# Chicago & Northwest Indiana Weather 13-14



## Pushin 2 Please

Well it's fall, so out with the old and in with the new. Let it Snow!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I agree Ron let it Snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

silly boys, its not going to snow!!

Well until Dec 1......and 2nd,3rd...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm looking forward to the cool down. Not snow yet. Way to much concrete to pour still!


----------



## dieselss

I got the "talk" at work today. What's you plan....what's first.....etc... No way. Not yet lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm cherry red from today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1645722 said:


> silly boys, its not going to snow!!
> 
> Well until Dec 1......and 2nd,3rd...


Ok any thought about this year, Heard the othe day some one told me bad winter ,.then I read average snow for us . More than last year but a normal average for our area????? PAT ???? Push?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey by the way anyone have Spucels Number if so can ya PM it to me.Have a number but now not sure if it is his. FF guy with Tundra works For Homer FF. Been trying to get ahold of him for awhile...


----------



## brianbrich1

Checkin in.....


----------



## nevrnf

I still hanging around. No plow again for me this year.
Was talking to a buddy who works for a muni and he said they are talking cold and wet for this winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nevrnf;1645801 said:


> I still hanging around. No plow again for me this year.
> Was talking to a buddy who works for a muni and he said they are talking cold and wet for this winter.


U looking to work this season?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Checking in as well.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

checking in. seeing whats up..... lookin for some one to work for that will pay me


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Reliable Snow and Ice;1645811 said:


> checking in. seeing whats up..... lookin for some one to work for that will pay me


sorry only accepting applicants who are wishing to volunteer


----------



## dieselss

What about state ordered volunteer work. You got orange uniforms?


----------



## buildinon

whats shaking everyone? just checking in, and also have a request...looking for an electrician for a small remodeling job in lake zurich. my normal guys are tied up for awhile, and i need an estimate for some work in a medium to large size bathroom. if anyone is intrested, call my cell 708-373-0557...derek


----------



## NorthernSvc's

dieselss;1645825 said:


> What about state ordered volunteer work. You got orange uniforms?


absolutely... I believe there is some kind of tax write off for that!!!! or maybe thats hiring felons that im thinking of.... either way well make it work... :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. See if you could get ol Rob out for a snowstorm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope rob dont play well with others you know that jeff?? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I'm off To the next disaster see y'all in the fall


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well toto where ya of to this time


----------



## dieselss

c'mon man . It's blago. He's trustworthy lol
Altho quin ain't winning any brownie points either. Nice doors at the capitol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1645879 said:


> Well toto where ya of to this time


http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2013/09/12/1-dead-in-colorado-floods/ ?test=latestnews


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Have fun Pat. See you when you get back. Tell your guys to get you a new skid or loader for this season!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1645895 said:


> Have fun Pat. See you when you get back. Tell your guys to get you a new skid or loader for this season!


thats funny you say that.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1645900 said:


> thats funny you say that.......


........... Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmm why did ya buy his Vee ....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1645904 said:


> Hmmm why did ya buy his Vee ....lol


I still have it, highest offer was 5300.00


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1645885 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2013/09/12/1-dead-in-colorado-floods/ ?test=latestnews


Well at least its not tymusic


----------



## 1olddogtwo

canada still has 2 months left in it...... I wasnt looking to go.


----------



## Sawboy

Checking in with the new thread


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1645913 said:


> Checking in with the new thread


Welcome youngster


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1645913 said:


> Checking in with the new thread


did you check out of the old one?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1645918 said:


> did you check out of the old one?


Nope. Double dipping!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1645935 said:


> Nope. Double dipping!


DP, U figure out what you're plowing with?


----------



## Sawboy

Yup. Wideout in the garage going on my truck. Selling a minivan to fund the wiring. Then a trip to Midlothian for an install


----------



## nevrnf

1olddogtwo;1645802 said:


> U looking to work this season?


I do miss the fun. My problem is i am only avaliable on the weekends.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1645943 said:


> Yup. Wideout in the garage going on my truck. Selling a minivan to fund the wiring. Then a trip to Midlothian for an install


Good ol Midlo. My home town!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1645953 said:


> Good ol Midlo. My home town!


A bit chill out....watch out for black ice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1645943 said:


> Yup. Wideout in the garage going on my truck. Selling a minivan to fund the wiring. Then a trip to Midlothian for an install


Sounds good, the dogs can play


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1645953 said:


> Good ol Midlo. My home town!


Oh ya thats right you and Pat lived down the street from 
ST.NIAGRO'S. School right?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Hey Pat any why you can get me on that disaster response team? It would be something I am good at and I would like it because I can help people in need? Shoot me a PM if you can hook it up? Tell them I can drive the same truck for more than 5 years :laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

I was talking to a guy today and we were discussing modifying plow mounts. Anyone know of anyone who has done it? Like 99-04 superduty on a 05-07 superduty?


----------



## snowish10

Worst friday ever. my truck 3 ----me 0. First a wheel stud back broke off and nailed me in the lip causing 4 stitches then driving on the highway and my intercooler tube comes off. Then when I was under the hood looking at it the hood kept falling down on me. 


Can it just snow please hahaha


----------



## road2damascus

Driveway plow jockey checking in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1646057 said:


> Hey Pat any why you can get me on that disaster response team? It would be something I am good at and I would like it because I can help people in need? Shoot me a PM if you can hook it up? Tell them I can drive the same truck for more than 5 years :laughing:


We'll, I should have boots on the ground in the Am. Event like this doesn't always pan out. Most don't have money or ins. U still in Texas?
May have snow over the weekend in the mountains....brr

Another round of heavy rain should be coming thru Sunday, may not break 60 in the lower elevations...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's not bad out here this morning. At 420am it was 45*. I'll take that anyday over 80 plus.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Whooooo hooooo, down to 42!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1646117 said:


> We'll, I should have boots on the ground in the Am. Event like this doesn't always pan out. Most don't have money or ins. U still in Texas?
> May have snow over the weekend in the mountains....brr
> 
> Another round of heavy rain should be coming thru Sunday, may not break 60 in the lower elevations...


Ya I was up in Chicago seeing if moving back is possible. By it Illinois f-ed 7 ways from Sunday. S ya I am still down in Texas looking for work and your job seams very interesting.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snow Day's winter forecsast came out today. Looks good for us if you believe forecasts....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Does anyone believe a forecast?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1646429 said:


> Does anyone believe a forecast?


Yep I heard the people in Texass believe everything.....


----------



## dieselss

Its bigger dwn there too I heard?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2013/08/cummins-diesel-v8-considered-for-toyota-tundra.html


----------



## road2damascus

I just heard a pin drop


----------



## dieselss

But if no ones around will it still make a noise? 
Is hammy around? Does anyone know? Got a sub contracting question for him or anyone else


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1646782 said:


> But if no ones around will it still make a noise?
> Is hammy around? Does anyone know? Got a sub contracting question for him or anyone else


Let me guess you wanna know if a hammy sub floats.....?


----------



## dieselss

Hey I know it does,,,,I had to flush 3 times before it finally sank. Bahaha


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1646782 said:


> But if no ones around will it still make a noise?
> Is hammy around? Does anyone know? Got a sub contracting question for him or anyone else


And the question is?


----------



## dieselss

My company is gunna stop my workmens comp on me since I'm a sub. So they want me to sign a waiver of workers comp (meaning I don't get it for snow related issues). So what's my best option get regular heath insurance....or buy workers comp for a grand?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

so you had it before as a sub? or you were an employee before and now they dont wanna pay it anymore so they making you a sub?


----------



## brianbrich1

you are still an employee of them when its not snowing? Work daily? They pay you through payroll check in the past for snowplowing?


----------



## brianbrich1

Have they asked you to provide workers comp along with your certificate of insurance?


----------



## dieselss

From what I was told.....they don't have to pay workers comp on subs since they are not full.time employees. My case I'm a full.time employee soy.9-5 part is still covered. But since I use my.own tk and am a sub they won't cover me under workers comp.
B....this is the first year there pulling the workers comp.away from us so im not sure what the right way to go is 
N.....the new Obama care....that's where this is coming from


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't carry WC. Arctic deducts a small % to cover it.


----------



## dieselss

And since I'm a single person on my company I don't need it. But I personally don't want to go without it.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1646910 said:


> I don't carry WC. Arctic deducts a small % to cover it.


See my place won't bad deal all the way around


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1646912 said:


> See my place won't bad deal all the way around


To keep from the plow running over you, set the brake and place the shifter in park.


----------



## snowish10

does any one know a place where I can bend a snow plow cutting edge for cheap that pat gave me???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so where can I work for free this year...
any idea's


----------



## brianbrich1

There may be a few reasons they want you to run strictly as a sub for snow and since you already are a full time employee I would say the obama care is bs. I could be misinformed there though. 

(1) As a sub they would not have to pay there 7 percent employer tax donation on wages you earn.
(2) As a sub they will not see there workers comp bill inctease because of the wages you make plowing
(3) They would still have to pay a percentage of your wages to workers comp if you do not have it.

In the end I think they are trying to save themselves from paying the extra amounts. You do not need workers comp if its just you unless they tell you they want you to have it so they dont have to pay the subcontractor percentage either. Your health insurance is not an issue as you are there fulltime employee.


----------



## dieselss

Let me explain a little more. Might help. 
I work at place full time. So workers comp...covered 
Now plowing I use my own tk so I get to classified as a sub. I technically am my own business so work doesn't have to pay into the comp for me being sub and being my own business 
So what I'm supposta do is sign a waiver of release stating that as my own business I will provide my own workers comp. 
I don't see how they have to pay into it if I'm just a sub


----------



## Cover Guy

There has been a few things that have changed over the last year a friend of mine that I do some plowing for has went through this issue I have workmans comp for my guys but he has some other subs with out it when he got audited they told him every sub had to have W/C or they were going to bill him for every dollar he paid to that sub so what every he pays the sub for his truck and driver gets charged


----------



## brianbrich1

This is were I said they would have to pay a percentage of your snowplow earnings into there workers comp policy when the audit hits ( mine is next week). Also why I asked if you have been asked to get workers comp to plow for them. Health insurance and workers comp to seperate things. 

If you want to plow for them get workers comp. You can waive coverage on yoursekf and once a year after audit you'll get some money back if its just u.


----------



## brianbrich1

Any employer has to pay into the workers comp if they use a subcontractor when the subcontractor does not provide a COI (certificate of insurance) with workers comp. Maybe you can offer to take a little less per hour to have them handle it on there end and save you the worries?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow so at the flip of a switch .You Punch A clock and as soon as the snow fly you become a sub from and employee . Kinda Sucks .So what happens if you are out plowing for them as a SUB and then one of there plows or Trucks goes down and you need to go back to the shop to fix it Now you become and Employee ??? How is one supposed to balance this and figure this out.Also hypotheticaly speaking lets say you are working on said plow or Vehical you happen to get hurt while working at what broke how are you to justify who is going to pay for you medical ..You or them or lets say who will be willing prove to pay for it chances are they"ll stick it to ya or aleast try.......


----------



## dieselss

As far as I was told......they paid my workers comp for the last 9 years I used my.own tk and then the got and audit last year and somehow got introuble b/c they paid for me being a sub
Again this is all new to me. All I used to have was a certificate of insurance for my tk 
D.....its just about like that. But for the most part its honor system. If I'm wrenching on something on scene ill write dwn my times and then have the boss sign off on the times. I usually try not to have to go back to the shop. I tell them to get a back up tk. If I get hurt on there stuff.....they pay. If I get hurt on my own stuff...I pay


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1647103 said:


> As far as I was told......they paid my workers comp for the last 9 years I used my.own tk and then the got and audit last year and somehow got introuble b/c they paid for me being a sub
> Again this is all new to me. All I used to have was a certificate of insurance for my tk
> D.....its just about like that. But for the most part its honor system. If I'm wrenching on something on scene ill write dwn my times and then have the boss sign off on the times. I usually try not to have to go back to the shop. I tell them to get a back up tk. If I get hurt on there stuff.....they pay. If I get hurt on my own stuff...I pay


K Jeff good luck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1647078 said:


> Wow so at the flip of a switch .You Punch A clock and as soon as the snow fly you become a sub from and employee . Kinda Sucks .So what happens if you are out plowing for them as a SUB and then one of there plows or Trucks goes down and you need to go back to the shop to fix it Now you become and Employee ??? How is one supposed to balance this and figure this out.Also hypotheticaly speaking lets say you are working on said plow or Vehical you happen to get hurt while working at what broke how are you to justify who is going to pay for you medical ..You or them or lets say who will be willing prove to pay for it chances are they"ll stick it to ya or aleast try.......


Wow, really a good post with some valid questions, you off the meds today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK its snowing, your plowing making say 60 a hour, THEIR truck/ plow breaks down, do they pay u your regular pay rate to repair it?


----------



## dieselss

Yes they do. Sad. So that's why I try and get them to grab a back up tk. And don't forget I'm not making my said price and getting behind on plowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1647113 said:


> OK its snowing, your plowing making say 60 a hour, THEIR truck/ plow breaks down, do they pay u your regular pay rate to repair it?


Tucha to you and ditto on the meds....Lol


----------



## Bird21

Here is how it goes with us

Sub must have their own WC if not they don't work.
If their WC comes up unpaid during our audit we are charged for this. BS but thats the way insurance companies do it now.

When we do municipal plowing the first question even before the rate is WC .

I believe they are correct in asking you to get WC, most likely directed by their insurance carrier.


----------



## dieselss

They don't want me to get it. They want me to sign a waiver to either get my own or go without they don't care one way or another


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1647158 said:


> They don't want me to get it. They want me to sign a waiver to either get my own or go without they don't care one way or another


Sign it with or left hand unless ur left handed.


----------



## dieselss

I thought about an X. But they know I can spell my name. Bahabaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1647161 said:


> Sign it with or left hand unless ur left handed.


Then of corse use a crayon..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It snowed the other night here in the mountains....


----------



## swtiih

in on the new thread


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1647175 said:


> It snowed the other night here in the mountains....


Nothing better than dealing with. Freezing temps and flood waters.interesting ....Can you say skating rink.....


----------



## road2damascus

Squirrels are avidly gathering nuts, geese are starting to fly....

Maybe, just maybe we will see snow in December???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I almost put a hoodie this AM, but I didn't. I just ate my skittles instead


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoodie? Come on? It's that cold? Nice working weather here at 4am. Upper 40's to 50. I'll take it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm a sensitive guy.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, yes you are!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Finally Fall is here Officially on Sunday ... Beautiful


----------



## dieselss

It can't be official.....I havent read it on the internet yet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1647430 said:


> It can't be official.....I havent read it on the internet yet


so maybe your W/C dilema aint true either Jeff being it wasn't on the Internet.....:laughing: JK


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Yea it was. All over the news. You know Obama care.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone know what the angle of the dangle is?


----------



## dieselss

2 degrees off cool I believe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thanks man I'm going to calibrate my barometer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bears are kicking ass!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spoke to soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1647752 said:


> Spoke to soon.


Nope DA Bears Win


----------



## snowguys

If anyone is looking for a fisher mm plow I'm selling one

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pts/4086877685.html


----------



## NorthernSvc's

39 days till we start our first holiday lighting gig!!! you know winter is just around the corner  heres to another great year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1647938 said:


> 39 days till we start our first holiday lighting gig!!! you know winter is just around the corner  heres to another great year


I count 38


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pardon Pat he's Thinking wings and beer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see snow today.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1647994 said:


> I see snow today.


Yea,,,,well I see dead people all the time. Nah!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1648005 said:



> Yea,,,,well I see dead people all the time. Nah!


You two??????


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Only when Im drinking tho. Kinda funny like that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1648010 said:


> You two??????


Wow they got you on the same meds as me........:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya well I see leprechaun's....


----------



## dieselss

Yea. 2 legs or 3


----------



## dieselss

Just started work on the first plow of the season. Oh yeah! You boys better get on yours lol


----------



## road2damascus

Did the wiring for a Daniels pull plow today. Also wired a sine power inverter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1648112 said:


> Did the wiring for a Daniels pull plow today. Also wired a sine power inverter.


ever wire animatronics?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1648132 said:


> ever wire animatronics?


Like robot animals? No.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1648163 said:


> Like robot animals? No.


No robot girlfriends. Bahaha


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1648174 said:


> No robot girlfriends. Bahaha


Can you rewire girlfriends? I was always the one getting rewired in the relationship...it never worked.


----------



## dieselss

Yea,,,,you gotta do it while they sleep. Subliminal messages lol.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1648180 said:


> Yea,,,,you gotta do it while they sleep. Subliminal messages lol.


Tried that but I couldn't transmit messages from the couch!!!


----------



## dieselss

bahahaha,,,,,,,that's when you send in the dogs to hijack the bed!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1648185 said:


> bahahaha,,,,,,,that's when you send in the dogs to hijack the bed!!!!!


Oh no youll never get off the couch ..dogs got a longer tongue


----------



## erkoehler

About that time of year, its been a busy summer but we are pushing hard for another year of growth!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Was watchin the news the other day and they where talkin a big snow happening in mountians all ready


----------



## dieselss

Yea fox said mountains got like 2 feet already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1648260 said:


> Yea fox said mountains got like 2 feet already


Another event hitting tonight in MT.


----------



## dieselss

Man. Tis the season for that. Just finished up the first plow....many more to go


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1648265 said:


> Another event hitting tonight in MT.


Ok Cool I guess.Hope this is a Positive for us when the time comes.Is this type of snow now early and if so what effect do you forsee for us


----------



## Bird21

I have an associate that is looking for a plow, salt, sidewalk company in the Lake Geneva Wi area. He has multiple apartments and some neighborhood roads that need to be awarded.

I know there are some guys from that area that lurk on this page, so speak up if you want to bid them.

As he told me " I cannot deal another year with bust out contractors" I would do it but it's just too far outta my service area.

PM me if you are interested


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1648346 said:


> I have an associate that is looking for a plow, salt, sidewalk company in the Lake Geneva Wi area. He has multiple apartments and some neighborhood roads that need to be awarded.
> 
> I know there are some guys from that area that lurk on this page, so speak up if you want to bid them.
> 
> As he told me " I cannot deal another year with bust out contractors" I would do it but it's just too far outta my service area.
> 
> PM me if you are interested


Get ahold of ekohler or collin


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1648376 said:


> Get ahold of ekohler or collin


Lake Geneva is almost different weather than what I get here, and I would be concerned that we wouldn't be able to provide the level of service my customers have grown to expect.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well it was just a thought EK no harm No foul


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1648376 said:


> Get ahold of ekohler or collin


Come on Denny. That would be like you or I driving to Schaumburg when its snows. Get back on your meds! Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1648603 said:


> Come on Denny. That would be like you or I driving to Schaumburg when its snows. Get back on your meds! Lol


Nice Ron new I could cont on you


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1648608 said:


> Nice Ron new I could cont on you


You can!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone ready?


----------



## Bird21

Yep OldDog 
Not even close to being ready. 
But do tell???


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1648843 said:


> Everyone ready?


For what. Wings?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1648868 said:


> Yep OldDog
> Not even close to being ready.
> But do tell???


I don't even have a mount on my truck.... its 33F here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1648870 said:


> For what. Wings?


Hell yea!!!!!™™™


----------



## dieselss

Well ill be up in Woodstock again for the m/c competition if anybody has nothing to do today


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1648880 said:


> Well ill be up in Woodstock again for the m/c competition if anybody has nothing to do today


What's going on today? I live in Woodstock but have to go haul beans out of the field so I won't be around either way.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1648843 said:


> everyone ready?


for some football...???...lol


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;1648897 said:


> What's going on today? I live in Woodstock but have to go haul beans out of the field so I won't be around either way.


Motorcycle rodeo


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1648903 said:


> Motorcycle rodeo


Interesting concept roping steers in motorcycles..do tell us Jeff....lol..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p480x480/562844_571051169598305_402251456_n.jpg


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What Ya Boys thinks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Call me when the highs are in the 30s. I'll come home then


----------



## dieselss

I think the kids paint by numbers looks good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1649298 said:


> I think the kids paint by numbers looks good


It took sully and Ron all summer


----------



## dieselss

Bahabaha. Pick on the kids who ain't here. Your a big meany


----------



## 1olddogtwo

they'll be here soon enough. they have to wash hands before touching mommy's phone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1649314 said:


> they'll be here soon enough. they have to wash hands before touching mommy's phone


Think Sully wipes his hand before he touches the poop sucker truck......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Easy now. I just wipe my hands on my shirt. That's good enough right?


----------



## dieselss

That's why God invented sleeves right?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1649331 said:


> That's why God invented sleeves right?


And disposable rubber exam gloves


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"Gloves? Gloves? Who needs gloves. Just hurry up and get the job do e already u wimp!" That's kind of how it goes around here.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1649340 said:


> "Gloves? Gloves? Who needs gloves. Just hurry up and get the job do e already u wimp!" That's kind of how it goes around here.


Hmmm kinda like when you go into. House and there is a dead body for a week in 90* heat pick up the pieces and lets go


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1649347 said:


> Hmmm kinda like when you go into. House and there is a dead body for a week in 90* heat pick up the pieces and lets go


Yep. I've seen that and had to do that. Actually on 2 occasions. Having to clear a house and step over a dead guy with his eyes open isn't all that bad.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1649349 said:


> Yep. I've seen that and had to do that. Actually on 2 occasions. Having to clear a house and step over a dead guy with his eyes open isn't all that bad.


Was that at one if your shop/ golf outings ...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. My "other" former profession.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1649357 said:


> Nope. My "other" former profession.


Best part is when ya got pick them up to transport and there popping and better yet the skin just rolls off..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1649357 said:


> Nope. My "other" former profession.


cops n robbers

Or

plow N flake


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, blowing up in here tonight!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1649360 said:


> cops n robbers
> 
> Or
> 
> plow N flake


Just the robbers side. Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1649366 said:


> Wow, blowing up in here tonight!


10 hour drive nothing else to do


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1649370 said:


> 10 hour drive nothing else to do


Haha nice!


----------



## dieselss

Look at the scenery lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1649394 said:


> Look at the scenery lol


Yep heres a skeeter ooooo theres another skeeter......lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the drive Thru Kansas is worse than the Nebraska


----------



## dieselss

Looks like the delete police are out tonight to pat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1649416 said:


> the drive Thru Kansas is worse than the Nebraska


Here I am on the road again there I am up on the stage there I go playing the Star again there I go turn the page


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I am East of Omaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1649426 said:


> well I am East of Omaha


well you walk into a restaurant strung out from the road .You can feel the hours upon ya as your shaking off the cold-...


----------



## road2damascus

How do you like my pro install?


----------



## dieselss

You gots tobe joking


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1649611 said:


> You gots tobe joking


Kidding about the pro install...yes.
Bought it used. The guy before me cut the wires to get it through the fire wall. I used wire nuts to temporarily hook it up so I could transport the plow and see it operate.


----------



## dieselss

Ah. Much better. What's the plow?


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1649624 said:


> Ah. Much better. What's the plow?


90" Daniels rear pull plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1649607 said:


> How do you like my pro install?


I thought northsiders liked more colorful Nuts


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1649627 said:


> I thought northsiders liked more colorful Nuts


Are you insulting me or hitting on me????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1649634 said:


> Are you insulting me or hitting on me????


Your choice


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1649677 said:


> Your choice


you been on the road to long!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis you're late that's your cue to quote Willie Nelson lyrics


----------



## dieselss

He prob took his meds and knocked off


----------



## road2damascus

i don't think his singing is doing you any good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On the road again -
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is making music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again

Goin' places that I've never been.
Seein' things that I may never see again

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again -
Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends.
Insisting that the world keep turning our way

And our way
is on the road again.
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
On the road again

Like a band of gypsies we go down the highway
We're the best of friends

Insisting that the world keep turning our way

And our way
is on the road again.
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends

And I can't wait to get on the road again.
And I can't wait to get on the road again.......just sayin


----------



## dieselss

Is that something you just wrote?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no, sully and I been painting.... guess who drew what


----------



## clncut

Hey guys, we just bought a gmc 3500 dump, gasser with the 6.0 vortex. we are trying to decide what plow to put on it. The decision is between the wideout or the new mvp3. My business partner is worried the truck will be a dog when it gets a large load of snow in front of it and is leaning towards the MVP. I think it will be fine and since our other plows are wideouts I'd like to keep it all uniform. Any opinions? The truck does have the snow plow prep pkg.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1649899 said:


> Hey guys, we just bought a gmc 3500 dump, gasser with the 6.0 vortex. we are trying to decide what plow to put on it. The decision is between the wideout or the new mvp3. My business partner is worried the truck will be a dog when it gets a large load of snow in front of it and is leaning towards the MVP. I think it will be fine and since our other plows are wideouts I'd like to keep it all uniform. Any opinions? The truck does have the snow plow prep pkg.


How much u looking to spend?


----------



## brianbrich1

It will push either just fine... says the chevy guy....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is it a 4x4? I'm guessing yes. If so, like Brian said, it will be just fine. A 2 wheeler even with weight might struggle a bit. Good luck.


----------



## dieselss

Wideout...my .02


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know where to get a good Vee


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1649952 said:


> I know where to get a good Vee


Yep so does Push & Sully......hahaha


----------



## clncut

Old dog.....we figured on buying new and I haven't even priced the mvp3. Wideouts here are going around 6500.00. Are you selling your stainless??

Push.....it is a 4x4 an I can't wait to put it to work

Diesel......I agree with you on the wideout. We bought two last year and were very impressed with the results. I like uniformity. The only reason I'm looking at the MVP3 is the flared moldboard. I think it would come in handy for the private roads we plow to really throw the snow over the curbs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everything has a price. I put up last month.....then I left for out of town.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1649976 said:


> Old dog.....we figured on buying new and I haven't even priced the mvp3. Wideouts here are going around 6500.00. Are you selling your stainless??
> 
> Push.....it is a 4x4 an I can't wait to put it to work
> 
> Diesel......I agree with you on the wideout. We bought two last year and were very impressed with the results. I like uniformity. The only reason I'm looking at the MVP3 is the flared moldboard. I think it would come in handy for the private roads we plow to really throw the snow over the curbs.


Hey clncut the flare acts like the big boy I.D.O.T Plows we got to be able to do just what your saying flying it over the curb.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1649979 said:


> Everything has a price. I put up last month.....then I left for out of town.....


Not plowing anymore or just looking to put something new on your truck


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1649981 said:


> Hey clncut the flare acts like the big boy I.D.O.T Plows we got to be able to do just what your saying flying it over the curb.


Thanks.....ill have to stop in to my dealer and take a peek at them


----------



## 01PStroke

Waukesha sure is a boring place!


----------



## brianbrich1

After switching from straight blades to V's over the last few years I wouldn't choose anything else. I was torn between the v and wideout when I initially was going to start switching over. With wings on in my opinion the v is superior. Have both western and 1 boss v (thanks ron) but all future v's will b western due to the easy controller operation.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Agree western controller much easier to use.why its so simple even a monkey can use it...lol


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1650061 said:


> Agree western controller much easier to use.why its so simple even a monkey can use it...lol


Really. Would you like to bet on that one D.?
Driver.....Jeff the plow ain't workin, what do I do?
Me....is the red pwr light on?
Driver....Long pause.....there's a light? 
Me....yes and a on off switch 
Driver.....oh....ok.....Ummmmm wheres that at? 
All this After we train them!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mine has two lights....


----------



## dieselss

Well if were splitting hairs mine only has a light for float


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1650062 said:


> Really. Would you like to bet on that one D.?
> Driver.....Jeff the plow ain't workin, what do I do?
> Me....is the red pwr light on?
> Driver....Long pause.....there's a light?
> Me....yes and a on off switch
> Driver.....oh....ok.....Ummmmm wheres that at?
> All this After we train them!


Yep Ill bet ya jeff a beer ir two that a monkey colud plow better than your help......lol


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I wouldn't touch that bet with a 10 foot pole. I'll just buy ya the beer at the next m&g


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Deflector on my new Boss V is about half way done. Had a half hour to kill before picked up the kids so I started messing around.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I love the V... still not sold on the wideout.. seen to many issues with them, my western V is a tank.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1650181 said:


> I love the V... still not sold on the wideout.. seen to many issues with them, my western V is a tank.


Neither was pat he found out his was not Bullet proof..so now he got a vee again .Yep split his wide out in two the welded a center hinge and wella a expandable vee was born.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the song remains the same.....on the road again can't get weight back on the road again


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1650224 said:


> the song remains the same.....on the road again can't get weight back on the road again


Turn the page


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the WO is a great plow they just need to change the base angle. in my humble opinion they need to add lateral strength to it. the XLS has no problem because it's a trip edge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1650225 said:


> Turn the page


morning Mike you're up early


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1650227 said:


> morning Mike you're up early


during the week, 5am seems to be wake up time regardless of what my preference might be


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wonder where I'll end up tonight. yesterday morning I was leaving for Denver this morning I'm going to Biloxi via Chicago from Kansas City......anyone want to play spin the world with me


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1650229 said:


> I wonder where I'll end up tonight. yesterday morning I was leaving for Denver this morning I'm going to Biloxi via Chicago from Kansas City......anyone want to play spin the world with me


No thanks. I play turn my world upside down.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1650229 said:


> I wonder where I'll end up tonight. yesterday morning I was leaving for Denver this morning I'm going to Biloxi via Chicago from Kansas City......anyone want to play spin the world with me


Seems like you have been driving for a week plus...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hit the cat scale at Flying J this morning my seven thousand pound capacity box trailer ccurrently weights 9700 lbs


----------



## dieselss

ah,,,,you got more to load in there still 300 shy of overloaded


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1650245 said:


> ah,,,,you got more to load in there still 300 shy of overloaded


I like your math.....


----------



## dieselss

thanks,,,thats how I can finger out how I can get a ss v-box in my 1/2 ton dodge Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1650246 said:


> I like your math.....


Pat he uses a old school ABACAS made out of fruit loops. Only problem is he keeps eating some of them so he is just a wee bit off


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1650073 said:


> Well if were splitting hairs mine only has a light for float


can't believe I missed this one

to be technical my handheld has three lights


----------



## dieselss

2. 3. Whatever it takes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1650312 said:


> 2. 3. Whatever it takes


My dome light is 4.

Looking to have braille overlay set over the buttons. I will be adding curb feelers too.


----------



## dieselss

Hey. They got braille on drive up atms


----------



## road2damascus

I got to have the dome light on so i can see my sharpie lettering.....up, down, left, right.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I found glow on the dark paint. Really helps


----------



## road2damascus

cool, with the glow in the dark paint I could wave it around and see trails!

maybe i will do a lava lamp too now that i have a power inverter =-O


----------



## dieselss

How about a dehumidifier? Like someone else wants


----------



## road2damascus

nah, hot and steamy is the way to go.

I am installing a printer to shoot out checks on site and invoices.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat just posted some pics of the final product of my deflector in the equipment section if anybody wants to see. Thanks Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If you know of anyone.... HELP WANTED: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1650662#post1650662



Pushin 2 Please;1650645 said:


> Pat just posted some pics of the final product of my deflector in the equipment section if anybody wants to see. Thanks Pat!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148200

looking good!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Two weeks....it will be a day not soon to be forgotten by some!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo;1651309 said:


> Two weeks....it will be a day not soon to be forgotten by some!


do i even want to know?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've registered at Toys R Us for my birthday gifts.....lol


----------



## NorthernSvc's

already found you the perfect gift


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1651336 said:


> already found you the perfect gift



View attachment mack.bmp


Nice, I need a loader and 5 lbs of salt from Food 4 Less now!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pats new toy in two weeks.. you decide


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat a Artic training Practicing proper Doughnuts in protective new Snow Suit. or the other in Two Weeks :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what in the hell is that thing??

screwed again.....


----------



## road2damascus

1. question-Meyerstern???
2. By that map, not all of us will be screwed
then again you are quoting inaccuweather


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1651890 said:


> 1. question-Meyerstern???
> 2. By that map, not all of us will be screwed
> then again you are quoting inaccuweather


I think its a denseed

I keep thinking back two years when they said Chicago will see blizzard after blizzard!!!! I feel a bit better when they show the northside getting snow....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm leaning towards a loader/skid. My plow is pretty much sold. I drop it off on the 19th.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1651892 said:


> I think its a denseed
> 
> I keep thinking back two years when they said Chicago will see blizzard after blizzard!!!! I feel a bit better when they show the northside getting snow....lol


denseed. Thats funny. scary thing is, i understand what that means. Been hanging out here to much.

so does that mean the southside will get all the snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1651894 said:


> denseed. Thats funny. scary thing is, i understand what that means. Been hanging out here to much.
> 
> so does that mean the southside will get all the snow?


I hope so, I hope we all get 60-90 inches and then some!


----------



## road2damascus

I would really enjoy that. Last two seasons, I went out of my way to find more snow to plow just because I wanted more.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Funny thing road knew a guy just like what you just said.He worked for IDOT his first snow got so excited to plow that he to went looking for more snow to plow and he did and was captured on video plowing parking lot and drive way....ahahaha lol


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1651976 said:


> Funny thing road knew a guy just like what you just said.He worked for IDOT his first snow got so excited to plow that he to went looking for more snow to plow and he did and was captured on video plowing parking lot and drive way....ahahaha lol


I grew up downhill skiing on the hills around here. I went to Colorado and got a chance to ski some real mountains. I never went back to the hills around here again.

I once plowed 2"-12" events. I then got to plow my first blizzard 21" and 33hrs.

It will need to snow a lot to satisfy my craving after plowing a blizzard. I have a sickness. Its a much better vice than the previous ones I have chosen.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1652085 said:


> I grew up downhill skiing on the hills around here. I went to Colorado and got a chance to ski some real mountains. I never went back to the hills around here again.
> 
> I once plowed 2"-12" events. I then got to plow my first blizzard 21" and 33hrs.
> 
> It will need to snow a lot to satisfy my craving after plowing a blizzard. I have a sickness. Its a much better vice than the previous ones I have chosen.


Getting married ? Thats why we plow to get our sanity back then when that dont work .Alcohol then when your done drinkin you go home to the wife .after hearing complain you gone all night plowin and then went drinkin a bit you wanna then go back plowin see it a vicious circle......lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I did it, I'm ready for the season!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1652108 said:


> Well I did it, I'm ready for the season!!!


So you picked up your plow or got a new one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nope, I finally gave new truck a wash, three more and its time to replace!


----------



## dieselss

What did you forget what color it was so you had to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ha....thought it was gray...I have some extra coin to spend... don't know on what.


----------



## dieselss

Ahhhh. It would goto the bartender if it was me. Bahaha. Just saying


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.greatdenim.com/mens-diesel-ss-2103-collection/


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1652153 said:


> http://www.greatdenim.com/mens-diesel-ss-2103-collection/


Dam I look good


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1652221 said:


> Dam I look good


So Jeff when did ya have time for the Modeling between work :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Well they came here to do the shoot. So not like I had to go far. Bahabaha


----------



## road2damascus

Boss Dxt for sale and its on a duece=-O
http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=261296603693&globalID=EBAY-MOTOR


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1652286 said:


> Boss Dxt for sale and its on a duece=-O
> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=261296603693&globalID=EBAY-MOTOR


Nice lookin set up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

almost 18k they are off their rocker


----------



## road2damascus

PabstBlueRibbon;1652351 said:


> almost 18k they are off their rocker


yes they are.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

duece are about 3500ish and that plow what 6k guys?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea the little old lady on block says she has a pocket full of change.


----------



## pieperlc

Hey Chicago guys, wanna help me out? 

What would be a good price for a clean dump? Details include diesel, regular cab, fold down sides, leather, 4x4, 24000 miles. Looking to see what it's worth?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

pieperlc;1652483 said:


> Hey Chicago guys, wanna help me out?
> 
> What would be a good price for a clean dump? Details include diesel, regular cab, fold down sides, leather, 4x4, 24000 miles. Looking to see what it's worth?


Year???? Might be helpful


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ford? Chevy?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1652540 said:
 

> Ford? Chevy?


He said dump so its a chevy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I own a Chevy but that was good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1652544 said:


> He said dump so its a chevy


Nice..........


----------



## pieperlc

pieperlc;1652483 said:


> Hey Chicago guys, wanna help me out?
> 
> What would be a good price for a clean dump? Details include diesel, regular cab, fold down sides, leather, 4x4, 24000 miles. Looking to see what it's worth?


I feel like an idiot, I posted this in the truck forum and included the year in the title. 2002 Chevy with a duramax. Thanks guys.


----------



## pieperlc

Pushin 2 Please;1652545 said:


> I own a Chevy but that was good!


It was good especially since he was right.

I don't dabble in the used truck market much so any help would've appreciated.


----------



## condo plow

i see we have a new thread.... popped in to say hello everyone the season is about to start i hope everyone is getting ready for it.....


----------



## snowish10

So what equipment did everyone buy for this winter season??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bottle of car wash


----------



## dieselss

New set of wiper blades


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pieperlc;1652562 said:


> It was good especially since he was right.
> 
> I don't dabble in the used truck market much so any help would've appreciated.


sorry man don't know much about dumps and less about Chevys


----------



## DIRISHMAN

pieperlc;1652559 said:


> I feel like an idiot, I posted this in the truck forum and included the year in the title. 2002 Chevy with a duramax. Thanks guys.


No problem alcohol does that...lol


----------



## dieselss

Triple atomic wings at Quaker !


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

snowish10;1652656 said:


> So what equipment did everyone buy for this winter season??


Picked up a 1995 GMC Top Kick. Hope we get alot of snow this season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1652656 said:


> So what equipment did everyone buy for this winter season??


New Vee .back drag plow. Spreader.... wish ....


----------



## road2damascus

my best piece of equipment yet

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006G...id=1381631264&sr=8-258&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Sawboy

I can drive that too Mike!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1652746 said:


> I can drive that too Mike!


Maybe get some folding ramps to load and unload that beast?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone running the marathon today


----------



## brianbrich1

A couple of my friends are. They are in waive one group f. Start time about 730.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Frost next weekend? Looks very possible as of now. I hope so, my allergies will clear up!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1652759 said:


> Frost next weekend? Looks very possible as of now. I hope so, my allergies will clear up!


Awsome finally.so i guess you have to put socks on for your flip flops ..;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Remember, u can't wear white after labor day either!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:QUOTE=1olddogtwo;1652861]Remember, u can't wear white after labor day either![/QUOTE]

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1652759 said:


> Frost next weekend? Looks very possible as of now. I hope so, my allergies will clear up!


It better not. I still got about 4500 gallons worth of sealer to put down before the end of the month


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1652975 said:


> It better not. I still got about 4500 gallons worth of sealer to put down before the end of the month


Well. What are waiting for. Get off p.s. and start spreading. Bahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You got some for my drive?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1652975 said:


> It better not. I still got about 4500 gallons worth of sealer to put down before the end of the month


Frost is all around us this morning. This weekend, if not sooner, we will all have some!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BW's Thursday!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Big Beautiful Women?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1653124 said:


> Big Beautiful Women?


where?

tomorrow is fat tuesday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653121 said:


> BW's Thursday!


Yeah what time if i aint workin depot


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653130 said:


> where?
> 
> tomorrow is fat tuesday


Hey mike mike mike what day is it come on ...wahoo...


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1653356 said:


> Hey mike mike mike what day is it come on ...wahoo...


ears are ringing


----------



## dieselss

What day is it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653130 said:


> where?
> 
> tomorrow is fat tuesday


Hey mike mike mike mike what day is it come on ---wahoo


----------



## dieselss

Whoot whoot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thursday 530-600 at BWW's, hundred eighty third and Harlem.....


----------



## dieselss

Only a half an hour to eat. That's pushing it


----------



## road2damascus

only an hour and six minutes drive each way


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1653367 said:


> Thursday 530-600 at BWW's, hundred eighty third and Harlem.....


What town is that in ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1653377 said:


> What town is that in ?


Tinley park


----------



## dieselss

That's north of 80. I can't go over there. Mommy told me its bad up there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1653383 said:


> That's north of 80. I can't go over there. Mommy told me its bad up there


nuttin but us Thugs and gangsters....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1653368 said:


> Only a half an hour to eat. That's pushing it


pre order!!


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1653383 said:


> That's north of 80. I can't go over there. Mommy told me its bad up there


Its even more dangerous for up northsiders to come south. I always were my kevlar vest over my polo shirt down there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-looked-creepy-matt-forte-165859144--nfl.html


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1653403 said:


> Its even more dangerous for up northsiders to come south. I always were my kevlar vest over my polo shirt down there.


seriously gonna have to drive one of my beaters down there... so i can fit in  wouldnt want my nice stuff to be vandalized :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653392 said:


> nuttin but us Thugs and gangsters....


Car theifs and plow junkies


----------



## NorthernSvc's

any tilted kilts down there? I have a $25.00 gift card I gotta use up...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1653411 said:


> any tilted kilts down there? I have a $25.00 gift card I gotta use up...


Yep 95th & rigeland ave Oaklawn.


----------



## d&r

D&R Check'n in.... hopefully I will get some pushes in before freaking February.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1653411 said:


> any tilted kilts down there? I have a $25.00 gift card I gotta use up...


I'll give ya 24.95 for it, Dennis will pay you if you show up....lol


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1653409 said:


> seriously gonna have to drive one of my beaters down there... so i can fit in  wouldnt want my nice stuff to be vandalized :laughing:


Well my truck is twenty years old, polos have paint all over them and my Khaki's smell like two cycle so That kinda covers up the yuppy in me xysport

No way I would drive through westchester....too many pit bulls


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653417 said:


> I'll give ya 24.95 for it, Dennis will pay you if you show up....lol


Yep sure will 3.75$ for your Ipass......lmao


----------



## mikeitu7

DIRISHMAN;1653364 said:


> Hey mike mike mike mike what day is it come on ---wahoo


Hump day. Lol


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1653423 said:


> Well my truck is twenty years old, polos have paint all over them and my Khaki's smell like two cycle so That kinda covers up the yuppy in me xysport
> 
> No way I would drive through westchester....too many pit bulls


You mean my truck or my dog? Both are harmless :waving:


----------



## Sawboy

I have a dog I'm training on Thursdays.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1653514 said:


> I have a dog I'm training on Thursdays.


Rough night out drinking huh. Poor guy ....lol


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1653589 said:


> Rough night out drinking huh. Poor guy ....lol


If only........But not really. Ya see, in my real life I have two businesses. I am a dog trainer, and I work in the Energy Deregulation market xysport


----------



## dieselss

You sell batteries?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1653636 said:


> You sell batteries?


Yep distric mgr fir batteries plus...


----------



## MidwestSalt

All the reports look like we will be back in action like it was 2009!


----------



## Sawboy

Nope. Not battery sales. But if anyone is truly interested in making some money, PM me. Always looking for business partners


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MidwestSalt;1653675 said:


> All the reports look like we will be back in action like it was 2009!


Oh lordy....I know jack sh!t about weather, I was so excited when AccuWeather GUESSed we would see blizzard after blizzard two years ago and that never materialized. The best is been this pasted hurricane season. NOAA predicted a overactive season, to date, I think we barely had one.....I wonder what the global warmers call that!

Sorry I have no fate in the long term guesses. Ill stick with my two week out and believe the 3 day.

If anyone wants the real skinny from my perspective, you'll have to eat wings tomorrow at BWW's


----------



## dieselss

Are the wings the secret weather predictor? Is that your super power?


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1653780 said:


> Are the wings the secret weather predictor? Is that your super power?


If so, load him up with some mango habenero sauce and maybe we will have a good season


----------



## dieselss

I was thinking ghost peppers. Got some kickin hot sauce.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1653718 said:


> Oh lordy....I know jack sh!t about weather, I was so excited when AccuWeather GUESSed we would see blizzard after blizzard two years ago and that never materialized. The best is been this pasted hurricane season. NOAA predicted a overactive season, to date, I think we barely had one.....I wonder what the global warmers call that!
> 
> Sorry I have no fate in the long term guesses. Ill stick with my two week out and believe the 3 day.
> 
> If anyone wants the real skinny from my perspective, you'll have to eat wings tomorrow at BWW's


Think ill be there just a wee bit late gotta work till 7pm


----------



## dieselss

Can't just put up the sign that says welcome?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1653823 said:


> Can't just put up the sign that says welcome?


You coming ?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1653821 said:


> Think ill be there just a wee bit late gotta work till 7pm


You working at HD? I could call Manny and have you exused early


----------



## Sawboy

Mannnnnnnn, I wanna hang out! Had to pick Thursday! :<


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sorry, picked it out of thin air. I'm off to KC Sunday and possible Mexico after for a month or two......not looking forward going somewhere that is suggested to have ramson insurance.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1653850 said:


> I'm sorry, picked it out of thin air. I'm off to KC Sunday and possible Mexico after for a month or two......not looking forward going somewhere that is suggested to have ramson insurance.


I'm in KC right now!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1653838 said:


> You coming ?????


If I get my bullet proof vest back from the cleaners in time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1653853 said:


> I'm in KC right now!


Doing??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1653891 said:


> If I get my bullet proof vest back from the cleaners in time


We can make provisions for your safety


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1653895 said:


> Doing??????


Retrofitting lighting at the Praxairs down here. Saw some SRM suits at the casino the other day!


----------



## dieselss

01PStroke;1653898 said:


> Retrofitting lighting at the Praxairs down here. Saw some SRM suits at the casino the other day!


Praxair you say. I do some work for them out in burns harbor.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1653896 said:


> We can make provisions for your safety


Why thx. I know down here they can't really aim. But I heard that up there they take lessons. Lol


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1653899 said:


> Praxair you say. I do some work for them out in burns harbor.


What do you do for them? I've been to Brookfield, WI, south side of Chicago, now KC and headed to somewhere in Iowa next week. Boss is talking about a job in AZ coming up too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1653898 said:


> Retrofitting lighting at the Praxairs down here. Saw some SRM suits at the casino the other day!


Nice, there goes my rasie.....how much longer you down there?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1653903 said:


> Nice, there goes my rasie.....how much longer you down there?


Today, maybe tomorrow, might be back Monday but maybe going to Iowa or South Dakota... You know how it goes!!


----------



## dieselss

Once a week I get to play with a Toro 580-D, 15' batwing mower. No one here they trust running it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1653907 said:


> Once a week I get to play with a Toro 580-D, 15' batwing mower. No one here they trust running it


Wow good deal Jeff. That aughta be good in the snow. :laughing: When you run it do put on your Batman outfit also. :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

I am batman!! Val Kilmer ain't got nothing on me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1653922 said:


> I am batman!! Val Kilmer ain't got nothing on me.


 that means you got the Bat Bike and the Bat Plow. Holy Snow Plow Batman :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah Almost forgot .The where talkin next week we could possibley see RAIN / SNOW MIX OOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hi, I'm new here. 

Jeff, I have a vest for you if you need one. 

Joe, where at in Iowa? South Dakota is a lot better than North. Although both are boring as hell. 

Pat, I'd take the ransom insurance for sure. They like your type down there. 

Did you guys upset the northern IL guys? They started their own thread?


----------



## dieselss

What's up with this black tie gala?


----------



## dieselss

Thx mike. I'll take it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings....check

Plow sold....check

Cold air moving in....check 

Ready for snow now.....hell yea

See ya on the next hot wing round...


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1654031 said:


> Did you guys upset the northern IL guys? They started their own thread?


I think it was done for those of us not familiar with the city, 90% of the locations you guys talk about I didn't even know existed. Who names roads, in order with numbers anyway. It's way better when you turn right at the old oak tree that the county cut down 20 years ago and in 4 or maybe 3, possibly even 5 or 6 miles when you pass the fake cow statue make a left, go until you see Jim's old barn that burned down a few years back and it'll be the next place on your right. lol

Wings... Check

Plow... Taken apart

Cold Air... Check

Ready for snow... Busy combing corn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No more BWW's for me. Been feeling sick again allday. This is the 2nd time.

Hooters or somewhere else next time

Plow is gone!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well next time there is a new irish pub and grill right down the street from BWs called Ariels or hooters is cool plus this way Hammy wont cry.
..


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

who pissed in who's coffee?


----------



## dieselss

I thought it was the doctors office cup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1654672 said:


> I thought it was the doctors office cup


That was Denny's beer!


----------



## Sawboy

Pat, when you leaving for KC?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1654688 said:


> Pat, when you leaving for KC?


Monday....


----------



## Sawboy

Dang. Wanna get the plow on..... Drat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1654698 said:


> Dang. Wanna get the plow on..... Drat


I'm hoping to be back Nov one.... unless something else comes in. I should know about our Mexico job next week. Did you ever order the missing parts and the bolt kit? I can look online and find the part numbers if you haven't.


----------



## Sawboy

I plan on ordering the wiring etc from ESI. I'm assuming I can order bolt kit and whatever is missing from him as well? I just don't know what is actually missing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1654708 said:


> I plan on ordering the wiring etc from ESI. I'm assuming I can order bolt kit and whatever is missing from him as well? I just don't know what is actually missing.


Nuts and bolts ya think...lmao loose nuts behind the wheel maybe


----------



## Sawboy

Loose nut behind the wheel is not fixable!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ill look later today.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1654708 said:


> I plan on ordering the wiring etc from ESI. I'm assuming I can order bolt kit and whatever is missing from him as well? I just don't know what is actually missing.


You talking to Jim at ESI???


----------



## road2damascus

supposedly suppose to rain/snow Tuesday night mostly after midnight or 1am.

Thursday night looks like the only night, besides tonight, that won't be below freezing. 

Leaves are still green here????? Confused trees?


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1654805 said:


> You talking to Jim at ESI???


Not personally no. But I figure I'll throw the money to a site sponsor rather than some other online source.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1654805 said:


> You talking to Jim at ESI???


You made it sound like that is wrong.....like he's cheating on you!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1654889 said:


> You made it sound like that is wrong.....like he's cheating on you!


The green eyed monster appears! :laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

Since being a member on here, the chicago weather thread was the new northern area thread, and there wasnt a chicago native in attedance and indiana was indiana lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I still don't think we have someone here from the city itself. I was kinda surprised to see a splinter group develop. Maybe I should start a 159 and Pulaski mile radius thread.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1654947 said:


> I still don't think we have someone here from the city itself. I was kinda surprised to see a splinter group develop. Maybe I should start a 159 and Pulaski mile radius thread.


SOX side thread would work too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1654943 said:


> Since being a member on here, the chicago weather thread was the new northern area thread, and there wasnt a chicago native in attedance and indiana was indiana lol


I like that. Next season we'll do a northern Illinois! Indy boys can follow along!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1654960 said:


> SOX side thread would work too


Or ILLIANA EXPRESS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

someone got a new Commerical plowing rig for sidewalks.....guess who will be pimp daddy in the new ride rollin on 22's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Pat. Yup that's my new money maker. Thing is awesome. Before anybody asks, yes it really works,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1655030 said:


> Thanks Pat. Yup that's my new money maker. Thing is awesome. Before anybody asks, yes it really works,


the build......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1655020 said:


> I like that. Next season we'll do a northern Illinois! Indy boys can follow along!


Better yet how about the northern southern central chi town southside Illinois indy beer drinking wing flinging weather thread..there now everybody frickin happy Boo Hoo


----------



## Sawboy

I ordered a woo woo light today. So excited


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1655044 said:


> I ordered a woo woo light today. So excited


what the frink is a woo woo light?


----------



## dieselss

The Michigan state police light. That big o becon thing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1654708 said:


> I plan on ordering the wiring etc from ESI. I'm assuming I can order bolt kit and whatever is missing from him as well? I just don't know what is actually missing.


http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/64688.06_010109.pdf

Part Qty .Description

22314 .6 1/2-13 x 1-1/2 Hex Cap Screw G5 w/Handle
64671 ,.2 Sway Bar Spacer


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1655058 said:


> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/64688.06_010109.pdf
> 
> Part Qty .Description
> 
> 22314 .6 1/2-13 x 1-1/2 Hex Cap Screw G5 w/Handle
> 64671 ,.2 Sway Bar Spacer


Ok. So one each of item #5, and item #6

In addition to the wiring harnesses and receivers. Yes?

And you said the piece of metal that was missing was no biggie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sorry that's partial info, my dad was knocking at the door and I was distracted.

Need the two sway bar pieces And the 6 bolts with the rods weld to them. I have a fair amount of the other hardware. I believe we reuse the factory lower half of the sway bar.

If you just have the plowside then you'll need wiring, receivers and handheld.....call me before you place the order, I have a thought. I'm leaving at 3am for KC, I be on the road until noon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1655060 said:


> Ok. So one each of item #5, and item #6
> 
> In addition to the wiring harnesses and receivers. Yes?
> 
> And you said the piece of metal that was missing was no biggie.


No biggie til ya gotta plow... bahaha..jk


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1655080 said:


> I'm sorry that's partial info, my dad was knocking at the door and I was distracted.
> 
> Need the two sway bar pieces And the 6 bolts with the rods weld to them. I have a fair amount of the other hardware. I believe we reuse the factory lower half of the sway bar.
> 
> If you just have the plowside then you'll need wiring, receivers and handheld.....call me before you place the order, I have a thought. I'm leaving at 3am for KC, I be on the road until noon.


Will do. I have just the plow side, but do have the controller.


----------



## erkoehler

Hope everyone had a good summer!?!? 

We're starting to prep equipment and get ready. Cool weather is here early!


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1655099 said:


> Will do. I have just the plow side, but do have the controller.


If you need a hand with the install, ill give ya hand bob. Its surprisingly easy. Did the install on my 06, mount and wiring in like 6 hours as my first install ever. Supply lunch and beer and well knock that bad boy out no problem


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1655175 said:


> If you need a hand with the install, ill give ya hand bob. Its surprisingly easy. Did the install on my 06, mount and wiring in like 6 hours as my first install ever. Supply lunch and beer and well knock that bad boy out no problem


X2 easy to do. Let me know if you need help to Im right down the street.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1655175 said:


> If you need a hand with the install, ill give ya hand bob. Its surprisingly easy. Did the install on my 06, mount and wiring in like 6 hours as my first install ever. Supply lunch and beer and well knock that bad boy out no problem


Geez, that could be a lot of beer. Might be cheaper to just pay for install outright. Lol.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1655050 said:


> what the frink is a woo woo light?


its a thinga majober that reflects light


----------



## NorthernSvc's

interviews for the next 2 days... yaaaayyyyyy... can't wait to see what winners are gonna show up this year...


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1655354 said:


> its a thinga majober that reflects light


You know. The cool blinky light that makes the dually visible.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1655342 said:


> Geez, that could be a lot of beer. Might be cheaper to just pay for install outright. Lol.


Yeah....PASS!


----------



## Sawboy

NorthernSvc's;1655371 said:


> interviews for the next 2 days... yaaaayyyyyy... can't wait to see what winners are gonna show up this year...


Want me to swing thru so at least one of em is good?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sawboy;1655387 said:


> Want me to swing thru so at least one of em is good?


feel free, should be a good show !!!! !! looking at the resumes there are a few strong potentials.... but who knows these days...
Im trying to be optimistic, this will be my first year doing legitimate hiring, I have always just hired friends of friends, or friends of family... but after last year... Im done... replacing a lot of people this year!!!

I even went as far as to get the background check forms from the Illinois state police...


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Anyone wanna buy my plow... haha
Gotta 2012 western 8.6 mvp that needs to go. Its pretty much new. Used very little. Phone pics ready to be sent. Shes a clean one. Im selling it because i recently upgraded my arsenal of snow implement. Please help


----------



## Sawboy

NorthernSvc's;1655392 said:


> feel free, should be a good show !!!! !! looking at the resumes there are a few strong potentials.... but who knows these days...
> Im trying to be optimistic, this will be my first year doing legitimate hiring, I have always just hired friends of friends, or friends of family... but after last year... Im done... replacing a lot of people this year!!!
> 
> I even went as far as to get the background check forms from the Illinois state police...


Well you can use Mike's intel for me.

On a serious note though, I'll be working for Mike this year, but will have a Wideout on the truck this year. So if ya need someone after I'm all done with Mike, I can help you out.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sawboy;1655398 said:


> Well you can use Mike's intel for me.
> 
> On a serious note though, I'll be working for Mike this year, but will have a Wideout on the truck this year. So if ya need someone after I'm all done with Mike, I can help you out.


absolutely! send me your info

[email protected]

always nice to have backup plans... you never know when a truck might go down!


----------



## Sawboy

Email sent. Forgot to include that I excel at backing over large bushes, and knocking down basketball posts, but I won't ask for extra pay for those services. I do that for free.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

good thing I have a very good friend that also does landscaping !!! but in all seriousness it is nice to network with more guys that are working in the area, all us little guys gotta stick together to combat the evilness that is Snow systems....and arctic


----------



## metallihockey88

Tid bit nipply out here this morning. Had to throw on a hoodie. Love it. Ron's probably dancin in the streets lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh this is beautiful weather..just heard Dekalb area got some mild SNOW SHOWER starting ......WAHOOOOOO.OOOOOO


----------



## buildinon

I was out fishing in the wonderful weather we are having all night in Kenosha Harbor...I was doing a combo of the "here fishy fishy" dance and the "let it snow, let it snow, let it snow" dance...or maybe it was the I gotta pee dance, but the fishy, fishy paid off and I did pee so who knows


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

NorthernSvc's;1655406 said:


> good thing I have a very good friend that also does landscaping !!! but in all seriousness it is nice to network with more guys that are working in the area, all us little guys gotta stick together to combat the evilness that is Snow systems....and arctic


Battle Arctic! :laughing: They're not out to get your guys work. They're out to do what they've been doing for 35 years. Plow snow and enjoy it. Randy is a very cool guy if you ever get to meet him. I would work for myself but then again i do.


----------



## Sawboy

Uh Duramax, that's a joke. Based on our friendships with Pat. Take it easy


----------



## ultimate plow

Private message sent duramaxLmL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, I'm the big bad black flake!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1655342 said:


> Geez, that could be a lot of beer. Might be cheaper to just pay for install outright. Lol.


Kegger plow party ? And in your case if you and stretch show up for sure there wont be enough:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DuramaxLML-42;1655486 said:


> Battle Arctic! :laughing: They're not out to get your guys work. They're out to do what they've been doing for 35 years. Plow snow and enjoy it. Randy is a very cool guy if you ever get to meet him. I would work for myself but then again i do.


I agree, Randy is a good guy. I meet him a few times when I was with Pat. You kind of have to say that tho, I don't!!!!! Haha


----------



## dieselss

Flakes flying dwn here. Gunna load up the salters.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mark13;1654178 said:


> I think it was done for those of us not familiar with the city, 90% of the locations you guys talk about I didn't even know existed. Who names roads, in order with numbers anyway. It's way better when you turn right at the old oak tree that the county cut down 20 years ago and in 4 or maybe 3, possibly even 5 or 6 miles when you pass the fake cow statue make a left, go until you see Jim's old barn that burned down a few years back and it'll be the next place on your right. lol
> 
> Wings... Check
> 
> Plow... Taken apart
> 
> Cold Air... Check
> 
> Ready for snow... Busy combing corn


Mark - I hear ya on that. Although you have to realize that most roads in my (our) area have a minimum of 12 names and are frequently referred as different ones each time. For example 159th Street is also RT 6, RT 7, 9th St, then once you cross the big old bridge its state street.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1654361 said:


> No more BWW's for me. Been feeling sick again allday. This is the 2nd time.
> 
> Hooters or somewhere else next time
> 
> Plow is gone!!!!


Told you we should have went to Hooters. No one ever listens to me though........


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1655536 said:


> Flakes flying dwn here. Gunna load up the salters.


Make sure you have the MSP gumball light rolling. Safety First!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1655539 said:


> Told you we should have went to Hooters. No one ever listens to me though........


Thought I hears something..... guess not, it must have crickets Or something


----------



## NorthernSvc's

DuramaxLML-42;1655486 said:


> Battle Arctic! :laughing: They're not out to get your guys work. They're out to do what they've been doing for 35 years. Plow snow and enjoy it. Randy is a very cool guy if you ever get to meet him. I would work for myself but then again i do.


I know I was just kidding around


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

NorthernSvc's;1655572 said:


> I know I was just kidding around


Ofcourse i knew you were! I was just adding into the whole thing.

I was excited this morning when it was 27F out here in Indiana! Frost on everything and no breeze. Winter is approaching very fast.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Pushin 2 Please;1655530 said:


> I agree, Randy is a good guy. I meet him a few times when I was with Pat. You kind of have to say that tho, I don't!!!!! Haha


Theres times when i dont! LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DuramaxLML-42;1655582 said:


> Theres times when i dont! LOL


:laughing:

Nice one. but i am sure there are times when you do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I heard it snow today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what's everyone guess on the first salt/plow run.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

November 15.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DuramaxLML-42;1655612 said:


> November 15.


Is that for salting or for a push?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm not touching snow equipment until Dec 1st. I'm just sayin


----------



## brianbrich1

Nov 21 first use of any equipment...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salting first week of December but no pushing until last week of January. I'm gonna stay with the glass is half empty kind of thinking.


----------



## Sawboy

First push November 29th


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Salting. Push by the 20th.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps are going back up towards the end of the week and weekend. There gonna at least be closer to normal. I don't think anything until end of November at the very earliest. Probably first or second week of December.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1655618 said:


> I'm not touching snow equipment until Dec 1st. I'm just sayin


Liar. Like every season before, your not gonna touch your stuff until you have to. When I send you a text that says it's gonna snow, you'll start running around. Seems to happen every year.

I on the other hand, already serviced one plow, did a tranny flush on one truck. Now to run the wiring on the trucks for the new spreaders purchased today!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I think im going to disassemble my truck and plow... Bet you there would be a blizzard the next day...


----------



## buildinon

Glad I sold just about everything over the summer and only have to worry about my personal truck, the F-450 Dump and 1 skid here now. Every thing I didn't sell went to Omaha for them to use out there. Now the wife and doctors are all happy. Less stress on me, and the body  but doesn't mean I am as happy  but happy wife = happy life is what they told me on my wedding day.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Icy spots all over. Seen several spin outs and a roll over. IDOT is out salting. Little to late.


----------



## road2damascus

Just got in. Some of my residentials couldn't get out of their driveways due to drifting.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1655871 said:


> Just got in. Some of my residentials couldn't get out of their driveways due to drifting.


Drifting mulch from the landscapers blowers?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Pushin 2 Please;1655853 said:


> Icy spots all over. Seen several spin outs and a roll over. IDOT is out salting. Little to late.


Hell... Sounds like im missing a pretty damn good time. It was extremely tail happy around here in Indiana.


----------



## Sawboy

One piece of crap mini light bar sent back. 

Sound off Pinnacle ordered. 

Yes, lesson learned


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1656160 said:


> One piece of crap mini light bar sent back.
> 
> Sound off Pinnacle ordered.
> 
> Yes, lesson learned


Mike signed contracts. Lets get this blade mounted and wired bud. At a bar and excited for snow. My usual Budweiser sponsored snow dance haha


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1656161 said:


> Mike signed contracts. Lets get this blade mounted and wired bud. At a bar and excited for snow. My usual Budweiser sponsored snow dance haha


Ohhhhh I know 

Planning on an install party at Pat's the weekend of Nov 1st. 99% likelihood. C'mon down and join us wesport


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1656162 said:


> Ohhhhh I know
> 
> Planning on an install party at Pat's the weekend of Nov 1st. 99% likelihood. C'mon down and join us wesport


Where's pats????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

For those of us that go trick or treating with the kiddo's (I have a cooler full of beer in the wagon), it might be a real stormy day. A bigger storm looks to get us or very nearby about than. Sorry, a wet storm, not white.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1656163 said:


> Where's pats????


Kinda like wheres Waldo same difference..


----------



## Sawboy

Pat's location changes by the hour! Lol. However, his homestead locale is Midlothian


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1656250 said:


> Pat's location changes by the hour! Lol. However, his homestead locale is Midlothian


He's the only guy in the Artic photo with the Artic guys wearing a Service Master Hat...


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1656253 said:


> He's the only guy in the Artic photo with the Artic guys wearing a Service Master Hat...


Probably an advertising stipulation to keep his yearly new truck plan going


----------



## buildinon

You know Pat has to wear a jacket like a NASCAR driver with ARTIC, Western, FORD, Service Master and so on it to keep his deals up with them on it :laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

buildinon;1656322 said:


> You know Pat has to wear a jacket like a NASCAR driver with ARTIC, Western, FORD, Service Master and so on it to keep his deals up with them on it :laughing:


Now that's a good one! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow... With abuse like this....I may have to join the splinter group...he he


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

So I have to wear a Jacket that says PAT across the back now that i have his plow... speaking of such things, i never did get my SRW hat...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DuramaxLML-42;1656380 said:


> So I have to wear a Jacket that says PAT across the back now that i have his plow... speaking of such things, i never did get my SRW hat...


Srw? Single Rear Wheel ........Hat ! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SRM....Servicemaster Recovery Management.... its not x-mas yet.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

1olddogtwo;1656442 said:


> SRM....Servicemaster Recovery Management.... its not x-mas yet.


Typo... was busy on the phone when i was replying.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DuramaxLML-42;1656531 said:


> Typo... was busy on the phone when i was replying.


No problem Lucas, Denny is just a internet bully.

Hey tuff guy, how's the wife doing?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice out here now, 22*. Enjoy it now, it's gonna be a warm for the next several days. 50's= YUCKY.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1656250 said:


> Pat's location changes by the hour! Lol. However, his homestead locale is Midlothian


Mount Vernon Missouri this morning

Springfield Missouri this afternoon

Branson Missouri this evening

Kansas City in the morning tomorrow....


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1656560 said:


> Mount Vernon Missouri this morning
> 
> Springfield Missouri this afternoon
> 
> Branson Missouri this evening
> 
> Kansas City in the morning tomorrow....


Lol. Told ya!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Anyone know of a place that can load bulk salt 24/7 during a storm in the Bloomingdale or Glendale Hts area?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Eh, I may be a bit far for ya. But I do have bulk I can load if needed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 10 weeks before ya need anything.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SullivanSeptic;1656659 said:


> Eh, I may be a bit far for ya. But I do have bulk I can load if needed.


Where are you located?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Triton Snow Professionals;1656666 said:


> Where are you located?


Salt is in New Lenox. Pretty far south I assume. I may have a pile near Midway, but I'm not sure in that yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is in New Lenox. A little to far south I'm assuming for you.


----------



## giggity

Hey guys just checking in... My former screen name was GMC99, account got locked out over the summer for some reason...

Has anyone adjusted their ultra mount for a taller/shorter truck? Im referring to the adjustments in the back by the pivot bar where you can raise or lower the rear of the frame.. Dealer wants $250 to do it! Any tricks or short cuts?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

giggity;1656681 said:


> Hey guys just checking in... My former screen name was GMC99, account got locked out over the summer for some reason...
> 
> Has anyone adjusted their ultra mount for a taller/shorter truck? Im referring to the adjustments in the back by the pivot bar where you can raise or lower the rear of the frame.. Dealer wants $250 to do it! Any tricks or short cuts?


Its really easy to do. Couple bolts and your done. Just do it yourself. You will be happy you did.


----------



## giggity

SullivanSeptic;1656682 said:


> Its really easy to do. Couple bolts and your done. Just do it yourself. You will be happy you did.


I figured it wasnt that hard, dealer made it sound like the whole plow had to be disassembled..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. I did mine and it took me maybe 45 mins. If u got a buddy to help, I'd say its a 2-4 beer job.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1656543 said:


> No problem Lucas, Denny is just a internet bully.
> 
> Hey tuff guy, how's the wife doing?


Well got both MRI results Two fractures in right leg and a torn MCL .next right sholder torn ACL and rotator cuff along with severe bruising and swelling


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1656687 said:


> No. I did mine and it took me maybe 45 mins. If u got a buddy to help, I'd say its a 2-4 beer job.


You must have gotten lucky and the pins weren't seize in. I have done a few, the last one had to cut the pins. The new pivot bar has three grease pins to help prevent them from sticking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1656692 said:


> Well got both MRI results Two fractures in right leg and a torn MCL .next right sholder torn ACL and rotator cuff along with severe bruising and swelling


Told ya to stop throwing her down the stairs with the shovel in hand...shovel comes after the roll

Tell I wish her a speedy recovery


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;1656686 said:


> I figured it wasnt that hard, dealer made it sound like the whole plow had to be disassembled..


interesting username hehe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You lowering or raising? Do you know you may have to flip the side plates?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1656695 said:


> You must have gotten lucky and the pins weren't seize in. I have done a few, the last one had to cut the pins. The new pivot bar has three grease pins to help prevent them from sticking.


Well I use my plow, not like some of u spoiled kids here. So the bolts on June usually get rattled loose anyway. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1656704 said:


> Well I use my plow, not like some of u spoiled kids here. So the bolts on June usually get rattled loose anyway. Lol


what....you don't like my hood ornament?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone else having a great day? I just blew the drive motor on my Bobcat T300. Oh what good times! Thank god there arent any high cliffs to jump off of around here.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1656910 said:


> Anyone else having a great day? I just blew the drive motor on my Bobcat T300. Oh what good times! Thank god there arent any high cliffs to jump off of around here.


Sully Sully Sully its not a plow truck silly....Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1656910 said:


> Anyone else having a great day? I just blew the drive motor on my Bobcat T300. Oh what good times! Thank god there arent any high cliffs to jump off of around here.


:crying::angry:


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1656700 said:


> You lowering or raising? Do you know you may have to flip the side plates?


I would be dropping the pivot bar down, so the plates are off the ground as much as possible..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1657013 said:


> :crying::angry:


Yeah. Tons of fun here. I guess I'm driving to Indiana Monday to but a rebuilt one. Damn they r expensive.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1657036 said:


> Sounds like a hoot!


In all seriousness Sully sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## dieselss

Hey what's wrong with Indiana? It's always a hoot.


----------



## snowish10

New hid conversion headlights for my pro plus! Way better the stock lights.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1657088 said:


> Hey what's wrong with Indiana? It's always a hoot.


Indiana,s not a hoot it hoosier like hoosier your daddy,hoosier your mamma.hoosier your employer....right jeff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well boys fYI I just got word from a friend of mine who lives in Montana they're getting 2 to 6 in Bozeman and further north of that out foot more. And it's headed this way also a storm coming up of Texas might affect us as well Saddle up boys get the plows ready


----------



## dieselss

gotta be the bearer of bad news huh thanks Dennis I don't like you anymore


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Warm weather coming here, which means rain. 60-65 degrees is possible for Halloween. No snow here for at LEAST 2 weeks. Like I said, I'm "guessing" no snow till December.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I Second that statement. End of January before we get any snow thats worth a crap.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1657345 said:


> I Second that statement. End of January before we get any snow thats worth a crap.


Well sully i hope your right but i hope your wrong as well.i still luv ya .....Lol....GO IRISH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1657339 said:


> fix it for ya


Possible but hope not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1657367 said:


> Possible but hope not.


That quoted post disappeared like a few others day....all clean Uncontroversial too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1657345 said:


> I Second that statement. End of January before we get any snow thats worth a crap.


2nd what statement


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1657379 said:


> 2nd what statement


Only Different Pat I see is youll be plowless this year and in a machine insteadThumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol. That went away fast. I think ur a marked man. And I say, for good reason. Your rants are a bit out of control. Bahahahaha.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why are our posts getting delated? We know your looking in here so????? Nobody said anything bad. Let us talk .


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1657382 said:


> Lol. That went away fast. I think ur a marked man. And I say, for good reason. Your rants are a bit out of control. Bahahahaha.


Yes. It was gone fast. Why? No reason. At all. Dumb.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1657382 said:


> Lol. That went away fast. I think ur a marked man. And I say, for good reason. Your rants are a bit out of control. Bahahahaha.


MJD....what's going on here? I swear about 5 posts have hit the editing floor today alone, good clean post!

10 now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All goofing aside, I do think we are a ways away from pushable snow. I'm betting on another real down year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1657382 said:


> Lol. That went away fast. I think ur a marked man. And I say, for good reason. Your rants are a bit out of control. Bahahahaha.


Calling Obama and Gore now!

We need health and Internet reform.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1657389 said:


> All goofing aside, I do think we are a ways away from pushable snow. I'm betting on another real down year.


Real down year? Last year was great. Year before was too. I love ALL my zero tolerance accounts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1657391 said:


> Real down year? Last year was great. Year before was too. I love ALL my zero tolerance accounts!


I think it will be a late avg year


----------



## Sawboy

Well let's see.........first year in like 8 that I've owned my own plow. Truck is all set, new fancy light, Dura-Tracs, lots of ballast containers, insurance purchased, wide out waiting to go on.......

8" total snow this year. That the "Sawboy whammy effect"


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1657391 said:


> Real down year? Last year was great. Year before was too. I love ALL my zero tolerance accounts!


last year was terrible. zero tolerance was nice, but not all that. least for us down here :crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know others wont agree but I'll take seasons last the past 2 from now on.


----------



## buildinon

With me selling most of the equipment off or shipping it to Omaha I am not to stressed about it this year, "yet". We shall see though. I told Dennis a few months ago I may be coming to an end in the next few years in the industry, and just sit back and relax while I am still able to. Before I need the surgery to repair my back, take some time and enjoy a few stress free winters  But I love to play way to much in the white stuff. We bought property in Door County this year, so if I do end up leaving the biz and get the urge to play I can always go up there and play :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1657317 said:


> gotta be the bearer of bad news huh thanks Dennis I don't like you anymore


Its ok jeff I understand your dilema..me or pat and you picked pat as usall..its ok.....


----------



## dieselss

Can ya blame me. He's got a cooler tk


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1657510 said:


> Can ya blame me. He's got a cooler tk


Yep absolutely right his truck beats mine for sure jeff .heck a 2014 250 to a 1996 250 HD hmmm mines got only 55,000 pat had that in six months...lol


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Not a weather related question but... Do you guys know how much it would cost to have the truck side mounts and wiring done for an ultra mount? The truck is a 2012 Ram.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm sure a dealer would charge a couple hundred. Might get a deal if u bought it from the same dealer. But its not hard to do. You can do it fairly easily in half a day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton Snow Professionals;1657677 said:


> Not a weather related question but... Do you guys know how much it would cost to have the truck side mounts and wiring done for an ultra mount? The truck is a 2012 Ram.


never done a ram but I'm guessing 250-300 at stealer, I mean dealer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1657480 said:


> With me selling most of the equipment off or shipping it to Omaha I am not to stressed about it this year, "yet". We shall see though. I told Dennis a few months ago I may be coming to an end in the next few years in the industry, and just sit back and relax while I am still able to. Before I need the surgery to repair my back, take some time and enjoy a few stress free winters  But I love to play way to much in the white stuff. We bought property in Door County this year, so if I do end up leaving the biz and get the urge to play I can always go up there and play :laughing:


door county.....used to work on the boats at shipbay builders in the winter when I wasn't plowing. Love it up there


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1olddogtwo;1657683 said:


> never done a ram but I'm guessing 250-300 at stealer, I mean dealer.


Im sure the wiring mounts and buckets are expensive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton Snow Professionals;1657689 said:


> Im sure the wiring mounts and buckets are expensive.


 It sound like u had the truckside already. We just order truck side WITHOUT monut and controller and it was 900.00. 
Everything installed from dealer....15/1800


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Thank You...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1657563 said:


> Yep absolutely right his truck beats mine for sure jeff .heck a 2014 250 to a 1996 250 HD hmmm mines got only 55,000 pat had that in six months...lol


Ears rings all day....now I know why.


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Dennis was playing in his tk making diesel motor noises. Bahaha


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1657694 said:


> It sound like u had the truckside already. We just order truck side WITHOUT monut and controller and it was 900.00.
> Everything installed from dealer....15/1800


Yep. Ask me how I know.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1657742 said:


> Yep. Dennis was playing in his tk making diesel motor noises. Bahaha


thanks jeff new i could count on you for a Funny :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1657742 said:


> Yep. Dennis was playing in his tk making diesel motor noises. Bahaha


yep true jeff at least I am not in my garage sitting on a motor cycle making vroom vroom noises ...:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1657760 said:


> Yep. Ask me how I know.....


Soon we'll' be testing


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1657778 said:


> Soon we'll' be testing


Oh yeahhhhh  :salute:wesport


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah ,oh yah Go Pat Go Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

check in 10/29/13 8:32:02


----------



## mikeplowman

not a weather question BUT a local question:
does anyone know where i can get 1-2 skids of bagged rock salt for cheap?

thanks


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

mikeplowman;1658248 said:


> not a weather question BUT a local question:
> does anyone know where i can get 1-2 skids of bagged rock salt for cheap?
> 
> thanks


What area you in.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He's in wheeling


----------



## mikeplowman

yup as stated i am located up north in wheeling. i do work construction all over though like chicago this week, elmhurst next week, then homer glen for a few weeks after that. so i dont mind traveling if the price is rightThumbs Up

thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Checking in 7:56 Pm


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have a new or know of a good place I can buy a good backup alarm that's not crap ??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1658421 said:


> Does anyone have a new or know of a good place I can buy a good backup alarm that's not crap ??


The best one I've ever used is a tone called silence with a hint of Diesel rumble.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeplowman;1658248 said:


> not a weather question BUT a local question:
> does anyone know where i can get 1-2 skids of bagged rock salt for cheap?
> 
> thanks


Nobody has them cheap but Conserve FS is about 200 or so a skid. That's were I go. They have serval locations in northern ill. 


snowish10;1658421 said:


> Does anyone have a new or know of a good place I can buy a good backup alarm that's not crap ??


Bret equipment in Crestwood on Midlothian turnpike. They have a few different to chose from.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1658432 said:


> The best one I've ever used is a tone called silence with a hint of Diesel rumble.


If diesel rumble isn't available a faint *snip* from side cutters works as well.


----------



## snowish10

I wish I could hear silence with my diesel, But my boss is requiring an alarm this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1658438 said:


> Nobody has them cheap but Conserve FS is about 200 or so a skid. That's were I go. They have serval locations in northern ill.
> 
> Bret equipment in Crestwood on Midlothian turnpike. They have a few different to chose from.


Brett has a good choice of good stuff.


----------



## snowish10

Anywhere up northwest of that, because thats really far for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1658447 said:


> Brett has a good choice of good stuff.


Yes, yes they do. You've seen how "bright" my Chevy is. Those toys came from Bret!


snowish10;1658454 said:


> Anywhere up northwest of that, because thats really far for me.


It's not that far!


----------



## snowish10

A half hour drive for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^thats the place I go.


----------



## snowish10

Alrighty, Ill have to see what there hours are to go there. Thanks!


----------



## 01PStroke

Halloween check-in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Booo HALLOWEEN Check in


----------



## dieselss

Watch you candy boys ans girls


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey little plowers.....want some white candy?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain rain go away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its been pouring sense yesterday here in KC....all moving towards Chicago.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1658541 said:


> Its been pouring sense yesterday here in KC....all moving towards Chicago.


Just like dishing out that good news huh


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

When are we getting wings? Pat how long are gone for? 

CPW in Tinley Park has back up alarms and you can order online as well so you don't have to drive. 

Check out Area Supply in Mokena (if you're down this way) for salt by the pallet. They have reasonable prices. Or check out Russo's near O'Hare Airport. That's a little closer to you.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1658534 said:


> Hey little plowers.....want some white candy?


Says the creepy old guy in a panel van.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

CPW? Yuck, stay away from there. Mike shame on you for telling somebody to go there.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1658620 said:


> CPW? Yuck, stay away from there. Mike shame on you for telling somebody to go there.


New management. More focus on local walk in customers. New service employees that actually know what they're doing. Not the CPW from years past. Everyone gets a chance in my book. And they're smart enough to know they messed up with the local guys and trying to fix that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1658640 said:


> New management. More focus on local walk in customers. New service employees that actually know what they're doing. Not the CPW from years past. Everyone gets a chance in my book. And they're smart enough to know they messed up with the local guys and trying to fix that.


They kinda already had their chance. They will need to earn it back. It will take time. But they shouldn't just be awarded the business because they say that


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1658642 said:


> They kinda already had their chance. They will need to earn it back. It will take time. But they shouldn't just be awarded the business because they say that


I agree 100% with that


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1658642 said:


> They kinda already had their chance. They will need to earn it back. It will take time. But they shouldn't just be awarded the business because they say that


What do want a camp fire cumbya sing along. Hahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1658649 said:


> What do want a camp fire cumbya sing along. Hahaha


I'm down for a campfire.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1658654 said:


> I'm down for a campfire.


Nah how about wings at hooters hammy and jeff.. pat at least wont get a belly ache from the food....


----------



## dieselss

I'm always good for hoots wings !! 
Is pat coming back anytime soon?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1658640 said:


> New management. More focus on local walk in customers. New service employees that actually know what they're doing. Not the CPW from years past. Everyone gets a chance in my book. And they're smart enough to know they messed up with the local guys and trying to fix that.


One New service employee is a older guy, who happens to be a father of a "boss". He knows nothing. At all. Younger kid is good but he use to be the best wrench they had. So now who knows who's wrenching? No there not the CPW of years back. I loved it when he was working out of his garage in Tinley. Before he got to big and took care of us. You know, before WE made him.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1658672 said:


> One New service employee is a older guy, who happens to be a father of a "boss". He knows nothing. At all. Younger kid is good but he use to be the best wrench they had. So now who knows who's wrenching? No there not the CPW of years back. I loved it when he was working out of his garage in Tinley. Before he got to big and took care of us. You know, before WE made him.


The service guy who I was referring to is our age. He's a friend of mine and has been a mechanic for about 15 years. He also has been wrenching on plows for the same amount of time.

But I do agree with the other parts of your statement.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Enough about all that tho. I need new tires.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So do I. I don't wanna spend the money tho.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1658691 said:


> So do I. I don't wanna spend the money tho.


Me neither.


----------



## Sawboy

1 year old, less than 5k miles DuraTracs x6.......C'MON SNOW!


----------



## dieselss

We see who makes the big bucks around here


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1658709 said:


> We see who makes the big bucks around here


Invest in the equipment wisely once. Good set of tires once instead of two average sets. Same money.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1658713 said:


> Invest in the equipment wisely once. Good set of tires once instead of two average sets. Same money.


Until u pick up a nail or 6. Then ur really behind the eightball.


----------



## dieselss

Or you buy 4 New great new ones, then trade off the tk and have to start all over again


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1658714 said:


> Until u pick up a nail or 6. Then ur really behind the eightball.


Road hazard protection is your friend. $15/tire


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1658716 said:


> Or you buy 4 New great new ones, then trade off the tk and have to start all over again


Or you go buy a new set and then at night go (Barrow) 4 more ..lol


----------



## Mark13

Hey Pat I found just the thread for ya.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149079


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1658758 said:


> Hey Pat I found just the thread for ya.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149079


Problem is Mark Pat has that in 6 months


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1658604 said:


> When are we getting wings? Pat how long are gone for?
> 
> CPW in Tinley Park has back up alarms and you can order online as well so you don't have to drive.
> 
> Check out Area Supply in Mokena (if you're down this way) for salt by the pallet. They have reasonable prices. Or check out Russo's near O'Hare Airport. That's a little closer to you.


Sooner then later I hope.....

SeePeeW sucks period.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1658605 said:


> Says the creepy old guy in a panel van.......


Haha, thought I knew from somewhere other the PS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1658758 said:


> Hey Pat I found just the thread for ya.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149079


Ill be banned from PS if I posted in there....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1658716 said:


> Or you buy 4 New great new ones, then trade off the tk and have to start all over again


Sounds.....nah, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1658803 said:


> Ill be banned from PS if I posted in there....lol


So many will be jealous that you get a new truck every time it's due for an oil change.

And no getting banned from ps. I'm phone less so I'll have to find someone else to bother when I have questions about Arctic's stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1658810 said:


> So many will be jealous that you get a new truck every time it's due for an oil change.
> 
> And no getting banned from ps. I'm phone less so I'll have to find someone else to bother when I have questions about Arctic's stuff.


Phone less....yes, to in live again along normal people who drove, walked, and pooped without having PS to live by again......the good old days.


----------



## Sawboy

Truck is getting some of that Wicked Warning loving as I type! Strobes and roof light. Better snow now......budget is destroyed


----------



## snowish10

Youll be almost like me, getting called a christmas tree haha.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1659155 said:


> Truck is getting some of that Wicked Warning loving as I type! Strobes and roof light. Better snow now......budget is destroyed


Thanks for jinxing us all.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1659167 said:


> Thanks for jinxing us all.


Nuh uh. Somewhere, someone bought a brand new plow. Blame that guy!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. It all goes on you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1659155 said:


> Truck is getting some of that Wicked Warning loving as I type! Strobes and roof light. Better snow now......budget is destroyed


Will need a video of the beast!!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1658841 said:


> Phone less....yes, to in live again along normal people who drove, walked, and pooped without having PS to live by again......the good old days.


So far it's been a very peaceful couple of days with out a phone. My boss on the farm is hating it since he can't call me for every little thing but it's nice being left alone to do one thing at a time instead of interrupted constantly and pulled off on a side project.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1659208 said:


> Will need a video of the beast!!


You know it man. I told George get it all over the Wicked Warnings website too. Told him free lights and he could put a sign on that beast and drive it around! Lol


----------



## snowguys

If any guys know the wiring on a fisher ezv plow and can help me out 


Ok here is the deal I bought a fisher ez-v off a guy his set up was on a ford f250 with a 4 port module (white label) 26400 so I call fisher and see what I need I'm putting the plow on a 02 chevy 2500hd so I order the lighting kit hb3/hb4 so I go to hook it up and just the passenger side lights work so I call fisher and they tell me I need a 3 port green label 29070 so I order it and still the same problem so my question is what am I doing wrong did I order the wrong module I did see there is a 27781 green label and works for my truck


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*New Tires*

Here are some pictures of the new tires. BFG All Terrain T/A 275/65/20


----------



## SullivanSeptic

White lettering? Oh come on man. Gotta turn those around.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1659424 said:


> White lettering? Oh come on man. Gotta turn those around.


If you keep them clean they look good. I like the white lettering.


----------



## Sawboy

Gotta love that "new tire feeling"!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I like tge RED letter General ATs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1659392 said:


> If any guys know the wiring on a fisher ezv plow and can help me out
> 
> Ok here is the deal I bought a fisher ez-v off a guy his set up was on a ford f250 with a 4 port module (white label) 26400 so I call fisher and see what I need I'm putting the plow on a 02 chevy 2500hd so I order the lighting kit hb3/hb4 so I go to hook it up and just the passenger side lights work so I call fisher and they tell me I need a 3 port green label 29070 so I order it and still the same problem so my question is what am I doing wrong did I order the wrong module I did see there is a 27781 green label and works for my truck


The 29070 is the same as my 3 port on my Ford, I thought all older Chevy's were 4 port. I could be wrong...where is SS?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1659416 said:


> Here are some pictures of the new tires. BFG All Terrain T/A 275/65/20


Can I barrow them when you're out of town?


----------



## Sawboy

Hey Pat, George gave me a message to give to ya. Lol. It's about you inspecting his work, and something about you and scotch locks. The rest is not safe for the website. Lol


----------



## dieselss

Mighty nice cadillacs. You find you tk on blocks and no mirrors hammy


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1659484 said:


> The 29070 is the same as my 3 port on my Ford, I thought all older Chevy's were 4 port. I could be wrong...where is SS?


Green are gms. 3 port ISOs are the new and improved brain. They took over the 4 port. So A 3 port ISO is new I believe a green is correct for the gm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1659487 said:


> Hey Pat, George gave me a message to give to ya. Lol. It's about you inspecting his work, and something about you and scotch locks. The rest is not safe for the website. Lol


Haha....nice. what he doesn't under is when they fail.....its time for a new truck. Its a timed thing.


----------



## dieselss

Snowguys you out there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1659507 said:


> Snowguys you out there?


Still to warm for snow guys, Jeff it has to be 0c/32F or below


----------



## dieselss

Ha. This is true. But the gent that was wanting the help that you txted me for


----------



## snowguys

Lol sorry I'm a morn on I didn't know you had to hook up the plow for the controler to turn on my fisher be for this wasn't like that


----------



## dieselss

Ha. Yes this new technology sucks don't it lol


----------



## snowguys

Lol ya wish it said it in the owners manual


----------



## mikeplowman

i found Arlington Power Equipment in Palatine has bagged rock salt for $3.99/bag


----------



## giggity

After fighting with myself, I finally put a plow on my personal truck... Figured its time it makes some money along side my bigger trucks...


----------



## dieselss

How did that fight go? How did you "tap out?". Who was the ref?


----------



## giggity

dieselss;1659855 said:


> How did that fight go? How did you "tap out?". Who was the ref?


LOL... The voices in my head and I dont always get along


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice sunburst....still can tell its a dodge....


Looking good overall, did you have to reconfin?


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1659858 said:


> Nice sunburst....still can tell its a dodge....
> 
> Looking good overall, did you have to reconfin?


Thank You, was hesitant about doing it with the suspension on the truck being light, but it holds the plow quite well.. I ended up adjusting the plow, which only took an hour at most.. Truck has a leveling kit installed as well


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone familiar with a member by the name of snowman456 looking for lots on the southside to be serviced?


----------



## giggity

brianbrich1;1659872 said:


> Anyone familiar with a member by the name of snowman456 looking for lots on the southside to be serviced?


Seems to me that may be that guy who was on here causing problems a few seasons ago... RJC or RJS or something along those lines... Low baller


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;1659879 said:


> Seems to me that may be that guy who was on here causing problems a few seasons ago... RJC or RJS or something along those lines... Low baller


RJS, wasn't he your bud.....LOL. last I know,Joe was using a different name. I can't think of it at this time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought he was using the name "condo plow", or something? Maybe that's a different guy? I don't know the name?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just looked at the ad. Sure is in mine and your neck of the woods.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1659961 said:


> I thought he was using the name "condo plow", or something? Maybe that's a different guy? I don't know the name?


Yep your correct Ron


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1659938 said:


> RJS, wasn't he your bud.....LOL. last I know,Joe was using a different name. I can't think of it at this time.


I dont play well with others


----------



## birchwood

Little help here. Trying to load pictures from a mobile phone. I can't seem to figure it out. I tried to go to the full site but I can't even find the menu button. Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1660395 said:


> Little help here. Trying to load pictures from a mobile phone. I can't seem to figure it out. I tried to go to the full site but I can't even find the menu button. Thanks


What kind of phone?


----------



## dieselss

Might need to download Google chrome


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;1660410 said:


> What kind of phone?


Lumia 822 by Verizon and I could try google chrome


----------



## dieselss

Might have to. That's what a lot of us had to do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1660415 said:


> Lumia 822 by Verizon and I could try google chrome


Next to the web address is three dot to the right. Press them and scroll down to request desk top. Press it and the desktop should pop up and its the same upload as u would from computer.


----------



## Sawboy

Wicked Warnings! That is all. OH YEAH


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1660485 said:


> Wicked Warnings! That is all. OH YEAH


Video or it never happened


----------



## dieselss

Yea. X2. It never happened without proof !!!


----------



## Sawboy

Lol. Video will be up today / tonight


----------



## Sawboy

No video. P.O.S. iPad video can't be emailed, or uploaded to YouTube. Just garbage. Hopefully George made one. If not, oh well


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1660600 said:


> No video. P.O.S. iPad video can't be emailed, or uploaded to YouTube. Just garbage. Hopefully George made one. If not, oh well


IPad is so 2000ish....need to get with the program and get hip with Google glasses.


----------



## dieselss

Google watch. C'mon Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Google ball's


----------



## snowpro44

we already had snow over here in southwestern michigan.....love that lake effffect!!!!$$$$$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We don't talk about snow over here. Snow talk is located in our northern Illinois thread.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looks like I might be taking a job up in Chicago for the winter. I am doing this wrong!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1660759 said:


> Looks like I might be taking a job up in Chicago for the winter. I am doing this wrong!


Oh whats the matter tired of pushing cow patties around


----------



## erkoehler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6H7wsgelA#t=224

Long way out, but interesting none the less........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1661043 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6H7wsgelA#t=224
> 
> Long way out, but interesting none the less........


Yep interesting think pat was saying something along those line a wee bit ago to keep watching the weather


----------



## road2damascus

For once, I may want to postpone any snow.


----------



## Sawboy

Postponed only until my plow is on. After that, let it FLY!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1661112 said:


> Postponed only until my plow is on. After that, let it FLY!


You may have to come north and let Erik and I have at it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Some models are putting down a decent sticking snow here Tuesday night/ Wednesday. I think it is very unlikely at best. I'm going with wetter than white at this point. A lot can change in a week.

I say bring it tho. As of today all tranny's are flushed, plows have new fluid, got salt and new spreaders are wired up. Few small things to do here and there but if it happens, I'm ready,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings later next week.....?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1661130 said:


> Wings later next week.....?


Post storm wings, or still no snow wings?

Depending on the day I may be able to come down.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1661140 said:


> Post storm wings, or still no snow wings?
> 
> Depending on the day I may be able to come down.


I'm in the deep Southwest suburbs of Chicago.... don't see any event here in KC next week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1661140 said:


> Post storm wings, or still no snow wings?
> 
> Depending on the day I may be able to come down.


What have your guys done to my dump? Anything? Post pics.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1661047 said:


> Yep interesting think pat was saying something along those line a wee bit ago to keep watching the weather


I'm not jumping for joy just yet, hell I won't even be back less it large numbers. Its different from run to run....

On a 2nd note, I did finish installing my truckside, plow won't be in until late next week.... now I have a 2nd problem. I was to leave last Friday, then this Friday, now they want me here until TGivg. Talk about building an apartment above the shop for my long term stays. Anyways, I'm to do sawboy's install, we may have a problem....Saw, call me tomorrow on my 473 number.


----------



## metallihockey88

I say wing/install party at bobs. He buys ghe wings and we slap that mount on his truck. Be like a union job. Well all stand there eatin wings and drinkin tellin bob what to do....who's down?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1661231 said:


> I say wing/install party at bobs. He buys ghe wings and we slap that mount on his truck. Be like a union job. Well all stand there eatin wings and drinkin tellin bob what to do....who's down?


count me in Eric Sounds like fun


----------



## dieselss

What's your job then Dennis? Wiring or wings?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1661267 said:


> What's your job then Dennis? Wiring or wings?


Warning!!!!! Warning them when the Beer is about to run out........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wahooooo Boys


----------



## Sawboy

I'll give ya a call tomorrow Pat. And that ain't gonna fly Erik. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1661158 said:


> What have your guys done to my dump? Anything? Post pics.


Not much, didn't get the sites I wanted it for. Fuel pump, general maintenance, etc.


----------



## dieselss

Cricket. Cricket.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1661873 said:


> Cricket. Cricket.


Call the orkin man.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1661873 said:


> Cricket. Cricket.


Spider spider


----------



## 01PStroke

Armadillo armadillo


----------



## snowish10

Idot was salting in bridges.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat where are you at in KC? I will be there next week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1661885 said:


> Idot was salting in bridges.


Then again there was a bunch they didnt.thats why they had two roll overs on the bridge decks this morning...ooooppss


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1661889 said:


> Pat where are you at in KC? I will be there next week.


Oh brother there goes the neighborhood......lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1661889 said:


> Pat where are you at in KC? I will be there next week.


In Da hood...

Shop KC southside.... staying in blue springs east side.

Wednesday.....I'm out of town...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1661922 said:


> Oh twin brothers.....there goes the neighborhood......lol


We are driving twins


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1661927 said:


> In Da hood...
> 
> Shop KC southside.... staying in blue springs east side.
> 
> Wednesday.....I'm out of town...


I'll be there Tuesday and Wednesday. Staying on the east side of KC MO.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1661931 said:


> We are driving twins


That we are. Was in Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virginia and Indiana this week already.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1661968 said:


> That we are. Was in Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virginia and Indiana this week already.


U collecting "spoons"?


----------



## erkoehler

Just picked up two more boss 9'2" V-plows, should have the whole fleet equipped with Boss equipment this season and all but one as V-plows.

Bring on the efficiency!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have any owner/operator positions for two trucks? Any info would be great appreciated, looking for work any where from la grange to woodridge preferablly.


----------



## birchwood

snowish10;1662109 said:


> Does anyone have any owner/operator positions for two trucks? Any info would be great appreciated, looking for work any where from la grange to woodridge preferablly.


I'm looking for a truck in Joliet


----------



## snowish10

Im sorry thats to far for me. Thanks tho!


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Snowish

847-622-0797

Ask for mike


----------



## road2damascus

Its windy today. And I didn't eat chili for dinner last night!!! Good morning.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. It is a tad breezy.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1662261 said:


> Yea. It is a tad breezy.


We got 20mph up here


----------



## dieselss

well,,,,,bust out the wind sails and save on gas today bahahahah


----------



## 1olddogtwo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC6H7wsgelA#t=224

So how is this one panning out?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1662262 said:


> We got 20mph up here


Hello pooh just wanna let ya know its a blustery day......


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hey Guys.

Hope everyone's doing well.

Anyone know someone around N. Aurora w/ a small loader/skid steer available?
I've got a storage place that's about a 4-5 hr plow that needs a dedicated machine. No walks, salt by request only.

PM me if interested.

Also looking to put together a list of a few subs that can take on extra work during bigger storms.

Let it snow!


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1662315 said:


> Hello pooh just wanna let ya know its a blustery day......


Hello tigger.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Northwest Indy boys have the goodest chance early next week with a real good lake set up, setting up. Pretty good chance too.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1662454 said:


> Northwest Indy boys have the goodest chance early next week with a real good lake set up, setting up. Pretty good chance too.


How gooder a chance we talking. Just pulled everything out yesterday and need to order salt. Porter County here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

��������


----------



## MR. Elite

Hello Boys….. How is the snow family doin lately…? 
Here we go again, another winter, another few months 4 all of us 2 push as much money in our accounts as wee can!!!! 
Or…. It could b another 1 of those… how much $$$$ can we lose again!? LOL I'm jus bull****tin!! haha


----------



## MR. Elite

Any Ford 6.0L owners out there interested in a $150 Hypertech tuner??? Please some1 make me a good offer and help me get this tuner outta here!! 
That and numerous other 6 leaker parts outta my shed!!!!
If any1 interested plz pm me an offer and ur phone# to get ahold of U. Thank U all for this public service announcement


----------



## clncut

So I decided to take a peek at NOAAs forecast for this potential snow next week and they have us for 5-9 inches! I'm not buying it..... NWI


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1662657 said:


> So I decided to take a peek at NOAAs forecast for this potential snow next week and they have us for 5-9 inches! I'm not buying it..... NWI


Atta boy clncut nice reverse phsycology thinking that way youll get clobberd.....lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Porter has a good shot at a plowable snow. To be safe, I'd be ready!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll look at the models later. Right now I'm getting ready to go to the Bears game. A little hungover because Sully kept me out all night drinking!!!!!


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1662658 said:


> Atta boy clncut nice reverse phsycology thinking that way youll get clobberd.....lol


I hope we do and I hope we don't......we have a lot of prepping to do before Tuesday! We are still mowing!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next week looks, well by some standard's.... cold....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1662681 said:


> I'll look at the models later. Right now I'm getting ready to go to the Bears game. A little hungover because Sully kept me out all night drinking!!!!!


Oh man, I'm hurtin. It got worse after you left.


----------



## Sawboy

It will snow next week. Why? Because my plow isn't on yet, and the "Sawboy mush factor" is now in play. You're all welcome!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1662681 said:


> I'll look at the models later. Right now I'm getting ready to go to the Bears game. A little hungover because Sully kept me out all night drinking!!!!!


well I am sure he had to realy TWIST your arm to cause you to get the hang over:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Urgent - winter weather message	

national weather service chicago il	

238 pm cst sun nov 10 2013	

...potential for significant lake effect snow accumulations over	

portions of northwest indiana monday evening through midday	

tuesday...	

.a strong cold front will push across the region monday with cold	

air pushing south across the warm waters of lake michigan.	

Guidance indicates the potential for a single band of heavy snow	

to impact portions of northwest indiana. While the exact position	

is still in question...there is general agreement amongst model	

guidance that porter county will be in or near the axis of	

heaviest snowfall. Strong instability will result in localized	

bursts of heavy snow with whiteout conditions and two to three	

inch per hour snowfall rates possible in the intense band.	

Localized snow accumulations of over 6 inches are possible.	

Inz002-110445-	

/o.new.klot.le.a.0001.131112t0300z-131113t0000z/	

porter-	

including the city of...valparaiso	

238 pm cst sun nov 10 2013	

...lake effect snow watch in effect from monday evening through	

tuesday afternoon...	

The national weather service in chicago has issued a lake effect	

snow watch...which is in effect from monday evening through	

tuesday afternoon. 

* timing...snow is expected to develop monday evening...with the	

heaviest snow expected overnight into early tuesday. Snow should	

begin to taper and transition east late tuesday morning and	

early afternoon.	

* snow accumulations...localized amounts in excess of 6 inches.	

* other impacts...bursts of heavy snow may lead to whiteout	

conditions. Snow squalls with wind gusts over 30 mph and snow	

rates of two to three inches per hour with blowing and drifting	

snow may lead to dangerous conditions on roadways.	

Precautionary/preparedness actions...	

A lake effect snow watch means there is a potential for a large	

amount of snow in only a few hours. Visibilities and depth of	

snow can vary greatly...impacting travel significantly. Continue	

to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## snowpro44

that sucks..for use..winds going too north..too north west...we like the west northwest!!you guy in laporte and porter countys goin get hammered???


----------



## snowpro44

as warm as the lake is..it could be a good one once the temps really fall..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1662774 said:


> Oh man, I'm hurtin. It got worse after you left.


Hurtin? I've been drinking since 8am. Stay drunk, no hurting than. Get ready Indy!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1662903 said:


> Hurtin? I've been drinking since 8am. Stay drunk, no hurting than. Get ready Indy!


We will be scrambling to get everything ready tomorrow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think you should. Could be a bust as lake snow is hard to call. Could also be 4-7 like models are showing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It 58F here at 618


----------



## 01PStroke

Finally hooked the plow up today and all I got was clicking. couldn't really screw with it much after that. Hoping it's just the solenoid?


----------



## erkoehler

Wish the totals were going to be higher, I'd take a trip and make some $$$$$


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1663017 said:


> Wish the totals were going to be higher, I'd take a trip and make some $$$$$


Hey hey hey geting a bit greedy now to come that far south......lol cant make it for m&g south but can to plow..nice EK ....lol


----------



## clncut

Phone is ringing on Sunday night. Gotta love early snows to rush those customers who want to delay!


----------



## erkoehler

All about the cash money!

Boating seasons is coming to a close soon so I'll get to one of the m&g soon.


DIRISHMAN;1663021 said:


> Hey hey hey geting a bit greedy now to come that far south......lol cant make it for m&g south but can to plow..nice EK ....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

> yea right!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

01PStroke;1663009 said:


> Finally hooked the plow up today and all I got was clicking. couldn't really screw with it much after that. Hoping it's just the solenoid?


You look at it yet?


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1663126 said:


> You look at it yet?


Looked, yes. Troubleshooter, tomorrow. Its always something lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all kinda warm out..Happy vetran day to all..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning D

Its plenty warm here in the 50's.....temps will crash soon enough.


----------



## dieselss

Thanks all who served !! 
Gunna be a busy day getting all the stuff ready to goto porter county


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1662774 said:


> Oh man, I'm hurtin. It got worse after you left.


Thanks for the invite.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1663285 said:


> Thanks for the invite.


U still in KC on Tuesday.....I'm looking for a free meal


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1663285 said:


> Thanks for the invite.


Sorry. Was a party for a buddies birthday. Everyone got wrecked. But it was a good time. I haven't been that bad in a long while


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1663294 said:


> U still in KC on Tuesday.....I'm looking for a free meal


As of right now yes. I'll keep you posted. Might be Wednesday.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1663296 said:


> Sorry. Was a party for a buddies birthday. Everyone got wrecked. But it was a good time. I haven't been that bad in a long while


Likely story.


----------



## erkoehler

Putting out some ads today and organizing old pictures.....I'm ready to get back to snow work!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1663234 said:


> Thanks all who served !!
> Gunna be a busy day getting all the stuff ready to goto porter county


You coming out to play??


----------



## road2damascus

Just turned to snow up here. Willow and waukegan.


----------



## dieselss

No,,,,,I'm not on that route that has burns harbor. I'm staying mainly in highland hammod area


----------



## SnowMatt13

Grass white at the border.

At least this will get people thinking of winter..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the 18th time frame looks interesting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks interesting because your gonna be coming home? Or because its gonna be around 50 with possible rain?


----------



## Sawboy

Trying REAL hard to turn into snow here


----------



## road2damascus

Yes, lots of people thinking snow now. Had to stop by two places to convince them its going to be ok. This is not snow-magedon. Three phone calls too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

run Forrest run.....sky is falling


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Run run run. Pple are thinking this is the one. Omg.


----------



## ultimate plow

Its been snowing in crystal lake since 12. Grass is white but i dont want to do snow work yet for a couple more weeks.


----------



## road2damascus

Had one residential upset because I have not installed driveway stakes. I told her that they are not necessary after plowing her drive as many times as I have. I should have told her the truth,that those stakes are only there for my guys to hit when they get bored of pushing snow around!


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1663379 said:


> Had one residential upset because I have not installed driveway stakes. I told her that they are not necessary after plowing her drive as many times as I have. I should have told her the truth,that those stakes are only there for my guys to hit when they get bored of pushing snow around!


Any new basketball posts?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1663285 said:


> Thanks for the invite.


See Hammy sully said his buddies guess your not .....your just a free beer and samwich type...Lol....lmao......jk .


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya snowing pretty good here in Tinley Park


----------



## road2damascus

Warning warning...driving right now is perilous to health especially driving over bridges on the north shore along side people whom forgot that roads do get slick with snow and low temps. 

Nuts out there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Run Will Rogers,run!


----------



## snowguys

anyone selling or know anyone selling a 10ft pusher for a skid steer


----------



## d&r

road2damascus;1663464 said:


> Warning warning...driving right now is perilous to health especially driving over bridges on the north shore along side people whom forgot that roads do get slick with snow and low temps.
> 
> Nuts out there!


Precipitation Amnesia - caused by less than ideal dry conditions of the roadways and the lacking metal capability of average motorist forgetting there is a difference.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1663476 said:


> anyone selling or know anyone selling a 10ft pusher for a skid steer


Couple of sectionals for sale locally in the for sale section.


----------



## condo plow

It was snowing really good here at midway white roof tops, white grass, cars covered in snow but streets and sidewalks are all wet. And it stop snowing any possibility for a salt run?


----------



## d&r

condo plow;1663525 said:


> It was snowing really good here at midway white roof tops, white grass, cars covered in snow but streets and sidewalks are all wet. And it stop snowing any possibility for a salt run?


I doubt it, up here by O'hare the ground temp reading I measured is about 39 degrees. The winds are suppose to gust up to 20mph tonight everything will probably dry out before morning once the sun hits what ever is left will be gone. I was hoping for the same but had my doubts. Even now there are dry spots in my driveway.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

My plow is still on the market guys. Just throwing it out there again. 8.6 mvp. poly. practically new. pm me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DuramaxLML-42;1663536 said:


> My plow is still on the market guys. Just throwing it out there again. 8.6 mvp. poly. practically new. pm me


I got a cool $1500 for ya. I swing by tomorrow and grab it from ya.


----------



## highhog1

Good evening gentleman, its good to be back! Hoping for a great winter and conversations this season!


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1663541 said:


> I got a cool $1500 for ya. I swing by tomorrow and grab it from ya.


I got $1505 for it..


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

$3500 takes it. I want it gone.


----------



## brianbrich1

2 plug or 3


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pretty sure it's a 2 Brian.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1663638 said:


> Pretty sure it's a 2 Brian.


Its a 2. I'd love to buy it. But we don't get snow. I'm still on board for our first push to be mid.January.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1663638 said:


> Pretty sure it's a 2 Brian.


Iam out of the bidding. The truck I'd put it on is a 3 plug.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1663643 said:


> Iam out of the bidding. The truck I'd put it on is a 3 plug.


Sweet. We r back down to $1500 then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1663643 said:


> Iam out of the bidding. The truck I'd put it on is a 3 plug.


We'll cut one plug off the truck at no charge.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so whats the first push gona be this year??:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1663621 said:


> I got $1505 for it..


Morning all... time go out and check accounts on my way to work

I got $15.06....lmao....


----------



## brianbrich1

Most everything is all dried up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1663782 said:


> Most everything is all dried up


Yep kinda like me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Northsiders.....looking better for ya next week!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's gonna go even further up north as it gets closer. 

I can't believe how much salt I put down this morning. It's was worth it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How's the LES going.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1663820 said:


> It's gonna go even further up north as it gets closer.
> 
> I can't believe how much salt I put down this morning. It's was worth it!


Do you spread this am?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, on my breakfast.ade eggs. They needed it. 

Lake snows look like the plume is very narrow and farther east than thought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The joys of the snow businesses....


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1663826 said:


> How's the LES going.....


Valpo area......dud. Heavy band is To Far East. Getting some light snow now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

O hate calling LES so I stay away from that. Been burned to many times by the water.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1663820 said:


> It's gonna go even further up north as it gets closer.
> 
> I can't believe how much salt I put down this morning. It's was worth it!


This could be the motherload of snow.....where.....wouldnt be surprised to heard "the word" used somewhere near by!

Its still way out there and I may be early....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1663873 said:
 

> This could be the motherload of snow.....where.....wouldnt be surprised to heard "the word" used somewhere near by!
> 
> Its still way out there and I may be early....


Please dont mean the A?CDEFG Word...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1663884 said:


> Please dont mean the A?CDEFG Word...


Yep......the famous B word

Blizzards and Bust......one of those two.


----------



## Sawboy

It's a race. Pat getting back and the snow coming in. I got a horse in the race. LOL


----------



## road2damascus

Well you called the last one if you say the B word, I better start getting stuff out of storage. But you have not said it yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1663963 said:


> Well you called the last one if you say the B word, I better start getting stuff out of storage. But you have not said it yet.


Not calling it yet....

After reading some of the AFD today....some are in clear agreement with a possible major event, others are warm with rain. Let's give it a couple of days, like I said yesterday, it looks interesting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Warm with rain changing over to snow on the back side. Poop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1663925 said:


> It's a race. Pat getting back and the snow coming in. I got a horse in the race. LOL


Ur horse and my pony are in the same race


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1663985 said:


> Warm with rain changing over to snow on the back side. Poop.


One without the other is good with me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Up to 2 inches of rain. Especially north, along the border. Maybe cold, real cold to end this month and start December? Only time will tell!


----------



## road2damascus

Amusement Ride Safety
Use judgment (look out window, see if snowing)
Do not get on a ride that looks unsafe. (weather predictions)
Do not get on a ride if the operator (weather guessers) appear to be unknowledgeable or under the influence of alcohol or drugs.
An adult should accompany all plow jockeys.Make sure you meet the height, weight and medical specifications.
Check that restraints are secure and in place.
Keep your head, hands, arms, legs, and feet inside the ride at all times. 
Do not stand up or exit a ride while it is in motion.
Watch your step when entering this forum.
Do not engage in southsider small talk
Enjoy your ride, welcome to the 2013-14 season


----------



## Sawboy

Mike, you forgot "Do not tell employer that you have to brew a pot of coffee before coming out when called"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Was someone on here looking for push boxes? If so there are two used ones at 159th Street and South Bell Road in Homer Glen for sale. Across from the landscape place.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

rabble rabble blizzard rabble rabble...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1664060 said:


> rabble rabble blizzard rabble rabble...


We're doomed we'll never make it


----------



## brianbrich1

Little chill in the air


----------



## 1olddogtwo

19F here in harrsonville MO.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like I'll be in Youngstown Ohio until the end of the year.....find out more later today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bummer on the end of the year. 

Yes a little chill Brian. 17 here!

Gas for 2.97? I never thought I'd see it below 3 bucks again. Time to fuel up!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Days 12* out there now. Nice!


----------



## road2damascus

Are the Crickets chirping yet


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1664345 said:


> Days 12* out there now. Nice!


if it goes much lower I'm going to start filling all the boats for next summer!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1664671 said:


> if it goes much lower I'm going to start filling all the boats for next summer!


so whens the fishing trip??


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1664690 said:


> so whens the fishing trip??


Um, I can take you wakeboarding????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gonna get hot this weekend. Yuck.


----------



## giggity

erkoehler;1664671 said:


> if it goes much lower I'm going to start filling all the boats for next summer!


Lets not even go there, im still paying off this summers fuel bill :crying:


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1664697 said:


> Gonna get hot this weekend. Yuck.


Yep, heat wave! One last Saturday on the water.....if the trucks are ready for snow. Otherwise we'll be in the shop!


----------



## erkoehler

giggity;1664709 said:


> Lets not even go there, im still paying off this summers fuel bill :crying:


what kind of boat do you have?


----------



## giggity

erkoehler;1664716 said:


> what kind of boat do you have?


26 Ft Baja, with a fuel sucking 502... Have a house on the river right around the corner from the Snuggery


----------



## metallihockey88

giggity;1664728 said:


> 26 Ft Baja, with a fuel sucking 502... Have a house on the river right around the corner from the Snuggery


We need to have a summer meet up on the chain. I got a place on pistakee next door to bald snob. Could actually have it at my place. Lakefront property with a full liquor bar


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1664736 said:


> We need to have a summer meet up on the chain. I got a place on pistakee next door to bald snob. Could actually have it at my place. Lakefront property with a full liquor bar


My friends have a house just up the hill from bald knob.


----------



## erkoehler

giggity;1664728 said:


> 26 Ft Baja, with a fuel sucking 502... Have a house on the river right around the corner from the Snuggery


I keep a boat at the first house outside the no wake by the damn. It was a fun summer!

If you guys ever need parts or service let me know. I am right on Rt. 176 @ Boat House Chicago.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1664741 said:


> My friends have a house just up the hill from bald knob.


No kidding. Mine is literally the house next door


----------



## erkoehler

Two houses past the closed bar. They have a great spot on the water, as do you.


----------



## giggity

erkoehler;1664742 said:


> I keep a boat at the first house outside the no wake by the damn. It was a fun summer!
> 
> If you guys ever need parts or service let me know. I am right on Rt. 176 @ Boat House Chicago.


Sweet! Im going to be looking for someone to do a rebuild, any recommendations?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1664695 said:


> Um, I can take you wakeboarding????


can I troll a muskie lure behind it???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Close to 70* on Sunday and maybe not out of the 30's on Tuesday? Welcome to fall in Chicago!


----------



## brianbrich1

Had to bring out the john deere 400 dozer to subgrade some driveways (excavator is not doing his job for s&$t) frost was in easily 3-4 inches. Could use another 2 weeks of above freezing to finish paving.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well here's Thinking Good thoughts for every one


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1665032 said:


> Well here's Thinking Good thoughts for every one


Nice pic. My toro s200 is now running and ready to take on 50 driveways. Good to go ;-)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1664817 said:


> Had to bring out the john deere 400 dozer to subgrade some driveways (excavator is not doing his job for s&$t) frost was in easily 3-4 inches. Could use another 2 weeks of above freezing to finish paving.


Frost that deep already is bad for us that do paving and concrete. Good for us that do snow and ice!payup Pick your poison.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1665134 said:


> Frost that deep already is bad for us that do paving and concrete. Good for us that do snow and ice!payup Pick your poison.


Well Push think your right being he has all ready tried grading C6 with his V blade...lol


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1664695 said:


> Um, I can take you wakeboarding????


I'd like to watch this take place.


----------



## Sawboy

Hey. No double dipping Mark. Get back to your "cool people" Northern thread.


----------



## Mark13

Sawboy;1665203 said:


> Hey. No double dipping Mark. Get back to your "cool people" Northern thread.


I gotta stop by once and a while and see what you city folk are up to!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1665245 said:


> I gotta stop by once and a while and see what you city folk are up to!


Damn, us country folk get no respect


----------



## dieselss

And I just put a new tarp over the elcamino


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh no.......

Almost feels like the family is breaking up. We have a splinter faction hanging up north, Dennis has moved to the Maine thread, Mark is split/Torn between two. Jeff is tryin modernize to fit in. I'll probably move to the Ohio one.


I think its cause of Push's drinking...... Sully talking poo-poo.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1665259 said:


> And I just put a new tarp over the elcamino


Thought that was the one you welded 55gal drums to and put an outboard motor on for your pontoon or is that the one you made into a Smoker grill with a Bar....?


----------



## road2damascus

Splinter faction? Maybe I will start a north suburban thread to show you just how many of us are here.....then I might get the nick name Cybill


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1665284 said:


> Splinter faction? Maybe I will start a north suburban thread to show you just how many of us are here.....then I might get the nick name Cybill


Better watch out the tribal council will put your flame out and be Voted off...


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1665286 said:


> Better watch out the tribal council will put your flame out and be Voted off...


Fine! If you guys don't play right, I will take my ball and go home. Im telling mom too!


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1665278 said:


> Thought that was the one you welded 55gal drums to and put an outboard motor on for your pontoon or is that the one you made into a Smoker grill with a Bar....?


No, that's scrap money right there. The pontoon is the styrofoam boxes!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1665295 said:


> No, that's scrap money right there. The pontoon is the styrofoam boxes!


My bad thats right i forgot you super glued all those styrofoam beer coolers together..


----------



## dieselss

Yep,,,,,,pple throw away such good stuff. Bahabaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1665314 said:


> Yep,,,,,,pple throw away such good stuff. Bahabaha


Must have been by Sullys or Pushs house for those and all the old foam Flip Flops..Heck you put together some of Pushs old flip flops you can make your self a nice Wake Board...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry Ronny couldnt resist a yes we all know what big hands and feet mean.....Big flip flops and big gloves.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1665275 said:


> Oh no.......
> 
> Almost feels like the family is breaking up. We have a splinter faction hanging up north, Dennis has moved to the Maine thread, Mark is split/Torn between two. Jeff is tryin modernize to fit in. I'll probably move to the Ohio one.
> 
> I think its cause of Push's drinking...... Sully talking poo-poo.....


Me, drinking? I thought everybody drank 25-30 beers every Friday after work? I'm half into it now and loving it!


DIRISHMAN;1665338 said:


> Sorry Ronny couldnt resist a yes we all know what big hands and feet mean.....Big flip flops and big gloves.....


Big hands and big feet means good luck trying to get something to fit. I have to squeeze my hands into a pair of gloves (like OJ) and I have to order shoes, when I find my size to order. Not many companies carry a size 18!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1665337 said:


> Must have been by Sullys or Pushs house for those and all the old foam Flip Flops..Heck you put together some of Pushs old flip flops you can make your self a nice Wake Board...


yep that I'm going to be pulled on while muskie fishing.... 
gona have to use a big spinner lure tho....:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next 24 hours might be very interesting around here. Keep ears open for your local tornado siren.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I knew it was going to a interesting event, half the models last week was showing this as a cold wild one, other as violent. Been some heavy rain here in KC in the upper 60's with steady north at 30 with gust to 50.... its headed your way.


----------



## erkoehler

This would be an intense snow storm to say the least!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1665806 said:


> I knew it was going to a interesting event, half the models last week was showing this as a cold wild one, other as violent. Been some heavy rain here in KC in the upper 60's with steady north at 30 with gust to 50.... its headed your way.


Yes it is. We have had some high gusts all day too. I hate t-storms.


erkoehler;1665866 said:


> This would be an intense snow storm to say the least!


It could and most likely would suck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well as much as I wish it would be Snow Sure as Heck don't want that B word.so if its rain then so be it as long as its Not Freezing rain YUCK!!!! please Ron or Pat say this will not rain then turn cold And Freeze and every thing ice over


----------



## road2damascus

Just working on a truck in the driveway. Got wet but its kind of warm out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1665875 said:


> Just working on a truck in the driveway. Got wet but its kind of warm out.


mike gotta quit putting off going to the bath room and ya wont get wet :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temp still climbing here


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1665882 said:


> mike gotta quit putting off going to the bath room and ya wont get wet :laughing:


Well, I got my hand stuck between the exhaust manifold and the frame. Had to pee. What can I say?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1665884 said:


> Well, I got my hand stuck between the exhaust manifold and the frame. Had to pee. What can I say?


well hope the Mani wasn't hot or warm


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1665887 said:


> well hope the Mani wasn't hot or warm


No. The damg thing won't run.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1665889 said:


> No. The damg thing won't run.


So talk to me Goose ? What wrong with it, Wont start or starts and wont stay running


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1665892 said:


> So talk to me Goose ? What wrong with it, Wont start or starts and wont stay running


4.3 gm 6cylinder. Flooding and not starting. A month ago would start and run but punching throttle would*stumble and cause a misfire. Its a central port injection so it has the goofy spider fuel injection and fuel pressure regulator under intake manifold. They go bad all the time. Just a pain to replace one every four years.

May give me an excuse to really find a decent replacement.


----------



## Sawboy

I was gonna say its that ******* injector


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6am here and still 66F....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1665977 said:


> 6am here and still 66F....


Its nasty warm out. Not fun.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1665899 said:


> 4.3 gm 6cylinder. Flooding and not starting. A month ago would start and run but punching throttle would*stumble and cause a misfire. Its a central port injection so it has the goofy spider fuel injection and fuel pressure regulator under intake manifold. They go bad all the time. Just a pain to replace one every four years.
> 
> May give me an excuse to really find a decent replacement.


Holly 6 barrel


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1665989 said:


> Holly 6 barrel


Might be better off with a double barrel. Shot gun that is. Put that motor out of its misery.


----------



## ERW

Anyone have a unimount truck side for a 99-04 f250 for sale...i need one ASAP


----------



## ERW

and something bout a roll of duck tape to hold it on....


----------



## brianbrich1

Buckle up joliet


----------



## metallihockey88

Hope everyone stays safe, sky is falling over here. Its crazy out there and sounds like hail just started


----------



## dieselss

Holy cow. That's some bad looking radar. Be safe ya'll


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bad radar? Holy cow, it was bad.


----------



## snowguys

Hope all the guys on the south side made it out of the storm ok


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Was bad here buy Sully and I. Real bad. We made it tho. Time for some beers!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was driving right thru it. Was on the way back from daughters swim meet in crown point. I swear a twisted went just past us. Got off 80 at Harlem and shot down 191st. Got pretty windy on 191st. Wife was in van behind me. I was in jeep and that thing started coming off the pavement. Got some serious tire spinning from the lack of down force on it. Had to pull into parking lot and grab wife and kids and run into a building. Was actually pretty ugly and I don't usually get rattled to quick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you could have called me I may have needed something at the store


----------



## 1olddogtwo

having a hard time maintaining 75 miles an hour trailer blowing in the wind


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1666190 said:


> having a hard time maintaining 75 miles an hour trailer blowing in the wind


Slowing down is an option


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1666191 said:


> Slowing down is an option


uh I gotta pee


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1666194 said:


> uh I gotta pee


Do it in your pants Ill take the blame...Bears win...


----------



## lino9408

Hello Plowers. On a random note does anyone know on average how many inches Mchenry County gets in a season?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

lino9408;1666225 said:


> Hello Plowers. On a random note does anyone know on average how many inches Mchenry County gets in a season?


We r trying to break it down by county now? I'll say 30" average


----------



## lino9408

SullivanSeptic;1666232 said:


> We r trying to break it down by county now? I'll say 30" average


Or northern IL. I wasn't sure i just want to get a ball park number.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408;1666238 said:


> Or northern IL. I wasn't sure i just want to get a ball park number.


average year ...I use that word loosely. about 40 For Rockford


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1666132 said:


> Was bad here buy Sully and I. Real bad. We made it tho. Time for some beers!


Well I was in your neck of the woods today at work Homerglen HD watching shoping carts and cart corals fly in the air across the parking lot


----------



## 01PStroke

Everyone make it okay?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1666249 said:


> Everyone make it okay?


I'm good, you?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1666252 said:


> I'm good, you?


Bueno. Missed the brunt of it while traveling to Kankakee I guess. Old Lady's aunt had some damage in Frankfort


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just south of me got nailed. Got some damage all around. I'm guessing we will know in the morning. But it sounds like south frankfort off of Dralle Rd got hit hard.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1666271 said:


> Just south of me got nailed. Got some damage all around. I'm guessing we will know in the morning. But it sounds like south frankfort off of Dralle Rd got hit hard.


Yep sure did Ryan also parts of green garden twsp.they are sayin EF2 110- 135mph winds


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I'm glad I got off 80 at Harlem. I would have basically drive right into it. Tornado ripped right up thru Harlem and Rt 30. I cut west and hit the edge of it. Hated having the wife and kids in separate car behind me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1666277 said:


> Well I'm glad I got off 80 at Harlem. I would have basically drive right into it. Tornado ripped right up thru Harlem and Rt 30. I cut west and hit the edge of it. Hated having the wife and kids in separate car behind me.


Well as long as all is well and safe good...


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1666280 said:


> Well as long as all is well and safe good...


Yeah for sure. Good to hear everyone is ok!


----------



## snowish10

I was thinking about making a collection for donations for washington, il. Looking to see if anyone would be interested in donating things If I start a collection.Their looking for sunscreen, personal protection equipment (gloves, dust masks), personal hygiene items, storage tubs and bags, cleaning supplies, batteries, cameras (for insurance claim documentation), cell phone cards, gas cards, new clean socks, diapers, pet food, cat litter, pet crates. I'll get back to you guys about everything.

Thanks Adam


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Everyone Ok. Just a wife and three daughters freaked out. But I've never had a vehicle logos traction from so much wind getting under it. Never thought I'd wish I had my duramax more than I did today. Too bad it was in the driveway at home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1666285 said:


> Yeah. Everyone Ok. Just a wife and three daughters freaked out. But I've never had a vehicle logos traction from so much wind getting under it. Never thought I'd wish I had my duramax more than I did today. Too bad it was in the driveway at home.


Just seen on the news some guys garage/barn tore up in frankfort with a wall down on top his plows and spreaders.think they said his name was Haily


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I saw that. I didnt catch the name. Looked like landscaper. Not sure who tho


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1666301 said:


> I saw that. I didnt catch the name. Looked like landscaper. Not sure who tho


Thought they said it was know as the Haily/haley Barn???


----------



## erkoehler

glad to hear everyone here is okay, now can we get rid of this warm weather and bring on some snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Adam call me on Monday about getting stuff for out there. 708-670-8504


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1666374 said:


> Adam call me on Monday about getting stuff for out there. 708-670-8504


Will do.............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1666336 said:


> glad to hear everyone here is okay, now can we get rid of this warm weather and bring on some snow![/QUOT
> 
> next possible events is Friday


----------



## buildinon

I have family in Frankfort off of Green Garden Road between 45 and Center, they weren't hit to bad there just winds. Also family in Wilmington that we still haven't heard from and no one can get a hold of. I am heading down there in the morning. Rest of family in Manhattan, New Lenox, Tinley Park, Orland Park and Orland Hills all just said they had heavy winds. Up here in Buffalo Grove it was windy with some heavy rain at some points. Had steeets flooding to the point I went out in the middle of it to unclog the sewers on my street from all of the leafs, so the water could drain. Water was backing up over the curbs into our driveways at that point already.


----------



## brianbrich1

Little change in temps out here compared to the weekend


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1666409 said:


> erkoehler;1666336 said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear everyone here is okay, now can we get rid of this warm weather and bring on some snow![/QUOT
> 
> next possible events is Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Um severe storms of rain....or snow????
Click to expand...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mostly rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Picking up a WO today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

buildinon;1666436 said:


> I have family in Frankfort off of Green Garden Road between 45 and Center, they weren't hit to bad there just winds. Also family in Wilmington that we still haven't heard from and no one can get a hold of. I am heading down there in the morning. Rest of family in Manhattan, New Lenox, Tinley Park, Orland Park and Orland Hills all just said they had heavy winds. Up here in Buffalo Grove it was windy with some heavy rain at some points. Had steeets flooding to the point I went out in the middle of it to unclog the sewers on my street from all of the leafs, so the water could drain. Water was backing up over the curbs into our driveways at that point already.


That my back yard basically. Any of them on septic? Wonder if they are customers of mine.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1666483 said:


> Picking up a WO today


Your old one.


----------



## erkoehler

Installing the new boss 9'2" on my f350 today. Putting the salters back in and greasing them. Installing the ebling.

And changing the fluid on 4 plows.


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1666504 said:


> Your old one.


Nope 

There will be pics tomorrow though


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1666506 said:


> Installing the new boss 9'2" on my f350 today. Putting the salters back in and greasing them. Installing the ebling.
> 
> And changing the fluid on 4 plows.


Erik DXT??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Terry Swails is callin for Nov 22 ???


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1666534 said:


> Erik DXT??


No just normal V....they are 2 years old.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1666529 said:


> Nope
> 
> There will be pics tomorrow though


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1666570 said:


> No just normal V....they are 2 years old.


so what did ya do with the old one trade them in or kept for Spares?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That model Terry posted will change before it gets here. Maybe a mix but most or all will be rain.


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1666575 said:


> so what did ya do with the old one trade them in or kept for Spares?


Kept all so far, I added one more truck this season over what I had last year.


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone interested in a 2 yard salt Dogg? Has new spinner motor last season, new vibrator beginning of last season, and new auger bearing last season.

Looking to get $1,750 obo. 

I can text pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## birchwood

erkoehler;1666670 said:


> Anyone interested in a 2 yard salt Dogg? Has new spinner motor last season, new vibrator beginning of last season, and new auger bearing last season.
> 
> Looking to get $1,750 obo.
> 
> I can text pics if anyone is interested.


Eric I'm interested you can send pics to 708-567-0527


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey weic text me pics 708-670-8504


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Also if any you guys have any supplies for Washington relief please let me or snow wish know. We would like to make a run this Sunday or Monday down there and I would like to fill a trailer with anything let's make it happen guys.


----------



## snowish10

These are just some of the things that are be collected water, Gatorade, non-perishable goods, pet food and gift card. Anything helps. Lets make chicago proud, and help the ones in need.


----------



## erkoehler

I think I have sent pics to all who have requested. If I missed someone just message me or post.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Has anyone every heard of.....


----------



## Sawboy

Busted axles seals? Yes.....I've heard of them


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Busted leaf springs on the dump trailer. Such fun


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your new.....!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A white Thanksgiving.....


----------



## Sawboy

I want to give a public shout out to Pat for today's install. Thank you Pat. I sincerely thank you sir.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope his dogs left you alone. Looks good!


----------



## Sawboy

Those pups were pudding in my hands. I'm the dog guru


----------



## Sawboy

How does this go back together? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was a good work out.....and then some!!!!

The worst part was replacing those damn poivt pins


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1667212 said:


> I hope his dogs left you alone. Looks good!


They had a good day....the day ran a bit longer then planned, I'll have pics up tomorrow of the new apparatus


----------



## NorthernSvc's

we just got back from washington, I met up with a local charity that was able to fill up my box truck, brough down a ton of stuff... It's a real nightmare down there, right now they DO NOT NEED any more clothes... they need toiletries, food and water. and help cleaning up - but no self dispatching.


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1667250 said:


> we just got back from washington, I met up with a local charity that was able to fill up my box truck, brough down a ton of stuff... It's a real nightmare down there, right now they DO NOT NEED any more clothes... they need toiletries, food and water. and help cleaning up - but no self dispatching.


Do we have to contact someone to drop stuff off. Or is the self dispatching for volunteers??


----------



## NorthernSvc's

right now "crossroads united methodist church" on 24 is taking donations, but they are receiving an overwhelming amount of it... so I would contact them to make sure 
heres their facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/mycrossroadschurch

they are overwhelmed with clothes and are not looking for any more - every collection center down there is filled to maxcapacity with clothes so they will turn you around...

When we left they were still asking for food and toiletries...

"self dispatching" only has to do with going down there to work, get in touch with the church, or http://teamrubiconusa.org/ if you are looking to go down there to work.


----------



## Sawboy

I have two contacts. One in Coal City, the other in Canton. Both are for pet supplies. I've got about 2,000 pounds already. Getting real close to my goal of 4k


----------



## snowish10

Im hopefully bring a 7x14 skid steer trailer thats hopefully going to be full.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Adam any extra stuff can go on my 25 footer. I have to pick stuff up on Friday and sat from places and will have room for more


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1667241 said:


> They had a good day....the day ran a bit longer then planned, I'll have pics up tomorrow of the new apparatus


New apparatus..what you get bionic leg and hand..or a new ambulance with a wideout...lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Huh????? Does anybody have any pics to post of there new toy? I know I saw a sweet a$$, real purrty toy today on I-80!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1667571 said:


> Huh????? Does anybody have any pics to post of there new toy? I know I saw a sweet a$$, real purrty toy today on I-80!!!!!


Was it being delivered to Sullys shop.????hmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks cold this weekend.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1667594 said:


> Looks cold this weekend.


Oh quit teasing us the suspence is killing me with only partial pics....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Also got a new 2014 SD at work, it should look good in yellow and in the new decal kit


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1667600 said:


> Also got a new 2014 SD at work, it should look good in yellow and in the new decal kit


That sure is gooder plow


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1667624 said:


> That sure is gooder plow


Yep and its already broke in the middle. Bahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Squirt.....


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1667600 said:


> Also got a new 2014 SD at work, it should look good in yellow and in the new decal kit


Looks great!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat, leave it outside at your house. If it is gone when you get home, ITS NOT ON MY CHEVY!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all a bit warm this morning.hope that the rain for tomorrow dont freeze on pavement....hate it hate it hate it!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Good morning Dennis. I thought I heard someone kicking and screaming. I checked my kids rooms first then came here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

someone needs his head rub and told is a good boy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1667866 said:


> someone needs his head rub and told is a good boy


Woooof !!!!!!


----------



## BPPlowing

Hello Chicagoans,
I'm somewhat new to the forum although I've always came here for the past couple years without becoming a member. Just wondering if anyone is in need of subs on a few accounts. We have equipment and manpower that right now are looking like may be sitting without work this winter and I wanted to put ourselves out there. We are an asphalt paving and sealcoating company that has been around for over 20 years in the Ohare area. My wife and I bought the company recently but have been doing snow plowing with our other business we own. Right now we have a skidloader available, 5 yard dump with salter and plow, 2 pickups with plows (1 with small salter), and a 1 ton dump with salter and plow. Plus all the manpower. Just would love to work with another company and take care of some contracts to keep our guys busy. Let me know if any one in the area is interested or knows of anyone who is reputable and pays their subs. Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BPPlowing;1667996 said:


> Hello Chicagoans,
> I'm somewhat new to the forum although I've always came here for the past couple years without becoming a member. Just wondering if anyone is in need of subs on a few accounts. We have equipment and manpower that right now are looking like may be sitting without work this winter and I wanted to put ourselves out there. We are an asphalt paving and sealcoating company that has been around for over 20 years in the Ohare area. My wife and I bought the company recently but have been doing snow plowing with our other business we own. Right now we have a skidloader available, 5 yard dump with salter and plow, 2 pickups with plows (1 with small salter), and a 1 ton dump with salter and plow. Plus all the manpower. Just would love to work with another company and take care of some contracts to keep our guys busy. Let me know if any one in the area is interested or knows of anyone who is reputable and pays their subs. Thanks


Sorry no help and we already have a asphalt sealcoating guy in here all ready


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BPPlowing;1667996 said:


> Hello Chicagoans,
> I'm somewhat new to the forum although I've always came here for the past couple years without becoming a member. Just wondering if anyone is in need of subs on a few accounts. We have equipment and manpower that right now are looking like may be sitting without work this winter and I wanted to put ourselves out there. We are an asphalt paving and sealcoating company that has been around for over 20 years in the Ohare area. My wife and I bought the company recently but have been doing snow plowing with our other business we own. Right now we have a skidloader available, 5 yard dump with salter and plow, 2 pickups with plows (1 with small salter), and a 1 ton dump with salter and plow. Plus all the manpower. Just would love to work with another company and take care of some contracts to keep our guys busy. Let me know if any one in the area is interested or knows of anyone who is reputable and pays their subs. Thanks


Welcome, look in the employment section. Think their are guys looking for subs for the NW suburbs


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Hey guys, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149935

Work in Naperville if anyone is in need.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1668042 said:


> Sorry no help and we already have a asphalt sealcoating guy in here all ready


Wow, did you really just say that? Not cool.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

BPPlowing;1667996 said:


> Hello Chicagoans,
> I'm somewhat new to the forum although I've always came here for the past couple years without becoming a member. Just wondering if anyone is in need of subs on a few accounts. We have equipment and manpower that right now are looking like may be sitting without work this winter and I wanted to put ourselves out there. We are an asphalt paving and sealcoating company that has been around for over 20 years in the Ohare area. My wife and I bought the company recently but have been doing snow plowing with our other business we own. Right now we have a skidloader available, 5 yard dump with salter and plow, 2 pickups with plows (1 with small salter), and a 1 ton dump with salter and plow. Plus all the manpower. Just would love to work with another company and take care of some contracts to keep our guys busy. Let me know if any one in the area is interested or knows of anyone who is reputable and pays their subs. Thanks


Welcome to the site!ussmileyflag


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1668079 said:


> Wow, did you really just say that? Not cool.


Hey I appologize i text in the message area a was just kidding and also said welcome to our thread.dont know where the rest if my message went??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats what i get for texting and driving...ooops


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1668088 said:


> Thats what i get for texting and driving...ooops


What the forklift or the pallet jack?


----------



## brianbrich1

when we doing wings since Pats in town plenty of room for fellow asphalt paver


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any one have a 16" Chevy silverado 2500 wheel they took off and want to sell me? I have the 2008 aluminum alloy ones. Just a shot in the dark if anyone has any laying around. Just mounted mine back on for winter and it seems that I have one with a slight bend in it. They look like this...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1668103 said:


> What the forklift or the pallet jack?


Nice it was the stand up lift aka the reach..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ought oh skilling on sayin lowest temps in a while low 20s or less in areas and jeff you may be pullin out your plow for lake effect


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1668120 said:


> when we doing wings since Pats in town plenty of room for fellow asphalt paver


Remember no BWs cause Pats Belly wasnt doin so good from bws so Hooters???


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

SullivanSeptic;1668121 said:


> Any one have a 16" Chevy silverado 2500 wheel they took off and want to sell me? I have the 2008 aluminum alloy ones. Just a shot in the dark if anyone has any laying around. Just mounted mine back on for winter and it seems that I have one with a slight bend in it. They look like this...


Ive got an entire set. Like new


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DuramaxLML-42;1668132 said:


> Ive got an entire set. Like new


There ya go Sully.Hey Brian what about tomorrow for Wings


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DuramaxLML-42;1668132 said:


> Ive got an entire set. Like new


Would u sell one? If so how much


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam good for some wings tomorrow. Who am I kidding I can do wings anyday. Hooters is fine for the tummy sensitive pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1668137 said:


> Would u sell one? If so how much


4K, comes with a 8.5 MVP.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone say hooters next Tuesday?..... im down for that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1668139 said:


> Iam good for some wings tomorrow. Who am I kidding I can do wings anyday. Hooters is fine for the tummy sensitive pat.


Wings, legs and breast go together.


----------



## brianbrich1

Tuesday? The usual 5:30 start?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1668150 said:


> Tuesday? The usual 5:30 start?


Orland park ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oak Lawn ? Lockport? Joliet? Lemont? Valpo?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm down for Michigan City


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1668188 said:


> I'm down for Michigan City


Make it schererville and I'm down


----------



## dieselss

The lake effect might be a little far from me Dennis


----------



## 2_Djinn

Michigan Citys almost my neck of the woods


----------



## DIRISHMAN

2_Djinn;1668208 said:


> Michigan Citys almost my neck of the woods


Heck what about hegwish or Rensoleer


----------



## brianbrich1

Orland or schererville work for me


----------



## dieselss

Sville. Come to the southside. Convert its ok be one of us


----------



## erkoehler

Guys beware of Kaplan paving/snow, they have a contract that makes you assume way too much liability, and very tricky wording in their payment terms. Along with numerous other areas of concern, after looking at a few properties and considering doing some sub work I backed off and cancelled everything today.

Be careful out there, too many companies trying to get rich without doing any work.


----------



## Sawboy

Aw man. Any day for wings other than Tuesday.......just picked up a client for puppy training


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1668323 said:


> Aw man. Any day for wings other than Tuesday.......just picked up a client for puppy training


You busy Tuesday


----------



## Sawboy

Puppy is at 6:30pm. I'll see you at 10am


----------



## DIRISHMAN

[email protected] I gotta work Tuesday Till close 1100 what about Mon or Weds???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next week.....Friday is bad for me. I may be traveling. Black Wed is DUI night. Tuesday is bad for most. Monday or Thursday is good for me.


----------



## brianbrich1

Monday. Thursday is turkey day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1668375 said:


> Monday. Thursday is turkey day


Well let's make Monday Chicken day...Y'll pick where!


----------



## metallihockey88

I should be able to do Monday. Lets set a location


----------



## dieselss

Where was it before. Tinely? Orland?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok monday is awsome .Hey jeff this one is Orland park that is if were going to HOOTERS home of breast legs and wings..


----------



## buildinon

Flurries in Buffalo Grove, Long Grove and Lake Zurich As I was driving to a job site from home.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sully and Push are probably dipping in some local pond on that night.....

Hammy is out of town


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1668448 said:


> Sully and Push are probably dipping in some local pond on that night.....
> 
> Hammy is out of town


I can do Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## road2damascus

Flakes flying at lake/cook border


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1668450 said:


> Flakes flying at lake/cook border


So quit hanging your head out the window


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1668455 said:


> So quit hanging your head out the window


I need to hang my head out the window. Might cool off my hot head. Fly off the handle type morning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wo Mike easy there no sense loosing your hair over it...


----------



## brianbrich1

Weather is not favorable for preparing drives. I think an early end to the day looks good


----------



## Sawboy

Gotta love it. Between this, and what's still to come, I'll be rolling with about 5,000 pounds of pet food relief!


----------



## condo plow

erkoehler;1668321 said:


> Guys beware of Kaplan paving/snow, they have a contract that makes you assume way too much liability, and very tricky wording in their payment terms. Along with numerous other areas of concern, after looking at a few properties and considering doing some sub work I backed off and cancelled everything today.
> 
> Be careful out there, too many companies trying to get rich without doing any work.


I just got a phone call from them :laughing:


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

condo plow;1668536 said:


> I just got a phone call from them :laughing:


You are the second contractor today that I have heard this from.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1668321 said:


> Guys beware of Kaplan paving/snow, they have a contract that makes you assume way too much liability, and very tricky wording in their payment terms. Along with numerous other areas of concern, after looking at a few properties and considering doing some sub work I backed off and cancelled everything today.
> 
> Be careful out there, too many companies trying to get rich without doing any work.


You are forgetting your friend at Winter Services.


----------



## brianbrich1

Be careful out there, too many companies trying to get rich without doing any work.[/QUOTE]

Is this like employees who want high pay for little effort?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

brianbrich1;1668624 said:


> Be careful out there, too many companies trying to get rich without doing any work.


Is this like employees who want high pay for little effort?[/QUOTE]

No... It's companies bidding properties so low that, that only ones taking a paycheck is the owner. Their cut comes off the top and then they have to find a reason not to pay their subs or pay them very little.


----------



## condo plow

Are we going to get a salt run or a hopeful plowable event soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1668706 said:


> Are we going to get a salt run or a hopeful plowable event soon


Soon, like in the next 45 days or?

If she wants something done soon.....she knows its 45 days out


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1668712 said:


> Soon, like in the next 45 days or?
> 
> If she wants something done soon.....she knows its 45 days out


Just tell it to him straight...no


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mike mike mike mike what day is it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1668716 said:


> Just tell it to him straight...no


Wow....someone is short temper today..…...


----------



## dieselss

It's Friday. Not HUMP DAY. Bahaha


----------



## erkoehler

Triton Snow Professionals;1668621 said:


> You are forgetting your friend at Winter Services.


Winter services and his numerous other company names should be watched for. I think he calls himself Snow and Ice management.


----------



## erkoehler

buildinon;1645846 said:


> whats shaking everyone? just checking in, and also have a request...looking for an electrician for a small remodeling job in lake zurich. my normal guys are tied up for awhile, and i need an estimate for some work in a medium to large size bathroom. if anyone is intrested, call my cell 708-373-0557...derek


Gave your number to my buddy Jeff. He'll take care of anything you need.


----------



## road2damascus

Mike:*Doctor, you must help me. I'm under such a lot of stress, I keep losing my temper with people.

Doctor:*Tell me about your problem.

Mike:*I just did, didn't I, you stupid fool!!


----------



## snowpro44

Let i t snow!!let it snow!!..calling for 4 to 8 here in sw michigan!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Small little clipper here Monday? Possible.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1668851 said:


> Small little clipper here Monday? Possible.


Interesting.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ah looks like a beautiful weekend


----------



## mikeitu7

Anyone have a unimount mvp spare primary valve block sitting around that want to sell or the whole motor and pump? Thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Look on Craigslist Mike. I thought I saw a whole plow and or MVP pump on there. I thought I did?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oil change, wipers,fuel filter,window cleaning......been waiting for good weather.


----------



## mikeitu7

Mine is leaking. Bought new seal and tank, still leaking. Gonna take it apart today and see if I can find the problem.


----------



## snowpro44

cooollldd threw the holiday!!!into December..ya more snow monday too!!!just starting here..


----------



## dieselss

Are u sure its from the seal canister area?


----------



## mikeitu7

That's what I'm going to look into today. It's leaking from the bottom of the canister.


----------



## dieselss

Well you have your fill plug and drain plug


----------



## 1olddogtwo

better hurry up some random snowflakes are falling here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

44 days and counting


----------



## erkoehler

Boat Show starts 1/16/14, be ready for a storm!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

43 days 10hrs 6mins


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oil changed, tires rotated, new wipers, fuel filter and the inside is ready for cleaning

























Little FF on the brakes........helps to keep the rotors rust free....LOL.

I need to rerout the angle ram hoses, looks like the may get smashed between A and headgear......still have to clean the garage, Mount the plow on the bike....all in all, a beautiful day to work outside.


----------



## dieselss

Ff on the brakes?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat doesn't use his brakes he just powers through the turns.


----------



## snowish10

2500lb of water, plus a few more pallets from russ on are way to washington tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wtg Adam have a safe trip


----------



## snowish10

Wtg??........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thats old man talk for Way To Go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1669096 said:


> 2500lb of water, plus a few more pallets from russ on are way to washington tomorrow.


I'm assuming that's icy cold water......look for our trailer out there tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1669053 said:


> Pat doesn't use his brakes he just powers through the turns.


That's how I roll.......

I applied FF to the inner side of the rim and hub face. The hubcentric rims love to corrode and marry the rims to the axle!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat does that mean we can get food


----------



## Sawboy

551.3 miles, 5,000 pounds of pet food delivered to our fellow Illinoisans in need. Bed time now.


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1669125 said:


> Pat does that mean we can get food


Will you be down there tomorrow? I should be there around 9-10am


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1669244 said:


> Will you be down there tomorrow? I should be there around 9-10am


Yes, sir. He and I are going to peoria were going to be there around 3ish, to drop of donations.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1669245 said:


> Yes, sir. He and I are going to peoria were going to be there around 3ish, to drop of donations.


Awesome! Ill be in the heart of Washington


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1669247 said:


> Awesome! Ill be in the heart of Washington


Are you helping with clean up??


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1669248 said:


> Are you helping with clean up??


Yes sir. Was down there Wednesday helping out, delivered a pallet of water. They're going to need a lot of manpower to clean that up


----------



## snowish10

If I didn't have surgrey on my hand I'd be down their with you.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1669254 said:


> If I didn't have surgrey on my hand I'd be down their with you.


Im sure the donations will work out great! Every bit helps


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1669125 said:


> Pat does that mean we can get food


Yeah I'll find out later this am where the trailer will be.

If I had the time, I would go down there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a diffrent Monday 530pm at hooters in Orland park after a salt run in the AM


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run? I hoping for 1/2 to one inch. I'll be plowing!

Mmmmmmm, wings, beer and Monday night football!


----------



## 01PStroke

On a unrelated note, seems like I have a charging issue with the truck. Anyone in the Orland hills area available to help me push this thing into a spot by Giorgio's banquets?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Huh?....u stalled out in s parking lot?


----------



## 01PStroke

Stalled out on 159, coasted halfway into georgios lot. kinda on the apron I guess


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I suppose I could get my day started early....46 mins?


----------



## 01PStroke

I'll buy ya breakfast


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1669309 said:


> On a unrelated note, seems like I have a charging issue with the truck. Anyone in the Orland hills area available to help me push this thing into a spot by Giorgio's banquets?


I'll be coming through around 8-830. It sounds like Pat has it covered tho.


----------



## 01PStroke

Might see us out there. Wave at least


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pulling out in a second..... and then leaving out of the house in two....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1669322 said:


> Pulling out in a second..... and then leaving out of the house in two....


Can you stop by wonder lake next? I buy lunch


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1669322 said:


> Pulling out in a second..... and then leaving out of the house in two....


Swing through Crystal Lake and install a plow for me, I'll buy dinner.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Can you mount a salter for me? I'm lazy and don't want to do it. Thanks Pat. Just make sure its on right and running.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow its chilly out there. Truck smoked like an SOB this morning and didn't wanna start to easy. Luckily on my way to rod a,sewer outside so get to enjoy the weather some more


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1669358 said:


> Wow its chilly out there. Truck smoked like an SOB this morning and didn't wanna start to easy. Luckily on my way to rod a,sewer outside so get to enjoy the weather some more


 beautiful morning the sun is shining


----------



## snowpro44

we got 2 too 3 over here in niles,mi...did that first push this morning!!!$$$...keep it up!!!mothernature!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salting for everyone tomorrow??


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS forecast I got this am for tomorrow, with snow starting between 4 and 6am:

Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Breezy, with a southwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2 is more than enough. Send it south!


----------



## snowpro44

ya...another front moving threw tomorrow..then lake e$$effect again!


----------



## snowpro44

might get too ride the sleds by thanksgiving!!!!SKI DOOOOO!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1669358 said:


> Wow its chilly out there. Truck smoked like an SOB this morning and didn't wanna start to easy. Luckily on my way to rod a,sewer outside so get to enjoy the weather some more


you need to plug that girl in at night...


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1669544 said:


> you need to plug that girl in at night...


Yea hard when its on the street. Think i didn't cycle the plugs long enough. First cold morning, gotta remember to look at the lil coil light plus haven't driven it in a week so batteries might not have been tip top either


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mine smoked a few minutes...

After a few hits, she was good to go.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I need to fix my engine block heater. Damn thing doesn't work and my truck takes for ever to heat up. Actually ridiculous how long it takes.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1669594 said:


> I need to fix my engine block heater. Damn thing doesn't work and my truck takes for ever to heat up. Actually ridiculous how long it takes.


Yea mine is crazy how long it takes to get to operating temp. Rapid supplemental heater is awesome though, start to get heat in the cab within minutes


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I'm not as lucky as some here. I can't buy a new truck yet. But I hear the supplemental heater are pretty nice.


----------



## road2damascus

Ya...not many get to roll around in a brand new suburban with a magnetic oil heater like I get to. One day you all might get to experience the luxury : )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love my Rapid heater......

I never plug in unless its going to snow and were going out at 1am. 

I hit the remote start, get dressed, unplug, and roll. I don't own a snow brush.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have factory remote start, but it doesnt delay for glow plugs. Kind of a stupid set up if you ask me. So maybe after winter I will get a new truck and get those goodies. In the mean time, I just waste my money on tings like these...


----------



## resilient63

SnowMatt13;1669483 said:


> NWS forecast I got this am for tomorrow, with snow starting between 4 and 6am:
> 
> Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 32. Breezy, with a southwest wind 15 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


I believe that McHenry and Lake county only will see snow. Is that correct?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1669626 said:


> I have factory remote start, but it doesnt delay for glow plugs. Kind of a stupid set up if you ask me. So maybe after winter I will get a new truck and get those goodies. In the mean time, I just waste my money on tings like these...


I knew the gm's were light duty but 5 lug axles? Geez lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1669626 said:


> I have factory remote start, but it doesnt delay for glow plugs. Kind of a stupid set up if you ask me. So maybe after winter I will get a new truck and get those goodies. In the mean time, I just waste my money on tings like these...


those for the pumper truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1669641 said:


> those for the pumper truck


Nope, they are not for the pumper truck, they are for "her" truck. 35's on 15" wheels. Woot woot. Can't wait.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you coming out tomorrow night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Plow bike is down!!

















Needs a lil love n.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got a Yamaha snowmobile that needs a motor. Got an extra one laying around anywhere? 1999 yamaha. Had a 500 in it, but a 500,600 or 700 will work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got a 700 Yamaha..... but its in my raptor.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll take it. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1669663 said:


> I got a Yamaha snowmobile that needs a motor. Got an extra one laying around anywhere? 1999 yamaha. Had a 500 in it, but a 500,600 or 700 will work.


what model sled did it come out of? I have a friend that owns a company and all they do is Part sLEDs.


----------



## dieselss

metallihockey88;1669597 said:


> Yea mine is crazy how long it takes to get to operating temp. Rapid supplemental heater is awesome though, start to get heat in the cab within minutes


What is such device you speak of?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1669679 said:


> What is such device you speak of?


Been a option since 08. Its a electric style grid in the heater box. Pulls about 150 amps works until the water temps are 150F. It adds about 40F on top of the current water temp


----------



## dieselss

Oh ok. So nothing us guys with the antique tks have then huh. 
We still taking monday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1669696 said:


> Oh ok. So nothing us guys with the antique tks have then huh.
> We still taking monday?


Yes sir (10 characters)


----------



## dieselss

Was the t&p decided as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1669704 said:


> Was the t&p decided as well.


530 at hooters Orland park


----------



## dieselss

Copy that.


----------



## metallihockey88

530? Us working class usually dont get off til around that time. How late everyone planning on stayin?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1669750 said:


> 530? Us working class usually dont get off til around that time. How late everyone planning on stayin?


After the game is over!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Our salt run tomorrow is looking less likely than this morning. Well north (Wisconsin border) has the goodest chance at seeing any money making snow. Poop.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1669709 said:


> 530 at hooters Orland park





1olddogtwo;1669760 said:


> After the game is over!


Who is picking me up and than taking my beer drinking butt home?


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1669863 said:


> Who is picking me up and than taking my beer drinking butt home?


Uh oh, mommy take your truck away? No staying out late on school nights?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ haha, neither. My CDL is my job. I like to drink. A lot. So I don't ever mess around with drinking and driving.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1669867 said:


> ^ haha, neither. My CDL is my job. I like to drink. A lot. So I don't ever mess around with drinking and driving.


Yep zero tolorece for cdl and the only time ron gets hammered is when he walks from his house over to Sullys house....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sometimes it happens when we r a short drive away. Let's say, somewhere like the American Legion. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1669879 said:


> Sometimes it happens when we r a short drive away. Let's say, somewhere like the American Legion. But I could be wrong.


Or your shop party or the golf outing or when the show girls go to the shop.....hmmm.
.


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1669867 said:


> ^ haha, neither. My CDL is my job. I like to drink. A lot. So I don't ever mess around with drinking and driving.


Yea i hear ya. No cdl here but if i lost my license id be screwed too. Smartened up a bit, was real bad when younger, dodged some bullets but try to take it easy when I'm drivin now days


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1669867 said:


> ^ haha, neither. My CDL is my job. I like to drink. A lot. So I don't ever mess around with drinking and driving.


If i didn't have two plows to install I'd drive you. Definitely not worth the risk.

I'll make one of these before winter gets too busy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1669879 said:


> Sometimes it happens when we r a short drive away. Let's say, somewhere like the American Legion. But I could be wrong.


Wow, what a night. What a night. Nuff said!


DIRISHMAN;1669882 said:


> Or your shop party or the golf outing or when the show girls go to the shop.....hmmm.
> .


Girls? I don't know nothing!


metallihockey88;1669886 said:


> Yea i hear ya. No cdl here but if i lost my license id be screwed too. Smartened up a bit, was real bad when younger, dodged some bullets but try to take it easy when I'm drivin now days


I can tell you some stories!


erkoehler;1669887 said:


> If i didn't have two plows to install I'd drive you. Definitely not worth the risk.
> 
> I'll make one of these before winter gets too busy.


You can send money for a cab. You know from the profit from selling my dump! Haha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1669879 said:


> Sometimes it happens when we r a short drive away. Let's say, somewhere like the American Legion. But I could be wrong.


You should see the pics on my phone. I don't remember taking some, or all of them but I guess I did? You were a dancing fool!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1669901 said:


> You should see the pics on my phone. I don't remember taking some, or all of them but I guess I did? You were a dancing fool!


I got some smooth moves. You just jealous that a big guy knows how to move!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1669905 said:


> I got some smooth moves. You just jealous that a big guy knows how to move!


Yes, yes I am. You got me! Lol

By the way, I heard you met "Ralph" that night? Hate him, although he makes you feeler gooder!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know nothing. I remember nothing. Lol. All I remember is a lot of beer, vodka and jello shots. A LOT!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't forget the Jamesion! WOW.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good times!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes they were!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here here to the both of you.I was feelin no pain yesterday.Had 6-22oz bottles of Dragons milk beer.5-4oz glasses of John Powers.And a glass of home made Itailan Red wine with Dinner that i dont remember having and passing out on the couch and some how waking up in my bed with shirt and sox still on oh ya almost forgot also my glasses on hmmmm doh good times.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So just a shirt and socks, huh. That's a brutal thought!. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ill leave that one alone. But my boxers were on kinda


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1669894 said:


> Wow, what a night. What a night. Nuff said!
> 
> Girls? I don't know nothing!
> 
> I can tell you some stories!
> 
> You can send money for a cab. You know from the profit from selling my dump! Haha


Profit, I wish!

Bring on some snow!


----------



## brianbrich1

Its brisk out here. Possible 1/2" of snow at most this morning? The end is near for paving and new lennox is about to enforce the no flatwork pour which will put a stop to paving there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think that should have been enforced a month ago. You fly by nights with your shotty work again! Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Orland put a end to flatwork a couple weeks ago.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1670037 said:


> I think that should have been enforced a month ago. You fly by nights with your shotty work again! Lol


Hahaha. Someone should keep an eye on me. Get a little crazy this time of year. Me: Snowing? Frost? Certain to remain anonymous customer: We don't care just get the asphalt installed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah that sounds just about right for them. So r we gonna get anything today? Going to grab a load of salt at 8am today. I kinda want to use it up right away.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1670069 said:


> Yeah that sounds just about right for them. So r we gonna get anything today? Going to grab a load of salt at 8am today. I kinda want to use it up right away.


Dusting here in McHenry. Salting zero tolerance stuff.


----------



## brianbrich1

Southside probably not I think the air is to dry. Not enough moisture to sustain.


----------



## erkoehler

Salt Dogg 2 yd spreader for sale, 630-533-2760 can be seen any time in Crystal Lake, IL. Everything works, comes with wiring and controller. 1,900 or best offer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where's the snow....few flakes here in DG


----------



## metallihockey88

Blizzard on northside. Ground covered and comin down good


----------



## dieselss

Flaked down here. Nothing tobe joyful over but its snowing


----------



## Sawboy

erkoehler;1670138 said:


> Salt Dogg 2 yd spreader for sale, 630-533-2760 can be seen any time in Crystal Lake, IL. Everything works, comes with wiring and controller. 1,900 or best offer.


How about $10/month, and once a month I buy ya BWW


----------



## SnowMatt13

1" up here at border....if the wind didn't blow it away.
People discovered that it still makes the roads slippery.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lite dusting out west, nothing worth noteing on the southside.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1670261 said:


> Lite dusting out west, nothing worth noteing on the southside.


What time you picking me up? 5pm?


----------



## Sawboy

Gonna miss this one. Orland is a LONG drive at this time with commuter traffic


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Quick salting then wings


----------



## 01PStroke

How are the wings!? Still at the shop. Got us stumped. Wouldn't start wouldn't start then.. Bam. She's running. Didn't change anything.. Gotta be something wrong. Just don't know what it is


----------



## dieselss

Cam/crank sensor
Doubt it but what about the injector psi sensor?


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1670410 said:


> Cam/crank sensor
> Doubt it but what about the injector psi sensor?


IPS is newish and within spec according to the PCM. Wouldn't the can sensor cause it to not run at all? Couldn't see that being an intermittent thing


----------



## dieselss

The cam sensor has been one of the biggest issues with that motor since the beginning. I believe there has been several recalls, countless tsbs and many a could not confirm r.o.s written up. It's prob the culprit, for grins scan it and see if its there


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1670446 said:


> The cam sensor has been one of the biggest issues with that motor since the beginning. I believe there has been several recalls, countless tsbs and many a could not confirm r.o.s written up. It's prob the culprit, for grins scan it and see if its there


Doesn't show on the scanner.. But I've been arguing with my mechanic about it. He says no, I'm saying I still want to swap it out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1670402 said:


> How are the wings!? Still at the shop. Got us stumped. Wouldn't start wouldn't start then.. Bam. She's running. Didn't change anything.. Gotta be something wrong. Just don't know what it is


Good and no tummy issues...yeah I'm sensitive.....NOT!

Replace the CPS and throw a bottle of 911 in her.


----------



## erkoehler

Turned in to a crazy day and got a few tons down. Plus did two complete plow installs and removed a western plow off a truck.

One truck still out as anything that melted and was wet is now re-freezing.


----------



## dieselss

01PStroke;1670471 said:


> Doesn't show on the scanner.. But I've been arguing with my mechanic about it. He says no, I'm saying I still want to swap it out.


Wow. Unless it was brand new, I'd be putting one in like tomr. Also have dealer run your vin. See if you have the recall


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good time at Hooters. Salted a few before and going out for a full salt run around 3-4am. Love these little dustings!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1670520 said:


> Good time at Hooters. Salted a few before and going out for a full salt run around 3-4am. Love these little dustings!


Yep sure was ron Thanks again Pat.much appriciated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Later next week looks interesting again......good wings, good beer, good time.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1670662 said:


> Later next week looks interesting again......good wings, good beer, good time.


Next week looks interesting how? More Wings and Beer ? :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Just wondering from you guys. Need to get some snowex parts and wondering who any of you guys go through?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmm wings and beer!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1670728 said:


> Just wondering from you guys. Need to get some snowex parts and wondering who any of you guys go through?


Real nice snowex V box in the Ford next to me right now. I can follow it and it could "fall" off his truck onto mine. Would that help?


----------



## dieselss

LMAO. Yes! But no needed the connectors for 1075s


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The pigtails? Wiring for salter? I think there might be a place on 41 just south of 30? They sell Boss plows and I thought snowex spreaders?


----------



## dieselss

Lot o fun. Never thought of them. Might try it. But I ended up ordering them from a supplier we already have. Makes it easier for the gals in the office to do the paper work


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1670728 said:


> Just wondering from you guys. Need to get some snowex parts and wondering who any of you guys go through?


Valparaiso trailer out here by me is a snow ex dealer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1670762 said:


> Valparaiso trailer out here by me is a snow ex dealer


Yes , them too. Right off 30. Awesome guys there!


----------



## dieselss

That's a tad far. But might work in a pinch. I'd hate to go all the way out there and then spend all my time at Valpo h.d instead of them. Wouldnt get anything for work done


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeff Harley is a shot walk from bob


----------



## dieselss

Oh so true. Work would send me there to get parts and well ya know. It would be the end of the day before I came back to work lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You would get paid to look


----------



## dieselss

Well you know. They wouldn't know I was at h.d. unlessyou guys told


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1670795 said:


> Well you know. They wouldn't know I was at h.d. unlessyou guys told


Well Jeff Were not SNITCHES  Because Snitches is for the B!+ches then again a small incentive always helps payup LOL


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

SullivanSeptic;1668137 said:


> Would u sell one? If so how much


Sell you the whole set for 375.00


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Another dusting this afternoon/ evening? It is possible.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bring it on.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I heard from one of my friends that Skilling used my pic I sent in from my plow truck today at noon.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Damn, I missed him at noon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1670910 said:


> I heard from one of my friends that Skilling used my pic I sent in from my plow truck today at noon.....


Was it a orange muci truck?


----------



## rjigto4oje

SnowMatt13;1670910 said:


> I heard from one of my friends that Skilling used my pic I sent in from my plow truck today at noon.....


orange truck the blade was angled it was on at noon good to see let it snow let it snow I plow a friends driveway that is friends with skilling


----------



## 4wydnr

01PStroke;1670427 said:


> IPS is newish and within spec according to the PCM. Wouldn't the can sensor cause it to not run at all? Couldn't see that being an intermittent thing


I had an issue with my 7.3 cutting out on occasion then starting up even a few minutes later. Changed the cam sensor and no issue since. Check with a dealer to see if the recall was done on your truck. It's a free replacement.


----------



## 01PStroke

4wydnr;1671090 said:


> I had an issue with my 7.3 cutting out on occasion then starting up even a few minutes later. Changed the cam sensor and no issue since. Check with a dealer to see if the recall was done on your truck. It's a free replacement.


Really. I'll look into that. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yes Pat that was my muni truck. If you click on videos it is 3 or 4 over. Title is Skilling: sunny and blustry or something like that...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1671454 said:


> Yes Pat that was my muni truck. If you click on videos it is 3 or 4 over. Title is Skilling: sunny and blustry or something like that...


Lucky guess on my part..... hehe hehe

seen it at the 530 mark.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1671454 said:


> Yes Pat that was my muni truck. If you click on videos it is 3 or 4 over. Title is Skilling: sunny and blustry or something like that...


found it.......









From Matt W******* comes this snowy shot from Mc Henry's Spring Grove Monday. Matt estimates an inch of snow came down in that far northwest suburb. THANKS Matt for the report and photo.
Photo courtesy of Matt W*******, Spring Grove, IL


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's mine! I don't dare guess how many hours I've spent in that seat....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1671509 said:


> That's mine! I don't dare guess how many hours I've spent in that seat....


About as much as the bar stool
.lmao....


----------



## dieselss

SnowMatt13;1671509 said:


> That's mine! I don't dare guess how many hours I've spent in that seat....


Sleeping in it counts? Game on then. Hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't take this non weather crap anymore! I'm going SW to where I have a better chance to so donuts in the snow....I'll try and send pic!

If all else fails, I'll be home for the next event on dec _ 2013 and its a Friday!


----------



## snowish10

What's everyones guess on how much snow is going to fall this year?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1671627 said:


> What's everyones guess on how much snow is going to fall this year?


19" total this season


----------



## resilient63

59 inches.


----------



## dieselss

19.5..........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

21 for us after december


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm thinking of a number between 0 and 100. I'm 99% sure most are wrong.....can I reply in a couple days, need to crash some data out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy Easter everybody. Good night!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1671738 said:


> Happy Easter everybody. Good night!


Easter? You've had way to much to drink. 43" season total at midway.

Who was closest last year?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope, can never have to much to drink!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1671820 said:


> Nope, can never have to much to drink!


Happy easter back at you all..have a great day


----------



## erkoehler

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dieselss

Gobble gobble


----------



## clncut

Happy stuff yourself and be miserable day!


----------



## Sawboy

What size, and where can I get the roll pins that set minimum foot height for an ultra mount?


----------



## dieselss

Idk. What's open today?


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1672019 said:


> Idk. What's open today?


Only thing open today is my mouth! I'm talking for tomorrow or next week. :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1672032 said:


> Only thing open today is my mouth! I'm talking for tomorrow or next week. :laughing:


Any black Friday plow specials?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1672038 said:


> Any black Friday plow specials?


Maybe Jim from ESI...???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1672013 said:


> What size, and where can I get the roll pins that set minimum foot height for an ultra mount?


1/4 x 2 Roll Pin i would say, is there a problem with yours?









busy with other advise here today


----------



## Sawboy

Ummmm yeah. I drove it out thinking it didn't belong there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1672069 said:


> Ummmm yeah. I drove it out thinking it didn't belong there.


Looks like your plow wont have a leg to stand on.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1672081 said:


> Looks like your plow wont have a leg to stand on.....lol


hahaha, that was pretty good Denny......

trying not to jump the gun but I'm loving what Im seeing for the end of next week.......








just saying!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1672105 said:


> hahaha, that was pretty good Denny......
> 
> trying not to jump the gun but I'm loving what Im seeing for the end of next week.......
> View attachment 129560
> 
> 
> just saying!


I'm supposed to be in FL Tuesday thru Friday!


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1672081 said:


> Looks like your plow wont have a leg to stand on.....lol


Well played :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Good Morning all.Nice nip in the Air,Feels good.Shorts and Flip flop weather and HAPPY BLACK FRIDAY...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

http://tswails.com/winter-storm-prospects-increasing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1670131 said:


> Southside probably not I think the air is to dry. Not enough moisture to sustain.


Put me on the list, any idea when ?

Are you offering a color selection?


----------



## brianbrich1

What list would you like to be on?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Driveway list, wing list....


----------



## brianbrich1

You got it. Wings anytime (unless is snowing)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I still have a hot wing in my truck for you,still good only 4 days old. the recent cold weather has prolonged its edible life


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1672369 said:


> I still have a hot wing in my truck for you,still good only 4 days old. the recent cold weather has prolonged its edible life


Thanks I appreciate it but I prefer fresh ones. Eat up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yeah I know what you mean, that one I had over the summer did not look that good


anyways I took advantage of strobes n' more Friday sale. I ordered a new LED light bar and some flashing lights that won't flash......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1672507 said:


> yeah I know what you mean, that one I had over the summer did not look that good
> 
> anyways I took advantage of strobes n' more Friday sale. I ordered a new LED light bar and some flashing lights that won't flash......


Great, I'll take ur old light bar then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1672511 said:


> Great, I'll take ur old light bar then.


you won't like it mine turtle white angle to the role


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn speech to text got me again

you won't like mine. it's design to be sit at a right angle to roof.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The old one you have?


----------



## snowish10

Hmmmmm.. Stay with clear strobe tubes hideaways or go to green led hideaways???? what you guys think?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1672529 said:


> Hmmmmm.. Stay with clear strobe tubes hideaways or go to green led hideaways???? what you guys think?


purple will be the in color for 2014


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1672520 said:


> The old one you have?


yes I still have my Liberty bar and im keeping it. The LED bar I ordered is not a warning bar. it's like a 16 inch rigid bar


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1672535 said:


> yes I still have my Liberty bar and im keeping it. The LED bar I ordered is not a warning bar. it's like a 16 inch rigid bar


For the front or back of your truck???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

neither but it will be on the front sometimes. it will mount between the two headlights on the headgear


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can use a light bar like that also. Putting lift kit and 35's on jeep soon. All sitting in my shop, just gotta find time to do it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1672539 said:


> I can use a light bar like that also. Putting lift kit and 35's on jeep soon. All sitting in my shop, just gotta find time to do it.


did you get the email


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I also ordered a set of flashy lights that will not flash,they have no color ,they are going the back of the truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. I didnt


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So pat you down in kc now or still here cause i hope you locked up your plow.because there is a wee leprechan lurking about and it not me..... lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

all the Beasts have been practicing on the Sully doll. it's their favorite chew toy"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

7 days. Huh?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1672585 said:


> 7 days. Huh?


Hanager 24


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1672590 said:


> Hanager 24


Push Tapconed and chain to the floor...lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1672590 said:


> Hanager 24


That is ASI CODE....hmmmm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So how's everyone's turkey day. Spent the weekend sanding the wood floors and sealing them for the past three days. Put up most of the Christmas lights and washed the truck and wife's truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gone all weekend. Had 10 year anniversary with the wife. Also ran "Da Ditka Dash" yesterday at Soldier Field.


----------



## erkoehler

Busy weekend at the shop getting the last few items on the list taken care of. 

Heading to FL for meetings Tuesday thru Friday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah well i ran the mich 2k race and came in 12th.rotated the tires in wifes car.made smoked salmon in my smoker.sent out ten resumes.scraped the windows down.made taco salad.cooked spinich and then went washington il and cooked turkey dinner for 600+ then set up tree and orniments...oh yah almost forgot change oil in both vehicals then went to vermont for fresh maple syrup for breakfast


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1673741 said:


> Yeah well i ran the mich 2k race and came in 12th.rotated the tires in wifes car.made smoked salmon in my smoker.sent out ten resumes.scraped the windows down.made taco salad.cooked spinich and then went washington il and cooked turkey dinner for 600+ then set up tree and orniments...oh yah almost forgot change oil in both vehicals then went to vermont for fresh maple syrup for breakfast


Busy mother**! lol


----------



## birchwood

Does anyone have a top kick with a unimount on it. I bought a 10' unimount that I'm going to install and the mount bots to the bumper. I'm wondering if the bumper brackets are strong enough or do they need to be upgraded.


----------



## dieselss

We got 3. What year are you talking b?


----------



## birchwood

Mine is a 98 and I have a universal mount it is supposed to bolt through the bumper bolt holes to the frame. But my frame doesn't go all the way to the bumper but instead there are two bumper brackets but they look under sized. There are also 2 thrust arms that needs to go back to the frame and this appears to be what gives it the rigidity it needs. But if someone could confirm that it uses the original bumper brackets that would be great.


----------



## dieselss

I can b. Pm your number and I can txt you pics of ours. I believe our old ones should be just about the same as yours.


----------



## clncut

Hope everyone had a great holiday. Looks as if our snow chances later next week are dwindling fast....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck fricken Shorts and Flip Flop weather tomorrow 50's


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone people think we don't communicate...just because all of us don't post doesn't mean we can't read. Nice try paving.....


----------



## birchwood

dieselss;1673899 said:


> I can b. Pm your number and I can txt you pics of ours. I believe our old ones should be just about the same as yours.


Did you get my pm


----------



## dieselss

Nope. Nothing yet


----------



## rjigto4oje

Tom skilling said at noon maybe monday snow is a possibility we can only hope


----------



## Abe568

Need some help from you plow boys. I've got a 95 Ram 2500 cummins that I am going to be putting a uni mount western on. What exactly do I need for wiring? Also are the ultra mount frame pieces with the uni mount adapter the best way to go? Looks to be the cheapest if going new. My main question is where to look for these parts. I've got the plow, just need the other parts. It'll be nice to plow the farms in a truck for a change instead of a open station john Deere.


----------



## Sawboy

Abe568;1674446 said:


> Need some help from you plow boys. I've got a 95 Ram 2500 cummins that I am going to be putting a uni mount western on. What exactly do I need for wiring? Also are the ultra mount frame pieces with the uni mount adapter the best way to go? Looks to be the cheapest if going new. My main question is where to look for these parts. I've got the plow, just need the other parts. It'll be nice to plow the farms in a truck for a change instead of a open station john Deere.


Better off posting this in the Western forum for exposure. It'll get lost in here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1674444#post1674444

Yea yea.....don't ask....lol


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1674450 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1674444#post1674444
> 
> Yea yea.....don't ask....lol


Already saw that and almost texted ya :waving:


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1674450 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1674444#post1674444
> 
> Yea yea.....don't ask....lol


Maybe you should buy another truck and mount it up. That way you can drive the one that fits the mood your in that day.


----------



## dieselss

What mood am I in today. The blk 13. Or the blk 13. Or the new blk 14.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

With or without wings


----------



## brianbrich1

I think that is what would keep me from buying the new flared mvp.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I always wished I had a different truck for each day of the week. But some of us have to live with the little bit we have.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1674548 said:


> I always wished I had a different truck for each day of the week. But some of us have to live with the little bit we have.


I got 4. 5 if you count the wifes car. How's that?


----------



## brianbrich1

On a better note paved the last two driveways for the year yesterday. Install some stone this week, PM on some equipment and call it a paving season in the books on Friday.


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1674552 said:


> I got 4. 5 if you count the wifes car. How's that?


Well if that's the case Sully and I will start counting dump trucks and service trucks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1674554 said:


> Well if that's the case Sully and I will start counting dump trucks and service trucks


The neighborhood wood love me to park a pumper truck in the driveway overnight.


----------



## road2damascus

I got 3 trucks to choose from but the total value of all three is under 10k so nothing pretty. Oh ya, One needs fixing, one I just lost the keys too so I guess that leaves me with only one to choose from. Nevermind, I cant play with the big boys.


----------



## dieselss

2 bikes, 1 hotrod, my truck, and the wifes car. Yea who likes the toys in this relationship ?? 
Pumper in the driveway,,,,,I had a 21' flatbed toe truck taking up half my side of the street they loved me for that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1674553 said:


> On a better note paved the last two driveways for the year yesterday. Install some stone this week, PM on some equipment and call it a paving season in the books on Friday.


So i guess you could say you had a real BLACK Monday.??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 5 if count what the insurance bill is!

Do do have a local price.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1674589 said:


> Got 5 if count what the insurance bill is!
> 
> Do do have a local price.


Of course he does.For us guys a couple of beers and a bucket full of WINGS....LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pssst Gotta spy photo of Pat on his way back home from KC on the Interstate


----------



## Sawboy

That's not him. No plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all.have a Gooder day


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1675263 said:


> Morning all.have a Gooder day


Good day to get equipment pressure washing before it cools down a bit.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We'll how about wiring a spreader...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who else had an awesome day? I sure did. So I bought my two main employees brand new iPhone 5's yesterday. Nice cases and extra chargers etc. Well as if today, one of the phone is at the bottom of a septic tank. Awesome!!! Oh yeah, they employee that dropped it, its his 6th phone in 3 years.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1675601 said:


> So who else had an awesome day? I sure did. So I bought my two main employees brand new iPhone 5's yesterday. Nice cases and extra chargers etc. Well as if today, one of the phone is at the bottom of a septic tank. Awesome!!! Oh yeah, they employee that dropped it, its his 6th phone in 3 years.


Sounds like he needs a key chain for his phone hahaha


----------



## dieselss

That's the best place for an I-phone Bahaha


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1675601 said:


> So who else had an awesome day? I sure did. So I bought my two main employees brand new iPhone 5's yesterday. Nice cases and extra chargers etc. Well as if today, one of the phone is at the bottom of a septic tank. Awesome!!! Oh yeah, they employee that dropped it, its his 6th phone in 3 years.


Just like the commercials. Sure is nice of you to have them on the no wait to upgrade plan. Must of wanted a different color and was trying to make it chocalate/fudge.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well he can have any color he wants now. $600 is being taken out of his check this payroll


----------



## dieselss

Ouch. Ok sorry sulli. That's a hard hit to the pocket book


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually its closer to $700. Had a nice otter box case and screen protector. So he's gonna be pissed when his check shows that deduction.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Sunday is starting to look fun


----------



## clncut

Midwest Pond;1675643 said:


> Sunday is starting to look fun


Hopefully we all get to play in the snow!


----------



## road2damascus

Bring on the snow! I am done climbing ladders! Sooo done climbing ladders on these ridiculously big homes!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1675601 said:


> So who else had an awesome day? I sure did. So I bought my two main employees brand new iPhone 5's yesterday. Nice cases and extra chargers etc. Well as if today, one of the phone is at the bottom of a septic tank. Awesome!!! Oh yeah, they employee that dropped it, its his 6th phone in 3 years.


Awesome day? You tell me?

This morning I hit my head so hard that I drew blood. I have a knot the size of goofball with a cut now. I know I need to duck in most doorways etc. now I'm just gonna start ducking everywhere. 

Than on my last load of the day, the ground was bad due the conditions. Yes, I was a little heavy (shhhhhh), and as the guys in the hole for the footing pulled me closer, I felt the whole truck slide a few feet. Towards the bottom. I had to hook up to 2 large machines that were there. One pulled east, the other pulled my rear end south. Had to change my boxers but I made it out!

Now, time for 2 or 3 twelve packs!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1675623 said:


> Well he can have any color he wants now. $600 is being taken out of his check this payroll


Ouch. Glad you never made me pay for the wrecker to come pull me out of the mud (poop) when I was unloading the pumper. What a guy!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope it doesn't on Sunday, I havent picked out my Sunday plow yet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just a over running event. Only thing we have going for us is that it could be 15:1 ratio. Might actually fluff up to 1-3? I'm not getting my hopes up. Still days away.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all cooler out but still to warm.Ryan do the right thing suck it up withe super duper pooper sucker and then make him go fish for it.He'll think twice about his phone then.Mike you need to invest in buying or renting one of those portable off road scissors lifts or small cherry picker. No need for a ladder any more.Ron you gotta quit wearing the platforms.Small wedge heel or flats then you wont bump your head...lol


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1675601 said:


> So who else had an awesome day? I sure did. So I bought my two main employees brand new iPhone 5's yesterday. Nice cases and extra chargers etc. Well as if today, one of the phone is at the bottom of a septic tank. Awesome!!! Oh yeah, they employee that dropped it, its his 6th phone in 3 years.


Forgot to say something earlier. Better be careful as I believe unless you have a written policy that he has signed or is aware of that he is responsible for damage/lose to any equipment it is illegal to deduct from his employee pay check and usually is only permitted on a final separation check. I have been know to be wrong before.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I didn't think you were ever wrong?


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1675955 said:


> I didn't think you were ever wrong?


I never think I am sometimes I'm just proven to be wrong


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well if he even says anything, there is a good chance it will be his last check.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1676031 said:


> Well if he even says anything, there is a good chance it will be his last check.


I'm tried calling him he kept talking sh!t.


----------



## zman9119

brianbrich1;1675950 said:


> Forgot to say something earlier. Better be careful as I believe unless you have a written policy that he has signed or is aware of that he is responsible for damage/lose to any equipment it is illegal to deduct from his employee pay check and usually is only permitted on a final separation check. I have been know to be wrong before.


Department of Labor requires a signed agreement before deductions from any pay check except for taxes or agreed union deductions. Does not matter what else it is.

http://www.illinois.gov/idol/FAQs/Pages/Deductions-From-Pay-FAQ.aspx#faq3


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Lifeproof Cases

then, go fishing


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1676031 said:


> Well if he even says anything, there is a good chance it will be his last check.


Where do I send my resume?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What kind of cdl u got and can u operate equipment? The main problem is this guy has 28 years of doing only septic systems. Hard to replace him but I may have to bite the bullet and let him go. Ron knows his story. He has messed up quite a bit lately.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1676152 said:


> What kind of cdl u got and can u operate equipment? The main problem is this guy has 28 years of doing only septic systems. Hard to replace him but I may have to bite the bullet and let him go. Ron knows his story. He has messed up quite a bit lately.


Oh oh oh oh pick me pick me lookin got a cdl B with tanker no haz ....lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1676152 said:


> What kind of cdl u got and can u operate equipment? The main problem is this guy has 28 years of doing only septic systems. Hard to replace him but I may have to bite the bullet and let him go. Ron knows his story. He has messed up quite a bit lately.


Something going on in his life? Close to retirement? Change in work conditions? We had to let a guy go who kept messing up recently but later found out something had happen outside of work that was messing him up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1676179 said:


> Something going on in his life? Close to retirement? Change in work conditions? We had to let a guy go who kept messing up recently but later found out something had happen outside of work that was messing him up.


Mother inlaw and wife ???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1676179 said:


> Something going on in his life? Close to retirement? Change in work conditions? We had to let a guy go who kept messing up recently but later found out something had happen outside of work that was messing him up.


YES, to all of the above. It's a long story. He has a long story. Yes, he is getting close to retirement but there is so much more to it also.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1675750 said:


> Just a over running event. Only thing we have going for us is that it could be 15:1 ratio. Might actually fluff up to 1-3? I'm not getting my hopes up. Still days away.


a nice fluffy 2" would be a great way to break in the season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1676152 said:


> What kind of cdl u got and can u operate equipment? The main problem is this guy has 28 years of doing only septic systems. Hard to replace him but I may have to bite the bullet and let him go. Ron knows his story. He has messed up quite a bit lately.


I like firing on x-mas day, it says something personal.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Normally I would disagree with that, but he pissed me off so much that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1676317 said:


> Normally I would disagree with that, but he pissed me off so much that I'm thinking about it.


I just kidding, I would wait until the holiday was past.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Went and look at a new truck today. It was purdy!!! Real purdy!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1676326 said:


> Went and look at a new truck today. It was purdy!!! Real purdy!


Me to and she is purdy..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1676436 said:


> Me to and she is purdy..


Denny

It was a busy day.... tomorrow and Saturday in the the back country on MO roofing steel building. I'm driving back Saturday night.... bring it over Sunday am before the "event"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1676436 said:


> Me to and she is purdy..


Did you do that thing we talked about? I might be around tomorrow? Let me know.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1676470 said:


> Did you do that thing we talked about? I might be around tomorrow? Let me know.


No not yet but kinda figure it out from talkin to someone but your help would be appriciated if your available


----------



## birchwood

Worked this evening on mounting this new salter on my dump truck. Got it all welded on and tomorrow should be to get it wired up. Then to start installing the plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1676481 said:


> Worked this evening on mounting this new salter on my dump truck. Got it all welded on and tomorrow should be to get it wired up. Then to start installing the plow.


Looking good, how many times did you kick those toys out of your way?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1676481 said:


> Worked this evening on mounting this new salter on my dump truck. Got it all welded on and tomorrow should be to get it wired up. Then to start installing the plow.


Nice. What truck did you buy? Is that an electric or hydro salter?


----------



## birchwood

This is a 98 topkick I bought this spring from Triton snow. The spreader is electric. My dump is a pto driven.

I wasn't really planning on turning this into a plow truck but I need to spread about 5 tons per event so a tailgate spreader was the way to go.

Saturday I found a 10' unimount for it. So it will be going on next.




Yes there is too much crap in my garage.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You interested in what we talked about? Didn't know u moved forward on that salter. Nice. You wont regret going to bulk. And your back will thank you as well.


----------



## birchwood

Yes I really think I will be doing what we talked about. I decided to go new to save the headache of something used.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok. Call me sometime in the next few days.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1676497 said:


> Ok. Call me sometime in the next few days.


Ok what ya want me to call ya..lol or I'll let pat or push call ya...somthing...LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys pretty nice outside you all have a good day.also
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND FAMILY FROM MINE...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1676611 said:


> Morning guys pretty nice outside you all have a good day.also
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND FAMILY FROM MINE...


Working outside the next two days.

Its 12F and brezzy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1676514 said:


> Ok what ya want me to call ya..lol or I'll let pat or push call ya...somthing...LOL


Crapmaster


----------



## road2damascus

Crabmaster? Sounds like you need a trip to the doctor.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1676627 said:


> Working outside the next two days.
> 
> Its 12F and brezzy


Yea might need long sleeves. Bet Ron is still wearin shorts though lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1676638 said:


> Yea might need long sleeves. Bet Ron is still wearin shorts though lol


Actually, yes. Just picked up my daughter from school, she is sick and I was wearing shorts and a t shirt. I wait all year for this weather. I love it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sunday evening/ night is looking not so good for southsiders and northwest Indy. Guys up north and espessically northwest look to have the best shot at a plowable snow. 

After next week, temps look to go up. Maybe upper 30's to low 40's to end the month. Yuck.


----------



## dieselss

No. So nothing looming south?


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1676797 said:


> Sunday evening/ night is looking not so good for southsiders and northwest Indy. Guys up north and espessically northwest look to have the best shot at a plowable snow.
> 
> After next week, temps look to go up. Maybe upper 30's to low 40's to end the month. Yuck.


Figures. Hype all week just to get set up for the let down. Hoping to salt but I think that may be pushing it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmm. Another fresh load of salt just added to the pile. Where are my fries!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ that's about all your gonna need that salt for.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sent guys free till spring today (except when it snows).


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok I know a lot of people, including me, push the limit with being late, but I just got another signed bid today. And I've gotten 4 requests for proposal in the past 2 days. And the lots are not small by any means. What's going on here?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1676959 said:


> Ok I know a lot of people, including me, push the limit with being late, but I just got another signed bid today. And I've gotten 4 requests for proposal in the past 2 days. And the lots are not small by any means. What's going on here?


Funny you say that. Just picked up another lot here in town yesterday and 2 other locations want a bid tomorrow. Crazy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

36 days to push. Plenty of time.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Fine by me after Dec would be ok .Dang its nicw out.I know it only·11degrees out but holy cow feels like -11 out with the wind.


----------



## birchwood

Does anyone have a shop on the south side that they would like to share today. Large enough to fit a top kick in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish I did.


----------



## road2damascus

Cheryl says .7"

http://www.nbcchicago.com/weather/stories/Chicago-Could-See-Snow-Sunday-234599631.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1677274 said:


> Does anyone have a shop on the south side that they would like to share today. Large enough to fit a top kick in.


I have one, but I'm in Indiana for the next 7 hours and I have two machines in the way. What you need to do?


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;1677406 said:


> cheryl says .7"
> 
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/weather/stories/chicago-could-see-snow-sunday-234599631.html


she's hot but not as hot as ginger z
yowzaaaa!!!!!!! Lets hope 1 to 3


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

She is so much hotter than Ginger Zee was. 

Winter Weather Advisory from the border north. 2-5 maybe more if the lake kicks in.

Hoping for at least a salt run from city south.


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje;1677492 said:


> she's hot but not as hot as ginger z
> yowzaaaa!!!!!!! Lets hope 1 to 3


What's ginger say for Sunday evening into Monday?

Boy, that opens up a flood gate of interesting comments!


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;1677501 said:


> What's ginger say for Sunday evening into Monday?
> 
> Boy, that opens up a flood gate of interesting comments!


Yeah like what color are her eye's I say who cares


----------



## Sawboy

SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1677518 said:


> SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW


That may be a little too much plow for that driveway. But who am I to judge.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe some lake snow tomorrow morning before our "big" event tomorrow evening?


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1677520 said:


> That may be a little too much plow for that driveway. But who am I to judge.


I get $5 for it. No insurance, no overhead, lowballer special!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1677534 said:


> I get $5 for it. No insurance, no overhead, lowballer special!


So you been paying attention to my operation huh? Fast learner.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1677534 said:


> I get $5 for it. No insurance, no overhead, lowballer special!


That's about the rate most of the meatballs out there are bidding stuff for. So your right on track. But only if that includes salt.


----------



## Sawboy

Sure have Mike. My next move is to hire a guy to crash into stuff.

Sully, that includes pre treating AND salt


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1677545 said:


> Sure have Mike. My next move is to hire a guy to crash into stuff.
> 
> Sully, that includes pre treating AND salt


I got a new guy to crash into stuff. So did you buy that plow in place of the snow blower with the cut power cord.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well the long road home begins


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1677524 said:


> Maybe some lake snow tomorrow morning before our "big" event tomorrow evening?


NW Indy?.....like lake and porter county?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1677556 said:


> NW Indy?.....like lake and porter county?


No. Cook and Lake in Illinois.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1677566 said:


> No. Cook and Lake in Illinois.


flurries???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1677606 said:


> flurries???


Let's hope not but yeah.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1677620 said:


> Let's hope not but yeah.


Fine with that. But I know lake effect or should I say its hard to get to know lake effect?

Think it was 2009/2010 I woke up to 4" which turned into 7" two hours later. Lake effect.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1677666 said:


> Fine with that. But I know lake effect or should I say its hard to get to know lake effect?
> 
> Think it was 2009/2010 I woke up to 4" which turned into 7" two hours later. Lake effect.


Yup. Gotta love it!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1677668 said:


> Yup. Gotta love it!


Took a page out of your book and wore flip flops the three times I left the house.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1677671 said:


> Took a page out of your book and wore flip flops the three times I left the house.


I just got a few looks when I went and picked up food in shorts and flip flops. I was wearing a sweatshirt tho!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1677689 said:


> I just got a few looks when I went and picked up food in shorts and flip flops. I was wearing a sweatshirt tho!


Waiting in line at walgreens, i had people looking at my feet and smiling.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1677700 said:


> Waiting in line at walgreens, i had people looking at my feet and smiling.


Ahhh, a beer run to walgreens. Hey, if your desperate then its Ok.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

nope cant snow yet.... Im not ready


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1677714 said:


> nope cant snow yet.... Im not ready


Did you mix up your brew this weekend?


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1677704 said:


> Ahhh, a beer run to walgreens. Hey, if your desperate then its Ok.


Unfortunately, much worse situation that called for a desitin run!

I wish i still drank some times. Least i could forget about my problems and responsibilities for 8-24 hours. Oh who am i kidding, some times for weeks ending up in Mexico, Vegas or California.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1677717 said:


> Did you mix up your brew this weekend?


Nope but I did get the bin filled... Just got done with holiday lighting season, it's been a beast so I haven't had much time to get the trucks ready....we're moving the tanks over this week, hopefully it warms up in the next week so I can make some...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1677739 said:


> Nope but I did get the bin filled... Just got done with holiday lighting season, it's been a beast so I haven't had much time to get the trucks ready....we're moving the tanks over this week, hopefully it warms up in the next week so I can make some...


I bought some bagged so I won't be dipping into the bin quite yet. Plus I never wired vibrator. Just got the absolutely important things done first. Let me know when you are mixing up the brew, i want to see your operation and steal your ideas (which is nothing new).


----------



## road2damascus

This hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois... Northeast illinois and northwest indiana. .day one...tonight. There is a chance that lake effect snow showers could produce a half inch to an inch of accumulation in far northeast cook county and eastern lake county illinois late tonight into early sunday. .days two through seven...sunday through friday. Snow will occur sunday afternoon into sunday evening. A minor accumulation is expected...especially north of interstate 88...where one to as much as three inches of snow are possible. The snow may transition to a period of freezing drizzle before the precipitation ends sunday night. Wind chill values could approach 15 degrees below zero in some areas monday night into early tuesday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice mike i got all warm and fuzzy .specialy the part about freezing drizzle. Just wonderful.if thats the case hope we dont a damn thing. Snow and no ice or nothing at all


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I'm saying 1"


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1677552 said:


> I got a new guy to crash into stuff. So did you buy that plow in place of the snow blower with the cut power cord.


:laughing: Yeah! I'm hoping to rip the outlet out this year! Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good morning all.just lovely seen on the weather snow with possible freezing drizzle.and ther calling for 1 inch south 3 up north...oh brother.well WELCOME to the season...


----------



## road2damascus

1" and it blows away before we get to push it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1677873 said:


> 1" and it blows away before we get to push it.


Not if it freezes first ...yuk


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It started here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One inch already?


----------



## dieselss

just looked out, saw a few flakes flying dwn south here


----------



## plow3232

any body has a straight western plow controller for sale. I already checked crageslist


----------



## road2damascus

plow3232;1677982 said:


> any body has a straight western plow controller for sale. I already checked crageslist


I got a extra joystick style in highland park, il.

Now in grayslake. Pavement covered, light dusting. Flurry still coming down.


----------



## plow3232

road2damascus;1677990 said:


> I got a extra joystick style in highland park, il.
> 
> Now in grayslake. Pavement covered, light dusting. Flurry still coming down.


Thanks, looking for handheld, got my controller working so I should be fine if we get snow.


----------



## Mark13

Pavement covered here west of Woodstock.


----------



## affekonig

I have a handheld in Lisle if it turns out you need one.


----------



## leeddog65

Does anybody rebuild hand helds anymore? If so where?

I need a spare


----------



## 01PStroke

Sticking to pavement in Orland


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just about over for city and south. At least we'll get a salt run!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1678075 said:


> Sticking to pavement in Orland


I see you!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1678091 said:


> I see you!


Your takedown lights were on!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ oops, thanks.


----------



## 01PStroke

Yeah lol.. Hamco caught my lady playing with mine when she borrowed the truck last night


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1678112 said:


> Yeah lol.. Hamco caught my lady playing with mine when she borrowed the truck last night


Yea that sounds weird.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so just got the call... put on standby for the early am. i didnt think we were going to get that much....
now i have to go to the shop and hook it all up...


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1678149 said:


> Yea that sounds weird.


Just a bit


----------



## plow3232

I'm gonna say 1/2 if we're lucky when it ends, around o'hare. salt run it is


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt down now to go cut down the Xmas tree


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st of three events this week......


----------



## Sawboy

Three?! YEAH!!!


----------



## snowish10

I guess its time to bring the plow home tomorrow.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1678228 said:


> 1st of three events this week......


Anything good? I don't mind throwing salt but I would love to take the plow out soon!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I would like to say thank you Pat,Ron for all of your help..for when it was needed.Could not have done it with out ya you guys are the best....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anytime buddy!


Plows are on, subs are ready. This second wave might give me my one inch triggers!


----------



## resilient63

Any idea how much snow is down in Bloomingdale and Glendale Hts ?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got a salter problem. Western 1000. Power at the controller. Disc spins freely all connections cleaned. Flashing the red jamb light but no jambs. Any one ever have this problem?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

resilient63;1678329 said:


> Any idea how much snow is down in Bloomingdale and Glendale Hts ?


Seen on the local they had 2-2 1/2


----------



## resilient63

DIRISHMAN;1678411 said:


> Seen on the local they had 2-2 1/2


Thank You .....


----------



## giggity

resilient63;1678426 said:


> Thank You .....


Im in Carol Stream, its approaching 3 inches, and still snowing good


----------



## leeddog65

Hope that wide out gets some work


----------



## giggity

Anyone have any thoughts as to whether or not the blob of snow out over Iowa will make it here? Trying to decide whether to go or not...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Full plow.....


----------



## Sawboy

Waiting on my shoveler, then I'm out the door! LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!


----------



## condo plow

Went out pre salted today looks like I didn't even do anything.....anybody got the totals so far for midway airport


----------



## tls22

condo plow;1678593 said:


> Went out pre salted today looks like I didn't even do anything.....anybody got the totals so far for midway airport


2.2 at midway


----------



## snowish10

Have fun everyone, first plowable of the season and im stuck at home


----------



## condo plow

tls22;1678610 said:


> 2.2 at midway


Thank you where did you get this from I need it for billing


----------



## tls22

condo plow;1678615 said:


> Thank you where did you get this from I need it for billing


as of 9pm cst

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=lsr_summary


----------



## condo plow

tls22;1678617 said:


> as of 9pm cst
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=lsr_summary


Once again thank you....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Slick under foot everyone be safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everybody home sleeping already


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nope. I have about 6 to 8 hours to go.

My phone is acting up. Call if you need me. Text message don't work? Hope phone does makes the night.

I guessed first or second week if December. What do I win?


----------



## dieselss

Nice little run there.


----------



## Sawboy

Sawboy;1678590 said:


> Waiting on my shoveler, then I'm out the door! LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!


Still waiting on shoveler. ******.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good night all


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1678812 said:


> Good night all


I can't wait to say that. 2 more hours. +\-.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1678881 said:


> I can't wait to say that. 2 more hours. +\-.


9 for me lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Almost 5 at the border.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Inch or two Wednesday am

4/6 maybe Saturday?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1678998 said:


> Inch or two Wednesday am
> 
> 4/6 maybe Saturday?


Fun times right thurr


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yeah....just got woke up, may have to head to Denver this afternoon too. I hope I'm reading this right.....lol


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1679006 said:


> Yeah....just got woke up, may have to head to Denver this afternoon too. I hope I'm reading this right.....lol


I can't wait to sleep. Been up since 10 yesterday. Damn day jobs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1678998 said:


> Inch or two Wednesday am
> 
> 4/6 maybe Saturday?


I was just about to post about this before nap time.

Time will!


----------



## mikeplowman

000
nous43 klot 091622
pnslot

pnslot
ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-
010-011-019-102300-

public information statement
national weather service chicago il
1022 am cst mon dec 09 2013

...morning snowfall roundup...

The following are snow amounts for the previous 24-hours.
Observations are usually taken at 7 am.

24-hour snowfall amounts for monday(12/09/13)...


Northern illinois snow
location (county): Fall(inches)

spring grove 2n (mchenry).....................4.6
volo 1s (lake)................................4.5
fox lake 2se (lake)...........................4.5
winthrop harbor 1ssw (lake)...................4.4
bull valley 2wnw (mchenry)....................4.4
beach park 1w (lake)..........................4.3
lake villa 1ssw (lake)........................4.3
fox lake hills 1nw (lake).....................4.3
highwood 1s (lake)............................4.1
harvard (mchenry).............................4.0
gurnee 2ne (lake).............................4.0
gurnee 2w (lake)..............................4.0
algonquin 1n (mchenry)........................4.0
cary 2ne (mchenry)............................3.9
wonder lake 1wnw (mchenry)....................3.9
cary (mchenry)................................3.9
hoffman estates 5w (cook).....................3.8
st. Charles 6nw (kane)........................3.8
lake bluff 1w (lake)..........................3.8
algonquin 2w (mchenry)........................3.8
genoa (de kalb)...............................3.7
marengo (mchenry).............................3.7
elgin 2w (kane)...............................3.6
botanic gardens (cook)........................3.5
hebron (mchenry)..............................3.5
schaumburg 3wsw (cook)........................3.5
harwood heights 2nne (cook)...................3.5
lincolnwood 2e (cook).........................3.5
elgin 1wsw (kane).............................3.5
lily lake 2e (kane)...........................3.5
st. Charles (kane)............................3.5
lakemoor 2se (lake)...........................3.5
woodstock 2wsw (mchenry)......................3.5
mundelein (lake)..............................3.5
st charles (kane).............................3.5
woodstock 5nw (mchenry).......................3.5
barrington (lake).............................3.4
lincolnshire 1n (lake)........................3.4
buffalo grove 2n (lake).......................3.3
schaumburg 2e (cook).........................3.2
elk grove village 1ese (cook).................3.2
elk grove village 2wsw (cook).................3.2
dixon 3nnw (lee)..............................3.2
rockford 3ne (winnebago)......................3.2
inverness 2s (cook)...........................3.1
ohare (cook)..................................3.1
st charles 7nw (kane).........................3.1
aurora (kane).................................3.0
elburn (kane).................................3.0
elgin (kane)..................................3.0
oak park 1nne (cook)..........................3.0
roselle 1ese (du page)........................3.0
geneva 2wsw (kane)............................3.0
geneva 1ssw (kane)............................3.0
pingree grove 1nw (kane)......................3.0
elburn (kane).................................3.0
riverwoods (lake).............................3.0
rockford 2ene (winnebago).....................3.0
joliet lock/dam (will)........................3.0
lake zurich (lake)............................3.0
mchenry (mchenry).............................3.0
oak brook (du page)...........................3.0
rockford (winnebago)..........................3.0
belvidere (boone).............................2.9
park ridge (cook).............................2.9
la grange park 1ssw (cook)....................2.9
carol stream (du page)........................2.9
batavia 2wnw (kane)...........................2.9
oak park 2s (cook)............................2.8
malta (de kalb)...............................2.8
elmhurst 1ese (du page).......................2.8
byron 3n (ogle)...............................2.8
winfield (du page)............................2.8
batavia (kane)................................2.7
de kalb (de kalb).............................2.7
batavia 1wnw (kane)...........................2.7
roscoe 2ese (winnebago).......................2.7
rockford 1nw (winnebago)......................2.7
roscoe 2se (winnebago)........................2.7
elgin (kane)..................................2.6
arlington heights 2nnw (cook).................2.6
elmhurst (du page)............................2.6
yorkville 1w (kendall)........................2.6
elgin 1s (kane)...............................2.6
rockton 1ese (winnebago)......................2.6
orland hills 1se (cook).......................2.5
streamwood (cook).............................2.5
westmont 1sse (du page).......................2.5
lisle 1se (du page)...........................2.5
north aurora 2ne (kane).......................2.5
elburn 3nne (kane)............................2.5
lisle morton arb (du page)....................2.5
polo (ogle)...................................2.4
capron (boone)................................2.3
downers grove 2se (du page)...................2.3
montgomery 1sse (kendall).....................2.3
midway coop (cook)............................2.3
shabbona (de kalb)............................2.3
countryside 1nne (cook).......................2.2
burr ridge 2sw (du page)......................2.2
oswego 5sse (kendall).........................2.2
westmont (du page)............................2.2
steward (lee).................................2.1
chicago 6ese (cook)...........................2.0
chicago ridge (cook)..........................2.0
aurora 4se (du page)..........................2.0
glen ellyn 2sse (du page).....................2.0
bartlett 1sse (du page).......................2.0
yorkville 1ne (kendall).......................2.0
ashton (lee)..................................2.0
dixon 2sw (lee)...............................2.0
ottawa 1nw (la salle).........................2.0
paw paw (lee).................................2.0
park forest (cook)............................2.0
rochelle (ogle)...............................2.0
cortland (de kalb)............................1.9
bolingbrook 3ne (du page).....................1.9
willow springs (cook).........................1.9
palos park 1sw (cook).........................1.8
plainfield 5sw (kendall)......................1.8
lockport 1se (will)...........................1.8
plainfield (will).............................1.8
worth (cook)..................................1.7
la salle (la salle)...........................1.7
homer glen 4wnw (will)........................1.7
orland park 5wnw (will).......................1.7
mendota (la salle)............................1.7
amboy (lee)...................................1.6
ottawa 2n (la salle)..........................1.6
mokena 1w (will)..............................1.6
new lenox 3e (will)...........................1.6
joliet 2n (will)..............................1.6
oak lawn (cook)...............................1.5
aurora 4se (du page)..........................1.5
mazon 0.5ene (grundy).........................1.5
marseilles 6wnw (la salle)....................1.5
crete 3e (will)...............................1.5
new lenox 2se (will)..........................1.5
plainfield 1sw (will).........................1.5
wilmington 3se (will).........................1.5
romeoville (will).............................1.5
monee (will)..................................1.5
morris (grundy)...............................1.5
minooka (grundy)..............................1.4
sheridan (la salle)...........................1.4
marseilles 3nw (la salle).....................1.4
mendota 2se (la salle)........................1.4
homer glen 1ene (will)........................1.4
manhattan 5ene (will).........................1.4
manhattan (will)..............................1.4
yorkville 2se (kendall).......................1.4
coal city 4nnw (grundy).......................1.3
carbon hill 3.1n (grundy).....................1.3
streator 1wsw (la salle)......................1.3
peotone (will)................................1.3
peotone (will)................................1.3
streator 4ene (la salle)......................1.2
peotone (will)................................1.2
bourbonnais (kankakee)........................1.1
dwight (livingston)...........................1.0
morris 6ese (grundy)..........................1.0
ottawa (la salle).............................1.0
paxton (ford).................................1.0
bonfield 4wsw (kankakee)......................0.9
kankakee 3se (kankakee).......................0.9
braceville (grundy)...........................0.8
bourbonnais 2nne (kankakee)...................0.8
st anne (kankakee)............................0.8
fairbury (livingston).........................0.5
chatsworth (livingston).......................0.5
milford (iroquois)............................0.5
watseka (iroquois)............................0.1


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks nice outside.


----------



## plow3232

affekonig;1678021 said:


> I have a handheld in Lisle if it turns out you need one.


pm me so i can give you my number


----------



## road2damascus

Ok, i erased my Rant.


----------



## snowish10

Is it supposed to snow again tonight??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1679102 said:


> Ok, i erased my Rant.


replay replay


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1679102 said:


> Ok, i erased my Rant.


Breathe buddy. Breathe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2/4 Wed..... yea buddy


----------



## NorthernSvc's

sounds juicy... come on can't tease us like this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Traffic will suck in AM.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1679184 said:


> 2/4 Wed..... yea buddy


Overnight tomorrow? Driving to Elkhart Indiana now for meeting tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1679185 said:


> sounds juicy... come on can't tease us like this


favoring sothside at this point



erkoehler;1679220 said:


> Overnight tomorrow? Driving to Elkhart Indiana now for meeting tomorrow.


Wed early am hours at this point

the Sat event, is promising but the temps have me concern a small bit


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, Wednesday morning rush hour looks to really s&@k. I'd say 1-3 area wide. It's gonna be at the worst time in the morning. Yuck.

Saturday, 4 plus? Could be a real nice week around here!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1679257 said:


> Yes, Wednesday morning rush hour looks to really s&@k. I'd say 1-3 area wide. It's gonna be at the worst time in the morning. Yuck.
> 
> Saturday, 4 PLUS? Could be a real nice week around here!


just helping ya out


----------



## dieselss

Favoring the south for a change.....nice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1679260 said:


> just helping ya out


Mmmmmmmm coffee!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tomorrow this time looks interesting. 

Winter Weather Advisory area wide. Heaviest snow between 5-8am. Yuck.

It sure do feel like winter out here now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1679674 said:


> Tomorrow this time looks interesting.
> 
> Winter Weather Advisory area wide. Heaviest snow between 5-8am. Yuck.
> 
> It sure do feel like winter out here now!


Wed is red plow day....

Sat is SS plow day....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Saturdays..... is the perfect track if you snow.


----------



## concreteguy

Mikeplowman, on the NOAA site, how do you navigate to that info. I've had that up before and I can't seem to be able to get to that info on the snow totals for my area
Thanks, Tom


----------



## plow3232

any one has a hand held controller?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

plow3232;1679744 said:


> any one has a hand held controller?


Be kinda nice if we knew what kind of plow set up you got..hmm


----------



## plow3232

DIRISHMAN;1679757 said:


> Be kinda nice if we knew what kind of plow set up you got..hmm


my bad, straight western plow.


----------



## 01PStroke

Snowing in Schaumburg


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1679686 said:


> Wed is red plow day....
> 
> Sat is SS plow day....


Nice.so what plow is for the rest of the week ...Poly, Colored, Powder Coated ..just askin...


----------



## ERW

plow3232;1679744 said:


> any one has a hand held controller?


I got a 4 pin Vplow controller...should work on a straight blade 4pin $175


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salting this am. 1-3 tonight and looks like some work Fri night/Sat am.
Winter finally came on time this year!


----------



## plow3232

ERW;1679816 said:


> I got a 4 pin Vplow controller...should work on a straight blade 4pin $175


whats your location? and number? I can't pm you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERW;1679816 said:


> I got a 4 pin Vplow controller...should work on a straight blade 4pin $175


Ta Dut dah dah its Captian ???? Ill leave you fill in the blank..lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

both events are favoring the south side for the higher accumulations. the Saturday one is still way out there. still looking really good. it should be a similar track to the blizzard Of 2010. maybe a smaller events following it on Monday


----------



## ERW

duct tape! lol


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

1olddogtwo;1679686 said:


> Wed is red plow day....
> 
> Sat is SS plow day....


lol

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1679960 said:


> both events are favoring the south side for the higher accumulations. the Saturday one is still way out there. still looking really good. it should be a similar track to the blizzard Of 2010. maybe a smaller events following it on Monday


Blizzard? Ruh roh


----------



## sikplow

Anyone know the timing of this evening/morning event? Hopefully it hits before rush hour


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ going to hit with the moderate snow rates right at rush hour. Yuck.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1679960 said:


> both events are favoring the south side for the higher accumulations. the Saturday one is still way out there. still looking really good. it should be a similar track to the blizzard Of 2010. maybe a smaller events following it on Monday


I heard skilling had our area for .9". I'm hoping its higher than that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pic help out?


----------



## snowish10

how much is the dark blue?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1680075 said:


> I heard skilling had our area for .9". I'm hoping its higher than that!


WWA just extend east covering all the way to MI along the lake.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1680081 said:


> how much is the dark blue?


Two to four,


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1680083 said:


> WWA just extend east covering all the way to MI along the lake.


Thanks for the info. Makes me feel better!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

About that much :laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

Getting COLD now. Tomorrow's supposed to be worse. Possible -10 ambient. Ya really think it's gonna snow tonight when it's this cold?


----------



## resilient63

The advisory is for Lake and McHenry counties. Anyone hear about accumulations in in Dupage and Kane ??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1680236 said:


> Getting COLD now. Tomorrow's supposed to be worse. Possible -10 ambient. Ya really think it's gonna snow tonight when it's this cold?


Why wouldn't it? The snow will be little and fluffy. Saturday will be wet and heavy cause it will be warmer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

resilient63;1680296 said:


> The advisory is for Lake and McHenry counties. Anyone hear about accumulations in in Dupage and Kane ??


The WWA is mainly up cause of timing and traffic. I'm going with 2 to 3 to the west and 3-4 south. The snow ratio will be high. Some will see half dollar or bigger flakes.


----------



## sikplow

Any idea how many inches expected up in the northern (northshore) cook county area?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1680236 said:


> Getting COLD now. Tomorrow's supposed to be worse. Possible -10 ambient. Ya really think it's gonna snow tonight when it's this cold?


That is a false rumor that it can't snow when it is cold. This year I know in Minnesota it was 15-20 below and they received 2-4 inches that night. I'm sure it has been a lot colder than that and still snowed. Like Pat said, this is going to be very light and fluffy. Little weight in the bed and 2 wheel is all we'll need!


----------



## road2damascus

sikplow;1680304 said:


> Any idea how many inches expected up in the northern (northshore) cook county area?


Hey. Another northshore guy. What suburbs you cover? Welcome. This guy i talked to, said we would get two inches up here. He is pretty good at guessing weather. So much so that i may not call him a guesser.


----------



## sikplow

I cover Wilmette, Winnetka, Glencoe, Kenilworth and evanston. But I do some homes in the Niles and Morton Grove area also. What areas do you cover? And thanks for the reply


----------



## road2damascus

sikplow;1680451 said:


> I cover Wilmette, Winnetka, Glencoe, Kenilworth and evanston. But I do some homes in the Niles and Morton Grove area also. What areas do you cover? And thanks for the reply


Northfield, northbrook, glenview mostly. Weather channel says 1-3" for winnetka


----------



## MR. Elite

Is any1 on here interested in a less than 2 season old Meyer 750 spreader with vibrator and all controls and wiring..?? I really think Im done salting… Jus don't want to deal with it personally anymore.. The unit is in great shape and includes everything! 
I kinda wanna sell it fast so I don't change my mind..!? So any1 who is interested, plz let me kno..


----------



## NorthernSvc's

finally... done with holiday lighting!!! now i can start playing - Bring on the snow... except Friday night I got a Christmas party...so if we could just push any b words back until at least noon on Saturday when I wont be drink anymore that would be great...


----------



## Sawboy

MR. Elite;1680469 said:


> Is any1 on here interested in a less than 2 season old Meyer 750 spreader with vibrator and all controls and wiring..?? I really think Im done salting… Jus don't want to deal with it personally anymore.. The unit is in great shape and includes everything!
> I kinda wanna sell it fast so I don't change my mind..!? So any1 who is interested, plz let me kno..


.....Price?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe north shift?....trying to get home to see tommy


----------



## Bird21

Tommy on now
Gonna be a mess tomorrow with traffic
Putting all the guys out at 3am. 

Cold Cold out there


----------



## road2damascus

. Winter Weather Advisory remains in effect until 10 am CSTWednesday...
** timing... snow will spread east across the advisory area*between midnight and 3 am... peaking in intensity over north*central Illinois between 2 and 6 am CST... and over the Chicago*area between 4 and 8 am CST.**

Accumulation... storm total snow accumulation 2 to 4 inches.* Main impact... the snowfall overnight and the continued snowfallin the morning will likely result in treacherous travelingconditions for the Wednesday morning rush hour... with snowfallrates of one half to one inch per hour possible with the mostintense snow.*

Other impacts... very cold temperatures will make regular non-*treated Road salt less effective... with cold temperatures*resulting in snow immediately accumulating on roadways.

*Precautionary/preparedness actions...*A Winter Weather Advisory means that snow will cause traveldifficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads... limitedvisibilities... and very difficult travel conditions.


----------



## mikeplowman

concreteguy;1679719 said:


> Mikeplowman, on the NOAA site, how do you navigate to that info. I've had that up before and I can't seem to be able to get to that info on the snow totals for my area
> Thanks, Tom


@ Concreteguy- i just always google "snow totals" and look for www.nws.noaa.gov/view. I look for totals right after done plowing so they are fresh. Sometimes i must wait a few hours to find a town near mine for correct total


----------



## mikeplowman

MR. Elite;1680469 said:


> Is any1 on here interested in a less than 2 season old Meyer 750 spreader with vibrator and all controls and wiring..?? I really think Im done salting… Jus don't want to deal with it personally anymore.. The unit is in great shape and includes everything!
> I kinda wanna sell it fast so I don't change my mind..!? So any1 who is interested, plz let me kno..


price???????


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1680534 said:


> .....Price?





mikeplowman;1680573 said:


> price???????


Sorry… To b honest, Im not sure wat there worth?? Ive been searching, reading and pondering.. But I can't really pinpoint a good #. 
But if U have a reasonable offer in mind, feel free to call me at 630-546-0545 n we can talk about it n I can shoot U over some pics!!!! 
I dont wanna ask 2much, and don't wanna loose 2much. But some of the guys on here kno me, n kno that Im an easy join guy price wise.. especially when I wanna get rid of something…….!!! LOL


----------



## Sawboy

Well if ya come up with an asking price, shoot me a pm.


----------



## d&r

Sawboy;1680605 said:


> Well if ya come up with an asking price, shoot me a pm.


Well here is a starting point for ya.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/pts/4236539295.html


----------



## MR. Elite

d&r;1680611 said:


> Well here is a starting point for ya.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/pts/4236539295.html


Ya kno… I saw that n I will deff b LOWER than that!!!! 
But I did 4get.. Mine also will come with the vibrator!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys have a spare western controller that I can use for this storm. Mine broke today


----------



## clncut

Tommy sounded like Saturdays storm may be staying south???? Tommie's model showed the snow in our area around 9 and brant miller showed around 4. I hope brants right or we may be falling short again


----------



## brianbrich1

Not sure why iam up already but looking at radar is this thing starved for moisture? As it gets close to the city it falls apart?


----------



## road2damascus

Light light dusting highland park


----------



## brianbrich1

Anything that was not treated with salt has a "film" on it. I can't even call it a dusting. Treated areas are fine as of now


----------



## road2damascus

Wgn changed their online forecast to light snow with no mention of accumulation. 

Winter weather advisory is unchanged as of 3:15am. 

To me, radar looks thinly sliced swiss cheese that breaks apart when the wind blows. But i went to school for auto mechanics not meteorology


----------



## Meezer

So far this things a big dud


----------



## erkoehler

Sitting on a lot in glenview, it was salted before snow began and it is just starting to get a white film to the pavement.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1/2" on ground on south side. Hopefully it kicks in a bit soon. Otherwise a full salt run.


----------



## snowguys

Very little dusting on the north side


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Right on time! Northsiders are about done, another hour or less. Southsiders it will maybe pick up a little and snow for a couple more hours.

Like Sully said, a good half down here. I think we will still get 1-2.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another disappointing event. I have care to look at anything besides the window......wasn't feeling for the far north anyways


----------



## dieselss

Be same out there. Drive time snow ......no one can drive


----------



## 1olddogtwo

starting to plow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Me too!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

have over an inch and a half here in lockport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

building quick now....push I was referring to breakfast after the event...well have sully buy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lloking good pat now get back to work.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

oh we'll get a push out of this storm.... easy.... 
sure hope this is a sign of a good winter... god know's we have needed it:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1680753 said:


> Lloking good pat now get back to work.


Lunch time......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Waiting for tommy, doesnt look as good for Friday as it did yesterday. Still a good shot of 4 plus for southside, not so much for northside.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I love customers! Especially ones that call my office!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1681061 said:


> I love customers! Especially ones that call my office!


Did you plow him?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Plow and salted. Wasn't even an inch of snow. Oh well. New contract is in the mail today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I can find you anymore pain in the asses, I will.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Overall I think we had two inches along 80


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1681108 said:


> If I can find you anymore pain in the asses, I will.


Much appreciated.


----------



## clncut

We had .5- and inch. Snowin hard now, must be in a LE band.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to AZ next week, big storm for sure


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1681061 said:


> I love customers! Especially ones that call my office!


I'm sooooo glad I gave that one to you. You were nice to stay in your truck. I think I would have went there and, well it wouldn't have been good for him.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1681279 said:


> I'm sooooo glad I gave that one to you. You were nice to stay in your truck. I think I would have went there and, well it wouldn't have been good for him.


Ok. What's the story. I'm bettin its gunna be a good one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't believe what happened...... LOL

I don't know what to say about Friday and the rest of the next 7 days. Somethings are consisted while other factors are contradicting each other. The Friday event will be coming out the southwest and favoring the southside. NWS is suggesting 5/6 for south, a few up north. The crap I look at says similar, news says less overall a lot less


Looks like two clippers early next week favoring northside,and cold ,other models say it will be warmer and dry.....time will tell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know one thing for sure, it going to cold at midnight while doing clean ups.....feel sorry for the sidewalk crews.


----------



## Sawboy

Where can I get the clip that the western handheld slides into? Online preferably so I don't have to bother driving for a little bitty part. It's #66 in this diagram

http://parts.westernplows.com/poster.asp


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Made sure my sidewalk crews cleaned them up real good today. That way we just have to touch up some spots and drop some slicer!


----------



## Sawboy

Well, the link goes to the main page. Darn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1681387 said:


> Where can I get the clip that the western handheld slides into? Online preferably so I don't have to bother driving for a little bitty part. It's #66 in this diagram
> 
> http://parts.westernplows.com/poster.asp


I have one or two in my garage, 500.00 and its all yours. J/K


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just hang it over the shifter like I do. I'd probably break that clip in the first ten minutes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1681389 said:


> Made sure my sidewalk crews cleaned them up real good today. That way we just have to touch up some spots and drop some slicer!


We have a few excellent working crews this year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1681399 said:


> Just hang it over the shifter like I do. I'd probably break that clip in the first ten minutes


Mine tucks between seat and conlse. I swear ford was thinking ahead after the 08's.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1681328 said:


> I know one thing for sure, it going to cold at midnight while doing clean ups.....feel sorry for the sidewalk crews.


We will be out there tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1681403 said:


> We will be out there tonight. Looking forward to it.


Sorry about that 2 inch, I'm really disappointed in that event.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1681406 said:


> Sorry about that 2 inch, I'm really disappointed in that event.


Haha thought I was the only one tellin the ladies that


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1681403 said:


> We will be out there tonight. Looking forward to it.


What you goin out for? Salt?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1681412 said:


> What you goin out for? Salt?


What's up nickels!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1681406 said:


> Sorry about that 2 inch, I'm really disappointed in that event.


Not your fault. You dont control the weather. Noaa was still saying 2-4 at 3am.


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1681412 said:


> What you goin out for? Salt?


The two lots wanted me to wait till after business hours to do em.


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1681412 said:


> What you goin out for? Salt?


You want to come out and play?


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1681425 said:


> The two lots wanted me to wait till after business hours to do em.


Do em? We got no snow


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1681402 said:


> Mine tucks between seat and conlse. I swear ford was thinking ahead after the 08's.


Mine sits between my seat and the center seat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1681456 said:


> Mine sits between my seat and the center seat


Mine sits on my ?????..


----------



## Abe568

Where do you northern illinois guys get your western plows installed at? Need to get a western truck side installation done on my truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Abe568;1681554 said:


> Where do you northern illinois guys get your western plows installed at? Need to get a western truck side installation done on my truck.


Where u at?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron, tells about the run in with the law dogs!


----------



## Abe568

Crystal lake Woodstock area


----------



## Abe568

R A Adams quoted me but they seem very expensive and wasn't much help to me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I done my own plus a few for guys on PS.

check here for northside help

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148453&page=5


----------



## 4wydnr

Abe568;1681619 said:


> R A Adams quoted me but they seem very expensive and wasn't much help to me.


That's a perfect description of Adams.

I bought a two good friends pizza and we put my Boss mount on in the garage.


----------



## Bird21

Abe568;1681554 said:


> Where do you northern illinois guys get your western plows installed at? Need to get a western truck side installation done on my truck.


Master Hitch
Palatine on route 14
847-358-7700

They are a Boss dealer but install and service Western as well

Good people to deal with


----------



## NorthernSvc's

advance engine in wheeling


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dress warm around the 20-22th









its going to be fifty below!


----------



## plow3232

U gotta be kidding me old dog?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

truck says -2 degrees


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plow3232;1681797 said:


> U gotta be kidding me old dog?


I'm sure it won't be but if it is I'll be in Florida or Hawaii or Cancun


----------



## snowish10

olddog what your thoughts one friday nights storm?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

highest accumulation south of Interstate 80


----------



## 1olddogtwo

let's put it this way a 50 mile swing will make or break it


----------



## snowish10

How much you think for around me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if it held through it would be 3 inches today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

all depends how packed the isobars are....Always wanted to say that


----------



## snowish10

whats the best website to watch the weather radar you think?


----------



## Mark13

Abe568;1681615 said:


> Crystal lake Woodstock area


No one good comes from that area. It's a rough crowd.



4wydnr;1681629 said:


> That's a perfect description of Adams.
> 
> I bought a two good friends pizza and we put my Boss mount on in the garage.


I want pizza!

Did you find tires yet?


----------



## Sawboy

Oh yeah. Was cold out tonight for sure!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

-4 and both fuel guns are froze, forgot my torch


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got one. Actually just bought new one the other day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

new Torch or gun


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Mark13;1681843 said:


> No one good comes from that area. It's a rough crowd.


Hey now! Calm down there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Torch. But have a nozzle at my shop also. Just not new.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How much more you got?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat if the fuel hose is long enough just stick the gun in the tail pipe for awhile


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;1681839 said:


> all depends how packed the isobars are....Always wanted to say that


Tom Skilling wanna be


----------



## road2damascus

Speaking of skilling, wintery cocktail anyone?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sure bring me some ice and I will pour my Crown Royal on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;1682082 said:


> Tom Skilling wanna be


He and Ron are far from being wanna be FYI pat called the blizzard we had back in 2010 weeks before the locals even said something on the Tele


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1682132 said:


> He and Ron are far from being wanna be FYI pat called the blizzard we had back in 2010 weeks before the locals even said something on the Tele


Easy killer, its on my bucket list to have a app game named after me!

Come north


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hoping for some rare lake effect here at the border.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wouldnt mind some my self.....looks nice out there! It was Really kool out last night, I almost had to close my window. Had some jelln going on with skids.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1682053 said:


> Pat if the fuel hose is long enough just stick the gun in the tail pipe for awhile


I was pumping out so much exhaust, I couldn't see the mirros when backing up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My Duramax hasn't smoked that much in a long while. Same thing with me. Was a PITA trying to back up with all the smoke. It was a tad chilly out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love 2 inch snow during the day, its like getting two events. I had a total of 16 hours.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Driving in rush hour is also fun. Put 185 miles on the truck during that storm. Geez. New Lenox, Joliet, Romeoville, to North side of Midway, Burbank, Oak Lawn, Alsip(fun times there), Bridgeview, Orland park, frankfort.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1682208 said:


> I love 2 inch snow during the day, its like getting two events. I had a total of 16 hours.


About 24 hours out now and I'm sticking with the amounts I told you Wednesday morning.


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1682532 said:


> About 24 hours out now and I'm sticking with the amounts I told you Wednesday morning.


Which were ??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Somewhere in the 1"-10" range. Give or take.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1682539 said:


> Somewhere in the 1"-10" range. Give or take.


Id say 0-10" just to be safe


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1682592 said:


> Id say 0-10" just to be safe


C'MON 11" :bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1682537 said:


> Which were ??


First off, the Advisory has made it way all way north and now includes Will county.

My "guess" Tuesday morning to Pat was 2-4. That was for basically for the city and south to about I-80. I'm sticking with that BUT I think 3-5 might be a much GOODER guess.


----------



## Mark13

elitelawnteam1;1681885 said:


> Hey now! Calm down there.


You're further East.


----------



## 4wydnr

Mark13;1681843 said:


> No one good comes from that area. It's a rough crowd.
> 
> I want pizza!
> 
> Did you find tires yet?


Yes, now I just need a tire machine and time. I'll be the last guy around sporting newish Firestone Steeltex tires on a Super Duty.

As for the pizza I'll let you know if I ever swap trucks. Or just order some Rosa's and stop by.


----------



## MR. Elite

I just found a brand new quadrant assembly for a wideout in the stockroom of my shop the other day..? Its brand new never been mounted if any1 needs it, or wants 2 have a spare for cheap??


----------



## Mark13

4wydnr;1682790 said:


> Yes, now I just need a tire machine and time. I'll be the last guy around sporting newish Firestone Steeltex tires on a Super Duty.
> 
> As for the pizza I'll let you know if I ever swap trucks. Or just order some Rosa's and stop by.


That's a pretty good offer to have some good eats. I may have to do that.

I can ask Jason tomorrow if we could use his tire machine.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1682836 said:


> I just found a brand new quadrant assembly for a wideout in the stockroom of my shop the other day..? Its brand new never been mounted if any1 needs it, or wants 2 have a spare for cheap??


How much you want?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1681673 said:


> dress warm around the 20-22th
> 
> View attachment 130304
> 
> 
> its going to be fifty below!


this is so going to wreck havoc on all my trucks...


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1682871 said:


> How much you want?


IDK? Western got $400 from me, Maybe $200 and I can meet U a lil closer to me..? Whats ur offerings sir?


----------



## brianbrich1

3-6 for south side starting this evening through tomorrow night..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just woke up and was like WTF...MY are my boots on my feet, what time is it! The I remember anything in life was I was eating dinner. Wow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1682951 said:


> 3-6 for south side starting this evening through tomorrow night..


A slight left/north would be gooder.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1682953 said:


> A slight left/north would be gooder.


Nice... could go for a decent snow for a saturday. Seems like it will have a long duration period to accumulate. ..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next weekend looks VERY interesting.

The fantasy models had 25+ yesterday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like to see that I'm not the only one awake!


----------



## dieselss

Anything look good for Sunday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1682960 said:


> I like to see that I'm not the only one awake!


1st wave 20th-21








2nd wave 22nd-23








Both favoring southside


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1682960 said:


> I like to see that I'm not the only one awake!


4/4:30 if I want to be or not....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1682961 said:


> Anything look good for Sunday?


Appears north


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, now that's a white Christmas!

I'm up at 430 but I could have slept till 530-6 today!


----------



## dieselss

Thanks....


----------



## condo plow

Good morning everyone hopefully everyone will have a safe night....here's a joke I found on Craigsl***t 

Need someone for snow removal (West Suburbs )
Hello, 

we are a snow plowing company looking for some one who can work right now plowing a couple properties. You will need to have you own truck w/plow. You will be making $25/hr. We are in need of someone ASAP, so if you feel that you are qualified for the job, please do not delayed in contacting us. Please reply with make and model of truck, type of plow, years of snow plowing experience and contact number. Thank you
Location: West Suburbs
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
Compensation: $25/hr
Posting ID: 4235319385 Posted: 4 days ago Updated: about 13 hours ago email to a friend :laughing::laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Haha. I got employees in my equipment that get that and then some. I even have a laborer close to that. (Drive there own vehickes to sites) they are worth every penny for the most part.


----------



## ultimate plow

Our sidewalk guys make that an hour. Hey mayby hes looking for jesus or jose.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1683030 said:


> Our sidewalk guys make that an hour. Hey mayby hes looking for jesus or jose.


Lol.......


----------



## dieselss

They named this storm Electra?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who named it, Ron?


----------



## dieselss

Got an email from cpw and there it was. Odd


----------



## condo plow

I saw it on wgn and weather channel


----------



## 1olddogtwo

not looking so good north


----------



## snowish10

..................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1683105 said:


> ..................


..................agreed!


----------



## snowish10

You think theres any chance by the time it gets here itll go more north???


----------



## Meezer

condo plow;1682991 said:


> Good morning everyone hopefully everyone will have a safe night....here's a joke I found on Craigsl***t
> 
> Need someone for snow removal (West Suburbs )
> Hello,
> 
> we are a snow plowing company looking for some one who can work right now plowing a couple properties. You will need to have you own truck w/plow. You will be making $25/hr. We are in need of someone ASAP, so if you feel that you are qualified for the job, please do not delayed in contacting us. :laughing::laughing:


Wow, $25 an hour what a deal we'll get right on that:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

Meh...wake me up Sunday when it's done snowing. Snow...big deal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some changes.......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Might be looking for a sub. One of my main guys is bowing out now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I told you a hundred twenty dollars an hour was too cheap


----------



## ultimate plow

Man u lucky dogs in the south. Just north of the border seems 3" throughout as well. Mchenry and adjacent countys might get scrubbed on this event. What a downer this could be


----------



## 1olddogtwo

a little warm down here right now..... not liking it. ..but it feels good refueling equipment


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1683325 said:


> I told you a hundred twenty dollars an hour was too cheap


Maybe next time you will remember to actually bring your plow with you to a lot. How many times do I have to tell you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if you would have read the contract you would have seen the fine print

120 dollars Rents you the truck and fuel tanks

125 dollars
Rents to the truck and the plow

130 dollars the operator will use the plow


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1683348 said:


> if you would have read the contract you would have seen the fine print
> 
> 120 dollars Rents you the truck and fuel tanks
> 
> 125 dollars
> Rents to the truck and the plow
> 
> 130 dollars the operator will use the plow


How much for the operator not destroying anything? Lol


----------



## Sawboy

$130/hr? Where does that line form? Every guy on here will get in that! Lmao


----------



## MR. Elite

does any1 have a Wideout harness they can part with in ANYway…!!??


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Any update from the weather guys on here? Just north of ohare.


----------



## snowish10

Lunarlandscape;1683647 said:


> Any update from the weather guys on here? Just north of ohare.


Terrys map is around 3.9 at ohare


----------



## 1olddogtwo

been out and about working on Plows


----------



## road2damascus

And this is how its done! Dont know how to rotate pictures so turn your phone or monitor sideways


----------



## TigerSnow

Does anyone have an HB3/HB4 headlight adapter harness for an ultra mount they are looking to sell? Around the Joliet/New Lenox area.


----------



## giggity

What happened to all the weather guru's on here? This used to be the best place to get a forecast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;1683707 said:


> What happened to all the weather guru's on here? This used to be the best place to get a forecast


yea where in the hell are they?



road2damascus;1683699 said:


> And this is how its done! Dont know how to rotate pictures so turn your phone or monitor sideways


----------



## rjigto4oje

giggity;1683707 said:


> What happened to all the weather guru's on here? This used to be the best place to get a forecast


3 to 5 heaver south and by the lake especially by the boarder


----------



## condo plow

Here want weather here it is


----------



## condo plow

More pics coming


----------



## condo plow

I need to find out how to add more than 1 pic per post


----------



## condo plow

Last one guys


----------



## condo plow

giggity;1683707 said:


> What happened to all the weather guru's on here? This used to be the best place to get a forecast


These guys that do the weather on here are guys just like you and me that get paid to plow and right now either they are getting their equipment ready or getting some rest for a long night and day


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1683699 said:


> And this is how its done! Dont know how to rotate pictures so turn your phone or monitor sideways


Guess we picked up a shoveler for tommorow night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1683747 said:


> I need to find out how to add more than 1 pic per post


cant be done......


----------



## condo plow

Anyone near Joliet we have reports it started snowing out there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yea and frankfort too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snowing good in new Lenox.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It is snowing in Joliet. 

Thanks Pat for your expertise today.ussmileyflag


----------



## blm86

Been snowing in Kankakee for about 3 hours now. We have about an inch down so far.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1683822 said:


> Snowing good in new Lenox.


Hi Ryan..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

80 south 5/6 inch

88 south 2/3

ohare south 2

anything north 2 to 1 

stateline north 2/3 with LES

My guess, hope I'm low with my numbers.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1683833 said:


> Hi Ryan..............


Hi??? I guess?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1683835 said:


> 80 south 5/6 inch
> 
> 88 south 2/3
> 
> ohare south 2
> 
> anything north 2 to 1
> 
> stateline north 2/3 with LES
> 
> My guess, hope I'm low with my numbers.


I hope so!!! is the storm breaking up now?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in tinley park and matteson


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1683848 said:


> I hope so!!! is the storm breaking up now?


no its not

tommy just gave the same forcast.....not good for all.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let it snow let it snow so We can plow we can plow just my jingle board I guess just praying for the white gold


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just about enuff here. It can stop and get out of here in an hour.


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1683910 said:


> Let it snow let it snow so We can plow we can plow just my jingle board I guess just praying for the white gold


jack frost nipping at your nose watching the radar and it really glows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tommy says.....


----------



## elitelawnteam1

not too thrilled about the northern totals. salt run for sure, maybe a push on zero tolerance.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dies anyone have a spare coil for any plow I have a bad one. And need it now


----------



## plow3232

R&R Yard Design;1683967 said:


> Dies anyone have a spare coil for any plow I have a bad one. And need it now


I have 7,6 western ultra mount plow 3 plug you can borrow one of my trucks is not working. I can let you borrow it, Im in bensenville


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Does anyone know of a good (and relatively cheap) transmission shop? I'm losing my reverse gear, and I'm assuming its time for a rebuild. Checked the fluid beginning of last storm, it was red, then i started losing reverse halfway through my route, got it to the shop, and it was as black as used diesel oil.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I have a guy in indiana but he doesnt pull them or install them... 
bring him the trans and he will rebuild the hell out of it...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

plow3232;1683987 said:


> I have 7,6 western ultra mount plow 3 plug you can borrow one of my trucks is not working. I can let you borrow it, Im in bensenville


I just need a coil for the ebling thanks for the help


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Reliable Snow and Ice;1684025 said:


> I have a guy in indiana but he doesnt pull them or install them...
> bring him the trans and he will rebuild the hell out of it...


Call me

Nick call me.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Reliable Snow and Ice;1684025 said:


> I have a guy in indiana but he doesnt pull them or install them...
> bring him the trans and he will rebuild the hell out of it...


if you could pm me his info, ill definitely get in touch with him. It ain't a big deal for me right now, can't really afford it right now, but i want it done in a few months.


----------



## condo plow

It started snowing. At midway airport


----------



## snowguys

Nothing really on the northside it looks to be falling apart for the north side didn't they drop the advisory? For cook county


----------



## brianbrich1

Any idea on a time frame for the heaviest snowfall rate?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

advisory dropped for north, looks to be missing everything above I-88, we just have a dusting here.


----------



## condo plow

2011F250Lariat;1684153 said:


> advisory dropped for north, looks to be missing everything above I-88, we just have a dusting here.


Same here just a dusting from 6 am to 10 am it suppose to be snowing harder in past 24 hours chicago had 0.04 inches of snow still saying 1-3 inches in total for today


----------



## brianbrich1

About 1-1.5 on the ground just south of i 80 near 394


----------



## condo plow

There is still hope for chicago


----------



## erkoehler

Barely a different dusting in Bloomingdale.


----------



## MR. Elite

Barely anything on the ground out this way.. West Elgin. Although, I did get my plow workin Finally!! 
And with all the time I spend with it this evening, I finally got my HID's in.. They only sat around for about 18….. months or so, But at least I found the time for this season! LOL


----------



## Sawboy

Just a dusting in Westchester - 3:35am


----------



## condo plow

We'll wgn is still saying 4.9 for chicago :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## road2damascus

Dusting north in highland park


----------



## condo plow

I wonder if I should just go salt everything and forget about it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

at least 2 inchs maybe more in lockport
thats whats on my truck


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lake County, IL. has very little on the ground, but our snow isn't going to happen until this storm turns over the next 5-7 hours....

we may still get our 2-3", but we are depending on the lake 

good luck everyone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got three easy here in tinley and still snowing at a good clip


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1684151 said:


> Any idea on a time frame for the heaviest snowfall rate?


Right now big falkes .....LES mixing in?


----------



## condo plow

About 1 inch at midway


----------



## elitelawnteam1

About 1-2 inches in Cary. Snow is still falling. Looks like the storm is circling around again for us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

4 maybe 5 inches here three maybe four thousand damage to my truck


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1684259 said:


> 4 maybe 5 inches here three maybe four thousand damage to my truck


What happened?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Something jumped up out of know where and bite him.


I wish it would stop already . Enuff.


----------



## road2damascus

Its really just begun up here. Maybe two inches now. Advisory claiming 3-6 by 6pm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I felt the magnetic attraction to a handicap sign in Reverse


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1684303 said:


> I felt the magnetic attraction to a handicap sign in Reverse


How mangled is the sign


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1684303 said:


> I felt the magnetic attraction to a handicap sign in Reverse


Plz tell us U have a pic of sign Pat... for over $3K in damage I hope that U were able 2 take sign home with U for it causing that much hurt!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1684304 said:


> How mangled is the sign


its in the bed of my truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1684313 said:


> Plz tell us U have a pic of sign Pat... for over $3K in damage I hope that U were able 2 take sign home with U for it causing that much hurt!!


yep I got it its my silver near


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stupid phone

Bed both doors mirror shattered front fender dented and scratched.... got me really good......Friday the 13th event got me


----------



## snowish10

Guess its time for a new truck pat.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1684320 said:


> stupid phone
> 
> Bed both doors mirror shattered front fender dented and scratched.... got me really good......Friday the 13th event got me


I got the best body guy you can find.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1684370 said:


> I got the best body guy you can find.




I'm guessing you've got a body shop closer to you, but a friends family ownes a body shop in Huntley that I can give you info about if you need.


----------



## Sawboy

Ugh, sorry to hear it Pat. I managed to pop an outer tire sliding in a leading dock. By the way, it's damn near impossible to find a good air machine nowadays! Still only have about 20psi in it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2 hrs left, back out at 11. ..making more than enough to pay the deductible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1684564 said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear it Pat. I managed to pop an outer tire sliding in a leading dock. By the way, it's damn near impossible to find a good air machine nowadays! Still only have about 20psi in it.


that's why I carry on board air


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Done for now. Back at it overnight.

I think we got 5-7 down here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

coffee......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1684370 said:


> I got the best body guy you can find.


does he accept Eddie and Jobo insurance

sure is quiet around here today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Already had a lot of it. Now home, shower, and out to dinner with family. Maybe an hour nap after and then back out.

And I know it was a day early, but you are all welcome forthat special snow. It was supposed to show up tomorrow but I was greedy and wanted my present now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1684694 said:


> Already had a lot of it. Now home, shower, and out to dinner with family. Maybe an hour nap after and then back out.
> 
> And I know it was a day early, but you are all welcome forthat special snow. It was supposed to show up tomorrow but I was greedy and wanted my present now!


as of 7 a.m. This morning your favorite Alsip lot Had at 5.5 inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good. Hope he is satisfied with our services and we appreciate the business. 

That's what I'm supposed to say, right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

happy birthday to you..... happy birthday To sully .....happy birthday to you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Drizzle Drazzle Drizzle Drone time for this one to go home..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would to get some sleep right now!


----------



## dieselss

Everyone survive? Well except pats truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1684822 said:


> I would to get some sleep right now!


Why more snow.Sully doin the B-day Snow dance


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

More snow? Nope. By mid to late week, all the snow except the piles might be gone. Mid to upper 30's with rain towards Thursday. Poop.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If not all rain, how about a cocktail? A Wintery Cocktail!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1684863 said:


> If not all rain, how about a cocktail? A Wintery Cocktail!


There ya go again thinking about a Cocktail...Kettle one and lemonade..? SLUSHIE


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1684863 said:


> If not all rain, how about a cocktail? A Wintery Cocktail!


Looks messy.....we doing coffee tonight?.....I'm using eqm where I go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1684869 said:


> There ya go again thinking about a Cocktail...Kettle one and lemonade..? SLUSHIE


Sorry for waking ya. We have a Sloan at work, if I'm up, your up!

Trying to organize people and equipment for a job in Dubuque IIowa right now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good times.......


----------



## Midwest Pond

ouch............sorry


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1684895 said:


> Looks messy.....we doing coffee tonight?.....I'm using eqm where I go.


Stop showing me those pics. Makes me sad.

Coffee? I'm not going back out until 2-3am? Stayin in with momma. She missed me!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1684869 said:


> There ya go again thinking about a Cocktail...Kettle one and lemonade..? SLUSHIE


Mmmmmmm Kettle! Sadly no. Have to go back out, so no drinks for me. There is always tomorrow tho!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No one to blame but myself. No one round all night except skid, got complacent. I pushed parallel with the handicap signs and the poles, went to opposite side to push that towards the piles. On 5/6 back ups, I thought I was to the left of 2nd sign and instead I was centered. Nailed it at 20 in reverse. The sign was just inside the blind spot. The b!tech is if it was the bumper, I have spares!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1684915 said:


> Stop showing me those pics. Makes me sad.
> 
> Coffee? I'm not going back out until 2-3am? Stayin in with momma. She missed me!


Going out at 11, should out til 6. Send a text later. I'll be all over between Mattson tinley Orland Frankfort.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1684924 said:


> No one to blame but myself. No one round all night except skid, got complacent. I pushed parallel with the handicap signs and the poles, went to opposite side to push that towards the piles. On 5/6 back ups, I thought I was to the left of 2nd sign and instead I was centered. Nailed it at 20 in reverse. The sign was just inside the blind spot. The b!tech is if it was the bumper, I have spares!


Sure you can blame someone.You got the Hambrick curse..Last year skiddy ran out.plow got hung up.now this .sorry to say you have entered the hambrick zone...do.do.do.do.do


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Friday the 13th storm got me!

Leaving for Iowa in the am now, can't wait for spring to sleep.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1683835 said:


> 80 south 5/6 inch
> 
> 88 south 2/3
> 
> ohare south 2
> 
> anything north 2 to 1
> 
> stateline north 2/3 with LES
> 
> My guess, hope I'm low with my numbers.











Kinda what I thought it would be. The LES really helped out the city and north.


----------



## Bird21

Pretty good storm 
The hourly machines and trucks made $$$$$$$$$$$$$
Dad popped a hose at doing a freebie drive. 
Skidder blew a high flow line somewhere in the belly, hook lift to the rescue.
New to me Loader made $$$$$$$$$

And the best one of the day was the customer who banked on a light winter and choose 20" seasonal, is 12" away from be all time and material for the remainder of the winter. Love the Snow Game


----------



## Sawboy

Home. Sleep now......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1685085 said:


> Home. Sleep now......


Don't go there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lot of the lots are covering on the eastside. Lil snow in the air and heavy winds.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1684950 said:


> Friday the 13th storm got me!
> 
> Leaving for Iowa in the am now, can't wait for spring to sleep.


See ya in a few for next one have a Gooder trip...


----------



## erkoehler

1 broken hose, 1 broken spring, but all in all a good storm.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

just got back from a full salt run... loving this winter so far.. lets keep it going!! one a week !!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1/2 inch or so possible this afternoon / evening? Bring it!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well second storm and i cracked my blade in half... tore the whole cutting edge off the blade... had to buy some old pos and rebuild it yesterday just to go back out... now i need to get a new cutting edge and backdrag edge...

any one have them laying around for an 8 footer....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1684911 said:


> Good times.......


those dam poles will just jump out at you....


----------



## ultimate plow

Reliable Snow and Ice;1685257 said:


> well second storm and i cracked my blade in half... tore the whole cutting edge off the blade... had to buy some old pos and rebuild it yesterday just to go back out... now i need to get a new cutting edge and backdrag edge...
> 
> any one have them laying around for an 8 footer....


I would quit snowplowing if i experienced that lol


----------



## road2damascus

Got home at 4 am and now I am off to snow blow a backyard ice rink in a huge retention pond.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nick I have a few edges that I don't need call me


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1685287 said:


> Nick I have a few edges that I don't need call me


will give ya a call after my first cup of java...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ultimate plow;1685279 said:


> I would quit snowplowing if i experienced that lol


well figuring the blade was 15 years old when i installed it 7 years ago...
she served me well..... now to the scrap yard


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nick I have a few edges that I don't need call me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1685286 said:


> Got home at 4 am and now I am off to snow blow a backyard ice rink in a huge retention pond.


That's exactly what I want to do this afternoon


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1685365 said:


> That's exactly what I want to do this afternoon


Good day to.. Da Bears!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1685432 said:


> Good day to.. Da Bears!!!!!!


Bears.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The bears are going to take the browns to the super bowl......

Little toilet humour.... 

Well have to wait for a repeat next week on bigger snow. Friday is questionable.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1685491 said:


> The bears are going to take the browns to the super bowl......
> 
> Little toilet humour....
> 
> Well have to wait for a repeat next week on bigger snow. Friday is questionable.


I'd rather the end of this week be nothing as far as snow/ice then have it rain.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1685491 said:


> The bears are going to take the browns to the super bowl......
> 
> Little toilet humour....
> 
> Well have to wait for a repeat next week on bigger snow. Friday is questionable.


How much do you think ??


----------



## erkoehler

I like this snow pattern, hope to keep it going!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1685512 said:


> How much do you think ??


not yet ready to speculate yet


----------



## timmy1

From uncle Noaa..

TUESDAY...GOOD AGREEMENT AMONG ALL MODEL GUID INCLUDING ENSEMBLES
FOR A VIGOROUS NORTHERN STREAM SHORT WAVE TO DIVE SOUTHEAST INTO THE
NORTHEAST. ALL MODELS INITIATE THE ONSET OF CYCLOGENESIS SOMEWHERE
VICINITY OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. HOWEVER AS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME
RANGE THERE IS CONSIDERABLE SPREAD ON THE AMPLITUDE AND TRACK OF THE
SHORT WAVE AND RESULTING SURFACE DEVELOPMENT. THIS IS EVIDENT IN
MODEL QPF OVER THE AREA WITH A RANGE OF UP TO 0.6 INCHES PER THE
NAM...LESS THAN A TENTH ON THE GFS AND 0.25-0.40 INCHES PER 00Z
ECMWF. BOTH THE GEFS AND SREF INDICATE MODEST QPF PROBABILITIES FOR
0.25 WITH VERY LOW PROBS OF 0.50. A MODEL BLEND OF ALL DATASETS
OFFERS 0.25-0.40 INCHES WITH HIGHEST TOTALS ACROSS EASTERN MA. SO
THERE IS ENOUGH SUPPORT HERE TO SAY A MODERATE RISK /30-60%/ FOR
ACCUMULATING SNOWS TUE/TUE NIGHT...ALTHOUGH NOT QUITE THE
MAGNITUDE/IMPACT OF THIS MORNINGS EVENT. ALSO COULD BE MIXED WITH
RAIN SOUTHEAST MA PENDING TRACK OF LOW LEVEL CIRCULATION.


----------



## Midwest Pond

snowish10;1685512 said:


> How much do you think ??


the Canadian model still has us in snow as of a few hours ago

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10300620.47774.172642852783776&type=1&theater

the US models have us on the warm end right now..... playing the waiting game

A Christmas Day push might not be out of the question either


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That post is the second wave i talked about last week. That's the monday. Still way out there and has been inconsistent.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I couldn't post an updated pic.... showing the same.... will find the proper link for you

but yes, all models are all over the place, at one time last night the European was showing up getting 19 inches

and the GFS has it missing us to the north and us on the rainy end


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The GFS has been failing us this season.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Thats what Im hoping on this one too..... that pic on the link I posted was from today through the 23rd.... they're showing it still and European was all over it last night....

I'll just take a deep breath and let the models fight it out over the next few days

Would love to see another push this weekend, right before the holidays always helps


Sorry to see about your truck again.....


----------



## Bird21

Yeah keep the pattern going.
Every couple of days an Event, 
Then throw a Blizzard in somewhere and I will be perfectly happy


----------



## SnowMatt13

...quick burst of snow likely monday afternoon and early
evening...

Potential is increasing for a short period of moderate or even
briefly heavy snowfall along and north of a line from rockford to
aurora to valparaiso monday afternoon and early evening. A fast
moving disturbance will move southeast across the area bringing
snow to the rockford area during the early afternoon...to the
chicago metro area by late afternoon...and to northwest indiana by
early evening. The most intense snow may only last 2 or 3 hours
but amounts of up to 2 inches are possible north of the rockford
to aurora to valparaiso line. The lowest amounts will be found
near this line and increase toward 2 inches northward to the
wisconsin border.

The main concern will be an adverse impact on the afternoon rush
hour...including in the chicago metro...with moderate or briefly
heavy snow occurring. The most intense snow looks to wind down
prior to the afternoon rockford commute. Forecasters will continue
to monitor the track of the system as the location of heaviest
snow may shift prior to monday afternoon. Check back for the
latest forecast updates.


----------



## road2damascus

Better sleep now. I am so silly tired. I went to the bank, the door was locked and I said out loud, "what freaking holiday is it today"? Then i didn't realize it was Sunday for ten minutes!

Rain I will take so I can rest. Snow I will take so I make money. Either way, I win.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1685747 said:


> Better sleep now. I am so silly tired. I went to the bank, the door was locked and I said out loud, "what freaking holiday is it today"? Then i didn't realize it was Sunday for ten minutes!
> 
> Rain I will take so I can rest. Snow I will take so I make money. Either way, I win.


Yup. Actually laughed out loud at this. I can picture you standing there with your "wtf" face! :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was just going to mention that Matt. Tomorrow afternoon might get interesting from the city north tomorrow. Quick 1-2 is doable.


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1685747 said:


> Better sleep now. I am so silly tired. I went to the bank, the door was locked and I said out loud, "what freaking holiday is it today"? Then i didn't realize it was Sunday for ten minutes!
> 
> Rain I will take so I can rest. Snow I will take so I make money. Either way, I win.


LMAO!!! 
I kno how u feel… I been walking round in a daze al day 2day, after might night las night. I also was wondering to myself earlier why rush hour was so calm 2day…!??


----------



## road2damascus

Heard Skilling said .5" with possibility of up to 2" iftthe system dips down more. Noaa has a special weather statement up.


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1685827 said:


> LMAO!!!
> I kno how u feel… I been walking round in a daze al day 2day, after might night las night. I also was wondering to myself earlier why rush hour was so calm 2day…!??


I was seeing rush hour yesterday but now I realize I was near a mall....Christmas shoppers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hope everybody is up salting!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1686348 said:


> Hope everybody is up salting!!!!!!


Alan, Ron. sorry I missed your calls I was sleeping.. ..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ugh. Too cold! And I'm tired. Someone go salt all my lots please!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1686355 said:


> Ugh. Too cold! And I'm tired. Someone go salt all my lots please!


Alsup location requesting a full plow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1686363 said:


> Alsup location requesting a full plow


Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1686363 said:


> Alsup location requesting a full plow


He had to bring the loader there!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1686405 said:


> He had to bring the loader there!


just got a $200 speeding ticket


----------



## 1olddogtwo

had a moment to look at the phone while getting a ticket this afternoon evening might be a little more interesting


----------



## Midwest Pond

olddog.... this weekend is still on track also.... could be a very nice week

i know i said I wasn't going to look..... but I had too


tonight's snow feels like a gift


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I'm in Dubuque Iowa well trying to get through that anymore tickets


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Speeding ticket? What's that? I guess I'll never know since I set the cruise at 57-58 MPH!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1 to 3 inches tonight just a heads up


----------



## condo plow

rjigto4oje;1686446 said:


> 1 to 3 inches tonight just a heads up


is the any truth to this? ^^^^

i also have beend seeing mixed weather reports from less than 1 inch to 3-5 inches for mon-tue


----------



## dieselss

Coming down pretty good down south here


----------



## d&r

condo plow;1687039 said:


> is the any truth to this? ^^^^
> 
> i also have beend seeing mixed weather reports from less than 1 inch to 3-5 inches for mon-tue


Not sure, but the best I see is 1 inch tomorrow morning starting at around 6am. Was waiting all day for the 2 inches but it looks like just under an inch and the system is almost out of the area.


----------



## Sawboy

Snowing good here. And by the way, there ain't shiite ultra about Westerns Ultra Mount system! Hot FREAKING GARBAGE


----------



## condo plow

heres a map


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;1687073 said:


> Snowing good here. And by the way, there ain't shiite ultra about Westerns Ultra Mount system! Hot FREAKING GARBAGE


Was up? What's the issues?


----------



## Sawboy

GOD forbid it ain't perfectly level front to back and side to side. 20 minutes to remove it with ice etc this morning, and then 10 minutes to put back on because it wasn't perfectly level.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1687098 said:


> GOD forbid it ain't perfectly level front to back and side to side. 20 minutes to remove it with ice etc this morning, and then 10 minutes to put back on because it wasn't perfectly level.


damn newbie LOL

got about 1 inch of snow here in the Northwest Suburbs Chicago Illinois Dubuque Illinois. they literally plowed and a quarter to a half inch of snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1687098 said:


> GOD forbid it ain't perfectly level front to back and side to side. 20 minutes to remove it with ice etc this morning, and then 10 minutes to put back on because it wasn't perfectly level.


Mine is same way. The level of my truck changes so much depending on salt in vbox. Sometimes its a pain. Other times its easy.


----------



## dieselss

You can't just push the head gear foward or back?


----------



## rjigto4oje

condo plow;1687039 said:


> is the any truth to this? ^^^^
> 
> i also have beend seeing mixed weather reports from less than 1 inch to 3-5 inches for mon-tue


someone posted a map my smartphone isn't so smart


----------



## rjigto4oje

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130640&d=1387235332


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1684933 said:


> Sure you can blame someone.You got the Hambrick curse..Last year skiddy ran out.plow got hung up.now this .sorry to say you have entered the hambrick zone...do.do.do.do.do


Wait how is this my fault???? I was in Homer at the time of the incident.


----------



## condo plow

1/2 inch at midway so far


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1686324 said:


> I was seeing rush hour yesterday but now I realize I was near a mall....Christmas shoppers


HAHAHA That is so true its funny!!! Thats caught me off guard many times in the past!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1687184 said:


> Wait how is this my fault???? I was in Homer at the time of the incident.


LOL I don't think he was saying its UR fault… But more of the legendary curse that we all encounter sometime or another along the lines of this industry…!!! 
HAHA I can vow to having that cloud, (whatever U wanna name it) hanging over my head twice in my 5yr plowing career so…. so far!! LMAO!


----------



## erkoehler

Nice afternoon and evening, made some money and get to go to bed at a decent time!


----------



## Sawboy

Snowing like crazy here is Westchester. I didn't expect this.


----------



## erkoehler

Where's everyones pictures from the last week? Here are a couple we grabbed over the last few days.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Checked out Terry's posts, looks like the models are both predicting snow for this weekend. Question is gonna be how much. I'm hoping for the 8-9" totals personally. I want to be out for a good 36-48 hours.


----------



## Sawboy

8-9"? Whoa momma


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;1687931 said:


> 8-9"? Whoa momma


Yea what he said


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The model(S) have been and still are All over the place. Some are hinting at a ice storm. I would not bet in anything until Thursday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1687919 said:


> Checked out Terry's posts, looks like the models are both predicting snow for this weekend. Question is gonna be how much. I'm hoping for the 8-9" totals personally. I want to be out for a good 36-48 hours.


Hyper.....


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1687970 said:


> The model(S) have been and still are All over the place. Some are hinting at a ice storm. I would not bet in anything until Thursday.


I know pat, but you have to admit the models this year haven't been teasing us as much as last year. In the end, we have typically gotten a few plowable inches out of all these storms so far this year. I have not even heard about the possibility of an ice storm over the weekend. The forecast changed for Thursday was supposed to be ice, but now it's just rain. The if the temps hover around freezing, no doubt it'll happen.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1687971 said:


> Hyper.....


I have to be, I'm still plotting to get back at you from last year when I clicked on your google hammer link! lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1687999 said:


> I have to be, I'm still plotting to get back at you from last year when I clicked on your google hammer link! lol


yeah sorry about......

I was referring to Terry As hyper. truth be told I've been too damn busy last 3 days to spend much time looking into Sunday. I've peak a few times and its changed everytime, I have enough craziness going on here in Iowa


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just checked NWS as seen this.

www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot

Read the details


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1688022 said:


> I just checked NWS as seen this.
> 
> www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot
> Read the details


So.. What's your take?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1688020 said:


> yeah sorry about......
> 
> I was referring to Terry As hyper. truth be told I've been too damn busy last 3 days to spend much time looking into Sunday. I've peak a few times and its changed everytime, I have enough craziness going on here in Iowa


It's all good! Yea Terry jumps on anything that even slightly hints snow. I have nothing but snow to look forward to over the winter, so I guess you could say I'm on the same boat with him. I should probably explore the NWS site more. It's great because there is so much useful content on the site, but the problem is that it's difficult to navigate, and fully understand everything on it.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1688022 said:


> I just checked NWS as seen this.
> 
> www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot
> 
> Read the details


LOL. Could be a storm or no precipitation! Way to go out on a limb!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1688044 said:


> So.. What's your take?


honestly for being 5 days out and not very excited about it. It appears to be a south event more then a northern one and this causes me some concern. The far it lifts north, the better the chances are for rain. The Thermal profiles are borderline at best. Once the system is sampled, we'll have a better understanding. As far as I'm concerned, all maps are clown maps this far out. sorry for being antisSnow. Let's give it two days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Models are all over and will be for another couple days. It's really not worth worrying about or even looking at this early. By the time it gets here it will be rain or ice. Snow from Rockford northwest.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1688144 said:


> honestly for being 5 days out and not very excited about it. It appears to be a south event more then a northern one and this causes me some concern. The far it lifts north, the better the chances are for rain. The Thermal profiles are borderline at best. Once the system is sampled, we'll have a better understanding. As far as I'm concerned, all maps are clown maps this far out. sorry for being antisSnow. Let's give it two days.


I was typing when you posted this. As you can read mine, I agree.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1688155 said:


> I was typing when you posted this. As you can read mine, I agree.


I know the grasshoppers mind


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1688171 said:


> I know the grasshoppers mind


What a mind it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

European has 20+

GFS is 5/6


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1688214 said:


> European has 20+
> 
> GFS is 5/6


20+ is no good. I know it seems like. Lot of money for everyone but I'd bet on most people couldn't pay it. Especially after what we have gotten so far.

Also, I don't feel like work thru Xmas. If we get 20+ I'd be lucky to see the family on Xmas.


----------



## road2damascus

What ever. Just bring it. I am just dying to break more stuff and loose a forth and fifth full nights sleep for the season.


----------



## Midwest Pond

its all just a matter of how much at this point, the GFS is finally on board, the European hasn't moved off its prediction for 4 days straight. 
The Canadian models are pulling it slightly north, but that would still leave us with a 5-7" storm

I'm throwing my dart at 8"..... wish me luck

If I'm wrong, then I'm one week closer to building a pond in March


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Allen, I hope I'm wrong but not seeing it at this point. There will be a flooding event just to our south and east, if this moves farther north, we'll have a flood event with some back side snow. Getting a bad feelings about this overall.


----------



## Midwest Pond

then all my ponds will be thriving


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1688437 said:


> then all my ponds will be thriving


I love your always a positive person!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1688416 said:


> Allen, I hope I'm wrong but not seeing it at this point. There will be a flooding event just to our south and east, if this moves farther north, we'll have a flood event with some back side snow. Getting a bad feelings about this overall.


I agree. It will be a wet rather than white storm. Maybe some ice too? Yuck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I pray for rain the to help you allen and the ponds


----------



## rjigto4oje

Its easier to deal with snow than a flood, I've had too deal with two floods in 3 year's when everything in your home is surrounded by water it sucks 3 feet in your garage sucks


----------



## condo plow

I would rather have the 5-8 than another +20


----------



## Midwest Pond

while i enjoy my ponds, i'm looking forward to plowing this weekend....

another payday before Christmas would be nice..... 2"+ in fine with me, whatever happens beyond that is just fine


----------



## rjigto4oje

Rain sucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1688573 said:


> Rain sucks


Depends who or what ya do....

Slight southern shift......nothing worth calling home about.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1688578 said:


> Depends who or what ya do....
> 
> Slight southern shift......nothing worth calling home about.


The plow was in the backyard up to the lights in water a squeegee wold not help PINA TOOK A WEEK TO CLEAN UP twice in two years lets hope its white gold


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1688582 said:


> The plow was in the backyard up to the lights in water a squeegee wold not help PINA TOOK A WEEK TO CLEAN UP twice in two years lets hope its white gold


 Here's some slime


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1688227 said:


> 20+ is no good. I know it seems like. Lot of money for everyone but I'd bet on most people couldn't pay it. Especially after what we have gotten so far.
> 
> Also, I don't feel like work thru Xmas. If we get 20+ I'd be lucky to see the family on Xmas.


I agree. I want to be home for Christmas and not asleep. Give us 1-3 and get out.


----------



## Midwest Pond

This morning all models are all over the place still..... Euro has us getting 10+, Canadian shows us getting little and the storm in Wi. , and the GFS has the whole storm east of us.....

I'll just do some work on my garage today and try not to look anymore until tonight....... I will say though, the Euro has maintained its forecast for 5 straight days and is the most dependable out of all the long term models

^^^ i just read that


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks like I'm gonna be stuck at the shop today looking over my truck, replace the half shaft on my f150, and put up some extra lights. Sucks that I don't have a bigger truck to plow with, but hopefully this storm pays for my f250s transmission rebuild


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1688701 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be stuck at the shop today looking over my truck, replace the half shaft on my f150, and put up some extra lights. Sucks that I don't have a bigger truck to plow with, but hopefully this storm pays for a transmission rebuild


Or kill the tranny


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1688668 said:


> This morning all models are all over the place still..... Euro has us getting 10+, Canadian shows us getting little and the storm in Wi. , and the GFS has the whole storm east of us.....
> 
> I'll just do some work on my garage today and try not to look anymore until tonight....... I will say though, the Euro has maintained its forecast for 5 straight days and is the most dependable out of all the long term models
> 
> ^^^ i just read that


Tomorrow afternoon should have a handle


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1688703 said:


> Or kill the tranny


If my f150s tranny dies, I'd find a Craigslist trans. I'm just pissed cuz I bought my f250 over the summer, I know very little about these bigger diesel trucks, so I brought along 2 "friends " who said they'd help me look at one. Turned out they were total idiots, because after I bought it I've put at least $2000 into it, not counting the transmission. And the main reason why I bought it was because the guy said it had been rebuilt recently.


----------



## dieselss

What year is the truck. Whos doing your trans?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey elite what ever you do don't take your truck to DOUGS TRANSMISSIONS on pyot. The have no clue what they are doing. After 9 times of takeing my truck back I finally took it somewhere else to have it done right. Give some info on the truck. I know of a awsome powerstroke mechanic in woodstock.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

regarding the European model, read the forecast text.

www.johndee.com

Here is a copy and paste from today.

I can also point out that for several days, one of the models has been indicating a band of very heavy snow 10-15" to fall with this weekend low across the northern 1/3rd to ½ of IL, IN, far southern lower MI and far NW OH. However, I am a bit perplexed as to where this is coming from as all of the atmospheric parameters used to determine the rain/snow line from it are all indicating mainly rain for these areas, with some mixed precip possible in areas like far SE IA, northern IL, far SE WI and southern MI. So I am treating this idea of heavy snow as a wild card right now.


----------



## The Lone Plower

elitelawnteam1;1688770 said:


> If my f150s tranny dies, I'd find a Craigslist trans. I'm just pissed cuz I bought my f250 over the summer, I know very little about these bigger diesel trucks, so I brought along 2 "friends " who said they'd help me look at one. Turned out they were total idiots, because after I bought it I've put at least $2000 into it, not counting the transmission. And the main reason why I bought it was because the guy said it had been rebuilt recently.


FWIW- Proformance Transmission in Elburn is pretty good to deal with. They've done good work on both transmission and regearing for me.

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About ready to throw the towel in and this one.....NEXT!


----------



## brianbrich1

Channel 32 has it running to the north of us..


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1688976 said:


> Channel 32 has it running to the north of us..


So does skilling too early yet


----------



## Midwest Pond

northern illinois and rockford still in on last models...... even with the shift...... time will tell.... a northern turn was expected with the "smiley", now it needs to quit turning and settle down

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...702.1073741825.172642852783776&type=1&theater


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Like I said, the euro has sucked so far this season... I base my opinion off quite a few separate models and a few other things. I look for the writing between the lines and history. 

We still have time.


----------



## clncut

Looks like the south side is out of time for this one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know some of you guys are trying to stay positive about Sundays storm. It's gone. Rain unless north of the border. Lets hope for at least a salt run when the cold front comes through. Other than that, we had a good December.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell we get to spot salt for the next 4 nights


----------



## MR. Elite

With all the worthless/useless dealers around me, not 2 mention the absolute lack of customer service as well surrounding all the Western dealers in my area… Im strongly debating the idea of becoming a Western dealer myself for next season!!!!!! At least then, I kno there will be a dealer in this area that will at least warranty product, order and service product in a timely and professional manner….!!! 
And not to mention would most likely b open round the clock during storms..


----------



## ultimate plow

North side looks good till this point


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looked good. Past tense. Freezing rain possible if not all rain up by you now.

Big flooding concerns area wide, especially city and south. The way the system keeps moving, we ALL may have water issues.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Our town just rented a bunch of pumps just in case


----------



## erkoehler

It was such a good start last week, now not so much!


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1689358 said:


> It was such a good start last week, now not so much!


It will give a few of us time to fix the body damage to our trucks..:angry:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah our town just rented 15 vactor trucks and 15 massive pumps.plus the national gaurd is in stand by for evacuation


----------



## snowish10

what town you from dirishman?


----------



## Midwest Pond

this storm falling apart is terrible....... but on the positive part..... talked with publisher and illustrator in the last two days and the Children's book I wrote will be published and distributed by August 2014

the pond/plow guy becomes an author now..... hilarious


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1689426 said:


> what town you from dirishman?


Tinley park Adam


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;1689388 said:


> It will give a few of us time to fix the body damage to our trucks..:angry:


Or replace......


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1689482 said:


> Or replace......


See I called it!!! hahahaha


----------



## dieselss

He's already got a gleem on a 14 not a bodyshop lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Call ford....one powerscope trailer tow with the chrome cap, guess how mush?


----------



## snowish10

low side $ 700


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1689503 said:


> Call ford....one powerscope trailer tow with the chrome cap, guess how mush?


I know! Because when my seals were being replaced there was a truck in the shop for that. $1,300 freaking dollars!


----------



## snowish10

ebay they have new ome mirrors. Thats where I got my 2013 mirrors for my truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1900 for full power mirror


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1689516 said:


> 1900 for full power mirror


Thats funny I just bought full power and drive and pass side for less than $400.


----------



## dieselss

From Ford....900


----------



## 1olddogtwo

List 1200.00.....crazy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2015 out in spring!


----------



## Sawboy

I win! After tax, $1,300.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1688416 said:


> Allen, I hope I'm wrong but not seeing it at this point. There will be a flooding event just to our south and east, if this moves farther north, we'll have a flood event with some back side snow. Getting a bad feelings about this overall.


This could be ugly, very ugly.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1689549 said:


> I win! After tax, $1,300.


Crazy....I guess I should of used it


----------



## Midwest Pond

Dont look at the new NAM..... it will drive you nuts......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1689571 said:


> Dont look at the new NAM..... it will drive you nuts......


I haven't looked at any things since my driod died at lunch, this blackberry sucks for most sites. On the way to hotel to swap phones.


----------



## pieperlc

Have any of you guys used lightning for deicing material? It's treated salt sold through Conserv fs available in bulk ot bagged. Looking for input before buying.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1689503 said:


> Call ford....one powerscope trailer tow with the chrome cap, guess how mush?


$65k. It comes with a new truck attached.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who wants to go sledding this weekend?

Oops, I mean boating or swimming!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning boys. As far as boating EK all ready started unwrapping some..  By the way Push you got your beach attire ready,shorts and flip flops.


----------



## dieselss

Fox showed the weather track. Looks like rain


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1689750 said:


> Fox showed the weather track. Looks like rain


So did wgn jeff RAIN unless your going to be up by middle Wisconsin


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can you row row row your boat gentley down your Street???


----------



## dieselss

think im gunna call and find out what a squeegee costs for an 810


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Salting on x-mass....?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the table...


19

Dec

2AM

Lots of variance in the models overnight which makes for a big range in snowfall forecasts. Not only in amounts but overall placement. This is the period when it’s hard to see the forest for the trees. Model mayhem rules. Simply put, intense dynamics are coming together for what I believe will be a major winter storm for some part of the Midwest. Right now the area from NE Kansas and NW Missouri, to the eastern 2/3′s of Iowa, NW Illinois, and SE Wisconsin are most under the gun. SE Minnesota is also vulnerable. Despite what any one model says, much of this general region has the potential for 4 to as much as 12″ of snow. That’s very broad brush and by no means a forecast at this distance from the actual event. Strictly potential. However, if you are in the area I just highlighted, chances are you will see some degree of significant snow. Winter weather watches will soon be hoisted if they have not been already.

That brings me to the new EURO. In previous posts I already showed what the NAM and GFS put up in regards to snowfall. (If curious, you can pull the forecasts out of the previous post). The EURO continues to be very aggressive with the intensity and amount of precipitation with the weekend storm. There is a heavy rain event in the warm sector and a heavy snow event in the deformation zone NW of the storm center. Where the deformation band actually sets up will be crucial in regards to where the heaviest snows fall. Until this is set in stone the forecast will remain in a state of flux. We should have a very good idea in the next 24 hours.

Meantime, I support the more aggressive EURO considering the magnitude of the dynamics in play. It has pushed the heavy snow band even further northwest so that the heaviest snows are shown just west of the Quad Cities. Again, considering the wide array of solutions I’m not convinced this is the final placement but we are getting closer. OK, enough said, here’s what the EURO shows for snow.

1 euro snow regional

1 euro iowa
IOWA AND SURROUNDING AREA



1 euro great lakes
GREAT LAKES

1 EURO KC
KANSAS CITY AND SURROUNDING AREA

Here’s a surface map with precip type depicted Sunday morning. Some pretty good winds indicated on the back side of the storm. You can see the deformation band dumping snow over much of Iowa. This could still move west or east up to 150 miles.

1 euro surface

That’s the state of the union address for now. Guess I will hit the hay and hope for good things in future runs. Until we meet again, roll weather. By the way, before I check out. In 3 weeks more than 145,000 weatherheads have visited the new site. That is a terrific number and I want to thank each and everyone of you for taking the time to experience my special sauce. If you found it tasty please spread the word. I have no sponsors and essentially I do this cause I’m nuts. Thanks!







 Prev 














#Swails on Instagram



acc9e6864b1911e39a5a12a62c3665ab_8

e5c16efa4b1911e3b4800e12fd739921_7

192a29be595511e3a0e40ecab7803609_8












About Terry Swails

Terry Swails 

Born and raised in Iowa City, Iowa

Terry Swails has been a television meteorologist in the Midwest since early 1977. He began his broadcasting career at KWWL-TV and has also been employed by KDUB-TV, KWQC-TV, and WQAD-TV, where he has been the prime time meteorologist for the last 5 years.

A popular fixture in Quad Cities television since 1986, Terry's passion and commitment to weather is well known. Aside from his television duties, He produces forecasts for the Quad City Times, a number of Quad City radio stations, and does work as a private consultant.

An avid storm chaser, Terry spent a week with legendary forecaster Tom Skilling in search of tornadoes in 2010. They saw their first tornado together (a violent multi vortex EF3) outside Wakita, Oklahoma. Terry and well known storm chaser Jim Reed also watched the eye of Hurricane Irene go directly overhead on the shores of Coney, Island in 2011.

With his vast knowledge of weather and unique perspective, Terry is also the author of several books. His first Superstorms was completed in 2005. He followed that up with Un-Natural disasters in 2008, and All I want to for Christmas is to see a Tornado in 2011. Terry collaborated with his wife Carolyn Wettstone on the last 2 books and has utilized her experience as a writer and former television anchor in a number of weather related projects.

Terry says he hasn't met a storm he didn't like. Tornadoes and snowstorms are his bread and butter and predicting the atmosphere is a challenge that never gets old.

Terry says this web site is a compilation of his life long love affair with weather. He points out "I put everything I would want as a meteorologist into the site. It's fun, informative, and even educational." He also adds, "I hope you find it enjoyable as well!"













Terry's Links


Here are some of Terry's favorite and most useful weather links. The truth is in the eye of the beholder. Behold friend!


STORM PREDICTION CENTER

spc.noaa.gov/




NCEP MODEL ANALYSIS

mag.ncep.noaa.gov/




PSU ELECTRONIC MODEL FORECAST

meteo.psu.edu/...




GEM/CANADIAN FORECAST MODEL

weather.gc.ca/...




HIGH RESOLUTION RAPID REFRESH MODEL

rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/...




MIDWEST REGIONAL CLIMATE WATCH

mrcc.isws.illinois.edu/...




CLIMATE PREDICTION CENTER

cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/




WEATHER PREDICTION CENTER

hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/




WINTER WEATHER FORECASTS (WPC)

hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/...




AVIATION WEATHER-SATELLITE IMAGERY

aviationweather.gov/...




NWS MOS TEMP FORECASTS

nws.noaa.gov/...




TWISTER DATA

twisterdata.com/




EUROPEAN MODEL LOOP

meteo.psu.edu/...




EARL BARKERS MODEL PAGE-SNOW FORECASTS

wxcaster.com/...




NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE QUAD CITIES

crh.noaa.gov/...




TELE CONNECTIONS NAO, AO, PNA, AAO

cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/...




MJO FORECASTS

cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/...




PSD MAP ROOM TELE CONNECTIONS, SEA SURFACE TEMPS

esrl.noaa.gov/...




SNOWFALL ANALYSIS/DEPTH

nohrsc.noaa.gov/...




SPACE WEATHER

spaceweather.com/











Alerts!









Show Alerts on Map


Event: Freezing Rain Advisory

Severity: Minor

Headline: Freezing Rain Advisory issued December 19 at 3:50AM CST until December 20 at 6:00AM CST by NWS QuadCities

Effective: 2013-12-19T03:50:00-06:00
Expires: 2013-12-20T06:00:00-06:00

Description: ...LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AND FREEZING DRIZZLE LIKELY TONIGHT... .AREAS OF LIGHT FREEZING RAIN AND FREEZING DRIZZLE IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP BEHIND A SLOW MOVING COLD FRONT. ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LIGHT OF A TENTH OF AN INCH OR LESS. TEMPERATURES IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S SHOULD ALSO TEND TO ALLOW FOR LESS IMPACT ON AREA ROADS THAT ARE WELL TREATED AND HEAVILY TRAVELED. THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD END BY DAYBREAK ON FRIDAY. ...FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM CST FRIDAY... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN QUAD CITIES HAS ISSUED A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM CST FRIDAY. * TIMING...AREAS OF FREEZING DRIZZLE AND FREEZING RAIN TO DEVELOP AFTER MIDNIGHT AND DIMINISHING BY MORNING.. * ICE ACCUMULATIONS...A GLAZE ON MOST SURFACES THAT ARE GENERALLY EXPOSED THAT IS LESS THAN A TENTH OF AN INCH. * TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S. * WINDS...NORTH 5 TO 10 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 MPH. * IMPACTS...SLIPPERY CONDITIONS ON SURFACES AND AREA ROADWAYS DUE TO THE ICE.

Note: Alert for Carroll; Mercer; Rock Island; Stephenson; Whiteside (Illinois) Issued by the National Weather Service









7 Day Forecast







Alerts!






Today


26° 38° / 29° 

Fair


Humidity: 26% Wind: 0mph



Today: Chance Rain

Chance of Precip: 40%

A chance of drizzle, then a chance of rain, mainly after 3pm. Patchy fog before noon, then Areas of fog after 1pm. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. South wind around 5 mph becoming east in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%.



Tonight: Freezing Rain Likely

Chance of Precip: 70%

Rain likely before midnight, then freezing rain likely. Cloudy, with a low around 29. East wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. 


Friday
31° / 23° 



Day: Wintry Mix

Chance of Precip: 40%

A chance of freezing rain before noon, then a slight chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 31. North wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 



Night: Cloudy


Cloudy, with a low around 23.


Saturday
32° / 25° 


















Sunday
28° / 2° 

















Monday
9° / -2° 
















Tuesday
25° / 18° 
















Wednesday
30° / NA 








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















T.Swails











































































Map data ©2013 Google, INEGI















Terms of Use





Report a map error
















Map








Satellite

















© 2013 Terry Swails

Website by NERDWERX





Fold/Unfold Map 


7 Day Forecast 


Severe Weather 


Weather Journal 


Community 


About Terry 


Terry's Links


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry Guys just was to copy one small part. Instead it took the whole fricken page......UGH


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1689759 said:


> think im gunna call and find out what a squeegee costs for an 810


Hey Jeff I can get ya a couple of 2.0 x 10 ft rubber spacer the state use on there plows Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

That was a lot of scrolling. Lets get it to the next page.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1689795 said:


> That was a lot of scrolling. Lets get it to the next page.


oh ok like I said sorry.cant ya at least blame a guy for tryin......Go have another cup of coffee....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

New page, new day, new chance.


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone up fir some wings before xmas?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The 24th is good for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sure what day. where at ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1689812 said:


> The 24th is good for me.


Sorry cant do the 24th gotta work then off to the inlaws or I'll get crusified:crying:


----------



## dieselss

Monday? The 23 work?


----------



## brianbrich1

Monday works but if pat is still out of town till the 24th then we will wait until after xmas.


----------



## dieselss

I did not know that he was gone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1689841 said:


> I did not know that he was gone


Even when I'm there I'm gone......Monday works for me at this point. Should back Saturday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So then well have a xmas/ newyears wings M&G Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Cool. Monday.


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok monday the usual time but at the hooters or bw3 location?


----------



## dieselss

I say hoots. Don't want pats tummy hurting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya all go guys Happy Holidays....


----------



## brianbrich1

Was someone on this forum talking about a person who has a spreader mounted on a trailer? I passed one yesterday in crete and I must say it was a nice custom fit.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh heck now konrad on wgn sayin maybe a inch of snow on Sunday and maybe more depending on trac.funny thing he was nit sayin that 2 hrs ago..oh brother


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm in for hooters.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'll be there in spirit guys..... too far south to drive back with a few in me.


----------



## ultimate plow

Still looking like a couple inches for the northside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Feeling lost in the world...

No computer no smart phone.... what am I lost in the world.


----------



## condo plow

We still might get something out of this


----------



## giggity

All it needs to do is shift south a little bit, its still days out....


----------



## Bird21

Too many days off this week, getting bored.

I am ready for another event.

Nice write up on Ingram Snow in the SIMA magazine 
Very nice equipment.


----------



## snowish10

Bird21;1690582 said:


> Too many days off this week, getting bored.
> 
> I am ready for another event.
> 
> Nice write up on Ingram Snow in the SIMA magazine
> Very nice equipment.


Can you get the sima mag without being a member?


----------



## rjigto4oje

We on the southside still may have a push skillings Got midway at 2.4 inches o'hare 4.0 well wait and see


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well rather have the rain vs the sleet and freezing rain but much rather see the 1-2 in of snow over all of it..temps look to not drop till monday eve to a low of 12·


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

this sucks... i hate rain... but if it dropped 6 deg we would have feet of snow and not inchs...


----------



## brianbrich1

Nice and foggy out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

freaking skating rink out here in Dubuque Iowa


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's Friday. Which doesn't really mean anything anymore!


----------



## road2damascus

35 and raining in highland park, north suburb. Both noaa and wgn say accumulating sleet and snow for us Saturday night into Sunday. Just a report of what guesses are out there for this storm. I hate to peek at what terry might be saying but I just might. 

Been quite unpredictable. Looking out window at 2am, once again, is best idea. No loss of sleep from worrying and guaranteed results. Just have to be prepared to roll out at a moments notice. 

Driving Mrs daisy to the airport today. Cant wait to see the traffic going into ohare.


----------



## road2damascus

I knew i shouldn't have looked a terrys facebook page!!!! Doe!


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1691128 said:


> I knew i shouldn't have looked a terrys facebook page!!!! Doe!


you ready? lol :yow!:


----------



## dieselss

Looks like north west guys are gunna get to play


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1691148 said:


> Looks like north west guys are gunna get to play


Each run I look at seems the system keeps ever so slightly moving south putting us in some snow. Maybe it's just wishful thinking!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh mr Ron what di you see in your magic winter Snow Globe for us. Dont wanna bother Pat while hes driving on the skating rink..


----------



## Midwest Pond

snow as heavy as concrete in our future


----------



## Mark13

Everything was ice up this way. 2-5am it wasn't bad, after 5am it froze a little more and then started to rain. The rain on top of ice made driving fun. Can't turn, can't stop, can't go either. Touching the brakes meant atleast one set of wheels, if not all 4 would lock up and you'd just slowly slide until you found something that gave traction or the plow hit something.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No thanks Mark. You can have that stuff,Just be safe Bud and pray it all goes away soon. Meaning the ice and freezing rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Things have been covered in ice since last night here


----------



## road2damascus

Still rain and 34-35 at lake cook border.


----------



## snowish10

Not liking terrys last snow total post for sunday.


----------



## giggity

What the hell?!?!? Watches and warnings everywhere but chicago!


----------



## snowish10

Welcome to another ****t* winter of no good storms


----------



## brianbrich1

Just received my CPW maps and weather warnings about the storm named Gemini in my email. They are trying something new.


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1691564 said:


> Welcome to another ****t* winter of no good storms


 I been out three times already. Been a very good winter so far. payup


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1691594 said:


> I been out three times already. Been a very good winter so far. payup


True that, it has. But when you 21 yrs old you want a big ass blizzard not these 2 inch snow storms.


----------



## Sawboy

All blizzards do is break things and make it hard. 2" easy push, 4x a month will make more than a blizzard, and almost guarantee no breakages. 

Youth......


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1691596 said:


> True that, it has. But when you 21 yrs old you want a big ass blizzard not these 2 inch snow storms.


Carefull for what you wish for as a blizzard once or twice in a life of snowing is plenty. Especially if you try to cover more than 2-3 sites with one truck. Our last blizzard we had 1 truck/equipment per every two sites. If we have an average year of snow (38-40") at 2-4" for a crack that's 10 plus times out plowing plus little saltings in between. I'd take that every winter over one blizzard and minimum snows.


----------



## condo plow

Sawboy;1691609 said:


> All blizzards do is break things and make it hard. 2" easy push, 4x a month will make more than a blizzard, and almost guarantee no breakages.
> 
> Youth......


Unless your old dog:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1691564 said:


> Welcome to another ****t* winter of no good storms


I've been out 5 or 6 times I think with another run tomorrow morning. Pushed snow 3x and everything else has been salt runs only.



snowish10;1691596 said:


> True that, it has. But when you 21 yrs old you want a big ass blizzard not these 2 inch snow storms.


I'll take anything, it all pays. A blizzard is fun but not that much fun. Equipment breaking down, guys getting tired, no place to put snow, nothing open when you need a snack or diesel, etc. Sure I make a crazy amount of money since I'm a sub but 5-6 salt runs is a lot easier on equipment and works out to about the same hours.


----------



## snowish10

Well thats all true. I guess i say that I want a blizzard cause Ive never snow plowed a blizzard storm. And i wish i salted Id make a heck of alot more.Time to find my own accounts next yearmaybe.


----------



## road2damascus

Another vote for 1-4" here. Dont like plowing for 33hrs straight with all major roads shut down wondering if I will make it home. Having 8" diameter branches fall in front of me was not very safe.


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1691648 said:


> Well thats all true. I guess i say that I want a blizzard cause Ive never snow plowed a blizzard storm. And i wish i salted Id make a heck of alot more.Time to find my own accounts next yearmaybe.


I plowed in our last blizzard. 36hrs straight then I think it was 8-10hrs of final touch up the next night after it was all over. Compared to many others we were well ahead of schedule having everything open for business.

After the initial 36hrs I plowed snow for at least 8 hours a day for the next 7 days. Cleaning up lots and complexes that were owned by a friend of a friend (commercial rentals that someone really dropped the ball on)

The salting is nice just rusts out trucks faster depending on maintenance and wash schedule. I get 2-3x the amount of hours salting then I do just plowing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1691648 said:


> Well thats all true. I guess i say that I want a blizzard cause Ive never snow plowed a blizzard storm. And i wish i salted Id make a heck of alot more.Time to find my own accounts next yearmaybe.


Blizzards are not fun. Not when your working. It has a potential for a lot of money but the profit margin would really drop off for most people. The thing is most people don't notice that. They just see the big bills they sent out.

And sure you can make more with salting but be careful on just running out and getting your own accounts. That is the same saying every newer person says. Just be smart and know your numbers. Oh yeah, also make sure you have full business insurance. That means WC and Gen Liability with an umbrella, not just auto.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1691669 said:


> Blizzards are not fun. Not when your working. It has a potential for a lot of money but the profit margin would really drop off for most people. The thing is most people don't notice that. They just see the big bills they sent out.
> 
> And sure you can make more with salting but be careful on just running out and getting your own accounts. That is the same saying every newer person says. Just be smart and know your numbers. Oh yeah, also make sure you have full business insurance. That means WC and Gen Liability with an umbrella, not just auto.


Thats makes sense with the profit. And I have my buddy who owns his own company with all that good stuff for insurance. Plus Im learning a ton here on pricing.


----------



## snowish10

Thanks for the info guys it helps! Since this is only my first year doing snow plowing full time, Second year plowing all together.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1691673 said:


> Thats makes sense with the profit. And I have my buddy who owns his own company with all that good stuff for insurance. Plus Im learning a ton here on pricing.


So your buddy sells insurance or he has a business with insurance? Either way, the point is that it costs money. Money you have to fork over if it snows or not.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1691679 said:


> So your buddy sells insurance or he has a business with insurance? Either way, the point is that it costs money. Money you have to fork over if it snows or not.


. Has a business. True, Stupid insurance, but def cant go without. We would be partners.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sweet. Does he want another partner? No offense but why would he partner with ya? If he has the business and the insurance already, why would he need you? You already said your new to this. Not trying to be mean, just asking some obvious questions


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1691686 said:


> Sweet. Does he want another partner? No offense but why would he partner with ya? If he has the business and the insurance already, why would he need you? You already said your new to this. Not trying to be mean, just asking some obvious questions


That I dont know. Well his business isnt snow plowing its with his semi dump. Were both subs for are company we work for. I've known him since I was born, pretty much an uncle to me. I plow with him now, and I work the same exact way as he does. He likes teaching me things like this snow plowing, sewer work, etc.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1691690 said:


> That I dont know. Well his business isnt snow plowing its with his semi dump. Were both subs for are company we work for. I've known him since I was born, pretty much an uncle to me. I plow with him now, and I work the same exact way as he does. He likes teaching me things like this snow plowing, sewer work, etc.


Sewer work? I thought I was the only one allowed to do that? Only one allowed per state. lol


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1691702 said:


> Sewer work? I thought I was the only one allowed to do that? Only one allowed per state. lol


Not sewer work like what you do, puts in valves sometimes to stop flooding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll take one every 4 days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1691704 said:


> Not sewer work like what you do, puts in valves sometimes to stop flooding.


I don't think I like your friends


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1691775 said:


> I don't think I like your friends


hahahaha, Well when your town floods almost every year you have to do something.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1691774 said:


> I'll take one every 4 days


One what, handicapped sign?


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1691779 said:


> One what, handicapped sign?


noo a new truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1691779 said:


> One what, handicapped sign?


handicap,parking,1 Way, stop, divided highway,.....I don't care


----------



## condo plow

Just finished my salt run. Boy you gotta love these newbies that come out of the woodwork and think they know it all...  they won't listen to good advice from pros. They will learn the hard way......GOOD LUCK:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowish10

condo plow;1691940 said:


> Just finished my salt run. Boy you gotta love these newbies that come out of the woodwork and think they know it all...  they won't listen to good advice from pros. They will learn the hard way......GOOD LUCK:laughing::laughing:


If that was to me, I do listen, I want to learn as much as I can So in the future I can have a good business.


----------



## Sawboy

condo plow;1691940 said:


> Just finished my salt run. Boy you gotta love these newbies that come out of the woodwork and think they know it all...  they won't listen to good advice from pros. They will learn the hard way......GOOD LUCK:laughing::laughing:


Can ya be a little specific as to whom you're referring to?



snowish10;1691941 said:


> If that was to me, I do listen, I want to learn as much as I can So in the future I can have a good business.


Adam, if this was directed to you, don't sweat it. You've never been a know it all. You've always been the take advice kind.


----------



## snowish10

Thanks sawboy.


----------



## birchwood

Not much to salt out here. A couple of puddles. This mornings freezing rain looks to be staying south according to the radar.

Maybe a better chance this afternoon.


----------



## MR. Elite




----------



## brianbrich1

Anybody have any freezing going on with water laying in the lots on the southside?


----------



## turb0diesel

What is this plowsite soap opera??


----------



## clncut

Nothing here in NWI. The radar is starting to light up just south of me though.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Just got in from salting $$$$$$$ my lots in northbrook - ice, glenview 50/50


----------



## brianbrich1

Its a litte ice in places on the south side went out and salted some zero-tolerance lots


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Was out salting my lot Brian it was patchy in areas in Oaklawn. It was 31 out there and 30 in TP


----------



## dieselss

Kinda doing the freezing rain sleet dwn here


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1692062 said:


> Kinda doing the freezing rain sleet dwn here


Just rain here.....hoping for at least a salt run sun night/mon


----------



## SullivanSeptic

50/50 on salting. Still out but finishing up. I'm figuring on a few calls soon from people wanting more salt.


----------



## brianbrich1

Soooo. What is the general thought for Midway south? 1" and less? Starting tonight through morning?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Exactly. 1" or less. Salt run at best is my guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

are we still trying to do Hooters on Monday

looks like I'll be working in Bradley but next couple of weeks. I'm not sure if somebody tried to burn down to school but we're doing a big job there


----------



## dieselss

I'm still game


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm in. Ou


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1692296 said:


> I'm in. Ou


is that in the dominican republic


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where did you guys hide the snowpack


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam still good for wings Monday. 5:30 hooters still?


----------



## Sawboy

Which Hooters?


----------



## brianbrich1

Orland one


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ten characters or more


----------



## Sawboy

Orland at 5:30? Pffffft. Have to leave at noon with the traffic at that time


----------



## clncut

Anyone seen the new euro? Not buying it....but I hope it's right!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

clncut;1692502 said:


> Anyone seen the new euro? Not buying it....but I hope it's right!!!!


No I haven't. Spill the beans. What's it showing and for when?


----------



## clncut

Wish I new how to post pics from my I phone. Looks like a southern shift. Has accumulating snow in Chicago into NWI. Looks like 5-6 for Chicago and 3 for my area. Unfortunately everyone else is still saying all rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I gave up on this one wed. Haven't cared.

who's providing that information


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The a Euro. It's wrong.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

With that said I wouldn't be surprised to get a good coating up to an inch down here into the city. Totals will really go up towards Woodstock.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1692519 said:


> The a Euro. It's wrong.


hasn't been right in weeks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1692527 said:


> hasn't been right in weeks


:angry:.........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1692531 said:


> :angry:.........


You know that face your showin kinda looks like Pat after BWs last time....


----------



## rjigto4oje

clncut;1692508 said:


> Wish I new how to post pics from my I phone. Looks like a southern shift. Has accumulating snow in Chicago into NWI. Looks like 5-6 for Chicago and 3 for my area. Unfortunately everyone else is still saying all rain.


It can b done all I use is my phone although I have an android you have to switch it to desktop someone walk him through it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He can't post from a iPhone. IPad, yes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1692502 said:


> Anyone seen the new euro? Not buying it....but I hope it's right!!!!


Missed that One....

Monday I may be late, working on it.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1692565 said:


> He can't post from a iPhone. IPad, yes.


that sucks apple sucks


----------



## road2damascus

This "winter storm" sucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

don't go talking bad about Gabriel, probably have to cut my grass this week


----------



## Midwest Pond

north wasn't supposed to see anything from this storm until after 11pm/midnight.... the band that is supposed to drop snow is still in southwest Iowa....


----------



## Bird21

This is just the start, looks like we won't be going out till early A.M. 

Ugh, that means a messy morning sharing the roads with people that have absoluty no Talent driving in snow.

I hate when people are up when we work, I might have to actually talk to them.


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1692628 said:


> I hate when people are up when we work, I might have to actually talk to them.


I see we think alike about people.

I don't mind to much when people are outside, it's when they want to chat and tell me their life story like I'm not busy. Or feel the need to tell me how to plow snow, I'm putting down to much/to little salt, my plow is the wrong type, it would be better if... etc. I don't mind stopping for a second, exchanging a couple sentences to keep good PR, maybe they'll tell me they are impressed with the quality of service we provide, but if they just want to criticize then go back inside and do whatever it is they do.


----------



## Meezer

Bird21;1692628 said:


> I hate when people are up when we work, I might have to actually talk to them.


I don't mind it at all especially when they're cutting me a check right on the spotpayup


----------



## condo plow

Has anyone seen the prediction for jan. 2014 I hope it's not true


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Aldis moisture going to waste over to stink in the grease


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stupid phone dot dot dot dot all this voice teacher going to waste over too stinkin degrees


----------



## 1olddogtwo

screw it I'll type it out later


----------



## Mark13

condo plow;1692643 said:


> Has anyone seen the prediction for jan. 2014 I hope it's not true


They can't even predict this storm that's a few hours away, I wouldn't be to worried about January yet


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1692645 said:


> Aldis moisture going to waste over to stink in the grease


What? You been out in the boonies to long. Translate


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1692645 said:


> Aldis moisture going to waste over to stink in the grease


This is awesome! It's a keeper.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1692655 said:


> This is awesome!


Must have used voice to text and is driving. His phone sure doesn't understand him though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

y'all need to pick on someone your own zip code


----------



## Bird21

It's the ones that come running out in their fashionable flannel jammies, at the crack of 10:30am after I have carefully cleared around their car to move it. Really!!!! the bobcats banging around for the last 6 hours didn't motivate you earlier ????? 

The bum that waddles over in his sweat suit and slippers wanting me to jump his car, I am not AAA.

The property mgt that calls 15 minutes after we pack up to leave to request salt, after watching us all morning. 

I could go on and on, I like when they sleep I can make the decisions as they don't want to be woken up at 3am to decide if they want salt. 

I had one PM that always wanted a call before salt service, a couple 3 am calls and it was fine to do it just don't call me at 3am anymore hahhahaha


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1692660 said:


> y'all need to pick on someone your own zip code


My four kids, wife and sawboy cant take any more abuse.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1692667 said:


> My four kids, wife and sawboy cant take any more abuse.


fine I'm taking my snow shovel I'm going home


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1692672 said:


> fine I'm taking my snow shovel I'm going home


You shovel?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1692664 said:


> It's the ones that come running out in their fashionable flannel jammies, at the crack of 10:30am after I have carefully cleared around their car to move it. Really!!!! the bobcats banging around for the last 6 hours didn't motivate you earlier ?????
> 
> The bum that waddles over in his sweat suit and slippers wanting me to jump his car, I am not AAA.
> 
> The property mgt that calls 15 minutes after we pack up to leave to request salt, after watching us all morning.
> 
> I could go on and on, I like when they sleep I can make the decisions as they don't want to be woken up at 3am to decide if they want salt.
> 
> I had one PM that always wanted a call before salt service, a couple 3 am calls and it was fine to do it just don't call me at 3am anymore hahhahaha


Their to lazy on the south to bother ya


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck instead of a gtg. We aughta play craps.to predict the next storm. I think it has to do with them naming the storms now.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

snow is just started coming down in woodstock, pretty hard, big flakes. This may not be a bust after all


----------



## snowish10

Come on go south!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Winter weather statement just said rain all night up here by the lake. 35 degrees.


----------



## Mark13

Well, my driveway is starting to turn white. Light snow with really small flakes currently. 

At this point I'm at least guaranteed the hours for a salt run.


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1692913 said:


> Well, my driveway is starting to turn white. Light snow with really small flakes currently.
> 
> At this point I'm at least guaranteed the hours for a salt run.[/QUOTE
> 
> Where are you located??


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1692926 said:


> Mark13;1692913 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my driveway is starting to turn white. Light snow with really small flakes currently.
> 
> At this point I'm at least guaranteed the hours for a salt run.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located??
Click to expand...

Well I'm at the kitchen counter of course.

Just a little west of Woodstock.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Sleeting/raining in mchenry. Got that lil dusting but thats it so far.


----------



## erkoehler

355 & army trail, still raining here just starting dice up a little bit


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Misting rain here. Time for sleep


----------



## erkoehler

Didn't see a rain/snow mix until almost Wauconda. Ice slush/crust on the lots up here.

Its almost turning to snow but not quite yet.


----------



## brianbrich1

Still just rain on the southside. No worries yet...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have lesS snow now then when I left for Iowa.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Next time bring some cold air back with ya.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1693223 said:


> Next time bring some cold air back with ya.


don't know why everybody was so excited ....killed off last week.still can't believe the National Weather Service butter balls two mornings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

god I miss my old phone It new me 
,understood me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1693225 said:


> god I miss my old phone It new me
> ,understood me


Bahahaha. I think I need to go with voice recognition now too. Got a tix while talking on phone in school zone


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where are we getting breakfast since we are all up and not working.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No tho g in Lansing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1693229 said:


> Bahahaha. I think I need to go with voice recognition now too. Got a tix while talking on phone in school zone


2014 will be 100% hands free while in the vehicle. Thanks to IL's new law.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. He made sure he told me that too. I was picking my daughter up and a buddy called me to get his daughter because he was late. I answered as I was sitting against curb waiting. Then as soon as I pulled out he got me. Was sitting waiting for me the whole time. I just never saw him. Oh well.


----------



## metallihockey88

Got a nice dusting of sleet out here north of the city. Ground is actually white


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1693231 said:


> Where are we getting breakfast since we are all up and not working.


Where ya guys having breakfast? Lol got hosed into taking a call in Orland park. On my way down south now. Lucky me, exactly how I wanted to spend my sunday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in Tinley right now.7:25


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Slushy in oak forest areas. Salting churches and restaurants!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well since its changing over to some snow now, I guess breakfast is off the table.


----------



## road2damascus

Got maybe a quarter to half inch in highland park. Looks like it will end by 10:30 ish.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

When your going down I80 and see a friend and a fellow PS member going the opposite way, make sure there our no troopers around before you flash your strobes and LEDs at each other! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1693343 said:


> When your going down I80 and see a friend and a fellow PS member going the opposite way, make sure there our no troopers around before you flash your strobes and LEDs at each other! Lol


U mean I should turn them off?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So which one of ya got pulled over?


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1693362 said:


> So which one of ya got pulled over?


Not me. A friendly waive of the finger to tell me no no....


----------



## brianbrich1

Looked nice when we did it though. ...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We saw each other. Glad he was eastbound with you!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dennis left you a gift on your window at HD


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1693381 said:


> Dennis left you a gift on your window at HD


Just passed ya on Lagrange in my allpro plumbing work van. No strobes to salute ya though in the van lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

what breakfast where???
Thumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hambrick & Co.;1693235 said:


> 2014 will be 100% hands free while in the vehicle. Thanks to IL's new law.


yeah cause thats going to make things safer.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

metallihockey88;1693387 said:


> Just passed ya on Lagrange in my allpro plumbing work van. No strobes to salute ya though in the van lol


Didn't see ya. Hi.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what's happening up there nothing going on here in Kankakee


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1693527 said:


> what's happening up there nothing going on here in Kankakee


Xmas shopping... sooooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

still cleaning up the route, making the world a more beautiful place


----------



## brianbrich1

Sooooo is a white Christmas in our future ole weather tellers???? My wife is now mad all the snow is gone and everything looks bad.


----------



## erkoehler

What's up for tonight? I heard maybe another inch?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1693627 said:


> Sooooo is a white Christmas in our future ole weather tellers???? My wife is now mad all the snow is gone and everything looks bad.


Maybe? If it does snow, it will on Christmas Eve into Christmas Day. The worst.


erkoehler;1693665 said:


> What's up for tonight? I heard maybe another inch?


Dusting tops.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1693665 said:


> What's up for tonight? I heard maybe another inch?


Another inch??? We haven't even gotten the first.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1693618 said:


> still cleaning up the route, making the world a more beautiful place


You guys got lucky to get that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next one worth watching is around the first


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah baby


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1693683 said:


> Next one worth watching is around the first


Maybe 1 to 2 tues into wed channel 7 5 o'clock news


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh oh better watch out guys jerry Taft calling the weather:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1693812 said:


> Maybe 1 to 2 tues into wed channel 7 5 o'clock news


Talked about that one already last week..3 poss event before/on the 1st


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1693830 said:


> Talked about that one already last week..3 poss event before/on the 1st


Gotcha didn't read that far back sorry I hate the guessing game


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya Detroit and Greenbay both loosers.....yes..now the bad news bears need a win


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1693830 said:


> Talked about that one already last week..3 poss event before/on the 1st


Well no offence i hope nuttin til 1st of new year then it can snow like all hell..


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1693845 said:


> Oh ya Detroit and Greenbay both loosers.....yes..now the bad news bears need a win


Bears loose 38 17


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;1693857 said:


> Bears loose 38 17


Better take that chi town off your location with that statement. What kind of chi town man doesn't just say... DA BEARS!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1693863 said:


> Better take that chi town off your location with that statement. What kind of chi town man doesn't just say... DA BEARS!!


I'll watch but i'm a hockey fan they fight 4 there money


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1693863 said:


> Better take that chi town off your location with that statement. What kind of chi town man doesn't just say... DA BEARS!!


Da bears. Suck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1693863 said:


> Better take that chi town off your location with that statement. What kind of chi town man doesn't just say... DA BEARS!!


I agree. Well put.


rjigto4oje;1693865 said:


> I'll watch but i'm a hockey fan they fight 4 there money


I also watch hockey. Lots of guys on here do. Big game for Chicago, so GO BEARS!


dieselss;1693893 said:


> Da bears. Suck


So do you! Wow. Ouch. I know that will be gone soon! Lol


----------



## rjigto4oje

My predictions are pretty close let's see if I'm right about the weather


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;1693865 said:


> I'll watch but i'm a hockey fan they fight 4 there money


Admittedly its already getting hard to watch....


----------



## dieselss

Haha nice fumble


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1693935 said:


> Admittedly its already getting hard to watch....


Pull cutler


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1693945 said:


> Pull cutler


Fire tressmen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sounds like I'm not missing much

ok who's all down for some Hooters tomorrow?

the next meet and greet is at McDonalds with a Playland


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1693955 said:


> sounds like I'm not missing much
> 
> ok who's all down for some Hooters tomorrow?
> 
> the next meet and greet is at McDonalds with a Playland


Sorry have to work McDonalds huh tilted kilt much better


----------



## R&R Yard Design

dieselss;1693893 said:


> Da bears. Suck


Shut up you damn Hoosier


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;1693960 said:


> Sorry have to work McDonalds huh tilted kilt much better


No way. You'll lose that battle here. The girls, yes. The food, nope. Hooters wins. We go for food, beer and to talk.


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;1693976 said:


> No way. You'll lose that battle here. The girls, yes. The food, nope. Hooters wins. We go for food, beer and to talk.


Agreed. The food BLOWS at Kilt and it's louder than a Who concert


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;1693976 said:


> No way. You'll lose that battle here. The girls, yes. The food, nope. Hooters wins. We go for food, beer and to talk.


I'll have a cold one and an order of thighs and skirt steak for dinner


----------



## dieselss

Nice first quarter stats. 21 nothing


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1693987 said:


> Nice first quarter stats. 21 nothing


ill revise my predictions 41 to 3


----------



## dieselss

Who are you. Who who?


----------



## dieselss

Wow. At the 20 and then got pushed back to the 40. C'mon Ron. Come to the dark side


----------



## rjigto4oje

Put in josh now u have nothing to loose


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ron's about to go to bed. Early start tomorrow. 330 is gonna be here way to quick!


----------



## Sawboy

Agreed. The food BLOWS at Kilt and it's louder than a Who concert


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1694016 said:


> Ron's about to go to bed. Early start tomorrow. 330 is gonna be here way to quick!


Gotcha. Be safe. And ill yell ya know bears lost lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1694017 said:


> Agreed. The food BLOWS at Kilt and it's louder than a Who concert


i see ur tag line!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

..







..







..







..







..


----------



## dieselss

Looks appealing


----------



## rjigto4oje

We should be comparing hooters girls to kilt girls that's fake ice cream plush horse or rainbow is better


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1694023 said:


> i see ur tag line!!!!!!


 :laughing:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

as much as I would love another push before the new year... I really dont want to be doing it christmas eve...


----------



## dieselss

Nice. What's that another pic 6. Go eagles lol


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1694112 said:


> as much as I would love another push before the new year... I really dont want to be doing it christmas eve...


Ill have to agree. Twenty years from now, I will still be hearing about it!


----------



## Meezer

Wow, the Bears gave up 54 points.:laughing:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1694143 said:


> Ill have to agree. Twenty years from now, I will still be hearing about it!


I think next year I am adding something in my contract stating if it snows on a holiday im charging double...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1694152 said:


> I think next year I am adding something in my contract stating if it snows on a holiday im charging double...


Hey, everyone else gets time and a half and some double. Why not throw that in there.


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;1694159 said:


> Hey, everyone else gets time and a half and some double. Why not throw that in there.


Triple time lol I've plowed lots of holidays I'm a sub my guy give an extra hundred


----------



## erkoehler

3 am salt run.....


----------



## Bird21

Nice little Sunday we had here, full plow and salting. Keep the easy 2-3" storms coming. Sorry to the Southern guys for the bust in your area, you have won some storms before.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1694173 said:


> Nice little Sunday we had here, full plow and salting. Keep the easy 2-3" storms coming. Sorry to the Southern guys for the bust in your area, you have won some storms before.


Morning all just finished salting and time to go to the Depot.this weather stinx .Yes bird ya gotta one on us which is ok being we peobably got at least 3 on you guys.wish it was more even but I guess take what ya can.also all you North boys have Nice XMAS...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1694173 said:


> Nice little Sunday we had here, full plow and salting. Keep the easy 2-3" storms coming. Sorry to the Southern guys for the bust in your area, you have won some storms before.


Win some, lose more


----------



## dieselss

Fox just showing the Christmas eve and day storm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1694264 said:


> Fox just showing the Christmas eve and day storm


did that news just wander through


----------



## dieselss

Not a fan of the new pple they got 
Starting around midnight so it says


----------



## erkoehler

Dusting/coating overnight, did some cleanups and salted everything again. 

Now I have to wait for a salt delivery, with my luck it will come at 4pm!


----------



## brianbrich1

Looking like a white Christmas. Glad I didn't stay awake after halftime as it looks like it got worse. .. ugh...


----------



## Midwest Pond

brianbrich1;1694282 said:


> Looking like a white Christmas. Glad I didn't stay awake after halftime as it looks like it got worse. .. ugh...


It got so bad that I switched to the NHL Winnipeg/ Vancouver game


----------



## brianbrich1

Roll call for orland hooters at 530. Who is in? A few confirmed so far..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do you want me to bring the ebling


----------



## dieselss

I'm in......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm out. Gotta take kids to swim meet again. But this time I am swimming with them! LOL, this is gonna be interesting


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1694603 said:


> I'm out. Gotta take kids to swim meet again. But this time I am swimming with them! LOL, this is gonna be interesting


I vote we grab a keg and hit the swim meet. This could be great haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1694623 said:


> I vote we grab a keg and hit the swim meet. This could be great haha


I'm down for the college meet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll be there around 6 615 630


----------



## dieselss

Are those yout odds. Are we putting down bets?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1694691 said:


> Are those yout odds. Are we putting down bets?


pick a time place your bets


----------



## brianbrich1

Got my free artic t-shirt I won on the wheel...


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1694700 said:


> pick a time place your bets


Considering you can manipulate the time.... I say 6:08


----------



## dieselss

7:00 is my bet. I'm thinking he don't want another speeding ticket Bahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1694594 said:


> Do you want me to bring the ebling


Sure bring it and bring my snow blower as well I'll take it from ya there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1694703 said:


> Considering you can manipulate the time.... I say 6:08


Shhhhhh....we'll split the pot!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm in. I still haven't got my arctic shirt yet.


----------



## clncut

brianbrich1;1694701 said:


> Got my free artic t-shirt I won on the wheel...


Still waiting for mine......been over a month. Wth!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1694701 said:


> Got my free artic t-shirt I won on the wheel...


What size you get kids large..lol or Adult small


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1694701 said:


> Got my free artic t-shirt I won on the wheel...


I got mine today too. I was suppose to get a winter hat but got t shirt instead. Kind of happy about that, I already have a hat!


----------



## brianbrich1

clncut;1694791 said:


> Still waiting for mine......been over a month. Wth!!


I did the wheel I think sometime in November. I actually forgot about it. Now today it was like artic sent me a shirt for an xmas present. Nice. Now only if I could get them to send me a 8-10' skid steer sectional for xmas that would be great!!! Iam just sayin.. its on my wish list...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1694623 said:


> I vote we grab a keg and hit the swim meet. This could be great haha


Sure come on down. You will be the creepy guy watching all the young kids swimming. I mean, I'm just calling it like it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

leaving Kankakee now


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1694869 said:


> Sure come on down. You will be the creepy guy watching all the young kids swimming. I mean, I'm just calling it like it is.


Lol been called worse I'm sure


----------



## Midwest Pond

we all may be in on tomorrow night into Weds..... 1-3 "


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Leaving a meeting now. Be there in a bit.


----------



## birchwood

Got my shirt also. I was really hoping for a sectional. I wonder what the odds were, probably worse than the lotto.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you had better chances guessIng what time I was in the show up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

To all the guys whom showed up for our HOOTERS M & G good time and to bad the fruckun tv was blaring 

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL.


----------



## dieselss

Happy festivous to all. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And a happy fessanfefer to you to


----------



## 1olddogtwo

happy kwanza


----------



## road2damascus

Happy negative degree day. -2 here.


----------



## erkoehler

snowing up here McHenry and out towards the lake, nice lake effect band. About 1 inch by waukegan in just a dusting so far in McHenry


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1695361 said:


> snowing up here McHenry and out towards the lake, nice lake effect band. About 1 inch by waukegan in just a dusting so far in McHenry


I see what you changed there. I understood it. But then again I spend regular time in wondertucky.

Got a dusting and flurries in highland park.


----------



## road2damascus

Flurry just turned into half inch in no time! Coming down now. Headed west now.


----------



## erkoehler

Full plow and salt out in Zion. Heading back towards McHenry to see if we are just salting or plowing too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

don't you love lake effect


----------



## condo plow

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Midwest Pond

Merry Christmas everyone to you and your families


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1695400 said:


> don't you love lake effect


That one was quick!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1695400 said:


> don't you love lake effect


Wakes you up faster than a cup of coffee!


----------



## clncut

Have a safe and Happy Holiday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Our little clipper doesn't look to start till well after midnight now, maybe 3-4am and let's hope for at least an inch. Looking line another bust, area wide. 1 inch tops. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is a reason when I haven't mounted the plow. Salting in am and again tomorrow down this way.


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1696311 said:


> Our little clipper doesn't look to start till well after midnight now, maybe 3-4am and let's hope for at least an inch. Looking line another bust, area wide. 1 inch tops. Hope I'm wrong.


Its funny I was jus looking at it, n that exactly wat I thought?? But its saying 2mar evening might b looking better…?? 
Would like more professional input on ANYTHING COMING OUR WAY…?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1696315 said:


> Its funny I was jus looking at it, n that exactly wat I thought?? But its saying 2mar evening might b looking better…??
> Would like more professional input on ANYTHING COMING OUR WAY…?


Not impressive with anything in the foreseeable future


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The band is falling apart we might see a half inch if we are lucky


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The band you see on the radar isn't anything. There will be a wave behind it. 

Like Pat said tomorrow afternoon is another wave. Nothing to get worried about there either. Salt run tomorrow night or Thursday morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Once again, up north has better chances.


----------



## MR. Elite

oh wow!! So even my 1" triggers won't b pulled..?? Kinda figures in our donut again.. WAH WAH


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trying to remain positive here. This will be 4(?) Srcewing here on the southside.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

4tenths of something


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron, what time are we exchanging DD gift cards in the Am. Are We matching $ again?


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1696339 said:


> 4tenths of something


LMAO!!! That exactly wat I was thinking… Or even 4 CM…!??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1696341 said:


> Ron, what time are we exchanging DD gift cards in the Am. Are We matching $ again?


Funny you mention that. I was gonna text you. I received, give or take , $100.00 today in DD gift cards. I owe you and Brian a few cups!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm on hold with NORAD, tryin to have the clipper dip south. Turn on the yard springler to help moistin in the dry air


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, plus I got a mug from DD today. Every time I bring it for a refill, it only costs a buck. Win for me!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1696338 said:


> Trying to remain positive here. This will be 4(?) Srcewing here on the southside.


Was trying to say 4th time...
..LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1696350 said:


> Oh yeah, plus I got a mug from DD today. Every time I bring it for a refill, it only costs a buck. Win for me!!!!!


Buck a beer you mean.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1696352 said:


> Was trying to say 4th time...
> ..LOL


AHHHH Yes… 4th time. Thats seems to make a lil more sense..LOL


----------



## dieselss

Merry Christmas yall. Be safe


----------



## Mark13

Snowing here by Woodstock.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1696352 said:


> Was trying to say 4th time...
> ..LOL


I knew what you meant.


1olddogtwo;1696353 said:


> Buck a beer you mean.


DD has mugs if you buy them you get dollar refills. Nice looking mugs too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ground is white in the ghetto known as New Lenox.


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here in Bloomingdale yet.


----------



## brianbrich1

Merry Christmas. . Looks like no need to worry about snow today unless you are at the state line and north.


----------



## brianbrich1

Wow my girls are up early!!!


----------



## Mark13

1/2-3/4 of an inch here by Woodstock. Was hoping for at least an inch and a half or two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wasn't expecting all the drifting, some areas are 1/8-3/16" tall.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1696490 said:


> I wasn't expecting all the drifting, some areas are 1/8-3/16" tall.


You've got access to a loader though so you'll be ok right?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got reindeer poop on the roof!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm really feeling excited about Tuesday.....not sure if it was to much eggnog last night or not enough.


----------



## condo plow

A dusting here at midway


----------



## brianbrich1

just got a quick coating here on the south side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The euro has the heavy snow to our east. I like this track, looking forward to the NW shift! I really should discount the model based on its past performance...... even a blind squirrel we'll find a nut eventually


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1696336 said:


> oh wow!! So even my 1" triggers won't b pulled..?? Kinda figures in our donut again.. WAH WAH


Nope but you can pull my finger ..bahahahaha..
MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS AND TO ALL YOUR FAMILIES..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*tuff crowd*

Been trying to find the perfect gift for the chgo guys......found a pipe dream.


----------



## dieselss

Now that's a gift


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's the Euro. So that won't be close to what happens. Lol!


----------



## snowish10

Merry christmas everyone.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1696716 said:


> That's the Euro. So that won't be close to what happens. Lol!


That's like saying there's no Santa? That's just mean


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Than again Tuesday is New Year's Eve. We get to plow and dodge the drunk a-holes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1696716 said:


> That's the Euro. So that won't be close to what happens. Lol!


 Mr Holliday Scrooge......LoL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just a little upset about our clipper or lack of this morning. This evenings little clipper actually looks a bit more impressive. Salted churches this morning, will be on a full salt after midnight.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1696799 said:


> Just a little upset about our clipper or lack of this morning. This evenings little clipper actually looks a bit more impressive. Salted churches this morning, will be on a full salt after midnight.


Timing of said clipper? Areas covered?


----------



## MR. Elite

1/4" on the ground out this way…. but from wat I see.. bout 8pm should look better!??


----------



## road2damascus

Was just lightly snowing in wonder lake. Truck is covered


----------



## snowish10

Grr what would make this christmas is a plowable event.


----------



## road2damascus

Mrs Scott says band will be done by 10pm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just did all my invoices.....it was the best x-mas present ever I got today!


----------



## MR. Elite

YEP…. Jus went out 2 play in the STI a lil, and this doesn't look it'll amount 2 a pushable anything…. 
Fun as hell sideways tho!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1696887 said:


> Mrs Scott says band will be done by 10pm.


MS. Scott..... We all still have a chance. She's single!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice burst here. I'll be pushing a few for sure in the morning!


----------



## rjigto4oje

.9 as of now oak lawn
1 inch trigger hopefully


----------



## MR. Elite

heading out to my 1 of my 1" triggers in sugar grove now!


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1697017 said:


> heading out to my 1 of my 1" triggers in sugar grove now!


1" measured in buffalo grove.
Over 1" in highland park

Headed out to survey more north shore locations and load salt.


----------



## Sawboy

Wheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## condo plow

total in past 24 hours 1.6 inches of snow come on 0.04 for my 2 inch triggers


----------



## erkoehler

I love it when there is no traffic!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't believe I'm losing sleep over this crap


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ronnie coffin fuel in oak forest


----------



## Sawboy

Busted plow. Awesome. Truck amd plow for sale. 22k cash takes it. Come get it before I burn it all to the ground


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sawboy;1697168 said:


> Busted plow. Awesome. Truck amd plow for sale. 22k cash takes it. Come get it before I burn it all to the ground


 what happened...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy;1697168 said:


> Busted plow. Awesome. Truck amd plow for sale. 22k cash takes it. Come get it before I burn it all to the ground


15k cash. I'll bring it over in an hour.


----------



## dieselss

What happened?


----------



## condo plow

We should broke out the leave blowers for this light weight crap


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1697178 said:


> 15k cash. I'll bring it over in an hour.


damn Lowballer!!!!

15,005


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1697160 said:


> Ronnie coffin fuel in oak forest


thanks for coffee Ron.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ouch that hurts


----------



## 01PStroke

How/why did that happen


----------



## dieselss

Looks like the pivot pins broke. Need any help with that later on?


----------



## Sawboy

Just woke up. Gonna go out and look now and see if I can figure out what's up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1697197 said:


> thanks for coffee Ron.


Anytime!!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Hose, that controls pivot from right to left. Cracked down near the fitting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like frame broke along with that hose. A hose in no big deal. Got a few in my truck.


----------



## Sawboy

That pic isn't my plow. I put the hose on will call at Regional. $30. I've never replaced one. Dare I attempt it myself, or is there a big risk of stripping things?


----------



## dieselss

What the hose? That's cake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

New offer 15,035


----------



## road2damascus

15,040 and I will take it as is condition


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well Bob my brand new plow is broke also. I had a short chain it won't stay up on his own


----------



## snowish10

$1 bob. lol


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1697391 said:


> well Bob my brand new plow is broke also. I had a short chain it won't stay up on his own


1000 bucks. Pick up today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1697391 said:


> well Bob my brand new plow is broke also. I had a short chain it won't stay up on his own


Which new one the new new one used on holidays to plow or the old new one used on weekdays to plow or is it the old old new one used on sat and sun...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1697413 said:


> Which new one the new new one used on holidays to plow or the old new one used on weekdays to plow or is it the old old new one used on sat and sun...?


just drop it off at regional


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1697413 said:


> Which new one the new new one used on holidays to plow or the old new one used on weekdays to plow or is it the old old new one used on sat and sun...?


just drop it off at regional the red 1 is used at night the silver 1 is used during the day


----------



## Mark13

Looks like some of you had a rough night! 

We got a full plow and salt on everything. Things went pretty smoothly, I did trip over my shovel once.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Mark13;1697497 said:


> Looks like some of you had a rough night!
> 
> We got a full plow and salt on everything. Things went pretty smoothly, I did trip over my shovel once.


Lol that happens to me all the time, stupid uneven sidewalks...


----------



## Mark13

NorthernSvc's;1697513 said:


> Lol that happens to me all the time, stupid uneven sidewalks...


I've got my sidewalks pretty well memorized on where I have to lift or stop pushing at. One of the driveways I do has a big raised island in the center of the loop, the perimeter is rail road ties. I shovel 5-7' around the whole island because my truck doesn't turn sharp enough, the shovel likes to get caught on ice build up as I'm full speed ahead. Tripped over it once and almost fell down 3x. They said my price to salt it was to much, they would take care of salt themselves. So far they aren't doing to good and are about to get a phone call giving them the option to salt like they said or I'll only plow the flat section of the driveway. I don't need to go sliding into their house/garage/retaining wall and damage their property or my equipment because they are to cheap to salt but like their poorly designed driveway.


----------



## Sawboy

All fixed up. Big thanks to Ben of Northern Svcs!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1697497 said:


> Looks like some of you had a rough night!
> 
> We got a full plow and salt on everything. Things went pretty smoothly, I did trip over my shovel once.


Sure it wasnt those mudtuckey suspenders you be tripping over..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1697518 said:


> I've got my sidewalks pretty well memorized on where I have to lift or stop pushing at. One of the driveways I do has a big raised island in the center of the loop, the perimeter is rail road ties. I shovel 5-7' around the whole island because my truck doesn't turn sharp enough, the shovel likes to get caught on ice build up as I'm full speed ahead. Tripped over it once and almost fell down 3x. They said my price to salt it was to much, they would take care of salt themselves. So far they aren't doing to good and are about to get a phone call giving them the option to salt like they said or I'll only plow the flat section of the driveway. I don't need to go sliding into their house/garage/retaining wall and damage their property or my equipment because they are to cheap to salt but like their poorly designed driveway.


Its ok mark we all do stuff like that..just ask someone on here in regaurds to basketball net and garbage can in a driveway...hmmmm..? Ring a bell anyone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sidewalks? Shovels? what absurd conversation are we having here?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sawboy;1697558 said:


> All fixed up. Big thanks to Ben of Northern Svcs!


Anytime! I work for booze and coffee!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1697614 said:


> Anytime! I work for booze and coffee!


sorry bob I have to the void the warranty


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1697727 said:


> sorry bob I have to the void the warranty


Damn :crying:


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo;1697727 said:


> sorry bob I have to the void the warranty


Sweet there was a warranty? Who should I send the repair bill too?payup


----------



## plow3232

*anyone?*

xd 18 rims with almost new tires, p275-65-18 wrangler sra less than 2000 miles on them 1100 obo. was on hummer h3 6 lug. 
couldn't put pics

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/4258727783.html


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go plow3232think i got it for ya


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All possible. 

Salt run Sunday. 1/2in +\-.

Salt run, maybe push zero tolerance Monday night. 1/2-1+\-.

Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.

All can change as always. Get rest, our winter looks to keep up!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1698456 said:


> All possible.
> 
> Salt run Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe push zero tolerance Monday night. 1/2-1+\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change as always. Get rest, our winter looks to keep up!


Thank you for the update!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Pushin 2 Please;1698456 said:


> All possible.
> 
> Salt run Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe push zero tolerance Monday night. 1/2-1+\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change as always. Get rest, our winter looks to keep up!


This forum needs a like button


----------



## erkoehler

That will be a busy few days!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1698817 said:


> That will be a busy few days!


That's a good thing. Start next year off with a bang.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1698838 said:


> That's a good thing. Start next year off with a bang.


Sounds good ryan for the bang. As long as it's NOT A BOOM...MEANING THE (B-word)..??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, I wasn't looking for that. I'll pass on that for sure. That may ruin my year. Some nice little snows work just fine.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1698901 said:


> No, I wasn't looking for that. I'll pass on that for sure. That may ruin my year. Some nice little snows work just fine.


Absolutley agree a nice bunch of 2-4 snow fall


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time will tell!

18hrs for two weeks and my 3 24hr shift...at this point, I want sleep


----------



## buildinon

Hope everyone had a great holiday, and has been enjoying the season so far. It seems like we may have a decent winter for the first time in a few years. I was at Russo in Hainsville (or however you spell it) Thursday picking up another pallet of Peladow (to keep in my garage instead of having to go to the yard and get it in the middle of the night) and Pete there was telling me that they have already sold as much material as they did last year total. Well good luck out there, and be safe...watch out for the idiots, as they don't watch out for us.


----------



## buildinon

brianbrich1;1689951 said:


> Was someone on this forum talking about a person who has a spreader mounted on a trailer? I passed one yesterday in crete and I must say it was a nice custom fit.


Hey that is one of our salters  If it was a SnowEx one, it is the only one in Illinois that I know of. My guy has had it for 2 seasons now, and it comes from SnowEx that way. He got it so that he doesn't have a v-box in the bed of his truck all the time. It works great now that John Deere there in Crete was able to redesign and fix SnowEx's design flaws with the motor he was having. If I recall right, he went through 3 motors last season. But it was a design flaw. The dealer fixed it. If you see a Kenworth semi in that area with a custom v-box on it as well, it is the same guys. He is who I contract through. He also has a few other smaller dumps down there with all brand new SnowEx 9500's on them.


----------



## brianbrich1

buildinon;1698934 said:


> Hey that is one of our salters  If it was a SnowEx one, it is the only one in Illinois that I know of. My guy has had it for 2 seasons now, and it comes from SnowEx that way. He got it so that he doesn't have a v-box in the bed of his truck all the time. It works great now that John Deere there in Crete was able to redesign and fix SnowEx's design flaws with the motor he was having. If I recall right, he went through 3 motors last season. But it was a design flaw. The dealer fixed it. If you see a Kenworth semi in that area with a custom v-box on it as well, it is the same guys. He is who I contract through. He also has a few other smaller dumps down there with all brand new SnowEx 9500's on them.


That's pretty close to where I had seen him. Name of person company? Based out of crete?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Was it a red Chevy


----------



## brianbrich1

Black... think either a chevy or ford


----------



## buildinon

It used to get towed around by a red 2009 Chevy extended cab, bug that got traded in a few months ago for a Black 2013 Chevy 2500 quad cab that you saw it on Brian  I'll shoot you a pm with the other info, but yes he lives in Crete. Been working with him for years.


----------



## snowish10

buildinon;1699223 said:


> It used to get towed around by a red 2009 Chevy extended cab, bug that got traded in a few months ago for a Black 2013 Chevy 2500 quad cab that you saw it on Brian  I'll shoot you a pm with the other info, but yes he lives in Crete. Been working with him for years.


Yea, I made the thread I thought it was a good idea. I might do that since I pretty much have no bed left. Once I get my own accounts. Any pictures of the trailer????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I got 2 hours of sleep I wake up to some crappy weather unless you'rE riding a motorcycle

had to pick up the plow before 12 there was some debris stuck in the 2 Way valve


----------



## dieselss

Hey now. It's great riding weather


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I almost want to take my four wheelers out mudding


----------



## MR. Elite

elitelawnteam1;1698669 said:


> this forum needs a like button


word!!! X2


----------



## buildinon

I will see if I can get some, but you should be able to look it up on SnowEx's website as they make it like that right from the factory. I do know it is not cheap though. Making one might be cheaper...lol


----------



## dieselss

I thought I saw it listed around 9g


----------



## buildinon

you might be able to buy a larger older spreader, then mount it on a trailer and make it do what you need it to do. that way you save some money, and have the same concept


----------



## buildinon

Snowish10...here is a link to it on SnowEx's website--

http://www.snowexproducts.com/salt-spreaders/sp-7000


----------



## snowish10

buildinon;1699332 said:


> Snowish10...here is a link to it on SnowEx's website--
> 
> http://www.snowexproducts.com/salt-spreaders/sp-7000


Thanks!

Gota save money anyway we can. lol But can you build a trailer and still be street legal or do you have to register it ?


----------



## buildinon

You can build a trailer, then have to take it to get inspected. You can always buy the salter, then find a trailer that fits your needs, and marry the two together. It would probally still be cheaper than buying the whole unit new.


----------



## snowish10

buildinon;1699380 said:


> You can build a trailer, then have to take it to get inspected. You can always buy the salter, then find a trailer that fits your needs, and marry the two together. It would probally still be cheaper than buying the whole unit new.


Thats true, and that would probably be cheaper to!! The only thing is whats better a belt/chain drive spreader or a auger ???


----------



## buildinon

? For you guys...any one here ever used Chapin SureSpread Salt Spreader's? If so, how are they compared to the Earthways? I was looking at getting a few new push ones and the Chapins come with the cover and deflector for the same price as the Earthway without the accesories.


----------



## MR. Elite

selling the Meyer 750 hitch mooted spreader with all wiring, control and vibrator in amazing shape! Everthing is in perfect working condition… Also has a brand new motor as well!!! Asking $1200 OBO installation available upon request


----------



## Mark13

buildinon;1699388 said:


> ? For you guys...any one here ever used Chapin SureSpread Salt Spreader's? If so, how are they compared to the Earthways? I was looking at getting a few new push ones and the Chapins come with the cover and deflector for the same price as the Earthway without the accesories.


My boss has 1 or 2 of them with another on order I believe. The local dealer can't keep them in stock and has a waiting list for the next batch. I think they said they sold 40 before the first shipment even arrived and that was a couple weeks ago. I've never used one so I can't say anything about how well they work but if they are selling like that they must be doing something right.


----------



## buildinon

Is he getting them thru Russo? If so that is where I was looking at getting mine from as well. Any information you can get from him on them would be appreciated. I was going to go with the SnowEx's but the price of the Earthways is way better but then you have to add the cover and deflector still. Where as with the Chapin it comes with everything there. The only thing that I am hesitant about with it is the spreader control. I do like the one on the Earthway more.


----------



## Mark13

buildinon;1699481 said:


> Is he getting them thru Russo? If so that is where I was looking at getting mine from as well. Any information you can get from him on them would be appreciated. I was going to go with the SnowEx's but the price of the Earthways is way better but then you have to add the cover and deflector still. Where as with the Chapin it comes with everything there. The only thing that I am hesitant about with it is the spreader control. I do like the one on the Earthway more.


Russo's to far for us. We're getting them through FS.

I havn't talked to the side walk guys on how they like it but it seems they use it more then the other couple spreaders floating around the shop.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1698456 said:


> All possible.
> 
> Salt run Sunday. 1/2in +\-.
> 
> Salt run, maybe push zero tolerance Monday night. 1/2-1+\-.
> 
> Push Tuesday night into Wednesday. 1-3.
> 
> All can change as always. Get rest, our winter looks to keep up!


As of NOW, sticking with this.

Oh yeah, Thursday looks good too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1699807 said:


> As of NOW, sticking with this.
> 
> Oh yeah, Thursday looks good too!


Woo hoo. Busy week! Love it. As long as it holds true.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I have a buddy that work for IDOT they told him 5 to 8 well see


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje;1699825 said:


> I have a buddy that work for IDOT they told him 5 to 8 well see


5-8 which day. Tuesday?


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;1699845 said:


> 5-8 which day. Tuesday?


yes Tuesday but the state has been wrong I'm not sure who they use to forecast


----------



## rjigto4oje

Lets go hawks kickin some a$$ lately


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje;1699847 said:


> yes Tuesday but the state has been wrong I'm not sure who they use to forecast


Its all guesses, educated guesses and which model the forecasters fall in love with. But i like to hear what everyone has to say. Then prepare. Even if it dont snow 8", i will still figure out a plan for it ahead of time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;1699825 said:


> I have a buddy that work for IDOT they told him 5 to 8 well see


Maybe if they add up the whole up coming week. MAYBE.

Sunday 1/2-1.

Monday night 1/2-1.

Tuesday night 1-3.

Thursday night (I'm not saying right now) looks more than all the above.

Add those up, 2-5. Plus Thursday.

5-8 for the week looks, well?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I truly haven't had time or the brain power to sort out crap. The week looks like plentyful with chances......just woke up from a 40 hour day.......need more sleep.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1700048 said:


> I truly haven't had time or the brain power to sort out crap. The week looks like plentyful with chances......just woke up from a 40 hour day.......need more sleep.


Jack n coke


----------



## 1olddogtwo

May need a double or two


----------



## buildinon

Pat you mean or 12 :laughing:
Seems like when ever the wife is out of town, I am on here to dang much. I should be having a few  myself but I have been going through plow records and this years receipts from all costs for plowing and construction. Making sure I have everything ready to roll in a few weeks for the bend over...I mean taxes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tax time, I look forward to getting $$$ back. Last year I got 7500 back, yeawho!!


----------



## road2damascus

7500? No wonder you get a new plow every year.


----------



## buildinon

Money back? What is this you speak of? I do believe I have heard of this rumor, but I do not understand how it works or if it is really just a myth...I would be better of not working, having a few kids and maybe then I would find out what you are speaking of. I pay in every year or just break even. This year we are going to be HURTING with the new tax laws. We might even try to file seperate. Depends what the accountant says to do. I was always told getting married was better for taxes. It was a LIE...a lie I tell ya!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1699033 said:


> Was it a red Chevy


hey did you ever find those cutting edge's??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1700073 said:


> 7500? No wonder you get a new plow every year.


tax write offs.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1700080 said:


> tax write offs.


Thats right.tax right off!I told my wife same thing I did not marry her because i love her I needed her for a tax right off....lmao...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1699807 said:


> As of NOW, sticking with this.
> 
> Oh yeah, Thursday looks good too!


Call the ball. I have a crappy outlook right now and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1700116 said:


> Call the ball. I have a crappy outlook right now and I'll leave it at that.


CURVE...? A Swing and a miss.?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1700071 said:


> Tax time, I look forward to getting $$$ back. Last year I got 7500 back, yeawho!!


Money back? Must be nice most of the time uncle sam has his hand out in front of my door. You know what they say in business, if your not owing taxes your not making money.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I disagree plenty of large companies out there skating taxes and making millions....


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1700116 said:


> Call the ball. I have a crappy outlook right now and I'll leave it at that.


Just like that??? That didn't take long to put a damper on my mood!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1700128 said:


> CURVE...? A Swing and a miss.?


Not feeling/seeing it as much.

Sorry, just in crappy mood, just don't need anymore bad news/let downs

Bears 4 GB 51.


----------



## brianbrich1

NorthernSvc's;1700184 said:


> I disagree plenty of large companies out there skating taxes and making millions....


I apparently haven't figured it out then.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1700190 said:


> Not feeling/seeing it as much.
> 
> Sorry, just in crappy mood, just don't need anymore bad news/let downs
> 
> Bears 4 GB 51.


Maybe the euro will be right for once


----------



## birchwood

brianbrich1;1700206 said:


> I apparently haven't figured it out then.


I also haven't figured it out because I sure as hell ain't making a lot and they still have there hands out looking for all my riches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1700259 said:


> Maybe the euro will be right for once











Pipe dreams.......not buying the kool aid.

Does look like clipperminia thru the next week. At this point, I could careless.

Good luck

Mr happy camper signing out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will go rinise off the truck and plow, maybe that will help!


Mr happy


----------



## clncut

Freezing rain advisory posted


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1700316 said:


> Freezing rain advisory posted


Maybe a hand wax will put it over the top?


----------



## Midwest Pond

The Euro is too inflated, the run from today to Jan. 8th shows up getting over 22" of snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Uncle Sam always bends me over. Welcome to our lovely tax system. My wife went back to work this year. The first time since having kids, so like 7 years. Accountant is already prepping me for it. As he says, we make too much money. And I respond, no my wife has too many bills


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1700337 said:


> The Euro is too inflated, the run from today to Jan. 8th shows up getting over 22" of snow


Looks to be a real event around the 6- 7th, I should be arriving or on my way 2 Tucson on that day.


----------



## clncut

Midwest Pond;1700337 said:


> The Euro is too inflated, the run from today to Jan. 8th shows up getting over 22" of snow


The euro always seems to be inflated.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some drizzle and some light rail light snowflakes falling in love


----------



## elitelawnteam1

the last event that was supposed to produce 12"+ according to the euro never happened. im waiting a few days, then we'll see.

but at least the models aren't predicting snow, and then nothing happens (last year). they've just been over estimating totals


----------



## birchwood

I've got ice in Joliet. My drive way is icy but sights seem to be good residual salt is keeping it from freezing.


----------



## brianbrich1

anybody know who has to skid steers at the target in Homewood the cats kid has had a flat tire for the last 3 days


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone use thawrox salt. How do you like it. Or what do you guys use


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Salt trucks rolling


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy ice. Literally just slid all the way down my driveway. All untreated surfaces are an absolute ice rink. Be careful out there everyone


----------



## snowish10

Thank god I have liquid deicer at the house for sure a ice rink. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1700579 said:


> Holy ice. Literally just slid all the way down my driveway. All untreated surfaces are an absolute ice rink. Be careful out there everyone


finally some better weather, send that ******** from yesterday back south


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1700583 said:


> Thank god I have liquid deicer at the house for sure a ice rink. lol


don't say that too loud Ron, might drink it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1700352 said:


> some drizzle and some light rail light snowflakes falling in love


stupid phone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Was snowing in Oaklawn just treated my one zt was a nice and wet....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

my driveway was covered in ice.. had to salt.


----------



## Sawboy

As expected, my block heater is blowing the GFI again. POS setup that Ford has


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1700640 said:


> As expected, my block heater is blowing the GFI again. POS setup that Ford has


Luckily don't need it. Never used it in my 06 and started fine below 0 multiple times. Tad bit Smokey though lol


----------



## Sawboy

I don't "need" it either. But why put all that additional stress on engine if ya don't have to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sawboy;1700640 said:


> as expected, my block heater is blowing the gfi again. Pos setup that ford has


15,100.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1700585 said:


> don't say that too loud Ron, might drink it


Speaking of that, full salt run complete. Time for Bears and BEERS!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1700659 said:


> 15,100.....


Probably be for sale come spring if things don't get right around here. Won't be 15k, but it'll be a good price with a wideout


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1700659 said:


> 15,100.....


15,200. Maybe I am a ford guy after all


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy is floating over to the darkside and getting a 3/4 ton Chevy suburban


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1700699 said:


> 15,200. Maybe I am a ford guy
> 
> You were all along.just drunk or hung over when ya bought the chevey..then realized you made the MISTAKE....LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My chevy will still yank almost any thing down the road. Ask Ron. He knows what I mean.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1700721 said:


> My chevy will still yank almost any thing down the road. Ask Ron. He knows what I mean.


Yup, I was impressed with the power to pull a loaded tank truck out of a flooded field of poop and pee. Lots of power.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1700721 said:


> My chevy will still yank almost any thing down the road. Ask Ron. He knows what I mean.


Did you yank his chain

4 events by next Monday, 1st two favoring north, Thursday area wide and weekend appears to be the $$$$ maker.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1700730 said:


> Did you yank his chain
> 
> 4 events by next Monday, 1st two favoring north, Thursday area wide and weekend appears to be the $$$$ maker.


Good I want to put some good hours on my truck!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1700748 said:


> Good I want to put some good hours on my truck!


I got plenty of stuff u can do if ur bored and want to put hours on it.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1700766 said:


> I got plenty of stuff u can do if ur bored and want to put hours on it.


Like?? I need to make money. Im outs work for my other job till feb.


----------



## Midwest Pond

A few events every few days, what a great way to keep my sanity and avoid starting any major projects around the house

Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What the Hell was that!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1700787 said:


> What the Hell was that!!!!!


Again, what the hell was that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1700770 said:


> Like?? I need to make money. Im outs work for my other job till feb.


Well u just said u wanted hours on it. Not that I wanted to get paid for it.


----------



## buildinon

Refs 13---Bears 7 at half :angry: at least I have home made gnocchi that I just made to drown my sorrows in xysport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They weren't bad calls. Were just bad.


----------



## rjigto4oje

buildinon;1700810 said:


> Refs 13---Bears 7 at half :angry: at least I have home made gnocchi that I just made to drown my sorrows in xysport


Butter cheese, and parsley


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1700810 said:


> Refs 13---Bears 7 at half :angry: at least I have home made gnocchi that I just made to drown my sorrows in xysport


Nice i have home made govies..mmmm and some ravioli..double mmm. And new bottle if home made Dego red from my land lord


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mr happy is feeling better now......not talking about the bears either!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1700730 said:


> Did you yank his chain
> 
> 4 events by next Monday, 1st two favoring north, Thursday area wide and weekend appears to be the $$$$ maker.


Tuesdays night looks to be the money maker 6 inches possible


----------



## SnowMatt13

Plow. Sleep. Repeat


----------



## dieselss

X2 on Tuesday night 
Bears will.mess it up in the end


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The GFS has been saying that for the last few days.

My concentration Is coming back.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ditto on tuesday and hope its a doozie no more zt account after that..


----------



## buildinon

If I wasn't worried about having to go out later, I would be drinking myself to a stuper right now with the way this game is going!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lowes has some nice beaters for rent


----------



## buildinon

Figures I posted that, then literally got the call for salt run. See ya'll later


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1700860 said:


> Figures I posted that, then literally got the call for salt run. See ya'll later


that's life Pilgrim


----------



## dieselss

Ha. I knew it. Go green bay


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1700910 said:


> Ha. I knew it. Go green bay


It was forecasted.


----------



## dieselss

Yep. The minute they said Cutler was playing. It was over


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1700917 said:


> Yep. The minute they said Cutler was playing. It was over


I'm not a football fan there were bad calls not a cutler fan he's gone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1700917 said:


> Yep. The minute they said Cutler was playing. It was over


Yes it was.....

All kidding aside, that stupid play cost them the game. He didn't do to bad.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Its ok think we wont have worry about him next year..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1700925 said:


> Yes it was.....
> 
> All kidding aside, that stupid play cost them the game. He didn't do to bad.


Yep he did do good! Just NOT GOOD ENOUGH...wish i could make 10 million in 4 months and still have a job...oh wait i need to become a politician..


----------



## brianbrich1

Instead of throwing just the quarterback under the bus why are we not pointing out a defense that couldn't stop a wet paper bag all year and couldn't get off the field on multiple 3/4th downs.


----------



## tyreese27

Bears defense sucks and cost them the game as simple as that.....


----------



## clncut

On another note, Anyone see the silva fight last night???? OUCH!!!


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1700917 said:


> Yep. The minute they said Cutler was playing. It was over


Yeah ok? Cuz Cutler gave up 33 points? Cuz cutler allowed THREE 4th down conversions on the final drive?

Get real. The defense cost us another game.


----------



## Sawboy

brianbrich1;1700964 said:


> Instead of throwing just the quarterback under the bus why are we not pointing out a defense that couldn't stop a wet paper bag all year and couldn't get off the field on multiple 3/4th downs.


THIS!! All year long.....THIS!


----------



## Meezer

tyreese27;1700980 said:


> Bears defense sucks and cost them the game as simple as that.....


Yeah, that last TD was brutal. The Packers guy that caught it was playing with a broken leg that wasn't totally healed & he still burnt the bears DB's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1701006 said:


> On another note, Anyone see the silva fight last night???? OUCH!!!


Right? Ouch..... Just walk it off!


----------



## birchwood

It's snowing and sticking in Joliet wtf


----------



## snowish10

Same here in westchester .


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run during the day today.

Now we wait for accumulating snow! Could be tomorrow, or could be Tuesday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1701096 said:


> Full salt run during the day today.
> 
> No we wait for accumulating snow! Could be tomorrow, or could be Tuesday!


Hold on, that doesn't sound like football talk!


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1701088 said:


> Same here in westchester .


Really? I better look out my window!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tues/Weds numbers are coming in heavier..... 

6"+ ?....... 

Have you guys looked at the latest runs here? There are all starting to show a real heavy band over the next few days


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1701142 said:


> Really? I better look out my window!


it stopped now.


----------



## dieselss

Defense was awful ill agree, Cutler was so so ill go that far


----------



## ultimate plow

Cutler did fine. He played a good game. This game is without a doubt on the defense. No question about it. Mel tucker needs to go.The whole defensive coaching needs to go!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1701147 said:


> Tues/Weds numbers are coming in heavier.....
> 
> 6"+ ?.......
> 
> Have you guys looked at the latest runs here? There are all starting to show a real heavy band over the next few days


Yes, it looks BAD. Hoping for 1-2. Maybe 1-3 tops. Nothing more.


----------



## Midwest Pond

these 2-3" shots are keeping the invoicing moving, I won't complain


----------



## buildinon

There was a nice little snow ban that moved through Evanston / Skokie / Peterson and 94 area, while I was out salting. Kinda got me worried for a minute there as I didn't have the plow on the truck :crying: Then it was gone in about 20 minutes...didn't amount to more than blowing on the ground. But if would of hung around for a few hours at that rate, it would of been much gooder payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so whats the chance of it snowing in the amount's they are talking about on wednesday?

i have heard any where from 1-3 to 6 plus.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well these number are all over the place. Right now I'm going with 2-3 south. ⏳⏳


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's plenty.


----------



## brianbrich1

A little salt run tonight and then a long drawn out snow from Tuesday night till Thursday morning?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1701380 said:


> A little salt run tonight and then a long drawn out snow from Tuesday night till Thursday morning?


I'll have to have wings Wed at break time.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1701385 said:


> I'll have to have wings Wed at break time.


Morning boys nice out side..Did you mention WINGS mmmmmm Beer also??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Watching Conrad on 9. He just said SEVERAL INCHES TUESDAY Thru THURSDAY...YIKES..Iam officialy holding my breath


----------



## brianbrich1

Not sure if I like the idea of 3-5" drawn out over a 24 hour period. Makes for a long outting for a little snow keeping ZT accounts in check. I much prefer the 4-6" snow that comes down in a 8-10 hr span but ill take the snow anyway it comes. Keep this winter rolling good as it looks good on paper and hopefully will look even better when received.Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

a weekend system drives the numbers through the roof.... a great way to start the year..... tonight, Tues. into Thursday, and then the weekend.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1701472 said:


> a weekend system drives the numbers through the roof.... a great way to start the year..... tonight, Tues. into Thursday, and then the weekend.....


Ooooh such pretty colors. Seen stuff like this before and it never materialized like they said.so I guess just deal when it if and when it gets here.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Remind me never to take you to a tsunami warning


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1701504 said:


> Remind me never to take you to a tsunami warning


Nice Allen thanks ...


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol.... no problem..... heading out, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## SnowMatt13

WWA already issued for us up here by the border. 3-5 starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1701781 said:


> WWA already issued for us up here by the border. 3-5 starting tomorrow night.


3-5mm right? About what we will get if we go by their past predictions vs what actually happens.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It appears I88/ north will receive the higher amounts at this point, or will they?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1701885 said:


> It appears I88/ north will receive the higher amounts at this point, or will they?


When I watched skilling at noon 10 inches at midway 4 all 3 days tues wed thurs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

missed him, damn it!


I dont even agree with our private forecaster, not totally buying the 150 mile plus shift in the forecast either. 

Im bucking the system!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'm with Pat, buck the system. And the forecasters too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1701910 said:


> I'm with Pat, buck the system. And the forecasters too.


I'm 2-3 hours away from opening my computer, I had to go back to Bradley..... I don't agree with NWS at all. They are putting the 2nd part way to our south. They are saying its a 200 mile shift!....hell no!


----------



## rjigto4oje

As long as everyone gets a full plow and some salt runs well all b on the same page I just hat driving from lot to lot on amateur night


----------



## DIRISHMAN

That's Why when I plow. I plow with a Loader so remember plow safely my friend..............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1701955 said:


> That's Why when I plow. I plow with a Loader so remember plow safely my friend..............


I'm going to get a video of ya too!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys even think it's gonna stick? Is the ground cold enuff?


----------



## clncut

Ch 7 had 7 inches for my area by wed night and ch 5 said 1 by the same time. Wtf!?!?! Oh the headaches. Ill watch Tom, take the average and hope for the best. Really hoping the lake kicks in Thursday!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1701967 said:


> I'm going to get a video of ya too!!!!


Promise ? You can get one of me and Ill get one of you crashing thru the 5ft piles with your Vee Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

What time are we having coffee break Wednesday?


----------



## brianbrich1

Because that's the important thing to worry about...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SKILLING ON AND SAY 17-1 RATIO SO LITE FLUFFY SNOW AND A LOT OF IT COMING UP:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some one has to report what tommy says.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1702007 said:


> SKILLING ON AND SAY 17-1 RATIO SO LITE FLUFFY SNOW AND A LOT OF IT COMING UP:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Totals?....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1701984 said:


> Ch 7 had 7 inches for my area by wed night and ch 5 said 1 by the same time. Wtf!?!?! Oh the headaches. Ill watch Tom, take the average and hope for the best. Really hoping the lake kicks in Thursday!!!


Got a feeling u might be the winner here!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1702012 said:


> Totals?....


6-10 area wide. Lets hope for 1-2!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1702017 said:


> 6-10 area wide. Lets hope for 1-2!


Hell no, I'm pumped for this one!.....I'm buying the half the shift....been on the fence to long on this one....lock it in baby!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Ron at least it wont be a heavy wet snow just lite and FLUFFY


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

6-10 inches is NOT light.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

1olddogtwo;1702020 said:


> Hell no, I'm pumped for this one!.....I'm buying the half the shift....been on the fence to long on this one....lock it in baby!


What are u locking in? 6-10 or 1-2


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1702014 said:


> Got a feeling u might be the winner here!


If your right ill buy your next coffee! That is I your ever in NWI


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its looking like 3-5 Tuesday night into Wednesday. We will get a break than another round of 3-5 Wednesday evening through Thursday morning. Could be more, lake pending.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1702048 said:


> Its looking like 3-5 Tuesday night into Wednesday. We will get a break than another round of 3-5 Wednesday evening through Thursday morning. Could be more, lake pending.


Area wide?? Just tell me more than 1"!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1702048 said:


> Its looking like 3-5 Tuesday night into Wednesday. We will get a break than another round of 3-5 Wednesday evening through Thursday morning. Could be more, lake pending.


Does that change any for the northside or is that area wide?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling on shhhh :laughing: JK


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1701967 said:


> I'm going to get a video of ya too!!!!


Maybe you should focus on driving.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

sKILLING IS CALLING FOR 6-10 area wide along with lake enhancement


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1702067 said:


> Maybe you should focus on driving.


Oh, I see how this goes, I run over one handicap.......and now I'm handicapped, A?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DTN is saying 1-2" in the Orland area tonight. We shall see if they are correct.


----------



## dieselss

Lunarlandscape;1702042 said:


> What are u locking in? 6-10 or 1-2


I think its 1-2


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1702067 said:


> Maybe you should focus on driving.


He is quite capable of drinking his XXXlarge DD coffe smoking driving texting and plowing......I think


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1702072 said:


> Oh, I see how this goes, I run over one handicap.......and now I'm handicapped, A?


Ha, don't forget the guard rail.


----------



## brianbrich1

3-5 midway south..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You are all a bunch of bumbling idiots! Bahahahah. Just kidding. At this point who cares. We all know the forecasters have no clue.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing here now. Ground covering good.



I guess the ground is cold enuff!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1702119 said:


> You are all a bunch of bumbling idiots! Bahahahah. Just kidding. At this point who cares. We all know the forecasters have no clue.


Bahahahahaha .....The main thing is Ryan we all know well be out with the other bumbling IDIOTS on the roads during News Years(?????)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1702122 said:


> Snowing here now. Ground covering good.
> 
> I guess the ground is cold enuff!


(HUH)????  nothing here in TP


----------



## Midwest Pond

Be careful out there on New Year's Day ...... the partiers may get in the way


----------



## clncut

Odd how no advisories have been posted for areas south of Chicago but watches are already up in Ohio.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1702161 said:


> Be careful out there on New Year's Day ...... the partiers may get in the way


This is the biggest issue. Its shocking how many people drive around hammered on new years. But people are dumb.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1702139 said:


> (HUH)????  nothing here in TP


Snowing in oak forest. Has to be by you?


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1702170 said:


> But people are dumb.


This :salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1702170 said:


> This is the biggest issue. Its shocking how many people drive around hammered on new years. But people are dumb.


Yep got cdl and plan on keeping it.Oh ya mr Ron now snowing in TP cars are dusted litely ..looks like slow motion the way its coming down


----------



## 1olddogtwo

National weather service chicago/romeoville il
555 pm cst mon dec 30 2013

.discussion...

Short term (tonight through thursday)...

primary challenges remaining timing and amounts of snow the next
several days. have hoisted a winter weather advisory for along and
north of i-88/290 for late tues afternoon through wed evening when
the most significant snowfall is expected.

weak shortwave still slated to swing across the area this evening
with a period of snow expected. Low level reflection of this wave
still progged to weaken as it moves eastward so expect less back of
low/mid level flow and resultant slow weakening of isentropic
ascent. Despite the weakening forcing guidance remains consistent in
squeezing out around 0.05" of qpf this evening...especially along
and north of i-80. Despite generally favorable thermal profiles with
deep layer of favorable temps for dendritic growth...models continue
to suggest that layer will generally lack the super-saturation
required for good dendrite growth and thus expect snow:liquid ratios
this evening to end up in the 12 to perhaps 15:1 range. This has
been the trend already upstream and snowfall totals of an inch or
less still look on target this evening.

Snow quickly ends shortly after midnight with a ever so brief break
between snow #1 this evening and system #2 slated to arrive by later
tues afternoon. Satellite trends upstream and guidance suggest that
there could be some partial clearing for a time early tuesday before
skies cloud up again toward midday. Cloud cover...weak warm air
advection...and snow should result in near steady or possibly even
slowly rising temps in spots tonight.

guidance remains in excellent agreement depicting a strengthening
low-mid level front over the cornbelt east into the lower great
lakes tuesday afternoon into tuesday night in the right entrance
region of 130-140kt 300mb jet progged to pivot around the base of
the hudson polar vortex. Strengthening frontogenetic circulation
should result in a band of snow developing tuesday and moving into
our cwa by late afternoon tuesday and likely continuing through much
of tuesday night before ending wednesday morning. pretty typical to
end up with a relatively narrow band of snow in these set-ups with
fairly sharp cut off to the snow on the southern flank...which
models suggest won`t make big headway southward. The result should
be little or no snow through tuesday night over our southern cwa
with one of the tricky parts figuring out where the southern flank
of the better snow will set up.

looking to be a potentially longer duration light to moderate snow
with rates not expected to get out of hand...but the duration being
such that totals could get fairly impressive. Model derived qpf for
this event looks to be around a third of an inch...which given the
likely higher than avg snow:liquid ratios could easily fluff up to a
solid band of 3-6 inches. Forecast soundings suggest that the deep
isothermal layer will exist with temps hovering at or just below
the prime dendritic growth zone...however should column end up a bit
cooler then snow:liquid ratios resultant snow amounts could be a bit
higher. Forecast cross sections really don`t show any significant
layers of negative epv...so really not seeing anything terribly
worrisome with regarded to heavier/convective snow rates despite the
fairly impressive frontogenetic band progged to set up. Do have some
concern about lake enhanced to the snowfall over ne il tuesday night
into wednesday morning given the low level instability...but depth
of the convective marine layer is progged to be shallow (generally
less than 5000ft) and probably too shallow to be a large
contributing factor to snow totals.

Models continue to exhibit very little consistency in handling the
pacific shortwave progged to race eastward into the central conus
later wednesday into wednesday night. About the only thing models do
agree on was a 150-200mi southward shift in the track of this
system. The wrf-nam which was really pegging wi/mi now places us in
the axis of heavier qpf. The global models which had placed our cwa
more in the line of fire now focus the higher qpf and bigger snow
threat generally south of our cwa. The exception being the 12z ecmwf
which shifted south the least and still brings appreciable snow
accums into about the southern 2/3 of our cwa wed night into early
thursday. Confidence in how this system will evolve is obviously
lower than average...though am inclined to buy into the global
models and the significant southward shift given the model
unanimity. Differences in the global models still exist in the
amplitude and timing of the wave with gfs/gem more suppressed and
largely missing our cwa to the south with the snow. Course of least
regret at this point was to scale back on pops somewhat but maintain
likely pops over southern cwa as a nod to forecast continuity. If
the southward trend and wpc preferred 12z gfs solution begins to
look more likely then pops would need to be dramatically reduced wed
through thursday over most of the cwa.

Final complicating component is the lake effect potential wednesday
through thursday. Deepening cold air mass in the wake of the wave
passing to our south should result in a ramping up of the lake
effect machine later wed night into thursday. Models differ still on
inversion heights and precise fetch...but did maintain higher pops
closer to lake michigan due to the lake effect threat. Given the the
increasing instability and depth of the convective cloud
layer...including favorably co-located dendritic growth
zone...potential would exist for someone along the southern flanks
of lake michigan to end up with at least several inches of pure lake
effect snow late wed night into thursday. Will need to wait a couple
more runs probably for models to lock in on the details...but the
lake effect potential bears watching...even into northeast illinois
during this time frame.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1702163 said:


> Odd how no advisories have been posted for areas south of Chicago but watches are already up in Ohio.


winter storm watch..........sure of it, when?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1702195 said:


> winter storm watch..........sure of it, when?


Ok so in lay mans terms are we going to get the snow there hyped about or just a 1-2 incher


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1702195 said:


> winter storm watch..........sure of it, when?


Northern Ohio.....watches posted for wed - Thursday


----------



## clncut

Ok break it down for us, read ur post and my head is spinning. City north? City south?? What's your opinion


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1702212 said:


> Ok break it down for us, read ur post and my head is spinning. City north? City south?? What's your opinion


Just got home, shower and research.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pavement is glistening in Orland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Frink the NWS, going with 6-8 with some higher numbers here on the southside!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1702314 said:


> Frink the NWS, going with 6-8 with some higher numbers here on the southside!


I like it!


----------



## snowish10

tues/ wed or wed/thurs??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

By Thursday am.....Tommy in a few

no isobars talk till the weekend, HA


----------



## Bird21

New Years in the truck again. Last time this happened it was a couple cases of Coke and 30 Double Whoppers for the shovelers.

The joys of the Snow Game!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1702334 said:


> New Years in the truck again. Last time this happened it was a couple cases of Coke and 30 Double Whoppers for the shovelers.
> 
> The joys of the Snow Game!!!


Ill take one with cheeses


----------



## Midwest Pond

Very, very fluffy snow....... with ice patches under it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salts eating the fluff right up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have an idea when this snow now is supposed to stop? Kinda wanna go out now instead of at 2am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did he say 13 inches at midway.....sully?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1702352 said:


> Anyone have an idea when this snow now is supposed to stop? Kinda wanna go out now instead of at 2am


Hour or two. Good salting and the sun will burn it off.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Please no. I have "things" to do in the am tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

SullivanSeptic;1702347 said:


> Salts eating the fluff right up


was talking about the ice patch under it..... fell on my arse tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It went up to 17 then down to 13. I think. No thanks just give 3 and done


----------



## erkoehler

Nap time, 1:30 salt run!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1702336 said:


> Ill take one with cheeses


2 with no pickle I said 5 to 8 the other day jack with the coke please


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We are pushing


----------



## Sawboy

Snowing quite a bit here. Sticking real good too. .5" maybe


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1702449 said:


> We are pushing


snow plowing a .5" ..?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1702462 said:


> snow plowing a .5" ..?


yeah we need to practice


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1702463 said:


> yeah we need to practice


HAHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!!

Practice plowing or……… Who am I 2 talk…. I take out at least 1 mailbox or tree every season!!! LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just finished the tgif I'm going back to the same lot I hate


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1702477 said:


> just finished the tgif I'm going back to the same lot I hate


1 inch out there yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's coming down pretty good right now gotta be close to an inch


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the lot I just cleaned with sectional Is covered, was black a few minutes ago


----------



## R&R Yard Design

About an inch on 183rd


----------



## 1olddogtwo

look like its over with now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1702076 said:


> He is quite capable of drinking his XXXlarge DD coffe smoking driving texting and plowing......I think


don't forget posting on Plowsite


----------



## 1olddogtwo

actually quite few guys out Pushing tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the roads are safe now, come out and play!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1702551 said:


> the roads are safe now, come out and play!


Just got home. 0.5" ish Northbrook 0.25" buffalo grove. I actually pushed the half inch for fun. Anyone want to drive for me tomorrow night? Got to be in my truck OR your plow needs a poly/rubber edge. Residential. Tight route. My main driver slipped and broke his leg last night. He still thinks he is coming. Tough guy if he does. Left leg so still can plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Was it a slip n fall? 

Anyone we know?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1702555 said:


> Was it a slip n fall?
> 
> Anyone we know?


Yes. Slip and fall in a driveway. Not while working. No one you know. Sober too.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1702525 said:


> actually quite few guys out Pushing tonight


Going to get breakfast at country charm in new Lenox if any one is hungry.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Thanks 2 everyone for the wake up post


----------



## metallihockey88

Just saw 2 Hispanic gentlemen in the back of a brand new pick up with the bed full of bulk salt with one of the standing in the back scooping and throwing salt on the lot with a snow shovel.. Tis the season lol

Oh yea forgot to mention it's a strip mall with about 3/4 acre of lot. Hopefully the salt melts the ice off that guy cause it is a bit nippley out here this morning


----------



## dieselss

Anyone use or have any info on dump tailgate electric salters?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1702525 said:


> actually quite few guys out Pushing tonight


Yep i was called out to go push the shopping center on 183rd pulaski being other account was wet....nice change of pace..


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1702702 said:


> Yep i was called out to go push the shopping center on 183rd pulaski being other account was wet....nice change of pace..


What, different color shopping carts to run over?


----------



## birchwood

dieselss;1702680 said:


> Anyone use or have any info on dump tailgate electric salters?


Yes I have a salt dogg what do you want to know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1702579 said:


> Going to get breakfast at country charm in new Lenox if any one is hungry.


Do you deliver?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1702702 said:


> Yep i was called out to go push the shopping center on 183rd pulaski being other account was wet....nice change of pace..


Guess you haven't heard to the history behind Coopers Grove's. I don't know if I believe all the stories or not. Least you made it thru the morning.


----------



## dieselss

birchwood;1702716 said:


> Yes I have a salt dogg what do you want to know


How does it compare to the hydro ones? 
Does the dump tailgate come off? All that good jazz


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a dusting tonight. I can't remember if my leaf blower is 50 or 30 to one mix. Does it matter when burning diesel weight oil in it?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1702745 said:


> Looks like a dusting tonight. I can't remember if my leaf blower is 50 or 30 to one mix. Does it matter when burning diesel weight oil in it?


I'm all sorts of all over the place


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1702745 said:


> Looks like a dusting tonight. I can't remember if my leaf blower is 50 or 30 to one mix. Does it matter when burning diesel weight oil in it?


Dusting? That would be plenty.

Lets hope it dumps 1-2 and falls apart or blows out of here.

I think I'm the only one hoping for that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

May need the 240V model.


----------



## snowish10

Wtf stupid dam weather grrrr


----------



## Lunarlandscape

snowish10;1702833 said:


> Wtf stupid dam weather grrrr


So what are we looking at now for around the O'Hare area? Are we still in it or is it falling apart.


----------



## snowish10

waiting to see what terry says. Im hoping theres not a dusting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was kidding.....wouldn't be surprised to see a upgrade from NWS. Track has change a bit.


----------



## birchwood

dieselss;1702732 said:


> How does it compare to the hydro ones?
> Does the dump tailgate come off? All that good jazz


Tail gate stays on. With the salt dogg it is the same as a hydraulic version. It may be a little under powered but it hasn't jamed yet. The only downfall is it has a screen over the auger to keep clumps out. But if you get a build up of clumps it really slows the flow. And you will need to clear them out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like the LES will become a bigger player. Clncut/diesel may become the winners in this event..... hate calling LES.


----------



## dieselss

Really. Nice. I'll play fair. I'll plow it all into a pile and you guys can load it up and take it to your sites,,,how's that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No reason to go out until after midnight. Finishing off a 12er now, one more and nap time!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Skillings on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1702866 said:


> Skillings on


Will need update.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1702861 said:


> Looks like the LES will become a bigger player. Clncut/diesel may become the winners in this event..... hate calling LES.


I see they posted a LE snow watch already. Just finished plowing in lake county, moving salt around now and hoping for a rest


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1702869 said:


> Will need update.


6 to 12 little bit more north lake enhanced this is 4 tues thru Thursday p.s thanks 4 the snow totals last night snow this weekend 2


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1702715 said:


> What, different color shopping carts to run over?


All the ones pat missed...


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1702881 said:


> All the ones pat missed...


I thought he only got signs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next week looks cold. Highs may not break 0. Another event appears to be in the making around the 10/11th. 

I'll be rolling to AZ for a couple of weeks on Monday I think.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1702725 said:


> Guess you haven't heard to the history behind Coopers Grove's. I don't know if I believe all the stories or not. Least you made it thru the morning.


Huh? What you talkin bout pat


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The old company that did that lot got shot at


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Most guys wont/don't want to plow there. The grocery store has been vacant for 10/12 years after the robbery/killing. If you Google the store info, you'll read about the holiday killing back about 13 years ago. If memory is right, 8 people were locked in a freezer and left to chill. The store was closing early cause of a heavy snow storm. They didn't reopen for two days. 

Most guys say they have seen some weird stuff going on their on snowy nights. The lights Flickr, unusual shades, ghostly fog and some have reported thunder flashes in the store. The wind crys in a high pitch in the back where the loader sits too.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1702824 said:


> Dusting? That would be plenty.
> 
> Lets hope it dumps 1-2 and falls apart or blows out of here.
> 
> I think I'm the only one hoping for that?


Nope. You're not.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1702916 said:


> Most guys wont/don't want to plow there. The grocery store has been vacant for 10/12 years after the robbery/killing. If you Google the store info, you'll read about the holiday killing back about 13 years ago. If memory is right, 8 people were locked in a freezer and left to chill. The store was closing early cause of a heavy snow storm. They didn't reopen for two days.
> 
> Most guys say they have seen some weird stuff going on their on snowy nights. The lights Flickr, unusual shades, ghostly fog and some have reported thunder flashes in the store. The wind crys in a high pitch in the back where the loader sits too.[/QUOTE
> 
> Why does someone still pay to have it plowed?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not only is it here already, the ground is covered. It can stop at anytime now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There are a few smaller stores and a daddy day camp adjoined to the main building.

It is said, Whomever plows the lot will have seven years of bad luck.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1702916 said:


> Most guys wont/don't want to plow there. The grocery store has been vacant for 10/12 years after the robbery/killing. If you Google the store info, you'll read about the holiday killing back about 13 years ago. If memory is right, 8 people were locked in a freezer and left to chill. The store was closing early cause of a heavy snow storm. They didn't reopen for two days.
> 
> Most guys say they have seen some weird stuff going on their on snowy nights. The lights Flickr, unusual shades, ghostly fog and some have reported thunder flashes in the store. The wind crys in a high pitch in the back where the loader sits too.


Thats not sketchy at all.

Starting to snow in Woodstock let the fun begin! :bluebounc


----------



## dieselss

Wow ABC just called for 12+ for us all through this event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1703058 said:


> Wow ABC just called for 12+ for us all through this event


I was watching that, and the old lady smiles and says " lucky me, I get 12 twice tomorrow"


----------



## dieselss

I ain't touching that with a 10' expandable plow


----------



## clncut

The cut off line is sharp. Radar looks like its snowing like crazy just to the north and is missing NWI. Come south just a tad!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1703080 said:


> The cut off line is sharp. Radar looks like its snowing like crazy just to the north and is missing NWI. Come south just a tad!!!


Go to sleep......nothing worth plowing for a while.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1703086 said:


> Go to sleep......nothing worth plowing for a while.


I'm trying but it's not working so well!!! Keep pressing out the damn window like a child looking for Santa!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Stopped snowing in Joliet, looks like the majority of it is going north of 88 right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1703129 said:


> Stopped snowing in Joliet, looks like the majority of it is going north of 88 right now.


I wouldnt worry about anything until next year!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Look on the bright side its fluff not that heavy wet s**t


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## road2damascus

1.5-2" down in highland park.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just seen a weather advisory on screen for us till friday


----------



## Mark13

There's all of 3" on the ground here in Woodstock and it's still snowing steadily. Light and fluffy, should be a nice push.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Mark at least we're not in Buffalo.....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wanna say to all the guys HAPPY NEW YEAR...BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN ...


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1703238 said:


> Nice Mark at least we're not in Buffalo.....lol


No kidding! I'd have to have a 6' home owner plow on my truck and a 5 gallon pail of salt to spread by hand if we were.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one out plowing yet


----------



## resilient63

We are waiting. All our stuff closed tomorrow.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1703252 said:


> No kidding! I'd have to have a 6' home owner plow on my truck and a 5 gallon pail of salt to spread by hand if we were.


I was once that guy. BUT it wasn't because my bids were too low. Got to start somewhere. I started with a shovel, then homeowner plow.

Tonight will be fun. Get to engage the 4wd finally this season! Well maybe???


----------



## 01PStroke

resilient63;1703272 said:


> We are waiting. All our stuff closed tomorrow.


Ditto. Except for a bar, which the lot should be permanently purple by now lol


----------



## MR. Elite

Got guys out, n I was out 4 a lil already… But, looking to hit good invoice #'s after midnight!!!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

All streets plowed, got a skeleton crew keeping up with the condo buildings we have in preparations for the drunks... Got everybody else slated for a 3 am start time... 2-3" easy on the ground here in glenview


----------



## condo plow

road2damascus;1703274 said:


> I was once that guy. BUT it wasn't because my bids were too low. Got to start somewhere. I started with a shovel, then homeowner plow.
> 
> Tonight will be fun. Get to engage the 4wd finally this season! Well maybe???


the snow that fell already we could use a leaf blower on it...very light snow dont think 4x4 will be required at least for tonight


----------



## condo plow

R&R Yard Design;1703270 said:


> Any one out plowing yet


nope i am done for this year..i am waiting till next year :laughing::laughing:

about midnight starting


----------



## mikeplowman

got a solid 4-5" so far near me and still coming down steadily


drive safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Arctic boys are out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

happy freakin New Years


----------



## buildinon

Anyone know of a BOSS dealer open right now or happen to have a ,ain lift cylinder for a 7-6 poly part number hyd7013 I blew seal number hyd07025 on my personal truck  let me know call my cell...derek 708-373-0557


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry Derek, all western here. Hopefully some has something for you.

On a small side note, whats with the snow? I finally get to sleep around 9pm and I wake up to this...nothing. radar even looks clean. Long and drawn out is an understatement.


----------



## 01PStroke

Just enough to screw everything up at this point. Stoney and 71st is beautiful this time of night!

All western here too


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1703421 said:


> Anyone know of a BOSS dealer open right now or happen to have a ,ain lift cylinder for a 7-6 poly part number hyd7013 I blew seal number hyd07025 on my personal truck  let me know call my cell...derek 708-373-0557


I checked my kit and do not have a main. Can't think of anyone that would be open right now.


----------



## buildinon

Thanks for checking, and thanks for calling Mike and Russ asap besides posting...waiting on one call back...and I checked my parts kit right away. Maybe need to suggest to them to put that in there since it makes the plow go up and down...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1703433 said:


> Thanks for checking, and thanks for calling Mike and Russ asap besides posting...waiting on one call back...and I checked my parts kit right away. Maybe need to suggest to them to put that in there since it makes the plow go up and down...lol


Sorry bud.


----------



## erkoehler

Sorry man, don't have that one. Did you try master truck and trailer in Waukegan?



When's round 2 start?


----------



## road2damascus

Nap time.4.5- 5" by me


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Plowed all accounts that open this morning. Everything else can wait a bit. 

Goin to


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sleepy time for me.... Can't wait to wake up to more white gold, it'll be like Christmas morning!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Going back out. Switching to commercial.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Free snow to anyone who wants it here at the border.


----------



## metallihockey88

Started out here again bout 30min ago. Comin down good. Over half inch so far


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing since 2am down this way. May 1-11/2 total.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1703521 said:


> Going back out. Switching to commercial.


Which commercial.The Gieko commercial where he stuck on side of (road).haha..omg i have a flat tire


----------



## dieselss

When's this lake effect coming? Anyone got idea?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From now till it shows it ugly face. Lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

this storm is seems pretty slow. the snow stopped falling in woodstock.


----------



## metallihockey88

elitelawnteam1;1703703 said:


> this storm is seems pretty slow. the snow stopped falling in woodstock.


How much you guys have so far up there snow wise?


----------



## dieselss

It's done down south too. Just wondering how much of a nap ill get


----------



## Mark13

Still lightly snowing sideways here in woodstock. I'd say we have all of 6 on the ground already


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who has already gotten a ticket for using their phone while driving? I know someone must have gotten one already. I know I was close to getting caught twice today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you haven't SYNC'D the phone yet?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1703799 said:


> So who has already gotten a ticket for using their phone while driving? I know someone must have gotten one already. I know I was close to getting caught twice today.


Bought a Bluetooth yesterday. Found it's way on my floor after 30min lol so annoying


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1703818 said:



> you haven't SYNC'D the phone yet?


Bahahahahaha


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1703799 said:


> So who has already gotten a ticket for using their phone while driving? I know someone must have gotten one already. I know I was close to getting caught twice today.


No time for cops bothering me on the phone..........busy blowing another hose


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1703841 said:


> No time for cops bothering me on the phone..........busy blowing another hose


The truck and the plow dont like ya. Hope the rest of the season is good for the two


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sometimes Chevy guys want a Ford. Just sayin!


Round 2 is here. Snowing good.


----------



## Bird21

Still dumping up here in Lake County


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1703857 said:


> Sometimes Chevy guys want a Ford. Just sayin!
> 
> Round 2 is here. Snowing good.


Don't know I the dark side wants anymore Chevy guys!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

metallihockey88;1703820 said:


> Bought a Bluetooth yesterday. Found it's way on my floor after 30min lol so annoying


Last summer my radio head unit got fried when i left my windows open during a heavy rain. I bought a new head unit that syncs with my phone via Bluetooth. It came with a little mic for talking, and for listening, its sent to my truck speakers. no headsets whatsoever, it feels like the person is sitting next to you.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/JVC-Mobile-KD-R740BT-Bluetooth-Wireless-Technology-USB-CD-Receiver-with-AUX/24905281


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

LES snow warning now. Get ready boys, were in for a long couple nights!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Gotta have +/- 10 inches in northern mchenry county now.


----------



## clncut

SnowMatt13;1704006 said:


> Gotta have +/- 10 inches in northern mchenry county now.


Nice little band forming up by Green Bay


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Coming down pretty steady here. 

On a side note my truck keeps tellingly a trailer is connected then shortly there after it says it's disconnected. I haven't towed a trailer since October. So it's a tad off. Good old ford and it's fancy computers.


----------



## dieselss

ice and snow in the trailer plug out back???


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1704092 said:


> ice and snow in the trailer plug out back???


It's connectors are covered but I didn't check.


----------



## MR. Elite

Hope every1 is having fun and bein safe!!! Already seen multiple accidents, a county plow tapped a car that was lidding thru the intersection…. right past me!! OOPS… 
And I love all the pck up work on these events! 
Some people jus bite off way more than they can chew.. But I'm always happy 2 digest it for them, Invoices and all. HAHAHA LMAO


----------



## dieselss

Just for grinns. Remember kiss. Start there


----------



## MR. Elite

dieselss;1704142 said:


> Just for grinns. Remember kiss. Start there


Once again, we NEED a like button! 
That is 1 of the main things I have lived by in Biz since the beginning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1704117 said:


> It's connectors are covered but I didn't check.


I hope you didn't lose my trailer I need a couple tons of salt in there


----------



## Snow2Go

Fudddgeeeee I just bought a new duramax rig and I'm scrong to find a plow. Hopefully I'm good to go next week and we keep getting blasted. Have fun fellas!


----------



## snowish10

Back out again is 15 mins for a full route push. woot woot Anyone hear about the next few days snow storms ??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plowing and no salt right now might be quick


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

everyone having fun, i know i am with this thing. love it.


----------



## Snow2Go

Hey if anyone in chitown and NWI is on Facebook I started a group page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/691138374249947/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just got in only to go back out at 3:00 am. Still snowing but no lake effect yet..hmmmm
.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1704347 said:


> everyone having fun, i know i am with this thing. love it.


Very nice lookin.deffinatrly getting a good work out.have fun and be safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow2Go;1704257 said:


> Fudddgeeeee I just bought a new duramax rig and I'm scrong to find a plow. Hopefully I'm good to go next week and we keep getting blasted. Have fun fellas!


what kind of plow you want to buy


----------



## mikeitu7

Was in the city by Southshore dr and 75st had drifts that covered half of the car.


----------



## Sawboy

Um. Ok. I think I'll sleep now.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sawboy;1704576 said:


> Um. Ok. I think I'll sleep now.


I'll second that. Too bad I'm gonna be up for a while still.


----------



## dieselss

elitelawnteam1;1704589 said:


> I'll second that. Too bad I'm gonna be up for a while still.


X3. And yea up for awhile. Chickie made me decaf lol


----------



## Mark13

Me so sleepy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1704603 said:


> Me so sleepy


getting two inches of snow per hour right now


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1704608 said:


> getting two inches of snow per hour right now


6-7 hours and you'll catch up to us lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1704608 said:


> getting two inches of snow per hour right now


Holy white out!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1704631 said:


> Holy white out!


It that bad down there? My first service call was supposed to be in new Lenox this morning at 8am. Told them they were high if they thought I was goin down there this morning lol sounds like the right choice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I'm about 20 minutes north of new Lenox now. I think it's like this all over the area now.


----------



## erkoehler

OK. 2 trucks have been going non stop since 2pm on 12/31. We've had the other 3 keeping other properties opened up every few hours.

I'm running out of drivers!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

You must be plowing in Lake county too. We're in the same boat. I think?? the Lake Effect will start winding down around 1-3 p.m. It would be nice to get a final clean up done before the temps get too low. This storm has taken a hit on my confidence in analyzing the radar, it's been a weird one.


----------



## Snow2Go

If anyone's on Facebook join the group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/691138374249947/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mondays high-temperature might be minus 10


----------



## Midwest Pond

no power steering since 2am.... I'm building muscle!!!!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

1olddogtwo;1704742 said:


> Mondays high-temperature might be minus 10


My Lab just looked at me with the sad face...another day of playin inside instead of the walk


----------



## metallihockey88

I assume everyone hasn't heard the news yet. Cutler just signed a 7 year extension lol guess I'll be a Broncos fan now


----------



## rjigto4oje

Channel 9 has use getting 5 to 10 additional wtf the cold yehaa we askef for it


----------



## Sawboy

Okaaaaaayyyyy. My sleep lasted 90 minutes. Then Mike said it's go time. Very sleepy. Lunchtime at BWW now


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje;1704832 said:


> Channel 9 has use getting 5 to 10 additional wtf the cold yehaa we askef for it


Too tired to spell


----------



## 1olddogtwo

been up over 40 straight hours as it is bring it on!!!

gone through over 800 gallons of diesel


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1704850 said:


> been up over 40 straight hours as it is bring it on!!!
> 
> gone through over 800 gallons of diesel


…. Dear god Pat! What in the world did U fill up… a Jet!? lol

Im Finally done plowing 4 now, As of now, I have had 8hrs of sleep in the past 63 hours! Well no time for sleep now…. Plenty of time for that when I die!
Off 2 the Lambo dealer 2 do a 2014 GT3rs and a Ferrari 599….. Always love those custys…. :laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Loaders and skids.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sick, I need help cuz I love this sH!t

nuttin like a last minute white out when you're about to wrap up


----------



## Raymond S.

Welcome to our world suckers!!! I have to deal with lake effect after almost EVERY damn storm here on the other side of the lake. System snow is for puzzies. Nothing like watching the radar keep playing the same image over and over and over for days on end. I must say it's been nice plowing with the sun out since the system has moved East.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still have plenty of snow west of you

330 in the afternoon is everybody still sleeping


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1705006 said:


> still have plenty of snow west of you
> 
> 330 in the afternoon is everybody still sleeping


Just finished up here in NWI. 32 hrs of plowing, 4 hrs of sleep. Now we wait to see if this LE kicks in


----------



## Raymond S.

Looks like N/NE winds into the late evening which will keep things to our west. Once it shifts our way it should be a quick blast as the winds move around and get established out of the South.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have a western ultra mount straight blade hand held controller for sale my buddy is looking to get one. In good condition, not very old. 

Pm me if you have one. 

Thanks ADam.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

time to go to indiana casino 3 inches in hour


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok just got in. Its nuts what the drop off in snow looks like as uiu drive south from Midway. Going back out at midnight to replow everything. 

On a fun side note. My vbox slide backwards in my bed in my first lot this morning. Was see sawing on the edge of my bed when i looked in the mirror. That's always fun when its loaded with 2 tons. So now I gotta get some better hold down points. Looks like I will be cutting the bed and putting anchors onto frame rail somehow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Time for a cat nap then back out at 1am for final clean up.drinking a beer to settle down.Pat gave me some of what he was drinkin holy crap..zooooom zoooom zoooom....


----------



## Sawboy

Ok. This time for real. I'm going to sleep. How about 339.5 miles plowing since New Years Eve? Damn I'm tired


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking forward to the next one already


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1705461 said:


> looking forward to the next one already


Well the LE showed up. Fastest 5" I ever seen fall!


----------



## MR. Elite

Y'all making me a lil jealous talking bout how good it was comin down at times.. We didn't get that out here


----------



## erkoehler

2 trucks still out and 1 salt truck! Been a great storm so far!


----------



## road2damascus

Just got done. Had a blast. My sanity is gone. My driver that broke his leg two days ago, drove for 8.5 hrs today! We did kill the gmc jimmy tonight. Might have to construct a new driveway rig.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1705463 said:


> Well the LE showed up. Fastest 5" I ever seen fall!


good times


----------



## erkoehler

Sleep......over rated!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1705745 said:


> Sleep......over rated!


wholeheartedly agree my friend


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like another 6+ on sunday?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Stop that crazy talk. You better watch your mouth with that foul language!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bring it on baby bring it on

got 2 more left to clean up and go to work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1705767 said:


> Looks like another 6+ on sunday?


this is more of a southern events


----------



## 1olddogtwo

very busy friday night and weekend coming up,,,exspecaily southside....bring it!


blizzard like tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I didnt know today was FRIDAY...4 hrs since tuesday am....wtf!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1705820 said:


> I didnt know today was FRIDAY...4 hrs since tuesday am....wtf!!!


thats funny.... same here....

went to the bank yesterday and had to ask them what the date was...... I was in this driving time capsule for days.... where days become nights and nights become days and snow keeps falling around me


----------



## dieselss

Oh. What a fun night/day. Then night and day again


----------



## snowish10

Well that storm was a bust some what for me. less than 5 hours in my truck and to find out I have a bad belt tensonier and a pulley.. Grrrrr. Good long day past couple days. Probabley 25+ hours plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All u diesel guys, last night we had over 25 machines gel up. I just spoke with Saw and advise him to double on power service in the WHITE bottle. It was -10 to -15.

And yes we use extra treated red fuel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1706001 said:


> Well that storm was a bust some what for me. less than 5 hours in my truck and to find out I have a bad belt tensonier and a pulley.. Grrrrr. Good long day past couple days. Probabley 25+ hours plowing.


That sucks I'm somewhere north of 60.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1706043 said:


> All u diesel guys, last night we had over 25 machines gel up. I just spoke with Saw and advise him to double on power service in the WHITE bottle. It was -10 to -15.
> 
> And yes we use extra treated red fuel.


Damn better throw the orange emergency stuff on my truck and dump more powerservice in there. Gonna be real bad next week


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1706043 said:


> All u diesel guys, last night we had over 25 machines gel up. I just spoke with Saw and advise him to double on power service in the WHITE bottle. It was -10 to -15.
> 
> And yes we use extra treated red fuel.


Advice taken. Leaving for parts store now!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm using treaded fuel as well. But I might as well dump some more in. Only issue is I'm out of diesel treatment. Doh!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm gonna put some treated fuel in my 87 octane. You know, just to be safe!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Truck filled
Power service added
Power service 911 in cab just in case
Plugged in

Also, new wipers just in case, ANNNNNNND, the four hoses on the plow that have not been replaced will be picked up tomorrow morning!

All that's left is a mid season oil and fuel filter change.......LOVING the "mid season" oil change taking place in the first week of January!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I should also add my two transfer pump wore frezzing up


----------



## dieselss

It was a tad chilly. The whole night plowing my trk never got above 140. And that was with a grill full of snow. Only time i miss my gasser


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1706240 said:


> I should also add my two transfer pump wore frezzing up


Cherry slushies for everyone!



dieselss;1706300 said:


> It was a tad chilly. The whole night plowing my trk never got above 140. And that was with a grill full of snow. Only time i miss my gasser


While plowing my truck was staying 155-170, salting I was down to 135* at one point. Normally it runs 181-183* This was all while it was -4* or so out around midnight. I was home and in bed before it got super cold.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

supplements heater takes care of that problem

Took 20 mins to fill the Slurpee canister On a skid!.....Sunday-Tuesday sounds fun out side.


----------



## rjigto4oje

What day is it were am I bring it on 4 the weekend then next week
Storm its about frigin time no complaints here


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1706436 said:


> supplements heater takes care of that problem
> 
> Trying to figure out how to keep the fire going and not burning the marshmallows bahaha


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow is it windy. Only thing better then doing a sewer dig then rodding a sewer outside when it's 10 degrees is 30-40mph wind gusts blasting snow in your face. Sure sully knows how much fun I was havin lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1706579 said:


> Wow is it windy. Only thing better then doing a sewer dig then rodding a sewer outside when it's 10 degrees is 30-40mph wind gusts blasting snow in your face. Sure sully knows how much fun I was havin lol


sucks to be you

45 minutes to sleepytime I hope not sure what time will go out and do clean ups


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1706594 said:


> sucks to be you
> 
> 45 minutes to sleepytime I hope not sure what time will go out and do clean ups


What sucked was workin in the dirty south all day. Bridgeview to evergreen park to Plainfield to new Lenox to st Charles. Logged some miles today

I'll be in tinley tommorow morning, ill bring ya a cup of coffee if your still out


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1706594 said:


> 45 minutes to sleepytime I hope not sure what time will go out and do clean ups


About 2am for us. Many places starting to get drifts now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1706639 said:


> What sucked was workin in the dirty south all day. Bridgeview to evergreen park to Plainfield to new Lenox to st Charles. Logged some miles today
> 
> I'll be in tinley tommorow morning, ill bring ya a cup of coffee if your still out


Depending on tonight, I'll be doing a build/install on another western 9'6" at the shop in Frankfort. Do you delivery?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1706696 said:


> Depending on tonight, I'll be doing a build/install on another western 9'6" at the shop in Frankfort. Do you delivery?


I'll text ya in the am if your awake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1706662 said:


> About 2am for us. Many places starting to get drifts now


Yea, that's the thought. Still wound up and a good movie has just started. Watched 5 mins of Crash (middle of it) and now just started it from the beginning.

Really haven't spent any real time looking at the weather. Tomorrow looks fun today....bring it, bring it hard!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6 to 8 worked for my last guess on the southside, may go with the same numbers again.


----------



## MR. Elite

I miss seeing snow falling already…!!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1706730 said:


> 6 to 8 worked for my last guess on the southside, may go with the same numbers again.


Elaborate plz kind sir..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1706743 said:


> I miss seeing snow falling already…!!


From the roof maybe.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1706746 said:


> Elaborate plz kind sir..


Southern event cutting thru the center of IL on a northeast course. Snow on the northside, heaviest around 80 and less to the north.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1706769 said:


> Southern event cutting thru the center of IL on a northeast course. Snow on the northside, heaviest around 80 and less to the north.


Starting when?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tomorrow..!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1706795 said:


> Tomorrow..!!!!!


Good answer, but are you positive? Since ur going out on such a limb with your prediction


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1706864 said:


> Good answer, but are you positive? Since ur going out on such a limb with your prediction


Lol... Positive!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1706864 said:


> Good answer, but are you positive? Since ur going out on such a limb with your prediction


I'm positive that the "Champagne of Beers", yours and my favorite, taste awesome!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmm. I need a few, but I need sleep more


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not that we need it but they will help with sleepy time!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

SullivanSeptic;1706785 said:


> Starting when?


9pm-11pm Saturday night ending Sunday night late


----------



## erkoehler

Good night, alarm set for 2am.


----------



## rjigto4oje

My 2 cents and predictions is 7.3 inched at midway


----------



## snowish10

Woot woot. Cant wait my trucks back up and running finally after $180 in parts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm going out on a limb to too call spots of 19in to cover all bases.


----------



## road2damascus

I got 17"-24" drifts up against loading docks and they dont want me to touch it until Sunday due to no business on weekends.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1707025 said:


> My 2 cents and predictions is 7.3 inched at midway


Locking it in, done with weather this weekend!

Looking good today, tonight, tomorrow. Sunday night, thru Tuesday will be life at its winter worst. The said truth is people will died from the cold.

At work, we are prepared for hundreds of pipe breaks. Running water will frezz at will temp!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1707428 said:


> I got 17"-24" drifts up against loading docks and they dont want me to touch it until Sunday due to no business on weekends.


Time to go north, I'll bring the sled!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next event wed/Thursday before a slight break and warm up. Next weekend shows some relief. I'll be rolling out Tuesday am for a couple of weeks!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I'm plowing tonight and then that's it... I'm not sending my guys out in this cold... People will just have to deal with an inch or two on their walkways.


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run, plus a lot of plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1707443 said:


> I'm plowing tonight and then that's it... I'm not sending my guys out in this cold... People will just have to deal with an inch or two on their walkways.


Sunday won't be too bad until late.

Anyone taking odds if Sawboy blows another hose? 2 out of 7 have blown.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1707453 said:


> Sunday won't be too bad until late.
> 
> Anyone taking odds if Sawboy blows another hose? 2 out of 7 have blown.


Smartarse :realmad:

Check an earlier post. I'm picking the other 5 up today at Regional.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1707428 said:


> I got 17"-24" drifts up against loading docks and they dont want me to touch it until Sunday due to no business on weekends.


Tell them there will be an additional charge for waiting as it will be frozen and packed. They can afford it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A great birthday gift would be 1-3 NOT 4-6.


----------



## mikeitu7

Sawboy;1707466 said:


> Smartarse :realmad:
> 
> Check an earlier post. I'm picking the other 5 up today at Regional.


You should make the hoses they have more psi compared to the original ones. Cost about the same just have to take one in to make it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1707466 said:


> Smartarse :realmad:
> 
> Check an earlier post. I'm picking the other 5 up today at Regional.


Sorry bud, just busting our nuts. Ended up over 600 miles and dropping 1100 gals. I doubled my sleep over night. Got 6 hrs last night! Total of 12 since Tuesday!.....feel a bit crappy now!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1707504 said:


> Sorry bud, just busting our nuts. Ended up over 600 miles and dropping 1100 gals. I doubled my sleep over night. Got 6 hrs last night! Total of 12 since Tuesday!.....feel a bit crappy now!


8 hours of sleep never felt so good


----------



## Midwest Pond

Have a great weekend plowing everyone, be safe.


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1707525 said:


> 8 hours of sleep never felt so good


Diddo.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the extra winterization in refueling has begun


----------



## SullivanSeptic

8 hours of sleep was amazing. Now its time to haul snow and move piles. Been at it since 730am. I love moving snow when its not actually snowing. And I love being paid to move snow twice!!! $$$$$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Moving is old school


----------



## snowish10

That thing is badas*


----------



## Abe568

Snowing hard in Marengo, garden prairie area. NWS issued winter weather advisory till tomorrow for 3-5 inches. Rt 20 and rt 176 in open areas are down to one lane in places.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1707473 said:


> A great birthday gift would be 1-3 NOT 4-6.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking to setup a outdoor car wash on monday for charity.....anybody know of of any arctic babes willing to work


----------



## Sawboy

mikeitu7;1707497 said:


> You should make the hoses they have more psi compared to the original ones. Cost about the same just have to take one in to make it.


Nope. They wanted more than the Western ones. Quite a bit more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Three more buckets and it will be full!


----------



## buildinon

1) wanted to say thanks to all the guys on here who tried to help out when my personal plow went down om NYE. goes to show that this isn't just a website, it is a small brothernood. thanks again.

2) found the part the next morning at advance snow plow parts in wheeling. he was open new years day, and had 2 in stock. i searched the boss dealer locator and after calling every dealer within 60 miles roughly he called me back. guessing he had his biz line going to his cell. little extra pricey, but i needed it in a jam.

3) got in 7 hours sleep from going out plowing on NYE until I got home at 1pm yesterday. went to sleep from 3-7pm and got called back out for 3 1/2 hours  2 emergency plows for our big client. 

4) on the way home coming north on rte 53 got stuck in dead stopped traffic 3/4 south of northwest highway going north. i mean i didnt move for 20 minutes. next thing i know a state trooper pulls up nexxt to me and my wife and tells me to follow him. they were grabbing plow trucks out of traffic as 53 was driffted closed, and had 4 of us plow it and the ramps open north from northwest highway to lake cook road. really cool with 3 state troopers escorting us. we got it done before the state plows got there...lol...

5) heard from a buddy they had to do it agian as he did the same thing about 3am, we were out there earlier.

6) now should i bill the state...lmao!!!


----------



## swtiih

we are now under a winter storm warning calling for 5 - 10" with up to 12" in some localized areas


----------



## swtiih

buildinon;1707718 said:


> 1) wanted to say thanks to all the guys on here who tried to help out when my personal plow went down om NYE. goes to show that this isn't just a website, it is a small brothernood. thanks again.
> 
> 2) found the part the next morning at advance snow plow parts in wheeling. he was open new years day, and had 2 in stock. i searched the boss dealer locator and after calling every dealer within 60 miles roughly he called me back. guessing he had his biz line going to his cell. little extra pricey, but i needed it in a jam.
> 
> 3) got in 7 hours sleep from going out plowing on NYE until I got home at 1pm yesterday. went to sleep from 3-7pm and got called back out for 3 1/2 hours  2 emergency plows for our big client.
> 
> 4) on the way home coming north on rte 53 got stuck in dead stopped traffic 3/4 south of northwest highway going north. i mean i didnt move for 20 minutes. next thing i know a state trooper pulls up nexxt to me and my wife and tells me to follow him. they were grabbing plow trucks out of traffic as 53 was driffted closed, and had 4 of us plow it and the ramps open north from northwest highway to lake cook road. really cool with 3 state troopers escorting us. we got it done before the state plows got there...lol...
> 
> 5) heard from a buddy they had to do it agian as he did the same thing about 3am, we were out there earlier.
> 
> 6) now should i bill the state...lmao!!!


the state is in such great shape financially ! why not try !!


----------



## MR. Elite

buildinon;1707718 said:


> 1) wanted to say thanks to all the guys on here who tried to help out when my personal plow went down om NYE. goes to show that this isn't just a website, it is a small brothernood. thanks again.
> 
> 2) found the part the next morning at advance snow plow parts in wheeling. he was open new years day, and had 2 in stock. i searched the boss dealer locator and after calling every dealer within 60 miles roughly he called me back. guessing he had his biz line going to his cell. little extra pricey, but i needed it in a jam.
> 
> 3) got in 7 hours sleep from going out plowing on NYE until I got home at 1pm yesterday. went to sleep from 3-7pm and got called back out for 3 1/2 hours  2 emergency plows for our big client.
> 
> 4) on the way home coming north on rte 53 got stuck in dead stopped traffic 3/4 south of northwest highway going north. i mean i didnt move for 20 minutes. next thing i know a state trooper pulls up nexxt to me and my wife and tells me to follow him. they were grabbing plow trucks out of traffic as 53 was driffted closed, and had 4 of us plow it and the ramps open north from northwest highway to lake cook road. really cool with 3 state troopers escorting us. we got it done before the state plows got there...lol...
> 
> 5) heard from a buddy they had to do it agian as he did the same thing about 3am, we were out there earlier.
> 
> 6) now should i bill the state...lmao!!!


Glad 2 hear U got it taken care of! 
As for John up there at advance engine, super great guy saved my azz a few times now!!! Always open late during storm and will do all he can 2 get u up n goin!!! I have been using him for a few years now n I recommend him 2 any1 that has an issue!
And as for the state…… YES I would deff send an invoice jus 4 ****s n giggles!! LOL


----------



## rjigto4oje

buildinon;1707718 said:


> 1) wanted to say thanks to all the guys on here who tried to help out when my personal plow went down om NYE. goes to show that this isn't just a website, it is a small brothernood. thanks again.
> 
> 2) found the part the next morning at advance snow plow parts in wheeling. he was open new years day, and had 2 in stock. i searched the boss dealer locator and after calling every dealer within 60 miles roughly he called me back. guessing he had his biz line going to his cell. little extra pricey, but i needed it in a jam.
> 
> 3) got in 7 hours sleep from going out plowing on NYE until I got home at 1pm yesterday. went to sleep from 3-7pm and got called back out for 3 1/2 hours  2 emergency plows for our big client.
> 
> 4) on the way home coming north on rte 53 got stuck in dead stopped traffic 3/4 south of northwest highway going north. i mean i didnt move for 20 minutes. next thing i know a state trooper pulls up nexxt to me and my wife and tells me to follow him. they were grabbing plow trucks out of traffic as 53 was driffted closed, and had 4 of us plow it and the ramps open north from northwest highway to lake cook road. really cool with 3 state troopers escorting us. we got it done before the state plows got there...lol...
> 
> 5) heard from a buddy they had to do it agian as he did the same thing about 3am, we were out there earlier.
> 
> 6) now should i bill the state...lmao!!!


You should be paid a free speeding ticket dismissal an an award hopefully someone higher up see it as I do


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1707661 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

swtiih;1707720 said:


> we are now under a winter storm warning calling for 5 - 10" with up to 12" in some localized areas


Yeah, I'm seeing 8-12. I'm hoping and praying they blow this one big time and we get 1-2. Maybe up to 3!


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1707779 said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing 8-12. I'm hoping and praying they blow this one big time and we get 1-2. Maybe up to 3!


How bout it! 2-3" is more than OK with me. Happy birthday pal


----------



## snowish10

Happy bday!! Just started snowing in westchester!! What a average fuel usage in 8 hours for a diesel plowin?? in a powerstroke


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1707787 said:


> Happy bday!! Just started snowing in westchester!! What a average fuel usage in 8 hours for a diesel plowin?? in a powerstroke


Think my 6.0 would use 1/3-1/2 depends on how heavy the snow was but mine also had that tiny 28 gallon tank

Hopefully I'll find out next year what the 6.7 does


----------



## snowish10

Okay thanks yea mine has a 29 gallon tank too. im trying to figure out if I have a fuel problem or its winter fuel and idling.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1707793 said:


> Okay thanks yea mine has a 29 gallon tank too. im trying to figure out if I have a fuel problem or its winter fuel and idling.


Defonately winter fuel and idling. Used to Lose close to 4mpg on the 6.0 and at about 3mpg on the 6.7. Winter fuel kills fuel economy bad I've seen


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Make sure you guys oil the door seals today


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1707794 said:


> Defonately winter fuel and idling. Used to Lose close to 4mpg on the 6.0 and at about 3mpg on the 6.7. Winter fuel kills fuel economy bad I've seen


Last year i remember getting better fuel mpg than this year.


----------



## SnowMatt13

2 already down at the border


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1707938 said:


> 2 already down at the border


3/4 in Frankfort

Racing to Monut two plow on two trucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Two plows , front axle and I'm driving the green beast tonight......

Let it snow!


----------



## dieselss

I'm more in love with the shop !!


----------



## erkoehler

Just got a 3 hour nap, time to start this storm and make some $$$$.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There's enuff. It can stop now.


----------



## snowish10

Whats the green beast??? Got an 1.5" so far in westchester.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

When is the snow supposed to lighten up or better yet end.


----------



## dieselss

Lunarlandscape;1708416 said:


> When is the snow supposed to lighten up or better yet end.


Around April?


----------



## erkoehler

Lunarlandscape;1708416 said:


> When is the snow supposed to lighten up or better yet end.


Tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## Snow2Go

All you ****ers cry when it don't snow then you cry when it snows too much!!!!! 
Live life, get rich and sleep when your dead! ;0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1708402 said:


> Whats the green beast??? Got an 1.5" so far in westchester.


Sidewalk machine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow2Go;1708462 said:


> All you ****ers cry when it don't snow then you cry when it snows too much!!!!!
> Live life, get rich and sleep when your dead! ;0


Can never snow enough!


----------



## MR. Elite

Why does it seem some of us are not wanting the snow anymore.. right now!???? I don't understand?
If I remember correctly, ALL OF US were on the opposite side off that fence, on the 1? As in we were all crying there wasn't enough snow…. We really should enjoy it while we can, cause in this area we never know what next month, or even next season would, or wouldn't bring us??


----------



## MR. Elite

snow2go;1708462 said:


> all you ****ers cry when it don't snow then you cry when it snows too much!!!!!
> Live life, get rich and sleep when your dead! ;0


like button here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

8 foot Boss straight blade. Goes up and down fine. No left or right? Any help is appreciated.

Put a 7'6" on the truck so truck is rolling. Just would like it fixed, soon.


----------



## dieselss

You getting solenoid click when try l or r ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No. Nothing at all? It's a plow side issue. The 7'6" is working great?


----------



## MR. Elite

u check for Voltage or ohm it out at all?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No I haven't. I'm not even by the truck or plow. Just had him switch plows to see if it was a truck side or plow side issue.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm thinking solenoid on pump? Thanks guys.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1708471 said:


> Sidewalk machine


Halarious!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1708498 said:


> 8 foot Boss straight blade. Goes up and down fine. No left or right? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Put a 7'6" on the truck so truck is rolling. Just would like it fixed, soon.


sorry Ron I don't know much about inferior products


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1708834 said:


> sorry ron i don't know much about inferior products


hahahaha word!!!
Not a BOSS fan… I always tell my buddies the same ish!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy Birthday Ron..best wishes so how old...40-41-42 ---48..lmao...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Time fir a 3:hr nap then back out ..??? $$$$$$$ 15.50 AFTER TAXES WOOOOT WOOT


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1709328 said:


> Time fir a 3:hr nap then back out ..??? $$$$$$$ 15.50 AFTER TAXES WOOOOT WOOT


How do you get a break?.....LOL see on fuel up!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

it's cuz he's old that's what he gets a break


----------



## erkoehler

How much are you guys seeing on the ground? Seems to vary greatly in just 10-15 miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I put my yard stick in a pile I can't find yardstick


----------



## Sawboy

I've got 40" drifts that extend 6' from the loading dock doors here. 100' wide maybe?


----------



## Snow2Go

To all the fellow plowers. I hope you aren't one of the idiots that I just ran into at the gas starting getting coffee. You know the one that finds it necessary to blind everyone with your awesome cool 4000 strobe lights. Hey ******* your not plowing turn that **** off. Yes I haven't slept yet lol


----------



## 01PStroke

Any one have a lead on that purple good stuff? Got a craving


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Anybody have a spare wheel for a case 1845c. Valve stem broke and can't find a tire shop open that will fix it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We lost 30 michine due to bad fuel from supplier. caterpillar and supplier think it's the red dye is clogging the filters.

I am told other competitors are losing machines also


----------



## Snow2Go

Anybody got a western Uni controller for sale? Not the old box style but the handheld


----------



## Snow2Go

I'm looking to trade my 8'6" pro 4 spring unimount for a 7'6" unimount. Too much for my truck. 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/4273487363.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lawn n order, I have one for a new Holland. Don't know if that fits


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1709725 said:


> We lost 30 michine due to bad fuel from supplier. caterpillar and supplier think it's the red dye is clogging the filters.
> 
> I am told other competitors are losing machines also


we're only getting 3-4 hours of run time when we normally get 6-7 out of skid


----------



## dieselss

This is insane!


----------



## Sawboy

Sitting in Glenview waiting on round two. Nap or lunch?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1709869 said:


> This is insane!


cheer up buckaroo I'm having a blast.

I truly love this **** I love Mother Nature


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This is kinda fun. Or maybe just funny. Either way, its insanity!!!


----------



## dieselss

Hey sorry to hear bout your skids going dwn. Hope you get good fuel soon


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have a recommendation for a flat bed for my 2001 Chevy 2500? Want something reasonably priced and that's going to last.


----------



## Snow2Go

Debating about pulling my blade off tomorrow and having Dave at Complete Powdercoat in Crest shill powdercoat in Monster Energy Neon Green.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the real fun will start tonight


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

SullivanSeptic;1709765 said:


> Lawn n order, I have one for a new Holland. Don't know if that fits


Thanks, I had a spare for my new holland as well and suprisenly it does fit. Thank you for the offer!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1709870 said:


> Sitting in Glenview waiting on round two. Nap or lunch?


dinner perhaps


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this would be excellent weather for the Superbowl in Jersey this year


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1710286 said:


> this would be excellent weather for the Superbowl in Jersey this year


:laughing: too true


----------



## DIRISHMAN

If any one know pat is going to a warmer place while we ate in the double negative digits.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1710316 said:


> If any one know pat is going to a warmer place while we ate in the double negative digits.


Where? H e double hockey sticks? Bahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Arizona ???......Boo Hooi


----------



## dieselss

Oh. Ok. Well just heard that Indiana declared snow emergency


----------



## snowguys

How's salt even gonna work it should be a hot mess


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All county roads closed in Illinois. At least that's what I'm hearing. Wonder when they will close interstates? This is gonna suck tonight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still snowing beautifully Here on the southside with the ground blizzard.......lock it in all night!

We broke our guys out 4pm to sleep. Well they'll be in for nice surprise when the wake at 11.....well I'll have all the units ready to roll! Sleeping in truck again tonight for a couple.


----------



## CityGuy

IS it as bad as they say down your way? Roads closed, plows off and what not? Just asking as we have nothing up here in MN


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its a beautiful non blizzard blizzard!

I'm south suburb of the city, its bad but u know how the news hype's crap. It 9 with heavy wind, I may wear a coat later tonight!


----------



## dieselss

It's pretty bad. State hasn't come by in hours. 4 lane roads only at 2 lanes 1 in each direction


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1710647 said:


> It's pretty bad. State hasn't come by in hours. 4 lane roads only at 2 lanes 1 in each direction


U trapped in the job site, do I need to call someone?


----------



## Raymond S.

They've pulled the plows here in Cass County, MI (SW Michigan on the IN/MI border. All neighboring IN counties are under travel restrictions. 
Heading back out at 12AM. Can't wait to get my first call tomorrow asking if I'm coming.


----------



## Sawboy

Who wants to bet that my P.O.S. engine block heater ain't working?


----------



## Bird21

Sawboy;1710753 said:


> Who wants to bet that my P.O.S. engine block heater ain't working?


just leave it running

We cut out at 6pm back out at 1am

All machines are parked running, salt trucks running, and mine purring outside.

I lost two loaders due to the diesel clogging the filters, switched back to onroad fuel. Changed the fuel filters, 911, and good to go. Except my hands have no feeling left.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Plus even if the engine is warm. What about the trans,t-case and diffs that are all still like mud.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Oh and if you have your parking brake set you may want to release it now. Most those cables aren't lubed good enough for this cold and they will be stuck on.


----------



## CityGuy

Sounds like you boys have your hands full down there. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## clncut

Everyone has been pulled off the roads here, anyone caught out will can receive a 2500.00 fine!....it's really bad. 
On another note....anyone ever shear the u bolts that connect the chain to the frame on a wideout??? I was lucky enough to break both today. The second one let loose when I was driving down rt. 30. Scared the crap out of me!


----------



## resilient63

Looking for someone to move some piles with a small loader or skidsteer in the bloomingdale area. If anyone knows of anyone please pm me.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1710147 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a flat bed for my 2001 Chevy 2500? Want something reasonably priced and that's going to last.


Check with Monroe, they were cheaper and nicer to deal with then Adams when I was pricing out aluminum beds for my truck a year ago. 
I'll see if I can get the dealer name from a friend of mine, he just got an aluminum hillsboro from southern, il somewhere. Same exact bed as available here but a huge amount cheaper.



Sawboy;1710753 said:


> Who wants to bet that my P.O.S. engine block heater ain't working?


It's a 6.0. It'll fire right up.

Oh wait... :waving:



resilient63;1710925 said:


> Looking for someone to move some piles with a small loader or skidsteer in the bloomingdale area. If anyone knows of anyone please pm me.


I'm to far away otherwise I'd maybe be able to help ya or send someone with my track machine. I'm sure someone on here is closer with a machine available.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sounds like good time to cut through indiana in michigan, should be no traffic!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

okay this stupid cold now!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1711148 said:


> okay this stupid cold now!


Ya. I'll agree. Boots got wet, then froze stiff. Now that's cold.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Had to hop up and bust chucks out of the vbox man did that suck being on top o the truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dheavychevy38;1711155 said:


> Had to hop up and bust chucks out of the vbox man did that suck being on top o the truck


Saltine???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got -10 now truck running good smoking like a son of a gun


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone salting tonight


----------



## dheavychevy38

I was lol the box is froze solid.


----------



## erkoehler

resilient63;1710925 said:


> Looking for someone to move some piles with a small loader or skidsteer in the bloomingdale area. If anyone knows of anyone please pm me.


Call me in the AM and we can get you taken care of. 630-533-2760


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1711161 said:


> Anyone salting tonight


We did, you've got about 1 hour or less once the salt hits the v box before it freezes.


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1710753 said:


> Who wants to bet that my P.O.S. engine block heater ain't working?


You jinxed me


----------



## Snow2Go

Just fired the duramax from inside my house. I'm good. I fear having to go out and hope the 7.3 s will fire


----------



## 01PStroke

Snow2Go;1711184 said:


> Just fired the duramax from inside my house. I'm good. I fear having to go out and hope the 7.3 s will fire


Batteries decided to stop lol.. Good luck

Anyone out and about south side of city? Like 71 and mlk out that way?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1711187 said:


> Batteries decided to stop lol.. Good luck
> 
> Anyone out and about south side of city? Like 71 and mlk out that way?


are you broke down there?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1711191 said:


> are you broke down there?


No I'm good at home. 2 lots we never got to lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Remote start on my van isn't working so walked out there in my shorts and gym shoes ( figured sandals would be dumb) to start my van. Funny thing is only my face got cold lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone got some sunglasses And suntan oil

need glasses for this morning in the oil for tomorrow. I love paid vacations


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Back home for a thaw out
..this cold needs to go back where it came


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got home myself. Can't believe I didn't break anything on my truck or plow. But a few guys had sine issues. A couple hoses on a Wideout. Then one guy blew his trans. And the skiddy gelled up after 36 straight hours. Holy crap I'm tired.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

quitters I still got a whole day working out in the cold.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1711488 said:


> Back home for a thaw out
> ..this cold needs to go back where it came


you really kicked ass last night Dennis thanks man


----------



## Sawboy

Started and running in the driveway


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had to remove both of my fuel guns from my fuel hoses in order to pump fuel clean new fuel, only about 10 more pieces to refuel today


----------



## ultimate plow

Are we there yet, are we there yet....... Pretty Toasty out like 100 degree humid weather Im pretty sure. Welp,,,,, *******'s out and about like usual, my #1 blood cooker. But we are on to january so im used to them ******** already. Went out at 330 this morning scraped everything managed to drop salt at some places worked poor to fair depending if there was hard pack. Saw 2 6.4s no plows with hazards on in middle of road at 8 and 9 am, the cold must of got to them. My truck smoked like hell. Had the plow all the way up cruising at 50 for 15 minutes and my 6.0 was at operating temp 192. Salt was in box for 3 hours, only had to give it a jab one time 2 hours in with the good old straight crowbar. What a month of work this has been!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

look like nobody made a profit on the storm.,..

nobody salted lots a
on south side


----------



## WilliamOak

Frozen salt gelled 6.0. Sounds like I'm not the only one that had these issues last night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't know what's worse the brutal cold or the intensity of the Sun hitting my cab, had to turn the heat setting full or not but my left toe is cold


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Were all slackers for not throwing salt or cc


----------



## Sawboy

Finally got a chance to do my own drive, stairs and walk. And a dog section in the back. My Pit has long enough legs, but my poor bulldog was like a 4 legged submarine!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Most of my salting accounts are seasonal so I'm waiting till it warms up....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Trucking snow this week time to make the big bucks $$$$$$. Might just bankrupt a few people this year.... I'm loving all this snow just if it keeps up my only worry is people being able to pay the bills, some people took a little longer after the blizzard in 11... Probably gonna happen again this year...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Or 10... When the hell was that blizzard I can't remember?


----------



## Sawboy

Heard in the news that we've already had 95% of our average snowfall. Love it


----------



## snowish10

What a crazy storm. well after a belt tentioner, pulley, and a alternator Im good. Worked a whole bunch of hours and whole people better start hauling snow asap!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1711578 said:


> you really kicked ass last night Dennis thanks man


Your most welcome pat any time.My left foot was numb.Probabley from lack of movement being the right foot got a work out in the accelarator peddle keeping the blood moving


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one near des plains that can do a residential?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

is it for Claire?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

whops nevermind


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

NorthernSvc's;1712072 said:


> whops nevermind


Nope friends parents house.


----------



## Mark13

Thankfully our trucks seemed to be in good health after the morning push. My salter auger is froze, I'm guessing the others are as well. 

My truck was running 40-50* cooler then normal, at one point I only had luke-warm air for heat. Still beats being a sidewalk guy though! Those guys are troopers.

I passed a few diesel pickups earlier pulled to to the side or the road or sitting in weird spots with their drivers still in them, guessing some people are in need of some fuel filters and a bunch of Diesel 911


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1712097 said:


> Thankfully our trucks seemed to be in good health after the morning push. My salter auger is froze, I'm guessing the others are as well.
> 
> My truck was running 40-50* cooler then normal, at one point I only had luke-warm air for heat. Still beats being a sidewalk guy though! Those guys are troopers.
> 
> I passed a few diesel pickups earlier pulled to to the side or the road or sitting in weird spots with their drivers still in them, guessing some people are in need of some fuel filters and a bunch of Diesel 911


Agreed Mark .Pat will tell you also where i am at the sidewalk guys Skiddy was froze up with plow on it.so they had to do entire complex by hand.after drifting the entire building.Poor Guys they are all Troopers..


----------



## Sawboy

Pretty happy that I got thru the whole thing without issue. I took good advice from the gurus on this board. Prepped the truck, took it easy and it went well. Now this week I plan to change oil and fuel filters, and replace the 5 hoses on the plow that still need changing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thank God the Sun is gone down call me crazy but I'm going to head to Arizona tonight

been up since 5 a.m. Saturday. stay warm all tonight, thanks for the suntan oil Dennis


----------



## 1olddogtwo

overall that event was helL for me but I really enjoyed it. do that once a week maybe twice a week


----------



## Snow2Go

Well the 2008 duramax 2 weeks old to me went into the reduced power
Mode and said to change fuel filter and had to drive from downtown to new Lenox barely going 30mph this morn. Changed the filter and cleared the p0087 code which I guess is notorious along with this **** on the duramax. They freeze and gel or "wax" up causing it to throw it in limp
Mode. The. My two other 7.3 diesels I thought would be a easy start. Well one was with a little starting fluid and the 2nd ones heater cord broke. It took the two other trucks, 2 hours then finally 45 minutes of the torpedo heating it with a full can of starting fluid and it finally barley fired. Ughhhhhhh long damn day. 


Needless to say I'm available tonight and tomorrow if anyone needs help.
Text me 815-272-6029


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My dmax used to gel easy also. Removed the def and tuned it. Now I always have additive in it when ur gets cold. Never have problems anymore. Runs and starts like a champ.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1712108 said:


> Agreed Mark .Pat will tell you also where i am at the sidewalk guys Skiddy was froze up with plow on it.so they had to do entire complex by hand.after drifting the entire building.Poor Guys they are all Troopers..


those guys kicked ass Dennis after you left I came back to refuel they're still there I tried again. if I had a bobcat filter change.

far as I'm concerned the sidewalk guys with you on song hero all the events.

right Now Thursdaylooks like a borderline push / salting along the along Interstate 80


----------



## dieselss

What Dennis gets an attaboy?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1712232 said:


> What Dennis gets an attaboy?


U still stuck in that parking lot?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

see y'all in a couple three weeks.. I'll bring back some hot sand for y'all.


----------



## Bird21

Removals and stacking start tomorrow and look to go into next week. Good thing because I wouldn't want to get a full nights sleep.

When is the next plowable event???


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy crap fired up my truck for first time today. Barely started and looks like a house is on fire it's smokin so much. Yea I know bob, need to plug in the block heater lol


----------



## Sawboy

Ummmmmmmm yup


----------



## metallihockey88

Awesome guess my truck is all gelled up somehow. Ran fine 6 hours ago. Now throwing all kinds of low fuel pressure codes and almost dies and goes into a lockout mode when ya put it into gear. Think truck is saying it's too cold to go drift busting this morning lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1712330 said:


> see y'all in a couple three weeks.. I'll bring back some hot sand for y'all.


Have a safe trip Pat. Gonna miss the free DD coffee a doughts ya been bringing me....Thanks again see ya soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1712832 said:


> Have a safe trip Pat. Gonna miss the free DD coffee a doughts ya been bringing me....Thanks again see ya soon


I could use some D&D right now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. Coffffffeeeee!


----------



## Snow2Go

metallihockey88;1712827 said:


> Awesome guess my truck is all gelled up somehow. Ran fine 6 hours ago. Now throwing all kinds of low fuel pressure codes and almost dies and goes into a lockout mode when ya put it into gear. Think truck is saying it's too cold to go drift busting this morning lol


I'm a assuming it's a duracrap. Like I stated above they do it and then it says your fuel filter has no life. You need to get a scanner clear the codes, reset fuel filter life to 100% and let it get killer warm before you go over 50% throttle. It's the 0087 code. For the fuel pressure rail. I just ordered this mod to fix the problem.

Look at this on eBay:

PPE Release Valve Shim Kit; 04.5-10 Duramax LLY/LBZ/LMM (1130720)

http://bit.ly/1gBSYcl


----------



## Sawboy

Just got back in from some clean up work. Pat, you're a life saver. Drove about 10 minutes and truck started acting real funky. Then the cruise cut off while doing 50, and any use of the loud pedal would cause it to fall flat on its face. Couldn't get her past 40-45 mph. Took it real easy, praying to get 2.5 miles to Oasis. Eased in, poured the whole bottle of 911 Power Service in as you said to, filled it up, and crisis averted!


----------



## metallihockey88

Snow2Go;1712976 said:


> I'm a assuming it's a duracrap. Like I stated above they do it and then it says your fuel filter has no life. You need to get a scanner clear the codes, reset fuel filter life to 100% and let it get killer warm before you go over 50% throttle. It's the 0087 code. For the fuel pressure rail. I just ordered this mod to fix the problem.
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> PPE Release Valve Shim Kit; 04.5-10 Duramax LLY/LBZ/LMM (1130720)
> 
> http://bit.ly/1gBSYcl


God no, I drive real trucks ( let the war begin) lol. I have a 2011 f250 with the 6.7


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1713032 said:


> God no, I drive real trucks ( let the war begin) lol. I have a 2011 f250 with the 6.7


Atta Boy Eric you tell em...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The major issues with new ultra low sulfur diesel Is its cut with biodiesel. Bio contains more wax to jack up the fuel system when cold. Look for concentrations of bio. not all diesel fuel is the same ideally look for diesel number one the number 2 is a mix


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1713057 said:


> The major issues with new ultra low sulfur diesel Is its cut with biodiesel. Bio contains more wax to jack up the fuel system when cold. Look for concentrations of bio. not all diesel fuel is the same ideally look for diesel number one the number 2 is a mix


CUT WITH
1 ? 2? eeewww yuck sounds more like a SULLY BLEND...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1712875 said:


> I could use some D&D right now


You could?

Why? Long night?

Couldn't sleep? Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1713145 said:


> You could?
> 
> Why? Long night?
> 
> Couldn't sleep? Lol


I'm moving to mexico. See y'all later.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1713145 said:


> You could?
> 
> Why? Long night?
> 
> Couldn't sleep? Lol


the blowing last night was terribly good same thing this morning. had the plow it twice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

something else that was exchanged thru text messages was draining your water separator. never really brought that one up here. I do drian mine once a month but just prior to the event I did it again

and as far as I'm concerned three quarters of an empty tank is on empty tank. getting lower than at will suck crap in your filters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1713155 said:


> I'm moving to mexico. See y'all later.


Senor we'll be neighbors


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1713193 said:


> the blowing last night was terribly good same thing this morning. had the plow it twice


Bhahahahahahaha. That was great!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

did you ever figure out your plow problem?


----------



## giggity

When are you guys going to salt?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Had my guys clear the entrances today for a bit, got everyone coming in at 5:00 tomorrow to do a full clean and salt of all the accounts.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1713314 said:


> did you ever figure out your plow problem?


No. Been in a loader the past couple days. Back in it tomorrow. Maybe I'll look at it Thursday or Friday?


----------



## erkoehler

Tomorrow night we will probably throw down salt if needed. Daytime temps still look pretty cold.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1713701 said:


> No. Been in a loader the past couple days. Back in it tomorrow. Maybe I'll look at it Thursday or Friday?


well I can tell you its not the solenoid. I will attempt to do some research tonight at the hotel. I'm pretty worn out if you know what I mean.

this has been one of the longest and strangers weeks of my life not to mention challenge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

somewhere around 20-24 hours of sleep since last Tuesday 5 a.m. Just about all that time is billable Hrs to work or Arctic

actually if my math is right I should be paid for more hours than actually work, strange how that sounds. like I said a weird week


----------



## dieselss

X2. Longest hardest week ever. Thx for the help Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did you use the whole gal of gas and a book of matches?


----------



## dieselss

I'm sophisticated, I got a lighter.


----------



## rjigto4oje

It was a fun 2 weeks I just wish it was cold for the first week but at least we had snow I'm going out on a limb big event last week of January or 1st
Week of February


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Let's hope no big events ever again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well I just stopped here in oklahoma to be refuel my truck off all things. most of the red, green and yellow snow has melted off my truck. My black truck just white in salt residue, top to bottom, front to back with big wet spots form diesel fuel spills

I don't know what reeks more off of diesel fuel, the bed or the cab!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1714458 said:


> ^^^ Let's hope no big events ever again.


don't see anything major freaking out over the next couple of weeks that could change in a few days


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1714737 said:


> I don't know what reeks more off of diesel fuel, the bed or the cab!


Diesel would be an upgrade from what my cab smells like!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

I survived but kind of messed up. Had a 102 fever working out in this negative degree weather. Fever turned into some sort of shock cause as I finished up yesterday, body temp dropped to 94 and sweating profusely through the night. Temp back normal but have lots of "other" symptoms of something wrong. On antibiotics, drinking quarts of pedialyte/orange juice, and plenty of other stuff. Ready for more action.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1714748 said:


> Diesel would be an upgrade from what my cab smells like!!!!


I swear I shower before I got in your truck. Don't think it's from me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1714834 said:


> I swear I shower before I got in your truck. Don't think it's from me


your truck running yet


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1714764 said:


> I survived but kind of messed up. Had a 102 fever working out in this negative degree weather. Fever turned into some sort of shock cause as I finished up yesterday, body temp dropped to 94 and sweating profusely through the night. Temp back normal but have lots of "other" symptoms of something wrong. On antibiotics, drinking quarts of pedialyte/orange juice, and plenty of other stuff. Ready for more action.


DAM!!! Now thats a man that had way 2 much fun with that storm!!!! lol

Sorry to hear the bad news mike! But that would explain why haven't heard from U in a lil…. Hope Ur better soon, or at least b4 the next 1!! Cause we all kno Ur not goin 2 stay way from plowing!!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1714848 said:


> your truck running yet


No idea. Worked til midnight last night and started at 6am today and probably workin til at least 7-8 again. Throw a bottle of 911 in it when I get home and cross my fingers


----------



## MR. Elite

did U plug her in the las couple nights?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got a feeling I'll be turning on the air conditioning soon

It will be almost a hundred degree temperature change In the last 48 hours


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1714849 said:


> DAM!!! Now thats a man that had way 2 much fun with that storm!!!! lol
> 
> Sorry to hear the bad news mike! But that would explain why haven't heard from U in a lil…. Hope Ur better soon, or at least b4 the next 1!! Cause we all kno Ur not goin 2 stay way from plowing!!


I kept plenty busy up until 6pm last night. Only one call today BUT i am saying no.

I am feeling better and better as i do each invoice today : )


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1714856 said:


> did U plug her in the las couple nights?


Naw it's on the street. Fuel is gelled up I think. Starts a lil rough then throws low fuel pressure codes. Will idle for a lil while then dies after like 10min and will try to die with any gas. That was yesterday


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1714872 said:


> Naw it's on the street. Fuel is gelled up I think. Starts a lil rough then throws low fuel pressure codes. Will idle for a lil while then dies after like 10min and will try to die with any gas. That was yesterday


I would say… IF ur able, try get it in ur garage n put a heater on for a while that should thaw her out, n deff some PS (power service) white bottle in it!! Thats the best stuff out there I've ever used.. also helps with cold starts. 
Thats exacyly wat I had 2 do with my other truck las year when my employee left it out.
Im just hoping U don't have any issues with the injectors, U may have 2 swap the fuel filters tho also, cause they might b waxed up? 
Do u have access 2 a kerosene or propane torpedo heater?


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1714863 said:


> I kept plenty busy up until 6pm last night. Only one call today BUT i am saying no.
> 
> I am feeling better and better as i do each invoice today : )


LOL Thats my boy!!! Invoicing will do that 4 U!!! 
But as I learned las year when I put myself in hospital for the 3rd time…. The only thing money cant buy, is a new body or health!! 
But deff good 2 her Ur dpi better brother!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some of us have to be heartless to do the invoice.....


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1714863 said:


> I kept plenty busy up until 6pm last night. Only one call today BUT i am saying no.
> 
> I am feeling better and better as i do each invoice today : )


1. Who / What was the call?
2. All the work we did, ya might need TWO pens for invoicing!
3. When ya renting a bobcat to move those piles? Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1714882 said:


> I would say… IF ur able, try get it in ur garage n put a heater on for a while that should thaw her out, n deff some PS (power service) white bottle in it!! Thats the best stuff out there I've ever used.. also helps with cold starts.
> Thats exacyly wat I had 2 do with my other truck las year when my employee left it out.
> Im just hoping U don't have any issues with the injectors, U may have 2 swap the fuel filters tho also, cause they might b waxed up?
> Do u have access 2 a kerosene or propane torpedo heater?


Unfortunately I don't have any of those luxuries and I always run power service, why I'm very suprised this happened. I'm sure with my luck something major will be wrong with it. Just how things go for me. Definately have a niche for impossible things going wrong for me


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1714943 said:


> 1. Who / What was the call?
> 2. All the work we did, ya might need TWO pens for invoicing!
> 3. When ya renting a bobcat to move those piles? Lol


1. Another driveway

2. Two people, two laptops pens pencils and lots of chicken scratch to pick through.

3. Hopefully the sun moves use piles. Otherwise, we keep taking up parking spots until they complain. Not sure what we going to do on north side yet : (


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1714957 said:


> 1. Couple add on driveways, spend an hour checking over headquarters, clean out bed of truck, run bulk through spreader to see how it flows, snow blow out door ice rink, sleep 1 hour, snow blow, shovel, salt building without parking lot that was covered with a foot of public plow slop then go home and be sick.
> 
> 2. Two people, two laptops pens pencils and lots of chicken scratch to pick through.
> 
> 3. Hopefully the sun moves use piles. Otherwise, we keep taking up parking spots until they complain. Not sure what we going to do on north side yet : (


Find out who does lot next door with that loader and see if they'll cut ya a deal if needed


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1714961 said:


> Find out who does lot next door with that loader and see if they'll cut ya a deal if needed


Got a skid with trailer at 100hr. Anytime.


----------



## Mark13

MR. Elite;1714882 said:


> I would say… IF ur able, try get it in ur garage n put a heater on for a while that should thaw her out, n deff some PS (power service) white bottle in it!! Thats the best stuff out there I've ever used.. also helps with cold starts.
> Thats exacyly wat I had 2 do with my other truck las year when my employee left it out.
> Im just hoping U don't have any issues with the injectors, U may have 2 swap the fuel filters tho also, cause they might b waxed up?
> Do u have access 2 a kerosene or propane torpedo heater?





metallihockey88;1714953 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any of those luxuries and I always run power service, why I'm very suprised this happened. I'm sure with my luck something major will be wrong with it. Just how things go for me. Definately have a niche for impossible things going wrong for me


PowerService is good, the Ford/Motorcraft Additive seems to be better.

Tomorrow should help ya out a lot being up near 25/30*

Bottle or two of 911 in the tank, also mix in some kerosene if you can get it. See if you can get it to run with the filter that is on it and circulate some of the 911/kerosene through everything. Switch to a new filter and go top off with diesel. Should be set after that. When buying diesel try to get the lowest percentage of biodiesel possible. Some stations around here are up to 5% and some say 10-20%. A few of us are very very picky about diesel in the winter, we only go to the same station, never below 3/8 of a tank, always have plenty of additive in with the diesel, etc. Not a single one of us had trouble these last few days. My friends diesel shop was unbelievably busy with gelled up trucks. Mostly 6.0/6.4/6.7 powerstrokes but there was 1 or 2 duramax's as well. Most were guys with no additive in or they dumped some in Monday morning and at that point it was to late. Some also stated they had bioblend diesel in their tank. No additive and the bio blend was a terrible decision on their part.

I can't verify the accuracy but he did some research on diesel fuel and temperatures. Normal #2 diesel will gel at 18-20*. Winter blend #1&#2 mix will gel at -10*. If our area was consistently colder the winter blend would be mixed heavier on the #1 fuel side or would be mostly straight #1 fuel, for a rare situation like we just had it's not necessary. The additive we add ourselves (Howes, Lucas, PS, Motorcraft,etc) is to help the fuel stay in a liquid form, but it's also to help the additive the fuel companies add to keep the #1 and #2 fuel from separating to not gel as well. Essentially we are adding an additive to an additive to a mix of fuels to keep it all flowing.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

metallihockey88;1714961 said:


> Find out who does lot next door with that loader and see if they'll cut ya a deal if needed


My backhoe is next to one of your lots... Skid next to the other......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1715234 said:


> PowerService is good, the Ford/Motorcraft Additive seems to be better.
> 
> Tomorrow should help ya out a lot being up near 25/30*
> 
> Bottle or two of 911 in the tank, also mix in some kerosene if you can get it. See if you can get it to run with the filter that is on it and circulate some of the 911/kerosene through everything. Switch to a new filter and go top off with diesel. Should be set after that. When buying diesel try to get the lowest percentage of biodiesel possible. Some stations around here are up to 5% and some say 10-20%. A few of us are very very picky about diesel in the winter, we only go to the same station, never below 3/8 of a tank, always have plenty of additive in with the diesel, etc. Not a single one of us had trouble these last few days. My friends diesel shop was unbelievably busy with gelled up trucks. Mostly 6.0/6.4/6.7 powerstrokes but there was 1 or 2 duramax's as well. Most were guys with no additive in or they dumped some in Monday morning and at that point it was to late. Some also stated they had bioblend diesel in their tank. No additive and the bio blend was a terrible decision on their part.
> 
> I can't verify the accuracy but he did some research on diesel fuel and temperatures. Normal #2 diesel will gel at 18-20*. Winter blend #1&#2 mix will gel at -10*. If our area was consistently colder the winter blend would be mixed heavier on the #1 fuel side or would be mostly straight #1 fuel, for a rare situation like we just had it's not necessary. The additive we add ourselves (Howes, Lucas, PS, Motorcraft,etc) is to help the fuel stay in a liquid form, but it's also to help the additive the fuel companies add to keep the #1 and #2 fuel from separating to not gel as well. Essentially we are adding an additive to an additive to a mix of fuels to keep it all flowing.


That's some good info there Mark.

Should add trucks with urea/DPF intact have heaters to keep the urea from frezzing up. Its 66% water. Also the ford 6.7 has a heater/cooler to help regulate fuel temp. The return lines are supplying warm fuel back to tank.

My DPF as well as Eric are safety stored in warm garages!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1715276 said:


> That's some good info there Mark.
> 
> Should add trucks with urea/DPF intact have heaters to keep the urea from frezzing up. Its 66% water. Also the ford 6.7 has a heater/cooler to help regulate fuel temp. The return lines are supplying warm fuel back to tank.
> 
> My DPF as well as Eric are safety stored in warm garages!


All of the emissions equipped trucks that gelled up have been tuned and deleted. A couple of the trucks that were in were partially the trucks fault for gelling up. One or two had weak pumps and they were not flowing the proper amount of fuel so no warm return fuel was being cycled back through the system. Another had a bad FICM and was doing all sorts of odd things aside from being gelled up. Most of the trucks that came in were due to the owner not taking the proper precautionary steps to keep the truck running at such cold temperatures. Their normal pattern has always treated them fine but rarely does it get more then 5 or 6 below here in which case they've just been lucky with untreated winter blend fuel.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1715276 said:


> That's some good info there Mark.
> 
> Should add trucks with urea/DPF intact have heaters to keep the urea from frezzing up. Its 66% water. Also the ford 6.7 has a heater/cooler to help regulate fuel temp. The return lines are supplying warm fuel back to tank.
> 
> My DPF as well as Eric are safety stored in warm garages!


Really? Warm fuel returned back to tank you say? So no worries of gelling up in future?

My duramax gelled up. Went into reduced power mode. Just had to swap a fuel filter and delete code. I had lots of additive in it but I ran it hard for 30 hours then shut it off in driveway and went to sleep. Gelled when I started it in morning. No biggie tho. Easy fix.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no I'm saying is helps

did you come over to the dark side with a Ford 6.7 Powerstroke diesel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just want to get a good night sleep.


I guess I can wait till April or May!


----------



## 01PStroke

My truck is finally mobile again today. Wasn't fuel, the starter took a crap! 

Then to top it off on my way to the gas station I got rear ended by a new BMW in way to much of a hurry! No damage on my end, but that BMW is going to need some work lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1715408 said:


> no I'm saying is helps
> 
> did you come over to the dark side with a Ford 6.7 Powerstroke diesel


Huh? What? Who?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1715426 said:


> Huh? What? Who?


Oh, I was talking about the 6.7 and you asked a Q about your truck. Don't know about chevys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1715418 said:


> I just want to get a good night sleep.
> 
> I guess I can wait till April or May!


Just got to hotel too!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just got back in from another clean. Out since midnight.Damn inlet road drifted over again..7ft out and 3 ft tall all the way down the road to 191st and of corse both sides
...


----------



## metallihockey88

Well my truck is back from the dead. Got home, dumped another bottle of 911 in it and fired it up. Started kinda crappy but no low fuel pressure codes this time and full power. Let it idle for about 45min and took it for a long ride to top off the tank and fill her up with more power service. Thanks for the help pat and great info mark. I use power service religiously at every fill up so why I was so surprised for this to happen. Oh well, change fuel filters this weekend and should be good to go


----------



## captshawn

Heard this morning we have a good chance of cooler air than expected this weekend and possible big snow instead of rain?


----------



## ultimate plow

Ill trade ya the dentist chair for a geled up truck . My hands are on docs balls if he makes a wronge move.


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1716029 said:


> Well my truck is back from the dead. Got home, dumped another bottle of 911 in it and fired it up. Started kinda crappy but no low fuel pressure codes this time and full power. Let it idle for about 45min and took it for a long ride to top off the tank and fill her up with more power service. Thanks for the help pat and great info mark. I use power service religiously at every fill up so why I was so surprised for this to happen. Oh well, change fuel filters this weekend and should be good to go


Great to hear. This Saturday is maintenance day for me too. Oil change, fuel filters, and the 5 remaining hoses on the plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;1716121 said:


> Heard this morning we have a good chance of cooler air than expected this weekend and possible big snow instead of rain?


what's happening captain?

Hoping to finally opened up my laptop haven't looked at any weather in detail since December 31st


----------



## Mark13

captshawn;1716121 said:


> Heard this morning we have a good chance of cooler air than expected this weekend and possible big snow instead of rain?


I don't care if we get a big snow or not. I just don't want rain. Flooding, ruined snow for sleds, ruined snow for skiing/snowboarding. I'd rather have nothing then rain.


----------



## WilliamOak

Mark13;1716204 said:


> I don't care if we get a big snow or not. I just don't want rain. Flooding, ruined snow for sleds, ruined snow for skiing/snowboarding. I'd rather have nothing then rain.


At least your truck will get a rinse


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1716213 said:


> At least your truck will get a rinse


I'm in the middle of the desert of New Mexico looking for a car wash right now. the Sun is so bright where is killing me windows and mirrors a **** covered in salt residue can't see crap


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1716213 said:


> At least your truck will get a rinse


Now you sound like someone else I know lol.



1olddogtwo;1716219 said:


> I'm in the middle of the desert of New Mexico looking for a car wash right now. the Sun is so bright where is killing me windows and mirrors a **** covered in salt residue can't see crap


I bet the locals wonder where you came from.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

haha my parents think the same thing


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowing in Orland hills


----------



## Snow2Go

metallihockey88;1714852 said:


> No idea. Worked til midnight last night and started at 6am today and probably workin til at least 7-8 again. Throw a bottle of 911 in it when I get home and cross my fingers


What year and make diesel?


----------



## Snow2Go

SullivanSeptic;1715323 said:


> Really? Warm fuel returned back to tank you say? So no worries of gelling up in future?
> 
> My duramax gelled up. Went into reduced power mode. Just had to swap a fuel filter and delete code. I had lots of additive in it but I ran it hard for 30 hours then shut it off in driveway and went to sleep. Gelled when I started it in morning. No biggie tho. Easy fix.


If you own a duracrap like myself and have gotten the dreaded engine power reduced change filter. Don't change the filter unless you know it's old. When it's cold. Do not go over half throttle till it's at full temp. That code will appear from a full throttle. If it does happen to you a lot you can do 2 things. Buy a code scanner or buy the shim kit below. When the 0087 code gets thrown it will have starting and running issues and it will keep saying filter is at 0% percent even after you reset it, till you clear the codes.

I have a scanner but dis the shim kit and haven't had a issue yet. 
Look at this on eBay:

PPE Release Valve Shim Kit; 04.5-10 Duramax LLY/LBZ/LMM (1130720)

http://bit.ly/1gBSYcl


----------



## ultimate plow

My truck lives outside. The beginning of winter I use PS every fill up and doubled my dose sunday afternoon before the cold hit. I keep my tank topped. Havent had a problem starting or running. 05 6.0 ford


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

captshawn;1716121 said:


> Heard this morning we have a good chance of cooler air than expected this weekend and possible big snow instead of rain?


Rain here. Maybe snow WELL north of the cheddar curtain.


metallihockey88;1716318 said:


> Snowing in Orland hills


Full salt run later tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Umm hummm skating away.skating away skating away on the thin ice of a new day.


----------



## condo plow

hello everyone...i got a new to me truck i need some strobe lights installed do yous know of anyone thats good at installs


----------



## Sawboy

condo plow;1716759 said:


> hello everyone...i got a new to me truck i need some strobe lights installed do yous know of anyone thats good at installs


Only the best! Call George at Wicked Warnings!! Absolutely the best. I'll PM you his number


----------



## erkoehler

condo plow;1716759 said:


> hello everyone...i got a new to me truck i need some strobe lights installed do yous know of anyone thats good at installs


Give George a call, he'll take care of you.


----------



## MR. Elite

condo plow;1716759 said:


> hello everyone...i got a new to me truck i need some strobe lights installed do yous know of anyone thats good at installs


LoL Most every1 on here is join 2 rec George..! LOL Ironically, I jus got off the horn with him a lil bit ago.. thats exactly why i was goin 2 say the same as well! He is deff a good guy and good at what he does, so U will have no issues with him on the job!!


----------



## snowish10

What they said!!!!!


----------



## snowish10

Not a bad price if anyone is looking for another truck http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/4277447255.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1716805 said:


> LoL Most every1 on here is join 2 rec George..! LOL Ironically, I jus got off the horn with him a lil bit ago.. thats exactly why i was goin 2 say the same as well! He is deff a good guy and good at what he does, so U will have no issues with him on the job!!


What u talking about with George??? Hmmmm.


----------



## plow3232

I'm in need of a driver in the schaumburg area, might consider a sub, about 22 houses and some shoveling, I have more work too but it depends if I can afford it lol. looking for a long time commitment. pm me, thanks


----------



## condo plow

Sawboy;1716794 said:


> Only the best! Call George at Wicked Warnings!! Absolutely the best. I'll PM you his number


thanks i will call him in the am


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1716814 said:


> What u talking about with George??? Hmmmm.


HAHAHAHA Actually we were talking about a guy that has a new ford trek that wanted some WORK done on it…? Wait a second…. A guy in New Lenox, with a Septic Biz…. U must kno the guy, he's right down by U, in the same biz… Crazy!! LMAO


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1716920 said:


> HAHAHAHA Actually we were talking about a guy that has a new ford trek that wanted some WORK done on it…? Wait a second…. A guy in New Lenox, with a Septic Biz…. U must kno the guy, he's right down by U, in the same biz… Crazy!! LMAO


I hear you do tints? I have 2 vehicles that need them. A truck and my jeep wrangler.


----------



## erkoehler

When's it going to snow?

Boat show is next Thursday thru Monday!


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1716943 said:


> I hear you do tints? I have 2 vehicles that need them. A truck and my jeep wrangler.


Yessir I do! I can deff get U taken care of… Call me at 630-546-0545 n I can most likely come down by Ur place here soon n get those done 4 U brother.


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1716965 said:


> When's it going to snow?
> 
> Boat show is next Thursday thru Monday!


Well, in that case… History usually has it it will snow during ur show.. correct? lol had 2!! 
But really… when is it supposed 2 fall again!?? I already miss the 20+ hours in my 6.0L time capsule!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No need for plows, time to repair them, rest them, keep the salters ready.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1717030 said:


> No need for plows, time to repair them, rest them, keep the salters ready.


Salters heading out at 3am!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

MR. Elite;1716920 said:


> HAHAHAHA Actually we were talking about a guy that has a new ford trek that wanted some WORK done on it…? Wait a second…. A guy in New Lenox, with a Septic Biz…. U must kno the guy, he's right down by U, in the same biz… Crazy!! LMAO





SullivanSeptic;1716943 said:


> I hear you do tints? I have 2 vehicles that need them. A truck and my jeep wrangler.


.....:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What????..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh nothing. Just funny. You know!!!!!


----------



## highhog1

Hey, do you guys know of anyone the repairs saltdogg control box's. Or do I need to replace the friggin thing. I lost power going to the auger last night on my 1.5 yrd. I was able to rig it up to run at full speed off a toggle switch. Everything else is working in the box. I already replaced the auger motor ,spinner disk and motor this year. Last thing I want to do is buy a control box.


----------



## captshawn

highhog1;1717395 said:


> Hey, do you guys know of anyone the repairs saltdogg control box's. Or do I need to replace the friggin thing. I lost power going to the auger last night on my 1.5 yrd. I was able to rig it up to run at full speed off a toggle switch. Everything else is working in the box. I already replaced the auger motor ,spinner disk and motor this year. Last thing I want to do is buy a control box.


There is a guy on the snowex thread that fixes the snowex boxes maybe send him a message and see if he can do a saltdog?


----------



## ajcoop20

Hey guys, havent posted on this thread for a year or 2, Sold my dodge and got a new half ton chebby, so no plowing with that (yet) but I did pick up this cool 1 owner dodge w150/250 Has a dana 44 front, and 9.25 rear and 3/4 ton springs. old belt driven meyer plow with western tbar control (hate that control) No rust on it anywhere, por15'd the total underside, new brake/fuel lines, new brakes all the way around, new tires, 318 727 combo. Its a beast, and is really underplowed, you cant even feel it when the plow is picked up.

Ill be converting it to a e57 pump, dual battery set up this summer for a little more speed. along with some paint.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

highhog1;1717395 said:


> Hey, do you guys know of anyone the repairs saltdogg control box's. Or do I need to replace the friggin thing. I lost power going to the auger last night on my 1.5 yrd. I was able to rig it up to run at full speed off a toggle switch. Everything else is working in the box. I already replaced the auger motor ,spinner disk and motor this year. Last thing I want to do is buy a control box.


Take the control box apart there are 3 fuses on the inside one is probably blown. This just happened to me last week except I lost power to my spinner and auger turned out fuse was blown.


----------



## highhog1

Lawn 'N' Order;1717663 said:


> Take the control box apart there are 3 fuses on the inside one is probably blown. This just happened to me last week except I lost power to my spinner and auger turned out fuse was blown.[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually did that and they were all good. I called buyers tech support and he told me the box is shot. I think im going to bring it yo this t.v repair guy I know. He is like an electronic wizard.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1717268 said:


> .....:laughing:


Yeah whats so funny cant a guy his vaccum truck and wrangler windows tinted...bahahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1717268 said:


> .....:laughing:


Are U feel in left out…? Did U have a vehicle U wanted done also.. Mayb when Sully gets his done, he will let U in on it and I can do urs also?? LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1717030 said:


> No need for plows, time to repair them, rest them, keep the salters ready.


Yep a little bird told me someone might be flying north because the place there ats weather suxs... Wont say whom told me but he misses you bad...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1717269 said:


> What????..


Yeah what?? Cant a guy get his vaccum truck and wrangler windows tinted.....


----------



## dieselss

Pimp my septic trk


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually, I should tint the pumper windows. Along with the big dump and even all the windows in the backhoe. I hate the sun. But I don't drive those so I don't care that much. Not to mention, both window motors on pumper truck went out.


----------



## dieselss

Nice rain storm going on down here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

MR. Elite;1717682 said:


> Are U feel in left out…? Did U have a vehicle U wanted done also.. Mayb when Sully gets his done, he will let U in on it and I can do urs also?? LOL


Limo all the way around on my trucks. They both have a 10" windshield strips too. I will only have limo. Re did mommas van so the back is all limo!


dieselss;1717736 said:


> Nice rain storm going on down here


Pouring here too. I even heard thunder. It's gonna get nasty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1717725 said:


> Actually, I should tint the pumper windows. Along with the big dump and even all the windows in the backhoe. I hate the sun. But I don't drive those so I don't care that much. Not to mention, both window motors on pumper truck went out.


The sun is blazing here. May just want eyes tinted!


----------



## snowish10

Hope everyone has their salt ready. My drive is already starting to be ice.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1717745 said:


> The sun is blazing here. May just want eyes tinted!


I know a guy. He can handle that. He also sells shoes, used car tires and sometimes insurance. But I promise he's almost legit.


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1717746 said:


> Hope everyone has their salt ready. My drive is already starting to be ice.


I think temperature is going to keep rising to almost 40. Then start dropping again Saturday evening.


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1717743 said:


> Limo all the way around on my trucks. They both have a 10" windshield strips too. I will only have limo. Re did mommas van so the back is all limo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My man!! This is my daily and plow truck…. limo all around, on top of the stock rears.. and 50% on the windshield!! Sounds dumber than it is…. The wifey and i have it on ever vehicle we own…. and she is even so spoiled that she has a 5% strip on her windshields!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks Purdy! You guys are all a bit crazy with the limo all the way around. I just want fronts to match factory rears. Thats plenty of darkness for me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Only way to go. I had a 97 Grand Prix and a 2000 Intrepid that I had tinted limo all around. Didn't like either so they put another limo on top of that one. Took some time (no bubbles) but my guys did it. Both cars also had the windshield 5% strips.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1717816 said:


> Looks Purdy! You guys are all a bit crazy with the limo all the way around. I just want fronts to match factory rears. Thats plenty of darkness for me


Plenty of darkness? I was at the shop a couple nights and it was REAL DARK!!!!!

Match the the factory? Of what kind of car? Truck? Oh, you mean Jeep. Sure!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Match the factory rear windows of the beater truck. The windows will be te nicest part of that hunk of rust


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1717823 said:


> Plenty of darkness? I was at the shop a couple nights and it was REAL DARK!!!!!
> 
> I have no knowledge of anything.


----------



## MR. Elite

I can easily match the fronts to the rears 4 U sir… I also can have the taillights painted to match anything as well… Paint to match obviously, jus part of what else I do!


----------



## MR. Elite

I can also put GREEN Halo's on all ur trucks also Sully!!!! Make them change colors, or flash..


----------



## snowish10

Get any tickets with all that limbo tint mr elite ?????/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1717856 said:


> I can also put GREEN Halo's on all ur trucks also Sully!!!! Make them change colors, or flash..


oooooooohhhh. Dats purdy lookin' therrr


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1717829 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1717823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of darkness? I was at the shop a couple nights and it was REAL DARK!!!!!
> 
> I have no knowledge of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we were kind of !
> 
> 
> snowish10;1717863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get any tickets with all that limbo tint mr elite ?????/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't get messed with. Than again, I only drive into a few towns. Most of which I know the cops!
Click to expand...


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1717863 said:


> Get any tickets with all that limbo tint mr elite ?????/


Not yet….. I have been questioned about them, but not had any tickets for my tints. Now my girl on the other hand…. She will take 1 of my cars out, n for some reason, she has gotten pulled twice for my vehicles in the past 2 years!! HAHAHAHA lol

Also helps 2 kno all the cops in most of the towns I drive thru….


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1717872 said:


> oooooooohhhh. Dats purdy lookin' therrr


Thank U! I thought U would like that green touch… 
Thats jus some of the wild things I've done.
I also can integrate an IPAD in ur dash…….


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a laptop and Samsung tablet. I just have them loose in my truck. But I do wanna mount the laptop up. 

Still have to do lift kit, tires and bumper on jeep. All sitting in shop, just no time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lots of reports coming in well over 1 inch already. Depending on temps we would have over 1 foot of snow, if it was snow. It also looks to be done and out of here around midnight or maybe sooner. I hate big snows but that would have been nice.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1718079 said:


> Lots of reports coming in well over 1 inch already. Depending on temps we would have over 1 foot of snow, if it was snow. It also looks to be done and out of here around midnight or maybe sooner. I hate big snows but that would have been nice.


So what your sayin it would be DARK out there..right real DARK


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That pic you sent out Denny was unreal. That impact was bad. Not only was the plow ripped off but the front end was kicked side ways. New ford dump. Hope everybody was OK.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Amen on that brother


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Posted in pic area


----------



## condo plow

highhog1;1717395 said:


> Hey, do you guys know of anyone the repairs saltdogg control box's. Or do I need to replace the friggin thing. I lost power going to the auger last night on my 1.5 yrd. I was able to rig it up to run at full speed off a toggle switch. Everything else is working in the box. I already replaced the auger motor ,spinner disk and motor this year. Last thing I want to do is buy a control box.


It's probably the relay inside of it. I had a analog controller go out I bought a dremel with the snake. I cut out the old one. unsolder the connections and installed a new relay and works perfect


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I guess I will let the cat out of the bag. Ive been hinting at it for a week now and a couple guys knew. But I went over to the dark side and bought a new truck. Got myself a new Ford F350. It hasn't seen daylight since I bought it. Been parked in my office shop since new years. I've been so busy that I have only seen it twice. But it sure is purdy. Now just need those tints and some other extras installed.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1718752 said:


> So I guess I will let the cat out of the bag. Ive been hinting at it for a week now and a couple guys knew. But I went over to the dark side and bought a new truck. Got myself a new Ford F350. It hasn't seen daylight since I bought it. Been parked in my office shop since new years. I've been so busy that I have only seen it twice. But it sure is purdy. Now just need those tints and some other extras installed.


You'll love it! Pics man!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1718752 said:


> So I guess I will let the cat out of the bag. Ive been hinting at it for a week now and a couple guys knew. But I went over to the dark side and bought a new truck. Got myself a new Ford F350. It hasn't seen daylight since I bought it. Been parked in my office shop since new years. I've been so busy that I have only seen it twice. But it sure is purdy. Now just need those tints and some other extras installed.


What? Really? News to me!!!!!

Stainless 9'6" V?

MVP3 9'6"?

Ur wideout?

So many decisions!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not sure what plow yet. It would either be my wideout or a 9'6" vee


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is how she has been sitting since the day I drove her home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan it is Real Perddy. Welcome To The DARK SIDE


----------



## dieselss

Luke. I am your father! Nice. Welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1718801 said:


> Here is how she has been sitting since the day I drove her home.


about time you came out of the closet.

Ryan can thank Obama for the truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1718781 said:


> What? Really? News to me!!!!!
> 
> Stainless 9'6" V?
> 
> MVP3 9'6"?
> 
> Ur wideout?
> 
> So many decisions!


Well he's got my old WO

I have a MVP3 and a MVPSS available.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Monday late/Tuesday we may be seeing some snow again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1718867 said:


> Monday late/Tuesday we may be seeing some snow again


Stop it!!!!!!

It can't snow without me being Chicago damn it!!!!!

could be a decent clipper system


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol

its only a 2-4".... you can miss one a clipper to hit us on Tuesday, I like clippers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hoping to be back a week from Friday, this weather is absolutely positively sucks out here this time of year.....60's and 70's forecasted....what kind of crap is that


----------



## Sawboy

Beautiful truck Ryan


----------



## plow3232

from a dmax to a powerjoke? jk really?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still got the dmax. Don't worry.


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1718801 said:


> Here is how she has been sitting since the day I drove her home.


I think I'm paying too much for salt. Looks great.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

birchwood;1719042 said:


> I think I'm paying too much for salt. Looks great.


You guys are finally catching on. That's why I just take it! Blhahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I just went thru my salt bill this morning actually. I think I need to raise the price. Good lord! And no worries, my snow division didnt buy it. Thats a true Sullivan truck


----------



## Sawboy

plow3232;1718940 said:


> from a dmax to a powerjoke? jk really?


Go elsewhere with your Ford bashing little one.


----------



## road2damascus

Caught myself looking at a ford too. F350. But not a diesel. After seeing the issues you guys go through with them there diesels in the cold, i will keep my gassers. If I towed a lot or drove long distances, like some of you, I might change my mind. Wifey wants a house and there is no way I can afford one up here!!!! So maybe i will be driving long distances....hmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well if you worked 23 hours in a day instead of 22, you could both or all four....house, diesel, wife and some side work!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A couple more pics for ya.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1719330 said:


> Well if you worked 23 hours in a day instead of 22, you could both or all four....house, diesel, wife and some side work!


Sorry, I am slacker at 22hrs : (


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Also has 5th wheel provisions


----------



## $BILL

SullivanSeptic;1719342 said:


> Also has 5th wheel provisions


That is one nice truck


----------



## road2damascus

I dont think i could let it leave the shop till spring. Nice truck indeed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well it hasnt left yet. Ive had it for 12 days now


----------



## Midwest Pond

..... and here I was going to post a picture of the hole in the floor of my truck I covered with sheet metal


----------



## dieselss

That's a whole Lotta buttons to play with.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1719374 said:


> Well it hasnt left yet. Ive had it for 12 days now


So let the wife drive it and go to store with Mrs Push.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It needs floor mats, bed liner and tints right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Stop with the truck porn already.

Making me long for a 2015 already!

Kidding Ryan, should have taken me up on my offer to break her in!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1719420 said:


> Stop with the truck porn already.
> 
> Making me long for a 2015 already!
> 
> Kidding Ryan, should have taken me up on my offer to break her in!


Yep let you drive it to KS with a 60,000 pound trail at 85 mph...lmao or plow Food for less at warp speed


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. I would have had all ur body work done by the time u got back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm hoping to be rolling a week from Wednesday home. Way too many variables on timing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have NO plans for a new truck. Then again I've often woke up and said today is a good to buy!


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

I was wondering if any of you know what the official snow total was in Tinley Park this last storm. I can't find anything on national weather service site for Tinley. NWS has all the surrounding towns just not Tinley. I have an account that is T and M over a certain amount I just need an official reading. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## WilliamOak

All the dmax guys are dropping like flies to the dark side. Cough. Mark. Cough


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1719342 said:


> Also has 5th wheel provisions


Gooseneck provisions. A 5th wheel is what campers and some hot shot guys use with their big enclosed trailers or car trailers. A gooseneck is what most equipment trailers are. They take a 2 5/16 ball in the bed, a 5th wheel is a miniature version of the hitch on a semi.


----------



## 01PStroke

How did I miss that beauty in the shop?!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1719490 said:


> Gooseneck provisions. A 5th wheel is what campers and some hot shot guys use with their big enclosed trailers or car trailers. A gooseneck is what most equipment trailers are. They take a 2 5/16 ball in the bed, a 5th wheel is a miniature version of the hitch on a semi.


I know I know. Sorry about that sir. Didn't mean to upset anyone. Was actually just repeating what window sticker said, for the sake of simplicity


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1719497 said:


> How did I miss that beauty in the shop?!


Its hidden in the secret squirrel shop.


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1719520 said:


> Its hidden in the secret squirrel shop.


You got secret stash spots for everything lol


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1719516 said:


> I know I know. Sorry about that sir. Didn't mean to upset anyone. Was actually just repeating what window sticker said, for the sake of simplicity


No offense taken. I wasn't sure if you knew the difference, most people I talk to don't know. Get's kinda embarrassing if someone needs a 5th wheel camper towed and you show up to move it only to find a king pin on the camper and a 2 5/16" ball in the bed of your pickup.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1719520 said:


> Its hidden in the secret squirrel shop.


Please do tell how one can acquire a secret squirrel shop. And does it come in paint that is unseen by wives?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1719443 said:


> I have NO plans for a new truck. Then again I've often woke up and said today is a good to buy!


Nope sure dont then Wella poof a new truck and plow show up in your drive way...hmmm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1719534 said:


> Please do tell how one can acquire a secret squirrel shop. And does it come in paint that is unseen by wives?


Ah young grasshopper. So much to learn! Yes it comes with some unseen stuff by wives. That's the point.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1719488 said:


> All the dmax guys are dropping like flies to the dark side. Cough. Mark. Cough


Toche.......!!! luke I am not your father...bahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1719557 said:


> Ah young grasshopper. So much to learn! Yes it comes with some unseen stuff by wives. That's the point.


Yep just ask Push
..bahahaha..???? Wink wink right..card table.roulette wheel dancing girls passing out in legion parking.lot PRICELESS...


----------



## condo plow

I need a new salt supplier near midway. Does anyone have a pile or know anyone


----------



## snowish10

condo plow;1719893 said:


> I need a new salt supplier near midway. Does anyone have a pile or know anyone


How much salt are you looking for ??
Per storm or what?


----------



## condo plow

Yes per storm 2-4000 pounds at a time will pay cash


----------



## snowish10

condo plow;1719914 said:


> Yes per storm 2-4000 pounds at a time will pay cash


I can talk with my boss and ask him, If you' d like? I dont know if he will but never know. where very close to midway.


----------



## condo plow

snowish10;1719918 said:


> I can talk with my boss and ask him, If you' d like? I dont know if he will but never know. where very close to midway.


Thank you. What kind of salt does he have?


----------



## snowish10

condo plow;1719922 said:


> Thank you. What kind of salt does he have?


Uhhhh, I dont know that 100% but I think its just salt nothing else, he also sells different kinds a liquid deicers. I could find that out for you as well.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1719488 said:


> All the dmax guys are dropping like flies to the dark side. Cough. Mark. Cough


It's not my fault GM's offering in the 45/5500 class is gigantic. I'd go buy a KW or a Pete if I wanted to drive something that size around.


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1719950 said:


> It's not my fault GM's offering in the 45/5500 class is gigantic. I'd go buy a KW or a Pete if I wanted to drive something that size around.


YEA.. Why is that Mark?? I jus don't grasp the concept of making something the size of a 50 ton rotator… just about.. in the class just above a 1 ton?? 
Seems as tho GM waaayyy overshot on that one.


----------



## Snow2Go

Mark13;1719490 said:


> Gooseneck provisions. A 5th wheel is what campers and some hot shot guys use with their big enclosed trailers or car trailers. A gooseneck is what most equipment trailers are. They take a 2 5/16 ball in the bed, a 5th wheel is a miniature version of the hitch on a semi.


Sullivan is correct my friend. Yes it has the center hold drilled for a ball but the 4 external holes are for a 5th wheel bracket.


----------



## Snow2Go

Technically called a prep package
– Available on all models
– Provides the necessary under-the-bed
hardware to allow mounting of a 5th- wheel/gooseneck hitch in the pickup bed to put more of the trailer weight over the tow vehicle


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1718871 said:


> lol
> 
> its only a 2-4".... you can miss one a clipper to hit us on Tuesday, I like clippers


Wishful thinking.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1720000 said:


> Wishful thinking.


Maybe one inch then??


----------



## SnowMatt13

2-3 at IL/WI border
1 maybe 2 City
1 south


----------



## SnowMatt13

It was 2-4 yesterday....give it one more day and it will be a dusting.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1720000 said:


> Wishful thinking.


Sorry for trying to talk weather here :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1720180 said:


> Sorry for trying to talk weather here :laughing:


Maybe a salt run otherwise a slow looking week. I sure do hope I'm wrong! Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

I havent looked yet today...yesterday there were two models showing 4" up by me, but I don't think we'll see that, hoped for the 2"

Hoping for anything, after Tuesday we are dry for a bit...... I was getting used to invoicing this often


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1720204 said:


> Maybe a salt run otherwise a slow looking week. I sure do hope I'm wrong! Lol


Good week to buy a Vee.....

Either MVP3 or MVPSS/wings on sale this week. 4499.99


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm really thinking about this.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody need a 8'6" unimount? Great shape. New mold board and cutting edge.


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;1720258 said:


> Anybody need a 8'6" unimount? Great shape. New mold board and cutting edge.


If it's free, I'll be over later today xysport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2,000 obo?


----------



## MR. Elite

Brand new Wideout Quadrant Assembly…. $225 OBO 
I bought this when I got my wideout, thinking I would have needed an extra, but I not only haven't needed it, I completely $got I even had it.. If some1 is interested or needs it, make an offer!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it is/was good to finally have a day off with good weather even tho I would love it to 20F.

went to the car wash again,10 more dollars later, the truck looks better not perfect but better. spent almost 4 hours cleaning the interior. I can see out the windows and read my GPS unit.

the short term doesn't look very good the long-term looks better. I will post up later on that subject right now I'm going to buy new shoes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wing tips or penny loafers?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

High heel with split toe!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1720458 said:


> Brand new Wideout Quadrant Assembly…. $225 OBO
> I bought this when I got my wideout, thinking I would have needed an extra, but I not only haven't needed it, I completely $got I even had it.. If some1 is interested or needs it, make an offer!!!


Wow, is that the only part u haven't twisted up?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1720536 said:


> Wow, is that the only part u haven't twisted up?


HAHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!

Yeaaa… So far as of now.. LOL
Thats exactly why I picked this up, but I doubt Ill need it by the time I sell this W/O n get new 1 nex season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1720540 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!
> 
> Yeaaa… So far as of now.. LOL
> Thats exactly why I picked this up, but I doubt Ill need it by the time I sell this W/O n get new 1 nex season.


Why ya buyen a new one it will just look like the one ya got now....


----------



## WilliamOak

Lookin for a set of front seats 03+ super duty- anyone know of / have anything?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1720563 said:


> Lookin for a set of front seats 03+ super duty- anyone know of / have anything?


Collin there is a guy in the illiana trader who sells complete sets buckets or split bench


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1720559 said:


> Why ya buyen a new one it will just look like the one ya got now....


Its on its third season, and I really don't wanna run in2 any issues.. So I figured if I sell wat I have now after this season, (while its still in 1 piece) I would jus get a new plow every 2-3 seasons… 
Seems 2 b how I do it anyway… this is the longest Ive had any plow… and truck 4 that matter!!!
PLUS, when I get the new 1, it will look all nice and purty again!! Well, at least 4 the 1st push! LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

WilliamOak;1720563 said:


> Lookin for a set of front seats 03+ super duty- anyone know of / have anything?


I could sell U mine out of my 06', but I wasn't planning on swapping the interior till springish?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

few misc pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

few videos


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice pics Pat. My loader looks gooder!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1720867 said:


> Nice pics Pat. My loader looks gooder!


these one?

































looking good Ron!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thank you. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Loader pics are dangerous to my bank account.....I want to add one soon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

few of the drive


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all.just a tad bit to warm 42· in tinley now.


----------



## erkoehler

Rolling to McCormick place, day 1 of boat show move in today!

Good Morning!


----------



## dieselss

Ah. Good luck with that E


----------



## resilient63

What's the forecast for this week? Anyone here? I heard possibly snow Tues night.


----------



## road2damascus

resilient63;1721186 said:


> What's the forecast for this week? Anyone here? I heard possibly snow Tues night.


From what i understand, you at the border, have the best chance at any snow Tuesday night.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Another two small systems coming through later in the week also...... weds........ then Friday night into Saturday may gives our next chance of a clipper system


----------



## SnowMatt13

2-3 starting tomorrow around 4/5 am for us here at the border.


----------



## MR. Elite

Pat, Is that the Keenwood 9980….??


----------



## erkoehler

2-3 is way different then a dusting to 1 inch, did they change it again?


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's what I've heard from a private forecaster and the NWS.
Winter storm warnings now in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## SnowMatt13

3pm update gives me 3.8 inches at the border. Don't know how they're going to measure when the winds are 25+mph.....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i got 1.25 for tomorrow morning - another trace to .75" tomorrow night...for my area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1721428 said:


> Pat, Is that the Keenwood 9980….??


Its a Kenwood 7100, had it since 2008....., the map update pops up once in a while to remind to update.


----------



## snowish10

I know is super super early for this- but once the snow season is over, im looking for a job. Im a very hard worker, prefer a laborer job, Learn quickly, i know how to use a bobcat will learn quick on other machines . 

If anyone with in 30 miles of westchester has something, please pm me. 


Thanks Adam.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Winter Warnings Issued for Northern Suburbs..... come on 2-3"....

have I mentioned I love clippers and screamers?


----------



## Snow2Go

Anybody looking for help? 15 years plus plowing 09 duramax with a 8'6" straight blade.
Text or call tony 815-272-6029


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1721655 said:


> Its a Kenwood 7100, had it since 2008....., the map update pops up once in a while to remind to update.


Ahhhh, Very nice unit that was.. N still is for 2days standards!! U gotta check out the new eXcelon 990!! Amazing unit, actually ordered it for the wifes truck.


----------



## Snow2Go

I've getting texts asking if I want to plow for them and then you take the going rate per hour and they say oh ya you will have to shovel some too. Umm no I won't, your paying me to plow not shovel.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Friday night / Saturday looks interesting.


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1722547 said:


> Friday night / Saturday looks interesting.


I was jus goin 2 say the same….. BUT, will it really happen???? 
All the white stuff is melting.. I would say another 4-6" should top it off jus right..LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1722547 said:


> Friday night / Saturday looks interesting.


Friday is the same as any other day this week lows 70's for highs lows in the 30's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1721910 said:


> Winter Warnings Issued for Northern Suburbs..... come on 2-3"....
> 
> have I mentioned I love clippers and screamers?


I guess I should have paid more attention, I never thought there was much of a chance. I haveN'T paid as much ATTN over the last couple of days, just a couple salting in near future.

As with life, anything can change in a second. I can't wait to get out of here!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1722563 said:


> Friday is the same as any other day this week lows 70's for highs lows in the 30's


LMAO! I guess Ron shoulda been a lil more specific on WHERE exactly Fri/Sat looks good, huh Pat…?? lol funny guy…
Soooo…. Wats ur thoughts on how it looks out this way, on those days pat…??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow2Go;1722545 said:


> I've getting texts asking if I want to plow for them and then you take the going rate per hour and they say oh ya you will have to shovel some too. Umm no I won't, your paying me to plow not shovel.


Seriously? Wonder why your not getting hired? Read your post. Doesn't sound too good. All my guys may have to jump out and hit a quick walk or two, nothing major. But with that attitude, have fun getting hired by someone. I'd say if you only plowed and refused to shovel anything, then you better be insanely efficient, fast and neat when you plow.


----------



## the new boss 92

dropping by to say what's up guys, haven't had much time to chat lately cause I got a new job this year, plus plowing on top of it all. hope every one is having a good year and stuff is staying together and everyone is having a good winter and making thatpayuppayuppayup

stay safe out there guys!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1722547 said:


> Friday night / Saturday looks interesting.


Rons just saying snow because EK has the boat show and it usally snows


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1722547 said:


> Friday night / Saturday looks interesting.


Thumbs Up i'm hoping too!!! I'm just trying to avoid watching Maury this afternoon


----------



## mikeitu7

SullivanSeptic;1722584 said:


> Seriously? Wonder why your not getting hired? Read your post. Doesn't sound too good. All my guys may have to jump out and hit a quick walk or two, nothing major. But with that attitude, have fun getting hired by someone. I'd say if you only plowed and refused to shovel anything, then you better be insanely efficient, fast and neat when you plow.


I guess what he meant was he wants a rate for plowing and then a lower rater for shoveling?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Saturday/ Sunday is the better one to watch....first clipper looks weak.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1722581 said:


> LMAO! I guess Ron shoulda been a lil more specific on WHERE exactly Fri/Sat looks good, huh Pat…?? lol funny guy…
> Soooo…. Wats ur thoughts on how it looks out this way, on those days pat…??


Remember all my points of view are mainly southside unless otherwise posted.

Today salt run

Friday/Saturday early too call. Maybe push

Saturdy/Sunday looks to be a favorable event for a good push


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1722636 said:


> Saturday/ Sunday is the better one to watch....first clipper looks weak.


Ill be at the boat show so it will snow .you gotta come back and run my machine....  NOT..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I don't even own a shovel, or a snow brush.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in orand park sidewalk dusted


----------



## 1olddogtwo

flying blind would like some weather reports


----------



## Snow2Go

SullivanSeptic;1722584 said:


> Seriously? Wonder why your not getting hired? Read your post. Doesn't sound too good. All my guys may have to jump out and hit a quick walk or two, nothing major. But with that attitude, have fun getting hired by someone. I'd say if you only plowed and refused to shovel anything, then you better be insanely efficient, fast and neat when you plow.


If your guys are getting paid 70 or less an hour and they have to get out and shovel too then my friend they are stupid. It's bad enough the pay has slowly but surely faded over the past decade but I def will not get out and bust ass when I'm already beating in my equipment for far less then what pay used to be. Oh and believe me I'm efficient, fast and clean of crumbs when I plow.  I will gladly bet on that.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1722795 said:


> flying blind would like some weather reports


here is a link to sum up this last clipper


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow2Go;1722812 said:


> If your guys are getting paid 70 or less an hour and they have to get out and shovel too then my friend they are stupid. It's bad enough the pay has slowly but surely faded over the past decade but I def will not get out and bust ass when I'm already beating in my equipment for far less then what pay used to be. Oh and believe me I'm efficient, fast and clean of crumbs when I plow.  I will gladly bet on that.


All I can say is that your not helping your employment options by saying this. Every guy that has ever worked for me has said the same thing, "I'm the best. Very efficient and will bet on it". Then they get into the grind of plowing over and over and the truth comes out. Not really trying to be a jerk here, but maybe there is a reason your not working for someone right now.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Snow2Go;1722812 said:


> If your guys are getting paid 70 or less an hour and they have to get out and shovel too then my friend they are stupid. It's bad enough the pay has slowly but surely faded over the past decade but I def will not get out and bust ass when I'm already beating in my equipment for far less then what pay used to be. Oh and believe me I'm efficient, fast and clean of crumbs when I plow.  I will gladly bet on that.


Personally I think $70.00 and hour is pretty high for a shoveler...most of my laborer a are only getting 20.00 an hour....


----------



## WilliamOak

NorthernSvc's;1722854 said:


> Personally I think $70.00 and hour is pretty high for a shoveler...most of my laborer a are only getting 20.00 an hour....


There's the gold ticket right there. You say $70/hr isn't enough to beat on your truck and plow etc. well getting out and shoveling doesn't do any of that to your equipment and you still get paid the same hourly. Unless you have a medical condition anyone that flat out says "I will not shovel" will end the conversation right there for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nice Collin and Yes Agreed.Go find another job that pays 70 an hour.....


----------



## captshawn

I will shovel all day long for 70.00 a hour and let the truck sit in the corner of the lot..Were do I sign up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ill do it for 65.00 once I'm done with my day......

better yet, I still do it for 70 and sub it out for 40!


----------



## condo plow

Snow2Go;1722812 said:


> If your guys are getting paid 70 or less an hour and they have to get out and shovel too then my friend they are stupid. It's bad enough the pay has slowly but surely faded over the past decade but I def will not get out and bust ass when I'm already beating in my equipment for far less then what pay used to be. Oh and believe me I'm efficient, fast and clean of crumbs when I plow.  I will gladly bet on that.


my labors/ shovelers get $10,00 per stop they average $30 to $40 an hour. my subs get $65.00 an hour and have to do some shoveling.....we may have lost our normal rate due to low ballers subs now a days get $45.00 - (some guys get) $125.00 depending on equipment and experience if you are an asset to there companies or a liability to there company and how much extra work they do......your only way out of being a sub go get your own accounts...no disrespect intended


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1722592 said:


> Rons just saying snow because EK has the boat show and it usally snows


WORD!! LOL 
I hate 2 jix Eric… But I do hope we get dumped on like there saying…….
Sorry brother


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1722647 said:


> Well I don't even own a shovel, or a snow brush.


HAHAHAHA U got me again on that 1!!!!! LMAO 
I really needed this laugh after the 30 hour day I jus had! LOL


----------



## erkoehler

MR. Elite;1723035 said:


> WORD!! LOL
> I hate 2 jix Eric… But I do hope we get dumped on like there saying…….
> Sorry brother


My guys will handle a push no problem a storm of 4-6+ puts a bit of a strain on.

Plus, we need a good boat show to start the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1723048 said:


> My guys will handle a push no problem a storm of 4-6+ puts a bit of a strain on.
> 
> Plus, we need a good boat show to start the season.


Boat show.......any swimsuits walking around

So how did the "storm" go?......no need to answer that....Sorry

I'm still shooting a week from Friday/Saturday.....this job blows, full PPE including harness and being tied off.....dirty/dusty/black.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1723048 said:


> My guys will handle a push no problem a storm of 4-6+ puts a bit of a strain on.
> 
> Plus, we need a good boat show to start the season.


Ill be there Erik pats comin in to cover for me and my machine..bahahaha..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1723057 said:


> Boat show.......any swimsuits walking around
> 
> So how did the "storm" go?......no need to answer that....Sorry
> 
> I'm still shooting a week from Friday/Saturday.....this job blows, full PPE including harness and being tied off.....dirty/dusty/black.


So you talkin about what your truck looks like


----------



## erkoehler

Always good people watching.


----------



## condo plow

so back to the topic are we getting anything in the am....or just a salt run


----------



## MR. Elite

Snow2Go;1722812 said:


> If your guys are getting paid 70 or less an hour and they have to get out and shovel too then my friend they are stupid. It's bad enough the pay has slowly but surely faded over the past decade but I def will not get out and bust ass when I'm already beating in my equipment for far less then what pay used to be. Oh and believe me I'm efficient, fast and clean of crumbs when I plow.  I will gladly bet on that.


I must say… Sully has a very good point!!!!
Now I don't wanna sound rude.. BUT… Didn't U (not even 12 hours b4 the post of the texts, n not shoveling) post something to the fact of 15 years exp, looking 4 work… something of the sorts?? 
The wife and I started our plow comp from nothing, and we STILL have 2 use a shovel at times.. Not something I WANT 2 do, but its parts of deal.

Also, since we r now halfway thru the season.. Why would U jus turn a gig down because of the dutys? I would deff say its in ur best interest to keep Ur lines and options open incase nothing else better come thru… 
Im sorry, but I have 2 ask… Why do U not have a solid plow gig this season yet brother…?? With 15yrs exp. I couldn't imagine why U wouldn't have something GOOD on lock by now?? 
Even if the goin rates have decreased of the years, we are all in the service industry, and its up 2 us to wanna b in this industry 2 make the best of what we can, and utilize it all 2 our benefit!!!! We all choose our own path in life. 
Something I always kept in mind is…. Start where U are, Use what U have, Do wat U can… Jus a lil food 4 thought brother, always helped me out!! 
Now another thought is…. U can always jus start Ur own snow biz… in that case, U can dictate EXACTLY what U wanna get paid for what duties U provide!! 
I can mildly c ur frustration… But once again… Some work is WAY better than NO work brother!!!! Good Luck with Ur decision brother!!! And Happy plowing 2 all!!!!

Just my .02


----------



## MR. Elite

WilliamOak;1722856 said:


> There's the gold ticket right there. You say $70/hr isn't enough to beat on your truck and plow etc. well getting out and shoveling doesn't do any of that to your equipment and you still get paid the same hourly. Unless you have a medical condition anyone that flat out says "I will not shovel" will end the conversation right there for me.


LIKE button here!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1723058 said:


> Ill be there Erik pats comin in to cover for me and my machine..bahahaha..


Aaaa nooo, I thought we agreed already Dennis… I was join to do it after few quick Utube vids.. On how 2 run it!!!! LOL 
****! I would do it for less than U do Im sure…. So U will still b making $$$ walking around looking at all the boobs… BOATS I meant boats!! LMAO


----------



## Mark13

Snow2Go;1722545 said:


> I've getting texts asking if I want to plow for them and then you take the going rate per hour and they say oh ya you will have to shovel some too. Umm no I won't, your paying me to plow not shovel.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1723142 said:


>


That's awesome!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hopen to hit the boat show on sunday. Hey collin if you watch ebay look for the wrecked trucks the. Contact that salvage yard. They will generally pull parts and sell them. Theres a place in edgerton wis thats a really good junk yard for trucks also.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Mark13;1723142 said:


>


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You guys are "right" and "wrong" at the sometime but I agree with him unless it like a small walk (2x2).


----------



## Snow2Go

MR. Elite;1723093 said:


> I must say… Sully has a very good point!!!!
> Now I don't wanna sound rude.. BUT… Didn't U (not even 12 hours b4 the post of the texts, n not shoveling) post something to the fact of 15 years exp, looking 4 work… something of the sorts??
> The wife and I started our plow comp from nothing, and we STILL have 2 use a shovel at times.. Not something I WANT 2 do, but its parts of deal.
> 
> Also, since we r now halfway thru the season.. Why would U jus turn a gig down because of the dutys? I would deff say its in ur best interest to keep Ur lines and options open incase nothing else better come thru…
> Im sorry, but I have 2 ask… Why do U not have a solid plow gig this season yet brother…?? With 15yrs exp. I couldn't imagine why U wouldn't have something GOOD on lock by now??
> Even if the goin rates have decreased of the years, we are all in the service industry, and its up 2 us to wanna b in this industry 2 make the best of what we can, and utilize it all 2 our benefit!!!! We all choose our own path in life.
> Something I always kept in mind is…. Start where U are, Use what U have, Do wat U can… Jus a lil food 4 thought brother, always helped me out!!
> Now another thought is…. U can always jus start Ur own snow biz… in that case, U can dictate EXACTLY what U wanna get paid for what duties U provide!!
> I can mildly c ur frustration… But once again… Some work is WAY better than NO work brother!!!! Good Luck with Ur decision brother!!! And Happy plowing 2 all!!!!
> 
> Just my .02


I just picked up a new rig. 2 weeks ago and put a plow on it the nught before the storm. Got insurance set up before I finished installing the plow. I worked for a guy in Naperville off here. Paid cash at the end both times. I thought I was rusty as **** being I had 2 years off. He said dude you work fast, I laughed and said you can't be serious. He said I blew his other guy away that had broke down. Too he honest I plow because it's fun. I know have a business that runs it's self. It's always reminded of me being a kid sitting on my dads lap and using the controls when I was a kid. Ya the cash is great but I think it's just fun. I however don't need to do it and I'm not gonna strain myself at someone else's benefit. Plain and Simple. I am hooked up with two places but both are south and NWI And this storm was not hitting those areas. I'm not a dick and I'm here to help everyone but don't converse with me and try to hire me and then at the end slip in that I will have to shovel too. No thanks. I'll just go around helping people that shouldn't be out shoveling and plow their driveways for free to help them out.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1723205 said:


> You guys are "right" and "wrong" at the sometime but I agree with him unless it like a small walk (2x2).


You also have a consistent company you work for and from my understanding have responsibilities that have you doing other things besides strictly plowing snow and shoveling. You seem to be up the ladder some, not trying to find that bottom rung to grab hoping it holds out and you end up with a consistent gig that lets you climb the ladder as opportunity allows.


----------



## Snow2Go

Sorry for the spelling. iPhone with big hands


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1723216 said:


> You also have a consistent company you work for and from my understanding have responsibilities that have you doing other things besides strictly plowing snow and shoveling. You seem to be up the ladder some, not trying to find that bottom rung to grab hoping it holds out and you end up with a consistent gig that lets you climb the ladder as opportunity allows.


I gave up the foreman gig cause of my commitment to our large loss dept last year. I still over see when I'm available.

None of our guys shovel(eqm,salt truck or pickup), we go out of our way to assist the sidewalk guys . I said last week that those guys were the unsung heroes in that chilly weather.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1723252 said:


> None of our guys shovel(eqm,salt truck or pickup), we go out of our way to assist the sidewalk guys . I said last week that those guys were the unsung heroes in that chilly weather.


Exactly. We have a dedicated side walk crew as well. I shovel 2 places myself, a small commercial property with 125' of sidewalk and a high end home where I do the front steps which are more like 3 steps and 2 sections of paver brick patio type areas. I don't often get out and help the side walk crews since there is usually something else for me to be doing but if it comes down to me waiting on them to finish side walks before I can plow the lot then I'll go lend a hand for a few minutes to get things done quicker.

On my own accounts I wish I could say I didn't have to shovel anything. The one I do have to shovel at should count for 6, good lord. Front door step, in front of the garage, along side the house/flower garden, around the big raised island in the middle of the driveway, 2 gulleys in the driveway my plow doesn't follow the contour of. I shovel more at that one house then I plow. I'm convinced my atv with the 4' blade would be faster then my truck/plow/me/shovel. The time I'd waste going home to get the atv and trailer doesn't make it worth using though.


----------



## road2damascus

I like shoveling. I never look like the boss, therefore i shrug my shoulders when someone complains. Lol!!!!

My drivers usually have a shovel guy with them. Good company for long hours.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1723142 said:


>


Omg Mark reread his post then watched and was just about peein in my pant from laughing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

When I am thirsty to plow snow I prefer Arctic Sectional.So stay plowing and Always choose Arctic Sectional...lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmm wonder where Brian at lerking in the shadows.I know to get him out here
Wings...Thumbs Up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all.


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1723386 said:


> Hmmm wonder where Brian at lerking in the shadows.I know to get him out here
> Wings...Thumbs Up.


Waaaz up. Trying to finish a home improvement project I started just before Christmas and next thing I know its middle of january already. Boy how the time flies when the white stuff falls. Ready for more..snow and wings that is.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We'll did ya finish it so we can all come over to roast some brats and have some beer or did ya install your own WING cooker


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis,

tell the audience your experience with the Arctic sectional snow pusher!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Simply the best pusher on the market ease of use and amazing stacking ability


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat found your new service master / Arctic truck


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1723496 said:


> Hey Pat found your new service master / Arctic truck


Ewwww maybe if it was a ford lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1723510 said:


> Ewwww maybe if it was a ford lol


Haha Eric I seen it wssnt a Ford if it was a ford there wouldnt be a pic of it thats why its snow covered and PARKED hahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

Snow2Go;1723211 said:


> I just picked up a new rig. 2 weeks ago and put a plow on it the nught before the storm. Got insurance set up before I finished installing the plow. I worked for a guy in Naperville off here. Paid cash at the end both times. I thought I was rusty as **** being I had 2 years off. He said dude you work fast, I laughed and said you can't be serious. He said I blew his other guy away that had broke down. Too he honest I plow because it's fun. I know have a business that runs it's self. It's always reminded of me being a kid sitting on my dads lap and using the controls when I was a kid. Ya the cash is great but I think it's just fun. I however don't need to do it and I'm not gonna strain myself at someone else's benefit. Plain and Simple. I am hooked up with two places but both are south and NWI And this storm was not hitting those areas. I'm not a dick and I'm here to help everyone but don't converse with me and try to hire me and then at the end slip in that I will have to shovel too. No thanks. I'll just go around helping people that shouldn't be out shoveling and plow their driveways for free to help them out.


I completely understand Ur point of view and where U coming from…. 
I then have 2 ask, how much walkway were U asked 2 shovel btw??


----------



## buildinon

Ok who is getting these installed first?


----------



## buildinon

As far as getting out and shoveling goes, I don't care who you are or how long you have been doing this we all do it at some point. I still do it here and there on a property here and there. Heck this year I even have a property that I have to salt with a push spreader because it is a parking garage deck that has to have calcium and we can't get any of our salt trucks up there. The clearance is to low for them, and to run bagged Peladow through them would be a pain in the arse and not cost effective. Sometimes you have to adjust for the situation. We are here in this buisness to make property owners / managers happy, while putting a few dollars in our pockets. If that requires us sometimes adjusting to the situation (ie: shoveling, salting, kissing butt, ect...) tthen you do what it takes to get the job done. If you don't like it, you move on. Just my opinion.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Starting to flurrie snow in Tinley


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1723703 said:


> Ok who is getting these installed first?


George or Elite


----------



## elitelawnteam1

buildinon;1723703 said:


> Ok who is getting these installed first?


I can't put those on yet! I don't have enough chrome or any spinner wheels on my truck!


----------



## Snow2Go

He wanted half the properties shoveled. Ya def not.


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1723703 said:


> Ok who is getting these installed first?


I dont think they make em for steel wheel work trucks, do they?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So you had to shovel at half of the ones you go to? How much shoveling? If it wasn't a ridiculous amount, why not just do it. If he pays ur truck rate and u have to get out and shovel for a few mins, do it. My guys probably end up taking 30 mins to do 5-10 mins of shoveling. Kind of an easy 30 mins of pay. Plus you said u were looking for any kind of labor job in the spring, right? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1723732 said:


> George or Elite


I actually had those lights on 1 of my bikes I had alls done up!! 
Well I was goin 2 get new wheels on the show truck this summer as I do every show season…. But, maybe I should jus have them redone and put the lights on them…. LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1723918 said:


> I actually had those lights on 1 of my bikes I had alls done up!!
> Well I was goin 2 get new wheels on the show truck this summer as I do every show season…. But, maybe I should jus have them redone and put the lights on them…. LOL


Those should go on the new ford! What load ratimg those got? They can handle a 2.5yard salter right?


----------



## MR. Elite

Snow2Go;1723899 said:


> He wanted half the properties shoveled. Ya def not.


Ok, But what type of prop. were they, and why are half of properties bein shoveled..?? 
Btw.. Did U get any other plow gig offers that didn't involve shoveling??

I understand U dont wanna b shoveling….. But, if U break down ur costs of running a truck, wouldn't U b a lil more upset for doin those drives 4 free if, and when something went down?? Wouldn't it b nice 2 still b making $$ and b doin the good deed plowing?? 
I understand U said its not about the money… But as we all kno in this industry, making money is jus part of running equip… 
And when U plow like Pat or I…. Making money is vital 2 running equip!!! :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1723945 said:


> Those should go on the new ford! What load ratimg those got? They can handle a 2.5yard salter right?


Oh yea they will deff handle the load!!

But they are only 6 lug… from my Gator…
LOL Would love to see 26's on a plow truck!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1723952 said:


> Ok, But what type of prop. were they, and why are half of properties bein shoveled..??
> Btw.. Did U get any other plow gig offers that didn't involve shoveling??
> 
> I understand U dont wanna b shoveling….. But, if U break down ur costs of running a truck, wouldn't U b a lil more upset for doin those drives 4 free if, and when something went down?? Wouldn't it b nice 2 still b making $$ and b doin the good deed plowing??
> I understand U said its not about the money… But as we all kno in this industry, making money is jus part of running equip…
> And when U plow like Pat or I…. Making money is vital 2 running equip!!! :laughing:


Pat plows like a man posest.you on ther hand plow with nitrous...lmao


----------



## mikeitu7

I was gonna give him a call a to do some properties while I was out of town. It involved 10 mins of shoveling at the most on each property. I was going to pay what I get paid each property. But I guess he answered my ?


----------



## Snow2Go

It wasn't you. If you were the 630 numbef I talked too. It was a idiot in the city.


----------



## Snow2Go

Anyways let's just move on. No point in ruining this thread. Let's talk about Saturdays snow storm.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Supposed to go to Indy Saturday/Sunday. Haven't looked at weather lately. What r we supposed to get. Or what r the chances.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

MR. Elite;1723952 said:


> Ok, But what type of prop. were they, and why are half of properties bein shoveled..??
> Btw.. Did U get any other plow gig offers that didn't involve shoveling??
> 
> I understand U dont wanna b shoveling….. But, if U break down ur costs of running a truck, wouldn't U b a lil more upset for doin those drives 4 free if, and when something went down?? Wouldn't it b nice 2 still b making $$ and b doin the good deed plowing??
> I understand U said its not about the money… But as we all kno in this industry, making money is jus part of running equip…
> And when U plow like Pat or I…. Making money is vital 2 running equip!!! :laughing:


Exactly, I am a subcontractor, and I do all the shoveling for the properties I service. I get paid $20/hr to shovel and $60 when I'm plowing. Except I don't actually shovel. I have a SNOWBLOWER and it's awesome! I have a couple of them, but my favorite one actually came from the trash. Gave it a tune-up, and it works just as good as the ones I paid for.
I could have just plowed my own 2 small lots and said no to the contractors offer, but I would have a very hard time paying bills, and after all my expenses, I find the price I work for very much worth it. single stage snowblowers are faster, less strain on the body. So just get out there and make some money.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im hoping for a nice little 2" snow fall


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan had seen on local there sayin 1/2 tonight maybe possible 1.0 thurs into friday and pos several saturday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1724119 said:


> Ryan had seen on local there sayin 1/2 tonight maybe possible 1.0 thurs into friday and pos several saturday


Well then if that's possible, looks.like.wife and kids are going alone. I may be doing a last minute haul down there on Sunday morning then. We will see.


----------



## condo plow

do i smell another salt run in the am $$$$


----------



## brianbrich1

condo plow;1724130 said:


> do i smell another salt run in the am $$$$


An easy salt run and temps to be in mid 30's by midday.


----------



## snowish10

condo plow;1724130 said:


> do i smell another salt run in the am $$$$


Looks like you should buy some more salt ????condo


----------



## condo plow

snowish10;1724134 said:


> Looks like you should buy some more salt ????condo


i did @ 150.00 per ton for snow be gone aka magic salt see if this works better than reg salt your boss wanted more for


----------



## erkoehler

I really hope it does not snow on Saturday.


----------



## condo plow

what kind of tires is everyone running on my older truck i have duratrack good years now on my newer truck i need to get ride of these 315's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1724143 said:


> I really hope it does not snow on Saturday.


Heard on WBBM they might cancel the show do to weather.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1724144 said:


> what kind of tires is everyone running on my older truck i have duratrack good years now on my newer truck i need to get ride of these 315's


I only buy goodyears AT/S for my heavy/high HP FORD SUPERDUTY....got 63k out of last set. Same rims/tries on the 011,012,013. Had a few thousand left and I only changed them for the Canadian trip over the summer


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1724149 said:


> I only buy goodyears AT/S for my heavy/high HP FORD SUPERDUTY....got 63k out of last set. Same rims/tries on the 011,012,013. Had a few thousand left and I only changed them for the Canadian trip over the summer


you would happened to have any 265/75/16E or 285/75/16E with thread left on them would you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got some soul in me.... rollin 20s


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was checking oil life, got 900 hrs on this truck since July.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Take this fir what it worth if any thing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1724183 said:


> Take this fir what it worth if any thing


I believe the battery is at 84%


----------



## Sawboy

I believe that pic is from an email that CPW sent out.


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1723985 said:


> Pat plows like a man posest.you on ther hand plow with nitrous...lmao


How did U kno I have funny gas on my truck…


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1724149 said:


> I only buy goodyears AT/S for my heavy/high HP FORD SUPERDUTY....got 63k out of last set. Same rims/tries on the 011,012,013. Had a few thousand left and I only changed them for the Canadian trip over the summer


HOW in the world does some1 get 63k miles on 1 set of tires?!!!!??? 
U gotta teach me something Pat!! My best so far out of all 42 vehicles I've owned is 32-34k.. and that was pushing it 4 me!!!! LOL 
…… Starting ti think I abuse my stuff 2 much…!??


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1724160 said:


> I got some soul in me.... rollin 20s


AWWWW so cute… LOL 
U deff gotta do some 22's or 24's dog!!! 
I was actually just looking in2 some 30's for the truck this year for show season!! (they would only b on for the photoshoots and shows of couse)
In my industry.. Its all about the wilder U go, the more the people are attracted 2 ur work!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1724267 said:


> HOW in the world does some1 get 63k miles on 1 set of tires?!!!!???
> U gotta teach me something Pat!! My best so far out of all 42 vehicles I've owned is 32-34k.. and that was pushing it 4 me!!!! LOL
> …… Starting ti think I abuse my stuff 2 much…!??


You gotta drive so fast that the tires literaly dont touch the pavement


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1724259 said:


> How did U kno I have funny gas on my truck…


Because of the one time back we talked you had mentioned it and speeding ticket? Not to mention you also said because of that you did some damage to your motor from Hot Rodding it.


----------



## dieselss

fox talking Saturday,,,,,,,,a few inches


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think 8 To 10 centimeters is well within the ream of possibilities


----------



## Snow2Go

They said it's looking good for Saturday. 2-4 possibly more.


----------



## Snow2Go

https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Chicago.gov/posts/642735659116805:0


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Sawboy;1724216 said:


> I believe that pic is from an email that CPW sent out.


I have to agree, I got the same email.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1724027 said:


> Supposed to go to Indy Saturday/Sunday. Haven't looked at weather lately. What r we supposed to get. Or what r the chances.


I'll be out there Tuesday and Wednesday then going to Kentucky Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1724810 said:


> I'll be out there Tuesday and Wednesday then going to Kentucky Wednesday and Thursday.


I need to stop at the Fort Smith Arkansas later next week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

*..*

Spy pics of what Pats doin in Arizona


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I'm up near Madison, WI and it's snowing pretty hard up here. Can't wait for Saturday! Gotta make some repairs to a skid pusher box when I get back down to Illinois.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1724816 said:


> I need to stop at the Fort Smith Arkansas later next week.


To pick up your conseal and carry bazooka...or to mount up a mvp3 on the M1-A1 Abrahms


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1724816 said:


> I need to stop at the Fort Smith Arkansas later next week.


I do not have to go to Ar Kansas. Try to stay away from there


----------



## Snow2Go

Saying 3-6" now. Ya buddy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone in Burbank/oak lawn/Midway area out salting?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep just got back from mom & Dads house burbank salting the walks and back patio


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate this state more body damage just got rear ended


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1725316 said:


> I hate this state more body damage just got rear ended


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its a joke cops are there guy gives me the 2006 insurance card they don't do police reports


----------



## 1olddogtwo

they don't even run his license


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am cursing up a freakin storm


----------



## dieselss

See. Time for a 15. It's all in the cards. 
Really. An 06 card. Dang


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That poor truck. The cop sure looked good!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I had lots of reading to catch up. Haven't been on here in a while. Busy which is good. 

Let's hope for 1-2 Saturday. That's plenty!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lake County is an iced up mess


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep just got back from dinner with the wife rain snow mix cover streets.temps where 37 left diner 31-30 out. 171st was a skating rink 3 car accident on harlem after accident tinley salt trucks show up..Duh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Last ass CPR class I'm in too...


----------



## clncut

Looks like our snow Saturday is moving westward....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what a day what a freaking day


----------



## buildinon

Pat: Good luck with getting anything done in AZ about the accident. My wife lived out there for 3 years before moving to Chicago, and got t-boned in her work parking lot by a client. Turned out he didn't have insurance even though his card said he did, nothing she could do about it. He was not even legal to begin with. Even though they have to provide proof of insurance to even get plates for a vehicle out there, they tend to let it lapse right after that.

Just got done with a salt run, and have to take my truck in to the shop in the morning now. I swear this year is cursed!!! New years eve, I had the pump go out my plow, then last week I got stuck up to near my windows deep in a drift...since then, I have had issues with my truck. Had to have a wheel bearing replaced and a transfer case gasket. Now tonight I'm driving 55 on 94 around Old Orchard with the cruise set and it starts to sputter and the check engine light starts to flash. Get off the highway and turn the truck off to try reset it, and it runs fine after that. Have a feeling it is some kind of sensor. Just a pain in the arse!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all look at the snow we got...!!NOT!!...


----------



## erkoehler

No snow in the boat show!


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like Saturdays projected accumulation has been lowered on noaa and wgn.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1726074 said:


> Looks like Saturdays projected accumulation has been lowered on noaa and wgn.


Ya mike went from SEVERAL INCHES to 4-6 to 2-4 by tomorrow it will just be a salt run..oh joy


----------



## NorthernSvc's

come on 2"


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1726129 said:


> Ya mike went from SEVERAL INCHES to 4-6 to 2-4 by tomorrow it will just be a salt run..oh joy


Wgn says less than an inch for me and noaa 1-3

I had, what looked to be, a half inch in my driveway last night. I got all excited. Made one pass, pushed on parkway and realized how desperate I am. Need my fix!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1726139 said:


> Wgn says less than an inch for me and noaa 1-3
> 
> I had, what looked to be, a half inch in my driveway last night. I got all excited. Made one pass, pushed on parkway and realized how desperate I am. Need my fix!!!!


What did ya do hook up the leaf blower..? Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

In completely unrelated news, just wanted to share some cool pics.

Yesterday we got back photos of our third well from Kenya. This well provides over 315 local residents and a small school clean water. They now share a single handle pump.
We have been fundraising the last two years and have funded 4 wells in the world now. It's been a great learning tool for my son.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152228999756518.1073741846.113773786517&type=1


----------



## Sawboy

Did ya visit Obummers birth hut?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1726182 said:


> Did ya visit Obummers birth hut?


HUH.....


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1726182 said:


> Did ya visit Obummers birth hut?


Haha that's great. Glad I saw that before it got yanked. Needed a good laugh this week. Been a long one

You know you said somethin wrong when even Dennis is speechless though lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

Sawboy;1726182 said:


> Did ya visit Obummers birth hut?


Sorry I missed your question, but no, I didn't..... and then when I was answering this question, it came to me...... you were making a joke.....

I mean, because there are people of color, and Obama is of color, and you put that together and wrote "did ya visit his hut?"

That's hilarious!!!!! The way you put that together, I mean, priceless......

Never mind the whole charity thing or all the people that helped others in the world...... forget that stuff..... "did ya visit his hut?" :laughing:

Holy crap!!!!! You a funny funny guy!!!!! What a hoot!!!!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Wow, this is getting stupid really fast.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks like my totals just got lowered too. From 2-4" to "around one inch" ****!


----------



## NorthernSvc's




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

elitelawnteam1;1726469 said:


> Looks like my totals just got lowered too. From 2-4" to "around one inch" ****!


1 inch would be plenty!


----------



## Sawboy

Had nothing to do with "people of color". Don't get it twisted. And no one is minimizing the charitable thing you did. Me least of all. Ya see, I'm quite the humanitarian myself. The joke was a jab at Obummers birth certificate debate. 

Relax, take a pill.


----------



## Sawboy

Oh and yes, I'm a very funny guy. Thanks!


----------



## MR. Elite

I'm really getting tired of having all of these cars sitting around…. Any1 interested in an Avus blue E36 M3??


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1726529 said:


> Oh and yes, I'm a very funny guy. Thanks!


----------



## Raymond S.

I don't think it was the "people of color" that prompted the comment. Probably the fact that you were in Kenya, the country Obama is believed to have been born in. I think what you are doing is great. I can speak for everyone when I say there should be more of us who take initiative to do things like this. But yes, I think a pill is in order. No harm no foul.


----------



## road2damascus

No pill necessary. Just 2" of snow will do.


----------



## Raymond S.

road2damascus;1726559 said:


>


That's hilarious...


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1726581 said:


> No pill necessary. Just 2" of snow will do.


or even 1.5 tomorrow

otherwise there is nothing after that for the week to push


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1726585 said:


> or even 1.5 tomorrow
> 
> otherwise there is nothing after that for the week to push


I can do 1" too, I dont care.


----------



## road2damascus

Raymond S.;1726583 said:


> That's hilarious...


Very well made movie with great actors


----------



## Raymond S.

One of my all time favorites. I still picture Joe Pesci's brother laying in the grave coughing dust while they throw dirt on him. It was great!


----------



## road2damascus

Raymond S.;1726611 said:


> One of my all time favorites. I still picture Joe Pesci's brother laying in the grave coughing dust while they throw dirt on him. It was great!


That my friend was Another great, Casino.


----------



## condo plow

So are we just getting a salting tomorrow? wgn just said 1-4 inches for miway


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond;1726421 said:


> Sorry I missed your question, but no, I didn't..... and then when I was answering this question, it came to me...... you were making a joke.....
> 
> I mean, because there are people of color, and Obama is of color, and you put that together and wrote "did ya visit his hut?"
> 
> That's hilarious!!!!! The way you put that together, I mean, priceless......
> 
> Never mind the whole charity thing or all the people that helped others in the world...... forget that stuff..... "did ya visit his hut?" :laughing:
> 
> Holy crap!!!!! You a funny funny guy!!!!! What a hoot!!!!!


I think you need to take a chill pill. It is a widely known fact that Obama does live in a hut:

George Hussein Onyango Obama - the youngest half-brother of Barack Obama, lives in a hut in Huruma, Kenya, just outside Nairobi:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...arack-Obamas-lost-brother-found-in-Kenya.html

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/OTUS...f-brother-interviewed-movie/story?id=16748074


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Yes, I'm tired of all these teases. !!! BRING ON THE SNOW!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Channel 5 has midway at 2.5 inches channel 7 has midway at 1 inch well have to see heavier south my prediction at midway is 1.8


----------



## Midwest Pond

Meezer;1726659 said:


> I think you need to take a chill pill. It is a widely known fact that Obama does live in a hut:
> 
> George Hussein Onyango Obama - the youngest half-brother of Barack Obama, lives in a hut in Huruma, Kenya, just outside Nairobi:
> 
> omg!!! you even did research for this response..... good for you!!!
> 
> I guess you didn't see us trying to change the subject back to weather?
> 
> Maybe it wasn't obvious enough?
> 
> Seriously..... sorry I tried to share something with this thread. My bad.


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond;1726751 said:


> omg!!! you even did research for this response..... good for you!!!
> 
> .


Too bad you didn't do your research before writing:



> I mean, because there are people of color, and Obama is of color, and you put that together and wrote "did ya visit his hut?"





> My bad


Yes, I would agree


----------



## Midwest Pond

i guess sarcasm escapes you....tell you what.....you win.....you win the internet tonight!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1726821 said:


> i guess sarcasm escapes you....tell you what.....you win.....you win the internet tonight!!!! congrats!!!


Bahahahah, "you win the internet tonight". That's great!


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao...... hilarious stuff

see what happens when it doesn't snow? lol


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond;1726821 said:


> i guess sarcasm escapes you....tell you what.....you win.....you win the internet tonight!!!! congrats!!!


Congrats???

That's not what your "emotional" PM that you just sent me says.:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's over guys.


Nice little coating plus tonight huh? I'll take it. Already got calls from a couple funeral homes and churches. Not only do they want salt, yup, I'll be plowing this little bit. In 2 wheel!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

no that told you to f off...you're obviously an idiot..... so carry on...entertain everyone with your wit


I'll just sit back and watch....... all yours genius, tell us something incredible, the thread is all yours


I posted about the wells....... now tell us your story


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Midwest Pond;1726821 said:


> i guess sarcasm escapes you....tell you what.....you win.....you win the internet tonight!!!! congrats!!!


LIKE!! Lol

While I may not be an Obama fan, but I think it's awesome what you did in Kenya, not many people have the balls to give up their amenities in the US and travel to a third world country to build a well. That's much more meaningful and longer lasting than just donating food.

Give a man a fish and he can eat for a day, give him a pole and instruction, and he can eat every day.


----------



## road2damascus

Any snow totals yet?


----------



## road2damascus

0755 PM SNOW ST. CHARLES
01/17/2014 
M1.0 INCH 
KANE IL TRAINED SPOTTER 

Someone is getting plow time


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I've got an inch in Woodstock. Very light and fluffy stuff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still sticking with my 8 to 10 centimeters of snow southside (my area).

Its only going to snow where I should be......

Well I have two deducts on my truck now....great.

Mid and Saw both do some great charitable work......

Obamacare and huts.....well I'm leaving that one alone.


----------



## snowish10

1.25 inches of fluffy snow in westchester.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Plows going on. Trucks will be pushing this little 1 inch. I love it!


----------



## snowish10

Easy good money push.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron where do you have an inch


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond;1726877 said:


> no that told you to f off...you're obviously an idiot..... so carry on...entertain everyone with your wit
> 
> I'll just sit back and watch....... all yours genius, tell us something incredible, the thread is all yours
> 
> I posted about the wells....... now tell us your story


I would hope that you will cease fire & move on to something else.

How about the weather? Or wells? I would be more than happy to hear more about the wells. Speaking of the wells:

I think that you & all the others involved with the wells should be commended for all the hard work that's being done .Thumbs Up

As far my story, I'm just a regular guy here in Indiana.

As far telling you something incredible that I have done, I really can't think of anything.

However, I did do some volunteer work overseas though.

Over the last few decades I did some traveling overseas courtesy of Uncle Sam to some garden spot places on the planet like Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan, Kosovo, Bosnia just to name a few. The food was usually terrible & the hospitality wasn't always pleasant. There are 10's of thousands of people that have had similar experiences like mine, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1" here at northlake, just plowed the front of the firehouse and spread a couple bags of salt.... Atleast I'm off tomorrow, hopefully we get atleast 2"...


----------



## Raymond S.

road2damascus;1726623 said:


> That my friend was Another great, Casino.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh, GOOD FELLAS! I was thinking of Casino. I totally forgot about good fellas. I love mob movies. I'm going to have to rent that this weekend.


----------



## dheavychevy38

just got in from a full salt run. Anything that wasn't treated in crystal lake had at least and inch on it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1727187 said:


> Ron where do you have an inch


That's a loaded question!


----------



## brianbrich1

Barely a coating along i80 east of 57. Anything that had any type of salt on it was spotty at best


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks like my totals have been raised back to 2-4" in Woodstock, and 1-3" in Cary


----------



## brianbrich1

elitelawnteam1;1727562 said:


> Looks like my totals have been raised back to 2-4" in Woodstock, and 1-3" in Cary


I thought I seen on ch 7 future cast for about that area 2.1". Midway 1" and south of Joliet 3"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm stubborn I'm holding tight on my numbers

Staying with 4inches on my lots


----------



## Snow2Go

South and west are looking to get the most. 
8'6" western on a 08 duramax lookin for work. Not sure if my other guy will need me. 
Text or call 815-272-6029


----------



## NorthernSvc's

..... Want to... So bad... Never mind.... Come on 2" we all really need to plow


----------



## snowish10

Coming down pretty good in orland, pretty much a white out


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1727703 said:


> Coming down pretty good in orland, pretty much a white out


Barely a flake flying in the air east of 57 a couple miles


----------



## Snow2Go

Latest crazy in new Lenox. I just had my buddy fab a mount up like a roll bar to mount this 50" 240 watt led flood light. Can't wait to fire it up tonight and light up everything while plowing lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down good here in skokie


----------



## dieselss

Just started coming dwn good here


----------



## road2damascus

Little flakes up here in highland park. Walked to DQ to get some ice cream on this nice warm day.


----------



## snowish10

Pictures of the light bar please, thinking about a cheap 50" led light bar


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

System is really falling apart. Looks like it will be over by 3 or 4 at the latest. Fine by me!


----------



## road2damascus

Just got down graded to 1-2" up here. DOH!!!


----------



## buildinon

So found out what the stumble with my truck was the other night after I took my truck to the shop yesterday, as it didn't show a single code in the history. They took it for a ride and all the cylinders misfired at the same time and threw their reader and turns out was water in the fuel. I had just filled up about 20 minutes before the truck started messing up and when they pulled a sample of the fuel it was clear as day water in the fuel. Went back to the gas station and now a fight on my hands with them. I got a picture of one of the lids missing with just a cone on top of it, and still have my reciept from when I filled up.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1727751 said:


> System is really falling apart. Looks like it will be over by 3 or 4 at the latest. Fine by me!


Not sure if its falling apart or just spinning out of here faster than originally thought. I have about 1/2" on the ground where it is never treated and where salt was applied this am is holding its own but areas starting to coat where salt is not as heavy


----------



## MR. Elite

buildinon;1727774 said:


> So found out what the stumble with my truck was the other night after I took my truck to the shop yesterday, as it didn't show a single code in the history. They took it for a ride and all the cylinders misfired at the same time and threw their reader and turns out was water in the fuel. I had just filled up about 20 minutes before the truck started messing up and when they pulled a sample of the fuel it was clear as day water in the fuel. Went back to the gas station and now a fight on my hands with them. I got a picture of one of the lids missing with just a cone on top of it, and still have my reciept from when I filled up.


Oh wow!! Thats horrible!! 
Now in that case… Does a gas station assume responsibility.. Or should I say.. WILL they do anything 4 U, or this type of situation???


----------



## Snow2Go

It's a damn blizzard in new Lenox. I'll get pics later of light bar. Can't upload on mobile site.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow2Go;1727792 said:


> It's a damn blizzard in new Lenox. I'll get pics later of light bar. Can't upload on mobile site.


Yes it is. Holy heavy snow batman! We have enuff here.. It can stop!!!!!


----------



## mikeplowman

buildinon;1727774 said:


> So found out what the stumble with my truck was the other night after I took my truck to the shop yesterday, as it didn't show a single code in the history. They took it for a ride and all the cylinders misfired at the same time and threw their reader and turns out was water in the fuel. I had just filled up about 20 minutes before the truck started messing up and when they pulled a sample of the fuel it was clear as day water in the fuel. Went back to the gas station and now a fight on my hands with them. I got a picture of one of the lids missing with just a cone on top of it, and still have my reciept from when I filled up.


damn.
was the gas station near B.G.? i live right there.
thanks


----------



## swtiih

buildinon;1727774 said:


> So found out what the stumble with my truck was the other night after I took my truck to the shop yesterday, as it didn't show a single code in the history. They took it for a ride and all the cylinders misfired at the same time and threw their reader and turns out was water in the fuel. I had just filled up about 20 minutes before the truck started messing up and when they pulled a sample of the fuel it was clear as day water in the fuel. Went back to the gas station and now a fight on my hands with them. I got a picture of one of the lids missing with just a cone on top of it, and still have my reciept from when I filled up.


file a police report & save that picture


----------



## condo plow

Nothing like changing hub assembly, all 4 ball joints front brakes rotors and calipers and steering gear box just to find out wrong hub assembly, shop doesn't have a 42mms socket during a storm what fun


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1727793 said:


> Yes it is. Holy heavy snow batman! We have enuff here.. It can stop!!!!!


No not yet.....1 more inch!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1727853 said:


> No not yet.....1 more inch!!!!!


Have close to 3 here. Just called and told 2 guys to start going. Get them on a few churches and by the time there done, the storm looks to be done. We can start on everything.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well just got in from being out since 3:30.get to go back out at 2am to finish .Pat flew in to fuel my machine and flew back out to go back.so all is good..Thanks pat.... : ) night night all


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1728152 said:


> Well just got in from being out since 3:30.get to go back out at 2am to finish .Pat flew in to fuel my machine and flew back out to go back.so all is good..Thanks pat.... : ) night night all


Do you work for arctic now?


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1728153 said:


> Do you work for arctic now?


LOL Work 4 Arctic..?? Hell…he IS arctic now!!! HAHAHA 
Hes pats right hand man!!!


----------



## snowish10

MR. Elite;1728159 said:


> LOL Work 4 Arctic..?? Hell…he IS arctic now!!! HAHAHA
> Hes pats right hand man!!!


Well lucky man, I want/need to learn more about this business.


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1728160 said:


> Well lucky man, I want/need to learn more about this business.


Tell Dennis 2 post a few pics of that BADA$$ MOFO he captains!!!

That he already said I would B able 2 fill him 4 him if need be…!! LMAO wesport


----------



## road2damascus

Love this light fluffy stuff! Maniac with plow and shovel just ripped through north shore. Who was that masked man? 

Saw lighting tonight. And it wasn't me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1728152 said:


> Well just got in from being out since 3:30.get to go back out at 2am to finish .Pat flew in to fuel my machine and flew back out to go back.so all is good..Thanks pat.... : ) night night all


She's all fueled up, windows cleaned, floors vacuumed, fresh cup of coffee in the cup holder, and a black ice hanging of the rear view mirror.

once again thank you for using our Arctic heavy equipment detail service.


----------



## 01PStroke

Any of you guys ever hit what I assume to be a com ed box? Reported to the management company just wondering who else needs to be called!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1728245 said:


> Any of you guys ever hit what I assume to be a com ed box? Reported to the management company just wondering who else needs to be called!


What kind of comEd box? Live power? If so, you need to call comEd emergency. And you may want to stay close so no one gets shocked.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1728238 said:


> She's all fueled up, windows cleaned, floors vacuumed, fresh cup of coffee in the cup holder, and a black ice hanging of the rear view mirror.
> 
> once again thank you for using our Arctic heavy equipment detail service.


LOL Pat sounds like he would make an amazing Jiffy Lube tech! 
Now if I could only get the boys that work for me 2 do that, I b set!! :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1728251 said:


> LOL Pat sounds like he would make an amazing Jiffy Lube tech!
> Now if I could only get the boys that work for me 2 do that, I b set!! :laughing:


See Dave thats the problem you have boys we have Men. Never send a boy to do a Mans job.


----------



## Snow2Go

buildinon;1727774 said:


> So found out what the stumble with my truck was the other night after I took my truck to the shop yesterday, as it didn't show a single code in the history. They took it for a ride and all the cylinders misfired at the same time and threw their reader and turns out was water in the fuel. I had just filled up about 20 minutes before the truck started messing up and when they pulled a sample of the fuel it was clear as day water in the fuel. Went back to the gas station and now a fight on my hands with them. I got a picture of one of the lids missing with just a cone on top of it, and still have my reciept from when I filled up.


Are you saying because it was clear it was water? Some winter blends are clear. I found that out after flipping **** at a pilot gas station lol


----------



## Snow2Go

Here a vid of the light bar I just installed. . It is a bright MOFO! 





Here the eBay link
Look at this on eBay:

42" 240W LED FLOOD SPOT COMBO ALLOY WORK LIGHT LAMP BAR 4X4 Driving 4WD SUV BOAT

http://bit.ly/GYf7nS


----------



## Sawboy

I'll take 15 more snows like yesterday. 2.5" of light and fluffy. Added bonus, I got to let my shoveler (quasi nephew) do 1/2 a lot. Known the kid from the day he was born. Pretty cool.


----------



## Snow2Go

Def was easy pushing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya exspecialy with a 322 Kamotsu end loader acompanied with Wonderful 17ft ARCTIC SECTIONAL BOX...right Pat.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1728238 said:


> She's all fueled up, windows cleaned, floors vacuumed, fresh cup of coffee in the cup holder, and a black ice hanging of the rear view mirror.
> 
> once again thank you for using our Arctic heavy equipment detail service.


Your welcome on the Detail service. Next time Cool it on the Armor All in the Seat and floor. Kept sliding out of the seat and almost slipped out the Door while going out to check the lot. : )


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1728271 said:


> See Dave thats the problem you have boys we have Men. Never send a boy to do a Mans job.


True that, true that!! 
Thats seems to b why I have 2 check up on, and finish everything properly!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1728434 said:


> Your welcome on the Detail service. Next time Cool it on the Armor All in the Seat and floor. Kept sliding out of the seat and almost slipped out the Door while going out to check the lot. : )


Yes um boss, me be a good cleaner, make my tribe proud back in the homeland. We have a special mix that we use cleaning our straw huts, its a non-slick protection!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1728454 said:


> Yes um boss, me be a good cleaner, make my tribe proud back in the homeland. We have a special mix that we use cleaning our straw huts, its a non-slick protection!


Did you plow slick your interior too?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1728547 said:


> Did you plow slick your interior too?


nope just dennis's loader


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1728251 said:


> LOL Pat sounds like he would make an amazing Jiffy Lube tech!
> Now if I could only get the boys that work for me 2 do that, I b set!! :laughing:


haha speaking of Jiffy Lube, I've gotta change my oil in the hotel parking lot this afternoon.

just took a nice 60 mile drive thru the desert....I should've brought my 4 wheeler


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1728568 said:


> haha speaking of Jiffy Lube, I've gotta change my oil in the hotel parking lot this afternoon.
> 
> just took a nice 60 mile drive thru the desert....I should've brought my 4 wheeler


Why in the parking lot?? 
And as 4 the Quad… That would've been some real fun!!!! 
Did U take the ford off road..??


----------



## clncut

LE snow watch for NWI. over a foot possible for porter county.....


----------



## jbutch83

clncut;1728692 said:


> LE snow watch for NWI. over a foot possible for porter county.....


12-24" for LaPorte County... It should be interesting to see what actually happens.


----------



## brianbrich1

jbutch83;1728770 said:


> 12-24" for LaPorte County... It should be interesting to see what actually happens.


Ill be more than happy to watch someone else deal with those totals.


----------



## MR. Elite

jbutch83;1728770 said:


> 12-24" for LaPorte County... It should be interesting to see what actually happens.


SIGN ME UP!!!!! 
I would gladly take 2 of those a week!!!! 
Call me stupid, crazy whatever U want…. I love the big mad events!!
Im getting board of these lil events that can cleared by my exhaust when I drive thru the lots.. :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1728779 said:


> SIGN ME UP!!!!!
> I would gladly take 2 of those a week!!!!
> Call me stupid, crazy whatever U want…. I love the big mad events!!
> Im getting board of these lil events that can cleared by my exhaust when I drive thru the lots.. :laughing:


2 a week? No one would be able to actually plow it? Wouldn't be enough time to finish first one by the time the second started. And let's not even talk about the amount of damage to equipment


----------



## jbutch83

MR. Elite;1728779 said:


> SIGN ME UP!!!!!
> I would gladly take 2 of those a week!!!!
> Call me stupid, crazy whatever U want…. I love the big mad events!!
> Im getting board of these lil events that can cleared by my exhaust when I drive thru the lots.. :laughing:


We got 22" a couple weeks ago, the cold temps is what sucked. I'll take what I can get, the last couple of years was pretty dismal. We did move over 2000 yards of snow last week in 8 hours... That was a lot of snow to haul!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1728660 said:


> Why in the parking lot??
> And as 4 the Quad… That would've been some real fun!!!!
> Did U take the ford off road..??


Took some "service roads" for for a run.....nothing crazy. Had quads out here last time, that was a blast. Did AZ,Utah and Co......Google "little Sierra Utah". blue my clutch and transmission on my raptor there. It was well worth the repairs

Parking lot, too have to many choices. Either here or job site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1728786 said:


> 2 a week? No one would be able to actually plow it? Wouldn't be enough time to finish first one by the time the second started. And let's not even talk about the amount of damage to equipment


come on you know. U know it would B fun!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1728796 said:


> come on you know. U know it would B fun!


Aahhhhh, no. No it wouldn't. I'm all about making money but I'd be hard pressed to break even on something like that. And although my accounts dont have a choice, they'd have a hard time paying those invoices. They r all out of money as it is. I'd maybe be paid by July. Not worth it.


----------



## clncut

brianbrich1;1728774 said:


> Ill be more than happy to watch someone else deal with those totals.


Not really looking forward to this.....not to mention 25 mph winds. Lets see if the county gets shut down and the national guard comes in once again.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1728847 said:


> Not really looking forward to this.....not to mention 25 mph winds. Lets see if the county gets shut down and the national guard comes in once again.


Well good luck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1728805 said:


> Aahhhhh, no. No it wouldn't. I'm all about making money but I'd be hard pressed to break even on something like that. And although my accounts dont have a choice, they'd have a hard time paying those invoices. They r all out of money as it is. I'd maybe be paid by July. Not worth it.


Chicago has past its yearly avg now.


----------



## jbutch83

clncut;1728847 said:


> Not really looking forward to this.....not to mention 25 mph winds. Lets see if the county gets shut down and the national guard comes in once again.


We were shut down for 2 days, never did see national guard. Some places were ok, but not really sure how they run stuff as I would do things a lot different.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1728866 said:


> Chicago has past its yearly avg now.


Yep, and everyone lowered snow budgets based on previous winters. And most people who plow forget one thing... billing out a bunch of money means nothing until its actually in your bank account. So doing all the work and waiting for money does nothing for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1728875 said:


> Yep, and everyone lowered snow budgets based on previous winters. And most people who plow forget one thing... billing out a bunch of money means nothing until its actually in your bank account. So doing all the work and waiting for money does nothing for me.


Well my cash flow is right on time....being a sub as its perks

I remember the days of jason my money stupid phone wont let me at it when I do voice notes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh, and looks to be a monster at end of month......probably rain with my luck.


----------



## brianbrich1

The biggest problem with a big snow is if the duration is long with only a day in between "big" events it becomes a safety issue for employees being sleep deprived. All it takes is for one of your guys to close his eyes a second while driving and run your equipment into someone/something.

I know this last round for me between the new years eve event and one that started on the fourth over a course of about 8 days slept about 7 hours. Between moving, relocating snow at sites, never ending drifts and new snow system it was a tiring week. I caught myself dozing off while driving when I drove right through a red light. 

So I would prefer not to have 2 a week and risk a major incident to happen. Equipment can be replaced if broken. A life can't.


----------



## clncut

jbutch83;1728874 said:


> We were shut down for 2 days, never did see national guard. Some places were ok, but not really sure how they run stuff as I would do things a lot different.[/
> 
> No one but plowers and NG Hummers. Oh, and the occasional homeowner that didn't get the message to stay home, decided to venture out and bury themselves in a drift!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1728866 said:


> Chicago has past its yearly avg now.


Of what Shooting, Accidents,Robberies,DUI.Do tell..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1728952 said:


> Of what Shooting, Accidents,Robberies,DUI.Do tell..


All of those. And snow as well.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1728881 said:


> Oh, and looks to be a monster at end of month......probably rain with my luck.


Grrr noooo, I have to take a week long class next week.


----------



## Meezer

clncut;1728847 said:


> Not really looking forward to this.....not to mention 25 mph winds. Lets see if the county gets shut down and the national guard comes in once again.


Ahhh...2+ inches per hour, oh what fun it's going to be...payup:laughing:

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING THROUGH
TUESDAY AFTERNOON.

* TIMING...THE HEAVIEST PERIODS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED FROM MONDAY
EVENING THROUGH MIDDAY TUESDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...IN EXCESS OF 12 INCHES POSSIBLE ACROSS
PORTIONS OF PORTER COUNTY...WITH AMOUNTS POTENTIALLY VARYING
SIGNIFICANTLY OVER SHORT DISTANCES.

* OTHER IMPACTS...VISIBILITY WILL BE REDUCED TO ONE QUARTER MILE
OR LESS AT TIMES.* SNOWFALL MAY ACCUMULATE AT A RATE OF 2 OR
MORE INCHES PER HOUR AT TIMES.*

IN ADDITION...NORTHERLY WINDS WILL LIKELY GUST
BETWEEN 20 AND 25 MPH PRODUCING BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF
SNOW...ESPECIALLY CLOSE TO LAKE MICHIGAN. ANYONE TRAVELING ACROSS
NORTHWEST INDIANA AND SPECIFICALLY PORTER COUNTY AND POINTS JUST
TO THE EAST...SHOULD MONITOR FOR UPDATES ON THIS SIGNIFICANT LAKE
EFFECT SNOW EVENT. THIS INCLUDES STRETCHES OF INTERSTATES
80...90 AND 94 AND HIGHWAYS 6...12...20...30...49 AND 421.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1728964 said:


> Grrr noooo, I have to take a week long class next week.


so play hookie :laughing:


----------



## jbutch83

clncut;1728900 said:


> jbutch83;1728874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were shut down for 2 days, never did see national guard. Some places were ok, but not really sure how they run stuff as I would do things a lot different.[/
> 
> No one but plowers and NG Hummers. Oh, and the occasional homeowner that didn't get the message to stay home, decided to venture out and bury themselves in a drift!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing about this is lake effect. I'll take the easy push of lake effect any day of the week over heavy wet snow.
> 
> I work for the local pd and the city wasn't bad, state roads were ok but county roads were aweful. And yes I know what they say about local citizen that wanted to go out. No one has common sense in this type of stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Snow2Go

Meezer;1728965 said:


> Ahhh...2+ inches per hour, oh what fun it's going to be...payup:laughing:
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
> SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING THROUGH
> TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
> 
> * TIMING...THE HEAVIEST PERIODS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED FROM MONDAY
> EVENING THROUGH MIDDAY TUESDAY.
> 
> * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...IN EXCESS OF 12 INCHES POSSIBLE ACROSS
> PORTIONS OF PORTER COUNTY...WITH AMOUNTS POTENTIALLY VARYING
> SIGNIFICANTLY OVER SHORT DISTANCES.
> 
> * OTHER IMPACTS...VISIBILITY WILL BE REDUCED TO ONE QUARTER MILE
> OR LESS AT TIMES.* SNOWFALL MAY ACCUMULATE AT A RATE OF 2 OR
> MORE INCHES PER HOUR AT TIMES.*
> 
> IN ADDITION...NORTHERLY WINDS WILL LIKELY GUST
> BETWEEN 20 AND 25 MPH PRODUCING BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF
> SNOW...ESPECIALLY CLOSE TO LAKE MICHIGAN. ANYONE TRAVELING ACROSS
> NORTHWEST INDIANA AND SPECIFICALLY PORTER COUNTY AND POINTS JUST
> TO THE EAST...SHOULD MONITOR FOR UPDATES ON THIS SIGNIFICANT LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW EVENT. THIS INCLUDES STRETCHES OF INTERSTATES
> 80...90 AND 94 AND HIGHWAYS 6...12...20...30...49 AND 421.


Heaven!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is the next two weeks according to GFS









1 25









1 26









1 27









1 30









1 31


----------



## 1olddogtwo

more snow....









2 1 








2 3









2 4


----------



## snowish10

hey pat, is that the water total or snow total?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Are you serious Clark?


----------



## Bird21

Looks good to me Pat.

Keep it coming!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Needless to say, anything is possible.

Look at the 540 blue line. Anything north of that IS snow. That line could north of ya and still get snow. That's a two week projection.

the 1/30 and 1/31 have me somewhat worried. High temps could be mid 30's during the day. Could go snow, rain, snow, rain,snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If that holds, I'm going on vacation. Anyone want all my accounts? You can have them. Lol


----------



## snowish10

why cant these storms be this week or the week after next. gahhh


----------



## rjigto4oje

To early to tell hopefully snow and as long as it hits on the weekend


----------



## snowish10

rjigto4oje;1729217 said:


> To early to tell hopefully snow and as long as it hits on the weekend


agreed.........


----------



## MR. Elite

And Pat again 2 the rescue!!!! 
Well…. Atleast 4 me!! Im stoked 2 hear about some wet heavy white stuff!! 
I mean, the money is great on them lil 2-3 inchers… But as most people kno, I love when the ish hits the fan and the bigger the challenge the more Im all in that game!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy MLK eve all!


----------



## MR. Elite

OH WOW!!! I get it now……..
All this snow comin…. Its like OUR version of Nobumma Care!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1729379 said:


> Happy MLK eve all!


Holiday pay???


----------



## dieselss

Fox just saying 6-8. Yea this is gunna be no fun


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1729417 said:


> Fox just saying 6-8. Yea this is gunna be no fun


Porter county?


----------



## dieselss

Like lake and porter countys.


----------



## road2damascus

I got 1-2" noaa and 2-4" wgn, for tonight up here, northern cook close to lake.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just watched andy on ch 5. 4-5" for us in cook county south from lake effect starting this evening through tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1729188 said:


> If that holds, I'm going on vacation. Anyone want all my accounts? You can have them. Lol


Sure only if Me,Push,Pat get to use the new ride..Sounds fair


----------



## Snow2Go

Looks like cooks gonna get hit good now. My work is in will county so it looks like I'll be free. Anyone need help Let me know! 8'6" 2008 silverado. Text or call 815-272-6029
I actually live downtown so hit me up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1729488 said:


> Sure only if Me,Push,Pat get to use the new ride..Sounds fair


That's fine. You guys can use it. And the duramax and the skid steers and the backhoe and all the other trucks I have. Take them all. I don't even want to know when the break. Just take care of it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1729567 said:


> That's fine. You guys can use it. And the duramax and the skid steers and the backhoe and all the other trucks I have. Take them all. I don't even want to know when the break. Just take care of it.


Sure fine except Mr Money Bags is still out getting a Sun Tan


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1729379 said:


> Happy MLK eve all!


Hi pat just wondering were u get your maps with the long range forcast


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1729682 said:


> Hi pat just wondering were u get your maps with the long range forcast


I think he knows a guy who knows a guy who teaches art class to "gifted" people. They need to stay in the lines better


----------



## condo plow

Getting truck the truck washed hopefully I can get it dirty tonight


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1729687 said:


> I think he knows a guy who knows a guy who teaches art class to "gifted" people. They need to stay in the lines better


Oh like this jeff ecept that guy wont be doing it any more being i stole these from him


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1729682 said:


> Hi pat just wondering were u get your maps with the long range forcast


I have few places. I'm not at liberty to say but some cost others $$ per month. The really good stuff is unable to to copied and pasted or saved. A few of them really kill the RAM in the laptop.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1729785 said:


> Oh like this jeff ecept that guy wont be doing it any more being i stole these from him


Give em back to me Dennis!!!


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1729823 said:


> Give em back to me Dennis!!!


Only if you wear your helmet lol


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1729836 said:


> Only if you wear your helmet lol


Isn't this padded room enough.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1729567 said:


> That's fine. You guys can use it. And the duramax and the skid steers and the backhoe and all the other trucks I have. Take them all. I don't even want to know when the break. Just take care of it.


I just need a few body panels and a tailgate. I can always rattle can them Black!

Oh pass side mirror!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was wondering where those parts went. But if your smart, Hambrick has your same color. I'll show you where he lives. Just don't tell anyone


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1729846 said:


> I was wondering where those parts went. But if your smart, Hambrick has your same color. I'll show you where he lives. Just don't tell anyone


Not to sure about that....much higher chance in ending up in handcuffs.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1729849 said:


> Not to sure about that....much higher chance in ending up in handcuffs.


Nah, they will never know it was me. How would they ever figure it out. I wouldn't tell a soul that I took them off his truck. Come one now, I'm smarter then that


----------



## dieselss

No. Man he told me to take them !! It's ok he's my cousin and he's junking the truck


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Noaa just upped snow totals for my area... 6-12" for eastern cook!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1729846 said:


> I was wondering where those parts went. But if your smart, Hambrick has your same color. I'll show you where he lives. Just don't tell anyone


Pat knows where I live already, he's been there a couple of times. Although that house is sold so this plan may not work well.

Any one have better timing for tonight's festivities? I am Indy tonight. Which sucks.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1729849 said:


> Not to sure about that....much higher chance in ending up in handcuffs.


There wouldn't be a need for those.


----------



## road2damascus

http://m.wund.com/US/IL/014.html#WIN


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1729846 said:


> I was wondering where those parts went. But if your smart, Hambrick has your same color. I'll show you where he lives. Just don't tell anyone


Ah, this wasn't a PM Sully. I think everyone has seen our plan.

I'll PM MJD and have him delete it and everyones mind from this AM!

The plot thickens!


----------



## snocrete

road2damascus;1729959 said:


> http://m.wund.com/US/IL/014.html#WIN


looks like you guys are in for a ride...they dumbed ours down (south of 80)....I bet we'll be lucky to get a salt run in the a.m...?....

have fun & be safe!


----------



## road2damascus

snocrete;1729979 said:


> looks like you guys are in for a ride...they dumbed ours down (south of 80)....I bet we'll be lucky to get a salt run in the a.m...?....
> 
> have fun & be safe!


Who knows. We could get 12" or 2". Kind of north of where the epi center of this one is.


----------



## ultimate plow

Hey if anybody needs a NEW whelen liberty lightbar for 1500 bucks come grab it. It has all the fancy led work lights in it. Same bar on strobesnmore ussmileyflag


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1729846 said:


> I was wondering where those parts went. But if your smart, Hambrick has your same color. I'll show you where he lives. Just don't tell anyone


You Sully for being an Ex? You sure do know how to do alot bad things and how to get away with it.... : ) lmao


----------



## condo plow

hope i didnt piss mother nature off :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Snow2Go

If your on Facebook and in the Chicago area join the group
https://m.facebook.com/groups/691138374249947?ref=bookmark&__user=1573460657


----------



## brianbrich1

Here I thought I was going to watch someone else deal with lake effect and now apparently in the heavy zone. Going to be good. Already relocating snow in my head.


----------



## Bird21

Snow
Cold 
Snow
and more Snow!!

Yep I am digging this winter!!! 

Pat, what are the latest model runs showing???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1730318 said:


> Snow
> Cold
> Snow
> and more Snow!!
> 
> Yep I am digging this winter!!!
> 
> Pat, what are the latest model runs showing???


Still at job working few more hrs Not carrying smart phone..... using BlackBerry


----------



## Bird21

All good, when you get a chance let us know. Your maps last night stirred up butterflies in my stomach. I remember a similar set up a few years back!!!!


----------



## Snow2Go

I live in lincoln park downtown and it is getting nuts out!


----------



## condo plow

wgn has us at 6-12


----------



## Bird21

How far into Lake county are you guys seeing the lake effect? Looking for reports for Lake Zurich, River Woods, and Buffalo Grove. Thanks


----------



## snowguys

Iincoln park and downtown are two different parts of the city


----------



## Bird21

Using Lake County Passage Cameras I can basically check all my sites. Pretty cool


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1730583 said:


> Using Lake County Passage Cameras I can basically check all my sites. Pretty cool


Hey bird what is that your talking about..explain please..


----------



## road2damascus

Bird21;1730583 said:


> Using Lake County Passage Cameras I can basically check all my sites. Pretty cool


So what's buffalo grove at?


----------



## road2damascus

Getting hammered up here. Highland park, Northfield, glenview. 2-3" already down. Blizzard like conditions. Visibility near nothing.

Reports at 1100pm
3.6 in Northbrook. Received 2.3 in one hour
2.5 highland park. Over inch in 15-20minute span
4 highwood

I going to go out shortly and play.


----------



## rjigto4oje

3 inches oak lawn looking at the radar looks like a snow tornado


----------



## road2damascus

Highland park pic now


----------



## plow3232

how much snow in schaumburg? anyone?


----------



## dieselss

Just opened up here. Yep 2" and hr is about right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Keep it there. I don't want it back !!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Neither do I. And to top it off. Had a nice visit from Murphy. This can end now lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heard we got 6 in in 2hrs at casino.


----------



## dieselss

This is stupid


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1731011 said:


> This is stupid


Huh? To slick to ride today?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

5+ inches in Florance Kentucky (north west Kentucky).


----------



## road2damascus

Well that was fun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

17-18 inches in the beautiful town of Gary, at the airport. That's 17-18 inches from about 8am. Holy poop.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did someone say poop?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He called the $h!t, poop!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He'll learn one day

If it smells like, looks like, taste like, feels like ...well its safe to call it xxit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Feeling a high speed run for tomorrow am


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1731193 said:


> He'll learn one day
> 
> If it smells like, looks like, taste like, feels like ...well its safe to call it xxit.


Ask Mr. Elite about my experience with that. I've done all that. And not by choice.


----------



## Sawboy

I had fun. Clients park trucks in the lot for amusement purposes I'm sure.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1731223 said:


> I had fun. Clients park trucks in the lot for amusement purposes I'm sure.


Property manager was happy.


----------



## road2damascus

So now we get up to an inch on wed. Then Sunday/ Monday we be pushing again????


----------



## Raymond S.

SullivanSeptic;1731156 said:


> Did someone say poop?


:laughing:..................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1731202 said:


> Ask Mr. Elite about my experience with that. I've done all that. And not by choice.


Details sounds rather crappy


----------



## Snow2Go

I have been in Griffith since 4am. Holy crap!!!! I don't think I have ever seen snow like that. They said 20 inches.


----------



## Bird21

Lake County Passage is a series of traffic cameras on the Lake County Website.

You can view intersections all over Lake County, many counties have them.

Good night last night, clean up tonight and MORE SNOW tomorrow, yep I like this.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rollin in AM after walk thru....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1731450 said:


> Rollin in AM after walk thru....


Was that a pile of snow in the front yard on Kolmar? Or a dirt pile covered with snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's where I stack in the front yard...... its good for the grass.


----------



## Snow2Go

1-2 for wed


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1731202 said:


> Ask Mr. Elite about my experience with that. I've done all that. And not by choice.


HAHAHA He's right!! I heard… N I couldn't even imagine!?! 
But if ANY1 would know Sully would!! LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1731273 said:


> Details sounds rather crappy


LMAO! Yes…. very!! haha 
But Only Ryan can tell U, no possible way 3rd party story could do it justice!!! 
I must say I give him a LOT of credit 4 not walking away from that industry.. that second!!!


----------



## dieselss

Well. That was fun. Time for some sleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1731985 said:


> Well. That was fun. Time for some sleep


is it spring already


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I just want it to be February already so I can send out these bills.... Starting to get a little worried as they are getting pretty big!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NorthernSvc's;1732058 said:


> I just want it to be February already so I can send out these bills.... Starting to get a little worried as they are getting pretty big!!


Pretty big? They are huge bills.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i dont like to brag about size 

might go buy a brand new truck.... cash!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1732028 said:


> is it spring already


Why yes toto and you can go back to Kansas or Arizona ....haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1731985 said:


> Well. That was fun. Time for some sleep


Sleep whats that just ask Pat.Sleep its over rated.


----------



## 911tech

Anyone know somewere good to get bulk in northern il....normally get my slicer from centeral but there saying since I'm over my allotment that they don't know if they can get me any and if they can won't be till next week ....and meanwhile my bins nearing empty..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just crossed the borber into Mexico.......New Mexico that is.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1732317 said:


> Just crossed the borber into Mexico.......New Mexico that is.


Wait.....so there's a NEW mexico?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1732331 said:


> Wait.....so there's a NEW mexico?


Bahahaha. I was gonna write the same thing.


----------



## Sawboy

Yeah, it's called California. You're going the wrong way Pat.


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1732331 said:


> Wait.....so there's a NEW mexico?


……I won't touch that 1 with a 100' stick!!! LOL

But, I will say.. From my understanding we r ALL in NEW mexico.. 
So as long as Pat is headed toward the Chicagoland area of NEW mexico, He's on the right track! 
I was always told the water in NEW mexico was ok 2 drink… Thats how U can tell the diff…?


----------



## JustJeff

5:00 PM news just said to expect snow late Friday into Saturday, and more on Sunday. It didn't say "flurries", or "light snow", so we may have some more windshield time coming this weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Harleyjeff;1732466 said:


> 5:00 PM news just said to expect snow late Friday into Saturday, and more on Sunday. It didn't say "flurries", or "light snow", so we may have some more windshield time coming this weekend.


I want more pillow time and less windshield time right now.


----------



## plow3232

SullivanSeptic;1732473 said:


> I want more pillow time and less windshield time right now.


x2. everyone rant out of salt, any of you guys know where I can get salt for future events.


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1732473 said:


> I want more pillow time and less windshield time right now.


Easy 4 u 2 say…. LOL Id rather have the windshield time… Cause pillow time would usually mean the wife would b involved..!!! :crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;1732466 said:


> 5:00 PM news just said to expect snow late Friday into Saturday, and more on Sunday. It didn't say "flurries", or "light snow", so we may have some more windshield time coming this weekend.


Jeff go back to page 168

I havent have time to update since then. Just worked two back to back shifts and wrapped up this Am so I could roll out.

I'm driving to midnight then back at it at 6am. I have two deadlines in AR and KC before returning home Friday night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1732473 said:


> I want more pillow time and less windshield time right now.


Still mad at me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1732331 said:


> Wait.....so there's a NEW mexico?


Looks like the old one, maybe worst


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1732389 said:


> ……I won't touch that 1 with a 100' stick!!! LOL
> 
> But, I will say.. From my understanding we r ALL in NEW mexico..
> So as long as Pat is headed toward the Chicagoland area of NEW mexico, He's on the right track!
> I was always told the water in NEW mexico was ok 2 drink… Thats how U can tell the diff…?


Right so when he gets back he should end up in 18th street


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1732473 said:


> I want more pillow time and less windshield time right now.


So give your twin a call and have him back you up....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1732521 said:


> Still mad at me?


Why did you have some one steal parts off his truck to put on yours....bahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

plow3232;1732481 said:


> x2. everyone rant out of salt, any of you guys know where I can get salt for future events.


Chilies or Hooters.??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1732521 said:


> Still mad at me?


You got serious issues. No, really. Seriously!!!


----------



## dieselss

Dennis calm down. I know you were sucking on the diesel nozzle for awhile. But its time to put it away and maybe try the decaf


----------



## Raymond S.

Hey olddog what is it again that you do? You are always somewhere on the other end of the country or on your way back.


----------



## snowguys

Herd the same thing about the salt everyone's out


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Raymond S.;1732608 said:


> Hey olddog what is it again that you do? You are always somewhere on the other end of the country or on your way back.


Bible salesman.


----------



## 911tech

plow3232;1732481 said:


> x2. everyone rant out of salt, any of you guys know where I can get salt for future events.


From what I've been told city of chicago bought 500 thousand tons and pretty much scewed anyone who is out based on there allotment. ...central told me 9 days on a sigle semi load and that its gonna be 90 a ton for straight salt that's 15 a ton more then what I was paying for slicer...we had to bite the bullet and order it out of state .... got rock for 150 a ton delivered out of MN ..... expensive but he was the only one that could get me salt this week and our bins empty and are back up supplier is dry to....don't know how much u need I can give u his number but its a semi load min....now I know how an attic feels looking for his fix while calling all these salt vendors for salt:-D


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1732623 said:


> Bible salesman.


that's my weekend job

disaster restoration/ spend money other people's money.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temps dropping here..... low 50's.

Hope the Hootie starts in the morning


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Raymond S.;1732608 said:


> Hey olddog what is it again that you do? You are always somewhere on the other end of the country or on your way back.[/QU
> 
> He Details Heavy Equipment and Brings them to Customers :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dang its cold out. Next two nights r gonna be brutal again. Not sure much salt will work anyway.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1732720 said:


> Dang its cold out. Next two nights r gonna be brutal again. Not sure much salt will work anyway.


yep Ill be back out at 11:00 as well gotta go scrape the lot ???


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1732720 said:


> Dang its cold out. Next two nights r gonna be brutal again. Not sure much salt will work anyway.


Tank at 7/8, double dose of power service, plugged in, and a bottle of 911 at the ready. This guy knows how to take advice


----------



## Mark13

Incase anyone was curious it's cold out.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1732859 said:


> Incase anyone was curious it's cold out.


Just got home. I guess i am getting used to it. Only had three layers and a bank robber ski mask on tonight! I will admit to wearing mittens tonight when doing walkways. I will say it made a big difference. Still have 7 fingers and two thumbs.


----------



## turb0diesel

Well.. Got hit hit today.. Took out my spreader chute.. $650 to replace.. Of course its on back order.. Just my luck! 
(Got a verbal warning for my exp. sticker from August):angry:

lawsuit for lost $$??? payup


----------



## snowguys

turb0diesel;1732878 said:


> Well.. Got hit hit today.. Took out my spreader chute.. $650 to replace.. Of course its on back order.. Just my luck! :angry:
> 
> lawsuit for lost $$??? payup


You can back charge the insurance company I did last year if you want more info pm me


----------



## turb0diesel

snowguys;1732879 said:


> You can back charge the insurance company I did last year if you want more info pm me


Yezzir! pm sent!

thanks!


----------



## Mark13

Just got home. Only 1 partial load froze in the hopper and parts of 2 more loads tried freezing and sticking to the hopper. Wasn't a lot of fun but could have been much worse. -6* and windy, doesn't take long for the chill in the wind to get to ya.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well just got back in from scraping lot.Ditto on the [email protected]#king cold.trucks outside temp said 3* wtf wind chill is -19


----------



## road2damascus

Going back out now!


----------



## ultimate plow

turb0diesel;1732878 said:


> Well.. Got hit hit today.. Took out my spreader chute.. $650 to replace.. Of course its on back order.. Just my luck!
> (Got a verbal warning for my exp. sticker from August):angry:
> 
> lawsuit for lost $$??? payup


Yea that sucks. That was one of my biggest worries. I ended up making a steel bump stop that sticks just past the spinner and slides in receiver.


----------



## Snow2Go

1-2" tomorrow night and 3-6 Sunday possibly more. Aka a repeat of last week


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ultimate plow;1732898 said:


> Yea that sucks. That was one of my biggest worries. I ended up making a steel bump stop that sticks just past the spinner and slides in receiver.


I'm gonna do the same thing. I need a bump stop there for my own stupidity sometimes. Like when that one light pole keeps jumping out behind me. Have hit it twice now. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## turb0diesel

SullivanSeptic;1733040 said:


> I'm gonna do the same thing. I need a bump stop there for my own stupidity sometimes. Like when that one light pole keeps jumping out behind me. Have hit it twice now. You'd think I'd learn.


Too bad I dont have a hitch. Its built in to the bumper.
Dont worry youre not the only one... There was 8 other people tapping light poles that need new chutes and that was just from Angelo's Supplies!

Those damn poles never move out the way!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My thinking for next season

A 2015 F450 platuim and a 99 7.3 SD that's beat to hell for plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yesterday almost 80. Right now 22F lost almost .5 mpg already and 30/40 cross winds. Dust causing brown outs


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1733062 said:


> My thinking for next season
> 
> A 2015 F450 platuim and a 99 7.3 SD that's beat to hell for plowing.


That's my plan. Needs to find a truck to beat on


----------



## metallihockey88

turb0diesel;1733055 said:


> Too bad I dont have a hitch. Its built in to the bumper.
> Dont worry youre not the only one... There was 8 other people tapping light poles that need new chutes and that was just from Angelo's Supplies!
> 
> Those damn poles never move out the way!


Actually I'd say the problem is when they move cause then fixin em gets real expensive. Don't know personally but I've heard


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1733062 said:


> My thinking for next season
> 
> A 2015 F450 platuim and a 99 7.3 SD that's beat to hell for plowing.


Yep, no worries when you damage a beater. Mine just paid for itself in a month of hard labor. Parts are cheap too. Taillight I knocked out was $15.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1733040 said:


> I'm gonna do the same thing. I need a bump stop there for my own stupidity sometimes. Like when that one light pole keeps jumping out behind me. Have hit it twice now. You'd think I'd learn.


Ah yes grasshopper you have learned right where the sweet spot is to bump it...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

14F and lost 2.5 mpg.....wind beating the hell out of me.......love it


----------



## jbutch83

We are now getting the lake effect that hit Lake County the other day. Over 3" down right now, doesn't look like it is going to stop any time soon. I love lake effect!


----------



## buildinon

To answer the questions about the water / fuel issue with my truck, the shop where I had it repaired is who noticed the amount of water in the fuel. They took pictures of it in a bottle when they dropped a sample for me to use if I needed it. It has now cost me almost $1100 to have repairs done caused by the damage from the water in the system. 
It fried a few COP's (coil packs) due to the strain on the engine (it's the 5.4L FORD), had to replace all plugs (6/8 had white calcium deposits from the water), all the boots to the packs (basiclly a full tune up), and drop the tank to empty.
Now the manager of the gas station told me "they have insurance for this" but the main office is fighting it. So now it looks like I will have to go through the legal routes. All I want is the damages paid. 

Who ever it was that hit the ComED box, next time call the emergency number (should be right on there or google it) and give them the number that is on the box. If you ever run into a fence or something of theirs look for the sign on the gate and it will have the site name and number on it. Give that information to them. I know this because I plow for them as a contractor


----------



## Meezer

jbutch83;1733337 said:


> We are now getting the lake effect that hit Lake County the other day. Over 3" down right now, doesn't look like it is going to stop any time soon. I love lake effect!


Yeah & there's more snow coming tomorrow afternoon into Saturdaypayup


----------



## rjigto4oje

1 to 3 Friday into Saturday sun into Monday 2 to 4 I hope it snow's until April 1st can't wait for the cold weather to hit next week


----------



## brianbrich1

I hope no one has anybody stuck in or is stuck in the 80/94 pile up in Indiana


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone have a fender bender?


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;1733448 said:


> 1 to 3 Friday into Saturday sun into Monday 2 to 4 I hope it snow's until April 1st can't wait for the cold weather to hit next week


Nothing about the upcoming subzero high temps thats good or enjoyable for any. Pair that with any snow storms and it becomes a very fine balancing act for managing your ground guys safety and still trying to accomplish the job let alone the extra strain on equipment. I personally don't find anything enjoyable about being out in it for any amout of time so hence having ground guys.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1733472 said:


> Someone have a fender bender?


Not I but 15 plus semis multiple cars buried 2 confirmed dead, can't even get to cars buried under the middle of piled semis. Where the lake effect band was going through in the last 1-2 hrs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow!.........


----------



## dieselss

Yea they closed 80/94 east from the portage exit to us 20 sounds bad


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1733476 said:


> Nothing about the upcoming subzero high temps thats good or enjoyable for any. Pair that with any snow storms and it becomes a very fine balancing act for managing your ground guys safety and still trying to accomplish the job let alone the extra strain on equipment. I personally don't find anything enjoyable about being out in it for any amout of time so hence having ground guys.


If I didn't have a gig already I shovel 4 u I run a tow truck and fix vehicles all day long for a fleet service the last sub zero 3 day spell towed 3 straight days and loved it I could get use to winters like this and no I'm not nineteen that was 25 plus years ago


----------



## dieselss

Rji you can have that. Spend 2 days running around trying to get mobile equipment started, while the other guy worked in the heated shop. Yea no fun


----------



## brianbrich1

Thanks for the offer but I think what your not realizing is shovel guys are out there at times for an hour plus warm for 10min than at it for 1hr plus. Do that for 20 hours with s minimal break on heavy snows and do it again gets real old fast! I tell them all the time there hardcore and appreciate what they do.


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;1733670 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I think what your not realizing is shovel guys are out there at times for an hour plus warm for 10min than at it for 1hr plus. Do that for 20 hours with s minimal break on heavy snows and do it again gets real old fast! I tell them all the time there hardcore and appreciate what they do.


ready my reply I've done this too and it reminds me of winters past I'm the guy at work they count on when it gets cold I'm not saying I never get cold I'm just saying I enjoy it 95 and humid sucks unless I'm on vacation by the water


----------



## dieselss

Pirate flag and an island girl


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did I ever say I love mother nature at her best (Or worst)...... I'm a sick man!


----------



## dieselss

They make a cream for that


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1733697 said:


> Did I ever say I love mother nature at her best (Or worst)...... I'm a sick man!


Sick for oh so many reasons.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;1733694 said:


> Pirate flag and an island girl


that's my kind of party the boat and girl ain't bad either Kenny Chesney fan


----------



## erkoehler

Plugged the truck in tonight.....brrrrrr!


----------



## MR. Elite

Any1 here familiar with, or use iMap..??


----------



## elitelawnteam1

*Whats the going rate for a skid operator?*

I was a subcontractor plowing for a guy for the first half of this season, making $60/hr. Then my truck started having problems, so I started plowing for him as an employee in his skidsteer (which is open cab btw, and no heat). I thought id be making at least $20-$25/hr but he tells me today I'm getting $15/hr. That doesn't sound right to me. Can someone clue me in on what you guys pay for an employee skid operator?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

elitelawnteam1;1733836 said:


> I was a subcontractor plowing for a guy for the first half of this season, making $60/hr. Then my truck started having problems, so I started plowing for him as an employee in his skidsteer (which is open cab btw, and no heat). I thought id be making at least $20-$25/hr but he tells me today I'm getting $15/hr. That doesn't sound right to me. Can someone clue me in on what you guys pay for an employee skid operator?


Yeah, $15 per hour is not right. 20-25 is more like it. Hell, I've paid guys much more then $25. If he cant afford $25 per hour for you, then he needs to stop bidding jobs with a skid steer because he is not charging nearly enough money then.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

My drivers start at 25 an hour.... If your looking for a new gig let me know I'm hiring drivers... I have one guy making 38.50 - he's been with me forever though...


Most of my guys are around 30


----------



## elitelawnteam1

SullivanSeptic;1733847 said:


> Yeah, $15 per hour is not right. 20-25 is more like it. Hell, I've paid guys much more then $25. If he cant afford $25 per hour for you, then he needs to stop bidding jobs with a skid steer because he is not charging nearly enough money then.


I was just confused because I was in a warm truck getting paid $60/hr that took me longer to plow the lots. Sure I had insurance and I paid for my fuel, but now im in an open-cab skidsteer freezing my ass off and im getting paid the same as a shoveler essentially. And to top it all off I'm getting done about 30-40% faster because the skid is way more maneuverable than a truck.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Well either he's a cheap ***** or you suck and he feels your only worth 15.00...


----------



## brianbrich1

elitelawnteam1;1733836 said:


> I was a subcontractor plowing for a guy for the first half of this season, making $60/hr. Then my truck started having problems, so I started plowing for him as an employee in his skidsteer (which is open cab btw, and no heat). I thought id be making at least $20-$25/hr but he tells me today I'm getting $15/hr. That doesn't sound right to me. Can someone clue me in on what you guys pay for an employee skid operator?


First that's prettylow. $20-30 is a good range of average. Second is the open skid. How long in cold weather are you expected to operate that? 15 is low even for a fully loaded machine let alone no cab/heat.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

He's a cheap ****. Im not gonna say im the "best operator in the world", I just don't do **** work, hit cars, or **** around and waste time, which is all you need do to perform at your best. I've only plowed for 3 years, I just started working for him this year. The skid steer isn't even his, he "borrowed" it from the golf course that he got a contract to start maintaining this summer. They don't even know it's gone.

Seat time depends. This last storm with those -20 windchills I was in it for about 5 hours. But after a half hour or so I'll get out and warm up by the exhaust for a minute because I cant feel my fingers and my boots freeze up and get pretty stiff. Put it this way, Id rather SHOVEL.


----------



## JustJeff

I think you're nuts for working for this guy. I wouldn't even consider being in the elements in the upcoming next few days, much less for 15.00 an hour. And your boss basically stole that skid. You're just asking for problems as far as I'm concerned. You'd be better off working at Home Depot or something than doing what you're doing. I also wouldn't plow for 60.00 an hour, but that's just me. I spent 60K for my truck and plow, and I intend to get a return on it. I know geography plays a role in what they pay per hour, but Woodstock is only about 30 miles from me, so there shouldn't be that much of a difference.


----------



## buildinon

I would have to agree with SEVERAL of the comments made here about what is going on with you and this skid:

1) Way to low on the pay. You should be into the $25 to $30 range for most of the Chicago area to say the least. If you are a well experienced operator or have been with a company for a long time, then some will bump the pay from there.
2) If he is using the skid and they don't even know it is even gone, then it is pretty much a stolen item. You get caught driving, operating, or in possesion of said skid...and they report it "missing" or stolen...guess who is getting in trouble as well as him. That's right YOU!!!

Might be time to look for other employment.


----------



## Meezer

buildinon;1733951 said:


> If he is using the skid and they don't even know it is even gone, then it is pretty much a stolen item. You get caught driving, operating, or in possesion of said skid...and they report it "missing" or stolen...guess who is getting in trouble as well as him. That's right YOU!!!
> 
> Might be time to look for other employment.


I agree & would recommend you run away as fast as you can...


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Harleyjeff;1733940 said:



> I think you're nuts for working for this guy. I wouldn't even consider being in the elements in the upcoming next few days, much less for 15.00 an hour. And your boss basically stole that skid. You're just asking for problems as far as I'm concerned. You'd be better off working at Home Depot or something than doing what you're doing. I also wouldn't plow for 60.00 an hour, but that's just me. I spent 60K for my truck and plow, and I intend to get a return on it. I know geography plays a role in what they pay per hour, but Woodstock is only about 30 miles from me, so there shouldn't be that much of a difference.


Going into it, I had 2 small lots of my own, I thought I would be plowing for my mowing boss, but he told me at the last minute that he didn't need another operator, and he pays his guys well. And this guy called me, looking for a guy and I took it not knowing if I could find another job that late in the season.

As far as $60/hr, yeah its low, but my truck's pretty old, and I knew my costs going into it. My liability insurance was relatively cheap. So I went with it.


----------



## Bird21

You are being paid the same as a greenhorn shoveler.

Normal pay in this area

Drivers 30-35
Operators 30-35
Lead Shovelers 20-25
General Labor 18-20

Its Cold, long hours, on call for 5 months.

I have run across this more times this year " This guy will pay me CASH"
Well that's fine and great if you carry your own insurance, workman's comp, etc.
If an employee is not on the legit payroll, he is not covered by the company insurance policy, workman's comp etc.
I looked the blind eye to this until 2 years ago, now all employees are paid on payroll. Good thing because I just got done with a IDES audit. Let me tell you they turn over every stone and then some. If you subs don't have the proper ins. you will pay it back to based on the $ paid to them. 

I know a lot of guys run wild but after witnessing a head on collision the other night, I have a whole new outlook.

I stayed with the driver until EMS arrived, the car was split in two. He was coherent but very seriously injured when EMS showed he thanked us and wanted to shake our hands," UMMMMM all good feel better". I don't think I have to explain but it was not a hand I was about to shake.

Anyway I couldn't shake the thought that what if that was one of my guys??? A guy I put out there, now injured, with a family maybe to support??? Who would PAY????? Would I lose everything I have worked my whole life for? It may be a tough pill for some to swallow but it can and does happen!!! Protect your guys!! Insurance is crazy $$$ and guys don't understand why I can't pay them cash, well I show them a picture now. This is why guys, this is what I pay out the ass for, it's for you, me and anyone or anything that could happen.

I know some may shrug this off with the mentallity of " It won't happen to me" 

I guess what I am saying is there lies the difference between a guy that pays 15 dollars and a guy that will pay 30.

Knowledge and experience is money well spent.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That was a GOOD night sleep.....

Looks fun tonight. 700 left to go


----------



## brianbrich1

Bird21;1734002 said:


> You are being paid the same as a greenhorn shoveler.
> 
> Normal pay in this area
> 
> Drivers 30-35
> Operators 30-35
> Lead Shovelers 20-25
> General Labor 18-20
> 
> Its Cold, long hours, on call for 5 months.
> 
> I have run across this more times this year " This guy will pay me CASH"
> Well that's fine and great if you carry your own insurance, workman's comp, etc.
> If an employee is not on the legit payroll, he is not covered by the company insurance policy, workman's comp etc.
> I looked the blind eye to this until 2 years ago, now all employees are paid on payroll. Good thing because I just got done with a IDES audit. Let me tell you they turn over every stone and then some. If you subs don't have the proper ins. you will pay it back to based on the $ paid to them.
> 
> I know a lot of guys run wild but after witnessing a head on collision the other night, I have a whole new outlook.
> 
> I stayed with the driver until EMS arrived, the car was split in two. He was coherent but very seriously injured when EMS showed he thanked us and wanted to shake our hands," UMMMMM all good feel better". I don't think I have to explain but it was not a hand I was about to shake.
> 
> Anyway I couldn't shake the thought that what if that was one of my guys??? A guy I put out there, now injured, with a family maybe to support??? Who would PAY????? Would I lose everything I have worked my whole life for? It may be a tough pill for some to swallow but it can and does happen!!! Protect your guys!! Insurance is crazy $$$ and guys don't understand why I can't pay them cash, well I show them a picture now. This is why guys, this is what I pay out the ass for, it's for you, me and anyone or anything that could happen.
> 
> I know some may shrug this off with the mentallity of " It won't happen to me"
> 
> I guess what I am saying is there lies the difference between a guy that pays 15 dollars and a guy that will pay 30.
> 
> Knowledge and experience is money well spent.


I very much agree. No one gets paid cash, all are on pay roll and yes it cost a s&$t load of money in the extra payments to IDES, tax, and other extras but offers great peace of mind.

@


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1734002 said:


> You are being paid the same as a greenhorn shoveler.
> 
> Normal pay in this area
> 
> Drivers 30-35
> Operators 30-35
> Lead Shovelers 20-25
> General Labor 18-20
> 
> Its Cold, long hours, on call for 5 months.
> 
> I have run across this more times this year " This guy will pay me CASH"
> Well that's fine and great if you carry your own insurance, workman's comp, etc.
> If an employee is not on the legit payroll, he is not covered by the company insurance policy, workman's comp etc.
> I looked the blind eye to this until 2 years ago, now all employees are paid on payroll. Good thing because I just got done with a IDES audit. Let me tell you they turn over every stone and then some. If you subs don't have the proper ins. you will pay it back to based on the $ paid to them.
> 
> I know a lot of guys run wild but after witnessing a head on collision the other night, I have a whole new outlook.
> 
> I stayed with the driver until EMS arrived, the car was split in two. He was coherent but very seriously injured when EMS showed he thanked us and wanted to shake our hands," UMMMMM all good feel better". I don't think I have to explain but it was not a hand I was about to shake.
> 
> Anyway I couldn't shake the thought that what if that was one of my guys??? A guy I put out there, now injured, with a family maybe to support??? Who would PAY????? Would I lose everything I have worked my whole life for? It may be a tough pill for some to swallow but it can and does happen!!! Protect your guys!! Insurance is crazy $$$ and guys don't understand why I can't pay them cash, well I show them a picture now. This is why guys, this is what I pay out the ass for, it's for you, me and anyone or anything that could happen.
> 
> I know some may shrug this off with the mentallity of " It won't happen to me"
> 
> I guess what I am saying is there lies the difference between a guy that pays 15 dollars and a guy that will pay 30.
> 
> Knowledge and experience is money well spent.


Wow I should have refreshed my phone before posting

Bird, well put

Open air cab at 15, not a frinking chance.


----------



## WilliamOak

elitelawnteam1;1733917 said:


> He's a cheap ****. Im not gonna say im the "best operator in the world", I just don't do **** work, hit cars, or **** around and waste time, which is all you need do to perform at your best. I've only plowed for 3 years, I just started working for him this year. The skid steer isn't even his, he "borrowed" it from the golf course that he got a contract to start maintaining this summer. They don't even know it's gone.
> 
> Seat time depends. This last storm with those -20 windchills I was in it for about 5 hours. But after a half hour or so I'll get out and warm up by the exhaust for a minute because I cant feel my fingers and my boots freeze up and get pretty stiff. Put it this way, Id rather SHOVEL.


Run. Don't walk. Run away from that... 
Trust me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1734097 said:


> That was a GOOD night sleep.....
> 
> Looks fun tonight. 700 left to go


Glad you slept good!!!!! Lol


----------



## Mark13

Washing a salter out at -12* isn't the most fun I've had. Steam from the water made seeing what I was doing pretty tough. Anything that got wet was ice within seconds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1734317 said:


> Washing a salter out at -12* isn't the most fun I've had. Steam from the water made seeing what I was doing pretty tough. Anything that got wet was ice within seconds.


better put some salt on it done


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anyone know where I can get pallets of rock salt? My dealer is out, and I'm down to my last two pallets... Been calling around, and the larger places aren't selling to new customers...


----------



## TruckFixer

Bartlett_2;1734383 said:


> Anyone know where I can get pallets of rock salt? My dealer is out, and I'm down to my last two pallets... Been calling around, and the larger places aren't selling to new customers...


Farm And Fleet out in Montgomery pallets last week.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Russo Power in Schiller park had some treated bag salt left for anyone who needs it. I just got two pallets to hold me over the weekend. If anyone has a lead on Bagged rock, let me know. Everyone seems to be out...


----------



## Bartlett_2

TruckFixer;1734395 said:


> Farm And Fleet out in Montgomery pallets last week.


Thanks, calling them now.


----------



## erkoehler

Its going to be soooo cold rock salt is basically pointless.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ABOUT Time IL raised the speed limit to 70. Don't feel so bad doing 80/85 now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just north of SPF, its getting whiter, nothing south.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks like terry lowered his snow totals. I'll be lucky to get a push out of this storm.


----------



## MR. Elite

elitelawnteam1;1734503 said:


> Looks like terry lowered his snow totals. I'll be lucky to get a push out of this storm.


Possibly true…. But do U really want 2 after all Ive been reading..??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1734508 said:


> Possibly true…. But do U really want 2 after all Ive been reading..??


I was about to say that

That stoke is always high


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lets hope we don't get anything with the cold that's coming not much is going to work well


----------



## Lunarlandscape

elitelawnteam1;1734503 said:


> Looks like terry lowered his snow totals. I'll be lucky to get a push out of this storm.


For tonight's storm or for Sundays?


----------



## road2damascus

This is what I got for northern suburbs. TONIGHT
Starts at 730pm and looks to end at 11pmish. Noaa says 1-3
Wgn just upped their site from under 1" to 1-2"

With it blowing all over the place, some areas will probably be bare pavement and others 5" deep.

Just it one of my private lanes and one section had 5-6" blown over the entire width of the lane. And Thats just from blowing snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

730 sounds good, I'll be ready!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1734567 said:


> 730 sounds good, I'll be ready!


For wings?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You have time Pat. Snow by 8ish. 1-3 for us looks doable. Like said, it will be blown all around tho. As of now, 1-3 looks doable again Saturday after midnight till noon Sunday. Busy weekend coming up. Good luck guys!


----------



## dieselss

Oh yea. Another working weekend!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1734647 said:


> You have time Pat. Snow by 8ish. 1-3 for us looks doable. Like said, it will be blown all around tho. As of now, 1-3 looks doable again Saturday after midnight till noon Sunday. Busy weekend coming up. Good luck guys!


Plow on.... 2nd tank installed...topping off 200 right now. Lite snow falling also.


----------



## Northsnow

Anyone have or know who has bulk available? Looking for two semi loads. Thanks for any help. If anyone needs pallets if bag product, I have a decent stockpile still.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1734629 said:


> For wings?


I'll be at Hooters waiting


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1734768 said:


> Plow on.... 2nd tank installed...topping off 200 right now. Lite snow falling also.


Is this the weekend plow or the weekday plow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Big Red it matches the fuel 

The ,SS is resting at the yard. Still in the wash bay staying warm


----------



## erkoehler

Light snow in Bloomingdale. Thinking 2am start for us.


----------



## Meezer

dieselss;1734749 said:


> Oh yea. Another working weekend!


Yes & this is how it begins for some of us :

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-forecast/332882

Cha-Ching!payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Northsnow;1734777 said:


> Anyone have or know who has bulk available? Looking for two semi loads. Thanks for any help. If anyone needs pallets if bag product, I have a decent stockpile still.


Where are you located? How much a skid?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing good in Tinley Park.Pat see ya in a few..welcome back.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya Pat what time we going by you know Who to get those truck parts......


----------



## mikeplowman

Pushin 2 Please;1734847 said:


> Where are you located? How much a skid?


x2 where? how much?


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1734859 said:


> Oh ya Pat what time we going by you know Who to get those truck parts......


I think you may have to change your location of land of no snow this year


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1734859 said:


> Oh ya Pat what time we going by you know Who to get those truck parts......


Keys are in it. Go ahead. Take the other trucks too while you are there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1734893 said:


> Keys are in it. Go ahead. Take the other trucks too while you are there.


He awakes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1734847 said:


> Where are you located? How much a skid?


Coffee in am? Going out at 1-2 am


----------



## Ranger429

Northsnow;1734777 said:


> If anyone needs pallets if bag product, I have a decent stockpile still.


X3, where you at and what type you got?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1734509 said:


> I was about to say that
> 
> That stoke is always high


LOL 
Welcome back BIG DOG!!! Glad U, AND the truck made it back in 1 piece, and no more BS accident reports!! 
U bring us any GOOD presents….. I mean good snow news!??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeplowman;1734883 said:


> x2 where? how much?





Ranger429;1734937 said:


> X3, where you at and what type you got?


I'm first!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1734938 said:


> LOL
> Welcome back BIG DOG!!! Glad U, AND the truck made it back in 1 piece, and no more BS accident reports!!
> U bring us any GOOD presents….. I mean good snow news!??


Good for most, bad for sully.....details tomorrow!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1734965 said:


> Good for most, bad for sully.....details tomorrow!


Hahahahaha. I'll be fine. Maybe. Kinda. Ok, probably not.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1734965 said:


> Good for most, bad for sully.....details tomorrow!


HAHA sounds ******!!!! 
LOl had 2 Ryan… Also U better lock the truck up in the secret stash…. Pat keeps mistaking post 4 PM's again!!


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1734991 said:


> Hahahahaha. I'll be fine. Maybe. Kinda. Ok, probably not.


OH NO!!!! I hope JOE didn't play a nasty joke on U again…!!? :crying:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Not seeing much snow fall on the ground. Some areas are still bare. Thinking this was a dud. Drifting doesn't look too bad either. Anyone seeing anything different?


----------



## resilient63

anyone know how much snow in bloomingdale???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1735103 said:


> Not seeing much snow fall on the ground. Some areas are still bare. Thinking this was a dud. Drifting doesn't look too bad either. Anyone seeing anything different?


this is a practice run for tomorrow night


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1735105 said:


> this is a practice run for tomorrow night


At least it's finally warm enough to clean out the salter lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1735105 said:


> this is a practice run for tomorrow night


Cool so this means we only got clean half the lot and get the rest sunday.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1735103 said:


> Not seeing much snow fall on the ground. Some areas are still bare. Thinking this was a dud. Drifting doesn't look too bad either. Anyone seeing anything different?


Id say we got about 2.0 in tinley Hammy


----------



## Northsnow

Sorry guys. Was away from phone for a while. I know it's high but we were hit hard price wise the load of pallets we got today. Halite rock salt. $475 a skid. I just ordered three semis of bulk at 220 a ton. Prices are ridiculous.


----------



## erkoehler

Northsnow;1735114 said:


> Sorry guys. Was away from phone for a while. I know it's high but we were hit hard price wise the load of pallets we got today. Halite rock salt. $475 a skid. I just ordered three semis of bulk at 220 a ton. Prices are ridiculous.


Holy crap! That's an increase......


----------



## mikeplowman

Northsnow;1735114 said:


> Sorry guys. Was away from phone for a while. I know it's high but we were hit hard price wise the load of pallets we got today. Halite rock salt. $475 a skid. I just ordered three semis of bulk at 220 a ton. Prices are ridiculous.


$9 a bag for rock salt….holly cow


----------



## brianbrich1

These temps and snow= perfect plowing weather. Could do this all the time


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone around elgin need salt... Lafarge in south elgin.. Bulk and bag.. Decent prices ..


----------



## erkoehler

turb0diesel;1735159 said:


> Anyone around elgin need salt... Lafarge in south elgin.. Bulk and bag.. Decent prices ..


Do they deliver bulk?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1735157 said:


> These temps and snow= perfect plowing weather. Could do this all the time


I think it rained for a minute or two. Temps hit 32f.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Northsnow;1735114 said:


> Sorry guys. Was away from phone for a while. I know it's high but we were hit hard price wise the load of pallets we got today. Halite rock salt. $475 a skid. I just ordered three semis of bulk at 220 a ton. Prices are ridiculous.


I got salt in northbrook.... $210.00 a ton, ill even load it for you,payupThumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Nice and warm here. Snow. Sleet and freezing rain. All done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Calling it a day..... bring on the next round....

Speaking of rounds, got pick up a 24 pack for the neighbor shoveling guy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1735103 said:


> Not seeing much snow fall on the ground. Some areas are still bare. Thinking this was a dud. Drifting doesn't look too bad either. Anyone seeing anything different?


I saw all my lots covered with at least 1 inch. I got a full push in today.

Like Brian said, perfect temps and perfect snow!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1735288 said:


> Calling it a day..... bring on the next round....
> 
> Speaking of rounds, got pick up a 24 pack for the neighbor shoveling guy!


Spread the wealth down here a little.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3/4 is doable tonight

Thursday looking gooder too....more of southside event at this point in time. 

Hawk, what's that sound in the back ground?

I don't know Jim, sounds like madman!

No,no! Listen carefully, its sounds like crying?

Your right Hawk, sounds like someone is losing it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1735308 said:


> 3/4 is doable tonight
> 
> Thursday looking gooder too....more of southside event at this point in time.
> 
> Hawk, what's that sound in the back ground?
> 
> I don't know Jim, sounds like madman!
> 
> No,no! Listen carefully, its sounds like crying?
> 
> Your right Hawk, sounds like someone is losing it!


.
Oh someone's loosing it alright.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Looking for bulk rock, treated or regular. Anyone have some or know of someone. Thank you


----------



## turb0diesel

erkoehler;1735167 said:


> Do they deliver bulk?


They will deliver bagged and bulk. Try talking to Scott for a good price.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lunarlandscape;1735367 said:


> Looking for bulk rock, treated or regular. Anyone have some or know of someone. Thank you


I think everybody is going to looking for some real soon.


----------



## Bartlett_2

The only bagged Lafarge has is the 25# bags and I was told they were in real bad shape, old inventory from two years ago. They sill had bulk...


----------



## plow3232

anyone has a valve for western pro plus 8.5, keeps on going down and Im getting tired. No one is one now or tomorrow. or a place thats open


----------



## turb0diesel

plow3232;1735410 said:


> anyone has a valve for western pro plus 8.5, keeps on going down and Im getting tired. No one is one now or tomorrow. or a place thats open


You should try advance engine rebuilders in wheeling .. They close @ 5


----------



## Snow2Go

I'm not sure if my guys in NWI will need me tonight. If anyone needs a 8'6" ready to work hit me up. My trucks ready and waiting
815-272-6029


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks nice out, hard to believe there is a impending frozen hell coming!


----------



## Sawboy

Are they still calling for snow? Gorgeous out right now.


----------



## turb0diesel

snowguys;1732611 said:


> Herd the same thing about the salt everyone's out


Tried sending you a PM .. Not sure if they're going through.. Not showing in my send msgs 
Text me or call me 630/479-0527
Would like to know more about the insurance incident you had.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1735529 said:


> Are they still calling for snow? Gorgeous out right now.


GFS And Euro are both painting a week in the 70's

I'm sorry, that's the AZ outlook!

Yes, I hurried back for this delightful Weather.


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1735520 said:


> Looks nice out, hard to believe there is a impending frozen hell coming!


I was just going say the same thing. It's really gorgeous out right now.. I'm taking it in while I can...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some misc pics from AZ.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Few more.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I told you I wanted it medium rare. Not well done. Well, there goes your tip!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

looks like tomorrow we are going to break the 50 inch mark for total snowfall this winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just heard a shriek!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1735648 said:


> I just heard a shriek!


I think you mean Shrek


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hear all kinds of things!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1735809 said:


> I hear all kinds of things!


Its only a problem when you start answering back. At least my therapist told me that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1735816 said:


> Its only a problem when you start answering back. At least my therapist told me that.


I get to tell them my story but have go pay before she is gives the happy ending.

Alarms set for 4 am.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1735839 said:


> I get to tell them my story but have go pay before she is gives the happy ending.
> 
> Alarms set for 4 am.


Looks like a long drawn out day event.


----------



## snowish10

when is this storm supposed to start?


----------



## MR. Elite

Im goin 2 start this (beautiful) day with a full push…. Every1's been called n getting started!!! 
I guess I should follow suite…. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to roll 1-1.5 on ground


----------



## road2damascus

Break out the leaf blower


----------



## elitelawnteam1

3" on the ground already. Rollin out now


----------



## dieselss

Lots down here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1735865 said:


> Looks like a long drawn out day event.


It's about done. Whooooo hoooooo!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Glad we got something to push. Its nice to knock the rust off and work out the bugs in the route.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea its done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1736212 said:


> Yea its done


20% of inch in afternoon


----------



## Snow2Go

Hey fellas. Western unimount and I'm working right now and it just stopped going down. Goes left right and I hear it make noise when I raise it up but it is at it's max. What could this be? Solenoid or controller? Anyone near cal city with a western controller I could try really quick to see if it's a bad controller or else I will have to head back to new Lenox. 
Calle 815 272 6029


----------



## jbutch83

We got 5-6" in LaPorte. Certainly was more than the 1-3" they were calling for. Nice and fluffy stuff and an easy push.


----------



## Snow2Go

It's not the controller gotta be a solenoid. Anyone have one


----------



## Snow2Go

Meant valve not solenoid


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, either a hub or my front brakes are smoked. Good thing there is enoight snow to.put out the flames on it. Yikes.


----------



## dieselss

Ouch. Slow dwn sulli this ain't NASCAR


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GOOD NEWS..... I wouldn't be surprise to see a blizzard warning!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1736480 said:


> GOOD NEWS..... I wouldn't be surprise to see a blizzard warning!


A (BLIZZARD) would technically include more snow falling….. Is there some other info U would like 2 disclose, or elaborate on this statement OL WISE 1….!


----------



## dieselss

Mote snow I think. He's fill of bad news today


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Ground blizzard.... From high winds and blowing snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1736546 said:


> Ground blizzard.... From high winds and blowing snow


Yep ground winds picking up from Sully and Pat Driving way to fast for conditions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1736546 said:


> Ground blizzard.... From high winds and blowing snow


thank you I should have specified

already off the alarm clock set for 3 a.m. Again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really really need to look into this thursday friday about in detail later tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not if your gonna say what I think your gonna say. 1-3 is enough. Not 10-12.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1736618 said:


> Not if your gonna say what I think your gonna say. 1-3 is enough. Not 10-12.


well you seen that one map......got 3 more stops to do but I'll go home and look before I fall asleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

crazy weather sunny and 31 degrees hate plowing when its sunny out


----------



## turb0diesel

SullivanSeptic;1736415 said:


> Well, either a hub or my front brakes are smoked. Good thing there is enoight snow to.put out the flames on it. Yikes.


I thought this was Elite for a sec!!

Haha


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1736669 said:


> I thought this was Elite for a sec!!
> 
> Haha


HAHAHAHA Chingaleta!! 
I did smell something funky earlier… Kinda thought i toasted something..? 

Ended up jus bein a car in front of me?

Must have been a Chevy of some kind..!??? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1736671 said:


> HAHAHAHA Chingaleta!!
> I did smell something funky earlier… Kinda thought i toasted something..?
> 
> Ended up jus bein a car in front of me?
> 
> Must have been a Chevy of some kind..!??? :laughing::laughing:


Yeah well if that chevey had N.O.S he would have dusted your slow a$$$...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1736427 said:


> Ouch. Slow dwn sulli this ain't NASCAR


check out Dennis, he thinks he is nascar






flying with sectional !!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good burst of snow coming soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Great i got places to go tomorrow and other things to do


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1736675 said:


> check out Dennis, he thinks he is nascar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flying with sectional !!!!


Looks like panland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1736693 said:


> Good burst of snow coming soon.


Here ya go....

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing

Let the fun begin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1736710 said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing
> 
> Let the fun begin


May have to copy and paste


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love this $H!T.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1736715 said:


> I love this $H!T.


Really. I'm.glad u do


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hambrick & co.;1736709 said:


> looks like panland


 Yea. hq..........

The drifting should be bad today there and tinley!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1736746 said:


> Yea. hq..........
> 
> The drifting should be bad today there and tinley!


Yea that will be fun.


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing good now in Bloomingdale. Lots are already dusted over even with salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowing here on southside too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep, snowing in hell also. Yea for me


----------



## plow3232

i just finish now snowing n gotta go back again wtf


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1736952 said:


> Yep, snowing in hell also. Yea for me


I find no humour in your current state of mind.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1736956 said:


> I find no humour in your current state of mind.


What are you, French Canadian?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1736966 said:


> What are you, French Canadian?


Just trying to colour your evening other then white.


----------



## Mark13

That was about a half hour ago looking out the shop door. Visibility was best measured in inches once out in the open where the wind was.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its whipping good here!

Can't sleep, need sleep, screw it til spring!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blizzard warning out west ....

We upgrade to winter storm watch.


----------



## Bird21

Back out at 12am we have to plow everything again! New day, new snow, means another billable event. 

Now what about the Thursday/Friday thing Pat.


----------



## MR. Elite

Well… Got home bout 4pm 2day from 1st full round, had a coupe cars waiting for me 2 get done.. 
Got those done bout an hour ago, N heading out again in roughly 30-45 min for a second complete round!!! 
Been up since Sat at 9am.. I keep looking at the bed jus wanting 2 b there… Another 13+ hours here we come!! Keep this comin, cause I LOVE IT n can't get enough!! B safe boys!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1737108 said:


> Well… Got home bout 4pm 2day from 1st full round, had a coupe cars waiting for me 2 get done..
> Got those done bout an hour ago, N heading out again in roughly 30-45 min for a second complete round!!!
> Been up since Sat at 9am.. I keep looking at the bed jus wanting 2 b there… Another 13+ hours here we come!! Keep this comin, cause I LOVE IT n can't get enough!! B safe boys!


Lier lier pants on fire.if you could go to bed. Just like me thats why i am so happy cause i get to out again 4 ft drift across road again and most of lot as well.oh joy .....lmao be safe mr tinter


----------



## nekos

I'm not sure if i should post this here or not but didn't want to start a new thread.

Long story short, after 8 years with the company I'm currently working / subcontracting for isn't all that happy with 7 medium - medium large sized lots being done perfectly in 2 hours, 5 1/2 done by myself... 

I'm starting to think it's time to move on after the season is over and was I hoping to get some suggestions on decent snow removal companies to work for next year, NW burbs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hot damn is it cold out


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1737327 said:


> hot damn is it cold out


Naw not that bad. Was out drift busting this morning. Keep movin and keep your face covered your good to go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

watchin my fuel pump pump slowly standing there is cold


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice easy push this morning. Glad I didn't have to get out of the truck at all.


----------



## plow3232

what a great winter, broken caliper and caliper bracket, flat tire.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1737410 said:


> Nice easy push this morning. Glad I didn't have to get out of the truck at all.







i did......


----------



## Midwest Pond

made it through everything........ but today they are welding my plow back together

:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That sucks! Nap time, ill finish plowing later, its not like its going to melt.

To all those who been texting me, I promise to update later tonight. Hell we may even get another two rounds of this crazy KOLD in the next two weeks!

Later all, I need to sleep but not sleepy!


----------



## JustJeff

nekos;1737308 said:


> I'm not sure if i should post this here or not but didn't want to start a new thread.
> 
> Long story short, after 8 years with the company I'm currently working / subcontracting for isn't all that happy with 7 medium - medium large sized lots being done perfectly in 2 hours, 5 1/2 done by myself...
> 
> I'm starting to think it's time to move on after the season is over and was I hoping to get some suggestions on decent snow removal companies to work for next year, NW burbs.


You could try Tovar. If you want a contact name and number PM me. I've had no problems with them.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Midwest Pond;1737506 said:


> made it through everything........ but today they are welding my plow back together
> 
> :realmad:


Did that last week.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hambrick & Co.;1737628 said:


> Did that last week.


just cringing while dragging the poor ******* down the road all hanging half off the truck

its a good day for the truck to be in a shop..... staying nice and warm


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest Pond;1737506 said:


> made it through everything........ but today they are welding my plow back together
> 
> :realmad:


what broke?

who's welding it? Jay-R's welding?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

well... my supplier is out of salt, cancelled the two trucks I was supposed to get today, but never bothered to tell me ... looks like im making brine with what I have left, and hoping this situation improves... really glad i grabbed all those pallets of bagged stuff last week..


----------



## Midwest Pond

mikeplowman;1737641 said:


> what broke?
> 
> who's welding it? Jay-R's welding?


Tri R out of Mundelein/Libertyville

broke the plow in two spots, destroyed a bumper....

a car slammed on its brakes because they thought they were being cut off

I was following at a safe distance and started braking, just didnt realize she was coming to a complete stop

it sucked......

everyone walked away fine..... it just sucked to end the day that way

I haven't been in an accident in over 20 years, and of course, I got a ticket for following too close


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1737655 said:


> Tri R out of Mundelein/Libertyville
> 
> broke the plow in two spots, destroyed a bumper....
> 
> a car slammed on its brakes because they thought they were being cut off
> 
> I was following at a safe distance and started braking, just didnt realize she was coming to a complete stop
> 
> it sucked......
> 
> everyone walked away fine..... it just sucked to end the day that way
> 
> I haven't been in an accident in over 20 years, and of course, I got a ticket for following too close


Sorry to hear that Allen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its becoming quite clear, I'm not able to sleep until all the snow melts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1737655 said:


> Tri R out of Mundelein/Libertyville
> 
> broke the plow in two spots, destroyed a bumper....
> 
> a car slammed on its brakes because they thought they were being cut off
> 
> I was following at a safe distance and started braking, just didnt realize she was coming to a complete stop
> 
> it sucked......
> 
> everyone walked away fine..... it just sucked to end the day that way
> 
> I haven't been in an accident in over 20 years, and of course, I got a ticket for following too close


Ouch, the ticket sucks! Much damage to the victim?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.suntimes.com/25223542-41...salt-supply-thanks-to-challenging-winter.html


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1737754 said:


> Ouch, the ticket sucks! Much damage to the victim?


still driveable, but with the age of the car, the insurance company will total it

bumper destroyed, truck crumpled

The woman is fine, talked to her today...... hopefully insurance does its job

Paying the deductible sucks, but thats what insurance is for.... $280 for my truck, I'm up already...... every is fine though  cheers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1737549 said:


> That sucks! Nap time, ill finish plowing later, its not like its going to melt.
> 
> To all those who been texting me, I promise to update later tonight. Hell we may even get another two rounds of this crazy KOLD in the next two weeks!
> 
> Later all, I need to sleep but not sleepy!


Inch +\- Thursday.

Fridays looks gooder. Especially for south siders.

I am sleepy. Best part is, I get to sleep in tomorrow. 430AM. I can't wait!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1737939 said:


> Inch +\- Thursday.
> 
> Fridays looks gooder. Especially for south siders.
> 
> I am sleepy. Best part is, I get to sleep in tomorrow. 430AM. I can't wait!


I'm out by your house right now


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1737868 said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/25223542-41...salt-supply-thanks-to-challenging-winter.html


There goes my salt chances again!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1737939 said:


> Inch +\- Thursday.
> 
> Fridays looks gooder. Especially for south siders.
> 
> I am sleepy. Best part is, I get to sleep in tomorrow. 430AM. I can't wait!


Friday?

I want to leave Friday at noon for snowmobiling!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1737941 said:


> I'm out by your house right now


Are u now? Need the keys or u just wanna bust the column?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1737973 said:


> Are u now? Need the keys or u just wanna bust the column?


man o man a she was running and warmed up that be the ball


----------



## 1olddogtwo

man things really really look interesting for next few weeks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1737984 said:


> man things really really look interesting for next few weeks


.....


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## turb0diesel

ultimate plow;1738020 said:


>


You guys do the car wash off Algonquin rd in Algonquin?


----------



## ultimate plow

turb0diesel;1738036 said:


> You guys do the car wash off Algonquin rd in Algonquin?


Yep. And the convenient and castle banks. We used to do the entire N side of the street right there across from Thortons gas station. From dominicks to the bank.


----------



## turb0diesel

ultimate plow;1738050 said:


> Yep. And the convenient and castle banks. We used to do the entire N side of the street right there across from Thortons gas station. From dominicks to the bank.


Seen you there when I was doing chase bank. I usually do chase,Nero's pizza, east gate manor,jewel,meijer in Algonquin. Seen you on Randall a few times too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We'll have to do another north meet soon!

Turbo, still running that Chevy? If so how's that bio running in this cold?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1738108 said:


> We'll have to do another north meet soon!
> 
> Turbo, still running that Chevy? If so how's that bio running in this cold?


LOL I think he ditched the idea of running on veggie cause of the cold….

Also… Pat how do U think A chevy runs.. in general!! HAHAHA LMAO


----------



## Bird21

This year is going to get very interesting and very expensive for some soon. Seasonal accounts based on inches are almost at the cap, Monthly accounts based on events have 4-6 left after that it goes either hourly or per event. Either way it's gonna cost them. 

Then there is "The genius powers that be" who decided that per event or hourly service would be a wise choice based on past dismal snowfall, well let's just say that didn't work out to well for them.

Are you guys noticing Boards and Managing directors starting to freak out?


----------



## ultimate plow

turb0diesel;1738093 said:


> Seen you there when I was doing chase bank. I usually do chase,Nero's pizza, east gate manor,jewel,meijer in Algonquin. Seen you on Randall a few times too


Totally misinterpreted which car wash. I was thinking the one across from thortons. But the one by butera market I do on my own when I'm done with my route. Now I know, Iv seen ya plowing the chase and place across from post office. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1738020 said:


>


Making me jealous. I should have bought the twin to that truck my neighbor had.


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1737236 said:


> Lier lier pants on fire.if you could go to bed. Just like me thats why i am so happy cause i get to out again 4 ft drift across road again and most of lot as well.oh joy .....lmao be safe mr tinter


I wish I was lying…!! My thought las night was… The more I can get cleaned up, the less I would hear all my (students) cry, and obviously the less $$ I would b paying out..
Well.. Driving conditions were awful, the blowing in some of my accounts was so bad, I had 2 strategically plan where to go, n what 2 do 1st, then the excuses came.. 2 guys said there trucks wouldn't start, 2 others never showed up after they said they were on the way? some shovelers didn't want 2 go out at all claiming its 2 cold and dangerous 2 b out in the elements!!! WTF!? 
I swear every1 and there mommas wanna work so bad n need/want money yet, when the time comes that they can book time, they wanna cry n cry!? 
IDK about any1 else but, I don't have wat i have n got 2 where i am not busting my ass everyday all day! But then again most people in this world want something or everything 4 free!!


----------



## turb0diesel

1olddogtwo;1738108 said:


> We'll have to do another north meet soon!
> 
> Turbo, still running that Chevy? If so how's that bio running in this cold?


Wicked Warnings sponsored meet?

I gave up on that.. 
The oil gets hot enough but its a mess filtering it and the oil I was getting was fat shortening oil... 
Only running diesel for now

Elite still mad because my plow is bigger..


----------



## turb0diesel

ultimate plow;1738130 said:


> Totally misinterpreted which car wash. I was thinking the one across from thortons. But the one by butera market I do on my own when I'm done with my route. Now I know, Iv seen ya plowing the chase and place across from post office. Thumbs Up


Yea Kenmode..decent size lot.

You know the bill is getting big when Chase bank changed the contract last week from zero tolerance to 1.5"+ and no salt under 1.5"


----------



## Bird21

Is it me or have people that deal in the Salt trade become quite PITAS. Really jack the price over night???? Then act as if they were the King of all Kings????? Wait till next summer when they are beating the street trying to meet their sales Quota, they will be your best friend.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Bird21;1738211 said:


> Is it me or have people that deal in the Salt trade become quite PITAS. Really jack the price over night???? Then act as if they were the King of all Kings????? Wait till next summer when they are beating the street trying to meet their sales Quota, they will be your best friend.


I second that. I actually think I'm going to switch suppliers because my guy thinks he is god currently.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;1738166 said:


> Wicked Warnings sponsored meet?
> 
> I gave up on that..
> The oil gets hot enough but its a mess filtering it and the oil I was getting was fat shortening oil...
> Only running diesel for now
> 
> Elite still mad because my plow is bigger..


He mad cause you have a plow that WORKS too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1738211 said:


> Is it me or have people that deal in the Salt trade become quite PITAS. Really jack the price over night???? Then act as if they were the King of all Kings????? Wait till next summer when they are beating the street trying to meet their sales Quota, they will be your best friend.


Well I'm told we are still in good shape on bulk and bag.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Brrrrr.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1738285 said:


> I second that. I actually think I'm going to switch suppliers because my guy thinks he is god currently.


They all think they're gods now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1738289 said:


> Brrrrr.....


Huh,? The ice man chilly?


----------



## dieselss

Ron you actually have to put pants on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1738295 said:


> Ron you actually have to put pants on


Their hers!


----------



## dieselss

How can you tell? Do they have juicy on the dary air?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1738301 said:


> How can you tell? Do they have juicy on the dary air?


They only make it to his knees and say pink on the ass


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys are funny. Yes I like it cold. I'd rather it cold than hot. 15 below? This is just stupid. Especially when I'm working in it. 

Also, yes, I do wear her pants. There comfy!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

I'll agree. Stupid cold. And yes I'm out in it today to. bending out a Salter that some one decided looked better with a pole imprint in it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1738308 said:


> You guys are funny. Yes I like it cold. I'd rather it cold than hot. 15 below? This is just stupid. Especially when I'm working in it.
> 
> Also, yes, I do wear her pants. There comfy!!!!!


I've been invited To learn how to run a airport snow blower today at the shop...that is that big green machine I posted a few weeks ago..I don't know if that's going to happen!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1738313 said:


> I've been invited To learn how to run a airport snow blower today at the shop...that is that big green machine I posted a few weeks ago..I don't know if that's going to happen!


Ummm....that would be very expensive to fix if you run into something. Then again, there are no handicap signs on the run way. Carry on.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm in Englewood. Well leaving now going to Valpo. This cold out and still drug dealers and hookers all over. Unreal.


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1738291 said:


> They all think they're gods now


They all do right now...won't deliver where you want it......they act like they don't need use......cutting off whomever they feel like even companies that have been buying from them for 15 years +........I had a wanna be salt gods tell me it's $250.00 per ton + delivery for reg rock salt 
For magic salt $195.00 a ton after they cut us off a last min during the last storm. Found out we got cut off going there to buy 2 tons 
$125.00 per ton but have to buy min. 250 tons that they didn't have in stock???
Also we couldn't go pick the salt up from their secret locations....

We did get 23 tons...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Having one hell of a time getting my lawnmower started! Its guaranteed to start in 1 pull. May have to take by to sears and get a new one!


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1738359 said:


> I'm in Englewood. Well leaving now going to Valpo. This cold out and still drug dealers and hookers all over. Unreal.


Was up in valpo Ron?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1738388 said:


> Having one hell of a time getting my lawnmower started! Its guaranteed to start in 1 pole


And I thought I was a hilljack


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1738390 said:


> Was up in valpo Ron?


Making a delivery off 30 and 49. Might have to stop and say hello to Bob at Valpo trailer!


----------



## dieselss

Ah. Ok. No totally my neck of the woods but close


----------



## metallihockey88

Little nip in the air today. Luckily only working outside part of the day


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1738388 said:


> Having one hell of a time getting my lawnmower started! Its guaranteed to start in 1 pull. May have to take by to sears and get a new one!


Sears REALY.!! crapsman junk!! Come to depot get ya a real mower Honda .

Let me go in your place.Got to run the one for IDOT long time ago.well ok maybe not a airport type but a huge one on an AWD OSHKOSH .threw snow easily 60feet or more.

The guy that was demonstrating it told us that in some no name road in the stix vee plow no go so they brought this out and wear going good till they blew out all the front windows in house you couldnt see from the road due the high snow....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1738423 said:


> Making a delivery off 30 and 49. Might have to stop and say hello to Bob at Valpo trailer!


Good day for you and Ryan to try out that new ANTI FREEZE I DROPPED OFF ....hmmmm : )


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Konrad was on sayin 1-2 thursday nuttin on friday then 2-4 Sat more for south??


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1738495 said:


> Konrad was on sayin 1-2 thursday nuttin on friday then 2-4 Sat more for south??


DTN is saying 1/4-1" Thursday, 3-5" Friday and 3-5" Saturday. Then 5-7" next Tuesday. That's a lot for snow if it happens.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1738520 said:


> DTN is saying 1/4-1" Thursday, 3-5" Friday and 3-5" Saturday. Then 5-7" next Tuesday. That's a lot for snow if it happens.


I've been holding off on amount does it change in every model Run


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this morning's modeled showed more snow for Thursday Also I think to which will happen though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

enough speech to text for this morning....one of us is a big drink it and its not me


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1738522 said:


> I've been holding off on amount does it change in every model Run


It has been changing in each model run. Yesterday more snow Thursday and Friday no snow Saturday. Today it's little snow Thursday more Friday and Saturday. It will changes 40 times between now and then as usual.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1738527 said:


> enough speech to text for this morning....one of us is a big drink it and its not me


Sober up man. We ain't got time for that.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1738462 said:


> Sears REALY.!! crapsman junk!! Come to depot get ya a real mower Honda .
> 
> Let me go in your place.Got to run the one for IDOT long time ago.well ok maybe not a airport type but a huge one on an AWD OSHKOSH .threw snow easily 60feet or more.
> 
> The guy that was demonstrating it told us that in some no name road in the stix vee plow no go so they brought this out and wear going good till they blew out all the front windows in house you couldnt see from the road due the high snow....


I prefer Toro over Honda for small mowers. My toro has a guarantee to start every time as well. Have had two Toros used commercially one lasted about 7 years before it died for good.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1738423 said:


> Making a delivery off 30 and 49. Might have to stop and say hello to Bob at Valpo trailer!


This doesn't sound shady at all Ron


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1738392 said:


> And I thought I was a hilljack


You still are. But we are all alike. Except Ryan. He's fancy peoples.


----------



## Midwest Pond

found out my insurance is covering everything, no deductible for me to pay..... so the entire accident cost $280 and the plow is like new with all new weld spots 

I'll call this a plow upgrade by accident


----------



## condo plow

does anyone know where someone can store salt near midway airport 23 tons with access to a bobcat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1738549 said:


> I prefer Toro over Honda for small mowers. My toro has a guarantee to start every time as well. Have had two Toros used commercially one lasted about 7 years before it died for good.


Nope sorry honda has same to start plus 5 year warenty.toro had more issues.we took back more toros than hondas ive ownes my honda since 06 and not one problem


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1738606 said:


> Nope sorry honda has same to start plus 5 year warenty.toro had more issues.we took back more toros than hondas ive ownes my honda since 06 and not one problem


What do you guys do with the returns?


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1738554 said:


> You still are. But we are all alike. Except Ryan. He's fancy peoples.


Fancy as in drinking beer outta a glass?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bit cold out even in the sun


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sob... Just dropped my truck off at ford... Bad Injector...
Hopefully I'll get it back before Thursday ! Fingers crossed...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Getting the brine maker going today... Making brine with what little salt we have left to hopefully get us through this dry spell untill the barges come through....


----------



## captshawn

Found some salt that fell out of my pocket..Was gonna put it on Ebay or Craigslist, but thought I would give you guy's first shot at it..What you guy's think it's worth


----------



## Midwest Pond

^^^ lol

maybe it will be as valuable as Twinkies were


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1738622 said:


> What do you guys do with the returns?


Return to vender or tossed in trash compactor or fixed and resold at a much less rate.Typically if you purchased a lets say a pressure washer and didnt like it.they would refund your money send it down to tool rental check it out make sure its all good.Then put it out on sales floor for 100-200 less than new and resell it


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Interesting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Boys theres enough to go around


----------



## captshawn

^^ your salt pile is way better than mine.. By the way mine is all gone the dog eat it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

another crazy day plowing snow

blowing snow also

got stock got pushed out by a cat 924 K


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Anyone looking for bulk delivered PM me I'll forward your info to my guy that just got me a couple loads. 

Fair warning - the price will make you want to punch a hole in the wall and then puke into it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=153132


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anyone plow in Buffalo Grove near 83 want to work an account for me? Picking up another location on one of my accounts, but it is out of my range. PM me if interested.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1739241 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=153132


I would have been more then happy to help replow that. Except I had to get the CV joint replaced on pick up. And then I got a bit busy dealing with the blown motor in my dump truck. Yeah, bad [email protected]*$ing day today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1739383 said:


> I would have been more then happy to help replow that. Except I had to get the CV joint replaced on pick up. And then I got a bit busy dealing with the blown motor in my dump truck. Yeah, bad [email protected]*$ing day today.


What? My 6 wheeler? Sorry.


----------



## mikeplowman

Bartlett_2;1739319 said:


> Anyone plow in Buffalo Grove near 83 want to work an account for me? Picking up another location on one of my accounts, but it is out of my range. PM me if interested.


I plow in b.g. I live near 83 & lake cook.

I am on mobile device and don't know how to pm. Will pm you when I get to my laptop later tonight


----------



## MR. Elite

Any1 hear about NBC calling for 6"+ Sat evening…..?? LOL 
is this by any means true????
Y'all already kno my thoughts and feelings on that…. (Double that N bring it!!!)


----------



## road2damascus

The last two days I have made several runs finding pallets of bagged salt then unloading by myself, by hand, into storage units. Just over 17,000 lbs. Dont need to go to the gym today. Or tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Saturday and wed both could be big events, lost interest in Thursday. Maybe dusting Monday too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's my thought.

The wed one is forecast to the mid Ill, if it stenths it will lift more north and more powerful. This isn't a clipper but a real storm with gulf moisture.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1739405 said:


> The last two days I have made several runs finding pallets of bagged salt then unloading by myself, by hand, into storage units. Just over 17,000 lbs. Dont need to go to the gym today. Or tomorrow.


U can store on my drive and walks if need


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Why not......


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Yea I think this month is done.... Time to send out the bills!!!!!! Finally


----------



## snowish10

Gahh I wish companies had more money to move snow. Going to be really maxed out on a few of the lots I plow for my boss. Anyone know what the snow total is now for ohare?


----------



## turb0diesel

hahaha
OK,,who did this..


----------



## NorthernSvc's

turb0diesel;1739560 said:


> hahaha
> Im assuming they didnt pay the bill


First off that is funny as hell...

secondly I have a feeling we might be seeing a lot more of that before the winter is out!


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1739560 said:


> hahaha
> OK,,who did this..


…… Wat were U doin on Kedzie Ave!!??!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1739562 said:


> First off that is funny as hell...
> 
> secondly I have a feeling we might be seeing a lot more of that before the winter is out!


Haha you no paya bill we no mova da snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Best part is, that is 100% legal. If you do services, plow, remove, relocate snow and they don't pay, buy law, you can return it. Looks like somebody knew this!


----------



## dieselss

That's that nice loop hole. Don't say WHERE your supposta return it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Year ago today, new record high 63F

Going with 4-6 on Saturday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its way out there but mid-week next could be the worst hell week yet!

Bring it, bring it hard b!tch !!!


----------



## dieselss

I thought the map you sent for tomr was gunna be 12+ that fizzled out?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1739695 said:


> I thought the map you sent for tomr was gunna be 12+ that fizzled out?


I had my dates off. On Monday, that map was for Saturday and I thought it was Thursday. I thought Monday was the 29th or something...... I boo-boo it!

Lack of sleep and extracurricular activities had distracted me


----------



## dieselss

Well, just don't let it happen again


----------



## Bird21

Good thing the snow is returning I almost got bored. Does anyone have a hook up for salt bulk, pallets. We have our own semi so picking it up is not a problem. The cost people want to charge is crazy. Thanks


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1739683 said:


> Its way out there but mid-week next could be the worst hell week yet!
> 
> Bring it, bring it hard b!tch !!!


Isn't that system tracking south?


----------



## Bird21

That system is tracking south on the latest run but it will flip flop 7 times before it nails us. Have faith .


----------



## ultimate plow

clncut;1739737 said:


> Isn't that system tracking south?


still a ways out. model mayhem. Its end of january you should know better by now xysport It'll be north west like that monkey and kim kardasians kid


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1739720 said:


> Good thing the snow is returning I almost got bored. Does anyone have a hook up for salt bulk, pallets. We have our own semi so picking it up is not a problem. The cost people want to charge is crazy. Thanks


I'm willing to compromise. If we could get a 14-16 inch and about 6 or 8 more events of 6 inches, I'll be happy for the month of February.

Trying to make a good faith effort to those who had enough


----------



## Bird21

Pat , you are truly a sick man. 

I feel the same way!!


----------



## buildinon

I live right at the intersection of 53 and 83 in Buffalo Grove, right across from Downtown Long Grove, but I plow in the city  sorry I can't help you out on this.


----------



## buildinon

I was at Russo Friday and Saturday picking material up (pallets of peladow) they were out of bulk then in the bins in Hainsville. I was also told then that they were cutting guys off that weren't on their priority list to get supplies. Luckily the guy I contract through is on the list to still get stuff. They also told me that Morton was only allowing a 3 hour window for bulk pick-up per day and the line was a mile or more there to get it. The other 21 hours were for state / municipal trucks only. I have heard that Morton is only delivering to goverment contracts first right now, unless you had a prepaid contract. I have talked to a few guys who are bringing shipments in from out of state. Everyone is getting desperate. I know in some suburbs they are already mixing sand in with the salt to stretch it.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1739758 said:


> I'm willing to compromise. If we could get a 14-16 inch and about 6 or 8 more events of 6 inches, I'll be happy for the month of February.
> 
> Trying to make a good faith effort to those who had enough


X10!!! 
N I would still b cryin there isn't enough snow!!


----------



## road2damascus

8am tomorrow. Up north of city. Getting a truck of bulk. 225 a ton. Pm me for details.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1740112 said:


> 8am tomorrow. Up north of city. Getting a truck of bulk. 225 a ton. Pm me for details.


For 50 aton, I can supply a list of lots with plies. You need to load yourself and I would bring bond money......crazy. Few people have been put on ice already.


----------



## d&r

Anybody know where I can get a skid of bagged salt? Russo has been out since last week, and I heard on the news that there are barges of salt ready to be delivered but they can't get through the lake ice.


----------



## road2damascus

d&r;1740348 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a skid of bagged salt? Russo has been out since last week, and I heard on the news that there are barges of salt ready to be delivered but they can't get through the lake ice.


Russo in hainsville on 120, has rock treated with ice ban but a skid will cost ya 427 out the door!!! Limiting customers to one skid per day also.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its is crazy, just nuts, unreal, total righteous And wrong 

Some of you thought I was jacking with ya last week when I said winter was really starting, HA. Maybe 5 events in the next 8 day still to come. Two poss three could larger then 4 or more.

Just saying, carry on!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1740440 said:


> Its is crazy, just nuts, unreal, total righteous And wrong
> 
> Some of you thought I was jacking with ya last week when I said winter was really starting, HA. Maybe 5 events in the next 8 day still to come. Two poss threw could larger then 4 or more.
> 
> Just saying, carry on!


You just love poking that sleeping bear, dont ya.


----------



## d&r

1olddogtwo;1740440 said:


> Its is crazy, just nuts, unreal, total righteous And wrong
> 
> Some of you thought I was jacking with ya last week when I said winter was really starting, HA. Maybe 5 events in the next 8 day still to come. Two poss three could larger then 4 or more.
> 
> Just saying, carry on!


I am not going to complain.... I will sleep in the spring.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1740440 said:


> Its is crazy, just nuts, unreal, total righteous And wrong
> 
> Some of you thought I was jacking with ya last week when I said winter was really starting, HA. Maybe 5 events in the next 8 day still to come. Two poss three could larger then 4 or more.
> 
> Just saying, carry on!


It's not nice to mess with mother nature I've also heard this too from my source lets all hope all models are true


----------



## d&r

road2damascus;1740415 said:


> Russo in hainsville on 120, has rock treated with ice ban but a skid will cost ya 427 out the door!!! Limiting customers to one skid per day also.


Thanks for the heads up I have been using action melt which is a blend $350 a skid.


----------



## turb0diesel

Elites new project car


----------



## MR. Elite

Does any1 by chance have any Big Old S***** Snowplow lights they are willing 2 sell…?? 
A buddy of mine is in dire need of them!!!


Obviously I'm talking about (B.O.S.S.)…. 
It jus that every time I talk about that brand I tend 2 say the FULL name, not jus the abbreviation… That every1 goes by..


----------



## kendog

i have two that i just took off yesterday! they both work, i just upgraded 708-306-7277


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

hey, anyone have any bulk material to make a deflector? need to make one for a plow.


----------



## snowish10

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1740769 said:


> hey, anyone have any bulk material to make a deflector? need to make one for a plow.


Do what I did. buy a few semi mud flaps for under 25$ for the flaps works great, through a few bolts and a steel plate from homedepot from under $14.


----------



## condo plow

d&r;1740485 said:


> Thanks for the heads up I have been using action melt which is a blend $350 a skid.


I heard today Russo is only selling to loyal landscapers and if a snowPlower wants to get bag salt they are making them get 25.lbs bags


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning boys not bad out but WINDY AS HECK OUT


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Like I said, given up on today for a push here. Maybe some curb running. 

Friday looks like a push around here 

Saturday is payday, heaviest around here.

Tuesday is also looking better and another of cold with a system after that.

Really don't see a break either. 

Carry on!


----------



## buildinon

So I got a call today from a buddy of mine that is the operations manager of a trucking company with a very large outfit, that apparently is not happy with the service they have been getting from their snow plow company so far. It is a large company that has been providing it and they are going through their lawyer to break the contract this week and want us to take it over asap. They are calling the company today and telling them to take their loaders, skids and trucks out of the property by tomorrow. It is a zero tolerance account with snow plowing, snow removal / relocation and salt. But this contractor has completely messed it up. I went there and checked it out, and man oh man. What a cluster. They subbed it out, and what a mistake.


----------



## dieselss

So you got it then b?


----------



## snowguys

Build I thought you got out of snow plowing?


----------



## buildinon

I got rid of most of my equipment but still contract with the same guy as before. I no longer do anything for myself. I just do things with him. So anything that comes up now I pass to him or one of my other buddies and get a cut of it and still plow it if we (the guy I still contract for) takes it on. I just got rid of all the over head and headaches and am a lot smaller now. Not 100% out of the game. Still making money, and still behind the wheel where I would much rather be. I would rather be pushing snow than, dealing with all the headaches any day


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep me no more head aches just havin fun in my loader pushin the best box around...ARCTIC SECTIONAL.. Hows that boss....


----------



## MR. Elite

fallen really good in Elgin.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1741342 said:


> fallen really good in Elgin.


Snowin good in tinley park


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1740769 said:


> hey, anyone have any bulk material to make a deflector? need to make one for a plow.


plowrubber.com is where i got mine from


----------



## Snow2Go

Winter storm watch issued. 6 plus for Saturday. Then a crazy storm on wed.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1740769 said:


> hey, anyone have any bulk material to make a deflector? need to make one for a plow.


Conveyor belt material. John at johns garage in glenview may still have a roll. Makes great deflector material.


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1741342 said:


> fallen really good in Elgin.


Teenager storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow2Go;1741373 said:


> Winter storm watch issued. 6 plus for Saturday. Then a crazy storm on wed.


Nothing new there, that was a given. Looks to be a better one after wed. Time will tell.

Ground covered quick here in Orland park


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1741379 said:


> Teenager storm.


Hahaha.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

who whats eye candy?


----------



## d&r

condo plow;1740810 said:


> I heard today Russo is only selling to loyal landscapers and if a snowPlower wants to get bag salt they are making them get 25.lbs bags


Well Russo is out of the 25# bag of action melt had to a pick up a skid of the Ice Heat $425/skid..... Talked to my property managers they said put down less instead of a up charge.


----------



## road2damascus

d&r;1741433 said:


> Well Russo is out of the 25# bag of action melt had to a pick up a skid of the Ice Heat $425/skid..... Talked to my property managers they said put down less instead of a up charge.


Mine said the same thing. Now i am using a walk behind spreader to conserve.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

*Treated Rock Salt*

Does anyone have any treated rock salt or know where i can get some? I need 4 tons for right now.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1741323 said:


> Yep me no more head aches just havin fun in my loader pushin the best box around...ARCTIC SECTIONAL.. Hows that boss....


When I was in China on the All-American Ping Pong team, I just loved playing ping-pong with my Flexolite ping pong paddle.


----------



## road2damascus

elitelawnteam1;1741458 said:


> Does anyone have any treated rock salt or know where i can get some? I need 4 tons for right now.


http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/mat/4311299379.html


----------



## dieselss

Just a little whit lie. But momma says no one will notice


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1741427 said:


> who whats eye candy?


Eye do eye do .last time i had sweet tarts in the eye it kinda burned though....lol or you got another new truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling on a roll another Polar vortex hitting 6-10 friday-Sat.another big one tues-weds then he also just mentioned another big one for the following week..ok ok Pat or Push which one of you was texting skilling to say this while he was on..????? Hmmmm.. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1741512 said:


> Skilling on a roll another Polar vortex hitting 6-10 friday-Sat.another big one tues-weds then he also just mentioned another big one for the following week..ok ok Pat or Push which one of you was texting skilling to say this while he was on..????? Hmmmm.. lol


Ron is my source so that should tell ya something!

The diffrence is I'm a noboby and can be wrong. I think I have a fair handle on snow and am wrong from time to time and thats ok. Ive been tryin to hold back on PS cause i dont want to hype the gen public, thats why i texted out my thinking!

as of right now, the southside is the bullseye for the next two events, the later week one is to early to call, I'll give the tuesday number on sunday. thinking is 6in for now. Been using the 8-10 number for the last 3 days, holding on that for now for sat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

can't remeber if i texted or posted the term " hell week" but it will be intresting with the lack of salt and then the 3rd event with COLD air on its heel.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1741529 said:


> can't remeber if i texted or posted the term " hell week" but it will be intresting with the lack of salt and then the 3rd event with COLD air on its heel.


Fabulous ........


----------



## dieselss

Just peachy dean!


----------



## ultimate plow

noaa has 8-10 south side in the bullseye. With a general 3-7 south and north.


----------



## Bird21

I saw some dudes pumping out sand on some lots, ummmm yeah. Gonna be quite the clean up in the spring. I wonder who is gonna Vacuum out the storm sewer basins?? 

I mean the lot looked like North Beach !!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Huh? Thats a upsell ....its beach front property now


----------



## Bird21

I am quite sure this is not an isolated incident. Contractor comes to manager " I have a solution to the salt shortage, SAND!!!"

2 weeks later

Manager presents contractor with cleaning bill to remove 2 tons of sand tracked into business.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any pushing tonight? Got to run curbs later.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1741653 said:


> I am quite sure this is not an isolated incident. Contractor comes to manager " I have a solution to the salt shortage, SAND!!!"
> 
> 2 weeks later
> 
> Manager presents contractor with cleaning bill to remove 2 tons of sand tracked into business.


Have them call ServiceMaster!..... lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1741641 said:


> I saw some dudes pumping out sand on some lots, ummmm yeah. Gonna be quite the clean up in the spring. I wonder who is gonna Vacuum out the storm sewer basins??
> 
> I mean the lot looked like North Beach !!!


Give me a call. I can handle that!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking forward to the 2inches per hour Saturday AM!


----------



## snowish10

Gahh, Going to love taking up more parking spots. But Let this amazing white gold fall.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1741707 said:


> Looking forward to the 2inches per hour Saturday AM!


Oh joy cant wait....ahaha bring it on b!t€hes....ahahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

Has any1 read Mike Tyson's book…??


----------



## mustangmike45

I know I am not local (cedar rapids,ia) but since the Iowa thread is so lame I tend to read your posts and do appreciate the maps that pat throws up. If you guys are in a salt shortage shoot me a text and I can hook you up with my supplier. No shortage here right now. He has bagged by pallet or truckload. And bulk for under 100.00 a ton fob out of Indiana. I will give you his contact info if you guys text and want it. I am not making $$ of this just looking to help you guys out a little for letting me surf your thread. Thanks. 

319-2 four one - 81 zero 8.


----------



## MR. Elite

mustangmike45;1741755 said:


> I know I am not local (cedar rapids,ia) but since the Iowa thread is so lame I tend to read your posts and do appreciate the maps that pat throws up. If you guys are in a salt shortage shoot me a text and I can hook you up with my supplier. No shortage here right now. He has bagged by pallet or truckload. And bulk for under 100.00 a ton fob out of Indiana. I will give you his contact info if you guys text and want it. I am not making $$ of this just looking to help you guys out a little for letting me surf your thread. Thanks.
> 
> 319-2 four one - 81 zero 8.


HAHA DAUM!! Where were U last week..?? 
I think may will appreciate that heads up tho!! 
Good looking out brother!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone sleeping?

Dennis and I may go for wings for breakfast this AM.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mustangmike45;1741755 said:


> I know I am not local (cedar rapids,ia) but since the Iowa thread is so lame I tend to read your posts and do appreciate the maps that pat throws up. If you guys are in a salt shortage shoot me a text and I can hook you up with my supplier. No shortage here right now. He has bagged by pallet or truckload. And bulk for under 100.00 a ton fob out of Indiana. I will give you his contact info if you guys text and want it. I am not making $$ of this just looking to help you guys out a little for letting me surf your thread. Thanks.
> 
> 319-2 four one - 81 zero 8.


First off Welcome to our thread and next thank you for your help and support
It is much appriciated...


----------



## dieselss

Fox just said 4-8


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1741953 said:


> Fox just said 4-8


Fox, Foxxy lady?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1741919 said:


> First off Welcome to our thread and next thank you for your help and support
> It is much appriciated...


Denny, u done yet.....bring the hot sauce!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mustangmike45;1741755 said:


> I know I am not local (cedar rapids,ia) but since the Iowa thread is so lame I tend to read your posts and do appreciate the maps that pat throws up. If you guys are in a salt shortage shoot me a text and I can hook you up with my supplier. No shortage here right now. He has bagged by pallet or truckload. And bulk for under 100.00 a ton fob out of Indiana. I will give you his contact info if you guys text and want it. I am not making $$ of this just looking to help you guys out a little for letting me surf your thread. Thanks.
> 
> 319-2 four one - 81 zero 8.


Good old CR, spent the summer of 08 gutting the city!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

eye candy.......


----------



## Snow2Go




----------



## NorthernSvc's

Looking for another truck for tomorrow - 24 houses - glenview, straight driveways NO SHOVELING!!!

buddy of mine is outta town and is looking for help covering his route... easy money if anyone needs some work...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1741994 said:


> Looking for another truck for tomorrow - 24 houses - glenview, straight driveways NO SHOVELING!!!
> 
> buddy of mine is outta town and is looking for help covering his route... easy money if anyone needs some work...


tell him to be back by tuesday!!!


----------



## dieselss

What happens Tuesday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1742013 said:


> What happens Tuesday?


it will be followed by wednesday


----------



## Midwest Pond

I hate Tuesday snows........ its garbage day...... and apparently pushing them out of the way with the plow is frowned upon

Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1742013 said:


> What happens Tuesday?


Snowmageden. We're all going to be lucky to make it out alive.


----------



## buildinon

It would be kind of nice for you southsiders to take the blunt of the storm this time  give us up north time to relax at Twin Peaks a little bit and enjoy the views


----------



## buildinon

For everyone that is really hurting for salt I just found these on C/L

50lb bags $6.50 / $300 per skid in Carol Stream it says
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/4308942453.html

ROCK SALT - $175 (CHICAGO)
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/grq/4310172026.html

Rock Salt and Ice Melt Pallets (Elkhart)
http://southbend.craigslist.org/grq/4274961477.html


----------



## buildinon

Here is one more...says he has 1000 tons of MORTON Road Salt  it is an 815 number.

Road Salt - $170
http://racine.craigslist.org/grd/4309299425.html


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1742050 said:


> it will be followed by wednesday


And that means all you can eat at hooters


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Largest event of the season and no one around?


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1742164 said:


> Largest event of the season and no one around?


They are all fighting over salt. and heres us


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ultimate plow;1742166 said:


> They are all fighting over salt. and heres us


Ha. It's the simple things in life that catch people up.


----------



## clncut

3-6" with a quarter inch of ice to top it off.......sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Welp thanx for those wings pat.have to do it next time with the rest of the guys Awake..

WGN ..APP ON PHONE JUST ISSUED A 
WINTER STORM WARNING...
....OMG ITS SNOWMAGEDDEN.....AAAAHH


----------



## MR. Elite

Bring it on winter storm Maximus… Less hype, More show what u got!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1742333 said:


> Bring it on winter storm Maximus… Less hype, More show what u got!!


Cant play in the snow with the (1olddog2) Stay on the porch !


----------



## WilliamOak

buildinon;1742132 said:


> It would be kind of nice for you southsiders to take the blunt of the storm this time  give us up north time to relax at Twin Peaks a little bit and enjoy the views


Been there- nice scenery, beer sure as **** was cold


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1742337 said:


> Cant play in the snow with the (1olddog2) Stay on the porch !


Oh I don't need 2 play in the snow Dennis…. Im far from hanging on porch n Im bringing that heat! Everywhere I go, snow jus parts like the red sea…. 
LMAO!! 
I can tell Ur getting board jus sitting around waiting for this cute lil flurry coming our way! HAHA


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Stacy mom has it going on!


----------



## MR. Elite

^^^ ??? 
Was a catchy record back in the day tho….


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1729170 said:


> Needless to say, anything is possible.
> 
> Look at the 540 blue line. Anything north of that IS snow. That line could north of ya and still get snow. That's a two week projection.
> 
> the 1/30 and 1/31 have me somewhat worried. High temps could be mid 30's during the day. Could go snow, rain, snow, rain,snow


That guote is from the 19th......wow, was close to being right it . The south side should be under "ice warning" for tomorrow. Its lifting to far north for my liking.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1742370 said:


> Stacy mom has it going on!


Oh god not that song! I had a friend that used to keep it on repeat!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1742410 said:


> That guote is from the 19th......wow, was close to being right it . The south side should be under "ice warning" for tomorrow. Its lifting to far north for my liking.


Alright then… What time is it join 2 START falling chief..!! LOL 
I wanna kno ur time frame on that 1!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1742430 said:


> Alright then… What time is it join 2 START falling chief..!! LOL
> I wanna kno ur time frame on that 1!?


That's easy, snow been falling here for last hour!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Weeeelllll relax dont do it when ya wanna do it.Relax dont do it when ya want.?????


----------



## dieselss

Call me maybe 
Been snowing here for about hour


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1742461 said:


> Call me maybe
> Been snowing here for about hour


Ur boy keeps getting locked up, what's up with that? Thought pot relaxed ya?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1742443 said:


> That's easy, snow been falling here for last hour!


Ok OK U are the man!!! …. That was 2 easy!!
LOL Ok then….. Mayb i should say more west…?? haha 
When do I get 2 see some snow Dog, when??? 
Im loosing faith in Maximus!!! hehe


----------



## buildinon

Ice Ice Baby too coldddddddddd...
At least that is the word around town for tomorrow :laughing:

and they just said it may drop only 4-8" now


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1742460 said:


> Weeeelllll relax dont do it when ya wanna do it.Relax dont do it when ya want.?????


…….????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1742471 said:


> Ok OK U are the man!!! …. That was 2 easy!!
> LOL Ok then….. Mayb i should say more west…?? haha
> When do I get 2 see some snow Dog, when???
> Im loosing faith in Maximus!!! hehe


You can see a SnowDog when you Buye one and Put it on your Truck:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1742476 said:


> …….????


Hey like don't you have some Windows to clean or Tint or something :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1742499 said:


> Hey like don't you have some Windows to clean or Tint or something :laughing:


HAHA I already did 4 tint jobs 2 day.. And a repo! :angry:

I actually do have 1 more…but thats not getting delivered till sunday, so Im jus waiting, nd waiting 4 some minor flurries… Im feeling its not com in till after 2-3am?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I should have snapped a pic today but I was busy texting Ryan.

I came upon a traffic slow down/stop in crestwood. The hold up everyone getting there car washed at delta sonic today! They wore backed in to the street! I was like WTF, really? don't you stuipd mothers know how crappy tomorrow and the week will be?
These will be the same yahoos out driving tomorrow

I'm still standing on 8 inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1742511 said:


> HAHA I already did 4 tint jobs 2 day.. And a repo! :angry:
> 
> I actually do have 1 more…but thats not getting delivered till sunday, so Im jus waiting, nd waiting 4 some minor flurries… Im feeling its not com in till after 2-3am?


just did a mapquest, unfortunately you fall outside my forecast area!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1742513 said:


> I should have snapped a pic today but I was busy texting Ryan.
> 
> I came upon a traffic slow down/stop in crestwood. The hold up everyone getting there car washed at delta sonic today! They wore backed in to the street! I was like WTF, really? don't you stuipd mothers know how crappy tomorrow and the week will be?
> These will be the same yahoos out driving tomorrow
> 
> I'm still standing on 8 inches.


OOOOO OUCH isn't that Painfull ......:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can spin on it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1742518 said:


> I can spin on it


:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1742518 said:


> I can spin on it


:crying:


----------



## dieselss

Wait I washed my trk today. Was that bad ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

20 minutes of sleep since midnight

Got 3hrs last night...ready to rock!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1742562 said:


> Wait I washed my trk today. Was that bad ?


No snow foe NWI to night so its OK

Or boy is being held in NYC now....they impounded his plane!


----------



## dieselss

Cool. I thought the trk being covered in ice would be a good thing. No snow sticking to it and it'll go faster


----------



## dieselss

The fact that you know all with what's going on with him is scary


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1742588 said:


> The fact that you know all with what's going on with him is scary


It Must Be True cause he seen it on the INTERNET...


----------



## dieselss

Bahabaha.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's my only Facebook friend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowing good here in TP.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1742511 said:


> HAHA I already did 4 tint jobs 2 day.. And a repo! :angry:
> 
> I actually do have 1 more…but thats not getting delivered till sunday, so Im jus waiting, nd waiting 4 some minor flurries… Im feeling its not com in till after 2-3am?


You actually went and took some ones car and took the tint back..wow...lmao


----------



## Bird21

I bought home depot out of rock salt
They had a limit one pallet per customer. 
I passed my credit card around to people in line. hahahaha

I went to russo for pallets that they said were gonna be no problem for today per yesterday when i was there, when i got there i was told they couldn't sell to me because I was not a previous salt customer. I was not pleased to say the least. I get that they are taking care of their salt customers, but they should not have said no problem yesterday. I wonder if my money will be good at other times of the year??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1742754 said:


> I bought home depot out of rock salt
> They had a limit one pallet per customer.
> I passed my credit card around to people in line. hahahaha
> 
> I went to russo for pallets that they said were gonna be no problem for today per yesterday when i was there, when i got there i was told they couldn't sell to me because I was not a previous salt customer. I was not pleased to say the least. I get that they are taking care of their salt customers, but they should not have said no problem yesterday. I wonder if my money will be good at other times of the year??


I could tried to hook u up at HD. The regional manager for Chicago loves my money


----------



## Bird21

All good I just needed a few pallets to take care of some medical offices that are open tomorrow. I should be good with salt for this event and hopefully something breaks and salt becomes available before the next deep freeze. I have options just very costly ones. The overall attitude re: this salt shortage is just pitiful. Guys who have it are being dictators about it and cranking up the price. I have been in this game for a long time and plan on playing for a while longer. I know for sure next summer, I am putting up a salt pile somewhere somehow and it will be big!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1742677 said:


> You actually went and took some ones car and took the tint back..wow...lmao


……Yea, well U kno.. If U don't pay ur bills U kno wat happens!!! HAHA

LOL Actually that was jus a reg repo, the 1 I jus went n got was WAYYYY smother than the 1 from earlier, Way smoother!! 
But I have repoed jus the tint in the past! 
Gotta love people who r willing 2 loose everything over a few hundred dollar payment!!! HAHAHAHA I love it!!

(Dont b mad at me… I didn't miss YOUR payment)
Helpin America get back on there feet!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lets try this guess who


----------



## MR. Elite

HAHA Thats U… Or the guy that jacked ur machine, n sent U a pic!!!! 
Oh ISH I totally sent that pic 2 the wrong person!!! 
Sorry Dennis, I will bring it back after the event brother!!!


----------



## Abe568

Looks and sounds like this storm is dieing out they are really cutting back the snowfall amounts


----------



## road2damascus

Snow totals have lowered for me to inch tonight and 4-6 tomorrow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning boys time to go push the gold into piles..then collect em up...Kinda like Mario Brothers...Ha...Be safe guys and have a good one


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

wow!!!!!!!!!!

rock salt for sale
http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/4313929416.html


----------



## condo plow

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1743022 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> rock salt for sale
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/4313929416.html


$250.00 per scoop??? Also selling by the ton??? 2 scoops in about a ton =$500.00 per ton??? 

I have about 20 tons of that same salt hmmmmm getting some ideas $$$$$$$$
20 x $500.00 = $10,000.00 for a load


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well I guess I should NOT have been on the phone with Pat. Hope you and truck are ok.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I actually heard it. Yukes.


----------



## dieselss

Oh no. Another sign?


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1743021 said:


> Morning boys time to go push the gold into piles..then collect em up...Kinda like Mario Brothers...Ha...Be safe guys and have a good one


Are you pushing salt or snow?


----------



## MR. Elite

Well….1st casualty of the day…. OK 2nd… (sorry Pat)
I blew a break hose!!! HAHAHAHA Nothing the good ol vise grip can't handle, jus picked up the new hose gonna swap it out, bleed system, N go break some more!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

dieselss;1743210 said:


> Oh no. Another sign?


LOL 
Naw… Wasn't His fault this time! 
Jus another douchy driver..

We will wait 4 him on the details...


----------



## dieselss

I to had a casualty. Broken wing on the pass side. 3 hours of welding


----------



## Bird21

One skid door shattered out of the blue, operator talking to salt driver and Poof glass all over.
1 Boss V sheared the hinge off the big red part. Ha
1 Sectional poly block broke
Just enough salt for 4 more events.

But the good news is I stumbled across a handle of Captain Morgan in the back of the pantry, all is good now.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

well that was fun! cant wait for tuesday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just has 30 min napp. This could hell month. Tuesday. Feiday/ sAT, money.....big numbers doable.


Oh ysa rear ended to again this time on drivsda side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1743894 said:


> Just has 30 min napp. This could hell month. Tuesday. Feiday/ sAT, money.....big numbers doable.
> 
> Oh ysa rear ended to again this time on drivsda side.


Wow...... money was to say Monday. ..


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo;1743894 said:


> Just has 30 min napp. This could hell month. Tuesday. Feiday/ sAT, money.....big numbers doable.
> 
> Oh ysa rear ended to again this time on drivsda side.


hitting the bottle a little early huh?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1743894 said:


> Just has 30 min napp. This could hell month. Tuesday. Feiday/ sAT, money.....big numbers doable.
> 
> Oh ysa rear ended to again this time on drivsda side.


Yep so i hear 3-5 for tues and possible 12-24+...fri into sat or was ut sat into sun??? Either way alot.

Your truck would look good in two tone paint..part black and part Silver..with parts from you know who.....


----------



## dieselss

So is it good morning or good night? I always forget the proper lingo


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1743994 said:


> So is it good morning or good night? I always forget the proper lingo


I'm eating cereal but plan to go to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

How did we forget? Happy Black History Month all!


----------



## 4wydnr

Mark13;1743995 said:


> I'm eating cereal but plan to go to bed in a few minutes.


Mark, you're doing it wrong. When I lived with Kevin and Shane we would have a beer then go to bed at that hour after plowing. Since you don't drink you should opt for the bacon wrapped steak. Could be classified as breakfast or dinner


----------



## mikeplowman

Anyone have an bagged rock for sale for cheap?
Had to buy some HD salt and its really fine. Its like spreading sand almost

Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1743919 said:


> hitting the bottle a little early huh?


Oh I hit or been hit by everything last night. Got 5/6 hrs day still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1743993 said:


> Yep so i hear 3-5 for tues and possible 12-24+...fri into sat or was ut sat into sun??? Either way alot.
> 
> Your truck would look good in two tone paint..part black and part Silver..with parts from you know who.....


Right now we are the bullseye for Tuesday

Friday, well we'll look at that later.

final score tonight, I am going with the underdogs Cubs 32 bears 24


----------



## Midwest Pond

i enjoy getting grazed with 3-4".... let's not get crazy here

I got ponds to build in 6-8 weeks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1744223 said:


> i enjoy getting grazed with 3-4".... let's not get crazy here
> 
> I got ponds to build in 6-8 weeks


Well then Allen quit doing the Xtra snow dance..lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can't post maps from phone. Wed showing 1/2 of moisture for sat and over one inch over weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1744230 said:


> Well then Allen quit doing the Xtra snow dance..lol


Should u be sleeping?


----------



## dieselss

What's the bullseye for Tuesday?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I guess that furry friend is right six more weeks of winter boo ya


----------



## resilient63

Found this on Fox. Totals by next Sunday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just getting home and will explain that pic above later.

Looking like a doable event, watching Tuesday/Wed first. Looks like south got the 6 to 10 as forecasted. 

Time to prepare/replace/buy/repair, today and tomorrow both nice days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1744242 said:


> What's the bullseye for Tuesday?


Dry slot over NWI.


----------



## dieselss

Meaning. Us Yankees are gunna get 10


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going with a repeat of this past event. Going with 8, maybe more. Once again the south is at A chance to receive this amount.

Would should have a WSM followed a WSW in the next day.

The double barrel weekend event is slowly chugging along.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1744566 said:


> Going with a repeat of this past event. Going with 8, maybe more. Once again the south is at A chance to receive this amount.
> 
> Would should have a WSM followed a WSW in the next day.
> 
> The double barrel weekend event is slowly chugging along.


Well got my PJ's lunch dinner breafast ration ready bed roll and change of cloths set..Oh boy


----------



## dieselss

Those your sponge bob pjs? Or hello kitty?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis is the only guy I know that needs a crew cab loader.

GO BEARS!


----------



## dieselss

Lariat myself. Nothing like heated leather on the dairy air toasty


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1744634 said:


> Those your sponge bob pjs? Or hello kitty?


Ninja Turtles...Donatello jammies.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1744687 said:


> Dennis is the only guy I know that needs a crew cab loader.
> 
> GO BEARS!


Hows else i am supposed to move the side walk crew around..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U have a big 3yd bucket.

Well the game is over, going to bed. 4am will be here soon enough.

Overall it was a good event. Somewhere around 30 hrs. Mohammad does have insurance, the truck is managing well considering all the bad luck I've had. Both rigid lights have taken good hits and still work. The back do-hiccys are acting up abit and the trailer plug is smached to hell. The plow is unbelievable, very happy with the MVP3. 

Well see how the weekend looks, may have to throw 3rd tank in.


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1744862 said:


> U have a big 3yd bucket.
> 
> Well the game is over, going to bed. 4am will be here soon enough.
> 
> Overall it was a good event. Somewhere around 30 hrs. Mohammad does have insurance, the truck is managing well considering all the bad luck I've had. Both rigid lights have taken good hits and still work. The back do-hiccys are acting up abit and the trailer plug is smached to hell. The plow is unbelievable, very happy with the MVP3.
> 
> Well see how the weekend looks, may have to throw 3rd tank in.


I was curious what you thought of the MVP3. I'm thinking of upgrading to that particular plow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1744862 said:


> U have a big 3yd bucket.
> 
> Well the game is over, going to bed. 4am will be here soon enough.
> 
> Overall it was a good event. Somewhere around 30 hrs. Mohammad does have insurance, the truck is managing well considering all the bad luck I've had. Both rigid lights have taken good hits and still work. The back do-hiccys are acting up abit and the trailer plug is smached to hell. The plow is unbelievable, very happy with the MVP3.
> 
> Well see how the weekend looks, may have to throw 3rd tank in.


Well maybe you can try driving backwards this way when they see ya facing them with that big monsterous plow it will scare them..??? Dont know its just and Idea...????..lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bartlett_2;1744970 said:


> I was curious what you thought of the MVP3. I'm thinking of upgrading to that particular plow.


That plow is killer.I know i work with him.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Slight south shift


----------



## SullivanSeptic

For tomorrow? What's it look like for us with this shift then


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1744970 said:


> I was curious what you thought of the MVP3. I'm thinking of upgrading to that particular plow.


its for sale






make a offering


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1745190 said:


> For tomorrow? What's it look like for us with this shift then


its more of the blocking high..... thinking 6 for us southside.


----------



## brianbrich1

Channel 5 has taken anything for the weekend out?


----------



## Midwest Pond

brianbrich1;1745210 said:


> Channel 5 has taken anything for the weekend out?


its south right now...... but not by much


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The weekend event keeps changing by the hour.....not worring about that one til Thursday. southside still favored. 

There is two systems, models having hard time cuase of possible merge.


----------



## brianbrich1

Ok I was worried we were going to get cheated out of another snow. It sure would be nice if we could get a good snow storm around here. Hahaha.


----------



## Abe568

From what the models are showing sounds like us north siders and up at the wis border are gonna get jipped on these two storms...I really was looking forward to a 6+ Storm


----------



## JustJeff

Abe568;1745239 said:


> From what the models are showing sounds like us north siders and up at the wis border are gonna get jipped on these two storms...I really was looking forward to a 6+ Storm


That's not what I saw this morning. Channel 7 was saying just under 5" in the city, and 6" North by me for tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger429

Harleyjeff;1745255 said:


> That's not what I saw this morning. Channel 7 was saying just under 5" in the city, and 6" North by me for tomorrow.


Just depends what channel you watch. Probably safe to call it 3-6 for the North.


----------



## JustJeff

I'm all good with 3"-6".


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

not sure where the news is getting that much snow from. this is the latest nws map, and it matches the models pretty well.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know, I personally like channel 7. Granted, they overestimated the last snowfall, but then everybody else did as well. I find them much more accurate than Skilling's old ass! :-


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ranger.....where in SG do you live?


----------



## buildinon

? for everyone on here, need some feedback:

So for you guys that don't have blue tooth ready radios in your trucks (the ones where you can run your phone wirelessly through it for operating it while driving) what type of blue tooth device are you using? I have a blue tooth ready radio in my truck and it uses the speakers in my truck when I talk. But my wife is looking for something for her hers and doesn't want a ear piece. We have been looking at a few different ones online, just looking for some feedback on what others are using. Thanks...Derek


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1745373 said:


> Ranger.....where in SG do you live?


Ranger, Expect extra snow in the end of your driveway next storm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1745512 said:


> Ranger, Expect extra snow in the end of your driveway next storm.


Mark, the JB Weld worked perfect on the Boss A-Frame. Good idea. Pat and I got it together!!!!!


----------



## Ranger429

SnowMatt13;1745373 said:


> Ranger.....where in SG do you live?


Would you like my street address or what? I live close to the corner of Winn and 12.



Mark13;1745512 said:


> Ranger, Expect extra snow in the end of your driveway next storm.


That is Ok, I got a 9' blade that will clean it up. :laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;1745575 said:


> Mark, the JB Weld worked perfect on the Boss A-Frame. Good idea. Pat and I got it together!!!!!


Now you tell us jb will work I spent 4 hours welding my crap back together


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1745602 said:


> Now you tell us jb will work I spent 4 hours welding my crap back together


Diddo. Man I coulda used that info.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1745466 said:


> ? for everyone on here, need some feedback:
> 
> So for you guys that don't have blue tooth ready radios in your trucks (the ones where you can run your phone wirelessly through it for operating it while driving) what type of blue tooth device are you using? I have a blue tooth ready radio in my truck and it uses the speakers in my truck when I talk. But my wife is looking for something for her hers and doesn't want a ear piece. We have been looking at a few different ones online, just looking for some feedback on what others are using. Thanks...Derek


I have the ford sync.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1745575 said:


> Mark, the JB Weld worked perfect on the Boss A-Frame. Good idea. Pat and I got it together!!!!!


Another reason I wouldn't/couldnt run a boss. I would have to replace it after every event.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ I'll never own another one.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1745653 said:


> ^^^^^ I'll never own another one.


Silly wabbit Boss is for kids....


----------



## buildinon

Ron what the heck did you do to your A-Frame? I had to replace mine this year on my BOSS straight blade as well but it is an 05' and the main pin (where the main bolt drops into to hold the blade in) hole had wore out and streched to a point where it had cost me as much to get it welded as to replace the frame. It was an easy call at that point. It was $350 to get it taken apart and rewelded or $400 for a new a-frame installed. Easy call there for me. I have not had any real issues other than that and the main cylinder seals this year and as I said it is a 2005.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1745724 said:


> Ron what the heck did you do to your A-Frame? I had to replace mine this year on my BOSS straight blade as well but it is an 05' and the main pin (where the main bolt drops into to hold the blade in) hole had wore out and streched to a point where it had cost me as much to get it welded as to replace the frame. It was an easy call at that point. It was $350 to get it taken apart and rewelded or $400 for a new a-frame installed. Easy call there for me. I have not had any real issues other than that and the main cylinder seals this year and as I said it is a 2005.


Replaced a design flaw with the same flawed design. The push beam.


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1745575 said:


> Mark, the JB Weld worked perfect on the Boss A-Frame. Good idea. Pat and I got it together!!!!!


Glad I could help!



Pushin 2 Please;1745653 said:


> ^^^^^ I'll never own another one.


 I don't mind them, I think my new Boss v is built much heavier then my friends MVP.

Sharp 379 Ranger!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MVP 3 9½ 1022 lb 


9'2" DXT Steel / Poly / Stainless Steel
925 lb (420 kg) Steel
935 lb (424 kg) Poly
977 lb (433 kg) Stainless



MVP 9½′ 988 lb 

Power V 9'2" 838 lb


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who wants to work on my plow. Two sticking valves and one nighthawk light is dim. I'm irritated and don't care anymore.


----------



## dheavychevy38

After this season i would never run a boss again. The v blade on my salt truck i run busted the center pin and destroyed the bracket it connects too. Then the mechanics didnt put a new pin in so it did it again. Plus its a full trip blade that thing is always loseing trip springs cause the eye bolts break then the spring falls off. Give me my old westerns any day


----------



## dheavychevy38

Doesn't help the company won't put any money into there trucks or equipment this year. Most likely looking for new employment next season. 17 years plow experiance 2 years in a class 8 salt truck. Plus im a heavy equipment mechanic in the summer months so i can run anything and fix just about anything.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Plus the wife just told me im gonna be a dad so im all about maken money lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dheavychevy38;1745973 said:


> Plus the wife just told me im gonna be a dad so im all about maken money lol.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dheavychevy38;1745973 said:


> Plus the wife just told me im gonna be a dad so im all about maken money lol.


Woot woot. Congrats. Welcome to the club. I hope you have twins!!!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Thanks guys !!!!! Actually if you go by the old blood line an what not im supposed to have twins lol. Plus my wife kinda wants twins..


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Finally found a decent priced salt supplier, out in Iowa, picking up 8 tons wednesday. But he said hes already pretty low already. This shortage isn't looking like it's going away anytime soon. Our two main local suppliers have jacked up prices considerably, with rations, and limited availability

Regular Bulk was $85/ton, now its $250/ton (only one ton per truck per day)
Treated was $95/ton, now its over $400/ton


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dheavychevy38;1746034 said:


> Thanks guys !!!!! Actually if you go by the old blood line an what not im supposed to have twins lol. Plus my wife kinda wants twins..


Well, tell her to call my wife about that. She may change her tune. And you wanna talk about expensive.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Oh im sure lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dheavychevy38;1745973 said:


> Plus the wife just told me im gonna be a dad so im all about maken money lol.


Awesome, congrats for you guys!


SullivanSeptic;1746026 said:


> Woot woot. Congrats. Welcome to the club. I hope you have twins!!!


Twins? You said that was easy. You wanted triplets or quads!!!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

dheavychevy38;1745956 said:


> After this season i would never run a boss again. The v blade on my salt truck i run busted the center pin and destroyed the bracket it connects too. Then the mechanics didnt put a new pin in so it did it again. Plus its a full trip blade that thing is always loseing trip springs cause the eye bolts break then the spring falls off. Give me my old westerns any day





dheavychevy38;1745963 said:


> Doesn't help the company won't put any money into there trucks or equipment this year. Most likely looking for new employment next season. 17 years plow experiance 2 years in a class 8 salt truck. Plus im a heavy equipment mechanic in the summer months so i can run anything and fix just about anything.


so your complaining about a plow that's not yours, and your basing your opinion on a plow you don't know the history of. Adding in also that the company that owns it wont put any money into it..
sounds like a perfect product review. lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

oh and almost forgot, congrats..on the kid part.


----------



## dheavychevy38

I have been around that plow for 7 years. On that same truck. I have only ran it for two years and nothing but problems. I have ran westerns on my two pickups for over 10 years and not half the problems. But at the same time half the weight of a loaded class 8 truck. And thank you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys time for the HD..oh boy.

Congrats on thew new daddy and as long as it has ten fingers and toes and normal thats all anyone can hope for.

The twins part well thats a crap shoot. If it happens awsome.Either way they are wonderful.I know been there and now i am a grandpa.
KOODOS TO YOU AND THE WIFE.GOID LUCK.. 

As far as Ron says no you want quads makes it sound like you are wanting a couple of Four Wheelers heck just throw em on a trailer ans go....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok just seen the wgn weather and there sayin about 5-6pm start till weds morning.then it shows only a 30'/, chance for sat and sun ...wtf?? Really


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Weekend storm looks to be going way south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1746267 said:


> Weekend storm looks to be going way south.


Wing night?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1746309 said:


> Wing night?


i might be allowed?

Sadly, I'll have to ask.

If I can, my treat! (For Pat)


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1746309 said:


> Wing night?


This!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1746330 said:


> i might be allowed?
> 
> Sadly, I'll have to ask.
> 
> If I can, my treat! (For Pat)


What about every one else???????

Let me know I am around this week.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1745963 said:


> Doesn't help the company won't put any money into there trucks or equipment this year. Most likely looking for new employment next season. 17 years plow experiance 2 years in a class 8 salt truck. Plus im a heavy equipment mechanic in the summer months so i can run anything and fix just about anything.


You maybe just the guy my boss is looking for to add to the operation.



dheavychevy38;1745973 said:


> Plus the wife just told me im gonna be a dad so im all about maken money lol.


Congrats Denny!

Maybe the MVP I'm comparing my Boss blades to is a different version then you other guys run. It's an older ultramount, probably the first year or two the newer style lights were used. 3/8 cutting edges, thin steel skins on the wings, overall it seems short too.


----------



## road2damascus

So what time are we pushing snow around?

Skillet said ends at 730am.


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1746627 said:


> So what time are we pushing snow around?
> 
> Skillet said ends at 730am.


We are starting around 2am.

Eric


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1746627 said:


> So what time are we pushing snow around?
> 
> Skillet said ends at 730am.


3:30-4:00. Try and get it all cleaned up before everything opens up.


----------



## MR. Elite

WTF!??? 
I must have some chevy Gnomes running around my place….. 
I woke up 2day 2….. #1, leaking lift pump fitting on the W/O.. #2, another break fluid leak… #3, My 350amp alt took a ish!!! Wat is join on 2day..?? 
That must mean its join 2 b a good event, since I actually have some work 2 do…!? 

ANY1 looking for a 06' F-350 6.0L with $12k in motor work, and plenty of other extras.. Including a 2yr young Wideout…??? LOL
Will trade 4 a Platinum 350, and I will add in bags of cash!!! Lol


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1746675 said:


> WTF!???
> I must have some chevy Gnomes running around my place…..
> I woke up 2day 2….. #1, leaking lift pump fitting on the W/O.. #2, another break fluid leak… #3, My 350amp alt took a ish!!! Wat is join on 2day..??
> That must mean its join 2 b a good event, since I actually have some work 2 do…!?


You keep texting me and you will indeed catch a Chevy virus.

Just changed from 2-4 to 3-5 for me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's here..


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1746684 said:


> You keep texting me and you will indeed catch a Chevy virus.
> 
> Just changed from 2-4 to 3-5 for me


SO MUCH 4 ME BEIN A NICE GUY!!!! hahahaha LMAO!!


----------



## MR. Elite

ALT swapped, brake fluid leak stopped, and now 2 focus on the plow leak……

I swear if this W/O craps out in me this event….. Im comin over Pat, and picking up tha plow!!!


----------



## Mark13

Pushin 2 Please;1746689 said:


> It's here..


Nothing anywhere I've been today. Woodstock to Lake Geneva, haven't seen a snowflake falling.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1746723 said:


> Nothing anywhere I've been today. Woodstock to Lake Geneva, haven't seen a snowflake falling.


Nothing here....


----------



## Mark13

I passed a lot of flakes while driving but no snowflakes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing good in Tinley.some bozo in a mustang just side swiped the guard rail on the curve fir driven like a jerk.Heard him rev it around the curve then crash as he hit the rail 
.Good for him


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down good in wilmette now. Untreated surfaces gettin covered


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1746723 said:


> Nothing anywhere I've been today. Woodstock to Lake Geneva, haven't seen a snowflake falling.


There's about a inch here. Lots of blowing. Lots.


----------



## Bird21

Very light snow here in Wauconda. 1am start for commercial 4 am start for all others. I am looking for a New Holland 223 2 speed if anyone knows of a decent one for sale let me know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been plowing since 230

My favorite place wanted their lots plowed,the ones we haven't done all year


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have enuff. It can stop now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1746911 said:


> We have enuff. It can stop now.


Oh now come come baby needs a new pair of shoes....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1746850 said:


> Very light snow here in Wauconda. 1am start for commercial 4 am start for all others. I am looking for a New Holland 223 2 speed if anyone knows of a decent one for sale let me know.


Martin Impliment in Mokena has a brand new one in their show room. Has wolf paw tires, strobes and push box in it. All ready for ya.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Small flakes in Winfield for several hours, maybe .220-.240" of snow on the ground. Pretty slick on the roads, no salt being used on anything but the mains around here. I'm hoping it gets much heavier soon. Any news on this weekend? I'm hearing nothing to "very interesting"...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

View attachment untitled.bmp


tummy full....nap time!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1746935 said:


> Small flakes in Winfield for several hours, maybe .220-.240" of snow on the ground. Pretty slick on the roads, no salt being used on anything but the mains around here. I'm hoping it gets much heavier soon. Any news on this weekend? I'm hearing nothing to "very interesting"...


I haven't care to look, wasn't looking to good yesterday

spent the afternoon busting up piles and moving them with loader and then plowing one of the outlots we pile snow in at panduit.

Ron, I shuold be in the loader tonight at Oak Forset or running fuel. I'm throwing the gloves in truck now. good night All!!


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1746921 said:


> Oh now come come baby needs a new pair of shoes....


HAHAHA 
Speaking of shoes….. I need about 16"s of snow 2 pay off the CC I ordered the wife 2 pairs of custom Balenciaga's and a couple pairs of Bally's shoes I got 1 for her, and 1 for myself!!! 
Lets jus say I could've bought another plow truck for the comp with the amount of $$$$ I spent on shoes last week!!!!!!!  payup
But its ok cause I love her….. right..??? :laughing:


----------



## Bird21

SullivanSeptic;1746934 said:


> Martin Impliment in Mokena has a brand new one in their show room. Has wolf paw tires, strobes and push box in it. All ready for ya.


I bought 2 brand new from them but have since starting buying their snow lease returns. Obviously those are not available yet. I have been talking to them but all they have is brand new, I like the cost savings with the lightly used machines. I have a sub that is getting flakey and need to replace him.

Apparently the long hours, the constant snow, and the several thousand dollar checks he is getting are getting to him. I am trying to phase out subs altogether from now on. The site has 4 years left on the contract so might as well do it now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1746962 said:


> I bought 2 brand new from them but have since starting buying their snow lease returns. Obviously those are not available yet. I have been talking to them but all they have is brand new, I like the cost savings with the lightly used machines. I have a sub that is getting flakey and need to replace him.
> 
> Apparently the long hours, the constant snow, and the several thousand dollar checks he is getting are getting to him. I am trying to phase out subs altogether from now on. The site has 4 years left on the contract so might as well do it now.


4 years left? I'll go grab it and meet u at the lot. You won't have to even look at it for 4 years. I'll handle it


----------



## 01PStroke

Can I tell you guys how much it sucks loosing power steering in a fully loaded 02 f250!!! Had a hell of a weekend. Smashed the bed, power steering, pro wing fell off lol.. Here's hoping tonight is better!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Anyone know of a spot near Midway, South Burbs for dumping hauled snow (legally)? 

We've pretty much filled up the 2 spots near my office...looking for other options, willing to pay per load of course.

Good luck tonight everyone, stay safe.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is out there guys


----------



## powerhouse135

R&R Yard Design;1747195 said:


> How much is out there guys


Not much here in nwi maybe a half inch... What happened to the class three kill storm we were getting? Whatever! I better get some checks in the mail box!


----------



## MR. Elite

Right around 2" on the ground out my way


----------



## brianbrich1

Big flakes coming down good now. A couple inches down maybe but drifting several inches


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1746957 said:


> HAHAHA
> Speaking of shoes….. I need about 16"s of snow 2 pay off the CC I ordered the wife 2 pairs of custom Balenciaga's and a couple pairs of Bally's shoes I got 1 for her, and 1 for myself!!!
> Lets jus say I could've bought another plow truck for the comp with the amount of $$$$ I spent on shoes last week!!!!!!!  payup
> But its ok cause I love her….. right..??? :laughing:


Oh so your a twinkles toes as well NICE...always thought somthing was little bit wierd about ya..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got to be 1-2 per hour now


----------



## dieselss

Who wants to take that trip to Florida like now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm done I want spring to come


----------



## mikeitu7

3-4 Inch in alsip


----------



## Midwest Pond

6-7 in Mundelein/Libertyville and a customer who opens their garage with a cup of coffee in a travel mug.... loved that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got be 6-7 in TP

No city/county/ state plow s out


----------



## Sawboy

Just got in. Highways are just terrible. Normally I think IDOT does well, even during rush hour. But they're the same now as they were at 3am and 5am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let it snow


----------



## Northsnow

Just received another 50 tons of salt today.


----------



## snowish10

NW Snow Removal;1747140 said:


> Anyone know of a spot near Midway, South Burbs for dumping hauled snow (legally)?
> 
> We've pretty much filled up the 2 spots near my office...looking for other options, willing to pay per load of course.
> 
> Good luck tonight everyone, stay safe.


How much snow do you need to dump ??


----------



## 01PStroke

Speaking of dumping snow, who here has that ability? Looking to quote out haul away for a few public storages that are filled to the brim.


----------



## dieselss

Well we do 01. But I think were a little far from you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hall or re stack


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stupid phone hallway or reposition


----------



## dieselss

Like twister?


----------



## Northsnow

01PStroke;1747510 said:


> Speaking of dumping snow, who here has that ability? Looking to quote out haul away for a few public storages that are filled to the brim.


We can handle any stack or haul away needs. Call 888-NORTH-14 or 312-882-6199. Ask for Sean.


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1747510 said:


> Speaking of dumping snow, who here has that ability? Looking to quote out haul away for a few public storages that are filled to the brim.


Where at ??


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1747525 said:


> stupid phone hallway or reposition


Haul. I'm going to text you shortly


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1747544 said:


> Where at ??


Tinley, Orland, Hazel Crest and Country Club Hills.


----------



## 01PStroke

Northsnow;1747528 said:


> We can handle any stack or haul away needs. Call 888-NORTH-14 or 312-882-6199. Ask for Sean.


Awesome thank you. We will be in contact!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2 more than 3 hours of sleep I am so excited


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1747603 said:


> 2 more than 3 hours of sleep I am so excited


Maybe if ya drove a bit faster you'd get 4 hr sleep.....bahaha


----------



## rjigto4oje

Up all night sleep all day From the 80's hair band slaughter that's my quote 1olddog


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1747603 said:


> 2 more than 3 hours of sleep I am so excited


Sweat dreams of back of beepers and snow flakes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1747625 said:


> Maybe if ya drove a bit faster you'd get 4 hr sleep.....bahaha


Perhaps if u don't think it was a NASCAR track and burning fuel like a jet, I would get some extra zzzzz


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1747645 said:


> Up all night sleep all day From the 80's hair band slaughter that's my quote 1olddog


Haha.....bring on the big snows!!! I knew I should held my number at 8 instead of 6


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had nearly 3 deadly things happen today. I almost killed/ran over a shovler. I flipped out and chewed his ass I knew one! I'm still fairly bother by it. I still can't believe the conditions it happened in.

2nd happened 20 mins later when running fuel to another job site, three deer ran out in front of me, how I didn't hit the 2nd is beyound me. I did drop the plow and the snow knocked out its rear legs!

3rd, Car slide thru stop on to main road, I was rolling 30/40 she stop right in my path, I dropped the plow and thank god she nailed the gas. Once again, how I didn't put the VEE thru the drivers door is beyond my understandind. I did coat the VUE with snow. I know she was freaked the hell out!!!

10 PM comes soon, later all!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I'm looking to dump about 10-20 22 Yard loads a night for the 3 nights...then more after this weekend.
If anyone knows a place near Midway/S Burbs or in City (preferable) let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## snowish10

NW Snow Removal;1747705 said:


> I'm looking to dump about 10-20 22 Yard loads a night for the 3 nights...then more after this weekend.
> If anyone knows a place near Midway/S Burbs or in City (preferable) let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Ill ask my boss when we go bac out tonight, we should still have room its close to midway.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

anyone have, or know where to rent, or want to sub out a skid steer snowblower? have some roads i need pushed back...


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1747771 said:


> anyone have, or know where to rent, or want to sub out a skid steer snowblower? have some roads i need pushed back...


I know sunbelt has them.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

really? my sales guys said they only have them for the little tiny skid steers....


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1747790 said:


> really? my sales guys said they only have them for the little tiny skid steers....


I would think theyd have them for regular skids, but i guess Im wrong. Maybe another renting place? where do you need to up by you ?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Winnetka. was contemplating buying one... but can't really justify $6,000.00 for something im only gonna use once every 3-4 years...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1747790 said:


> really? my sales guys said they only have them for the little tiny skid steers....


Talk to Pat about Blowers.He likes to watch them work...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1748120 said:


> Talk to Pat about Blowers.He likes to watch them work...


you are bad man Dennis a bad man


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Hambrick fyi final got to see these creatures if habit at the big P HQ. Not only are they strange but F#$$ IGNORANT.They all think there premaddonas.One s o b is lucky i did bury him with a box full form being a impatient @#$/.Not to mention most of them are stupid as well. Clean 3/4 od the lot and all because there use to parking in a spot theyll got park in the [email protected][email protected]/@#@@


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its still s fun day!.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

disgusting it's starting to cover


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dusting dustin is starting to cover

stupid phone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

back home again from scraping lot
AGAIN....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1748184 said:


> back home again from scraping lot
> AGAIN....


Another hour or so for me

Thanks for the Coffee Ron!


----------



## Bird21

Quick nap from last night , now off to the ILandscape show in Schaumburg. Then the fun starts Semis and loaders for the next few nights. Gotta make room for Sat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1748347 said:


> Quick nap from last night , now off to the ILandscape show in Schaumburg. Then the fun starts Semis and loaders for the next few nights. Gotta make room for Sat.


I've given up on sleeping!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I'm a missing something? Are we back to thinking Saturday is gonna be a biggie?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Nope. It will be 1-3 inches. After noon into evening.


----------



## Sawboy

Never mind


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1748352 said:


> I've given up on sleeping!


Geeze quit fighting it and go to sleep...gonna give ya a new nick name Mr NoDoz....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1748376 said:


> Geeze quit fighting it and go to sleep...gonna give ya a new nick name Mr NoDoz....


I wish it was that eazy!


----------



## plow3232

any has bulk salt. only looking for a ton per event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be looking at 12-14 on the highside. I given a 10 inch coushin.


----------



## plow3232

1olddogtwo;1748498 said:


> Could be looking at 12-14 on the highside. I given a 10 inch coushin.


saturday? ur kidding right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plow3232;1748499 said:


> saturday? ur kidding right


Yeah.......2/3 maybe 4. Its 3 days so....


----------



## ultimate plow

skilling has 3-5 from north to south


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have about 10 minutes of research today into this, that's about twice on what sleep I've got in the last three days. My numbers are somewhat of the hip, kinda loss interest in the weekend since it been everywhere but Florida.


----------



## mikeitu7

Now that there is activity on here and in October not much. Was wanting suggestions on which plow to purchase a wideout or mvp3. I know some have had both of these plows and need help picking one out. Any help would be great . Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1748569 said:


> Now that there is activity on here and in October not much. Was wanting suggestions on which plow to purchase a wideout or mvp3. I know some have had both of these plows and need help picking one out. Any help would be great . Thanks


MVP3.......

I'll never buy a WO again unless they go trip edge


----------



## dieselss

Wo or fishers xls


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The old lady will be pissed I'm spenting money at FF. Need to be careful.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1748585 said:


> MVP3.......
> 
> I'll never buy a WO again unless they go trip edge


I Unterstand that statement completely now….. ( got to play with MVP3 a lil this past event)… BUT… How in the world do U think that MVP will hold up Pat?? 
That thing is so thin, its crazy!!? I thought after the first 5 mins I broke it with the chatter that was com in from it!? 
Now we all kno Western is rigid. But, with the way we plow, how do U not think that plow in jus goin 2 disintegrate in front of U Pat!???

As we all kno, Pat has not only seriously punished 2 W/O's and I have already tortured mine badly! LOL 
Im digging the new V, but a lil unsure about the rigidity on it…..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chatter? The WO chatter.

I do some crazy stacking and pile pushing and have no problem at all!


----------



## MR. Elite

HAHA No… I was talking about the V chatter.. But yes the W/O does chatter at times.. lol 
Im talkin when I was jus doin my push with the V, it had the mild chatter of thin metal tapping the ground? 

So U personally think that the V will hold up better than the W/O's 4 U and me after wat we been thru?

I still really want a V as a backup, but Im really starting to believe wat my Mother told me growing up…


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm out and about......later break down!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1748180 said:


> dusting dustin is starting to cover
> 
> stupid phone


It was coming down good for a little bit. 


1olddogtwo;1748194 said:


> Another hour or so for me
> 
> Thanks for the Coffee Ron!


Coffee and roll! Anytime!


mikeitu7;1748569 said:


> Now that there is activity on here and in October not much. Was wanting suggestions on which plow to purchase a wideout or mvp3. I know some have had both of these plows and need help picking one out. Any help would be great . Thanks


MVP3.


----------



## mikeitu7

That's what I was leaning to, saw that you had a wo and came back to a vee. Got pricing at regional I think I might order one now cause they have none in stock see if I can use it before the snow is over. With my luck I'll buy it and it won't snow lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1748663 said:


> That's what I was leaning to, saw that you had a wo and came back to a vee. Got pricing at regional I think I might order one now cause they have none in stock see if I can use it before the snow is over. With my luck I'll buy it and it won't snow lol.


Don't say that Mike.....

SNOW SNOW SNOW!!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

mikeitu7;1748663 said:


> That's what I was leaning to, saw that you had a wo and came back to a vee. Got pricing at regional I think I might order one now cause they have none in stock see if I can use it before the snow is over. With my luck I'll buy it and it won't snow lol.


So do use a favor and wait just like me.


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah, they just told me to buy it before the 15 th of October or November cause the prices will be for next seasons and will probably be more. I don't need it I just have a spare truck sitting in my driveway and hate to see it sitting not making $$$$$$$


----------



## KJ Cramer

Pat, why do you say mvp3? I know you have owned both, is it just cuz the mvp3 stacks higher or are there other reasons?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KJ Cramer;1748797 said:


> Pat, why do you say mvp3? I know you have owned both, is it just cuz the mvp3 stacks higher or are there other reasons?


I think, it's because of the trip edge. If he could have the WO with a trip edge he'd have it. He don't like the Fischer truck side. I'm sure he will comment about it.


----------



## Bird21

Avant has a Badass sidewalk machine at the ILandscape show. Check it out!!


----------



## mikeplowman

i checked out your AVANT machine….


----------



## Bird21

Good thing I was tired and had billing to do otherwise I may have spent a lot of money today. We are booked for the next week for removals Cold temps and shrinking lots = A Happy crew and happy Boss!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1748854 said:


> I think, it's because of the trip edge. If he could have the WO with a trip edge he'd have it. He don't like the Fischer truck side. I'm sure he will comment about it.


That sumes it up. I longer plow huge lots, that's what equipment is for. I need a plow that can scoop and do clean ups. I really liked the WO, just the trip was bad for me, that was the biggest thing. You'll seen the damage on both WO's I had. One was brand new and it was bending after 20 hrs. I other issue was the cracking of the slide boxes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1749187 said:


> That sumes it up. I longer plow huge lots, that's what equipment is for. I need a plow that can scoop and do clean ups. I really liked the WO, just the trip was bad for me, that was the biggest thing. You'll seen the damage on both WO's I had. One was brand new and it was bending after 20 hrs. I other issue was the cracking of the slide boxes.


Not to mention Crack of the Driver as well..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm cracked alright. I'll post that video in a few.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1749201 said:


> I'm cracked alright. I'll post that video in a
> 
> Oh the video of you showing how well your new WESTERN MVP3 THROWS SNOW ON A CAT SKID.....RIGHT.....LMAO..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1748128 said:


> Hey Hambrick fyi final got to see these creatures if habit at the big P HQ. Not only are they strange but F#$$ IGNORANT.They all think there premaddonas.One s o b is lucky i did bury him with a box full form being a impatient @#$/.Not to mention most of them are stupid as well. Clean 3/4 od the lot and all because there use to parking in a spot theyll got park in the [email protected][email protected]/@#@@


Ha, every bit of that is true. I can give you a couple cars to relocate to the top of the snow pile.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1749261 said:


> Ha, every bit of that is true. I can give you a couple cars to relocate to the top of the snow pile.


By the way joe in security says hello and hopes all is good and says he wishes it was him gone as well..hahaha

Oh ya never mind top of pile. Grab 3 at a time and push em into bottom of pile then bury them under 15ft of snow x3 sounds like fun


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1749269 said:


> By the way joe in security says hello and hopes all is good and says he wishes it was him gone as well..hahaha
> 
> Oh ya never mind top of pile. Grab 3 at a time and push em into bottom of pile then bury them under 15ft of snow x3 sounds like fun


Which Joe? Black hair Joe or Grey hair Joe?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1749279 said:


> Which Joe? Black hair Joe or Grey hair Joe?


Which ever one you trained tigether with.think he drives a whute suv??

Oh ya Melisa Wooo what a biggin


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one on here do brick work? I need to re-do one of the walls on my barn. Obviously when it warms up. 

Mike


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so who needs help in the lockport joliet area....
i had to leave the guy i was working for as he was sending me to far from the house and i was putting on too many miles jumping from spot to spot....
starting in geneva was way too much...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

just throw-en this out there. if anyone needs help doing removal, let me know, im available when its not snowing. I operate skid loaders, tractors and wheel loaders. im just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Bird21

Update the weather Olddog

Need more snow porn!!!


----------



## dieselss

Really. Want pics? Carnage? Damage ?


----------



## Bird21

Need more Snow
Outlook Maps


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2 tomorrow. Spots of 3 possible.

Little clipper Sunday might get south siders?

Maybe a little late next week? 

Warm up coming in 10-15 days.


----------



## turb0diesel

Hambrick & Co.;1749284 said:


> Any one on here do brick work? I need to re-do one of the walls on my barn. Obviously when it warms up.
> 
> Mike


I do! 
Www.foxvalleyhardscapes.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1749970 said:


> Need more Snow
> Outlook Maps


a video to pass the time?






yeah, I'm a jerk


----------



## Bird21

After tomorrow's Event a break then there is of course next weekends storm. Not sure about that, I am sure someone will fill the class in?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1748507 said:


> Yeah.......2/3 maybe 4. Its 3 days so....





Pushin 2 Please;1750046 said:


> 1-2 tomorrow. Spots of 3 possible.
> 
> Little clipper Sunday might get south siders?
> 
> Maybe a little late next week?
> 
> Warm up coming in 10-15 days.


holding tight



Bird21;1750077 said:


> After tomorrow's Event a break then there is of course next weekends storm. Not sure about that, I am sure someone will fill the class in?????


next up date is sunday......maybe somethig wed/thursday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KJ Cramer;1748797 said:


> Pat, why do you say mvp3? I know you have owned both, is it just cuz the mvp3 stacks higher or are there other reasons?


Stacking is a added benefit. After both WO failed in the same way, I could even think about another one.

If the lower cutting edge is not touching the rubber, the gussets/base angle/frog is bending. Side impacts will cause them to bend also. Once they bend, it will continue. I thought the rubber was curling up at first, not!

Elite bought u chattering. I've never had a MVP/MVP3 chatter. If the plow is it the right configuration, it will slide even on dry pavement. The WO will when the edge is leaning back. The rubber catching dry will also cause this at low speeds.

Plow face, both crack in the 90 degree face of the slide box. This cause by the load placed on the wings. The back side of the face is the stop for the silde outs. It cause a outward presurre and the face bugles out.

My concern was bending/twisting the wings, boy was I wrong! I NEVER had a problem with them, I know others have.

May bump totals by Sunday to 4/5 southside. I'll wait until the AM on that.


----------



## snowish10

Pat,how do you like your 16" led light bar on your plow ? is it bright enough???


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1750284 said:


> Stacking is a added benefit. After both WO failed in the same way, I could even think about another one.
> 
> If the lower cutting edge is not touching the rubber, the gussets/base angle/frog is bending. Side impacts will cause them to bend also. Once they bend, it will continue. I thought the rubber was curling up at first, not!
> 
> Elite bought u chattering. I've never had a MVP/MVP3 chatter. If the plow is it the right configuration, it will slide even on dry pavement. The WO will when the edge is leaning back. The rubber catching dry will also cause this at low speeds.
> 
> Plow face, both crack in the 90 degree face of the slide box. This cause by the load placed on the wings. The back side of the face is the stop for the silde outs. It cause a outward presurre and the face bugles out.
> 
> My concern was bending/twisting the wings, boy was I wrong! I NEVER had a problem with them, I know others have.
> 
> May bump totals by Sunday to 4/5 southside. I'll wait until the AM on that.


HAHAHAHA ………… Anyways… LOL 
Very True story!! 
Ive said it b4 and will say it again.. I have DEFINITELY had a couple issues with my W/O, :laughing: But I love it! Cant imagine being without it? 
I am deff feeling stronger and stronger about getting an MVP 3 as a second plow. 
I can't blame U Pat 4 making the jump back 2 the V's, after Ur experiences tho.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat that video of you windrowing and that evil laugh oughta be sent to western for there promo comercial.... can see it now!!


Anouncer...Do you have trouble throwing snow while windrowing.Thats why you need the new..MVP 3..and then camera pans right and its you going by throwing snow all over the camera guy and your evil laugh can be heard in the back ground..then anoucer say when you wanna blow snow over your [email protected]

think WESTERNS NEW MVP3.....AHAHAHAH


----------



## DIRISHMAN

it's beginning to snow out right now.on my way out to the lovely HD


----------



## Ranger429

DIRISHMAN;1750314 said:


> it's beginning to snow out right now.on my way out to the lovely HD


Had to go look out the window and yep, got about a 1/2" on the ground already. I didn't think this was coming till later in the day. Time to get rolling.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1750286 said:


> Pat,how do you like your 16" led light bar on your plow ? is it bright enough???


its a flood, I wish they offered one with some spot in it. It does alright for the cost! The next one will be a spot/combo! For a 100.00, being mounted on a plow surviving with my abuse, its a great light!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1750310 said:


> Pat that video of you windrowing and that evil laugh oughta be sent to western for there promo comercial.... can see it now!!
> 
> Anouncer...Do you have trouble throwing snow while windrowing.Thats why you need the new..MVP 3..and then camera pans right and its you going by throwing snow all over the camera guy and your evil laugh can be heard in the back ground..then anoucer say when you wanna blow snow over your [email protected]
> 
> think WESTERNS NEW MVP3.....AHAHAHAH


Here kitty kitty!


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing falling yet in Bloomingdale.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lite med sized flakes gentle falling......


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1750400 said:


> Lite med sized flakes gentle falling......


Large flakes fell from heaven as if the angels were having a pillow fight and the goose down fell to our humble homes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well then need to beat the crap out of each other over our lots!


----------



## PapaSnowPlow

erkoehler;1750399 said:


> Nothing falling yet in Bloomingdale.


 just got a job back in the industry. You Used to do some work for me. Are you still at the same numbers? May have something to ask you about sometime.

We have light flurries in skokie.


----------



## plow3232

can't ******* fix my plow, I can't get it to stay up, keeps dropping every 10 seconds. i changed the valve coil n now one of the pressure valve things. still goes down ******* plow is 3 years old. is pro plus.


----------



## plow3232

any know how much snow in schaumburg, weather channel saids 1.8 here n theres only like 1/4 of inch


----------



## Mark13

plow3232;1750683 said:


> can't ******* fix my ****, I can't get it to stay up, keeps dropping every 10 seconds.


 sounds like a personal problem!


----------



## plow3232

Mark13;1750692 said:


> sounds like a personal problem!


lol good one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plow3232;1750683 said:


> can't ******* fix my plow, I can't get it to stay up, keeps dropping every 10 seconds. i changed the valve coil n now one of the pressure valve things. still goes down ******* plow is 3 years old. is pro plus.


Lift plow and pull wires to see if it stays up


----------



## dieselss

Y did you change the coil? Why did you change the valve? What valve did you change


----------



## plow3232

1olddogtwo;1750741 said:


> Lift plow and pull wires to see if it stays up


tried that, still goes down i think I have air, bleed the fluid still goes down


----------



## MR. Elite

^^^ Wish I could help Ya brother… Mayb its got low fluid, or air in it?? 
I have learned plenty about the W/O.. But its been so long since I had a straight blade, I wouldn't kno where 2 start? 
I do remember that straight blades are very basic tho..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1750847 said:


> ^^^ Wish I could help Ya brother… Mayb its got low fluid, or air in it??
> I have learned plenty about the W/O.. But its been so long since I had a straight blade, I wouldn't kno where 2 start?
> I do remember that straight blades are very basic tho..


Oh so your W/O is not a straight blade.hmmm must be a curve or angle or maybe even a Vee specialy the way you drive.must look like pats with the frowny face on front...hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1751108 said:


> Oh so your W/O is not a straight blade.hmmm must be a curve or angle or maybe even a Vee specialy the way you drive.must look like pats with the frowny face on front...hahaha











Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1751119 said:


> View attachment 133549
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up


Hahaha Nice Pat..remember that plow all to well.think it kinda liked shopping carts....?


----------



## Bartlett_2

plow3232;1750768 said:


> tried that, still goes down i think I have air, bleed the fluid still goes down


I had same issues on mine, same age same plow. I even changed pump, ended up being the lift piston. Nothing about it made sense, but that's what it was.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Bartlett_2;1751143 said:


> I had same issues on mine, same age same plow. I even changed pump, ended up being the lift piston. Nothing about it made sense, but that's what it was.


Was about a month ago btw..


----------



## ao31

That was easy money; light and fluffy and easy on the equipment.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Woot woot! HELL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

ao31;1751494 said:


> That was easy money; light and fluffy and easy on the equipment.


Thumbs Up it's been a real nice year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1751517 said:


> Thumbs Up it's been a real nice year


It has been


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like 3-4 sumes it up on these events

Nap time. Thursday could be wet, won't worry about that until Monday night, same with Friday and weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1751495 said:


> Woot woot! HELL WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


Over for ya?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1751656 said:


> Over for ya?


Almost. Today is the last day. An incredible week. I think we moved heaven and earth this week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1751711 said:


> Almost. Today is the last day. An incredible week. I think we moved heaven and earth this week.


Good deal...should be a slow week early anyways


----------



## dieselss

Slow week? That sounds good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1751770 said:


> Good deal...should be a slow week early anyways


Good. Because I think I almost killed my guys. We still hav mountains of snow to haul but that's the easy stuff. I may be taking my guys out one day this week for burgers and beers. They worked in some horrible conditions


----------



## erkoehler

Transmission started slipping last night on my 2500 when in reverse. Hoping it doesn't need a complete rebuild.

Dropping it off tomorrow AM to have it looked at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1751804 said:


> Good. Because I think I almost killed my guys. We still hav mountains of snow to haul but that's the easy stuff. I may be taking my guys out one day this week for burgers and beers. They worked in some horrible conditions


Let Ron and I know when cause we may be there 10 mins before ya. We never pass up free stuff!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1751848 said:


> Let Ron and I know when cause we may be there 10 mins before ya. We never pass up free stuff!


I might to a late lunch at casino in Joliet then have some fun gambling. We will have a slot tournament, winner takes all. Oh yeah, a bunch of beer too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's Ron's 2nd home, he's always there. I'm sure he could comp you some points, he's the only guy I know who has loader valet parked.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Shhhhhh about that parking spot. 

Pat is right Ryan, we look forward to BEERS. Lunch too I guess but you know I LOVE BEERS!!!!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anyone know where I can rent a skid with a regular bucket for a couple days, somewhat near my location? I need to stack snow this week. Any leads are appreciated.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I also need a trailer with it too...


----------



## MR. Elite

Irvin Tractor & Rental & Sales in Alsip??/ 
Might b a good place 2 start?


----------



## MR. Elite

has any1 ever had any issues with a Shift Indicator in a super duty, or anything 4 that matter?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. My super duty works fine. So does my chevy.


----------



## dheavychevy38

The super duty indicaters break all the time. The loop on the little cable snaps. They are really easy to fix. I think you can even get them at napa now.


----------



## birchwood

Since this week looks to be slow any chance there is a southside meet and greet in the future?


----------



## MR. Elite

After further investigation, Im leaning towards the Trans shift linkage cable…? 
Im really thinking when the cab was pulled over summer, it wasn't adj correctly upon button up?? 

I still stand by the fact of… I would much rather b caught pushing my Ford, then driving a Cheby!! 
FORD LOVE BABY!!! Don't worry Ryan… Ur slower turning 2 the Good side!! LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1752231 said:


> Since this week looks to be slow any chance there is a southside meet and greet in the future?


any day this week looks good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1752251 said:


> After further investigation, Im leaning towards the Trans shift linkage cable…?
> Im really thinking when the cab was pulled over summer, it wasn't adj correctly upon button up??
> 
> I still stand by the fact of… I would much rather b caught pushing my Ford, then driving a Cheby!!
> FORD LOVE BABY!!! Don't worry Ryan… Ur slower turning 2 the Good side!! LOL


what exactly is your situation buckaroo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1751963 said:


> Anyone know where I can rent a skid with a regular bucket for a couple days, somewhat near my location? I need to stack snow this week. Any leads are appreciated.


give sunbelt call. they should have both wish I could help more


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1752251 said:


> I still stand by the fact of… I would much rather b caught pushing my Ford, then driving a Cheby!!
> FORD LOVE BABY!!!


Reminds me of the movie white men cant jump. "rather look good and lose than look bad and win."


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1752329 said:


> Reminds me of the movie white men cant jump. "rather look good and lose than look bad and win."


Bahahaha, nice! But I always look good. I just can't help it


----------



## road2damascus

I think my banged up work truck Chevy with 172k miles looks better than me after this season!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1752312 said:


> what exactly is your situation buckaroo


Hard 2 explain without seeing it…. But the shift indicator is sometimes a lil off, and sometimes way off?? 
I have adjusted it under the steering column already.. But that doesn't keep it proper, so leeds me 2 believe its in the linkage cable 2 the trans?


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1752329 said:


> Reminds me of the movie white men cant jump. "rather look good and lose than look bad and win."


HAHA Great flick!! 
But its a lil diff… Fords Always look good, and win!! 
Sure things go wrong with any type of machine here and there.. But U can never loose with a blue oval!! HAHAHA


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1752425 said:


> HAHA Great flick!!
> But its a lil diff… Fords Always look good, and win!!
> Sure things go wrong with any type of machine here and there.. But U can never loose with a blue oval!! HAHAHA


Id start with looking at your blower motor housing and air vent ducts and save your trans cable issue for another day.


----------



## nevrnf

MR. Elite;1752414 said:


> Hard 2 explain without seeing it…. But the shift indicator is sometimes a lil off, and sometimes way off??
> I have adjusted it under the steering column already.. But that doesn't keep it proper, so leeds me 2 believe its in the linkage cable 2 the trans?


Sounds like you are about to loose the screws that hold the lever onto the column. Drop he column down slowly so you dont brake the little cable for the PRNDL. There are 2 plastic bushings that go around the shaft and 4 screws that hold everything torether.Once the bushing falls apart the screws start to work loose. Dealer should have the bushings in stock as this is very common. Also while you are in there look at the tiny wire for the button in the lever. They are known to rub through. 
I have done quite a few of these over the years.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Early call is dusting to inch far north Thursday

Sat poss snow then the big melt starting Monday....might be in 50's middle next week


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1753108 said:


> Early call is dusting to inch far north Thursday
> 
> Sat poss snow then the big melt starting Monday....might be in 50's middle next week


Huh what you talkin bout willis


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard 60's.


----------



## buildinon

I "vote" let it melt...I am tired of moving this stuff a second and third time!!! Yeah the money is great (when the checks finally come in from all of this) but, man I am just plain worn down. My wife said I am in pure zombie mode. I just need rest at this point. Since December 8th, I have only had 10 days now where we have not plowed / stacked / relocated snow. It has been either just a few hours for an emergency call out or up to a 37 hour straight shift behind the wheel. Just can't wait to get to Hawaii in May to relax on the beach with my wife and a few other people in the plow buisness and drink some cocktails on the beach.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1753372 said:


> I heard 60's.


Going with 50 and rain.









That's a 1st look at Saturday. I'm tried, just did a long round trip. I may be in Iowa for this event, we'll see


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Iowa huh? Have fun! Lol


Another long day of moving. Good times!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

no way it gets to 50 degrees next week. I don't see it happening. Every warm up the models have predicted this winter have never happened anyways.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1753372 said:


> I heard 60's.


Awsome can you say TORNADIC ACTIVITY...COOL WOOT WOOT..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We'll see. I hope not. The point is warmer air is forecasted and the snow is cut off. I really havent believed any long term warm ups at all this season.

I really hope this season breaks all cold and snow records!


----------



## Bird21

No rain. Sorry it's gonna keep snowing till March 15 then it can rain. Until then keep the SNOW coming.


----------



## brianbrich1

Asphalt plants don't open till mid april so it can snow till april first!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1753717 said:


> No rain. Sorry it's gonna keep snowing till March 15 then it can rain. Until then keep the SNOW coming.


I like ur thinking, just add 4 weeks to it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for wings wed or Thursday at Orland hooters?


----------



## buildinon

I might be up for wings...you guys have a Twin Peaks down that way yet? If so we should go there...right now they have something special going on there, at least at the one up here...it would be worth it :O


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ummm, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sat. looking good for us at border....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1754313 said:


> Sat. looking good for us at border....


For now.......


----------



## WilliamOak

Anywhere besides the obvious- farm and fleet / tractor supply around here that sells fill rite pumps?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1754320 said:


> Anywhere besides the obvious- farm and fleet / tractor supply around here that sells fill rite pumps?


I think Grainger does, what u looking for?


----------



## WilliamOak

Got another tank but no pump. Fill rites website sucks at least on the mobile.


----------



## giggity

Do any of you guys do asphalt paving? Looking for a ball park price per sq foot for removal and replace??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. No one that's any good at asphalt is on here. Trust me. They say they do asphalt but they just shoe up with a pickup truck and throw down some black gravel and go


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1754545 said:


> Nope. No one that's any good at asphalt is on here. Trust me. They say they do asphalt but they just shoe up with a pickup truck and throw down some black gravel and go


Hahahaha.....


----------



## brianbrich1

giggity;1754537 said:


> Do any of you guys do asphalt paving? Looking for a ball park price per sq foot for removal and replace??


That depends on a lot of conditions. Amount of sq ft, condition of asphalt being removed which would tell me you need base or sub grade work possibly, all asphalt coming out or concrete to? Our price once given includes all work needed to complete the job correctly which includes all base work needed or not. No extra charges. Other companies may not include that in there sq ft price.

That being said carol stream is to far for us to be price competitive at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1754545 said:


> Nope. No one that's any good at asphalt is on here. Trust me. They say they do asphalt but they just shoe up with a pickup truck and throw down some black gravel and go


I was learning how to use the Vee box, its not the same as salt I come to find out

Next time I'll try the auger style and slow the spinner speed.


----------



## giggity

brianbrich1;1754600 said:


> That depends on a lot of conditions. Amount of sq ft, condition of asphalt being removed which would tell me you need base or sub grade work possibly, all asphalt coming out or concrete to? Our price once given includes all work needed to complete the job correctly which includes all base work needed or not. No extra charges. Other companies may not include that in there sq ft price.
> 
> That being said carol stream is to far for us to be price competitive at all.


Im bidding a bunch of work on a house in Round Lake, driveway replacement is on the list. Being a foreclosure its not currently being maintained and there 18000 feet of snow on the property and driveway, so obviously bidding it is difficult, was just looking for an average per sq ft price, that I would obviously mark up to cover hidden issues.


----------



## brianbrich1

giggity;1754622 said:


> Im bidding a bunch of work on a house in Round Lake, driveway replacement is on the list. Being a foreclosure its not currently being maintained and there 18000 feet of snow on the property and driveway, so obviously bidding it is difficult, was just looking for an average per sq ft price, that I would obviously mark up to cover hidden issues.


Pm sent.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fri 1-3

Sat 3-4

Sun/Mon ?


----------



## clncut

A few more snows would be a great way to end this season!


----------



## resilient63

a few more snows? we are only in the first week of february. I'm thinking another 8-9 pushes for sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

resilient63;1755034 said:


> a few more snows? we are only in the first week of february. I'm thinking another 8-9 pushes for sure.


Ah, in the southern state, its the 2
week of Feb.


----------



## dieselss

Let's all take a road trip to Atlanta


----------



## MR. Elite

And 2day's Donkey Of the Day… Goes 2….
Shaneka Monique Torres, 29 of Grand Rapids.. Had the GREAT idea of shooting a gun, out of a car, at a McDonalds drive thru! All over the fact of (they 4got 2 put bacon on her sandwich), REALLY!!!? I can only imagine wat wouldve happened if they 4got the cheese… 
Full story and detail in link below...
http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2014/02/post_479.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1754972 said:


> fri 1-3
> 
> sat 3-4
> 
> sun/mon ?


friday through tuesday...

Colder below normal air will filter back into the area for friday
and the weekend...as ridging amplifies over intermountain west and
troughing deepens over the east...aided by very deep headliner
system over the east coast. 12z ecmwf and ggem indicate a
clipper-like system topping the ridge and heading toward mid-ms
valley on friday...while the gfs keeps this feature much further
south. Have gone with chance pops south of interstate 80. Will have
to monitor this system as a far enough north track would bring the
threat of a swath of accumulating snow farther north.

Models then continue to be consistent in a clipper system on
saturday...but latest runs now diverge on track and also whether it
maintains its strength across the cwa. Ggem is farthest north and
most bullish with isentropic ascent forced band of snow ahead of
warm front...while gfs and ecmwf are both farther south...focused
into west/southwest cwa. For now...favor ecwmf/gfs blend...and did
bump pops to likely in favored area...but confidence is fairly low
on evolution of this system as it usually is with subtle features
like clippers. Sunday night through monday is the next interesting
period...as there could be some messy weather associated with a
frontal boundary from another clipper system well to the north.
Potential problems would be magnified if surface low forms along
frontal trough as shown by ecmwf and gem. Temperatures have a good
shot to warm above freezing. For now...have continued to mention
chance rain or snow...but this period may need to be monitored for a
threat of icing given very cold ground temperatures.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1754545 said:


> Nope. No one that's any good at asphalt is on here. Trust me. They say they do asphalt but they just shoe up with a pickup truck and throw down some black gravel and go


Oh so that explains the.holes by the salt ??? Jk brian


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmmmm, boobies. Beer and wings too!

Saturday is looking gooder again. Tomorrow it may be off the maps!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my fear is the ground maybe to warm. Only been like 12 days under 32F.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ground is to warm. It's all gonna melt on contact!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

So any snow shower or flurry will melt due to the ground temps absorbing the sun and staying at 32 or above????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NO. Not at all. It's a joke cause, well it's a joke.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

holy shiet 37 by monday? better break out the shorts!!!


----------



## buildinon

Break out the short's, you mean you put them away? I just add a sweatshirt and socks with tennis shoes and good to go. No flip flops in the snow for me.
So what day is the wing day? 
I am telling you though you guys need to come to Wheeling to Twin Peaks to see what us north guys get to play with, I mean where we get to eat at :laughing: truely is "scenic views" as the slogan says. This week they have something special going on for Valentines Day. They do special weeks for the different holidays, and the food is good to. Here is a link to them so you guys can consider it :waving:
http://www.twinpeaksrestaurant.com/


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1755956 said:


> NO. Not at all. It's a joke cause, well it's a joke.


Most of the time i think yall are smarter than me but I HAD to question that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat please brings gloves.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

buildinon;1756077 said:


> Break out the short's, you mean you put them away? I just add a sweatshirt and socks with tennis shoes and good to go. No flip flops in the snow for me.
> So what day is the wing day?
> I am telling you though you guys need to come to Wheeling to Twin Peaks to see what us north guys get to play with, I mean where we get to eat at :laughing: truely is "scenic views" as the slogan says. This week they have something special going on for Valentines Day. They do special weeks for the different holidays, and the food is good to. Here is a link to them so you guys can consider it :waving:
> http://www.twinpeaksrestaurant.com/


you know your like the 3rd person I have heard talk about this place.... maybe its about time I check that place out...not far away at all from it...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wanna say thanks for the wings and Beer Pat.Ron.Brian...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmm beer..... Wings too I guess. Good company great times!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry I missed it. Wife got sick so I had to take kids. Next time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't be sorry. Being a daddy comes first!


----------



## WilliamOak

NorthernSvc's;1756344 said:


> you know your like the 3rd person I have heard talk about this place.... maybe its about time I check that place out...not far away at all from it...


Place gets 2 thumbs up from this guy too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1754972 said:


> Fri 1-3
> 
> Sat 3-4
> 
> Sun/Mon ?


Friday was a long shot anyways

Saturday still looling dooder

Sun/Mon ice rain.....

Cya, I'm out of here for a week or two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1756561 said:


> Just wanna say thanks for the wings and Beer Pat.Ron.Brian...


Not sure you paid, but thanks! Next time we'll let white Kenny paid!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1756972 said:


> Friday was a long shot anyways
> 
> Saturday still looling dooder
> 
> Sun/Mon ice rain.....
> 
> Cya, I'm out of here for a week or two.


Bye bye...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1756972 said:


> Friday was a long shot anyways
> 
> Saturday still looling dooder
> 
> Sun/Mon ice rain.....
> 
> Cya, I'm out of here for a week or two.


Cya soon hopefully when ya get back you still got a truck left..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1756973 said:


> Not sure you paid, but thanks! Next time we'll let white Kenny paid!


That should say " not sure WHO paid"

Good wings, cold beer, good times!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1756997 said:


> Cya soon hopefully when ya get back you still got a truck left..


Ha, just got my online class info from the speeding ticket I got from going there in Dec.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1756998 said:


> That should say " not sure WHO paid"
> 
> Good wings, cold beer, good times!!!


And good guys (I Think)..and next will have to get WK and BK to pay


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So when are the wings


----------



## MR. Elite

I can almost walk under my own power again!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1757460 said:


> I can almost walk under my own power again!!


What happened to you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1757454 said:


> So when are the wings


not soon enough



MR. Elite;1757460 said:


> I can almost walk under my own power again!!


huh?



SullivanSeptic;1757713 said:


> What happened to you?


hell week just caught up to him

anyone want to do a 4hr driving class for a 10pc?

after Sat and Mon's little BS, it looks warm and wet until the 23rd. Its a loooong way out there and it will change but it looks promising

watch the blue 540 line


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and then 3/1/14


----------



## erkoehler

Bring back winter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1757738 said:


> Bring back winter!


its coming, those are snow maps.......

Last thought of the evening, I think we will have a March that soon won't be forgotten


----------



## SullivanSeptic

yeah, no one will forget this melt off. Its gonna be insane.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1757773 said:


> yeah, no one will forget this melt off. Its gonna be insane.


Oh yea.......


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1757713 said:


> What happened to you?


Operation Repo… happened in life.. 
1 outta 100 some1 gets crazy and brave!! This was the first bad 1 for me.. Debtor got me good in the lower back with a thick azz broom handle. 
I deff hurt good!! Didn't get out of bed all day yesterday until after 6pm, and the wife literally had 2 help me up the stairs, n kinda watch over my everywhere else. When I posted that earlier, I was so happy I actually made it up the stairs without her help!! Only the banister…. But goin 2 Doc 2mar cause this isn't the kinda thing I can jus tough it out through!! I really hoping its not very serious… But it hurts like a MF'er!!!! 
Kinda was an eye opener in this industry…. Jus really thankful I was with my boy James, and that he saw it!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

MR. Elite;1757833 said:


> Operation Repo… happened in life..
> 1 outta 100 some1 gets crazy and brave!! This was the first bad 1 for me.. Debtor got me good in the lower back with a thick azz broom handle.
> I deff hurt good!! Didn't get out of bed all day yesterday until after 6pm, and the wife literally had 2 help me up the stairs, n kinda watch over my everywhere else. When I posted that earlier, I was so happy I actually made it up the stairs without her help!! Only the banister…. But goin 2 Doc 2mar cause this isn't the kinda thing I can jus tough it out through!! I really hoping its not very serious… But it hurts like a MF'er!!!!
> Kinda was an eye opener in this industry…. Jus really thankful I was with my boy James, and that he saw it!!!


Geez man. Did u knock the guy out? I'd put his teeth in the back of his throat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

After getting hit like that, I'm sure he went down. Were not all a bad a$$ like you!


----------



## nevrnf

Elite, that really sucks. I did repo/relocation work in the early 80's 
Had a few encounters that were down right scary. Hope the doctor only finds some deep bruising.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1757938 said:


> After getting hit like that, I'm sure he went down. Were not all a bad a$$ like you!


Hey, some one hits u like that, its free game to unload on them. But if ur down from the hit, then anyone else ur with should have free reign to do it for ya. But I hope ur Ok. Just some bruising or something. Ice it down like crazy, keep the swelling from doing more damage.


----------



## dieselss

Hope its nothing major Elite, no fun having a bad back


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can you here comes the flood dooont do do feelin groovy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

One more thing happy Hallmark day ...lol..well just got written up for to many call offs at good ol HD.Told them looks like they be writing me up again.for what i make and the days they cut my hours because no business or very little.its ok for them to waste my time and gas to go in then send me home after only 2 hours they can kiss my Irish.####### looks like ill be plowin anyway...


----------



## Midwest Pond

Monday night may be changing into an event for us..... its coming back a little colder this last run

we may avoid the rain/ice


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;1757938 said:


> After getting hit like that, I'm sure he went down. Were not all a bad a$$ like you!


Too bad for ya man. The Irish gene is a good one to have. :salute: Maybe we can help ya though


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1753627 said:


> no way it gets to 50 degrees next week. I don't see it happening. Every warm up the models have predicted this winter have never happened anyways.


50 plus is looking pretty likely on Thursday.


SnowMatt13;1754313 said:



> Sat. looking good for us at border....


Area wide Saturday afternoon till about midnight. 1-2, spots may get 3. Perfect!


R&R Yard Design;1757454 said:


> So when are the wings


About 3 days ago. 


Midwest Pond;1758194 said:


> Monday night may be changing into an event for us..... its coming back a little colder this last run
> 
> we may avoid the rain/ice


Well north has best chance of snow. By the cheddar curtain. Looks like a nasty day. Hope everybody has enought salt?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1758194 said:


> Monday night may be changing into an event for us..... its coming back a little colder this last run
> 
> we may avoid the rain/ice


I do see what your talking about tho. Temps will be lower than thought and system looks to be tracking farther south. It's early but I'm thinking slop here maybe snow well north.


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1757848 said:


> Geez man. Did u knock the guy out? I'd put his teeth in the back of his throat.


LOL I deff wanted 2… After I realized WTF jus happend…!!!? 
But even better… When I was on the ground I heard a BIG thud, N when I stood back up, James was scuffling with the fool…. I quickly ran 2 opposite side 2 finish strapping down the car. I heard James say (we all good over here, we strapped?) As I came back around 2 the opposite side…. I noticed legs sicking out of the snow on the lawn…. YEP was the debtor upside down head and chest in the snow!!!! I had 2 look as any1 would.. and chuckled a lil and got back in truck, and called it in 2 PD letting them kno we were clear of seen with the vehicle!! 
I didn't feel anything at all till almost hour later!! 
As of beating the bieber down… I always want 2, but nowadays there r more laws protecting the debtor then there are protecting the repo agent!! 
All in all… No police reports, nothing really bad, doc saying I SHOULD b back 2 normal by end of net week at latest!! But I will deff not let my guard down even 5% like that anymore!!!! And I deff will not stop doin wat I do!!! 
As I always say…… Im helping people get back on there feet.. 1 at a time!!! LOL 
Thank U all….. N PLEASE tell me there some snow comin our way… Later next week!! lol


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1758700 said:


> Thank U all….. N PLEASE tell me there some snow comin our way… Later next week!! lol


Oh boy. If he gets his wish granted, that would be 21" later next week!!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1758731 said:


> Oh boy. If he gets his wish granted, that would be 21" later next week!!!


ill take it... im soooo bored right now... not used to waking up and not plowing every day


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1758770 said:


> ill take it... im soooo bored right now... not used to waking up and not plowing every day


You going to get the backhoe out for our 1" tomorrow?


----------



## MR. Elite

BTW….. Any1 know how 2 tint windows… Im looking for a fill in 4 me the nix week or so, and also need anther tinter for this year as well….

Dd U say 21" coming our way MIKE?????? LOL 
As kno… I wish!!!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1758780 said:


> You going to get the backhoe out for our 1" tomorrow?


thinking about bringing to the shop so I can clean it tomorrow...
even tossed around the idea of having my guys wax the trucks next week!


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1758882 said:


> thinking about bringing to the shop so I can clean it tomorrow...
> even tossed around the idea of having my guys wax the trucks next week!


Ill be doing some of that next week, for sure. Just not at your shop.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1758882 said:


> thinking about bringing to the shop so I can clean it tomorrow...
> even tossed around the idea of having my guys wax the trucks next week!


And dont forget to have them armor all the tires and grease all the hydro joints..lift rams pinch points.then fluid film the crap out of it


----------



## Sawboy

NorthernSvc's;1758882 said:


> thinking about bringing to the shop so I can clean it tomorrow...
> even tossed around the idea of having my guys wax the trucks next week!


Ya think your guys would notice if a big arse duallie slipped in the line?



road2damascus;1758901 said:


> Ill be doing some of that next week, for sure. Just not at your shop.


Same question, but do you think you'd notice since your "your guys"


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1758917 said:


> Ya think your guys would notice if a big arse duallie slipped in the line?
> 
> Same question, but do you think you'd notice since your "your guys"


Well considering I am the work force, no. My brain is mush. But my arm sure would figure it out! Thats like a lane mile of truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well just got done watching Tom Skilling possibly an inch South maybe a little more north on Saturday and now is calling forSunday into Monday possibility of North getting up words of 7 to 8 South another 3 to 4


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning.


----------



## road2damascus

Skilling...


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope Skilling is right. We need a few inches to warm up tonight since we haven't plowed in a few days. then a good half foot would be fine.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Awe are you guys goin through the withdrawlls.....


----------



## road2damascus

Took the kids sledding, shovelled snow off a roof, plowed my driveway and one of my private lanes for the dusting we got, spot salted little areas on my lots, hand shovelled snow pack around neighbors parking area, had my kids help me shovel and got mad when they did most of the work....withdrawls, dont know what your talking about.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1759301 said:


> Took the kids sledding, shovelled snow off a roof, plowed my driveway and one of my private lanes for the dusting we got, spot salted little areas on my lots, hand shovelled snow pack around neighbors parking area, had my kids help me shovel and got mad when they did most of the work....withdrawls, dont know what your talking about.


Mike mike mike mike know what days it is..... No silly not hump day its.....Snow withdrawll Saturday..bahahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

I also started preparing my taxes, preparing for spring and preparing for next winter season...cant stop the flow of what this winter has created. Never gained my usual 20 lbs for winter either. 

Did you guys read that over 30" has fallen on the weekends. Now if you think about it over 40 of the 60+ has fallen on days people normally have off-weekends and holidays. No wonder everyone is angry with the weather.


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone looking for a 8' ez dump insert with spreader?


----------



## brianbrich1

turb0diesel;1759909 said:


> Anyone looking for a 8' ez dump insert with spreader?


Price??????


----------



## mikeitu7

Pic of the spreader of you have any


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Price and pic of spreader also.


----------



## turb0diesel

Spreader is very similar to the downester and can use same parts.
I took it apart last year to restore it and had the motor rebuilt and internals treated with anti corrosion paint.
Spreader will need work.
I started working on it late in the season and ran out of time and ended up buying a saltdogg last minute.will have to take a few pics.
Will be taking offers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

How old is dump insert also whats the interior floor of dump like


----------



## mikeitu7

On craigslist he is asking $2000


----------



## turb0diesel

mikeitu7;1760112 said:


> On craigslist he is asking $2000


You always have to mark up everything on CL . Dam low ballers.
Ill take a few pics tomorrow


----------



## mikeitu7

I know what you mean they always call and offer you half of what your asking. I always take the half that they offer and tell them to bring a tow truck with them to haul the car away. That always stop them from calling.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Looks like we will be lucky to get a dusting out of this at the border.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1760224 said:


> Looks like we will be lucky to get a dusting out of this at the border.....


Yahoo salt run ...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salt?? Someone still has salt? Pretty soon everyone will be making sand runs.....
Maybe if we are lucky. Looks to be about half over and there is barely a dusting on the vehicle windshields.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1760244 said:


> Salt?? Someone still has salt? Pretty soon everyone will be making sand runs.....
> Maybe if we are lucky. Looks to be about half over and there is barely a dusting on the vehicle windshields.


Ok matt then yahoo sand castles..lmao


----------



## dieselss

LMAO Dennis. You just really wanna play with your beach toys dontcha


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1760244 said:


> Salt?? Someone still has salt? Pretty soon everyone will be making sand runs.....
> Maybe if we are lucky. Looks to be about half over and there is barely a dusting on the vehicle windshields.


Sand is all fun and games until you have cats!


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1760253 said:


> Sand is all fun and games until you have cats!


???? Is that a pun…. or 4 real..??


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow mist...That is the description of my precipitation here. If this keeps up I may get an inch by 7am!!! Wooo who!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Noaa just posted 80% chance of snow on Monday 4-6" up here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1760251 said:


> LMAO Dennis. You just really wanna play with your beach toys dontcha


Well time to play with my sand toy to go practice on the lot again...lol...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Area-wide 4" looks good at this point. Maybe close to 5" for us up here??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd GUESS 3-5.

I'll take what we just got. Almost a Perfect storm. Done and gone by midnight. Plowed and salted 90%-95% of my accounts. Yes, just for this little dusting. They wanted it done, I'll do it.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1760676 said:


> I'd GUESS 3-5.
> 
> I'll take what we just got. Almost a Perfect storm. Done and gone by midnight. Plowed and salted 90%-95% of my accounts. Yes, just for this little dusting. They wanted it done, I'll do it.


We plowed too, trying to save as much salt as we can.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1760767 said:


> We plowed too, trying to save as much salt as we can.


What ya gonna do for March


----------



## Mark13

MR. Elite;1760269 said:


> ???? Is that a pun…. or 4 real..??


Real. 2 outdoor cats were my nemesis as a kid growing up with a big sandbox. I could have used a turd hearse each morning to haul away my findings before I got down to business and some heavy excavating and earth moving with my tonka trucks for the day.

I've since moved on to bigger and better toys.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Crazy ass night at work last night! had a big ol water party here in northlake, hot freaking fire, it was uncomfortable from across the street! 2 rigs ended up getting "thermal" damage from being too close when it took off...place was burning all night, we were out again all morning soaking all of the burning tires....


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1761084 said:


> Crazy ass night at work last night! had a big ol water party here in northlake, hot freaking fire, it was uncomfortable from across the street! 2 rigs ended up getting "thermal" damage from being too close when it took off...place was burning all night, we were out again all morning soaking all of the burning tires....


What fd you work for ??? northlake?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark13;1760967 said:


> Real. 2 outdoor cats were my nemesis as a kid growing up with a big sandbox. I could have used a turd hearse each morning to haul away my findings before I got down to business and some heavy excavating and earth moving with my tonka trucks for the day.
> 
> I've since moved on to bigger and better toys.


looks like my 98 ram and maybe the same color


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1760967 said:


> Real. 2 outdoor cats were my nemesis as a kid growing up with a big sandbox. I could have used a turd hearse each morning to haul away my findings before I got down to business and some heavy excavating and earth moving with my tonka trucks for the day.
> 
> Aww thats awful!!!!
> I jus wasn't sure… So I had 2 ask!! LOL
> BUT, now that U say sand attracts cats… I HATE cats!!!! Mayb I should leave some open sand….???? Hmmmm… Now U got me thinking…


----------



## MR. Elite

rjigto4oje;1761183 said:


> looks like my 98 ram and maybe the same color


OHHH Them are fighting words where I come from.!!

NEVER mistake anything 4 a Dodge..NEVER!!! LOL
I mean… even a chevy…!


----------



## MR. Elite

NorthernSvc's;1761084 said:


> Crazy ass night at work last night! had a big ol water party here in northlake, hot freaking fire, it was uncomfortable from across the street! 2 rigs ended up getting "thermal" damage from being too close when it took off...place was burning all night, we were out again all morning soaking all of the burning tires....


That looked pretty bad….

Seems as tho whoever was holding the camera tho, has never seen or known how rubber burns!? 
I personally have b4, and its not good at all… Interesting 2 see yet, VERY uncontrollable!!!! 
LOL A tire happend 2 roll in my fire pit 1 day…???


----------



## rjigto4oje

MR. Elite;1761203 said:


> OHHH Them are fighting words where I come from.!!
> 
> NEVER mistake anything 4 a Dodge..NEVER!!! LOL
> I mean… even a chevy…!


your right my mistake after I look at the photo bucket pictures its definitely a Chevy I put my glasses on it was hard to see with the lights on


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;1761217 said:


> your right my mistake after I look at the photo bucket pictures its definitely a Chevy I put my glasses on it was hard to see with the lights on


Good god glasses you need glasses and a magnifying glasses to confuse a chevey and a dodge.holy smokes batman...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been crazy the last few days....got home late this afternoon. Wings are on. Plow is ready.

Thurs and next Saturday need to be watched.....records will be broke this year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1760967 said:


> Real. 2 outdoor cats were my nemesis as a kid growing up with a big sandbox. I could have used a turd hearse each morning to haul away my findings before I got down to business and some heavy excavating and earth moving with my tonka trucks for the day.
> 
> I've since moved on to bigger and better toys.


Ah, details.......,,,


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1761370 said:


> Been crazy the last few days....got home late this afternoon. Wings are on. Plow is ready.
> 
> Thurs and next Saturday need to be watched.....records will be broke this year!


pictures...........


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;1761295 said:


> Good god glasses you need glasses and a magnifying glasses to confuse a chevey and a dodge.holy smokes batman...


And my small smartphone did help either nice looking setup I like the tractor and the skid tough


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1761377 said:


> pictures...........


here ya go...


----------



## snowish10

Look great pat!!!. Im liking that light bar, thinking about doing something a little different but with a 30" bar on the roof.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

few more misc


----------



## snowish10

hardly fits through the gate hahaha.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1761421 said:


> here ya go...


Very nice. Now that you have some hrs on the plow how do you like it.....pros /cons. We are lookin to make the MVP3 as our next purchase for our dump. We need a plow that can really wing the snow over to help with our private roads we plow. Our other plows are wideouts and they do a great job just lack a bit in really rolling the snow up and over windrows. If you could take a brief moment I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

9-3 in scoop, 1/2 to 3/4 going thru gate to clear


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1761452 said:


> Very nice. Now that you have some hrs on the plow how do you like it.....pros /cons. We are lookin to make the MVP3 as our next purchase for our dump. We need a plow that can really wing the snow over to help with our private roads we plow. Our other plows are wideouts and they do a great job just lack a bit in really rolling the snow up and over windrows. If you could take a brief moment I would greatly appreciate it.


haven"t found any dislikes yet. It will throw the snow, i have areas the snow is piled as the wings and throw is over easy to keep the curb line.

take it u have seen this?











this one is for sale also.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1761470 said:


> haven"t found any dislikes yet. It will throw the snow, i have areas the snow is piled as the wings and throw is over easy to keep the curb line.
> 
> this one is for sale also.


you just bought it haha. I trade ya plows pat hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1761475 said:


> you just bought it haha. I trade ya plows pat hahaha


when the ash tray is full, thats a sign

10th oil change, thats a sign

4th fuel filter, thats a sign

rear end a 3rd time, thats a sign

Sully buying a super duty, thats a sign

3/4 of inch on cutting edge gone, thats the sign


----------



## Bird21

Had a couple more removals scheduled this past week but with the inaccurate boasting of HIGH temps by the media they cancelled. Well I told them it wasn't gonna get warm enough to do any good, they denied. Now we are completely out of room to push snow, and with 3-6" coming, this should be an I told you so situation. 

Had one last minute send an email last night to do it.

Sunday is DOuble overtime right??? 

Seems like the MAJOR warm up has turned into a minor warm up. I don't see much melting before the next rain ummmmm Snow that is following it. This winter is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## buildinon

Seems there is a SALT shortage in Sochi for the Olympics as well :laughing:
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...eled-due-to-a-shortage-of-salt-232930340.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I still want my blizzard or two!


----------



## road2damascus

Thunder snow today???? Possible.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1761998 said:


> Thunder snow today???? Possible.


Its holiday snow, gotta have something special!

2-3 per hour sounds good too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1761754 said:


> Had a couple more removals scheduled this past week but with the inaccurate boasting of HIGH temps by the media they cancelled. Well I told them it wasn't gonna get warm enough to do any good, they denied. Now we are completely out of room to push snow, and with 3-6" coming, this should be an I told you so situation.
> 
> Had one last minute send an email last night to do it.
> 
> Sunday is DOuble overtime right???
> 
> Seems like the MAJOR warm up has turned into a minor warm up. I don't see much melting before the next rain ummmmm Snow that is following it. This winter is AWESOME!!!!


We'll still flooding but we'll still see more snow this week to! We'll major icing on lots also too.

This winter has been awesome, just missing something!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1762019 said:


> We'll still flooding but we'll still see more snow this week to! We'll major icing on lots also too.
> 
> This winter has been awesome, just missing something!


We'll still see blizzard, right?


----------



## dieselss

fox just said, 4-8 and poss thunder snow, might see 2-3 an hour!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1762023 said:


> We'll still see blizzard, right?


A heavy plow smashing march blizzard anyone?

I'll take a couple!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1762026 said:


> fox just said, 4-8 and poss thunder snow, might see 2-3 an hour!!!!!!!!!!


Old info.....hehhehe, yea I'm a tallywacker

Wed night ice is highly likely, northside has best change, then a weekend event, maybe two.

I'm do back to Iowa this weekend, going to try and move that up or back.


----------



## dieselss

Oh. Gunna plow with the weekday plow then huh


----------



## Northsnow

With more snow heading our way, does anyone need any bulk salt? Have extra in Buffalo Grove.


----------



## erkoehler

Northsnow;1762044 said:


> With more snow heading our way, does anyone need any bulk salt? Have extra in Buffalo Grove.


What's the cost per ton?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm also seeing the possibly of snow from 2/25 thru 3/5 almost everyday with below 0F temps again.

Love this winter!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey, now it can snow. This winter has been rough, but no more hell week so bring it on. I just hope these accounts can pay for it all. Some of these bills are ridiculous


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1762096 said:


> Hey, now it can snow. This winter has been rough, but no more hell week so bring it on. I just hope these accounts can pay for it all. Some of these bills are ridiculous


You been getting my updates?


----------



## Northsnow

erkoehler;1762074 said:


> What's the cost per ton?


If someone is on site, 260 a ton. If someone has to drive in to load, 275 a ton. No tax in addition.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh yeah. Good times! I just cranked up some AC/DC - Thunderstruck! Woot Woot


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1761515 said:


> when the ash tray is full, thats a sign
> 
> 10th oil change, thats a sign
> 
> 4th fuel filter, thats a sign
> 
> rear end a 3rd time, thats a sign
> 
> Sully buying a super duty, thats a sign
> 
> 3/4 of inch on cutting edge gone, thats the sign


I saw this!!! I knew you wouldn't be able to resist. Especially once you see it in person. Its purdy!


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1762111 said:


> Oh yeah. Good times! I just cranked up some AC/DC - Thunderstruck! Woot Woot


Thundersnow! You been struck by thundersnow! Ya ya thundersnow!


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone be safe out there.....I need a bobcat this sucks loading 4000 lbs of salt by buckets


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice little first rounder


----------



## dieselss

Holy white out batman. Be safe guys


----------



## snowish10

hey pat any idea about snow for this weekend?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1762170 said:


> hey pat any idea about snow for this weekend?


Early guess. 2/4

roads are dressing over to in Frankfort


----------



## 1olddogtwo

drifting stupid phone drifting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1762091 said:


> I'm also seeing the possibly of snow from 2/25 thru 3/5 almost everyday with below 0F temps again.
> 
> Love this winter!


So I see ya put on those purdy guard rail hanger uppers/ skiddy Blinders


----------



## Mark13

Just started to snow here in Woodstock.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

lol to all those that thought it was gonna be 50-60* and raining this week. This pattern we are in will not give up that easily. I see us having wintry conditions through at least mid march.


----------



## Mark13

Mark13;1762305 said:


> Just started to snow here in Woodstock.


Just Kidding... It's not snowing anymore.


----------



## road2damascus

The snowiest winter on record is 1978-79 when 89. 7 inches fell, followed closely by 1977-78 with 82.3 inches, according to data collected by the National Weather Service. The next five snowiest are:* 1969-70, 77 inches; 1966-67, 68.4 inches; 1951-52. 66.4 inches; 1917-18 64.1 inches; 2007-08, 60.3 inches.

What are we at now?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think we are at 62.1 right now. Thats before todays snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1762356 said:


> I think we are at 62.1 right now. Thats before todays snow


Think well see close to 90+


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy white out in Orland on 159th


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1762412 said:


> Holy white out in Orland on 159th


Dont you have presidents day off????


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1762421 said:


> Dont you have presidents day off????


Yea right. Just left Orland park and on my way to beautiful oak Forrest. Snowin like a mother out here. Know the Southside boys are out playin


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1762426 said:


> Yea right. Just left Orland park and on my way to beautiful oak Forrest. Snowin like a mother out here. Know the Southside boys are out playin


We are in a hole on the radar right now. No snow. Half to a inch down now. Waiting....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1762426 said:


> Yea right. Just left Orland park and on my way to beautiful oak Forrest. Snowin like a mother out here. Know the Southside boys are out playin


Can ya hit my walks for me......easy inch an hour....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Love it.......haha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's almost over. Whooooooo hooooooo!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;1762351 said:


> The snowiest winter on record is 1978-79 when 89. 7 inches fell, followed closely by 1977-78 with 82.3 inches, according to data collected by the National Weather Service. The next five snowiest are:* 1969-70, 77 inches; 1966-67, 68.4 inches; 1951-52. 66.4 inches; 1917-18 64.1 inches; 2007-08, 60.3 inches.
> 
> What are we at now?


68.3 as of noon today that's from N.W.S


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1762542 said:


> It's almost over. Whooooooo hooooooo!!!!!


is that wishful thinking


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Now it's almost over.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"nothing is over until we decide it is"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

need more snow

wind is whipping good now


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1762821 said:


> "nothing is over until we decide it is"


Whoa whoa. Easy big fella.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1762830 said:


> need more snow
> 
> wind is whipping good now


Is it whipping it good?


----------



## Bird21

Well that was fun!!!

Next???????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1763178 said:


> Well that was fun!!!
> 
> Next???????


Soon, but not soon enough


----------



## Bird21

Earliest I have been home from an event all year. Still had enough go to plow the driveway and the shop and both neighbors. Time for bed snocross practice early with my shorty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

started 11 a.m. Yesterday


----------



## Midwest Pond

Was about to go to sleep and I got a notification on my phone, today is my volunteer day for playground duty at my son's school...... lol

the zombie in the playground


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Getting bit warmer out. Time for shorts and flip flops. Ron is probably got his on all ready


----------



## 1olddogtwo

he's probably got his swim trunks on I'm sorry this pedo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where is everyone?


----------



## Sawboy

Here!
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm sleeping. Some of us worked all night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1763362 said:


> I'm sleeping. Some of us worked all night


HAHA some never sleep

IN THE WAKE OF THIS SYSTEM A SHOT OF MUCH COLDER AIR FILTERS INTO
THE REGION...WHICH ACTUALLY MAY NOT BE A HORRIBLE THING
HYDROLOGICALLY SPEAKING AS SUB-FREEZING TEMPS SHOULD RESULT IN A
RE-FREEZING AND SLOWING DOWN OF THE RUNOFF BY LATE THURS NIGHT
ONWARD. NEXT WEEKEND WILL FEATURE BELOW AVERAGE TEMPERATURE AND SOME
POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH SUBTLE WAVES ZIPPING ALONG THE
SOUTHERN PERIPHERY OF THE INTENSIFYING HUDSON VORTEX. IMPOSSIBLE TO
TRY AND TIME OR PIN DOWN TRACKS OF SUCH SUBTLE FEATURES MORE THAN A
COUPLE DAYS IN ADVANCE...SO WAS LEFT WITH NO CHOICE BUT TO BLANKET
SEVERAL DAYS WITH SMALL CHANCE POPS FOR SNOW. GIVEN OUR TRACK RECORD
FOR SNOWING ON SATURDAY`S LATELY...THE WISE BET MIGHT BE FOR
MEASURABLE SNOW ON SATURDAY! FOR ANYONE WHO MAY CATCH A TOUCH OF
SPRING FEVER WITH THE RELATIVE WARMTH OF THURSDAY...FORGETABOUTIT!
ECMWF/GFS BOTH PAINT SUCH A BLEAK...DISMAL...COLD...AND
POTENTIALLY SNOWY PICTURE NEXT WEEK THAT ITS LIKELY TO LEAVE MANY
WINTER WEARY SOULS READY TO CURL UP INTO THE FETAL POSITION AND
BEG FOR MERCY FROM OLD MAN WINTER!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

take this twice a week!


----------



## gd8boltman

1olddogtwo;1763375 said:


> HAHA some never sleep
> 
> IN THE WAKE OF THIS SYSTEM A SHOT OF MUCH COLDER AIR FILTERS INTO
> THE REGION...WHICH ACTUALLY MAY NOT BE A HORRIBLE THING
> HYDROLOGICALLY SPEAKING AS SUB-FREEZING TEMPS SHOULD RESULT IN A
> RE-FREEZING AND SLOWING DOWN OF THE RUNOFF BY LATE THURS NIGHT
> ONWARD. NEXT WEEKEND WILL FEATURE BELOW AVERAGE TEMPERATURE AND SOME
> POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING SNOW WITH SUBTLE WAVES ZIPPING ALONG THE
> SOUTHERN PERIPHERY OF THE INTENSIFYING HUDSON VORTEX. IMPOSSIBLE TO
> TRY AND TIME OR PIN DOWN TRACKS OF SUCH SUBTLE FEATURES MORE THAN A
> COUPLE DAYS IN ADVANCE...SO WAS LEFT WITH NO CHOICE BUT TO BLANKET
> SEVERAL DAYS WITH SMALL CHANCE POPS FOR SNOW. GIVEN OUR TRACK RECORD
> FOR SNOWING ON SATURDAY`S LATELY...THE WISE BET MIGHT BE FOR
> MEASURABLE SNOW ON SATURDAY! FOR ANYONE WHO MAY CATCH A TOUCH OF
> SPRING FEVER WITH THE RELATIVE WARMTH OF THURSDAY...FORGETABOUTIT!
> ECMWF/GFS BOTH PAINT SUCH A BLEAK...DISMAL...COLD...AND
> POTENTIALLY SNOWY PICTURE NEXT WEEK THAT ITS LIKELY TO LEAVE MANY
> WINTER WEARY SOULS READY TO CURL UP INTO THE FETAL POSITION AND
> BEG FOR MERCY FROM OLD MAN WINTER!


A BLEAK...DISMAL...COLD...AND
POTENTIALLY SNOWY PICTURE NEXT WEEK THAT ITS LIKELY TO LEAVE MANY
WINTER WEARY SOULS READY TO CURL UP INTO THE FETAL POSITION AND
BEG FOR MERCY FROM OLD MAN WINTER! 
A truly excellent quote...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sweet. That means hauling snow. Because these piles are not gonna melt. Customers are somehow thinking the warmth is gonna melt away massive piles. Haha!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who's got a link for the snow totals for yesterday?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1763469 said:


> So who's got a link for the snow totals for yesterday?


Ido....lots every where....lol


----------



## Meezer

SullivanSeptic;1763469 said:


> So who's got a link for the snow totals for yesterday?


Here you go:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=100527&source=0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gd8boltman;1763391 said:


> A BLEAK...DISMAL...COLD...AND
> POTENTIALLY SNOWY PICTURE NEXT WEEK THAT ITS LIKELY TO LEAVE MANY
> WINTER WEARY SOULS READY TO CURL UP INTO THE FETAL POSITION AND
> BEG FOR MERCY FROM OLD MAN WINTER!
> A truly excellent quote...


I love reading updates from Izzi.


----------



## MR. Elite

Meezer;1763639 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=100527&source=0


That pic looks awfully familiar…..???

LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1763790 said:


> That pic looks awfully familiar…..???
> 
> LOL


It should, its the southside getting nail again and again

What a crappy day, good day to sell plow.


----------



## mikeitu7

Um I think I broke my plow.


----------



## mikeitu7

Another pix


----------



## dieselss

Easy fix that's not broke to bad


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah should have it ready tom it's on both sides. All the pilling took a toll.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1763790 said:


> That pic looks awfully familiar…..???
> 
> LOL


You like it? I got new markers and tried staying in the lines but my meds git the best if me.......hahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1763818 said:


> It should, its the southside getting nail again and again
> 
> What a crappy day, good day to sell plow.


So sad....

That's what I get for dragging my feet.

Congrats to the new owner. Take care of her like you do with my old one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He'll break it the first time out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1763858 said:


> Um I think I broke my plow.


Broke, yes. Fixable, yes.

Glad your getting it welded up right away. She'll be ready for the next event!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

could be a fun drive come thursday


----------



## Abe568

Sounds and looks like a nasty rain storm for Chicago and northern illinois...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1764012 said:


> So sad....
> 
> That's what I get for dragging my feet.
> 
> Congrats to the new owner. Take care of her like you do with my old one.


Im sure he will



SullivanSeptic;1764039 said:


> He'll break it the first time out.


The chevy?



Abe568;1764121 said:


> Sounds and looks like a nasty rain storm for Chicago and northern illinois...


could be....once it pasts, old man winter will return. could have a major event in the coming week or so.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Awe wont break it exspecialy doing all those driveways in Dyer ???


----------



## Meezer

MR. Elite;1763790 said:


> That pic looks awfully familiar…..???
> 
> LOL


Yes, it does.:laughing: Here's a better link with a lot more snowfall totals:

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OT&product=PNS&format=CI&version=2&glossary=0


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh boy.?.?.?.?.?


----------



## birchwood

This is the second storm that I have to disagree with the storm totals taken for Joliet. I think whoever is measuring is sticking his ruler in upside down. Think about it.


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1764340 said:


> This is the second storm that I have to disagree with the storm totals taken for Joliet. I think whoever is measuring is sticking his ruler in upside down. Think about it.


You getting hosed on a inch or two each storm?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The official seems less then what we see cause how its measured. Does everyone understand the rigging


----------



## brianbrich1

If I could only duplicate pats psycho laugh from you tube..... Iam doing it..... don't worry the heavy chevy will be just fine she stands taller than a ford..... hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1764380 said:


> If I could only duplicate pats psycho laugh from you tube..... Iam doing it..... don't worry the heavy chevy will be just fine she stands taller than a ford..... hahaha


score!!!

I did some bartering, in return I got 16 sealcoating over 32 years for my driveway. The other offer worth considering was 32 years worth of free reused ****.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1764306 said:


> Oh boy.?.?.?.?.?


It can't be, can it?

Assuming this is weather related....?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He was drinking this morning......again!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1764395 said:


> score!!!
> 
> I did some bartering, in return I got 16 sealcoating over 32 years for my driveway. The other offer worth considering was 32 years worth of free reused ****.


Sometimes the reused is better then new. Trust me!


----------



## plow3232

anyone? is a great price if u ask me

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/4336305104


----------



## Mark13

plow3232;1764699 said:


> anyone? is a great price if u ask me
> 
> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/4336305104


No worky. Says to manage the posting.


----------



## plow3232

Mark13;1764773 said:


> No worky. Says to manage the posting.


thanks

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/4336305104.html


----------



## Meezer

plow3232;1764857 said:


> thanks
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/4336305104.html


Is this your ad?


----------



## plow3232

Meezer;1765094 said:


> Is this your ad?


yes sir, why?


----------



## Meezer

plow3232;1765161 said:


> yes sir, why?


It's always nice to know if one is doing business with someone that's on PSThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1764692 said:


> Sometimes the reused is better then new. Trust me!


Ok so how much for his truck.its used ..


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1765182 said:


> Ok so how much for his truck.its used ..


Ryan likes getting the used torn out asphalt as opposed to new. He doesn't like the smell of new as it stinks to much. Kinda strange considering what the pumper truck smells like when pumping. Hahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1765243 said:


> Ryan likes getting the used torn out asphalt as opposed to new. He doesn't like the smell of new as it stinks to much. Kinda strange considering what the pumper truck smells like when pumping. Hahahaha


Maybe you could make a scented blend pumperpoo and chunks and call it old a$$phalt


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1765243 said:


> Ryan likes getting the used torn out asphalt as opposed to new. He doesn't like the smell of new as it stinks to much. Kinda strange considering what the pumper truck smells like when pumping. Hahahaha


Haha, do you supply super glue too?

Tomorrow looks like a fun day....

I'm rolling back to Iowa, the truck feels weird without plow and fuel tanks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure, I'll take crushed up asphalt. I could use about 100 semis. Gotta build a road.


----------



## captshawn

Possible salting in the predawn hours? 32 and rain/freezing rain form 2-7 before temps rise?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1765312 said:


> Haha, do you supply super glue too?
> 
> Tomorrow looks like a fun day....
> 
> I'm rolling back to Iowa, the truck feels weird without plow and fuel tanks!


Dont forget all the white stuff in yhe bed....haha see ya soon..next week .....new truck...?


----------



## SnowMatt13

The latest foreguesses have us getting a quick inch or two at the border before the change over to slop.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Who is planning on salting in the morning... I'm torn....


----------



## brianbrich1

NorthernSvc's;1765410 said:


> Who is planning on salting in the morning... I'm torn....


Not here. Even with melt off there is/should be enough residual left to hold


----------



## captshawn

Getting up and checking..Puddles are freezing now and melt off around piles is freezing up. With all the frost in the ground at 32 and rain I have a feeling we will be salting, but watching it flow down the drain.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Gee I wonder if the barges filled with salt that where stuck will now be in being the warm temps and melt


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, getting up to check.


----------



## Bird21

The Spring Depression has set in, i hate when the snow melts.

Good thing Winter returns tomorrow night.

I bought Power Ball tickets so if I win the depression will go away!!


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like rain. 34 degrees and radar is green. Also looks like patches of freezing rain north of lake cook border. Just waiting to see what really happens........


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1765716 said:


> Looks like rain. 34 degrees and radar is green. Also looks like patches of freezing rain north of lake cook border. Just waiting to see what really happens........


Heavy rain here, doesn't seem like any ice at the moment.


----------



## dieselss

Rain and thunder here


----------



## nevrnf

I just looked outside and i have a solid 1/4" of heavy slush on my driveway. The car looks like an ice sculpture.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That was the best 12hrs of sleep I've gotten in the past two days


----------



## mikeitu7

Just saw the county trucks salting streets


----------



## road2damascus

Woodstock reported 1.3" at 5:15am


----------



## metallihockey88

Heard close to 2in in mchenry now. Just a good ol spring time rainstorm here. Gonna be a long ass day for me today. Calls already pouring. Shoot me now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3/2-3/4 time frame needs to be watched.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Freezing rain in TP and OP earlier now just rain .Wifes Doctors lot slick and coated in OP


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1765872 said:


> Freezing rain in TP and OP earlier now just rain .Wifes Doctors lot slick and coated in OP


"Coated in OP"....Old People?


----------



## road2damascus

Got a half inch of slush in highland park


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The guys that plow TP need to learn how to plow. Open the road up but not the curbs for drainage now everything is puddling and going to freeze up again...great


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hard to tell because it compacted so fast but I'd say in the neighborhood of 4" at the border.


----------



## road2damascus

Nobody since 11:31am....what is it spring already? Concrete and lawn sites???? I did wear flip flops today. So used to the cold now. Took my plow off and my trucks braking system was a bit confused. Bring back winter.


----------



## road2damascus

Wind 25-35mph with gusts up to 50mph


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm still in winter mode....I'm ice blasting!


----------



## road2damascus

You going through the blizzard?


----------



## erkoehler

Salting everything


----------



## road2damascus

Good morning. Still windy. Looks like some flurries on the way


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1767569 said:


> Good morning. Still windy. Looks like some flurries on the way


Ain't nothing good about it. Finally on my way home from work


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone actually need to salt or the wind dry everything up?


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1767570 said:


> Ain't nothing good about it. Finally on my way home from work


Had a call for plumbing. They wanted immediate service. I laughed. It was a toilet.


----------



## road2damascus

brianbrich1;1767576 said:


> Anyone actually need to salt or the wind dry everything up?


I am out now. A lot is dried up but still run off from piles and anywhere else it has been melting. Temps are just now starting to drop. We are at 34 right now in northbrook.


----------



## mikeitu7

Salting light coat in most lots


----------



## brianbrich1

Everything getting salted


----------



## dieselss

Light dusting down here


----------



## road2damascus

Light dusting in buffalo grove. Blowing snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1767300 said:


> You going through the blizzard?


weakest blizzard I've been in all year


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1767648 said:


> weakest blizzard I've been in all year


Some open areas around here could almost be a blizzard. Dang near white out driving past fields and small lakes.

One of my lots, that is set up long ways west to east, had two dumpsters, on wheels, move 100+ yards over night. No exaggeration!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh it windy and cold, just not a lot of Snow. I'm just east of the worst.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1767654 said:


> Some open areas around here could almost be a blizzard. Dang near white out driving past fields and small lakes.
> 
> One of my lots, that is set up long ways west to east, had two dumpsters, on wheels, move 100+ yards over night. No exaggeration!!


Dumpster on wheels, that's hillbilly gambling right there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1767684 said:


> Dumpster on wheels, that's hillbilly gambling right there


No no jeff I thought that was hillbilly bumper cans...


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1767654 said:


> Some open areas around here could almost be a blizzard. Dang near white out driving past fields and small lakes.
> 
> One of my lots, that is set up long ways west to east, had two dumpsters, on wheels, move 100+ yards over night. No exaggeration!!


Hopefully they smashed some of their trucks they leave in the damn way!


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1767711 said:


> No no jeff I thought that was hillbilly bumper cans...


No no no. Hillbilly bumper cars are shopping carts. Already got the safety cage installed from the factory.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1767722 said:


> Hopefully they smashed some of their trucks they leave in the damn way!


I dont see how they could have gotten by without hitting them. I didn't really look too closely.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1767785 said:


> I dont see how they could have gotten by without hitting them. I didn't really look too closely.[/
> 
> You and Bob should have drugem back at one end of lot the pushedem with your plow like shuffle board..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1767726 said:


> No no no. Hillbilly bumper cars are shopping carts. Already got the safety cage installed from the factory.


Oh silly me firgot about the factory installed roll cage....


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1767861 said:


> road2damascus;1767785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see how they could have gotten by without hitting them. I didn't really look too closely.[/
> 
> You and Bob should have drugem back at one end of lot the pushedem with your plow like shuffle board..
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking kind of the same idea only we put our designated shovellers in each dumpster with their shovels and send them at each other...jousting.
Click to expand...


----------



## giggity

Any of you guys who are Chain Boaters, please read and share this...

ATTENTION BOATERS!!! PLEASE TAKE A FEW MINUTES to HELP STOP THE DISSOLUTION OF THE FOX WATERWAY AGENCY by following the instructions below:

The Fox Waterway Agency is under attack by Senators Link and Morrison. We need your help in stopping them and keeping the FWA under local control.

We need to stop Senate Bill 2696. If the Waterway Agency is dissolved, there will be no more dredging and at some point the chain will become too shallow for much more than waverunners and jet boats in many areas. There will be no more cleaning up of floating debris and tires, No more removal of underwater hazards. Property values will suffer.

The link below is a easy way to have your voice heard in Springfield. Just click on the link, go to senate bill 2696, click on create witness slip, fill out section 1. Section 2 put if you are a boater, homeowner, business, ect. Section 3 click on opponent, Section 4 click on record of appearance only, fill in the rest then click that you agree to terms, then click on create slip. This takes about 2 minutes and will be appreciated.

http://my.ilga.gov/Hearing/HearingD...mitteeid=0&chamber=S&nodays=7&_=1392902787969

We are trying to get a minimum of 300 slips by Tuesday morning. I am going down in person to testify and of coarse the more the merrier. The Hearing is at 1pm. Also Please Forward This To Your Email, Facebook, Twitter, Ect. Contacts. Together we can stop this bill!

Thanks Everyone,
Wayne Blake
Chairman
Fox Waterway Agency


----------



## nevrnf

I tried to fill out the slip and it requires a Title field. The Firm/Business or Agency field is required also.


----------



## giggity

nevrnf;1768012 said:


> I tried to fill out the slip and it requires a Title field. The Firm/Business or Agency field is required also.


Just put "boater" or 'self" in the boxes


----------



## erkoehler

giggity;1767998 said:


> Any of you guys who are Chain Boaters, please read and share this...
> 
> ATTENTION BOATERS!!! PLEASE TAKE A FEW MINUTES to HELP STOP THE DISSOLUTION OF THE FOX WATERWAY AGENCY by following the instructions below:
> 
> The Fox Waterway Agency is under attack by Senators Link and Morrison. We need your help in stopping them and keeping the FWA under local control.
> 
> We need to stop Senate Bill 2696. If the Waterway Agency is dissolved, there will be no more dredging and at some point the chain will become too shallow for much more than waverunners and jet boats in many areas. There will be no more cleaning up of floating debris and tires, No more removal of underwater hazards. Property values will suffer.
> 
> The link below is a easy way to have your voice heard in Springfield. Just click on the link, go to senate bill 2696, click on create witness slip, fill out section 1. Section 2 put if you are a boater, homeowner, business, ect. Section 3 click on opponent, Section 4 click on record of appearance only, fill in the rest then click that you agree to terms, then click on create slip. This takes about 2 minutes and will be appreciated.
> 
> http://my.ilga.gov/Hearing/HearingD...mitteeid=0&chamber=S&nodays=7&_=1392902787969
> 
> We are trying to get a minimum of 300 slips by Tuesday morning. I am going down in person to testify and of coarse the more the merrier. The Hearing is at 1pm. Also Please Forward This To Your Email, Facebook, Twitter, Ect. Contacts. Together we can stop this bill!
> 
> Thanks Everyone,
> Wayne Blake
> Chairman
> Fox Waterway Agency


Already on the list, this will be very bad for the area should it some how pass.


----------



## clncut

Skilling calling for snow tomorrow??? Southern suburbs it looks like


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1768044 said:


> Skilling calling for snow tomorrow??? Southern suburbs it looks like


Yeah I heard that on WGN 720, so I had to watch him at 530. 1 inch towards Midway and up to 3.7 in Joilet. Time will tell.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like 3.5" for us down here by the I80 corridor


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. It's gonna be Saturday. We should have known it would snow. It snows every weekend!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

I dont think this is very fair. We have split up the snow very well this year. Why the imbalance?


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1767869 said:


> DIRISHMAN;1767861 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking kind of the same idea only we put our designated shovellers in each dumpster with their shovels and send them at each other...jousting.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, but Johnny would kill Scott.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bird21

I am bored
Make it snow


----------



## Meezer

Bird21;1768283 said:


> I am bored
> Make it snow


Yes, like a 6" stormpayup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Meezer;1768330 said:


> Yes, like a 6" stormpayup


6" this time of year? Yuck, no way. To wet and heavy. (Also a girl I "knew" in college, "wet and heavy")

Tommy really blew it for today's snow. like I told Sully last night, no way we were getting that. Keep fingers crossed for Monday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tommy was smoking something funny yesterday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow......I'm off PS and crap starts flowing.....LOL

Monday has changed its tune also


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to pick up the SS if anyone is interested...... he he.


----------



## ultimate plow

Man, zero problems all year, Started out with breaking the plow wed night snapping the passenger side piece of stock that locks the Rear A frame in. Finally happened on a 7 yr old pro plus. Blew a brake line 15 minutes before end of route yesterday. Replaced all rotors pads calipers on rear. And now a bad rigid light. At least it's warranted for life.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ouch, that sucks.

Each rigid light in my rear bumper have taken HARD hits from being rear ended, both still working great.

I'm ordering a new bar with spot/flood combo


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1768602 said:


> Ouch, that sucks.
> 
> Each rigid light in my rear bumper have taken HARD hits from being rear ended, both still working great.
> 
> I'm ordering a new bar with spot/flood combo


I need a couple. Still gotta put lift on jeep and the off road bumper that's been in my shop for 3 months. I need a nice light bar for the bumper. Then Maybe something for my ford.


----------



## snowish10

i just got a 30" bar for the front of my truck, lifetime warranty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1768605 said:


> i just got a 30" bar for the front of my truck, lifetime warranty.


Mines a 50....


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1768614 said:


> Mines a 50....


dam! I was gona get that but it was $600


----------



## ultimate plow

snowish10;1768635 said:


> dam! I was gona get that but it was $600


Where did you find a 50" bar for $600 with lifetime warranty?


----------



## snowish10

ultimate plow;1768638 said:


> Where did you find a 50" bar for $600 with lifetime warranty?


Its not a rigid, its a cree bar, my buddy has them from florida.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Type O. Another Ten


----------



## brianbrich1

I'm ordering a new bar with spot/flood combo[/QUOTE]

What happen to your old one? It disappear with that plow someone got for a steal?? Hahaha


----------



## snowish10

brianbrich1;1768647 said:


> I'm ordering a new bar with spot/flood combo


What happen to your old one? It disappear with that plow someone got for a steal?? Hahaha[/QUOTE]
The old one was just a flood light bar


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1768647 said:


> I'm ordering a new bar with spot/flood combo


What happen to your old one? It disappear with that plow someone got for a steal?? Hahaha[/QUOTE]

I thought it was a good deal, buy a light and it comes with a free MVP3.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we'll need to rasie the driveway prices by $25 per push

http://southtownstar.suntimes.com/news/25749105-418/lockport-to-fine-inconsiderate-plowers.html


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wow....25 bucks. Ours starts at $100 and goes up to $500.


----------



## dieseld

SnowMatt13;1768770 said:


> Wow....25 bucks. Ours starts at $100 and goes up to $500.


Congrats on the nomination Matt, if you are the same guy in the newspaper today. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieseld;1769038 said:


> Congrats on the nomination Matt, if you are the same guy in the newspaper today. Keep up the good work.


Both of my votes are for sale.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yes that's me deiseld. And thank you.
It's been a challenging winter but a rewarding one too.

Pat....I'm appointed so I won't need those votes


----------



## SnowMatt13

The paper got that mixed up. We won the Fox Branch and the Chicagoland APWA Excellence in Snow and Ice Control Award this year. Very rewarding for our small community.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1769086 said:


> Yes that's me deiseld. And thank you.
> It's been a challenging winter but a rewarding one too.
> 
> Pat....I'm appointed so I won't need those votes


Damn it, I was looking forward to a miller lite and a 10pc!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1769088 said:


> The paper got that mixed up. We won the Fox Branch and the Chicagoland APWA Excellence in Snow and Ice Control Award this year. Very rewarding for our small community.


congratulations!


----------



## dieseld

Great job. Maybe post the link for everyone to read.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Here was today's little blurb:

http://www.nwherald.com/2014/02/21/our-view-mental-health-board-now-full/ahjhdss/

I can't find the article from yesterday yet....


----------



## SnowMatt13

The article yesterday:

http://www.nwherald.com/2014/02/20/...rks-awarded-for-snow-and-ice-control/as6dg8t/


----------



## mikeplowman

@SnowMatt Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All these little rounds of Snow are missing us to the south, rats!


----------



## SnowMatt13

And after tomorrow nights "chance" the week looks dry. That will be a definite change of pace.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Keeping eye on 3-1 thru 3-3 time frame still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So the old lady ask why I have on MY plow on the truck a few minutes ago.....she hasn't seen the SS since last March. I wonder how long before she picks up it not the MVP3. She thinks I sold it to buy the 3. If she puts 2+2 together, she'll looking for cash!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tell her you owed me and finally paid me off!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1769118 said:


> The article yesterday:
> 
> http://www.nwherald.com/2014/02/20/...rks-awarded-for-snow-and-ice-control/as6dg8t/


Very nice Matt. Congrats!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U ordering those new heads?


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show Thursday to Sunday...... it will snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1769359 said:


> U ordering those new heads?


Yes, Today or tomorrow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I am shocked that this week looks dry. I have the poo pumper show this week that I am going to. That beinb said, I think I need to drain my bank account before I go. Too many shiny trucks and machines there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1769406 said:


> I am shocked that this week looks dry. I have the poo pumper show this week that I am going to. That beinb said, I think I need to drain my bank account before I go. Too many shiny trucks and machines there.


Why ? Its not like you can mount a pooper pump on the new ride..?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, but I can drive home a whole new truck with a new tank on it. Maybe pull a new heated jetter trailer with a few new rodding machines and a pipline camera or two on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1769406 said:


> I am shocked that this week looks dry. I have the poo pumper show this week that I am going to. That beinb said, I think I need to drain my bank account before I go. Too many shiny trucks and machines there.


i can help you with that problem


----------



## dieselss

If your donating ill take some


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I'm sure all can help with that. But I was thinking of draining by paying some bills. But hey, why pay those? No one else does. Why should I?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1769458 said:


> Oh I'm sure all can help with that. But I was thinking of draining by paying some bills. But hey, why pay those? No one else does. Why should I?


Well you could have pat go with ya to drive the new rig back with you in the back sucking up all the cash from your snow accout.

Ron can follow behind with old pumper as the Enforcer to pay up or theyll get sprayed with you know what.... Lol....

Besides Ryan.Pat real good at spending other peoples money...ahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1769418 said:


> No, but I can drive home a whole new truck with a new tank on it. Maybe pull a new heated jetter trailer with a few new rodding machines and a pipline camera or two on it.


I offered to go. That way you can get 2 new rigs. Or we can just have a few days away from the girls!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well they do have a Lee Brice concert and .25¢ beers! Yeah I said twenty five cents


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

20 beers each. 10 bucks total. Than we go out and, well have fun. Oh, by the way, I'll buy the beers at the concert!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

big one........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, the big one. Midnight till about 6am. Hold on tight. Gonna be crazy!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ha BIG ..funny ?


----------



## road2damascus

Monday nights inch???


----------



## Meezer

road2damascus;1769920 said:


> Monday nights inch???


Yeah, if that


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1769876 said:


> Yup, the big one. Midnight till about 6am. Hold on tight. Gonna be crazy!!!!!


.?..???????????????


----------



## road2damascus

Meezer;1769924 said:


> Yeah, if that


I will take what ever. I had some blowing snow on walkways and melting piles and puddles to salt today. I was happy to do something snow related. washed the truck and walkbehind spreader as well. slim pickings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

monday night/tues

friday night/sat

sun night/monday


----------



## erkoehler

Just starting to look at some skid steers, what HP/weight do you guys likemto have to push either an 8' or 10' pusher?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1769942 said:


> monday night/tues
> 
> friday night/sat
> 
> sun night/monday


possible gtg dates???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1769948 said:


> Just starting to look at some skid steers, what HP/weight do you guys likemto have to push either an 8' or 10' pusher?


we use cat 252b3 to push 10fts all day.......

I know where to find someones in about a month. all round 200 or so hrs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1769949 said:


> possible gtg dates???


yea, a flake and a piece of metel


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1769933 said:


> I will take what ever. I had some blowing snow on walkways and melting piles and puddles to salt today. I was happy to do something snow related. washed the truck and walkbehind spreader as well. slim pickings.


He was a heck of a guitar player slim pickings.....bahaha


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1769959 said:


> we use cat 252b3 to push 10fts all day.......
> 
> I know where to find someones in about a month. all round 200 or so hrs.


Those may be too rich for me, but i am always looking for deals.

Those are 74hp & 7,800lbs.


----------



## dieseld

I'm trading my 2010 JD 320D with 300 hrs if you are interested. Machine is like new.


----------



## erkoehler

Ive just started looking and will buy something this summer or when the best deal presents itself.

So far i like the case SR200, there are some nice deals on the sr175's, but At 60hp i dont know if I would be under powered.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1769973 said:


> Those may be too rich for me, but i am always looking for deals.
> 
> Those are 74hp & 7,800lbs.


Sounds about right on numbers


----------



## dieseld

My shop is 10 minutes from you if you want to see it. I am trading it regardless, but when I traded 2 seasons ago I had a guy lined up who bought it right from the dealer. Good luck with the search. Equipment is like gold right now with everyone making money. 1 ton dumps and skids are selling like hotcakes. That's why I put my name on one for March.


----------



## erkoehler

dieseld;1769999 said:


> My shop is 10 minutes from you if you want to see it. I am trading it regardless, but when I traded 2 seasons ago I had a guy lined up who bought it right from the dealer. Good luck with the search. Equipment is like gold right now with everyone making money. 1 ton dumps and skids are selling like hotcakes. That's why I put my name on one for March.


Yes sir they are crazy right now. I have no summer work i need it for so i dont have to rush.


----------



## mikeplowman

we use a case 1845c 60hp w/8' box, we have it in a condominium lot and it does fine there….but i think if you are looking to do bigger comm. lots it would be under powered. just my 2cents.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bar/4302168156.html

^^^check this one out, its a steal^^^


----------



## erkoehler

mikeplowman;1770032 said:


> we use a case 1845c 60hp w/8' box, we have it in a condominium lot and it does fine there….but i think if you are looking to do bigger comm. lots it would be under powered. just my 2cents.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/bar/4302168156.html
> 
> ^^^check this one out, its a steal^^^


Might be a little chilly!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That trailer is fine but that skiddy is junk. Erik, most decent size skid steers will do fine. You'd be better to invest in some good snow tires instead of spending more money in a machine. The tires will help the most.


----------



## snowguys

I have a LS190 81hp and we push a 10ft box with it and I have snow tires on it


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1770091 said:


> That trailer is fine but that skiddy is junk. Erik, most decent size skid steers will do fine. You'd be better to invest in some good snow tires instead of spending more money in a machine. The tires will help the most.


http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=9688475

Something like this.....is it next winter yet?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not bad. That's a medium sized machine. Throw so.e wolf laws on it and it will push like mad.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1770158 said:


> Not bad. That's a medium sized machine. Throw so.e wolf laws on it and it will push like mad.


Would you go 8 or 10 ft on that size machine?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1770166 said:


> Would you go 8 or 10 ft on that size machine?


Probably 8ft. But depends on the lot. A good operator with an 8ft will more then make up the difference. Make sure its 2 speed.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1770170 said:


> Probably 8ft. But depends on the lot. A good operator with an 8ft will more then make up the difference. Make sure its 2 speed.


Definitely with you on 2 speed.


----------



## Mark13

dieseld;1769977 said:


> I'm trading my 2010 JD 320D with 300 hrs if you are interested. Machine is like new.


This is a very clean machine. Always inside unless it's out pushing snow and then right back inside. I spent a couple hours in it the other night and it's still in perfect condition.


----------



## Bird21

dieseld;1769977 said:


> I'm trading my 2010 JD 320D with 300 hrs if you are interested. Machine is like new.


What price are you asking for the machine?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ek for that price i think you are pretty close to the ones pat is talkin about.I meet a guy who bought one from Randy.They are super nice, I know , I run one one when Im not running the machine i run


----------



## pieperlc

1olddogtwo;1769959 said:


> we use cat 252b3 to push 10fts all day.......
> 
> I know where to find someones in about a month. all round 200 or so hrs.


PM sent to you.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1769359 said:


> U ordering those new heads?


Ordered. Hope your ready for a nice fun project. Yes, than I'm buying lunch again!


----------



## dieselss

What's the project Ron?


----------



## road2damascus

snow staying south of i-80 tonight???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

05-07 headlights for my 04. Already did the grill and badges.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I want to post about the next two events over weekend but I'll hold off for now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1770626 said:


> Ordered. Hope your ready for a nice fun project. Yes, than I'm buying lunch again!


bring on over


----------



## Midwest Pond

the last run looks more promising at least....... better than it did yesterday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1770721 said:


> the last run looks more promising at least....... better than it did yesterday


yea, the long range has been bouning around, their one minute, gone the next. Everything keep the south in the game more.

NWS is just starting to talk about it.

FRIDAY AND BEYOND...THERE IS DECENT AGREEMENT AMONG MEDIUM RANGE
GUIDANCE IN ENERGY UNDERCUTTING THE ALASKA RIDGE LEADING TO A LOWER
AMPLITUDE MORE ZONAL FLOW ACROSS MUCH OF THE CONUS. AS THIS OCCURS
THERE MAY BE SOME PHASING OF EXISTING NORTHERN STREAM ENERGY WITH
ENERGY FROM THE DEVELOPING SOUTHERN STREAM. THE DEGREE WITH WHICH
THIS OCCURS IS UP IN THE AIR BUT DO HAVE REASONABLE CONFIDENCE IN
ANOTHER TROUGH COMING DOWN THE NORTHERN STREAM. HOWEVER...THE
SOUTHERN STREAM CONNECTION MAY BE KEY IN GETTING ENOUGH MOISTURE
INTO THE AREA TO PRODUCE PRECIP LATER FRIDAY OR EARLY SATURDAY.
SHOULD PHASING OCCUR THEN IT IS POSSIBLE WE COULD SEE ANOTHER HYBRID
PACIFIC/CLIPPER TYPE SYSTEM WHICH WE HAVE SEEN A FEW TIMES THIS
WINTER. MANY VARIABLES NEED TO PLAY OUT FIRST BUT A SHIFT TO THE
MORE ZONAL PATTERN IS REASONABLE SUPPORTING SOME MODERATING OF TEMPS
BUT ALSO POTENTIALLY LEAD TO A MORE ACTIVE PERIOD INTO EARLY NEXT
WEEK.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1770695 said:


> 05-07 headlights for my 04. Already did the grill and badges.


Ah. Nice. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1770748 said:


> Ah. Nice. Don't forget the pics.


I would but I have no clue how. I can't believe I even know how to get on and type on this site. I have no clue how to work computers.


----------



## nevrnf

Pushin, Are you replacing the headlight panel or just cutting it to fit? I cut my last 3 trucks. All you need is a mini air saw. Do you have the pictures of what to cut to make the 04 headlight panel an 05? What are you running for bulbs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nevrnf;1771064 said:


> Pushin, Are you replacing the headlight panel or just cutting it to fit? I cut my last 3 trucks. All you need is a mini air saw. Do you have the pictures of what to cut to make the 04 headlight panel an 05? What are you running for bulbs?


He has nothing, the lights just order yesterday. I have a hammer, chisel, and a bigger hammer when needed! I'm going to have DieselSS drop off a extra roll of duct tape. The kit comes with blubs and adapter.

Could Sunday be a 6-8+?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1771067 said:


> He has nothing, the lights just order yesterday. I have a hammer, chisel, and a bigger hammer when needed! I'm going to have DieselSS drop off a extra roll of duct tape. The kit comes with blubs and adapter.
> 
> A hammer and a bigger hammer.  That's awesome. And spot on for Ron


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1771080 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1771067 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has nothing, the lights just order yesterday. I have a hammer, chisel, and a bigger hammer when needed! I'm going to have DieselSS drop off a extra roll of duct tape. The kit comes with blubs and adapter.
> 
> A hammer and a bigger hammer. That's awesome. And spot on for Ron
> 
> 
> 
> I know how he rolls.....lol
> 
> The old lady still hasn't notice the difference in plows....talk about dense!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

nevrnf;1771064 said:


> Pushin, Are you replacing the headlight panel or just cutting it to fit? I cut my last 3 trucks. All you need is a mini air saw. Do you have the pictures of what to cut to make the 04 headlight panel an 05? What are you running for bulbs?


Cutting to fit. I watched a little movie on YouTube about it. The kit says it comes with pictures on what to cut. As for the bulbs, the kit also comes with them!

Pat and Sully, you guys are a riot!!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1771090 said:


> SullivanSeptic;1771080 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how he rolls.....lol
> 
> The old lady still hasn't notice the difference in plows....talk about dense!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should swing through she'd really be confused?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You going to use the MVP3 or your 8'6" this weekend Brian?


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1771109 said:


> You going to use the MVP3 or your 8'6" this weekend Brian?


Both........


----------



## brianbrich1

I know its end of season almost but just throwing it out there. I have a 8'6" ultra mount straight with a hand held controller ill let go for a steal.

The last of the straight blades is done!!!! I love my v plows!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1771109 said:


> You going to use the MVP3 or your 8'6" this weekend Brian?


I fully intend to pull a pat and attempt a good "white out" on one of my guys this weekend with the 3 if it snows


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1771133 said:


> I fully intend to pull a pat and attempt a good "white out" on one of my guys this weekend with the 3 if it snows


Do it to my skiddy. But take a video so I can laugh at Paul. That should fire him up a bit. Bahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1771137 said:


> Do it to my skiddy. But take a video so I can laugh at Paul. That should fire him up a bit. Bahaha


Ya and he has to do the evil pat laugh while doing


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1771137 said:


> Do it to my skiddy. But take a video so I can laugh at Paul. That should fire him up a bit. Bahaha


I can see it now. Smokin 3 cigs at once to calm down


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh for sure. Then a call to me screaming that he doesn't need this sh!t. Lol. I would laugh my a$$ of at him too. 

BTW, way too many shiny things here. I've already somewhat committed to a few things. Nothing major, but I've had some serious talks with tanker manufacturers. So what does everyone prefer, peterbilt, kenworth or Mack chassis? Air ride suspension and auto trans!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1771421 said:


> Oh for sure. Then a call to me screaming that he doesn't need this sh!t. Lol. I would laugh my a$$ of at him too.
> 
> BTW, way too many shiny things here. I've already somewhat committed to a few things. Nothing major, but I've had some serious talks with tanker manufacturers. So what does everyone prefer, peterbilt, kenworth or Mack chassis? Air ride suspension and auto trans!


I vote somethin with a jetter so I can toss some jetting work your way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's for sure. I'm working on stand alone jetter also


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crazy crap showing up foe weekend


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well ryan I drove a KW when i worked for Auburn and it was nice exspecialy on highway.then drive a new mack for prairie which fir the weight was killer.kinda same situation drum vs tank which it road nice and good for the weight.a bit stiffer than the kw


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stay away from Kenworth. POS.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1771444 said:


> Crazy crap showing up foe weekend


Good crazy or bad crazy or a long DD coffee crazy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The new mack granite series is nice


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1771444 said:


> Crazy crap showing up foe weekend


Moves north then back south.....ugh. Its so far out still. Just hope for something plowable


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1771582 said:


> Moves north then back south.....ugh. Its so far out still. Just hope for something plowable


It will happen Pat says so aa well as Push...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1771460 said:


> Stay away from Kenworth. POS.


Stick with Pete. We have over 400 on the road now. Started with western star then went to kenworth now last 5 years been strictly Pete's. I mean different application but tank setup and such.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1771444 said:


> Crazy crap showing up foe weekend


Crazy? Some runs are beyond crazy. Glad it's far away. Hope it changes and we get 1-3! 


clncut;1771582 said:


> Moves north then back south.....ugh. Its so far out still. Just hope for something plowable


Real far out. I think we will be pushing. Just hope it's less than 6 inches.


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1771673 said:


> Real far out. I think we will be pushing. Just hope it's less than 6 inches.


3"-6" sounds goodThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Meezer;1771693 said:


> 3"-6" sounds goodThumbs Up


2-4 is gooder...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st round









2nd round

























3rd round


----------



## 1olddogtwo

going with dusting to 1/2 max......lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

3-6, good.
2-4, gooder.
1-2, goodest! 

I'm worried this may be a very busy weekend starting Friday and lasting into Monday. 

Tomorrow afternoon or evening could even produce a little burst to cover the ground. If the ground is cold enough?!?!?!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1771768 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon or evening could even produce a little burst to cover the ground. If the ground is cold enough?!?!?!


so you are saying the ground ain't cold enough and it will all melt?

I am not falling for that one again. lol.


----------



## brianbrich1

6+ is good I need enough snow to create a nice white out! !!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1771788 said:


> 6+ is good I need enough snow to create a nice white out! !!


Need video!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn it. I have a certain outdoor Hockey game to go to Saturday night. This is gonna mess with my alcohol intake when I'm there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1771782 said:


> so you are saying the ground ain't cold enough and it will all melt?
> 
> I am not falling for that one again. lol.


grounds temps....love it!

Friday 2/3

Sat-Monday....I have a number, not ready to throw anything out just yet. Not 100% sold. Its been a roller for me over the last 12/13 days!


----------



## Meezer

Pushin 2 Please;1771768 said:


> 3-6, good.
> 2-4, gooder.
> 1-2, goodest!
> 
> I'm worried this may be a very busy weekend starting Friday and lasting into Monday.


 2" Friday, 2" Saturday. 2" Sunday & 2" Monday works for me, Cha Chingpayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer;1771805 said:


> 4" Friday, 4" Saturday. 4" Sunday & 4" Monday works for me, Cha Chingpayup


Fixed it for ya....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1771796 said:


> Damn it. I have a certain outdoor Hockey game to go to Saturday night. This is gonna mess with my alcohol intake when I'm there


I'm glad I turned tickets down. 5-10 degrees along the lake with possible snow. Yup, I'm glad I turned them down!


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo;1771808 said:


> Fixed it for ya....


Thanks, I like that even betterThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1771803 said:


> grounds temps....love it!
> 
> Friday 2/3
> 
> Sat-Monday....I have a number, not ready to throw anything out just yet. Not 100% sold. Its been a roller for me over the last 12/13 days!


Oh just say it BLACK JACK 21...bahaha


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show = Big Snow......never fails.


----------



## Bird21

Long drawn out event, most accounts are now hourly. I think send out the you are going broke emails closer to the events.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning guys kinda nice out this morning


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1772078 said:


> Morning guys kinda nice out this morning


nearly zero. did it get down to zero?


----------



## JustJeff

Close. I think it got down to 1 so far, it's 2 now, but I'm guessing it will drop a few more degrees yet.


----------



## road2damascus

I just went from 2 to 1 and Wgn says around 6 or 7am....0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good Morning All.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Good Morning

overnight we lost our Tues/Weds event :-(

lol


----------



## road2damascus

there has been no one talking about terry lately....thank you.

I like his enthusiasm but man! When I peeked at his Facebook Id join the hype! I've restrained myself from doing so.


----------



## Midwest Pond

He's all over the place, the roller coaster ride of his blogs are too much for me...... and too many words


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well the only thing that is consist is the south has the best chances for the weekend. Not even going to take a stab at the 3rd event.


----------



## birchwood

Skilling wasn't even taking a chance last night. He didn't post any storm totals yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1772118 said:


> Skilling wasn't even taking a chance last night. He didn't post any storm totals yet.


I guess NBC did, they said 4 Fri and 14 Sun/Monday. I only watch Tommy when I can. Usally the boardcast just before the event.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm ok being on the north end of this..... I'm just wondering how they are going to play a hockey game Sunday


working on a pond just seems so far away at this point


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1772128 said:


> I'm ok being on the north end of this..... I'm just wondering how they are going to play a hockey game Sunday
> 
> working on a pond just seems so far away at this point


I really don't see a "warmer" up in the next couple of weeks, "hell" (haha) we may have another sub-zero run soon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Give another 30in by 4/15 and I'll be happy. I think its possible too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hockey game is Saturday night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1772168 said:


> Hockey game is Saturday night.


U mean sledding event?


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1772123 said:


> I guess NBC did, they said 4 Fri and 14 Sun/Monday. I only watch Tommy when I can. Usally the boardcast just before the event.


From abc 7


----------



## condo plow

From abc 7


----------



## condo plow

condo plow;1772201 said:


> From abc 7


.?.???:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## condo plow

condo plow;1772203 said:


> .?.???:bluebounc:bluebounc


.????????? prsport


----------



## brianbrich1

That's it? Here I thought we we're getting a lot of snow.


----------



## condo plow

condo plow;1772205 said:


> .????????? prsport


I am not a pro at predicting the weather but here you go


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1772168 said:


> Hockey game is Saturday night.


Got tickets for the game on Saturday. Going to be a cold night!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yell yeah hammy. I'll be there too. Who care about the cold. Been working in it all year. I'd be happy to drink in it now.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1772136 said:


> Give another 30in by 4/15 and I'll be happy. I think its possible too.


THIS PLEASE! Those of is in the unemployed arena need it!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1772217 said:


> Yell yeah hammy. I'll be there too. Who care about the cold. Been working in it all year. I'd be happy to drink in it now.


Are you tailgating?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1772211 said:


> Got tickets for the game on Saturday. Going to be a cold night!


Awe you and sully could Cuddle after a few beers to keep warm.Kinda be like a momma Kangaroo and here baby......ahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1772262 said:


> Awe you and sully could Cuddle after a few beers to keep warm.Kinda be like a momma Kangaroo and here baby......ahaha


Well that just got weird really quick. I am all for sharing a beer but I don't think Ryan is my type. Too tall.


----------



## road2damascus

Wind chill warning just got cancelled due to the warm front being created here in this thread.


----------



## Mark13

Been snowing all day here so far. Couple inches on the ground and still coming down. Windy too. Brr!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1772321 said:


> Been snowing all day here so far. Couple inches on the ground and still coming down. Windy too. Brr!!


Wow i guess good for you mark


----------



## road2damascus

lots of pre treatment going on today with municipalities


----------



## MR. Elite

Wats up boys!!! 
Im baaaack, all fixed!!! Minor pain here n there but all around.. doin MUCH better!! 
I will say this… When A Doctor tells U NOT 2 do something…. I suggest listen!!!! 
This is now the 2nd time in my time I didn't and well… I learned my 2nd lesson!! HAHAHA


----------



## MR. Elite

So wats up with this snow…??? Ive been getting calls and texts with custy's and friends saying upwards to 11 and 14's!?? I m sticking with less than 5' in my area. 
I deff hope Mother Nature proves me Hella wrong again tho!!! LMAO (she got me REALLY good the last time!)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1772612 said:


> Wats up boys!!!
> Im baaaack, all fixed!!! Minor pain here n there but all around.. doin MUCH better!!
> I will say this… When A Doctor tells U NOT 2 do something…. I suggest listen!!!!
> This is now the 2nd time in my time I didn't and well… I learned my 2nd lesson!! HAHAHA


Yeah Right.You sound like my kid,Kinda like sayin you wont drag race your truck down 90 and get another ticket..:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Busy night.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1772823 said:


> Busy night.....


Busy ? Wing and beer ? Rons headers..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ur doing what to Ron?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well been watchin all day for most part and Skilling Not comitting to anything on sat sun just saying several inches are possible and another storm mon 1-2 pos for friday and flurriess for hammy and sully on hockey game then it starts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok now skilling saying models like pat and ron both said are all iver the place and one he did say shows 4-6 but that was just one of them and more to come in next couple of days......ugh...


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1772660 said:


> Yeah Right.You sound like my kid,Kinda like sayin you wont drag race your truck down 90 and get another ticket..:laughing:


HAHAHA I wasn't even racing… I was jus driving… At 109!! 
N it wasn't a ticket, It was a written warning… well, 4 a few things..
109 in a 55
Improper lane usage
No turn signal 
Crossing over a median
No front plate
Man its good 2 kno people and drop names!!! :laughing:
He didn't say a word about the fact that my windows R so dark, U can't see in at all?


----------



## erkoehler

Some areas reporting a dusting up North, seems pretty isolated but we will have to salt at least one zero tolerance.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1773010 said:


> Some areas reporting a dusting up North, seems pretty isolated but we will have to salt at least one zero tolerance.


I mentioned that yesterday that there was at least a chance of that.


----------



## road2damascus

got the slightest of dusting in highland park. nothing much to report!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well it looks like I may have bought a trailer jetter. And some other misc items. No big trucks. Didn't like any of the set ups. Everything was way over built or under built for my needs. So what we getting with this snow


----------



## road2damascus

wind chill advisory canceled


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1773199 said:


> wind chill advisory canceled


Not yet mike think they said temps going up then falling to around 0 or just slightly above


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1773241 said:


> Not yet mike think they said temps going up then falling to around 0 or just slightly above


Sure its gone...for now. check national weather service.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Now it looks like there sayin snow fri-sat-sun-mon.And he says Metiorlogical winter ends tomorrow at midnight...hahaha nope


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Pat / Ron what are your thoughts on the (storms)?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1773327 said:


> Ok Pat / Ron what are your thoughts on the (storms)?


Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1773384 said:


> Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


I've got a couple driveways I've had that thought with.


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;1773384 said:


> Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


I would hate to be on the wrong side of that garage door.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1773384 said:


> Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


Oh what fun is that just go get the biggin from O.F then push the snow in the driveway.now thats fun 15ft pile in the drive ahahah


----------



## Ranger429

Anyone got any ideas on what the weather is going to be doing Monday through Wednesday? I'm supposed to leave out Monday for Tn to start hauling some trees back but don't want to go if were going to get snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1773327 said:


> Ok Pat / Ron what are your thoughts on the (storms)?


My numbers are out to a a couple guys. I'm waiting till later tonight or tomorrow to post. I'll start with 1 up 2 tomorrow. Looks like 1 or less tho. 


1olddogtwo;1773384 said:


> Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


I'm going with. F that guy!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1773384 said:


> Don't have a clue.....self imposed black out...just got back to Chicago.....going to fun fun this weekend plowing a Southwest town for free, actually one street. Going to push all the snow I can in to someones driveway! I will make this persons life hell! Their is no two ways about it.


Or you could have someone show up and unload a couple of yds of crete....hahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ranger429;1773501 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on what the weather is going to be doing Monday through Wednesday? I'm supposed to leave out Monday for Tn to start hauling some trees back but don't want to go if were going to get snow.


If this helps?????

Monday maybe some snow showers or flurries especially in the AM.
Tuesday and Wednesday very small chance at light snow. 
Cold all the above.
As always, this can change!


----------



## Ranger429

Pushin 2 Please;1773610 said:


> If this helps?????
> 
> Monday maybe some snow showers or flurries especially in the AM.
> Tuesday and Wednesday very small chance at light snow.
> Cold all the above.
> As always, this can change!


Yeah that is about what I've seen from the forecasters to. Just wasn't sure if anyone else saw something different. Doesn't look at this time it is going to be a plowable/salt event. I suppose I could get a guy to cover for me if need be. Thanks


----------



## ultimate plow

1" give or take fri night. Then snow starting at sunset saturday winding down in the late afternoon with some lake effect possible sunday night. Skilling had 6" north to 4 way south at 1145am. With looked to be snow kind of hitting the south sunday PM.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think there will be some surprises, I will elaborate later


----------



## Bird21

Ranger429;1773501 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on what the weather is going to be doing Monday through Wednesday? I'm supposed to leave out Monday for Tn to start hauling some trees back but don't want to go if were going to get snow.


Who is stocking up on trees this early?? A little cold still!


----------



## Ranger429

Not at all. I've got a customer in Harvard that always starts around this same time each year. He buys from the Nashville area and beds them in till it gets warmer.



1olddogtwo;1773673 said:


> I think there will be some surprises, I will elaborate later


Is it later yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1 or less Friday night.

2-4 Saturday night into Sunday AM. 

3-7 Sunday into Sunday night.


----------



## birchwood

Ranger429;1773732 said:


> Not at all. I've got a customer in Harvard that always starts around this same time each year. He buys from the Nashville area and beds them in till it gets warmer.
> 
> Is it later yet.


Ranger do you have your own flat bed semi


----------



## Ranger429

birchwood;1773751 said:


> Ranger do you have your own flat bed semi


Yes I do. The truck in my sig pic is mine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1773750 said:


> 1 or less Friday night.
> 
> 2-4 Saturday night into Sunday AM.
> 
> 3-7 Sunday into Sunday night.


1 or less Friday night.

3-5 Saturday evening / night.

2-4 Sunday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1773882 said:


> 1 or less Friday night.
> 
> 3-5 Saturday evening / night.
> 
> 2-4 Sunday.


0.000-0.001 Friday

0.012-0.032 Saturday evening

0.50.-0.000 sunday

see just a salt run :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1773971 said:


> 0.000-0.001 Friday
> 
> 0.012-0.032 Saturday evening
> 
> 0.50.-0.000 sunday
> 
> :laughing:


those Bac levels for up coming weekend?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1773673 said:


> I think there will be some surprises, I will elaborate later


…. I dont kno wat were doin… But I WANT IN!!!! 
Seriously!!! I love these types of things!! HAHA


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1773976 said:


> those Bac levels for up coming weekend?


Hahaha, that was great!


----------



## birchwood

I've got a feeling this may be one of our last pushes if not last, of the season. Next weeks temps look to be going up. Although wunderground has chances of snow on every other day.


----------



## brianbrich1

Three snow models 2 show about the same range and 1 shows crazy high. Which to believe? The two that are close or in the middle?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1774046 said:


> Three snow models 2 show about the same range and 1 shows crazy high. Which to believe? The two that are close or in the middle?


Its worst then that....north..south..south....north...south..west...nonono east .....I looked for a minute this AM, don't want to say what I think at this point.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1774052 said:


> Its worst then that....north..south..south....north...south..west...nonono east .....I looked for a minute this AM, don't want to say what I think at this point.


So a long few days. My wife is to fly out to San Antonio sunday. Is that doubtful?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

birchwood;1774029 said:


> I've got a feeling this may be one of our last pushes if not last, of the season. Next weeks temps look to be going up. Although wunderground has chances of snow on every other day.


Ummm dont know.still got what pat said a few pages back that this will be a march to remember.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1774133 said:


> Ummm dont know.still got what pat said a few pages back that this will be a march to remember.


March madness everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1774161 said:


> march madness everyone keeps talking about?


basekettball.???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So who sees whats wrong with this picture? Hint, its pretty obvious. But not obvious enough that I noticed it myself.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And I will let Pat give his response when I sent the pic to him yesterday. Its too good for me to steal his thunder


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1774216 said:


> So who sees whats wrong with this picture? Hint, its pretty obvious. But not obvious enough that I noticed it myself.


Someone doesn't know how to count


----------



## ultimate plow

Thats funny


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1774225 said:


> Someone doesn't know how to count


And thats a NEW TRUCK..ooops they did it Again
Funnier than that is from the left or the right its the third switch over.ahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1774217 said:


> And I will let Pat give his response when I sent the pic to him yesterday. Its too good for me to steal his thunder


The poo-poo man can't do number 2......


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1773976 said:


> those Bac levels for up coming weekend?


:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1774252 said:


> The poo-poo man can't do number 2......


Aint number one in the number 3 business


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1774277 said:


> Aint number one in the number 3 business


No you got it all wrong number 3 is in number 2s buisness


----------



## plow3232

anybody know if we had 8 inches of snow at once this month or more?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1773664 said:


> 1" give or take fri night. Then snow starting at sunset saturday winding down in the late afternoon with some lake effect possible sunday night. Skilling had 6" north to 4 way south at 1145am. With looked to be snow kind of hitting the south sunday PM.


Been saying this is a southside event, far north isn't looking too good at this point.

I may miss the event, may have to fly to Boston tonight......trying to get out of it.

Been really busy and this is getting closer to a bust as far as big snow. The south still has a fighting chance.

Yea I know NWS is saying 6-8 is a shot on Sunday. Just not feeling it. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1774589 said:


> Been saying this is a southside event, far north isn't looking too good at this point.
> 
> I may miss the event, may have to fly to Boston tonight......trying to get out of it.
> 
> Been really busy and this is getting closer to a bust as far as big snow. The south still has a fighting chance.
> 
> Yea I know NWS is saying 6-8 is a shot on Sunday. Just not feeling it. Hope I'm wrong.


Salt tonight plow 2" sunday morning ill be happy. Skilling was just showing more snow north sat night where more snow south for sunday. If far north isn't "looking to good" for 6" I'm fine with 2. Just sayin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1774635 said:


> Salt tonight plow 2" sunday morning ill be happy. Skilling was just showing more snow north sat night where more snow south for sunday. If far north isn't "looking to good" for 6" I'm fine with 2. Just sayin


I hope I'm wrong, just wanted to throw my 2 cents out there. I'll find out shortly if I need to pack and catch a plane for the east coast tonight. Been holding off but said last night I would give my thoughts.

Sampling should be done or almost done.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1774646 said:


> I hope I'm wrong, just wanted to throw my 2 cents out there. I'll find out shortly if I need to pack and catch a plane for the east coast tonight. Been holding off but said last night I would give my thoughts.
> 
> Sampling should be done or almost done.


Sampling!!! Geeze jim this is no time to be thinking about beer and wings....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling's RPM model had an area wide 6-8 by Mon am. I don't really buy into that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I must disclose that I'm in a neg tlit myself. Its been a trying week.

Hoping nobody is on 80 west past Lagrange.... its a parking lot!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I know the reason why its backed up Sullys coming back with his new rig from the toilet convention....:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

come north big snow.......


----------



## Bird21

It's gonna snow
We will plow
2" is fine per day 
I don't want this party to end!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all nice outside and seen all the snow we got.00000??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well on my way to HD and it's starting to snow out In Tinley and Orland


----------



## mikeitu7

State and county trucks salting most stops only light flurries for a second then stopped.


----------



## Mark13

Inch or so here in Woodstock.


----------



## brianbrich1

Flurries down here. All done and not enough to do anything


----------



## road2damascus

1.5" mcHenry
1.5" gurnee 
1.2" rockford airport 
0.6" ohare


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1774589 said:


> Been saying this is a southside event, far north isn't looking too good at this point.
> 
> I may miss the event, may have to fly to Boston tonight......trying to get out of it.
> 
> Been really busy and this is getting closer to a bust as far as big snow. The south still has a fighting chance.
> 
> Yea I know NWS is saying 6-8 is a shot on Sunday. Just not feeling it. Hope I'm wrong.


Wow, good night of sleep and no word on Boston, better mood.

This has been a roller of a event to watch. Looks like the 3rd round on Sunday pm needs to be ruled out and the sat into Sunday am is the big one. At this point, I don't even care. Looks better north, better south. The wild card is if the Sunday part doesn't drop fast enough.....

Anyone going to the game still tonight?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes I am. Im not worried, it wont start until around game time. And not much will need to be attended to until morning. So we should be fine


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1775086 said:


> Yes I am. Im not worried, it wont start until around game time. And not much will need to be attended to until morning. So we should be fine


We will be in the south lot around 4 this afternoon.


----------



## ultimate plow

Suprised I woke up to a phone call at 3am that we would be scratching the snow off. I thought we would only be salting. Gosh it was nice plowing an inch and a half.


----------



## road2damascus

This system looks north of me now! Is it going to drop? I looked at past radar and it seems to hold its Path. Future radar has it dropping south on us. Any thoughts?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And A Swing and A Miss.


----------



## dieselss

So that's it. Nothing coming down south at all?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1775317 said:


> So that's it. Nothing coming down south at all?


??? Dont know jeff


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

there is no third wave, that was gone days ago. looking to be about a 2-4 event for most at this point. small chance for 5 further south. probably done snowing by 2-3am.

keep in mind this thing is changing by the hour.


----------



## dieselss

Looking at the radar, don't look good good for coming south


----------



## road2damascus

its lightly snowing up here. my buddy in algonquin says its coming down hard.


----------



## Meezer

road2damascus;1775344 said:


> its lightly snowing up here. my buddy in algonquin says its coming down hard.


My BIL in Gurnee says they have 2" on the ground & it's snowing pretty hard


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And its outta here... she gone..and you can put this one on the board. 0


----------



## road2damascus

I am just north of lake cook border near the lake. I must be on the edge of storm because its light snow on then off, on, off. maybe a quarter inch since it started up today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1775367 said:


> And its outta here... she gone..and you can put this one on the board. 0


I'm sucking the fuel out of your machine......

Yea, don't think it would live up to the hype. We all see a good push, just not the big one.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1775395 said:


> I'm sucking the fuel out of your machine...


You can bring it up here and put the fuel in my machine after we are done in the morning. Only need 15 gallons or so max.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going back to pick another 200 now....hr or so?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just caught the morning hello.....8 good


----------



## 01PStroke

Lightly snowing in downers grove. No accumulation


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Same out here on southside. I hope the ground isn't to warm.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

all i need is 2" and im happy!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

noaa just lowered their "guesstimate" to 1-3" for my area... wah wah


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1775437 said:


> noaa just lowered their "guesstimate" to 1-3" for my area... wah wah


ya and tapering off by midnight no longer 9am. looks like it shifts south.

It will be 2" no worries. You can borrow my ruler too.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Snowing moderately in Winfield. Hoping to hit 4" then I can up-charge the entire push. Also hoping for several end of winter saltings... Gravy money..


----------



## condo plow

Snowing heavy @ midway


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much in Tinley or Orland. 

Good game so far


----------



## condo plow

And now it stopped about an inch Ina half so far


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Only a half here in Lansing.


----------



## condo plow

Started up again at midway 2.4 inches so far we are waiting till 11pm to head out


----------



## MR. Elite

just under 3" on the ground in Elgin now..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its almost done. Out of here by midnight


----------



## rjigto4oje

3 inches in Palos Park still snowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all.time to go run the leaf blower.


----------



## road2damascus

everyone working hard or hardly working?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1775947 said:


> everyone working hard or hardly working?


Having breakfast.....you?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1775950 said:


> Having breakfast.....you?


finishing residential.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1775957 said:


> finishing residential.


How much up north?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1775991 said:


> How much up north?


3-4 mostly


----------



## MR. Elite

got roughly 4" out this way


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ground was too warm down here on the south side


----------



## Snow2Go

Anybody by north ave and Ashland want to make a quick 20.00? I need my back alley plowed. 1 push about 50ft. I sold my setup so I can't plow. 
Text me 815-272-6029


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1776103 said:


> Ground was too warm down here on the south side


Hahaha.....


----------



## Meezer

road2damascus;1775947 said:


> everyone working hard or hardly working?


What a nice birthday present:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/wxstory.php?site=lot

Cha-Ching!payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1776124 said:


> Hahaha.....


Yep sure was only about an inch south....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

little salt and it disappeared


----------



## snowguys

You guys really only got a inch on the south side?


----------



## road2damascus

snowguys;1776203 said:


> You guys really only got a inch on the south side?


internet snow contractor trolling at its finest


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well someone had a rough night. Saw this in a parking lot next to mine this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That a nice snow bin, self service?


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1776271 said:


> Well someone had a rough night. Saw this in a parking lot next to mine this morning.


At least he's got salt


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haha, I thought for sure sully raided it!


----------



## mikeitu7

Surprised it still has salt in it with salt prices these days. Itsthe second that I know of this year. It looks like in the front where the straps hold it broke.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1775991 said:


> How much up north?


4.5" in some spots
3.8" in others


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I thought about taking it or the salt but union rules don't allow a shovel in my hand.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;1776271 said:


> Well someone had a rough night. Saw this in a parking lot next to mine this morning.


That's just the "easy" removal option


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1776348 said:


> That's just the "easy" removal option


Is that what ya call hillbilly fly dumping


----------



## dieselss

Hill billy salt convertible.


----------



## road2damascus

speaking of hill billy....just went to a dinner straight from work in my bibs, boots and everything else I have worn since 1am.


----------



## Mark13

road2damascus;1776532 said:


> speaking of hill billy....just went to a dinner straight from work in my bibs, boots and everything else I have worn since 1am.


That's not normal? 

Someone should have told me!


----------



## WilliamOak

Cranked a heaved joint in a lot so hard I think The front end got air. Otherwise probably the most uneventful push all year.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1776573 said:


> That's not normal?
> 
> Someone should have told me!


My sister in law stopped me at the front door....get those nasty bibs off and boots over there! Fortunately my brother in law is in the snow business as well and we talked shop the whole time. Lots of stories to be told of this season. Going to never be the same after this. Totally spoiled with all this snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1776628 said:


> Cranked a heaved joint in a lot so hard I think The front end got air. Otherwise probably the most uneventful push all year.


Had to relearn how to plow with Vee.

I was a good push, was disappointed overall. The snow was a bust for most.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Earlier today I Powerwashed the plow, I should have dropped in the garage then. I just it a few minutes ago, it was froze hardon to the frame. It was pretty stiff, tought the plugs were going to break., its kold out there!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1776638 said:


> Earlier today I Powerwashed the plow, I should have dropped in the garage then. I just it a few minutes ago, it was froze hardon to the frame. I was pretty stiff, tgought the plugs were going to break., its kold out there!


I made the mistake of washing mine outside a few weeks ago at -15*
I washed it, pulled it in the shop and it was already froze onto the truck. Had to let the whole thing sit inside till the next morning before I could get the plow off.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1776637 said:


> Had to relearn how to plow with Vee.
> 
> I was a good push, was disappointed overall. The snow was a bust for most.


If this snow was a "bust", I love "busts"!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1776645 said:


> If this snow was a "bust", I love "busts"!


Well you must like big bust then. I was hoping to 6-8 knowing the was a pipe dream. I know days ago it wouldnt be. Four is a a good push.

I think most of the country didn't get what was advertised either. Some got stuff that wasn't called for, I really thought the system had a chance of moving north, instead the Canadian high push it further south and surpressed it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Time to do some cutting!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have some old sawzall blades and a worn out cutting wheel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Perfect, were set!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1776645 said:


> If this snow was a "bust", I love "busts"!


I know you like busts (Hoooters) mmmm wings and beer....


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1776712 said:


> I know you like busts (Hoooters) mmmm wings and beer....


Someone say wings...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never got a chance to plow that driveway, may next weekend. The timing was bad for me and not enough snow.

So We still waiting for reviews of the new MVP3!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Also perhaps of a couple of rounds of lite snow this week?


----------



## brianbrich1

Mvp 3 was great. I certainly need a deflector but it throws some serious snow even at speeds under 10mph. Over that speed I create awhite out for myself. Curbing with the high sides is great to.I have a location with a road way that is tight with a high curb/wall on one side and drifted 3' high on the other. Widened it out was a breeze


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still looks active overall for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## brianbrich1

On the southside who does anyone recommend for ice/snow removal for a roof. I've had several calls but best answer I can give is call a roofing company.


----------



## snowish10

I know its the opposite way but northern seasonal service I think does that stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1777115 said:


> On the southside who does anyone recommend for ice/snow removal for a roof. I've had several calls but best answer I can give is call a roofing company.


commercial or residential


----------



## brianbrich1

I've been asked for both. Just would like to know where to direct someone when they ask instead of just saying "a roofing company maybe can help".


----------



## buildinon

Just saw this on EBAY for anyone who has a flat top BOSS V-Blade 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Wings-f...Parts_Accessories&hash=item417d75a1e5&vxp=mtr


----------



## buildinon

Brian check your pm's...just saw your and give me a call if needed


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowish10;1777119 said:


> I know its the opposite way but northern seasonal service I think does that stuff.


We certainly do! Anywhere within 30 minutes drive time of glenview il- no extra charge, every where else the clock starts when we leave.

Been doing a crap load of ice dam removals, been a great year for it!payup


----------



## buildinon

You guys see this? Everyone is stealing salt  even village workers 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...stealing-ton-of-salt-20140303,0,4129535.story


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Its beyond me to figure out why someone who makes that much money a year and could retire happily does stupid stuff like that.

Also I am up to take the wife in for shoulder surgery today all because of that stupid dog accident from last Oct


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1777619 said:


> You guys see this? Everyone is stealing salt  even village workers
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...stealing-ton-of-salt-20140303,0,4129535.story


Where's Mark13 going to get his salt now?.......J/k.....hehehe


----------



## dieselss

Hope all goes well Dennis. Keep the updates coming


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1777670 said:


> Hope all goes well Dennis. Keep the updates coming


Thanks jeff and everyone she just went in so about 1 1/2 hr surgery.

Pat think ya need a snow foil on that plow.just see the video at the dumb dumb lot..haha.Bet ya miss the 3 now..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1777680 said:


> Thanks jeff and everyone she just went in so about 1 1/2 hr surgery.
> 
> Pat think ya need a snow foil on that plow.just see the video at the dumb dumb lot..haha.Bet ya miss the 3 now..


Uploading 2nd now, it was even worst.

It took me a some time to get back to using the Plus. Kept trying to rasie it when it up!


----------



## mikeitu7

Tsp is out salting lots in lemont?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would guess they are checking lots and spot salting. We do the same. Lot of sun melting yesterday.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1777619 said:


> You guys see this? Everyone is stealing salt  even village workers
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...stealing-ton-of-salt-20140303,0,4129535.story


Wow 36 years on the job and you mess it up by stealing salt. What an idiot.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Such as shame. I know the mayor and a lot of guys there. That really is sad. I hope his career was worth it.
On the ggod side, we had almost 2" from the predicted "dusting" last night.


----------



## birchwood

Any body on here know of any reasonably priced industrial/shop spaces for rent around the Joliet area.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1778128 said:


> Any body on here know of any reasonably priced industrial/shop spaces for rent around the Joliet area.


Depends on what u think is reasonable. And what size shop u need.


----------



## giggity

birchwood;1778128 said:


> Any body on here know of any reasonably priced industrial/shop spaces for rent around the Joliet area.


We have a large shop in Villa Park, we rent space generally for $1.00 per square foot.


----------



## road2damascus

tommy bumped tonight into tomorrow mornings snowfall to 2-4" starting at 2-4am 

my observation: looks to end around 10-11:30am

terrible timing on this one!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Maybe 1"-1.5" by 7-8am. That's for midway/Ohare area. Then a total of 3" over rest of day. So in other words, its gonna be a cluster.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, driving to KC right afterwards to drop off a new 450.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fueling crap now.....nap later


----------



## road2damascus

sullivanseptic;1778333 said:


> maybe 1"-1.5" by 7-8am. That's for midway/ohare area. Then a total of 3" over rest of day. So in other words, its gonna be a cluster.


yes it is!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1778333 said:


> Maybe 1"-1.5" by 7-8am. That's for midway/Ohare area. Then a total of 3" over rest of day. So in other words, its gonna be a cluster.


So says the weather man!


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1778352 said:


> So says the weather man!


What do you say?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1778352 said:


> So says the weather man!


Then what's your scope of said snow event grand majestic weather guesser?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1778354 said:


> Then what's your scope of said snow event grand majestic weather guesser?


Bahahahahaha! Yeah, take that Mr. Majestic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1778354 said:


> Then what's your scope of said snow event grand majestic weather guesser?


Do I need to order a code blue?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1778358 said:


> Bahahahahaha! Yeah, take that Mr. Majestic.


You can't handle the truth!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1778353 said:


> What do you say?


0.9 to 3.1 give or take 2inch....hehe


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1778378 said:


> Do I need to order a code blue?


you going to come push snow in my driveway?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1778385 said:


> you going to come push snow in my driveway?


Its ordered wise guy.....

I just deattached a few sectionals off the loaders, oh this guys will be pissed. Also set the A/C 60 and messy with the radio stations.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Goal is camp out away from traffic.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1778400 said:


> Its ordered wise guy.....
> 
> I just deattached a few sectionals off the loaders, oh this guys will be pissed. Also set the A/C 60 and messy with the radio stations.


And which ones are detached? I'll be by with flatbed. But don't tell anyone.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1778400 said:


> Its ordered wise guy.....


Well I won't be home. There is a sign outside of my place that says, beware of house wife with four young kids. Just a warning to whom ever you send.


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1778400 said:


> Its ordered wise guy.....
> 
> I just deattached a few sectionals off the loaders, oh this guys will be pissed. Also set the A/C 60 and messy with the radio stations.


Classic. I very much enjoy cranking the Radios all the way up. Then beat the operator on site to watch them **** when they turn the key


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1778407 said:


> Goal is camp out away from traffic.


Oh come on ill help ya.we can just relocate some of those piles from CTI or OF right to the driveway end


----------



## 01PStroke

Winter Weather Advisory for the south side


----------



## road2damascus

dusting already up here


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1778874 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory for the south side


woot woot Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

4+ here at the border, still snowing


----------



## Sawboy

1" - 1.5" maybe here in Westchester. Gotta hold up until after biz hours to get a push in. I'm hoping!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat thanks for the DD and Brian the new MVP3 you bought from pat looks killer on your truck


----------



## dieselss

Dennis. What's the good word


----------



## condo plow

1.7 so far @ midway airport


----------



## Midwest Pond

3-4" in Mundelein/Libertyville and now the wind is really picking up

be safe everyone, there are spin outs everywhere and the idiots are still proving their dominance lol


----------



## Northsnow

Anyone else having issues with clients refusing service as per their contract?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like they no money


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Northsnow;1779241 said:


> Anyone else having issues with clients refusing service as per their contract?


I had a few that want service turned way back. And yes its due to no more monies


----------



## giggity

Any of the weather gurus see anything else coming anytime soon? I'd like to say I'm tired of plowing, but I'm not lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe Friday and Monday night

Kinda feel the same. Didn't even follow this close


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sounds like a couple inches Fri night/ Sat am for us at the border. 

Not sure if I believe John Dee's forecast for this weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

middle of next week looks like it's worth watching


----------



## mikeitu7

On a older mvp Unimount the plow scoops, v, and goes down.. When I press to go up it goes into v any help? Finished my routes a long time ago just started acting up when I got home


----------



## Sawboy

Best bet would be to post this in the Western section. Get a lot more traffic there


----------



## SnowMatt13

5.8 in McHenry today. 10 mins from me.


----------



## giggity

mikeitu7;1779419 said:


> On a older mvp Unimount the plow scoops, v, and goes down.. When I press to go up it goes into v any help? Finished my routes a long time ago just started acting up when I got home


Either your solenoid or controller are going bad... I'm assuming you checked your front plug connections??


----------



## WilliamOak

Such a joy with temps post storm not being single digits.


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1779005 said:


> Pat thanks for the DD and Brian the new MVP3 you bought from pat looks killer on your truck


Thanks Dennis. I even took my guys out for wings this afternoon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1779494 said:


> Thanks Dennis. I even took my guys out for wings this afternoon


Do recall invite.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3 hrs to KC...

Truck limited to 83 mph. Getting 6.5 mpg.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1779494 said:


> Thanks Dennis. I even took my guys out for wings this afternoon


Your welcome Brian any time enjoy your newer plow.

Pat you need to talk to Mr Ellite on how your truck can go 115mph hahaha. ..Right Dave...

Night all 1 am comes early


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1779531 said:


> Do recall invite.


Sorry it was a spontaneous outing


----------



## buildinon

So had a "classic" moment tonight...

It was roughly 430am and I was still out plowing, blaring some Garth Brooks "shame less" on the the radio with the windows half down. I look over and see this girl getting walked into a cab and getting a good night kiss as she is doing her walk of shame (just an hour before I saw the same couple exit a cab making out and enter the building, so I know it was a walk of shame). So I put the windows all the way down crank the radio up to make sure she can hear "shame less" being played on the radio and have my strobe lights on for a little ambience to set the mood for their good night kiss. The sidewalk crew across the street working was dying laughing, and even the guy started laughing. Oh and you better believe she gave me the one finger salute


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1779684 said:


> So had a "classic" moment tonight...
> 
> It was roughly 430am and I was still out plowing, blaring some Garth Brooks "shame less" on the the radio with the windows half down. I look over and see this girl getting walked into a cab and getting a good night kiss as she is doing her walk of shame (just an hour before I saw the same couple exit a cab making out and enter the building, so I know it was a walk of shame). So I put the windows all the way down crank the radio up to make sure she can hear "shame less" being played on the radio and have my strobe lights on for a little ambience to set the mood for their good night kiss. The sidewalk crew across the street working was dying laughing, and even the guy started laughing. Oh and you better believe she gave me the one finger salute


Priceless moments...just a good ole boy never meaning no harm..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1 hour? What could they have been doing for 1 HOUR? 10-15 minutes, I know. Not 1 HOUR!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1779864 said:


> 1 hour? What could they have been doing for 1 HOUR? 10-15 minutes, I know. Not 1 HOUR!!!!!


Windex Problem?


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;1779864 said:


> 1 hour? What could they have been doing for 1 HOUR? 10-15 minutes, I know. Not 1 HOUR!!!!!


They usually.don't offer 1/4 rates.


----------



## road2damascus

watched tv for 50 minutes???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1779868 said:


> Windex Problem?


Yes, she calls me windex. 2 pumps and a squirt. Not a problem at all. I'm always happy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1779872 said:


> They usually.don't offer 1/4 rates.


I wish they did!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1779868 said:


> Windex Problem?


Nope Dickiedo problem


----------



## road2damascus

Even though yesterday was not the most enjoyable day for me, I am still looking for my next fix. 

Friday Saturday not looking so good right?

Tuesday Wednesday looking like potential push?


----------



## MR. Elite

Only an hour….. I would deff say he has a minor issue. At those times is when U beat that Pu$$y up like U hate that ish!!! 

Epic that U caught them in the aftermath tho!! LOL


----------



## dieselss

Did everyone go to the beach today?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1780596 said:


> Did everyone go to the beach today?


Yep pulled the cover off the sandbox.put my umbrella and beach chair in it and my cooler of beer and fresh plate of .......WINGS..

Sully and Ron where going to come over but Sully got called to dig a hole and Rons flip flops got holes in them so he canceled as well and Pats out if town.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1780600 said:


> Yep pulled the cover off the sandbox.put my umbrella and beach chair in it and my cooler of beer and fresh plate of .......WINGS..
> 
> Sully and Ron where going to come over but Sully got called to dig a hole and Rons flip flops got holes in them so he canceled as well and Pats out if town.


Came back last night...... waiting and BW's to be delivered to office now.


----------



## dieselss

Hey Dennis. I txted you the other day, but hey how's the wifey?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

She took his phone.


----------



## dieselss

Oh my........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good day to order new cutting edges. Done! 

Monday hot again, good day to?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

another one see a big difference besides the plows....its the same push.






betwen that one and those twos?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

sweet. I have a new go pro camera as well. I've been wanting to set it in truck as well but haven't had time to do it.


----------



## Bird21

The warm weather Depresses me!!!

Tues-Weds better be snow


----------



## road2damascus

ya! what he said


----------



## erkoehler

Should be getting my first loader this week, it will be a summer project to get ready for next season. Found a 1988 Ford A-62, and am going to slowly get it up to "par" for next fall.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next fall? What you gonna do with it in the fall?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1780794 said:


> Next fall? What you gonna do with it in the fall?


Need to have it ready to go before boat winterization season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1780797 said:


> need to have it ready to go before boat winterization season.


10-4......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I purchased a jetter trailer today. Time to hydro jet out some lines. Have a few iced up already. Can't wait to see how it works


----------



## road2damascus

light Drizzle highland park.


----------



## erkoehler

3:30 salting tonight, already starting to get slick.


----------



## road2damascus

Right around 3am untreated areas by melting piles started to freeze. We didn't get the freezing rain that was predicted up here. Looks like some flurrys headed our way shortly.


----------



## mikeitu7

Anyone have a fisher western new style chute that I can borrow for an hour or so? Mine broke at the motor pulley. It's coming down as ice.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, sorry.

I love salt runs!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1780993 said:


> Anyone have a fisher western new style chute that I can borrow for an hour or so? Mine broke at the motor pulley. It's coming down as ice.


Sorry brother, I don't. Where ice how much u gotta salt?


----------



## mikeitu7

Almost done had to bust out the walk behind. Most places that have salt residue are not bad, the others are white and spotty ice in places.
Sully I should have gone to pick up the one you saw it had the chute inside the spreader.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This one is for Pat.
Knock Knock.
Whos there?
AINTCHA !
AINTCHA ....WHO

AINTCHA GLAD YOU CAME BACK FOR ALL THIS ...SNOW..!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Some things are better kept to yourself Denmis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1781066 said:


> This one is for Pat.
> Knock Knock.
> Whos there?
> AINTCHA !
> AINTCHA ....WHO
> 
> AINTCHA GLAD YOU CAME BACK FOR ALL THIS ...SNOW..!!!!


came home for this......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/2015/


----------



## Midwest Pond

time to put the plow away for the season and get the patio furniture out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^Yup, problem is my shed has about 2 plus feet of snow blocking the doors!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

and I can't find my patio


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1781084 said:


> Some things are better kept to yourself Denmis.


 Sorry i didnt take my meds this morning..


----------



## road2damascus

I cant find my patio furniture! My grill is buried too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My grill is used year round. Rain, sleet and snow, I'm still grilling. Of course with a beer in my hand!

Drive safe Pat. See you in 2 weeks or so. Not gonna miss anything around here.


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1781143 said:


> I cant find my patio furniture! My grill is buried too.


Thumbs Up nice

I'm in the garage today getting the spring equipment out and start the transition of "winter stuff to the back"

I hate these next few weeks...... no snow and cant touch the ground to start.....:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1781152 said:


> My grill is used year round. Rain, sleet and snow, I'm still grilling. Of course with a beer in my hand!
> 
> Drive safe Pat. See you in 2 weeks or so. Not gonna miss anything around here.


Sounds like my season is over and beginning at the sametime. Don't need to be back until Thanksgiving.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My season is starting also. Only issue is frost will be in the ground for at least another month. Hit 35" of frost yesterday in a snow covered grass area. Around 50-60" in gravel areas. Its gonna take a while to come out of the ground.


----------



## dieselss

Hey Ron, what do you recommend for concrete crack filler for basement wall's? They are slabs not block.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Silly putty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Permaseal? 

Sorry, I really don't know? I'll ask around.


----------



## brianbrich1

Us waterproofing. ..


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1781220 said:


> Silly putty.


I half thought u were gunna say double bubble.


----------



## dieselss

I thought I saw something at white cap supply. Like a 2 part epoxy


----------



## turb0diesel

dieselss;1781188 said:


> Hey Ron, what do you recommend for concrete crack filler for basement wall's? They are slabs not block.


Gorilla glue! for sure!
have you seen the commercial!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone will have a lot of dog poo to pick up.....

What about the stuff in the spray can, you know, the guy in the boat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat have a safe trip and will have do DD again and wings and beer also see ya soon


----------



## mikeitu7

I have a guy that worked at permaseal. Did my basement at less than half what perma was charging me. Haven't had a leak since. There is also a place in chicago on archer and kolmar. Post concrete repair and waterproofing they will sell you what you need if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## dieselss

No no. Your supposta try and flick the guy in the boat


----------



## dieselss

Ok thanks mike


----------



## erkoehler

Enough salt in the bin for 2, maybe 3 applications..... risk it or get another load????


----------



## NorthernSvc's

risk it cause then well get a plowing for sure


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can ya order a half load or does it have to be a full


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

turb0diesel;1781238 said:


> Gorilla glue! for sure!
> have you seen the commercial!?


:laughing:


1olddogtwo;1781240 said:


> Someone will have a lot of dog poo to pick up.....
> 
> What about the stuff in the spray can, you know, the guy in the boat


My yard is going to be nasty when all this snow melts.


erkoehler;1781301 said:


> Enough salt in the bin for 2, maybe 3 applications..... risk it or get another load????


Salt goes 2-3 times as far this time of year. I'm betting you have plenty.


----------



## plow3232

we getting any snow on wednesday? I wanna go to mexico on monday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

plow3232;1781364 said:


> we getting any snow on wednesday? I wanna go to mexico on monday.


Southsiders have the best chance. Looks doubtful for us too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1781368 said:


> Southsiders have the best chance. Looks doubtful for us too.


Well hope we do get something if not it was one hell of a season.Looks like you'll be putting away you plowin boots and pullin out the concrete boots again unless ya already haveThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1781381 said:


> Well hope we do get something if not it was one hell of a season.Looks like you'll be putting away you plowin boots and pullin out the concrete boots again unless ya already haveThumbs Up


Not yet but was told any day now. It is going to be a crazy busy year. Was also told be ready to work 6 days a week for a while. I'm ok with that!payup


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1781383 said:


> Not yet but was told any day now. It is going to be a crazy busy year. Was also told be ready to work 6 days a week for a while. I'm ok with that!payup


Push do you have your own company???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1781454 said:


> Push do you have your own company???


Snow- yes

Concrete- no, I drive a redi mix truck.


----------



## snowish10

Gotcha, if anyone close to westchester like less than a half hour drive is looking for a laborer for the summer, pm- looking for a summer gig.


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1781454 said:


> Push do you have your own company???


Pm sent snowish


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1781468 said:


> Gotcha, if anyone close to westchester like less than a half hour drive is looking for a laborer for the summer, pm- looking for a summer gig.


Ha, I'm looking for work with a 2hr drive from Chicago


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm looking for work, but it must be on a tropical island. I prefer the Caribbean but Hawaii will work as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hear Haiti still needs sanitation work done


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pete Sak is on NBC5 hyping a snow for next weekend

I don't see it, but at this point, I don't even care anymore


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1781629 said:


> Pete Sak is on NBC5 hyping a snow for next weekend
> 
> I don't see it, but at this point, I don't even care anymore


You and me both. Going to be 70 here tomorrow. (KC)


----------



## giggity

*salt*

If anyone needs bulk salt, we have 20 tons available.. $90 Per Ton picked up, Located in Villa Park.. Would prefer to sell larger quantities (not 1 ton at a time).. Call Greg 630-816-5654


----------



## SullivanSeptic

giggity;1781697 said:


> If anyone needs bulk salt, we have 20 tons available.. $90 Per Ton picked up, Located in Villa Park.. Would prefer to sell larger quantities (not 1 ton at a time).. Call Greg 630-816-5654


Now you tell me!


----------



## giggity

SullivanSeptic;1781710 said:


> Now you tell me!


Sorry man! We have about 200 tons, and the boss man finally decided to sell some..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Few been a rough one toyday just got back from Tinley Irish parade.now gotta go home after a few and cook for the wife...


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tuesday/Weds has changed....... may get you guys south pretty gooder


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1781827 said:


> Tuesday/Weds has changed....... may get you guys south pretty gooder


Has come north a bit that's for sure.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1781830 said:


> Has come north a bit that's for sure.


lol..... it actually bummed me out.... i've been getting Spring stuff organized in the garage, brought the Ford Ranger out of storage.... and now this.

.....and Saturday/Sun (sigh)


----------



## road2damascus

Let it keep snowing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

My mom just called me say for me and my friends on that site i belong to.To quit doing the snow dance because the weather she was watchin said 4+ for us on weds..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1781832 said:


> lol..... it actually bummed me out.... i've been getting Spring stuff organized in the garage, brought the Ford Ranger out of storage.... and now this.
> 
> .....and Saturday/Sun (sigh)


Saturday / Sunday? Yeah, that's may need to be watched!


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1781910 said:


> My mom just called me say for me and my friends on that site i belong to.To quit doing the snow dance because the weather she was watchin said 4+ for us on weds..


I stopped a wee bit ago lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1782024 said:


> I stopped a wee bit ago lol


Nice joe.where you at the fest/parade in tinley.


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1782038 said:


> Nice joe.where you at the fest/parade in tinley.


Nope.. Slangin phones in downers grove


----------



## 1olddogtwo

May Have to make return trip for 6in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Geeze just was catching last bit of ch7 weather came on and Schwartz came on and said now late tues into weds morn 5-6 possible 8 inch in some areas plus an additiinal inch later weds eve ????????? Then more sat into sun

Just watched Skilling and he showed 3-5 maybe.think these weather guys try to out do one another by calling That much


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1782114 said:


> Geeze just was catching last bit of ch7 weather came on and Schwartz came on and said now late tues into weds morn 5-6 possible 8 inch in some areas plus an additiinal inch later weds eve ????????? Then more sat into sun
> 
> Just watched Skilling and he showed 3-5 maybe.think these weather guys try to out do one another by calling That much


U hitting the wife's meds now?

Our weather guy is saying something substantial is possible. Its way out there and haven't really paid but much attn to anything lately. feels like I've been in marathons everyday now the last 2 weeks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I was looking at my most gooder long range as its showing a massive event on the night of the 31st. Normally, I would discuss some thing this far out except this one is about 100% right for events that far out. I will be the biggest one yet.!!!!!


----------



## buildinon

Well it can snow all it wants between now and the end of April...the first week of May I am out of here...leaving for Kona Hawaii for vacation. Wife booked the trip a month or so ago, and that is all I am looking forward to at this point. That and being able to go to the rest of the Hawks home games. I can finally stop selling my season tickets because of snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tuesday is looking gooder and holder!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well at this point in the game .I am fine with or without snow.If it snows its a bonus.

The frickin weather guys are not even remotely close on agreement on what is coming skilling says 3-5 @9:00 was watching tail end of ch 7 last night Schwartz 5-6 poss 8 now watchin conrad sayin this morn 1-3 wtf

Now I know it does change as it moves.bu geeze if ya dont know then shut the @#$$up and wight till it get a day out instead of a week.

Now I understand why Pat and Push wait for how much even though we all bug the crap out of them for when and how much.I know i am one of those.So KUDOOS TO YOU GUYS


----------



## Midwest Pond

When Schwartz posted his totals on his Facebook page, I told him the Euro model was too aggressive all year and was wrong.
He typed back that to it was on...... 

it was too aggressive Phil


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reasons are stated above as why I don't try and watch them. Just Tommy and his isobars. That's enough drama.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I like watching Cheryl Scott on NBC...... just because I like watching Cheryl Scott


----------



## giggity

Just putting this up again in case it got missed... We have 20 Tons of Bulk Salt available $90 Per Ton picked up... Located in Villa Park, Call Greg 630-816-5654... Have loader and scale on site


----------



## clncut

Midwest Pond;1782206 said:


> I like watching Cheryl Scott on NBC...... just because I like watching Cheryl Scott


Mmmmmm.........Cheryl Scott!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1782206 said:


> I like watching Cheryl Scott on NBC...... just because I like watching Cheryl Scott


Ditto on Cheryl... I like lookin at her Isobars.....


----------



## snowguys

Does anyone know anyone that sells liquid on the northside


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1782131 said:


> Well I was looking at my most gooder long range as its showing a massive event on the night of the 31st. Normally, I would discuss some thing this far out except this one is about 100% right for events that far out. I will be the biggest one yet.!!!!!


Mother natures April fools joke!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope don't think this time .If he was he would be showing maps of the blizzard from 2011 sayin look out ......I,ll pass the dice over to you to roll..


----------



## concreteguy

Where at in Villa Park, the old VP fuel ?


----------



## giggity

concreteguy;1782472 said:


> Where at in Villa Park, the old VP fuel ?


Yes... if your going to get some, call ahead, no one is around this time of year, there just selling what they dont need so we dont have to store it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

winter storm watch should be issued shortly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1782338 said:


> Mother natures April fools joke!


have I ever joked about snow


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1782496 said:


> have I ever joked about snow


this season, no....but ground temps, yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

73 here in KC ......sick


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1782495 said:


> winter storm watch should be issued shortly


Because it will be during rush hour? Seen different numbers 2-3 or 5+


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well SCARY TASFT JUST SAID A WINTER WEATHER WATCH IS ISSUED FOR KANKAKEE AND BELOW PLUS PARTS OF INDIANA FOR THIS AND HE SAI 1.7 FOR US SOUTH AND MORE NORTH


----------



## giggity

DIRISHMAN;1782534 said:


> well SCARY TASFT JUST SAID A WINTER WEATHER WATCH IS ISSUED FOR KANKAKEE AND BELOW PLUS PARTS OF INDIANA FOR THIS AND HE SAI 1.7 FOR US SOUTH AND MORE NORTH


And skilling says 4-8, NWS says 1-2, weather bug says some accumulation possible.... Blah Blah Blah There all over paid morons


----------



## giggity

Salt is all sold for those of you that have inquired about it..


----------



## Abe568

Not to change gears but anyone know if a shop that does diamond plate polishing or cleaning. I picked up a used weathergaurd box for cheap but it's oxidized and pretty dirty, I tried some stuff I picked up at napa but it helped but not up to my standards.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1782495 said:


> winter storm watch should be issued shortly


What? No way. Ground is way to warm. LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

squishy squishy squishy


----------



## Mark13

Abe568;1782644 said:


> Not to change gears but anyone know if a shop that does diamond plate polishing or cleaning. I picked up a used weathergaurd box for cheap but it's oxidized and pretty dirty, I tried some stuff I picked up at napa but it helped but not up to my standards.


Is it still coated and dull or just aluminum and dull?

Rouge bars and a buffer may do the trick.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1782670 said:


> squishy squishy squishy


Wait? Is that the sound of snow under foot? Or the sound of, well somebody under you?!?!?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## 01PStroke

Swails latest has us in the 8-14 range. I surely hope that's wrong.


----------



## Midwest Pond

nope......... latest runs are a direct hit......

10+ direct hit, rush hour on Weds is a train wreck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1782718 said:


> Wait? Is that the sound of snow under foot? Or the sound of, well somebody under you?!?!?!?!?!? LOL


nope that was him running thru his back yard with flip flops on.......Yikes


----------



## DIRISHMAN

If you all seen tommy yikes. Have fun boys


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lets hope they are wrong with this one. Or we just get an inch or two. Its going to be some wet heavy crap


----------



## Bird21

Heavy wet and a lot of it. The models say 4"-17" for my area. Ugggggg 

Dirt season might not start till May at this point.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

nam model just threw out 16-18" for chicago and suburbs. has temps going all the way down to the low 20's around here so it will not be wet and heavy.. waiting to see what the other models say.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

here you go. keep in mind this is only one models interpretation.


----------



## Bird21

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1782879 said:


> nam model just threw out 16-18" for chicago and suburbs. has temps going all the way down to the low 20's around here so it will not be wet and heavy.. waiting to see what the other models say.


I didn't check the temps. Good thing that much wet snow wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## road2damascus

This one definitely has the "Swails" rollercoaster effect!!! Please buckle your seatbelts and enjoy your ride.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

and then the GFS says no...lol...but it is doing some weird things. i dont completely trust it.


----------



## road2damascus

so now what, we wait for morning runs and hope they are more consistent with one another


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowguys;1782284 said:


> Does anyone know anyone that sells liquid on the northside


Pm sent sorry just saw your message.... I can make you a batch if you bring the salt, otherwise have you tried Arlington power? They carry Sullivan hot brine.... But it's $$$$


----------



## snowish10

snowguys;1782284 said:


> Does anyone know anyone that sells liquid on the northside


What kinda liquid are you looking for???


----------



## road2damascus

winter storm warning says 4-8" through mid morning wed starting at 10pm


----------



## ultimate plow

Ill be pumped for 2-4". No thanks to 8" of cement. Have fun southside.


----------



## brianbrich1

Awesome cause all this grass Iam starting to see looks like crap!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone want to do breakfast in morning


----------



## brianbrich1

Tomorrow or today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tomorrow am


----------



## SnowMatt13

We can all do breakfast tomorrow. It's going to melt anyway....:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

SnowMatt13;1783015 said:


> We can all do breakfast tomorrow. It's going to melt anyway....:laughing:


After last few days ground is to warm for it to stick...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ground temps warm to warm to surpport snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1783021 said:


> Ground temps warm to warm to surpport snow.


Yep silly tv weather guys sayin its going to stick.Causing all this mayhem getting people worried


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Being ground is to warm Ill meet ya for breakfast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1783107 said:


> Being ground is to warm Ill meet ya for breakfast


be sure in clock in its a company meeting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1783133 said:


> be sure in clock in its a company meeting


yep you can count on that.Just talked to the Boss even he says ground is way to Warm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Winter storm update...

Continuing to assess 12z model data for impending winter storm.
Surface observation analysis shows 996 mb low in central ks
roughly between sln and hut...north of latest run of rap model.
Trends so far support the axis of heaviest snow in going forecast
and havent made any changes to this yet...with only tweaks to late
afternoon pops as baroclinic zone starts to shift south and rain
commences in far northern cwa. Rain should quickly flip over to
snow this evening in northern illinois as colder air filters in
from the north.

Of biggest concern with the snow late tonight is the band of very
strong 850-700 mb fgen overlaid by negative epv...as well as the
presence of 50-100 j/kg of mucape. This highlights potential for
convective snow bands and rates of 2 inches plus per hour
wherever this sets up. Keeping totals in check will be
progressive nature of system with midlevel trough remaining
open...so would only expect a few hour period with the really
heavy rates in any given area. Nonetheless...could see some
isolated totals to or even a bit above 8 inches in warning
area...with this most likely to occur roughly along and a bit east
of i-55 corridor.

Likely because of banding potential...higher res guidance showing
a very sharp cutoff to precip in northern cwa...and think this is
overdone...but there will be a gradient in snow amounts roughly in
line with going forecast. Farther south in watch
area...uncertainty remains over how fast changeover will occur and
how much precip will fall after changeover...so will make a
decision on headline for southeast cwa with afternoon issuance.
Finally...winds remain a significant concern as well late tonight
into wednesday morning...with soundings supporting northerly wind
gusts to 40+ mph. This will exacerbate impacts to weds am commute
even as snow winds down.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Have fun getting to work everyone. Bahahaha. They are all gonna be screwed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

next big one could be the 21st time frame.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

forgot map......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sullivanseptic;1783217 said:


> have fun getting to work everyone. Bahahaha. They are all gonna be screwed


1122 am cdt tue mar 11 2014

...periods of moderate to heavy snow expected tonight into
wednesday morning...

Ilz013-014-019>023-032-inz001-002-120030-
/o.con.klot.ws.w.0006.140312t0300z-140312t1800z/
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
lake in-porter-
including the cities of...wheaton...chicago...ottawa...oswego...
Morris...joliet...kankakee...pontiac...gary...valparaiso
1122 am cdt tue mar 11 2014

...winter storm warning remains in effect from 10 pm this evening
to 1 pm cdt wednesday...

* timing...rain is expected to change to snow by mid to late
this evening from north to south. The snow should end from
west to east wednesday morning.

* snow rates...1 to 2 inches per hour at times late this evening
and overnight.

* total snow accumulations...4 to 8 inches by wednesday mid
morning.

* main impacts...periods of heavy snow...combined with northerly
winds of 20 to 30 mph and gusts to 40 mph late tonight through
wednesday morning will lead to considerable blowing and drifting
snow...with near blizzard conditions at times. Travel will
likely become treacherous due to snow covered roads and
significantly reduced visibility late tonight and through
wednesday morning.

* other impacts...travel in and out of ohare and midway airports
will likely be adversely impacted wednesday morning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1783217 said:


> Have fun getting to work everyone. Bahahaha. They are all gonna be screwed


Oh come on this will never happen ground temps are way to warm..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope my wideout will be able to bust through these drifts. Its not made for that but I should manage.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1783256 said:


> I hope my wideout will be able to bust through these drifts. Its not made for that but I should manage.


Mvp3 In the future??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1783256 said:


> I hope my wideout will be able to bust through these drifts. Its not made for that but I should manage.


Hey think ya just can run a liquid thru the jetter.that should help with the snow build up and drifting.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1783259 said:


> Mvp3 In the future??


hes too Dutch for that.....


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1783287 said:


> hes too Dutch for that.....


Not unless someone leaves there's unattended


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I may try out the new Meyer vee. Seems very stout! Probably just trade in Wideout for it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1783301 said:


> I may try out the new Meyer vee. Seems very stout! Probably just trade in Wideout for it


Yeah ok must have been over come by to much jetter juice...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any southside guys want to do breakfast after clean ups Thursday am?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1783302 said:


> Yeah ok must have been over come by to much jetter juice...


Well, what's a guy supposed to do? I need to figure out a way yo bust thru drifts, ya know.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I may want to. Mmmmmm, waffles!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1783316 said:


> I may want to. Mmmmmm, waffles!


If so, I'll have Ron buy!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think he owes me or u money for something. Actually he will owe me money. But not for what he wants. Gotta change out pumps at his house.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, he likes paying with wings. He thinks the hotter the wing, the higher the value, and the dipping sauce is the pot of gold!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wings r cool too. Hot wings, plow wings. Either one. Ya know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spent a few hours in beautiful Riverdale this afternoon. Old man got carjacked Sunday. He stop a gas station to put air in tire and someone push him and jumped in car. I'll miss the Vue.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1783319 said:


> If so, I'll have Ron buy!


I'll buy.


SullivanSeptic;1783324 said:


> I think he owes me or u money for something. Actually he will owe me money. But not for what he wants. Gotta change out pumps at his house.


How bout I owe you for both things?


1olddogtwo;1783332 said:


> Yea, he likes paying with wings. He thinks the hotter the wing, the higher the value, and the dipping sauce is the pot of gold!


I have nothing!:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1783338 said:


> Spent a few hours in beautiful Riverdale this afternoon. Old man got carjacked Sunday. He stop a gas station to put air in tire and someone push him and jumped in car. I'll miss the Vue.


Is they guy ok? Hope so


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1783314 said:


> Any southside guys want to do breakfast after clean ups Thursday am?


Yummm iam in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Blizzard warning just came in on my phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1783399 said:


> Blizzard warning just came in on my phone


Text messages from RJS doesn't mean it so......

Going back to sleep now.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i think our ground here in Lake County is way too warm..... the storm is drying out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No rain....lite snow flakes and sleet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just has lighting and thunder as I hit submit.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain now.....need sleep.


----------



## MR. Elite

some rain drops r ACTUALLY turning in2 snow in my parts….?? 

But jus disintegrate when hit the ground...


----------



## Meezer

MR. Elite;1783609 said:


> some rain drops r ACTUALLY turning in2 snow in my parts….??
> 
> But jus disintegrate when hit the ground...


Yeah, but give it time it's still early......


----------



## road2damascus

radar shows snow here at lake cook border. still rain. probably take forever to get accumulation. wake me up when I got to plow. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowing pretty good in Elmwood park. Big heavy flakes. Non sticking yet though, ground must still be too warm


----------



## erkoehler

Sitting on a lot in Northbrook watching a rain/snow mix. 

Lots are just wet. Not even any slush yet. Still reading 34-35 degrees.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got about one inch, appears to be white, heavy, with large flakes. Kinda reminds me of.......always its coming down at a good clip.


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll take a nap in the truck....just starting to get some slush on lot.


----------



## giggity

Bout ready to call this a bust... Just not wanting to stick to pavement... Don't see it accumulating anywhere near predicted if it's suppose to be done by morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we're starting our push now


----------



## snowguys

I think the guys down south might have alittle more then us up north just a dusting by ohare


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crazy heavy to!!!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

Now this is the stuff I like.. Jus gimme another 14+" N then I would say its ok 2 end the season!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ur insane.


----------



## birchwood

Can you say concrete


----------



## ultimate plow

Dusting here. Snowing light but hopefully its done by 430 or so.


----------



## ultimate plow

MR. Elite;1783654 said:


> Now this is the stuff I like.. Jus gimme another 14+" N then I would say its ok 2 end the season!!!!!!


Man i though i used to be gun ho. U r insane


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good packing too......LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1783655 said:


> Ur insane.


U kno it…..



ultimate plow;1783659 said:


> Man i though i used to be gun ho. U r insane


I jus love this wet heavy messy give the truck a workout stuff!!!! HAHAHA 
Im already starting 2 miss the snow season…. I started getting used 2 this ish fluggin up my reg work, and the stress is caused… But truly, I love this types of pushes!!!

Enjoy boys, N b safe!!!! 
BTW.. I deff wanna hear about the casualties 2mar!!! I love it!!!! hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My windrower is broke..... just making clumps


----------



## ChicagoPlower

erkoehler;1783636 said:


> Sitting on a lot in Northbrook watching a rain/snow mix.
> 
> Lots are just wet. Not even any slush yet. Still reading 34-35 degrees.


Hey Erkoehler- If you're up from your snooze, about how much snow do you have on your lot in Northbrook?
Thanks-


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We got 4-5 south in tinley heavy still


----------



## grandview

Hopefully by the time it gets here the temp with be in the high teens some it won't be to heavy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got lightning in the vicinity


----------



## ChicagoPlower

1olddogtwo;1783669 said:


> We got 4-5 south in tinley heavy still


That's a big difference from the 1/4" I've got up here in Wadsworth. It looks like you've got at least another 4" on the way. 8" of wet snow pushin, time to start giving the truck a pat on the dashboard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grandview;1783670 said:


> Hopefully by the time it gets here the temp with be in the high teens some it won't be to heavy.


Easy 2 inch an hour can't see across lot


----------



## dieselss

I think I just saw a smart car get blown past me


----------



## erkoehler

ChicagoPlower;1783666 said:


> Hey Erkoehler- If you're up from your snooze, about how much snow do you have on your lot in Northbrook?
> Thanks-


We started pushing at 3 on zero tolerance stuff. Probably an inch now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow getting dry. Blowing round


----------



## 01PStroke

Know what really grinds my gears? Nails. Should've guessed riding dirty with no spare would backfire one day! Careful out there boys!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so what does everybody have


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1783713 said:


> so what does everybody have


i had a good night sleep ........ only 1" of slop in mundelein


----------



## mikeitu7

Streets are in ice-skating rink now


----------



## dieselss

Yes they are. Be safe yall


----------



## dieselss

I think we got 3-4 down here pat


----------



## mikeitu7

Chicago streets look like it never snowed and suburbs are ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would say we got 6 or 8 inches


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1783738 said:


> Chicago streets look like it never snowed and suburbs are ice.


snow ice cars everywhere


----------



## erkoehler

1-1.5 made for a quick push. Few cleanups tonight and we'll be set.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3 or 4 more these types the storms I'll be happy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya.hope we get the snow there calling for on sun/mon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

feels wrong plowing snow need sunglasses


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just woke up to a funny, had 6 text messages from neighbors. I left my lights and light running for the last 4 hours! Did the same thing a couple years ago, the cops and the old lady couldn't figure how to turn them off. They couldn't find the control pad.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That was fun. Always enjoy plowing wet concrete.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

nice easy money... give me a few more of those and we can call the season... at this rate we are what 10-12" away from being the snowiest season on record? bring it!!!! wesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thought it was a good event. Going back out a 2AM


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We actually got everything fully plowed and salted. No clean ups tonight. Went back through all the lots and couldn't believe how nice they looked. So thats a nice bonus. I can sleep tonight. I have some digging to do tomorrow anyway


----------



## resilient63

Almost 5" on our lots in Bloomingdale and Glendale. Sloppy mess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1783996 said:


> nice easy money... give me a few more of those and we can call the season... at this rate we are what 10-12" away from being the snowiest season on record? bring it!!!! wesport


Hell ya, bring it, bring it hard!


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1784091 said:


> Hell ya, bring it, bring it hard!


I saw that movie


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1784121 said:


> I saw that movie


Funny movie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eggs, bacon, ham, steak, perhaps a side order of french toast or pancakes......mmmmmm.


----------



## condo plow

84.4 inches for this season @ midway 79.1 inches @ O'hare......are we done?


----------



## road2damascus

condo plow;1784399 said:


> 84.4 inches for this season @ midway 79.1 inches @ O'hare......are we done?


My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who said two more events. But doubtful about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1784399 said:


> 84.4 inches for this season @ midway 79.1 inches @ O'hare......are we done?


Ah that's wrong. Ohare is about 80 and Midway is more. Closer to 85 or so. I could be wrong unless they somehow counted the melted snow in their calculations.

Was a good breakfast, who knew it would have been 4 hrs long.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1784446 said:


> My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who said two more events. But doubtful about it.


Tuesday night mix.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1784458 said:


> Ah that's wrong. Ohare is about 80 and Midway is more. Closer to 85 or so. I could be wrong unless they somehow counted the melted snow in their calculations.
> 
> Was a good breakfast, who knew it would have been 4 hrs long.


Wow what the hell did I interpret The 1st time.....I better sleep


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1784459 said:


> Tuesday night mix.....


no more packed isobars and on to winter cocktails


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1784468 said:


> no more packed isobars and on to winter cocktails


Thanks for breakfast? And 4 hrs of laughs and good time..


----------



## brianbrich1

Thanks pat ...


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1784470 said:


> Thanks for breakfast? And 4 hrs of laughs and good time..


your welcome but i wasn't there Dennis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron, Hammy, and Sully missed a good sober time.

Got to go to West Dundee 1st in the AM, looking forward to the traffic.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1784599 said:


> Ron, Hammy, and Sully missed a good sober time.
> 
> Got to go to West Dundee 1st in the AM, looking forward to the traffic.


It's almost St. Patty's Day. Is there such a thing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Two more would be sweet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1784603 said:


> It's almost St. Patty's Day. Is there such a thing?


I agree. No sober time coming anytime soon. Came home to a case of Coors Light bottles on my front porch. Glad I did one of my neighbors driveway yesterday. Hope a case is enough for tonight?


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1784599 said:


> Ron, Hammy, and Sully missed a good sober time.
> 
> Got to go to West Dundee 1st in the AM, looking forward to the traffic.


 What r u doing in my neck of the woods tomorrow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1784642 said:


> What r u doing in my neck of the woods tomorrow?


Need to walk thru a national chain store and prep to close it. I reather not say the name even tho its been announced.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1784637 said:


> I agree. No sober time coming anytime soon. Came home to a case of Coors Light bottles on my front porch. Glad I did one of my neighbors driveway yesterday. Hope a case is enough for tonight?


I assume it was Dave's? I did his driveway a few time this year also, but I got squat. Must be nice to have neighbors that like you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go ryan I started early...God Bless Home.......Mayo Ireland....County Westport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Salting Saturday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1784656 said:


> I assume it was Dave's? I did his driveway a few time this year also, but I got squat. Must be nice to have neighbors that like you


No, actually somebody that lives just south us. Wife was actually stuck in the driveway. Got her out than plowed her. The driveway that is!

I've also done Dave's several times.

Did yours several times.

Did your partners several times.

Why can't anybody do me?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The can was to big so it went sideways....mmmm good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1784662 said:


> No, actually somebody that lives just south us. Wife was actually stuck in the driveway. Got her out than plowed her. The driveway that is!
> 
> I've also done Dave's several times.
> 
> Did yours several times.
> 
> Did your partners several times.
> 
> Why can't anybody do me?


Didn't you do me once or twice?

Wow.......sounds like enough have u bend over already.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1784661 said:


> Salting Saturday


I saw that. Small dusting possible. Unreal. 


1olddogtwo;1784667 said:


> Did you do me once or twice?
> 
> Wow.......sounds like enough have u bend over already.


Never enough!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah saw u did mine a few times. The wife was on phone with me once when u pulled up. I'm just glad you could take care of her, I mean it. Thats wat buddies do, right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ I agree. Sometimes change is good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, New Lennox must be the land of.......snow


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1784688 said:


> Wow, New Lennox must be the land of.......snow


highest snow total last storm at 7"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1784688 said:


> Wow, New Lennox must be the land of.......snow


It always is!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1784705 said:


> It always is!


I know right? I think they are using the broken tape measure that Ron gave his wife to use


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1784703 said:


> highest snow total last storm at 7"


It seems like every south event, New Lennox is the winner!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1784709 said:


> I know right? I think they are using the broken tape measure that Ron gave his wife to use


Shhhhhh, it's not broke!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Where u see these snow totals? Send me a link


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll send u a pic.


----------



## birchwood

Glad he got arrested. I plowed culdasacs for Bolingbrook for a few years. And had many fingers given and lots of yelling. Had one guy that kept shoveling his snow back into the street and each pass I kept pushing it back. He then started throwing shovel fulls of snow at my truck. http://fw.to/QqbTLzd


----------



## birchwood

birchwood;1784756 said:


> Glad he got arrested. I plowed culdasacs for Bolingbrook for a few years. And had many fingers given and lots of yelling. Had one guy that kept shoveling his snow back into the street and each pass I kept pushing it back. He then started throwing shovel fulls of snow at my truck. http://fw.to/QqbTLzd


Sorry link doesn't work.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

U drunk? Its Ok if u say yes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1784739 said:


> I'll send u a pic.


A pic of what?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

haha.. here is a link for above

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/suburbs/bolingbrook/chi-bolingbrook-man-charged-with-threatening-snow-plow-driver-20140313,0,3813739.story


----------



## White Gardens

Wow,

I catch up on this thread every once in a while and this time you guys sound delirious.

We are close to 50" down here, I can't imagine what you guys 2 hours north have been dealing with this winter.

Or even the suckers up farther......




.......


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1784771 said:


> U drunk? Its Ok if u say yes!


No its kinda of sad for a 32 year old I don't completely understand modern technology like the internet and smart phones.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1784779 said:


> Wow,
> 
> I catch up on this thread every once in a while and this time you guys sound delirious.
> 
> We are close to 50" down here, I can't imagine what you guys 2 hours north have been dealing with this winter.
> 
> Or even the suckers up farther......
> 
> .......


U see the whack Jobs I have to deal with!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1784783 said:


> U see the whack Jobs I have to deal with!


Nick ...nick.....pay no attention to him he delerious from no sleep for days and having caffine withdrawls as well.....lol


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1784877 said:


> Nick ...nick.....pay no attention to him he delerious from no sleep for days and having caffine withdrawls as well.....lol


Someone say caffeine. I think my coffee IV fell out..


----------



## buildinon

That was a HEAVY snow this go around. By far the heaviest of the season. It was easy to push during the day, but when we went back out at night to do clean up it had frozen solid and became a real pita. 

Did see two first's this go around:
1) Saw a plow truck get repoed...lol...I was plowing a condo area we do, and there was company doing another one across the street when it happened. The sub they were using was outside of his truck (a newer F250 with salter and western plow on it) clearing the sidewalks when the repo guy ran up, jumped in and drove off with the truck. Laughed my butt off. I know it was a repo, because the tow truck was around the corner with his partner in it and the company that did it I worked for back in the day (no I didn't turn the guy in I hadn't been to this site in two years...lol). Never know what you are going to see in the city.

2) When I was leaving my house I saw a plow truck get pulled over as I was sitting at the gas station. Noticed he didn't have any rear tail lights but had head lights on and his strobes. Figured he was getting stopped for the tail lights and maybe the strobes. Buffalo Grove can be strict depending on the officer with the strobes. So a few minutes go by and 2 more sqauds pull up, and the driver is getting arrested, and the other two guys in the truck are getting searched. When I left the driver was in a squad car and the two others were in cuffs as well. 

Don't know about ya'll but I am worn out and ready for the snow season to end. I am ready to sleep for a week and then maybe, just maybe we can do it all over again.


----------



## MR. Elite

Im giving donkey of the day 2day 2…….. Lee Palmer of Oregon

This man no only is afraid of his house pet, a pu$$y cat…. But lee Palmer allowed his 20lb house cat 2 scare him, but this cat also held him, his wife and his 7month old son hostage in there own bedroom!! 
Now, I can understand getting Ur infant and wife away from Garfield 4 safety… But I cannot understand hiding in a bedroom n calling 911 2 admit that U n Ur family are being held hostage by Hardcore Heathcliff…

Deff check out the link below for more on this preposterous Pu$$y and also 2 hear the 911 call recording..
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2014/03/911-call-reveals-ore-family-held-hostage-by-fat-cat/


----------



## dieselss

Nice riding weather today


----------



## PapaSnowPlow

Did not think we would be getting snow this weekend. I'm seeing 50% chance now for sat night from 7pm to 7am. Anyone hear any possible amounts?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

.5 of an inch for sat night is all I see. The storm is way far north.


----------



## MR. Elite

WOW… Really slow day round here boys….?? 
Y'all gotta give me something 2 read here while Im on conf calls n doing my work!!! 
I keep checking in 4 some good reads, N NOTHING!!! :crying: 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

_π°¢•÷_×=¶©®™<¶÷×


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go how about reading this


----------



## MR. Elite

HAHAHAHA Y'all r funny al Fug!!! 
Pat…. Idk why Ur cussing at me… I didnt mean 2 upset U..!?? LOL
Dennis…. I would love 2 read that…. But I don't kno Arabic??? 
LOLOL U guys are great!!! Deff made me chuckle after the HELL WEEK (Thank U Sully) I had!!! 
And Its FAR from over…..!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Some depressing weather. Spring blues setting in.

Ive been holding off the last three invoices, might as well finish them and get paid!

Still think theres more gold waiting to fall before the season ends.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1785604 said:


> Some depressing weather. Spring blues setting in.
> 
> Ive been holding off the last three invoices, might as well finish them and get paid!
> 
> Still think theres more gold waiting to fall before the season ends.


I hope it's done. I have an out door bar and a fire pit to build. Finish siding my barn. Not to mention I need to get the driveway paved. Septic inspected and add landscape lighting all at the new house. Need the ground to dry up first though.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ To bad we don't know any good a asphalt or septic guys!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1785631 said:


> I hope it's done. I have an out door bar and a fire pit to build. Finish siding my barn. Not to mention I need to get the driveway paved. Septic inspected and add landscape lighting all at the new house. Need the ground to dry up first though.


How many heads of cattle are you starting off with?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1785633 said:


> ^^^ To bad we don't know any good a asphalt or septic guys!!!!!


I don't know of any either.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

No cattle but u do have 4 acres of land now. 1 acre which is being farmed by the neighbor


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1785637 said:


> I don't know of any either.


I know some guys.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1785636 said:


> How many heads of cattle are you starting off with?


Cattle?? Hes not raising Cattle he is raising hammies ......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1785586 said:


> HAHAHAHA Y'all r funny al Fug!!!
> Pat…. Idk why Ur cussing at me… I didnt mean 2 upset U..!?? LOL
> Dennis…. I would love 2 read that…. But I don't kno Arabic???
> LOLOL U guys are great!!! Deff made me chuckle after the HELL WEEK (Thank U Sully) I had!!!
> And Its FAR from over…..!!!!!


Arabic!!!!! Really.that my friend is an old irish saying is Gaelic


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1785631 said:


> I hope it's done. I have an out door bar and a fire pit to build. Finish siding my barn. Not to mention I need to get the driveway paved. Septic inspected and add landscape lighting all at the new house. Need the ground to dry up first though.


Mike I do know a good brick guy for your bar and fire pit. Send me an email if you are interested. I attached a few pictures for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wow that is gorgeous love the fire pit.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wow! Really nice! Driveway first thought.


----------



## road2damascus

Snow tonight?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1785880 said:


> Snow tonight?


As of last night mike you guys up north might get a bit more than us.from what i remember we might get1-2 you guys might get think like 2-3 1/2


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1785883 said:


> As of last night mike you guys up north might get a bit more than us.from what i remember we might get1-2 you guys might get think like 2-3 1/2


who you getting those numbers from? I like em better than the numbers i got.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1785885 said:


> who you getting those numbers from? I like em better than the numbers i got.


They where from pat yesterday and also on the local


----------



## MR. Elite

very nice brick work Birchwood…


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok wtf now there sayin a dusting on lovely ch 7


----------



## road2damascus

yes. barely a salting : (


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well spent the AM looking at used cars/SUV's....that didn't go so well. He'll be driving the jeep this week.

Did pick up my parts from Ford. Needed new bracket and trailer plug from the 2nd rear-ending. I had to replace the wiring harness cause it was smashed to crap. The parts that came in are for the 5th wheel plug in the bed, not the one I needed or so I thought. The parts guy gave stuff to see if I could make it work. The existing harness had to plugs I was able to plug the 5th wheel harness to. I still need the plug part with the seven round and 4 pin. They pulled it off a 150 for me. 

Well come to find out, most of the fuses were blown from the wiring being pinched together. That was also fun. Need the plug cause I'm picking up trailer in KC Tuesday.

Once I had all that worked out, I added another set of lights and fixed the lights on the backtrack. Also change oil and fuel filters. Truck need one hell of a bath inside and out!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1785920 said:


> Well spent the AM looking at used cars/SUV's....that didn't go so well. He'll be driving the jeep this week.
> 
> Did pick up my parts from Ford. Needed new bracket and trailer plug from the 2nd rear-ending. I had to replace the wiring harness cause it was smashed to crap. The parts that came in are for the 5th wheel plug in the bed, not the one I needed or so I thought. The parts guy gave stuff to see if I could make it work. The existing harness had to plugs I was able to plug the 5th wheel harness to. I still need the plug part with the seven round and 4 pin. They pulled it off a 150 for me.
> 
> Well come to find out, most of the fuses were blown from the wiring being pinched together. That was also fun. Need the plug cause I'm picking up trailer in KC Tuesday.
> 
> Once I had all that worked out, I added another set of lights and fixed the lights on the backtrack. Also change oil and fuel filters. Truck need one hell of a bath inside and out!!!


Gave my trucks baths....lots of sand came out of em.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was in the 80's the last real car wash it got.....going thru and spraying in the car wash doesn't count cause I only shoot the plow and windows.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1785922 said:


> It was in the 80's the last real car wash it got.....going thru and spraying in the car wash doesn't count cause I only shoot the plow and windows.


I didn't use soap. Just warm enough yesterday to get the 3800psi 4gpm paint stripper to rinse off everything in a sort of acceptance that season is over.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still see two poss event in the next two weeks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just got another shirt in the mail today. 3X this time. Thanks wheel of snow


----------



## road2damascus

got two myself


----------



## ultimate plow

Havent recieved mine yet. I aced that wheel of fortune too


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Washed my truck today as well. It was getting bad.


----------



## mikeitu7

Well spent the AM looking at used cars/SUV's....that didn't go so well. He'll be driving the jeep this week.

What are you shopping for? Maybe I can help. I go to the auctions. Only bad thing is no one from the public are allowed anymore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1785961 said:


> Well spent the AM looking at used cars/SUV's....that didn't go so well. He'll be driving the jeep this week.
> 
> What are you shopping for? Maybe I can help. I go to the auctions. Only bad thing is no one from the public are allowed anymore.


The old man got car jacked last week, thought he wanted something like his beloved Vue......boy was I wrong. It range of a 05 Buick car to a 11 kia sport. Told him he better figure something out by next weekend.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How about we just go get his car back for him?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1785973 said:


> How about we just go get his car back for him?


Haha, hell no! I hated that POS. It probably broke down on home boy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I could Get him to buy my truck, I would be golden.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1785976 said:


> If I could Get him to buy my truck, I would be golden.


No body wants that mess


----------



## WilliamOak

Hambrick & Co.;1785995 said:


> No body wants that mess


My god this site needs a "like" button more and more every day lol


----------



## Sawboy

Odd question for you guys, but as most of you are mostly local, I have to ask. As some of you know, I train dogs. I'm looking to rent some space to hold group classes. I need roughly 1,000sq ft of indoor space that's heated / AC. I am looking to run one, maybe two weeknight classes, and one weekend (most likely Sunday) class. Each class is about 90 minutes. I do have proper insurance. Standard obedience training, no attack or protection work. 

Ideally, within 10 miles of 60154, but can go further for the right price, location.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a nice chevy duramax he can buy.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1786006 said:


> I have a nice chevy duramax he can buy.


Me too. Mine's been babied since I got it 4 years ago.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1786008 said:


> Me too. Mine's been babied since I got it 4 years ago.


Yeah OK! Haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1786005 said:


> Odd question for you guys, but as most of you are mostly local, I have to ask. As some of you know, I train dogs. I'm looking to rent some space to hold group classes. I need roughly 1,000sq ft of indoor space that's heated / AC. I am looking to run one, maybe two weeknight classes, and one weekend (most likely Sunday) class. Each class is about 90 minutes. I do have proper insurance. Standard obedience training, no attack or protection work.
> 
> Ideally, within 10 miles of 60154, but can go further for the right price, location.


I know of a shop in New Lennox, as a matter of, they like poop.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1786083 said:


> I know of a shop in New Lennox, as a matter of, they like poop.


I know of a garage with a doggie door and poop outside..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a bunch of guys that have shops available. Actually I may have someone in my buildings that has a decent size one for rent for a good price. The problem is gonna be air conditioning in the summer. Most shops don't have A/C. Usually its a tall ceiling and too big to keep cool. I can ask around tho. Not sure if New Lenox is too far?


----------



## Sawboy

I hear you on the AC, but if it's a tall enough place, and there are ceiling fans, depending on ventilation, we can get by. Especially since the classes are at 6:30pm or after. 

New Lenox is a bit too far though.


----------



## giggity

Sawboy;1786277 said:


> I hear you on the AC, but if it's a tall enough place, and there are ceiling fans, depending on ventilation, we can get by. Especially since the classes are at 6:30pm or after.
> 
> New Lenox is a bit too far though.


PM sent.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sears hardware is closing in TP...just scored a DeWalt 20V 1/2 impact for 80.00. Good buys on everything.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1786334 said:


> Sears hardware is closing in TP...just scored a DeWalt 20V 1/2 impact for 80.00. Good buys on everything.


I'm on my way! Its the sears outlet across from menards?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1786335 said:


> I'm on my way! Its the sears outlet across from menards?


Yea......some stuff 50% or more off.


----------



## snowish10

Wish i was closer!! to sears


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Found a parts truck in parking lot!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Found a parts truck in parking lot!


----------



## snowish10

haha what kinda truck lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1786369 said:


> haha what kinda truck lol


why do ya think he bought the cordless DEWALT....:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1786369 said:


> haha what kinda truck lol


silver 2014 Super Duty


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey, what happened to my tailgate, rear fender, and passenger door?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1786389 said:


> silver 2014 Super Duty


hmmm i do need a bed for my truck  hahah


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Come on down, I'll buy a the torx set, its 50% off today!..... it even comes with a black toolbox


----------



## snowish10

Wooot woot haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks interesting









needs watching, showing heavy backside snow









here's the 31-1 just being picked up on the models. Two weeks ago I said it could be big








Not saying any of these could or will snow. At this time of year, I dont trust anything.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1786391 said:


> Hey, what happened to my tailgate, rear fender, and passenger door?


A handicap sign ran by at 35mph and smashed it all up? :laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Please no snow, i got school next week and going outa town next friday and saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1786408 said:


> Please no snow, i got school next week and going outa town next friday and saturday.


You just guaranteed it!


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1786410 said:


> You just guaranteed it!


ohh well, i guess itll be shool, snow plowing, school, snow plowing. Maybe i can break 170 hours this season. payup payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1786408 said:


> Please no snow, i got school next week and going outa town next friday and saturday.


Thanks Adam..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got plans into the next two weeks as well. Ya Mon!


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1786428 said:


> Thanks Adam..


It can snow all the week, if thats better.


----------



## mikeitu7

1olddogtwo;1786334 said:


> Sears hardware is closing in TP...just scored a DeWalt 20V 1/2 impact for 80.00. Good buys on everything.


Was there yesterday only was 25% off what did you do to get it for $80 I was told $149


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1786473 said:


> Was there yesterday only was 25% off what did you do to get it for $80 I was told $149


Sign said 25 off...cash register gave me half off


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1786486 said:


> Sign said 25 off...cash register gave me half off


must have been his savoy and debonaire look and attitude why he got 50% bet if ron was there he would have got 75% because she found him Tall Dark and handsome.....:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1786438 said:


> I got plans into the next two weeks as well. Ya Mon!


Ya Mon!:laughing:

Thanks again homes.


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1786421 said:


> Maybe i can break 170 hours this season. payup payup


I think I did that by January.

I'm tired of snow, I want to get back on the road doing some gooseneck work.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. I wanna start yanking the skiddy all over from job to job with the new truck. I wanna see how it pulls.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1786687 said:


> Me too. I wanna start yanking the skiddy all over from job to job with the new truck. I wanna see how it pulls.


You're going to be amazed by it. Once you get over how impressive they pull, tune and delete it and then realize how much it sucked in factory form.

At the farm sometimes I drive a spartan tuned/deleted 6.7 F350 srw with the gooseneck hauling hay. Very nice truck to tow with.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I already know my tuned duramax pulls like a mule. I can tell the difference already and I haven't pulled anything. I'm really looking forward to pulling with the longer wheelbase and more towing capacity.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1786730 said:


> Well I already know my tuned duramax pulls like a mule. I can tell the difference already and I haven't pulled anything. I'm really looking forward to pulling with the longer wheelbase and more towing capacity.


Just think youll be able to pull the goose neck with the skiddy and the new jetter on it..by hookin the jetter up to the skiddy and pullin it right up on the trailer.plus when you get to the job site you can drag it around with the skiddy and not get your perddy new truck Dirty...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy st paddy's day all


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy ST.PADDY's DAY


----------



## Mark13

I'm looking for an enclosed trailer, preferably 8/8.5' x 18-26' with 5200 or 7k axles. Tag trailer or gooseneck doesn't matter to me. If anyone knows of something that would be great. I need it at least by the 2nd week of May. Thanks!


----------



## snowish10

To buy or to use Mark13?


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1786977 said:


> To buy or to use Mark13?


Most likely buy. A family member is moving to North Carolina and I'd rather not barrow/rent a trailer to go that far and back, once in May and possibly then again mid/late summer.


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1786998 said:


> Most likely buy. A family member is moving to North Carolina and I'd rather not barrow/rent a trailer to go that far and back, once in May and possibly then again mid/late summer.


I just saw a new one on Craigslist For $3,900.


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1786998 said:


> Most likely buy. A family member is moving to North Carolina and I'd rather not barrow/rent a trailer to go that far and back, once in May and possibly then again mid/late summer.


Pm sent- I found a few good ones on craigslist.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Friday night?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still getting good hits on next Tuesday.


----------



## erkoehler

I really need 4-5 salts to clean out this salt bin!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1787100 said:


> Still getting good hits on next Tuesday.


Good that means youll still be around...and we can do wings


----------



## brianbrich1

Someone say wings. I can use a drink and wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KC tomorrow thru sat for me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Headed to Gaelic now for some drinks. Lot o' Irish drunks I gotta go hang out with.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1787198 said:


> Someone say wings. I can use a drink and wings


I say hooters if we're getting wings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1787233 said:


> I say hooters if we're getting wings.


Sounds like a half a plan......when?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1787236 said:


> Sounds like a half a plan......when?


When you get back I guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thursday and Friday are bad for some. Wed is good, Tuesday is snow, Monday looks good too.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1787255 said:


> Thursday and Friday are bad for some. Wed is good, Tuesday is snow, Monday looks good too.


Let me know what day if its not too far I'll make an appearance.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like Russo power is opening up in Frankfort. Sign at the old Gas City headquarters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1787338 said:


> Looks like Russo power is opening up in Frankfort. Sign at the old Gas City headquarters.


Yea, trying to get the big spender a job there.


----------



## Bird21

Mark13;1786998 said:


> Most likely buy. A family member is moving to North Carolina and I'd rather not barrow/rent a trailer to go that far and back, once in May and possibly then again mid/late summer.


If you get in a bind I have an almost new 8'5" by 14' that sits most of the time.
Wells Cargo all new tires clean in and out.

I scaled back shortly after I bought it but it's handy to have as a back up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Any one interested git a guy by me that has this for sale was 4800 now 4200 obo 30ft x8wide triple axle 21,000lb rate the guys name us on card and # goose neck trailer sorry pic wont upload from phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 3 votes in this morning, may vote again after lunch.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well looks to be almost over.Spring starts officialy 11:54 am Thursday according to new..just great... ; (


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Gfs/ecmwf continue to advertise a northwest flow short wave arriving
around monday which could bring snow to the area...only to be
followed up with long range models suggest will be an even colder
blast of air next week. While its still beyond the 7 day forecast
period...run after run the ecmwf has been advertising an arctic
blast that could potentially threaten records next week and now the
gfs has joined this band camp. Given the strong agreement in the
medium range models and their ensembles in developing a strong rex
block over the northeast pacific north into alaska this weekend it
would seem to be highly likely that generally much below average
temps would continue through the rest of march.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1787755 said:


> Gfs/ecmwf continue to advertise a northwest flow short wave arriving
> around monday which could bring snow to the area...only to be
> followed up with long range models suggest will be an even colder
> blast of air next week. While its still beyond the 7 day forecast
> period...run after run the ecmwf has been advertising an arctic
> blast that could potentially threaten records next week and now the
> gfs has joined this band camp. Given the strong agreement in the
> medium range models and their ensembles in developing a strong rex
> block over the northeast pacific north into alaska this weekend it
> would seem to be highly likely that generally much below average
> temps would continue through the rest of march.


Woooot wooooot woooot just goes to show ya.If ya Dont listen to the Oldogg Weather stay on the porch...


----------



## road2damascus

salt tomorrow night? wishful thinking?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1788172 said:


> salt tomorrow night? wishful thinking?


Nope tryin to cut back..BP is a bit high after this week.....lol


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone need salt?

$115 a ton picked up in crystal lake (prairie grove, IL). 15-20 tons available. Have machine on site to load.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1788332 said:


> Anyone need salt?
> 
> $115 a ton picked up in crystal lake (prairie grove, IL). 15-20 tons available. Have machine on site to load.


I let my boss know, I'm guessing he'll give ya a shout tomorrow morning if he is interested.


----------



## resilient63

This late in the season you might want to lower the price.


----------



## brianbrich1

resilient63;1788746 said:


> This late in the season you might want to lower the price.


This late in the year iam sure that's what was paid per ton to get it. Plus he will load it at that price.


----------



## dieseld

brianbrich1;1788749 said:


> This late in the year iam sure that's what was paid per ton to get it. Plus he will load it at that price.


And he's gonna store it at that price!


----------



## dieselss

Gotta get the hip waders on today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1788752 said:


> Gotta get the hip waders on
> 
> Why you wearing them with your chaps to start a new cycle fad....haha ...nice. look jeff..


----------



## brianbrich1

dieseld;1788751 said:


> And he's gonna store it at that price!


I personally will be more than happy to store mine than load it and give it away for less than what I paid to ensure we had salt on hand. Especially in a year when many ran out.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1788753 said:


> dieselss;1788752 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get the hip waders on
> 
> Why you wearing them with your chaps to start a new cycle fad....haha ...nice. look jeff..
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, i start the fads lol
Click to expand...


----------



## erkoehler

brianbrich1;1788754 said:


> I personally will be more than happy to store mine than load it and give it away for less than what I paid to ensure we had salt on hand. Especially in a year when many ran out.


Its paid for and tarped in the bin, if it doesn't sell then I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the season is not over.


----------



## resilient63

We have one more push and a couple of saltings yet to go.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1788819 said:


> the season is not over.


 Why Because we have not heard from this person.


----------



## road2damascus

Farmers almanac

Mar 16-19: Rain, then wet snow, colder
Mar 20-24: Snow showers, cold
Mar 25-31: Rainy periods, mild


----------



## brianbrich1

Says tha almanac that predicted above average temps and below average precipitation for our area this year...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1789111 said:


> Says tha almanac that predicted above average temps and below average precipitation for our area this year...


Haha....... nice!


----------



## road2damascus

Did anyone predict or come close to predicting this season before it started? All I remember is some saying harsh, cold and snowy but no one saying record breaker....


----------



## giggity

road2damascus;1789126 said:


> Did anyone predict or come close to predicting this season before it started? All I remember is some saying harsh, cold and snowy but no one saying record breaker....


had this on my phone


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1789126 said:


> Did anyone predict or come close to predicting this season before it started? All I remember is some saying harsh, cold and snowy but no one saying record breaker....


2 b completely honest…. I was claiming this season was goin 2 b a good season, last march, april!! 4 some reason I just had this feeling that this was join 2 b a gooood season 4 us!!! 
I was actually so stoked about it, I was telling my friends family and custys 2 prepare 4 it! 
I don't exactly kno why, more did I kno we would break records…!! But any1 close 2 me can vouch 4 me that I called this year was join 2 b WAY BETTER than the last 2!!!!

Boy I'm glad I was right!! LOL

BTW….. Ive been sayin nex season as well is goin 2 b good also….
Elite goes on record as of 3/19/14…. the 14/15 season will b a good year 4 us snow fighters…


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1789148 said:


> 2 b completely honest…. I was claiming this season was goin 2 b a good season, last march, april!! 4 some reason I just had this feeling that this was join 2 b a gooood season 4 us!!!
> I was actually so stoked about it, I was telling my friends family and custys 2 prepare 4 it!
> I don't exactly kno why, more did I kno we would break records…!! But any1 close 2 me can vouch 4 me that I called this year was join 2 b WAY BETTER than the last 2!!!!
> 
> Boy I'm glad I was right!! LOL
> 
> BTW….. Ive been sayin nex season as well is goin 2 b good also….
> Elite goes on record as of 3/19/14…. the 14/15 season will b a good year 4 us snow fighters…


Hahaha Pat beat ya he said that weeks ago ....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think somebody has a crush on Pat?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing hard here in Bloomingdale, my driveway and road is white.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard Schaumburg has an inch?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1789213 said:


> I heard Schaumburg has an inch?


Looks to be about that


----------



## giggity

What's the word on next week's possible snow?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;1789456 said:


> What's the word on next week's possible snow?


So far have just seen snow moday night into tues on local news


----------



## SullivanSeptic

giggity;1789456 said:


> What's the word on next week's possible snow?


I'll take a miss for next week please. Kinda headed out of townand won't have a way back for a bit


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1789487 said:


> I'll take a miss for next week please. Kinda headed out of townand won't have a way back for a bit


Don't worry Ryan, Ill take care of Ur boys.. and the route also I guess.. LOL
Really tho.. The wifey basically runs our crew, (way easier 4 me!!) We can work something out.. 
Just let ,me barrow the pumper truck 1 day, Ill even unload it 4 free 4 U!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Deal. Come get it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My route is up by midway. U can take that and then take pumper too. Hell, come grab a skiddy or two. I'll be gone and where I'm going, I won't care.


----------



## MR. Elite

Alright then!!! LOL 
Its a pretty big island.. Im sure there's plenty 2 do 2 keep Ur mind of the ish out here!!! hahaha 
Ill do the work 1st…. then ill play with toys! 
When do U leave BTW?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lets get through Monday night and Tuesday and spring will be showing up. Whoooooo hooooooo!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Agreed.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Season is 100% done for me! 

Unless it snows again in three weeks or on sat or Sundays. Started project working M-F here in misery....i mean Missouri.


----------



## dieselss

Branson or Bronson lol


----------



## Sawboy

Gonna drop a shameless plug here guys. I've secured a place for group dog obedience classes. Info over at RSCDogTraining.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1790047 said:


> Gonna drop a shameless plug here guys. I've secured a place for group dog obedience classes. Info over at RSCDogTraining.com


Let me know when ur doing wifes!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And when u start with kids!


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1790049 said:


> And when u start with kids!


Nope



1olddogtwo;1790048 said:


> Let me know when ur doing wifes!


and HEYELLLLL NOPE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1790049 said:


> And when u start with kids!


Haha ryan you and push gotta long way to go at least till there 25 good times..ah yes know it all to well.kids are wonderful but when yhey leave the nest and its piece and quiet ahaha music to my ears.no more bickering or fighting yelling..nothin
.


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1790047 said:


> Gonna drop a shameless plug here guys. I've secured a place for group dog obedience classes. Info over at RSCDogTraining.com


Really wish U were doing schutzhund work!!! 
Or any type of bite work…


----------



## road2damascus

There have been 8 kids, all under 6 years old, and two moms in my house since 11am. I have done all I can to stay away. Going home shortly....Its been nice knowing you guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My bites, dogs too.


----------



## Sawboy

MR. Elite;1790073 said:


> Really wish U were doing schutzhund work!!!
> Or any type of bite work…


I can refer you to some great trainers for bite work.


----------



## road2damascus

you can hire my kids. They attack, bite and draw blood.


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1790091 said:


> I can refer you to some great trainers for bite work.


Would appreciate it!
Feel free 2 call me at 630-546-0545 N I break down 2 U wat looking 4!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

1-2 area-wide Monday night into Tuesday am possible.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1790442 said:


> 1-2 area-wide Monday night into Tuesday am possible.


Two/Four with southside in higher amounts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Have fun guys, I'll be sitting this out. I'll be back in the middle of nowhere MO.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1790513 said:


> Two/Four with southside in higher amounts.


Sweet. One last blast thu the lots just for fun. Already started digging and installing. Got boat loads of work ready to go. So if this hits, let's get it done quick and melt off quick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1790527 said:


> Sweet. One last blast thu the lots just for fun. Already started digging and installing. Got boat loads of work ready to go. So if this hits, let's get it done quick and melt off quick


You want to......tomorrow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Want to what? Plow? Sure as long as its before Thursday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thursday is rain


----------



## WilliamOak

Dare I say the dirty L word season is coming. Snow til June for all I care I just want this salter out and my toolbox back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lesbian season.....can't be cause that's not dirty


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Rain rain is coming down.coming down on me


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1790541 said:


> lesbian season.....can't be cause that's not dirty


Let me re-phrase. Team brown babysitting season.


----------



## dieselss

WilliamOak;1790539 said:


> Dare I say the dirty L word season is coming. Snow til June for all I care I just want this salter out and my toolbox back.


Lactose intolerance?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

williamoak;1790544 said:


> let me re-phrase. Team brown babysitting season.


wooof. Sit oobo...wooof


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I got some bad new day.

As I backed in the drive, the cops pulled up to house. Thinking this isn't good. The copper walks up to me as say, Mr pat.......Chicago PD found ur car. thinking whew....then NO !!!

Had to go to the 22nd statio to pick up car. Overall minor damage. Hole in plastic fender, exhaust leak, leaking rad, inner fender well loose, and two homeboys sitting in jail and felony charges.


----------



## dieselss

So no new Mercedes then. That sucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just priced out a new 2015 SD....the wheels are spinning....at 32K now, 35K in two weeks. Then to body shop and then.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1790571 said:


> Well I got some bad new day.
> 
> As I backed in the drive, the cops pulled up to house. Thinking this isn't good. The copper walks up to me as say, Mr pat.......Chicago PD found ur car. thinking whew....then NO !!!
> 
> Had to go to the 22nd statio to pick up car. Overall minor damage. Hole in plastic fender, exhaust leak, leaking rad, inner fender well loose, and two homeboys sitting in jail and felony charges.


Just tell them that when it was stolen, it was mint with 30,000 miles. They must have really beat on it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1790588 said:


> Just tell them that when it was stolen, it was mint with 30,000 miles. They must have really beat on it


Only had liability ins. Its is 10 year worth maybe 4K.


----------



## MR. Elite

So Pat…. U selling urs outright, or trading in..???


----------



## road2damascus

National weather service talking lake effect snow this morning up to 1-2"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1790642 said:


> So Pat…. U selling urs outright, or trading in..???


Truck, plow or women?

They all for sale at the right price!


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1790646 said:


> National weather service talking lake effect snow this morning up to 1-2"


Light dusting so far....NWI


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ch2 just showed the lake effect hitting the chicago loop.they went out and messured and they have 1 1/4 and still snowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to start pushing around 8


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1790660 said:


> Going to start pushing around 8


Flurries in Tinley starting.So did they bring the ish head back to Brookfield where they belong for lock up. : )


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1790660 said:


> Going to start pushing around 8


Are you going into labor? Because that the only logical pushing I see


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1790674 said:


> Are you going into labor? Because that the only logical pushing I see


Thought about using broom....decided leafblower instead.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A broom is almost as bad as a shovel.


----------



## road2damascus

shop vac...no piles


----------



## road2damascus

at 8am official snow depth at daley center was 1.5"


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1790651 said:


> Truck, plow or women?
> 
> They all for sale at the right price!


well, I was thinking the truck.. but maybe plow also..?? 
No more females… I can't deal wit wat I got!!! Thank U tho.. HAHAHA 
Think about it, n let me kno brother!!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1790751 said:


> well, I was thinking the truck.. but maybe plow also..??
> No more females… I can't deal wit wat I got!!! Thank U tho.. HAHAHA
> Think about it, n let me kno brother!!?


SS Vee is spoken for.....

Truck with or without all the toys?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Assuming another month and 4k in mileage for a total of 36k. With tuner, delete, plow mount, air compressor, light bar, all strobes, lights, LED's and fresh paint......off the top of my head.....45K.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm calling dibs on air compressor. I'll grab it when I pick up the other item one of these days


----------



## Mark13

Threw a video together yesterday out of boredom.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1790798 said:


> Threw a video together yesterday out of boredom.


Nice work....one day I'll learn to edit.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;1790798 said:


> Threw a video together yesterday out of boredom.


Bada$$. Very nice Mark!


----------



## snowguys

Mark what did you use to edit the video?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1790798 said:


> Threw a video together yesterday out of boredom.


Mark that was killer now i know why you were preoccupied last night. Need to let the guys know where you got that fast of a shoveler.......hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That was a violation Of the collective bargaining agreement. I wasn't going to say anything but now that others know you'll be brought up on formal charges.most likely receive a suspension from April to November


----------



## Mark13

snowguys;1790847 said:


> Mark what did you use to edit the video?


I use Adobe Premier Pro CS6



Thanks guys, hopefully I'll have more videos through out the year. This is the first one I've made in probably 4-5 years so I was a little rusty.


----------



## dieseld

You should spray yourself down with Fluid Film. It will help cut down on the rust.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1790899 said:


> I use Adobe Premier Pro CS6
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, hopefully I'll have more videos through out the year. This is the first one I've made in probably 4-5 years so I was a little rusty.


Question is how did you get a video of Pat plowing panduit that fast.with his SS plow
.


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1790903 said:


> Question is how did you get a video of Pat plowing panduit that fast.with his SS plow
> .


I got people


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like a dusting/max inch up here. Would like to put the plow on one more time.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

36' X 24' Barn Renovation Project at my new house. First pic is of how it looked before we started. 2nd is in after being sheeted. Siding is next.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1790760 said:


> SS Vee is spoken for.....
> 
> Truck with or without all the toys?


Yea, I heard…… LOL 
Dammit man!!!! I had a number in my head 4 U, n was hoping U were gonna throw the SS in 4 brother!!! HAHA :laughing:
Imma have 2 come down there again n check out the truck 1 day.. 
I would REALLY like a truck 4 daily that I don't have 2 pay attention 2 sounds n temps, n jus kno its meant 2 work, not race!!


----------



## erkoehler

My friends dealership just got a 2011 dodge 2500 crew cab Cummins in. Black on black with 59,000 miles.

I was tempted but think I'll wait till fall.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A Dodge? Yikes.


----------



## Mark13

MR. Elite;1791427 said:


> I would REALLY like a truck 4 daily that I don't have 2 pay attention 2 sounds n temps, n jus kno its meant 2 work, not race!!


What's up with your 6.0 that you can't just drive it and know it's fine?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1791509 said:


> A Dodge? Yikes.


I like deals.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A dodge deal you should dodge


----------



## dieselss

Dodge that


----------



## ultimate plow

Dodges new interior is pretty impressive. The weather radar pops up on the dash screen as well. 1 more salt run and Im taking snow gear off


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I was finally able to some nice pulling with the new Ford today. Had to run the skid steer to and from a job site. Pulled great on the way there. Then on the way home had a tire blow out with 12,000lbs on the trailer. Oh good times! And to make it even better, I had all three of my little daughters in the truck at the time. But the truck pulled it fine and stayed straight when the trailer started flying around.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Dusting at best


----------



## captshawn

1olddogtwo;1791549 said:


> A dodge deal you should dodge


Why??? Can you make that statement based off of actually owning and plowing with one?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;1791561 said:


> Why??? Can you make that statement based off of actually owning and plowing with one?


No, just busting his balls. I sure its a good truck


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1790892 said:


> That was a violation Of the collective bargaining agreement. I wasn't going to say anything but now that others know you'll be brought up on formal charges.most likely receive a suspension from April to November


HAHAHAHAHA 
Yea maybe if we all get banned 4 the summer months, we might get our work done!!? :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1791576 said:


> No, just busting his balls. I sure its a good truck


…………….. Ummmmm anyways…..


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1791510 said:


> What's up with your 6.0 that you can't just drive it and know it's fine?


Nothing wrong with it… as of right now. LOL 
I jus really miss have a truck I can jump in and go! With all the ish Ive dine 2 mine, its a lil temperamental. Don't get me wrong, I love my truck like no other.. But I jus want another that has a flu warranty so I can beat the brakes off it, n kno if anything happens I can jus drop it off n say FIX n warranty does the rest.. 
Im at the point with mine that I put so much $$$$$ in2 it, that I lost jus want 2 keep it as a show truck when the body work is complete…. 
I never think logical so the wife says…. But Im actually goin 2 talk with her 2mar about getting another truck 4 the propose, n bribe her with the fact I may let her drive this 1 here n there?


----------



## road2damascus

snow up here. Pavement covered. Special statement says quick 1/2"


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like salt only.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run is enuff. Great way to end a great season!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If it snowed like that for an hour, we'd have 1-2 for sure. Glad it's almost over!


----------



## brianbrich1

A little salt is eating it up. Great way to finish this year!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah buddy!


----------



## mikeitu7

We better hurry up and salt before it melts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm trying!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Enjoy this below freezing day today guys. I think this will be our last one before next season starts.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1791646 said:


> Enjoy this below freezing day today guys. I think this will be our last one before next season starts.


Awesome. Ready to pull spreaders, get tool box's mounted back in trucks, finish painting one of the six wheelers and roll right on into the next season. No official word but think the asphalt plant will be open by the 14th.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1791650 said:


> Awesome. Ready to pull spreaders, get tool box's mounted back in trucks, finish painting one of the six wheelers and roll right on into the next season. No official word but think the asphalt plant will be open by the 14th.


I also have the tool boxes ready to go back in. Was already told that we are going to be crazy busy once the weather breaks. I'm ready. We had a great snow season. It can end now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I already started my season. First tank went in yesterday. Two Kore this week and then full systems next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not too sure if its done.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1791672 said:


> I already started my season. First tank went in yesterday. Two Kore this week and then full systems next week.


Sounds like you need to get away before you start those full systems next week. Good for you, LUCKY!


1olddogtwo;1791693 said:


> Not too sure if its done.


It is. No more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1791710 said:


> Sounds like you need to get away before you start those full systems next week. Good for you, LUCKY!
> 
> It is. No more.


Haha 4/15/14


----------



## dieselss

Thought I heard singing a little bit ago


----------



## Midwest Pond

April 3rd/4th...... one more blast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1791734 said:


> April 3rd/4th...... one more blast


GFS shows 50 and lots of rain today.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1791754 said:


> GFS shows 50 and lots of rain today.


lol.... i think they are slightly off for today 

I get to start playing with ponds this weekend..... I'm quite pleased


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be, I really havent had any weather time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1791968 said:


> Could be, I really havent had any weather time


Is that becsuse youve been thinking of the new 2015 ? ; )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1791991 said:


> Is that becsuse youve been thinking of the new 2015 ? ; )


When you want to take possession of mine?


----------



## Abe568

Anyone know of a decent trans shop in northern suburbs, crystal lake and surrounding area would be great, I've got a 47rh that's acting up and would like to have it checked out and maybe gone through.


----------



## snowish10

Ive heard good this about atomic transmission in villa park.


----------



## Abe568

I've heard that thrown out there before, they are a little farther then I want to go but will keep them as an option


----------



## Mark13

Abe568;1792127 said:


> Anyone know of a decent trans shop in northern suburbs, crystal lake and surrounding area would be great, I've got a 47rh that's acting up and would like to have it checked out and maybe gone through.


Advantage Transmission in Woodstock, John will take care of ya.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1792083 said:


> When you want to take possession of mine?


Ha its been cursed.sell it to sully that way he can get the whole package...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't think he has enough gold coins left in his pot of gold.

New price is 46K, she's ageing like fine wine.


----------



## dieselss

Lemmie know when it hits the Schlitz price


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1792531 said:


> Lemmie know when it hits the Schlitz price


Figure you to be a old style kind of guy!


----------



## dieselss

Lol nope I got style. I'm a king of beers kinda guy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1792568 said:


> Lol nope I got style. I'm a king of beers kinda guy


Sounds good Bud.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So did anyone else hear about Arctic going into the poop cleanup and disposal business? I guess they have some good first hand knowledge of the business.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1792568 said:


> Lol nope I got style. I'm a king of beers kinda guy


I thought you were a 40oz ole english 800 or colt45 guy


----------



## dieselss

Colt 45 is a caliber not a beer lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1792727 said:


> So did anyone else hear about Arctic going into the poop cleanup and disposal business? I guess they have some good first hand knowledge of the business.


They tried their hand in it, don't think they liked the outcome of it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahaha. Nice. I'm still laughing a bit


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It will be a long time before I let him live that one down.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1792820 said:


> It will be a long time before I let him live that one down.


thats ok Pats got em making a UTV baby sectional for doggie pooo clean up. his yard is the test facility....


----------



## buildinon

Well Metal Pless or what ever its called mounted one of their units to a truck, so Pat needs to get on the ball and have Artic mount a sectional on his truck or "new" truck when he gets it  I can see it now with the gopro attached and lights attached to it...or make it just a hook up on the truck and he can go lot to lot and hook up to skid sized sectionals that are on site already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1792961 said:


> Well Metal Pless or what ever its called mounted one of their units to a truck, so Pat needs to get on the ball and have Artic mount a sectional on his truck or "new" truck when he gets it  I can see it now with the gopro attached and lights attached to it...or make it just a hook up on the truck and he can go lot to lot and hook up to skid sized sectionals that are on site already


The plans have been in the works for a while

Looking like my 4/1 event is on 4/2 mostly.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We can talk crap about sully, he's on a plane for the next 6 hr.

Ron is making arrangements for the Entertainment

Hambrick and Dennis are taking care of food and party supplies

Brianrich is on liquor Detail......

I'll take care of the air matt's and bedding!

The party at shop starts tomorrow night and ends Monday am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

In ready for a bender!


----------



## brianbrich1

I can just hear sully now. "Your ja-makin me crazy" hahaha. Your April 2 event that's all rain?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks all snow.... barely. It will a close call from this far out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1793119 said:


> I can just hear sully now. "Your ja-makin me crazy" hahaha. Your April 2 event that's all rain?


We need someone to supply the ice, he's pleanty of salt to melt it after the event.

Pick up the good stuff, I'll text ya Ryans C/C number after lunch. Get enoungh for 50 for a week!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat , your a funny guy!:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep sure is.Think he's not kidding not to mention the power tools and cutting torches he's got for getting the parts he needs.....lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1793183 said:


> Yep sure is.Think he's not kidding not to mention the power tools and cutting torches he's got for getting the parts he needs.....lmao


On sat we have to prep the jeep...lift kit and tires. Mudding come Sunday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1793216 said:


> On sat we have to prep the jeep...lift kit and tires. Mudding come Sunday.


Sweet taken Rons off his ride and puttin em on the jeep and those going on rons truck.then your truck will have a two tone look
BLACK & SILVER.SWEET

GOT ONE PROBLEM BW's wont give me enough xtra dipping sauce to put on the entertainment...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ho hum nother boring day


----------



## erkoehler

Models next week = CRAZY


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All over the place.... need to do some cloud seeding with Dennis meds


----------



## Snow Business 1

Hey guys,

I remember a couple of you who follow this thread were thinking about buying a used skid steer this summer. I have (2) New Holland 180's for sale. 2001/2004, Both are clean machines for age, cab/heat, 90% tread on tires and have been used in landscaping/Snow (approximately 1800hours). Attached is the craigslist add if interested.

Thanks!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/hvo/4389872398.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good looking eqm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1793690 said:


> Models next week = CRAZY


Crazy is right. Should be in the low to middle 50's. we are gonna be in the low to middle 40's with a chance of RAIN showers a couple days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the European model is painting the 20in snowstorm



crazy Europeans


----------



## road2damascus

Maybe terry is generating the euro?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my super secretive models showtimes same thing 3 weeks ago


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1793994 said:


> my super secretive models showtimes same thing 3 weeks ago


I remember that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's also showing another event on december second


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1794002 said:


> it's also showing another event on december second


So December 2nd is our next measurable snow? Locking it in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just had my frist kill of the year. Big sucker in the line of sight too ill have to look at its dead remains for the next 4 hrs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1794024 said:


> So December 2nd is our next measurable snow? Locking it in


For the 14-15. Nov 22


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1794049 said:


> Just had my frist kill of the year. Big sucker in the line of sight too ill have to look at its dead remains for the next 4 hrs


What ya shootin at cockroaches or Rats...
..


----------



## mikeitu7

They must be having fun up at the Russo auction. Just heard they are still out there.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1793087 said:


> We can talk crap about sully, he's on a plane for the next 6 hr.
> 
> Ron is making arrangements for the Entertainment
> 
> Hambrick and Dennis are taking care of food and party supplies
> 
> Brianrich is on liquor Detail......
> 
> I'll take care of the air matt's and bedding!
> 
> The party at shop starts tomorrow night and ends Monday am.


Ive been waiting at sully's shop all day. Been drinking by myself. What happen????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1794488 said:


> Ive been waiting at sully's shop all day. Been drinking by myself. What happen????


sorry I had to leave for a big fire in Des Moines Iowa

Ron has the keys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1794488 said:


> Ive been waiting at sully's shop all day. Been drinking by myself. What happen????


Liar. I have a key and I'm here. Don't tell my wife. She thinks I'm helping a buddy move!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1794493 said:


> Liar. I have a key and I'm here. Don't tell my wife. She thinks I'm helping a buddy move!


Should have came and hid over here. You know where I live now. Since you drove by 900 times on Friday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1794516 said:


> Should have came and hid over here. You know where I live now. Since you drove by 900 times on Friday.


Sorry if the air horns were a little loud!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1794523 said:


> Sorry if the air horns were a little loud!


No worries. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Good morning all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

And the same to you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dead in here..... guess no one survived the septic party.


----------



## dieselss

I heard it stunk


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Food was crappy I heard.

it dropped 30 degrees in 3 hours here today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1795561 said:


> Food was crappy I heard.
> 
> it dropped 30 degrees in 3 hours here today


What ya have the AC cranked up again...


----------



## road2damascus

New customer request....can you power wash my garage and then blast the remaining snow piles around my driveway with that thing?


----------



## MR. Elite

Im really tired of this weather lately… I truly wish we had 2 seasons….. 60's&70's, or SNOW!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well just got done taken the vee box and wideout off my new to me 2012 f250.Anyone interested in the box or plow selling it..


----------



## dieselss

20.00 sound about right Dennis?


----------



## Sawboy

$21.00........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

$25.53+tax ?


----------



## dieselss

Ok ok ok. 26.00 and a beer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1795989 said:


> Ok ok ok. 26.00 and a beer


Two beers and its Sold


----------



## dieselss

Oh man. Now your talking crazy


----------



## brianbrich1

I say april fools and ill give you some chicken wings


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1796075 said:


> I say april fools and ill give you some chicken wings


Shhhhhh....lol..did someone say WINGS and beer.mmmmmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1796025 said:


> Oh man. Now your talking crazy


Ok fine Ill go take my.meds


----------



## dieselss

Wings and beer. Next week?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1796080 said:


> Wings and beer. Next week?


ok we can go before we go out salting......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1796080 said:


> Wings and beer. Next week?


breasts and thighs sound gooder any night of the week


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm baaaaack! How was the party? Did ya manage to straighten up a bit while u were there?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1796510 said:


> I'm baaaaack! How was the party? Did ya manage to straighten up a bit while u were there?


Well welcome back buddy.the entertainment ron got was awsome.We all had fun watchin em ride the jetter attachments good times....you need to get more tables and chairs..kinda ran out.

Pat was charging addmission so seating went quick.gaming comission was there as well for the poker machines and slots..lol


----------



## 01PStroke

Alright, any of you landscape guys service the Shorewood area?


----------



## Snow Business 1

01PStroke;1797457 said:


> Alright, any of you landscape guys service the Shorewood area?


I work in the Shorewood area.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1;1797470 said:


> I work in the Shorewood area.


I know where it is, I can sub it out to hammy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was gonna sub it out to a national


----------



## 01PStroke

Alternatively I could order wings and beerIn exchange for pat and Sully's expertise and labor haha


----------



## 01PStroke

Snow Business 1;1797470 said:


> I work in the Shorewood area.


What company? I'm much too lazy for spring clean up especially when previous owners didn't take care of crap


----------



## 01PStroke

Also need a chimney sweep if anyone knows one?


----------



## dieselss

Mary Poppins? I heard she's good


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1797457 said:


> Alright, any of you landscape guys service the Shorewood area?


What do you need done?



1olddogtwo;1797857 said:


> I know where it is, I can sub it out to hammy.


I'm out of that game. I'm going to start a septic business.



SullivanSeptic;1797862 said:


> I was gonna sub it out to a national


Brickman is looking for work.



01PStroke;1797970 said:


> What company? I'm much too lazy for spring clean up especially when previous owners didn't take care of crap


You should see the mess my previous owner left me. Going to need a 30 yard dumpster, a bobcat, and a handful of guys to fix this mess. But can't do much until the ground hardens up.



01PStroke;1797972 said:


> Also need a chimney sweep if anyone knows one?


Panda Services out of New Lenox. Heard they're good.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1797997 said:


> Mary Poppins? I heard she's good


I heard she retired.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll sell you some equipment. You can have the shop and all the stuff in it. Come get it


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1798206 said:


> I heard she retired.


No no. She flew south


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1798214 said:


> I'll sell you some equipment. You can have the shop and all the stuff in it. Come get it


Speaking of which when are you coming over.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1798215 said:


> No no. She flew south


Smart lady. It's warm there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

When you gonna get any beer there?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1798234 said:


> When you gonna get any beer there?


I always have plenty of beer on hand.


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1798247 said:


> I always have plenty of beer on hand.


The kind that we like or just you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1798205 said:


> What do you need done?
> 
> I'm out of that game. I'm going to start a septic business.
> 
> Brickman is looking for work.
> 
> You should see the mess my previous owner left me. Going to need a 30 yard dumpster, a bobcat, and a handful of guys to fix this mess. But can't do much until the ground hardens up.
> 
> Panda Services out of New Lenox. Heard they're good.


Hear the grass is green on the other side.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1798288 said:


> The kind that we like or just you?


Miller and Bud.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Your off the hook.


----------



## Mark13

Had a funeral today for a local farmer and truck driver.

Had his truck up front and 56 other semi's behind it to lead the procession.


----------



## dieselss

That's really cool.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard about that Mark. A guy called into the country station I had on and had a song played for him during the procession. He was driving in his semi. So sad, young guy. So cool what you guys did tho!


----------



## snowish10

Thats pretty awesome they did that. 


if anyone knows of a metal/welding shop less then 25 miles from westchester, I need to weld and bend two piece of flat bar on my snow plow, if you can pm or list businesses and number that would be great.


----------



## dieselss

Not sure how for you wanna go, but if you wanna come to nwi I can point you some places


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1798485 said:


> Thats pretty awesome they did that.
> 
> if anyone knows of a metal/welding shop less then 25 miles from westchester, I need to weld and bend two piece of flat bar on my snow plow, if you can pm or list businesses and number that would be great.


Adam there is a place i have dealt with in the past a couple if times.they have moved but still not to far and do excellent work.
JULIAN WELDING ON 115th and Central ave right on coner next door to central driveline.on border of oaklawn/Alsip for you 294 south 127th street exit go to cicero ave north to 115 which bottom of bridge turn left go west on 115th to central they sit on south west corner


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1798585 said:


> Adam there is a place i have dealt with in the past a couple if times.they have moved but still not to far and do excellent work.
> JULIAN WELDING ON 115th and Central ave right on coner next door to central driveline.on border of oaklawn/Alsip for you 294 south 127th street exit go to cicero ave north to 115 which bottom of bridge turn left go west on 115th to central they sit on south west corner


Thanks!....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, used the jetter twice yesterday. Awesome! I don't think I wanna use a rodding machine ever again.

On a side note, I need to get a trailer or two and maybe a dump box sand blasted. Not looking to drop big $$$ just a quick blasting. Anyone know anyone near me? New Lenox area here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

(815) 260-3124 Ryan This place is a awsome good friend of mines neighbor..CPC..there in joliet


----------



## bsmitty

Snowish, there is a place called Suburban Welding in Franklin Park. Give them a call they do nice work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1796510 said:


> I'm baaaaack! How was the party? Did ya manage to straighten up a bit while u were there?


How was the trip to the old country?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1798708 said:


> How was the trip to the old country?


Wonderful. Gotta love all inclusive. Had a few days that were a blur, but that was on purpose. Smoked cigars and drank rum.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ the other couple you that you and wifey went with, wasn't his name Cigars?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought that was Rummy he went there with, and his life partner Cig's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That was it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah so!? What happens in Jamaica stays in Jamaica. Don't ya know?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One week left of the season


----------



## WilliamOak

bsmitty;1798604 said:


> Snowish, there is a place called Suburban Welding in Franklin Park. Give them a call they do nice work.


I second that they're awesome awesome awesome


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How awesome?


----------



## snowish10

Ill have to give them a call.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So did ya bring back some of that jamacin stuff..you know what i be talkin bout mon......the chicken and da Rummmmmm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking like a busy season. Off to the nexy town. I guess we got another dog to replace me


----------



## dieselss

I was told dogs are easier to train, but I'm not supposta repeat that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1798971 said:


> I was told dogs are easier to train, but I'm not supposta repeat that


Ok so can you teach a olddog new tricks or a newdog old tricks...hmmmmm


----------



## Sawboy

Plow in garage, 1,500 lbs of ballast put away. NOW....the season is over. This fat man has sung!


----------



## snowguys

The gfs model is calling for snow on Monday lol

QUOTE=Sawboy;1799150]Plow in garage, 1,500 lbs of ballast put away. NOW....the season is over. This fat man has sung![/QUOTE]


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hey guys i just wanted to let you all know im selling a cummins 12 valve i had built about a year ago. Here is the link to Craigslist. Price is negotiable. Let your friends know. Ill get it to wherever it needs to go! 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/4414965886.html


----------



## Whiffyspark

DuramaxLML-42;1799554 said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to let you all know im selling a cummins 12 valve i had built about a year ago. Here is the link to Craigslist. Price is negotiable. Let your friends know. Ill get it to wherever it needs to go!
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/4414965886.html


Where's the truck?


----------



## Sawboy

snowguys;1799540 said:


> The gfs model is calling for snow on Monday lol
> 
> QUOTE=Sawboy;1799150]Plow in garage, 1,500 lbs of ballast put away. NOW....the season is over. This fat man has sung!


[/QUOTE]

So be it......this fat man has sung!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Whiffyspark;1799566 said:


> Where's the truck?


No truck. Just the engine. Its built to handle 900 horsepower and can make 500-550 hp as is no problem. It does however need an exhaust manifold.(Can pick up a good after market one for $425) It was supposed to be going in a bullet proof work truck but didnt pan out. Gonna wait a few more years to finish the truck so for now im selling the engine. I have plenty more than 13k into it and have proof to back that up. Its worth every penny for what im asking but im negotiable on the price.

Plowsite probably isnt the best place to post it but again it cant hurt. Diesel Performance is one of the fastest growing industries right now so i figured what the hell. This is one hell of a cummins 12 valve for the money.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DuramaxLML-42;1799694 said:


> No truck. Just the engine. Its built to handle 900 horsepower and can make 500-550 hp as is no problem. It does however need an exhaust manifold.(Can pick up a good after market one for $425) It was supposed to be going in a bullet proof work truck but didnt pan out. Gonna wait a few more years to finish the truck so for now im selling the engine. I have plenty more than 13k into it and have proof to back that up. Its worth every penny for what im asking but im negotiable on the price.
> 
> Plowsite probably isnt the best place to post it but again it cant hurt. Diesel Performance is one of the fastest growing industries right now so i figured what the hell. This is one hell of a cummins 12 valve for the money.


Sounds awsome.maybe someone in tge dodge thread would be better if ya wanna sellit put it in tgere as well


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone need a service body off of a 3/4 truck. Its got rusty corners and a bad floor. Willing to let it go cheap or its getting turned to scrap metal by monday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1799782 said:


> Anyone need a service body off of a 3/4 truck. Its got rusty corners and a bad floor. Willing to let it go cheap or its getting turned to scrap metal by monday


3 wings of ur favor!


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1799785 said:


> 3 wings of ur favor!


Sure but at that price you'll have to take it off the truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1799799 said:


> Sure but at that price you'll have to take it off the truck


Trust me he still has the cutting torches from when Sully was gone...........:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just received my second gift from "Arctic's Wheel of Fortune" today. Got a t-shirt a few months ago and just got a hat. I'll take it, even though I already have a free Arctic hat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

80F here again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1799808 said:


> 80F here again


Upper 70's for us guys today.

Ha colorado got warm temps today then exspecting 10+inchs of snow .Guess our great season is deff OVER..till the next one...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in Dubuque Iowa today Kansas City tomorrow Moberly Missouri Monday


----------



## dieselss

You just trying to do the state alphabet aren't you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

haha I was in Wichita Kansas yesterday morning


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1800247 said:


> haha I was in Wichita Kansas yesterday morning


So what ya do click your boots together and end up in Iowa.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1800332 said:


> So what ya do click your boots together and end up in Iowa.


He wears ruby slippers....that explains A LOT!


----------



## road2damascus

You know, travelling that quickly. Nothing to do with anything else.


----------



## snowish10

Cant wait for pay day, 140 hours plowing this winter.


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1800436 said:


> Cant wait for pay day, 140 hours plowing this winter.


Winter is over I would think you shouldn't still be waiting for payday?


----------



## snowish10

brianbrich1;1800437 said:


> Winter is over I would think you shouldn't still be waiting for payday?


Are boss is stuck in the old ways. But we have a choice get paid all at once at the end of the season or during. It was extra money for me so i dont mind waiting. Getting paid on monday.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1800420 said:


> You know, travelling that quickly. Nothing to do with anything else.


If you travel that fast,,,,,you'll go back in time. I saw it on the internet I swear


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1800438 said:


> Are boss is stuck in the old ways. But we have a choice get paid all at once at the end of the season or during. It was extra money for me so i dont mind waiting. Getting paid on monday.


Does he give you extra cash for waiting or something? Just take money right away and throw it into some kind of account and at least get a little interest.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1800443 said:


> If you travel that fast,,,,,you'll go back in time. I saw it on the internet I swear


So olddog Is getting younger?

Does this have anything to do with a delorean or a flex capacitor


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1800443 said:


> If you travel that fast,,,,,you'll go back in time. I saw it on the internet I swear


Yeah well saw on the internet if you drive really fast backwards you can take miles off your ride so when ya sell it you get more money for it...


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1800448 said:


> Yeah well saw on the internet if you drive really fast backwards you can take miles off your ride so when ya sell it you get more money for it...


After this winter i should have less miles then i started with.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1800445 said:


> Does he give you extra cash for waiting or something? Just take money right away and throw it into some kind of account and at least get a little interest.


well he gave us a little in like in feb for fuel and stuff. But next year will be better.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1800447 said:


> So olddog Is getting younger?
> 
> Does this have anything to do with a delorean or a flex capacitor


Stainless Steel plow Stainless Steel car hmmmm who knows..


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;1800450 said:


> After this winter i should have less miles then i started with.


I have exactly the same.


----------



## road2damascus

one of my favorite forecasts of all time...NOAA: 

This Afternoon: Showers and possibly a thunderstorm before 4pm, then showers and thunderstorms after 4pm. 

Tonight: Showers and thunderstorms before 7pm, then showers and possibly a thunderstorm between 7pm and 1am, then showers and thunderstorms after 1am.

Guess its safe to say we may get some thunderstorms between now and tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been coming down in buckets in Iowa and Missouri. Heavy waves.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1800438 said:


> Are boss is stuck in the old ways. But we have a choice get paid all at once at the end of the season or during. It was extra money for me so i dont mind waiting. Getting paid on monday.


gladly pay you the second Tuesday of next week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1800437 said:


> Winter is over I would think you shouldn't still be waiting for payday?


Ha, I just turned in invoice for march last week.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1800466 said:


> gladly pay you the second Tuesday of next week


huh??????...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1800489 said:


> huh??????...


I don't even let the old lady hold on to 10 grand or 10 bucks of "extra" money


----------



## dieseld

1olddogtwo;1800494 said:


> I don't even let the old lady hold on to 10 grand or 10 bucks of "extra" money


Hopefully this is not a live and learn experience for him.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1800466 said:


> gladly pay you the second Tuesday of next week


For a hamburger today.......


----------



## snowish10

dieseld;1800499 said:


> Hopefully this is not a live and learn experience for him.


Watcha mean?


----------



## dieselss

We are worried that your boss hosed you. You did the work but didn't get paid. Just corncerned buddies that's all


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1800533 said:


> We are worried that your boss hosed you. You did the work but didn't get paid. Just corncerned buddies that's all


naahhh. Hes a good guy, just slow. Not worries my buddy has worked for him for 20 years always got paid. Its all good, Thanks tho. lol


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1800534 said:


> naahhh. Hes a good guy, just slow. Not worries my buddy has worked for him for 20 years always got paid. Its all good, Thanks tho. lol


Sooooo…. U will b giving us n update on Mon, 2 confirm the check paid in full and cashed..??


----------



## snowish10

MR. Elite;1800551 said:


> Sooooo…. U will b giving us n update on Mon, 2 confirm the check paid in full and cashed..??


Yes sir, Unless I get out of work really late.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1800533 said:


> We are worried that your boss hosed you. You did the work but didn't get paid. Just corncerned buddies that's all


You see Adam we all have been around the block in one way or another.so we all like to look out for our fellow guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was just looking out for myself. I want guys that don't mind waiting for money. Mine tend to ask for their pay the day after the storm. And usually I get it to them. But I like his way better now


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1800581 said:


> You see Adam we all have been around the block in one way or another.so we all lije to look out for our fellow guys


 I apperciate that guys. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1800584 said:


> I was just looking out for myself. I want guys that don't mind waiting for money. Mine tend to ask for their pay the day after the storm. And usually I get it to them. But I like his way better now


Ya it would be nice to get to right away. But I dont really have any billes besides truck insurance and fuel and school.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

As long as you have a TRUST WORTHY employer and he has kept his so called word in the past then all should be ok.


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1800592 said:


> As long as you have a TRUST WORTHY employer and he has kept his so called word in the past then all should be ok.


I trust him. Hes a good guy, just slow, hes contracts are little weird when they pay. And this season has been little weird for him. But ill be good. lol


----------



## MR. Elite

Hope all is well there brother…. But as others already stated, some people out there like 2 drag things on al long as possible n then when they feel the time is good… they will say n do anything they can think off 2 keep u off there neck n not pay….. 
Deff let us kno how she falls there...


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1800592 said:


> As long as you have a TRUST WORTHY employer and he has kept his so called word in the past then all should be ok.


This is one of the best things ever typed on these forums. Goes both ways too. Good employees, and good employers are not easy to find. When ya find one, ya hang on to them like a dog on a soup bone!


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1800688 said:


> This is one of the best things ever typed on these forums. Goes both ways too. Good employees, and good employers are not easy to find. When ya find one, ya hang on to them like a dog on a soup bone!


To fact bob! I guess i dont mind getting paid at the end of the season because i get to use his shop whenever, and whenever I have to leave during a storm he lets me.


----------



## dieselss

Snow is Wisconsin says fox news.


----------



## road2damascus

I am going to need more accounts next year. By December I will have 5 kids.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1800727 said:


> I am going to need more accounts next year. By December I will have 5 kids.


Is it to late to put Eric or Sawboy up for adoption??

congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would like a fat check at the of season but I'm supposed to invoice no later than 2 weeks after the event. sometimes I forget.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got heavy snow flurries down here in Missouri

anyone have plans for this afternoon or evening snow?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1800733 said:


> Is it to late to put Eric or Sawboy up for adoption??
> 
> congratulations !!!!!!


Nah, id be to afraid they would bite someone and be put to sleep.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1800733 said:


> Is it to late to put Eric or Sawboy up for adoption??
> 
> congratulations !!!!!!


Maybe to a circus? Pretty good markets for midgets and fat men.


----------



## road2damascus

Two different sites...one saying up to half inch and the other saying under inch possible for tonight.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1800766 said:


> Maybe to a circus? Pretty good markets for midgets and fat men.


What you dont like my circus anymore?


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1800775 said:


> What you dont like my circus anymore?


Well the way you keep pumping out kids, you're gonna have a whole crew in a few years!


----------



## Sawboy

I need to replace the hold down bolts for my tool box. I currently have them ratchet strapped in place. What do you guys use? I'm thinking about going with these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OCXI2U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1800766 said:


> Maybe to a circus? Pretty good markets for midgets and fat men.


as a representative of the CircusMaster, I must defer you to the zoo!


----------



## Mark13

Sawboy;1800805 said:


> I need to replace the hold down bolts for my tool box. I currently have them ratchet strapped in place. What do you guys use? I'm thinking about going with these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OCXI2U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I will only run a weatherguard toolbox, but I prefer their hooks over the various other style's I have seen in the past.

You could always just drill 4 holes and bolt the toolbox to your bed rails. Guaranteed to never move then.

Been snowing most of the day up here in Woodstock, not much is sticking to anything though.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1800809 said:


> as a representative of the CircusMaster, I must defer you to the zoo!


Probably get rare steak everyday plus people will throw peanuts at him. Might be a better option.


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin pretty good in palatine right now


----------



## road2damascus

Grass covered in northfield.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

salt run tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Grass and all colder out door stuff covered here too. I just cut and bagged my nice GREEN grass Saturday. Now it's white again. I don't care if we get 6-10 inches. I'm done with this PAST season. Pouring concrete early in the AM. Not playing in the snow!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowing real good in tinley park........bahahahahaha almost 80 degrees yesterday and snow today.....wahooo...


----------



## road2damascus

Most weather stations saying it is not sticking to pavement


----------



## KJ Cramer

Got a solid 1/2" on everything but the pavement here in Kenosha. Nothing slippery yet, not sure if we will have to salt up here yet or not, all depends on how much that cold air dries before it freezes???


----------



## dieselss

Holy snow batman


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice and Icey out there. Let the pileups begin. Be safe out there everyone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes jeff just seen in local indiana.Wow you put the plow on .


----------



## dieselss

Yep. And talk about work scrambling.


----------



## White Gardens

We had about a half inch that stuck overnight down here in Central IL.

I don't think I have ever seen snow stick like this, this late into April before in Central IL.



.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1801144 said:


> We had about a half inch that stuck overnight down here in Central IL.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen snow stick like this, this late into April before in Central IL.
> 
> .......


It was sticking down here in Missouri just before it ended.


----------



## road2damascus

Some lots got salt this morning up here. Mostly banks.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1801177 said:


> It was sticking down here in Missouri just before it ended.


hey buddy john was the casino this morning in gary and the had to plow and salt.he said they had hahahah 3 plus inchs and no sectionals to work with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1801298 said:


> hey buddy john was the casino this morning in gary and the had to plow and salt.he said they had hahahah 3 plus inchs and no sectionals to work with.


Yea, got all the texts and pics.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1801329 said:


> Yea, got all the texts and pics.


tommy boy was on and say to now watch thurs friday for a possible snow event


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hey guys if anyone is interested in a snow-removal enthusiast friendly page check out my buddies he just launched. Its is not an actual snow removal company and Im trying to help him get some people onto the page and told him id share the URL. If you dont have a facebook account then this could be your chance to make one and connect with snow removal individuals from around the country. Check it out if you get the chance and share it with your friends. Thanks.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/White-Gold-Snow-Removal/549417858511857


----------



## snowish10

Paid in full and in the bank already


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1801776 said:


> Paid in full and in the bank already


GOOD 2 hear brother…. Happy that worked out 4 U!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1801776 said:


> Paid in full and in the bank already


So Adam that mean your buying beer and wings for our next meet and greet


----------



## snowish10

hahahahahah yeaa, i got shallow pockets still.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1801905 said:


> hahahahahah yeaa, i got shallow pockets still.


you're young, u have a lifetime to make money. Buy wings and hooters while there's still time


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1801962 said:


> you're young, u have a lifetime to make money. Buy wings and hooters while there's still time


x2........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wing night next week?


----------



## dieselss

I'll be game


----------



## brianbrich1

Any day but my vote is tinley bws this time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1802101 said:


> Any day but my vote is tinley bws this time


that's fine I'll bring the pepto bismol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1802034 said:


> Wing night next week?


Ok sounds good gotta.let asphalt man know and concrete guy as well


----------



## dieselss

Can't believe they lost......gunna drive me to drink


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1802865 said:


> Can't believe they lost......gunna drive me to drink


Hey Jeff can ya call me please


----------



## dieselss

Call you maybe?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe baby?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK so BWs for Fri @ Tinley regular time.?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1803381 said:


> OK so BWs for Fri @ Tinley regular time.?


Michigan starting tonight/ Iowa this weekend at this point for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So did you Guys go all ready or not


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1803520 said:


> So did you Guys go all ready or not


Go where, Florida?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1803521 said:


> Go where, Florida?


No for wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nope, been to busy doing clean ups


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1803529 said:


> Nope, been to busy doing clean ups


Me to do in clean ups


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1802135 said:


> that's fine I'll bring the pepto bismol


At hooters now. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1803947 said:


> At hooters now. Mmmmmmmm


Nice thanks for the invite Ham lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1803950 said:


> Nice thanks for the invite Ham lol


Hey want to go to hooters an hour ago?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1803957 said:


> Hey want to go to hooters an hour ago?


U still there waiting for us?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lovely weather out good times for sweeping parking lots


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1804872 said:


> Lovely weather out good times for sweeping parking lots


U out sweeping with skiddy still?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1804882 said:


> U out sweeping with skiddy still?


yep gotta go out and redo elkgrove village other wise there not payin the rest of bill even after jeremy went and looked at it..good times :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1804896 said:


> yep gotta go out and redo elkgrove village other wise there not payin the rest of bill even after jeremy went and looked at it..good times
> :laughing:


Work is Work.....easy $$$$


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like easy work better. And I'm already done with the rain. It can stop at anytime. Can't get anything done.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I agree...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Go Wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow614

LwnmwrMan22;1806114 said:


> Go Wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See you guys tomorrow night.


GO HAWKS!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Is it safe to pull marker stakes from lots and driveways?


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1806130 said:


> Is it safe to pull marker stakes from lots and driveways?


Or start fixing mailboxes? Lol


----------



## dieselss

Just pulled my last Salter off on Tuesday. So I'd say your good to go


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1806131 said:


> Or start fixing mailboxes? Lol


I partially fixed the one....
Only had little turf to fix, one mail box, and a couple landscape lights. Good year. Good crew. Shoot, i got some that work for free.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1806138 said:


> Just pulled my last Salter off on Tuesday. So I'd say your good to go


For once I did not go crazy buying more snow equipment. Just parts to replace next fall and Thats it. Spent more than usual on spring and summer operation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sold the last plow. Truck should be gone soon.


----------



## dieselss

Theres a page write up on the 15 6.7 PSD in my diesel mag. Just fyi Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking at 14's working three deals.


----------



## dieselss

14s. There old news. Break into the now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1806268 said:


> Looking at 14's working three deals.


Long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1806276 said:


> Long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat.


He has got a good point there.......


----------



## brianbrich1

Rain rain go away. ... when we doing wings so pat can show us the new truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1806276 said:


> Long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat, long bed Lariat.


yeah but what color


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1806273 said:


> 14s. There old news. Break into the now


it would be difficult to tune a 15 right away......rebates are 6250 verses 500


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1806484 said:


> yeah but what color


I think "road grime" is a nice color these days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1806470 said:


> Rain rain go away. ... when we doing wings so pat can show us the new truck


I'm home all next week going to target store don't have the truck the middle of the week at the earliest at this point


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Kenwood 7100 GPS/stereo/video/sat/back up camera/ plus add on opportunitys. "radio" might be for sale. It has over 200k loving miles on it. It has 08 maps but can be updated


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1806486 said:


> I think "road grime" is a nice color these days


Hahaha.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1806492 said:


> Hahaha.....


Salt white


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1806489 said:


> Kenwood 7100 GPS/stereo/video/sat/back up camera/ plus add on opportunitys. "radio" might be for sale. It has over 200k loving miles on it. It has 08 maps but can be updated


Will it plug into a pigtail of a 92 2500 suburban?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1806489 said:


> Kenwood 7100 GPS/stereo/video/sat/back up camera/ plus add on opportunitys. "radio" might be for sale. It has over 200k loving miles on it. It has 08 maps but can be updated


Would look fantastic in my truck. Talk to me Goose



road2damascus;1806646 said:


> Will it plug into a pigtail of a 92 2500 suburban?


Too much technology for that Chevy Mike, and considering you operate inside a 9 block radius, ya don't need it! (Yes, that's jealousy speaking)


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1806661 said:


> Would look fantastic in my truck. Talk to me Goose
> 
> Too much technology for that Chevy Mike, and considering you operate inside a 9 block radius, ya don't need it! (Yes, that's jealousy speaking)


Ya i guess a cb and a cassette deck would be a good start.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1806661 said:


> Would look fantastic in my truck. Talk to me Goose
> 
> Too much technology for that Chevy Mike, and considering you operate inside a 9 block radius, ya don't need it! (Yes, that's jealousy speaking)





road2damascus;1806663 said:


> Ya i guess a cb and a cassette deck would be a good start.











This advanced All-in-One navigation/monitor/DVD receiver includes GPS navigation with Garmin technology, DVD and CD playback, and features the industry-leading iPod Video USB Direct Control. Add the KCA-iP300 cable, and search your iPod Video or Nano content quickly with convenient touch screen control! (Note that not all iPod models are compatible). Optional functions include Bluetooth and Satellite Radio. 
• 6.95" Wide TFT Active Matrix Display 
• Number of pixels: 336,960 
• Touchscreen Control With Advanced Graphic User Interface 
• Exclusive Reverse Tilt Mechanism 
• GPS Navigation System 
• Canada/USA Mapping 
• 6 Million Points Of Interest 
• SD Card Upgradeable 
• 50WX4 MOFSET 
• Playback Formats: DVD Video, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DivX, MPEG1, MPEG2, JPEG, CD, CD-R/RW, MP3, WMA (Windows Media Audio), AAC (Advanced Audio Codec) 
• USB Direct Control: For thumb drives, portable USB mass storage players and iPod Video or Nano (using KCA-iP300V) 
• Multi-Task Browser 
• Wallpaper Customize: Add Up To 3 Personal *JPEG Images Using Your USB Thumb Drive 
• High-Pass Crossover: Front & Rear Speakers 
• Low-Pass Crossover: Subwoofer 
• Subwoofer Control 
• 3-Band Parametric Equalizer 
• 3 RCA Preouts 2V 
• 1 x AV Input, 1 x AV Output 
• Dedicated Rear Camera Input 
• 2 External Switch 
• 2-Zone 
• Bluetooth Hands-Free Ready: KCA-BT100 
• Sirius Satellite Ready: SIR-KEN1 
• HD Radio Ready: KTC-HR100TR 
• TV Tuner Ready: KTC-V300N 
• CD Changer Ready 
• Remote Control


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone want a skid steer? I officially hate my Bobcat T300. Broke another track. So much fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1806732 said:


> Anyone want a skid steer? I officially hate my Bobcat T300. Broke another track. So much fun


should have hung out here all day....

My buddy did 90% of the work!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No ****. Seemed to be an expensive day for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1806661 said:


> Would look fantastic in my truck. Talk to me Goose
> 
> Too much technology for that Chevy Mike, and considering you operate inside a 9 block radius, ya don't need it! (Yes, that's jealousy speaking)


Still deciding on truck, one has GPS, the other doesn't. I gotta count all the 20's I got today...... lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1806741 said:


> No ****. Seemed to be an expensive day for me


Good day here, 8K came in. Now I need the 5k from INS.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
....
Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1806744 said:


> Good day here, 8K came in. Now I need the 5k from INS.


Sounds like you need more Arctic Money just call John sure he'll get it for ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1807270 said:


> Sounds like you need more Arctic Money just call John sure he'll get it for ya


Sh!t, I'll take anyone's money


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for wings Monday or Tuesday or wed next week?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1807364 said:


> Anyone down for wings Monday or Tuesday or wed next week?


Anytime is good for me .want me to pick ya up being no truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

May have to, limited miles to 1K per week


----------



## dieselss

Yea Dennis has got the new hoopty. He rolling on 18's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1807371 said:


> Yea Dennis has got the new hoopty. He rolling on 18's


16.5 split rims


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Need to mess with this later and get PS in the truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1807375 said:


> Need to mess with this later and get PS in the truck


What is that? Why don't I have that?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1807377 said:


> What is that? Why don't I have that?


Gotta know who to talk to ...Lol


----------



## dieselss

Really. I. Mean really. My VCR is still flashing 12:00


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1807377 said:


> What is that? Why don't I have that?


Cause mine is gray.....going to play with it in am.....play with.... hehe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1807380 said:


> Really. I. Mean really. My VCR is still flashing 12:00


Still have the habit of rewinding DVDs?


----------



## dieselss

You know. You'll go blind. I'm just saying


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1807394 said:


> You know. You'll go blind. I'm just saying


RewindING dvds...oh crap I'm blind .....lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goallllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Lotta game left


----------



## SSS Inc.

Goalllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSS Inc.

SSS Inc.;1807830 said:


> Goalllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOAL!wesportwesportwesportxysport


----------



## qualitycut

Sss dont jinx us you Richard


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy mothers day to all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Same to you Dennis!


----------



## dieselss

Severe weather alert here. Be safe yall


----------



## dieselss

What channel is the game on?


----------



## SSS Inc.

Uh OH!!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SSS Inc.;1808051 said:


> Uh OH!!!!!!!!


I don't hear ur screams right now?


----------



## SSS Inc.

SullivanSeptic;1808083 said:


> I don't hear ur screams right now?


Its tied 1-1 rollerskater guy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why u gotta ruin it? That was our secret. Just us Minnesota guys.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SullivanSeptic;1808103 said:


> Why u gotta ruin it? That was our secret. Just us Minnesota guys.


You're welcome back at Plowsites most popular and active thread anytime. I won't tell anyone else you rollerskate for fun.

***You're not welcome anymore.


----------



## road2damascus

Flash flood reported in lake bluff

10 FEET OF WATER UNDER THE RAILROAD UNERPASS ON US-41 JUST NORTH OF IL-76.

LARGE TREE APPROXIMATELY 70 FT TALL WITH A 5 FT DIAMETER TRUNK UPROOTED ONTO A HOUSE. NEAR NAGEL AND NORTHWEST HIGHWAY OR 7 MILES EAST OF O HARE AIRPORT. 

MEASURED GUST TO 69 MPH NEAR KILBURN AND CENTRAL AVENUES ON THE NORTHWEST SIDE OF ROCKFORD. 

Glenview 
RUNOFF FROM RAINFALL OF 2.72 INCHES IN 70 MINUTES HAS CAUSED FLASH FLOODING THAT IS BLOCKING DRAINS. SMALL HAIL ALSO OCCURRED.

South Beloit golf ball hail
1.5 TO 2 INCH DIAMETER HAIL NEAR ROUTE 2 AND PRAIRIE ROAD. 

6 TO 12 INCHES OF STANDING WATER ON STREET AND PARKING LOTS AT GREAT LAKES NAVAL STATION.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Row row ur boat gently down the stream....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

it definitely was a fun storm to watch here in Glenview, not having to be out in it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1808439 said:


> Row row ur boat gently down the stream....


It's not stream it's Street. .


----------



## ultimate plow

Just got in from salt run


----------



## road2damascus

Its snowing up this way!!!


----------



## dieselss

ultimate plow;1808799 said:


> Just got in from salt run


Pics or it never happened


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1808801 said:


> Its snowing up this way!!!


Mike call me when ya get chance


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1808811 said:


> Mike call me when ya get chance


Be in the mobile office in a minute....the suburban


----------



## ultimate plow

dieselss;1808803 said:


> Pics or it never happened


It never happened. But you cant mow in the snow  half inch mayby more. The decks shovable


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ultimate plow;1808816 said:


> It never happened. But you cant mow in the snow  half inch mayby more. The decks shovable


Hey Jeff just seen on ch2 they show video of snow Fallin by midway airport and also NY suburbs....Wtf crazy plus it's on the Internet so it must be true


----------



## dieselss

Gotta be true. It's on the net 
I was half expecting a blizzard pic of this last season. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Woooo hooo. Sold the chevy in less then 6hours. Guess I was too cheap


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1808822 said:


> Woooo hooo. Sold the chevy in less then 6hours. Guess I was too cheap


You and cheap in the same sentence?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahah. hey I need the cash. Made some major purchases recently. I think my blood pressure has topped out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1808842 said:


> Bahahah. hey I need the cash. Made some major purchases recently. I think my blood pressure has topped out


Yep sure did vacation then the bar tab from the vacation , lift kit and mudders for the jeep, tuner and delete for the ford, Pats fee,put ya over the edge. ..bahahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1808910 said:


> Yep sure did vacation then the bar tab from the vacation , lift kit and mudders for the jeep, tuner and delete for the ford, Pats fee,put ya over the edge. ..bahahahaha


Nope. That's all chump change. Much bigger things. 6-8 weeks and I'll have pics hopefully


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1808913 said:


> Nope. That's all chump change. Much bigger things. 6-8 weeks and I'll have pics hopefully


New skiddy or new pumper or new dump my guess


----------



## Midwest Pond

its too hot out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1809607 said:


> its too hot out


Nah its beautiful out 78 degrees


----------



## Sawboy

Just got the word from Mike. Unless there is an issue with drifting, we're not working tonight


----------



## dieselss

Drifting or wakes? Bahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haven't had day off in 3 weeks. Heavy rain showers st [email protected]


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1809690 said:


> Just got the word from Mike. Unless there is an issue with drifting, we're not working tonight


We are down one shoveler too. Blue collar got heavily bleached and turned white.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1809692 said:


> Drifting or wakes? Bahahahaha


Wondertucky???? Lol


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1809740 said:


> Wondertucky???? Lol


My cover is blown! Wondertucky all weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ha. This project is a 160 ft below ground.... 60 to 65 all year round


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1809754 said:


> Ha. This project is a 160 ft below ground.... 60 to 65 all year round


Would like that right now! Just do not like the "no day off for weeks" part. You see, I am turning over a new leaf and going to spend time with the family and go on a real vacation.

Ok I am back from dreamland. Back to work.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1809754 said:


> Ha. This project is a 160 ft below ground.... 60 to 65 all year round


Drop it down a bit to get
snow to fall .Best indoor tubing slide around.


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1809801 said:


> Drop it down a bit to get
> snow to fall .Best indoor tubing slide around.


Yea,,but where you gunna pile the snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1809817 said:


> Yea,,but where you gunna pile the snow


Back of Pats truck...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bought 6 pressure washing trailers, two sewer suckers and rented a 4K gallon water truck.......fun times ahead.

That is just the beginning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1809903 said:


> Bought 6 pressure washing trailers, two sewer suckers and rented a 4K gallon water truck.......fun times ahead.
> 
> That is just the beginning.


So when your done Sully get a nice bright yellow sewer sucker truck


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1809973 said:


> So when your done Sully get a nice bright yellow sewer sucker truck


Dibs on a pressure washing trailer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Getting ready to order a ton of led lights.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1810002 said:


> Getting ready to order a ton of led lights.


For the, soon to be mine, trailer right?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1810004 said:


> For the, soon to be mine, trailer right?


No silly for his new SD 350.and the sewer sucker....lmao


----------



## road2damascus

6 more months......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hurricane season starts today


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1810253 said:


> Hurricane season starts today


Havent you been busy enough lately


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1810239 said:


> 6 more months......


Nah more like 4 3/4 till snow.The third week in November looks good


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1810279 said:


> Nah more like 4 3/4 till snow.The third week in November looks good


5 3/4 Dennis.

I have a mathematical advantage.... I took algebra twice. NOT by choice. But it did happen and since I posted it on the internet, it is now true.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1810300 said:


> 5 3/4 Dennis.
> 
> I have a mathematical advantage.... I took algebra twice. NOT by choice. But it did happen and since I posted it on the internet, it is now true.


Bahahahaha......


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1810303 said:


> Bahahahaha......


Three times if you include college algebra, it was all the same. By time i got to college, i asked if i could just show up for tests and teacher said yes as long as i got a B or higher on each test. Never went to class.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's OK. Dennis counted 4 tanks


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1810318 said:


> That's OK. Dennis counted 4 tanks


With a B plate?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1810324 said:


> With a B plate?


Haha........ Yea.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yeah sure did count four but little did I know one tank is his TOOL BOX


----------



## road2damascus

Anyone know someone that has a set of these wheels laying around?


----------



## road2damascus

Row row row your boat! For the next week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1811215 said:


> Row row row your boat! For the next week.


That ok mike your rowing your boat and pat is singing Suck suck suck dis water up whoot whoot


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1811226 said:


> That ok mike your rowing your boat and pat is singing Suck suck suck dis water up whoot whoot


My mother in law passed this morning. Not a good scene in my neck of the woods


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1811227 said:


> My mother in law passed this morning. Not a good scene in my neck of the woods


Awe Sorry to hear that Mike. That sucks we) I remember you telling me awhile back she was not doing to we'll .I'll say some prayers for her and your family ..


----------



## road2damascus

Location (county): Fall (in) buffalo grove 2n (lake)......................3.44 waukegan 2n (lake)...........................3.25 wadsworth 1sse (lake)........................3.25 mundelein (lake).............................3.21 gurnee 2ne (lake)............................3.13 gurnee 2w (lake).............................3.01 libertyville 2ese (lake).....................2.93 mundelein (lake).............................2.86 bannockburn (lake)...........................2.85 lake forest 2nne (lake)......................2.85 woodstock 1ssw (mchenry).....................2.74 lincolnshire 1n (lake).......................2.69 watseka 6.9wnw (iroquois)....................2.67 waukegan (lake)..............................2.62 winnetka 1ese (cook).........................2.59 woodstock 2wsw (mchenry).....................2.53 woodstock (mchenry)..........................2.53 mundelein 2nw (lake).........................2.50 lake bluff 1w (lake).........................2.45 mundelein 2wnw (lake)........................2.42 bull valley 2wnw (mchenry)...................2.42 botanic gardens (cook).......................2.39 beach park 1w (lake).........................2.38 watseka (iroquois)...........................2.36 arlington hgts (cook)........................2.32 mchenry (mchenry)............................2.31 fox lake 2se (lake)..........................2.30 new lenox 2se (will).........................2.25 joliet lock/dam (will).......................2.25 elmhurst 2se (du page).......................2.24 milford (iroquois)...........................2.24 elwood 5ne (will)............................2.22 lockport 3ese (will).........................2.20 glencoe (cook)...............................2.19 antioch 4w (lake)............................2.18 barrington (lake)............................2.18 lakemoor 2se (lake)..........................2.18 homer glen 4wnw (will).......................2.17 bourbonnais (kankakee).......................2.16 manhattan 2se (will).........................2.16 lake zurich (lake)...........................2.11 new lenox 1ne (will).........................2.10 ashkum 5.6e (iroquois).......................2.09 highwood 1s (lake)...........................2.08 glenview 1sw (cook)..........................2.07 joliet (will)................................2.05 winthrop harbor 1ssw (lake)..................2.04 joliet 3wnw (will)...........................2.04 joliet 2n (will).............................2.03 fox lake hills 1nw (lake)....................2.02 plainfield 3se (will)........................2.02 romeoville (will)............................2.02 north riverside (cook).......................2.01 sugar grove 1ne (kane).......................2.01 new lenox 3e (will)..........................2.01 new lenox 2se (will).........................2.00 villa park 1nw (du page).....................1.99 wheeling (cook)..............................1.99 wauconda 2nne (lake).........................1.98 manhattan 5ene (will)........................1.98 elk grove village 2wsw (cook)................1.97 woodstock 5nw (mchenry)......................1.96 rolling meadows 1ese (cook)..................1.95 chicago 5nnw (cook)..........................1.94 countryside 1ene (cook)......................1.94 manhattan (will).............................1.94 elgin 2w (kane)..............................1.93 kankakee (kankakee)..........................1.93 bourbonnais 2nne (kankakee)..................1.92 homer glen 1ene (will).......................1.92 elmhurst 1ese (du page)......................1.91 sugar grove 1ene (kane)......................1.91 lockport 1se (will)..........................1.90 northbrook 1w (cook).........................1.89 downers grove 2se (du page)..................1.88 naperville 4ssw (will).......................1.88 new lenox 4se (will).........................1.88 lombard 1nnw (du page).......................1.87 bonfield 2nw (kankakee)......................1.87 wilmington 3se (will)........................1.87 harwood heights 2nne (cook)..................1.85 lombard 1nnw (du page).......................1.85 homer glen 2nw (will)........................1.85 woodstock 4sw (mchenry)......................1.84 hoffman estates 5w (cook)....................1.83 schaumburg 2e (cook)........................1.83 oak park 2s (cook)...........................1.83 elmhurst (du page)...........................1.83 darien (du page).............................1.82 evanston 1n (cook)...........................1.81 elk grove village 1ese (cook)................1.81 plainfield (will)............................1.81 willow springs (cook)........................1.81 park ridge 1ene (cook).......................1.80 st anne (kankakee)...........................1.80 burr ridge 2sw (du page).....................1.79 plainfield 4s (will).........................1.79 palatine 1e (cook)...........................1.78 plainfield 2sse (will).......................1.78 bonfield 4wsw (kankakee).....................1.77 orland park 5wnw (will)......................1.77 river forest 1sse (cook).....................1.76 westmont (du page)...........................1.76 de kalb 1se (de kalb)........................1.75 momence 6ssw (kankakee)......................1.75 crystal lake (mchenry).......................1.74 polo (ogle)..................................1.74 park ridge (cook)............................1.73 oak park 1nne (cook).........................1.73 channahon 2sse (will)........................1.73 elgin (kane).................................1.72 oak park 1sw (cook)..........................1.72 ohare (cook).................................1.72 palos park 1sw (cook)........................1.71 lincolnwood 2e (cook)........................1.70 countryside 1nne (cook)......................1.70 glen ellyn 2sse (du page)....................1.70 plainfield 3nnw (will).......................1.70 schaumburg 3wsw (cook).......................1.69 plainfield 1sw (will)........................1.68 la grange park 1ssw (cook)...................1.67 peotone (will)...............................1.65 cary (mchenry)...............................1.64 ashton (lee).................................1.63 winfield (du page)...........................1.63 glen ellyn (du page).........................1.62 bolingbrook 3ne (du page)....................1.62 worth (cook).................................1.60 rogers park 2sw (cook).......................1.58 kankakee 3se (kankakee)......................1.58 dixon 2sw (lee)..............................1.58 peotone (will)...............................1.58 peotone (will)...............................1.58 genoa (de kalb)..............................1.57 carol stream (du page).......................1.57 algonquin 1n (mchenry).......................1.57 lisle morton arb (du page)...................1.57 naperville 2ese (du page)....................1.56 momence (kankakee)...........................1.56 lisle (du page)..............................1.55 lisle 1se (du page)..........................1.55 peotone (will)...............................1.54 lake villa 1ssw (lake).......................1.53 peotone (will)...............................1.53 naperville 1nw (du page).....................1.52 monee (will).................................1.52 midway coop (cook)...........................1.51 lake villa 2wsw (lake).......................1.50 bartlett 1se (du page).......................1.49 steward (lee)................................1.49 flossmoor (cook).............................1.47 oak lawn 2wnw (cook).........................1.45 bourbonnais 3e (kankakee)....................1.45 darien 1ene (du page)........................1.44 de kalb 2nne (de kalb).......................1.42 elgin 8wsw (kane)............................1.42 chicago ridge (cook).........................1.41 montgomery 1sse (kendall)....................1.41 kankakee (kankakee)..........................1.40 elgin (kane).................................1.38 montgomery 2sse (kendall)....................1.38 elgin 1s (kane)..............................1.38 oak lawn (cook)..............................1.37 orland hills 1se (cook)......................1.37 cortland (de kalb)...........................1.37 oswego 5sse (kendall)........................1.37 chebanse (kankakee)..........................1.37 de kalb (de kalb)............................1.35 park forest 1sw (cook).......................1.35 rockford 2ene (winnebago)....................1.34 chicago 6ese (cook)..........................1.32 elburn 3nne (kane)...........................1.32 channahon 1nne (will)........................1.32 mendota 2se (la salle).......................1.30 wilmington 6nw (will)........................1.30 minooka (grundy).............................1.28 harvard 3sse (mchenry).......................1.26 homewood (cook)..............................1.23 aurora (kane)................................1.22 arlington heights 2nnw (cook)................1.22 crete 3e (will)..............................1.22 chicago 6nne (cook)..........................1.21 aurora (kane)................................1.20 park forest (cook)...........................1.20 alsip (cook).................................1.19 st. Charles 6nw (kane).......................1.19 mendota (la salle)...........................1.19 north aurora 2ne (kane)......................1.18 byron 3n (ogle)..............................1.17 buckley (iroquois)...........................1.15 plainfield 5sw (kendall).....................1.15 sterling 4ne (lee)...........................1.15 rockford 1nw (winnebago).....................1.12 st. Charles (kane)...........................1.11 geneva 2wsw (kane)...........................1.10 sublette (lee)...............................1.10 beecher 3sse (will)..........................1.10 glenwood 2ese (cook).........................1.04 batavia 1wsw (kane)..........................1.02 batavia 2wnw (kane)..........................1.01 paxton (ford)................................1.00 batavia 1wnw (kane)..........................0.99 geneva 1ssw (kane)...........................0.99 harvard (mchenry)............................0.98 rockford 3ne (winnebago).....................0.98 west chicago (du page).......................0.97 capron (boone)...............................0.97 dixon 3nnw (lee).............................0.95 chicago 5ne (cook)...........................0.93 batavia (kane)...............................0.92 beecher 3ene (will)..........................0.92 elburn (kane)................................0.88 park forest 1nne (cook)......................0.84 davis junction 1sw (ogle)....................0.84 rockton 1ese (winnebago).....................0.84 rochelle (ogle)..............................0.84 coal city 3n (grundy)........................0.83 braceville (grundy)..........................0.78 amboy (lee)..................................0.77 plano (kendall)..............................0.76 earlville 3s (la salle)......................0.75 peru 1sw (la salle)..........................0.75 coal city 4nnw (grundy)......................0.71 carbon hill 3.1n (grundy)....................0.71 rockford (winnebago).........................0.71 coal city (grundy)...........................0.69 yorkville 1ssw (kendall).....................0.66 yorkville 2se (kendall)......................0.66 oglesby 0.4n (la salle)......................0.63 rochelle (ogle)..............................0.63 peru (la salle)..............................0.63 chatsworth (livingston)......................0.62 chatsworth (livingston)......................0.62 antioch 3wsw (lake)..........................0.61 marseilles 6wnw (la salle)...................0.60 ottawa 2n (la salle).........................0.59 pecatonica 2s (winnebago)....................0.58 dwight (livingston)..........................0.57 marseilles 3nw (la salle)....................0.57 roscoe 2ese (winnebago)......................0.56 roscoe 2se (winnebago).......................0.56 sheridan 3sse (la salle).....................0.55 ottawa (la salle)............................0.55 south wilmington (grundy)....................0.54 marseilles (la salle)........................0.54 morris 5nnw (grundy).........................0.51 lansing (cook)...............................0.49 ottawa 1nw (la salle)........................0.48 morris (grundy)..............................0.48 morris 1sw (grundy)..........................0.47 mazon 0.5ene (grundy)........................0.47 gibson 6ne (ford)............................0.46 seneca 2ssw (la salle).......................0.40 gibson 2sw (ford)............................0.35 morris 2sse (grundy).........................0.34 dwight 4nnw (grundy).........................0.33 odell 4se (livingston).......................0.30 yorkville (kendall)..........................0.26 pontiac 1se (livingston).....................0.26 fairbury (livingston)........................0.25 gibson 3wnw (ford)...........................0.25 pontiac 1ese (livingston)....................0.25 chenoa 4nnw (livingston).....................0.24 earlville 8sse (la salle)....................0.23 pontiac (livingston).........................0.20 streator (livingston)........................0.20 indiana rain location (county): Fall (in) rensselaer 2ssw (jasper).....................1.48 rensselaer 2n (jasper).......................1.43 remington (jasper)...........................1.30 rensselaer (jasper)..........................1.23 mount ayr 2nne (newton)......................1.17 remington (jasper)...........................1.15 brook 4w (newton)............................1.14 kentland 1nnw (newton).......................1.11 kentland 2sse (newton).......................1.10 portage 3e (porter)..........................0.97 dyer 1wnw (lake).............................0.96 rensselaer 5nw (jasper)......................0.84 crown point 2wsw (lake)......................0.83 lake village (newton)........................0.81 rensselaer 4n (jasper).......................0.79 st. John (lake)..............................0.78 valparaiso (porter)..........................0.75 valparaiso 2nw (porter)......................0.74 valparaiso 2wnw (porter).....................0.73 de motte 1ssw (jasper).......................0.71 valparaiso 6wsw (porter).....................0.71 (w9mal)merrillville 2nnw (lake)..............0.70 valparaiso 2n (porter).......................0.70 de motte 1nnw (jasper).......................0.69 (kb9f)valparaiso 4s (porter).................0.69 portage 1ese (porter)........................0.69 lakes of the four seasons (porter)...........0.69 hebron 4ne (porter)..........................0.67 de motte 4sw (jasper)........................0.66 rensselaer 10nne (jasper)....................0.65 gary 4ssw (lake).............................0.65 kouts 3ssw (porter)..........................0.65 valparaiso 5wsw (porter).....................0.65 valparaiso 1se (porter)......................0.64 chesterton 1ene (porter).....................0.64 crown point 1n (lake)........................0.63 porter 1s (porter)...........................0.63 de motte 6s (jasper).........................0.62 valparaiso 7wsw (porter).....................0.62 porter 1s (porter)...........................0.59 valparaiso 6nw (porter)......................0.59 schererville 1e (lake).......................0.58 valparaiso 6ssw (porter).....................0.58 valparaiso 4sw (porter)......................0.58 chesterton 4e (porter).......................0.58 winfield 1ne (lake)..........................0.56 (w9opr)wheatfield 1ene (jasper)..............0.55 de motte 2nne (jasper).......................0.55 valparaiso 3wsw (porter).....................0.55 wheatfield 2ene (jasper).....................0.54 hobart 1nnw (lake)...........................0.49 hobart 1ssw (lake)...........................0.47 rensselaer 5e (jasper).......................0.46 hobart 2e (lake).............................0.45 (wv90)hobart 1ene (lake).....................0.45 rensselaer 8ne (jasper)......................0.44 wheatfield 5w (jasper).......................0.43 gary 5ene (lake).............................0.38


----------



## dieselss

Everyone still pumping air?


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1812255 said:


> Everyone still pumping air?


I feel like gills should be coming in any time now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1812270 said:


> I feel like gills should be coming in any time now


Just be glad we're not up north or you would have them already


----------



## 01PStroke

True that Dennis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1812255 said:


> Everyone still pumping air?


too funny you said that......im working a cave project with a ton of gas and diesel eqm......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some misc pics


----------



## brianbrich1

That looks like one of the "its the end of the world under ground cave project".


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1812341 said:


> That looks like one of the "its the end of the world under ground cave
> 
> Nope its the Pat cave and the Pat Mobile is there with his trust side kick WK. ...


----------



## Sawboy

01PStroke;1812270 said:


> I feel like gills should be coming in any time now


Hey Joe, were you towing a boat northbound on 294 yesterday? Near the Alsip exits?


----------



## dieselss

Nope its the Pat cave and the Pat Mobile is there with his trust side kick WK. ...[/QUOTE]

Patman,,,,,,patman,,,,,,patman........womp....zoink... Zowie..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1812391 said:


> Nope its the Pat cave and the Pat Mobile is there with his trust side kick WK. ...


Patman,,,,,,patman,,,,,,patman........womp....zoink... Zowie..[/QUOTE]

More like crunch...psst...ooohsh%#÷¥...oops my phone...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1812398 said:


> Patman,,,,,,patman,,,,,,patman........womp....zoink... Zowie..


More like crunch...psst...ooohsh%#÷¥...oops my phone...[/QUOTE]

Why it's Patman against the Kabota monster


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Stupid phone


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1812373 said:


> Hey Joe, were you towing a boat northbound on 294 yesterday? Near the Alsip exits?


Nope.. Trucks in the shop!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1812453 said:


> Nope.. Trucks in the shop!


Always in shop....

Its a cool dangerous place. 4 cave ins in last 3 weeks


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1812418 said:


> Stupid phone


No I think its the operator. Bahabaha


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1812552 said:


> Always in shop....
> 
> Its a cool dangerous place. 4 cave ins in last 3 weeks


7.3s are gods gift to mechanics it seems


----------



## buildinon

A few more inches of rain and I will be ready to put on my scuba gear  

Hope everyone is enjoying the soaking we are getting this year. I know I would much rather have snow than this crap. 

Big shout out to Dennis on the phone calls with the concerns about about my family in Nebraska. Mothers Day they took a direct hit from 2 tornadoes out there, and were about 90 miles from that last big double one that came down the other day out there. That same day they were plastered with hail again. I'm heading back out there the 4th as I always do, and will more than likely stay the rest of the summer helping with rebuilds in the area. My wife has family that has been affected by the tornadoes and softball sized hail storms out there the last few weeks. As well we have a lot of friends that were.


----------



## road2damascus

Everyone ok? Crazy. I heard up to 86mph winds, hail, funnel clouds, trees snapping, power lines flopping around....this one was bad. 

Think you south south guys got it the worst. South west too. Here is one clip i found reported at 945pm 

200 TO 300 TREES DOWN IN MORRIS, SOME ON HOUSES, WHICH CAUSED SOME DAMAGE. 85 TO 90 PERCENT OF THE CITY WITHOUT POWER. SOME ROADS BLOCKED BY TREES AND POWER LINES


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks Mike. Yeah we got slammed in two waves.first one was around 7:00 high winds lots of rain.next one was at 9:45 with more rain and high winds lots of lightning.I was working and my place had lumber and BBQ grills blown out in the middle of the parking lot .in Orland park.
I think from what I heard New Lenox got hit hard where Ryan, Ron and Hambrick are at because we had people coming in looking for chainsaws and Genaraters


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't even recognize my neighborhood from the pics. we're on generator power also. it's still a cool 63 degrees in my cave


----------



## 1olddogtwo

New company uniforms came in.








Thanks Ron, it will be a pleasure working for your company with 7 months of the year off with pay Plus 5 months of vacation paid


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anything for olddog. Is that enough? You want more?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can wait for the 30 day bonus.....health ins with unlimited veterinary appointments sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You know I'll take care of those puppies!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good I may adopt a few more


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You get any more you'll need a bigger house plus a yard and have to change the wording from pushin to please to pushin poop


----------



## snowish10

If anyones interested in a f250 01 7.3l http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/4550003231.html My godfathers, well kept truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1814225 said:


> If anyones interested in a f250 01 7.3l http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/4550003231.html My godfathers, well kept truck.


Nice lookin ride Adam


----------



## snowish10

not mine but thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1814268 said:


> not mine but thanks


Nice and Cool out today.4 1/2 months more till the nice white stuff..


----------



## dieselss

Happy 4th yall. Watch all the fingers and toes. And kiddies. And even Dennis. Guy is kinda shaddy if ya ax me bahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Shaddy...oh yea. He's a guy you want in front of you on a hot sunny day


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1814364 said:


> Shaddy...oh yea. He's a guy you want in front of you on a hot sunny day


Gee thanks kinda make me feel like the mighty oak tree for shade


----------



## dieselss

Might oak. Or wheeping willow?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1812308 said:


> too funny you said that......im working a cave project with a ton of gas and diesel eqm......


What are you guys doing with the Ditch Witch hydrovac trailers? You should have called Badger, those trailers are garbage.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1816658 said:


> What are you guys doing with the Ditch Witch hydrovac trailers? You should have called Badger, those trailers are garbage.


are you saying you suck better?


----------



## road2damascus

Just went to a mulching production yard. They just unloaded about 40 pallets of bagged rock salt and stuffed em in the corner. I asked about it and guess the boss got a good deal. Now its going to get rained on till December...maybe January


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1816939 said:


> Just went to a mulching production yard. They just unloaded about 40 pallets of bagged rock salt and stuffed em in the corner. I asked about it and guess the boss got a good deal. Now its going to get rained on till December...maybe January


Nah rain just till mid Nov then snow.aught a be nice and hard if there nor all ready


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1816969 said:


> Nah rain just till mid Nov then snow.aught a be nice and hard if there nor all ready


I bought all maintenance items for this winter at the end of last winter when I had money. I also have enough salt and deicer for three or four events. Started thinking snow now so I MAY ACTUALLY get everything ready before it snows this season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1816972 said:


> I bought all maintenance items for this winter at the end of last winter when I had money. I also have enough salt and deicer for three or four events. Started thinking snow now so I MAY ACTUALLY get everything ready before it snows this season.


Wtg mike maybe you finish putting those wings on...haha


----------



## rjigto4oje

Perogui fest good food don't miss it even to some too go


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;1817578 said:


> Perogui fest good food don't miss it even to some too go


One to many? Bahahaha. Not that I'm cornplaining


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1816986 said:


> Wtg mike maybe you finish putting those wings on...haha


Think I got a better chance of getting hit by lighting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1817586 said:


> Think I got a better chance of getting hit by lighting


You say when I'll be up to help ya finish them...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When are we doing wings this week?


----------



## rjigto4oje

We had perogui's today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1817634 said:


> We had perogui's today


With buffalo sauce and ranch?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;1817636 said:


> With buffalo sauce and ranch?


Blueberry, plum and the mystery one cold beer too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;1817646 said:


> Blueberry, plum and the mystery one cold beer too


Nice........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1817632 said:


> When are we doing wings this week?


???? You tell me.last time you picked and off ya went to kc . So when ever is good for you.


----------



## road2damascus

Russo 1st winter used equipment auction on October 4th at Hainsville store. Doors open at 7am.Auctions begin at 8am


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks for the great times last at hooters and Ron thanks for getting the bill..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does his wife know?

Does he remember last night?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1819098 said:


> Does his wife know?
> 
> Does he remember last night?


Not sure he did make that Xtra stop on way home ????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

he did send me a video about it train last night


----------



## buildinon

Got a Feniex Apollo 2X with the dual Amber / White combo for my front window in the mail today. Man that thing is bright!!! It is by far the brightest light I have seen so far. I am waiting to get either the Feniex Avatar or Mini Cobra for a roof light. I am going to have you know who do the mount on it, where it is magnetic but I the wires run through the cab and can disconnect them. I do believe sawboy has something like it done. I'm getting the Feniex Cannon's put in as well. Either the dual amber / white as well or the three phase in the rear amber / white / back up and dual head in the front. Just trying to make decisions. Now back to golf


----------



## snowish10

buildinon;1819305 said:


> Got a Feniex Apollo 2X with the dual Amber / White combo for my front window in the mail today. Man that thing is bright!!! It is by far the brightest light I have seen so far. I am waiting to get either the Feniex Avatar or Mini Cobra for a roof light. I am going to have you know who do the mount on it, where it is magnetic but I the wires run through the cab and can disconnect them. I do believe sawboy has something like it done. I'm getting the Feniex Cannon's put in as well. Either the dual amber / white as well or the three phase in the rear amber / white / back up and dual head in the front. Just trying to make decisions. Now back to golf


Feniex is very bright! Cannons are to me the brighest hideaways. and Sawboy has a cigarette light plug in the rear drives side and he can plug in and take out his light whenever he needs to.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice gotta put some pics up Derek


----------



## road2damascus

I got a pretty cool magnetic beacon. Amber strobe. Anyone want pics? 

:stirringpot:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have a orangeish lighter, it clashes with Newports


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1819689 said:


> I got a pretty cool magnetic beacon. Amber strobe. Anyone want pics?
> 
> :stirringpot:


Oh you mean the one you stole off that fork lift.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1819692 said:


> I have a orangeish lighter, it clashes with Newports


Miami colors


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1819305 said:


> Got a Feniex Apollo 2X with the dual Amber / White combo for my front window in the mail today. Man that thing is bright!!! It is by far the brightest light I have seen so far. I am waiting to get either the Feniex Avatar or Mini Cobra for a roof light. I am going to have you know who do the mount on it, where it is magnetic but I the wires run through the cab and can disconnect them. I do believe sawboy has something like it done. I'm getting the Feniex Cannon's put in as well. Either the dual amber / white as well or the three phase in the rear amber / white / back up and dual head in the front. Just trying to make decisions. Now back to golf


When will the video be out?


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1819741 said:


> Oh you mean the one you stole off that fork lift.....


Allegedly....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1819771 said:


> Allegedly....


But I herd it was on the internet so it must be true.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1819862 said:


> But I herd it was on the internet so it must be true.....


Page two has the details.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all looks like November


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1820487 said:


> Morning all looks like November


Right? Kind of nice if you ask me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's still hot here in Michigan


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1821472 said:


> it's still hot here in Michigan


Great over here in Timbuck to


----------



## road2damascus

Went down to 48 last night. Good mornin snow plowers


----------



## dieselss

Little chilly this morning. Had to turn on the heat on. Harleys hot terrible heat at 75. Tho


----------



## Sawboy

Get off the Internet Mike. Go get those big lots!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1821523 said:


> Get off the Internet Mike. Go get those big lots!


Working on it. Tiss the season for bidding.


----------



## brianbrich1

Someone started learning how to do asphalt today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1821626 said:


> Someone started learning how to do asphalt today


Sully......?


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1821531 said:


> Working on it. Tiss the season for bidding.


:redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1821626 said:


> Someone started learning how to do asphalt today





1olddogtwo;1821638 said:


> Sully......?


Can only hope it was him. Maybe on his lot? His machines and and trucks killed his lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1821531 said:


> Working on it. Tiss the season for bidding.


I have a list of propertys for ya

Not to bid on......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1645706 said:


> Well it's fall, so out with the old and in with the new. Let it Snow!!!!!


I vote for Ron to start the new winter thread whenever he feels the time in right.

But if it suck,..,...


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1821648 said:


> I have a list of propertys for ya
> 
> Not to bid on......


Get me the lot of that small insurance company near me. Bob would love it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1821654 said:


> Get me the lot of that small insurance company near me. Bob would love it.


Oh, they would be in good hands then


----------



## road2damascus

First flock of geese spotted in highland park yesterday. Early fall.


----------



## ultimate plow

2005 f-250 for sale taking offers... Have a thread in the sale section


----------



## Snow Business 1

Does anyone have a good reference for weather report service for the chicagoland area(specifically Will, dupage county)? I'm looking for daily reports that give up to date weather conditions for the current day and then the next 3 days or so. These reports would also include maps.

I have used a service in the past but I'm looking to see what's out there for this upcoming winter. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snow Business 1;1822467 said:


> Does anyone have a good reference for weather report service for the chicagoland area(specifically Will, dupage county)? I'm looking for daily reports that give up to date weather conditions for the current day and then the next 3 days or so. These reports would also include maps.
> 
> I have used a service in the past but I'm looking to see what's out there for this upcoming winter.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Ron weathers on the Willy chanel


----------



## dieselss

Row row row Your boat


----------



## road2damascus

Flash flood warnings. Any want to pitch in to help me build an arc?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1821655 said:


> Oh, they would be in good hands then


What lot is this?


----------



## Sawboy

Sawboy;1823201 said:


> What lot is this?


We'll? Huh? Well well?


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1823340 said:


> We'll? Huh? Well well?


Suspense killing you sir?

The lot we speak of is a pipe dream.

Still got some heavy air going on. I was watching a flare burn and the smoke would go more than ten feet.


----------



## Sawboy

Is that English? You got a flare going on alright!.....you might wanna out that pipe down


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1823377 said:


> Is that English? You got a flare going on alright!.....you might wanna out that pipe down


Ex nay on pipe say and the lot say


----------



## brianbrich1

After paving yesterday in some mild heat looking forward to some snow flakes and cold.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1824253 said:


> After paving yesterday in some mild heat looking forward to some snow flakes and cold.


Agreed can't be soooooon enough I will admit it Kicked my but a bit.


----------



## brianbrich1

Doing a great job dennis welcome aboard...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like it broke 80F.......LOL. 

Leaf are falling up here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1824256 said:


> Sounds like it broke 80F.......LOL.
> 
> Leaf are falling up here


Thanks Brian much appreciated. Can't be to bad Pat being only a leaf is falling...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't know how to post the link but there is a "sweet" setup on Craigslist. Meyer plowside and salt dog spreader. Plow doesn't sound beat to $h!t either! Haha


----------



## dieselss

It's a Meyer. It's junk no matter what. Bahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1824514 said:


> I don't know how to post the link but there is a "sweet" setup on Craigslist. Meyer plowside and salt dog spreader. Plow doesn't sound beat to $h!t either! Haha


Someone should call RJS.


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1824687 said:


> Someone should call RJS.


:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1824568 said:


> It's a Meyer. It's junk no matter what. Bahahaha


Meyer Meyer pants on fire........


----------



## dieselss

And good morning to you Dennis


----------



## road2damascus

Anyone still have partial or non payments from last season?

payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And a Happy UnLabor Day to all.sit back and Crack a cold one.

Also A big thanks to a certain someone for the Wings and Beer the otherday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1825738 said:


> Anyone still have partial or non payments from last season?
> 
> payup


Don't have those problems......


----------



## Cover Guy

road2damascus;1825738 said:


> Anyone still have partial or non payments from last season?
> 
> payup


I do 
the snow plow men


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone, it's that time to start getting everything checked out....buy new and upgrade equipment...
Winter is in the air.


----------



## Sawboy

condo plow;1827151 said:


> Hello everyone, it's that time to start getting everything checked out....buy new and upgrade equipment...
> Winter is in the air.


This is NOT the time to buy or upgrade. You're thinking of April and May.


----------



## brianbrich1

Well iam all screwed up by that thought... getting ready to by another plow, two more salters and a sectional or two....


----------



## clncut

Hello everyone. Nice to be back. Been reading lots of positive forecasts for this winter. Some say It could be as good as last. Not getting to excited but it is nice to hear especially since we are making some big purchases this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Weather here is 50 in the evening.....90's during the day....love California


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1827974 said:


> The Weather here is 50 in the evening.....90's during the day....love California


Where at in California? If I ever retire the San Diego area is where ill move back to. The wife and I loved it there (and that's where she is from).


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Napa valley, earthquake damage stuff


----------



## condo plow

brianbrich1;1827782 said:


> Well iam all screwed up by that thought... getting ready to by another plow, two more salters and a sectional or two....


I hope you got your prices locked in. The end of pre-season sale is over at some places.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We know people who know other people and those people more people and them people who peoples we don't know but those people have people who people so we know a lot of people.

It will be OK....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

:laughing::laughing: nice


----------



## mikeitu7

Forget equipment, Anyone been shopping for bulk salt? Prices are still high guess there not going down.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1830018 said:


> Forget equipment, Anyone been shopping for bulk salt? Prices are still high guess there not going down.


Ha, thats comical. Salt prices come down? Yeah not gonna happen. They will be sky rocketing very very soon. Its gonna be so funny to sit and watch the Sh!t show in about 2 months


----------



## mikeitu7

It's at $120 plus everywhere just going to have to price out everything again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I ordered a new plow....,not sure why.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I heard u couldn't pass up the deal on the new Meyer lot pro.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1830070 said:


> Well I ordered a new plow....,not sure why.


Wana buy me a new truck ahahah.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1830071 said:


> I heard u couldn't pass up the deal on the new Meyer lot pro.


Snowbear....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1830114 said:


> Snowbear....


Snow wolf ?


----------



## clncut

We are about to pull the trigger on a MVP3. My business partner and I are debating on the 8.6 or 9.6. It's going on a one ton dump with a 6.0 vortex motor. He is afraid it's to big and the truck won't be able to push a full load in the v position. I disagree. Any suggestions?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

clncut;1830535 said:


> We are about to pull the trigger on a MVP3. My business partner and I are debating on the 8.6 or 9.6. It's going on a one ton dump with a 6.0 vortex motor. He is afraid it's to big and the truck won't be able to push a full load in the v position. I disagree. Any suggestions?


Please! 9'6" all day. Not even a question. You will seriously regret the 8'6". I won't even run an 8'6" on a single rear wheel pickup.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wait til spring, I'll be selling my SS MVP3. It will be a 9'6.


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1830537 said:


> Please! 9'6" all day. Not even a question. You will seriously regret the 8'6". I won't even run an 8'6" on a single rear wheel pickup.


This!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## dieseld

clncut;1830535 said:


> We are about to pull the trigger on a MVP3. My business partner and I are debating on the 8.6 or 9.6. It's going on a one ton dump with a 6.0 vortex motor. He is afraid it's to big and the truck won't be able to push a full load in the v position. I disagree. Any suggestions?


My suggestion...You need to re-evaluate your business partnerships going forward.


----------



## brianbrich1

clncut;1830535 said:


> We are about to pull the trigger on a MVP3. My business partner and I are debating on the 8.6 or 9.6. It's going on a one ton dump with a 6.0 vortex motor. He is afraid it's to big and the truck won't be able to push a full load in the v position. I disagree. Any suggestions?


I know a guy with a 9'6" mvp3 with a 6.0 vortex and it pushes just fine and then some


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1830747 said:


> I know a guy with a 9'6" mvp3 with a 6.0 vortex and it pushes just fine and then some


I know the same guy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I used to know him. He's a plow snob now tho!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1830833 said:


> I know the same guy.


Isn't it that guy who knows that other guy who's got the thing that does the work? I think I know him to


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1830851 said:


> Isn't it that guy who knows that other guy who's got the thing that does the work? I think I know him to


Nope its the other guy who knows that guy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1830881 said:


> Nope its the other guy who knows that guy


actually it's the third guys cousin knows the other people who have the know people cause not all people know what people know, those are special people, not regular people.


----------



## dieselss

Like short bus people? People?


----------



## rjigto4oje

The Bears are off to a good start Not!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Evening gentlemen, falls coming guess its time to start checking in!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1831177 said:


> Evening gentlemen, falls coming guess its time to start checking in!


Welcome back


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Napa Valley California this Am, Chicago in afternoon, Wisconsin Dells tonight. Might be here a while.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1831188 said:


> Welcome back


Time to start getting things rolling for another season. On the hunt for two 12' pushers and possibly another salter (if I can find salt to put in it!)


----------



## snowish10

erkoehler;1831201 said:


> Time to start getting things rolling for another season. On the hunt for two 12' pushers and possibly another salter (if I can find salt to put in it!)


Any interest in a 14' pusher?


----------



## erkoehler

snowish10;1831213 said:


> Any interest in a 14' pusher?


Possibly, email me the details: eksnowplowing @ gmail.com


----------



## snowish10

erkoehler;1831225 said:


> Possibly, email me the details: eksnowplowing @ gmail.com


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155353

I'd have to ask him if he still has them, but there was 2 14' pushers and a 10' skidsteer mount pusher. Ill find out tomorrow if my buddy still has them.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1830838 said:


> I used to know him. He's a plow snob now tho!


Hahaha. .......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1831258 said:


> Hahaha. .......


Not a plow snob just Aggressive.But then again he knows people who know people who don't know other people but know only certain people


----------



## GSShelper

Possibility that i may be looking for a job in NW Indiana, Munster, Dyer, Hammond, Highland, Schereville areas. waiting to hear from my old boss if he will take me back, I have 2012 silverado 2500hd with a brand new 8 ft pro plus, 10 years experience.


----------



## dieselss

Who was your old boss? If you don't mind divulging


----------



## GSShelper

dieselss;1831504 said:


> Who was your old boss? If you don't mind divulging


Ill send you a pm


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Gss call me at 7086708504 when your free


----------



## GSShelper

*ok R&R*

ill call you by the weekend, just got your message and have to get to work.


----------



## GSShelper

R&R who am i asking for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GSShelper;1831909 said:


> R&R who am i asking for?


The CFO, his name is Russ

If you call him Russell the love muscle, He pays add a higher rate.


----------



## condo plow

Sawboy;1827165 said:


> This is NOT the time to buy or upgrade. You're thinking of April and May.


Well it was time for me to buy  I hope we get enough to pay it off


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Meyer to a Snowdog? Is that bad to worst? Or worst to bad?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1832045 said:


> ^ Meyer to a Snowdog? Is that bad to worst? Or worst to bad?


Both, good luck with it still.


----------



## GSShelper

1olddogtwo;1831916 said:


> The CFO, his name is Russ
> 
> If you call him Russell the love muscle, He pays add a higher rate.


Lol sounds like a set up to me....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would never set anyone up......


Kidding aside, Russ is R&R


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Set anyone up with who? 


Somebody from Iowa? 


Haha


----------



## swick3311

Snow Dog V-Plow. Nice. We all can't afford a new plow every year. Looks like a nice unit. Good Luck!


----------



## condo plow

swick3311;1832082 said:


> Snow Dog V-Plow. Nice. We all can't afford a new plow every year. Looks like a nice unit. Good Luck!


New plow once every 4 years...now old dog get a new one every yearThumbs Up


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1832045 said:


> ^ Meyer to a Snowdog? Is that bad to worst? Or worst to bad?


prsport


----------



## buildinon

Don't know if anyone on or near the Southside is looking for fulltime employment in the Landscape Industry as an Account Manager with a background as Horticulturist. 
Details for the job:
The job is maintenance account manager, with duties that include up selling current clients, bidding new maintenance clients, quality controlling existing clients, meeting with property managers, and snow operations in the winter. A background in landscape maintenance is very important for this position.

It is with a buddy of mines company. A medium to large scale commercial / industrial landscape company. They do handle residential installs as well. He has been around for around 30 years or so. If so Call my cell and I will pass you the number. The starting salary is around $65k a year.

My cell is (708) 373-0557
Derek


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1832136 said:


> prsport


Go ahead, it's ok, say it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1832272 said:


> Go ahead, it's ok, say it!


:redbounce go ahead say I triple Dog Dare Ya..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1832272 said:


> Go ahead, it's ok, say it!


:redbounce go ahead say it. I triple Dog Dare Ya..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## condo plow

DIRISHMAN;1832363 said:


> :redbounce go ahead say I triple Dog Dare Ya..:laughing::laughing:


I may not own a western brand plow but rumor has it western bought out buyers. So I may have a plow that western owns the company...


----------



## UnitedInc

Is it snowing yet? Cant wait. xysport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When is the chairman starting a new season?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1832437 said:


> When is the chairman starting a new season?


Soon. Real soon. I'll have a new one up by the weekend!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1832439 said:


> Soon. Real soon. I'll have a new one up by the weekend!


Sounds good BoSSman


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1832439 said:


> Soon. Real soon. I'll have a new one up by the weekend!


Awesome the Suspense is killing me.


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1832537 said:


> Awesome the Suspense is killing me.


There's no snow yet keep trucking that asphalt!!!! Hahaha


----------



## GSShelper

I want snooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GSShelper;1832630 said:


> I want snooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Meh. Snow can wait for a while. Way too much summer work left. Way too much!

Gotta pay for a few new toys this summer


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1832634 said:


> Meh. Snow can wait for a while. Way too much summer work left. Way too much!
> 
> Gotta pay for a few new toys this summer


Must be nice to have new toys to pay for...ahahahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1832689 said:


> Must be nice to have new toys to pay for...ahahahahaha


Not really. That paying thing is for the birds.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1832692 said:


> Not really. That paying thing is for the birds.


Agree.... drive it like ya stole it.Nice lookin tanker Sully seen it park out front.was down the street from ya


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Glad you like it


----------



## dieselss

Nice! I'd be proud to park that in my driveway


----------



## snowish10

Good lookin truck! Hey Sullivan Septic, check into zephyr 40. Its an amazing chrome polisher if you want to keep up with your chrome on that beauty. I cleaned my tool box it was like night and day when i was done.

https://www.zephyrpro40.com/s2/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## dieselss

Got a package today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1832698 said:


> Nice! I'd be proud to park that in my driveway


Might do a little damage in a driveway. Not to mention neighbors might not appreciate it. And this gets parked inside every night


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1832701 said:


> Good lookin truck! Hey Sullivan Septic, check into zephyr 40. Its an amazing chrome polisher if you want to keep up with your chrome on that beauty. I cleaned my tool box it was like night and day when i was done.
> 
> https://www.zephyrpro40.com/s2/Scripts/default.asp


All dura bright chrome. No need to polish, just wash with light soap and water and she shines like a diamond in an Irishman's a$$


----------



## dieselss

Ah. My neighbors got a green tarp for a roof. I think it'll fit right in Bahahaha love the logo hood emblem too. That's sweet


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1832705 said:


> All dura bright chrome. No need to polish, just wash with light soap and water and she shines like a diamond in an Irishman's a$$


Ah gotcha, Well even easier then! Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Getting Sullivan logos made up right now to cover up my Ford ovals on pickup. I hated the idea at first but my vinyl guy did it even though I said no and as soon as I saw it I changed my mind.

He also put a few of these logos on it and then gave me like 20 extra.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1832710 said:


> Getting Sullivan logos made up right now to cover up my Ford ovals on pickup. I hated the idea at first but my vinyl guy did it even though I said no and as soon as I saw it I changed my mind.
> 
> He also put a few of these logos on it and then gave me like 20 extra.


A new a SS Vee and a pull plow or a tow behind plow/salter would make that a bad ass driveway rig....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1832702 said:


> Got a package today


Huh? Missing one out of my laundry.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1832738 said:


> Huh? Missing one out of my laundry.


No, it's not a doggie shirt.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1832739 said:


> No, it's not a doggie shirt.


Doggie shirt uh No.If you'd see his doggies there a wee bit to Small.that looks like a kids LG anyway


----------



## UnitedInc

Thats a nice truck on the outside.........but the inside is straight sh1t! hahahaaha!

Now all jokes aside someone bring me my snow!wesport


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1832761 said:


> Doggie shirt uh No.If you'd see his doggies there a wee bit to Small.that looks like a kids LG anyway


Hey now, I'm swimming in it
I'm with sulli, no snow yet


----------



## UnitedInc

Im done with summer, it was good to me but tons of rain this year made it a muddy year for diggin. Just think if all that rain was snow we be.......rich....wait...tired ,hungry,cold and stuck in traffic hahaha!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UnitedInc;1832771 said:


> Im done with summer, it was good to me but tons of rain this year made it a muddy year for diggin. Just think if all that rain was snow we be.......rich....wait...tired ,hungry,cold and stuck in traffic hahaha!


Wait...,Chicago had a summer?


----------



## UnitedInc

Hahaha Thats what im saying it was all april showers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all...No asphalt today haulin Dirt.Brian....bahahahaha


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1832892 said:


> Morning all...No asphalt today haulin Dirt.Brian....bahahahaha


O ya. Easy peasi day. 20 loads or so to dig out. All ill here today is the radio and hum of my machine in the cab digging away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1645706 said:


> Well it's fall, so out with the old and in with the new. Let it Snow!!!!!


It's almost the weekend....oh wait its Friday after 5.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1832894 said:


> O ya. Easy peasi day. 20 loads or so to dig out. All ill here today is the radio and hum of my machine in the cab digging away.


Lucky! Those days are wonderful.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1833136 said:


> Lucky! Those days are wonderful.


Sure was..Another one Today.Brians buyin coffee today the wallet in the truck won't work today.....bahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to move on to new thread, it was a OK season with 80 inches.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1833268 said:


> Time to move on to new thread, it was a OK season with 80 inches.


Mr Donovan please close this thread we are done....thank you


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, looks like everyone's ready to move to the new thread so I'll close this one out for you

best of luck to all in the 2014/2015 season


----------

